# Third Time Lucky - Fingers Crossed!!!



## PopTart28

Good morning everyone, 

I hope this finds everyone well and with hopefull/positive feelings of TTC again.

So after my second MC last month I am now at that time in my cycle again when im in the run up to ovulating...

This month however I will be actually testing with ovulation strips each day so I can hopefully time it right to concieve again as my husband wil be working strange hours over the next few weeks and may have to work away from home for a few nights at some point (its all abit last minute when it happens) i know - its not great for TTC but we have our fingers crossed and we've managed a positive result twice before but they both have not stuck, so we know we can concieve, we just have to time it right and try make this one stick...

I will be using the ovulation strips this month as due to two MC my cycle seems to be alittle out of its usual sync and I will have a better idea of whats happeneing and when.

So If anyone wants to join me and buddy up or just exchange experiences, thoughts or share whats happening at the moment and what stage they are at in their cycles your more than welcome..

Im am trying to stay positive after two devastating MC as I feel if you let it take over the negative feelings just overrule everything else. It continues to be so very hard but i am doing really well and as my DH says hes seen a change in me again after this second MC and continues to be increadibly supportive and we both feel this could be third time lucky for us....fingers crossed!

I feel this is for me the best stage in my cycle as I get lots of special time with my husband and even after being married 15 months (everyone says once your married the sex goes downhill) we love the extra special feelings that go with doing the BD in the hope of creating a life. 

I like this time in my cycle as im sure many of you will agree the next few stages are not so fun: Waiting to see if you get your period, and if not waiting for a + test is just soooo frustrating and not a fun time, then the last stage which for me has the last two times been the hardest and i feel is much worse than waiting for a + test as you have to wait to see if the little bean has stuck long enough to have a scan.... as we have never had the amazing experience of seeing our little squishy bean on the screen...

Ok so I have read all the instructions and will be taking an ovulation test each day at about 4pm as my LH levels will be at their highest around this time, so we will be doing the BD like theres no tomorrow this week and when i get a positive result we will know we are doing it at the right time for my body.

Im sending positive vibes to everyone else whos in and going through or been in a similar situation, I wish you all luck and am keeping my fingers crossed for all of us.

:hugs: to everyone.

I'll keep you updated as the days go by, and would love some company if anyone wants to join me for my new journey - hopefull for 'third time lucky'.

xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey Hun sorry for ur loses im also looking for third time lucky just waiting for my dnc then il be back on the bandwagon. Xx


----------



## Lou15

PopTart, I'm in!!!! I'm trying very hard to be positive too. Yesterday was our first baby's due date and it was hard, but it's onwards and upwards from here on in.

Like you, we're trying for 3rd time lucky, after miscarriages last December and at the end of May. I'm only CD4 though so a bit of waiting til ovulation for me....grrr I'm very impatient! And of course goodness knows when ovulation may be- I had some strange, long cycles after m/c number 1. I too am going to use ovulation tests- I've used the clearblue ones before and loved the smiley faces but am going to try the internet cheapies this time so I can test, test, test to my heart's content! I've just ordered some now. 

I too dream of seeing a lovely healthy scan....we saw our first wee one and she looked like a proper little baby but sadly her heart had stopped beating by then...I can't imagine the joy of seeing a wee heart beating on the screen.

Cheryl, good luck with your D&C and looking forward to you joining us too.

Lots of love to all and looking forward to us all getting our BFPs and then being bump buddies! :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw sorry for your losses Lou :hugs: why is it so hard for some of us woman. Xx


----------



## mysteq

Im definitely in as well!!! I had a miscarriage at 12 wks in November and I lost triplets at 11wks end of May.. All natural for me, no IVF. I should be ovulating next week so fingers crossed this will be our 3rd time lucky!!!


----------



## CherylC3

mysteq said:


> Im definitely in as well!!! I had a miscarriage at 12 wks in November and I lost triplets at 11wks end of May.. All natural for me, no IVF. I should be ovulating next week so fingers crossed this will be our 3rd time lucky!!!

Aw Hun sorry for your losses:hugs: hope u get ur rainbow this cycle then...xxx


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies, I just wanted to bring a little hope your way. Looks like I am 3rd time lucky. I am still nervous of course, but everything has been good so far :) I hope you ladies get your 3rd times a charm rainbows too! I was really worried because after my 1st loss everyone said it was just bad luck and next time I'd be fine and then next time came and I lost that one too so I was really scared with this one and thinking it's never go right. I'm finally feeling more confident about this pregnancy though. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## PopTart28

Hey ladies, Im so happy to have some company, Im sorry we had and still have to go through this pain but if we stick together and keep esch other positive we can all get our dreams in the end....
For Lou - i got cheapy ovulation kits of the net and took them to my doctor and he showed me the ones they use and give out - they are exactly the same.....plus it means you can test everyday for as long as it takes and not have the added stress of how much its costing. give them a try...message me if you want to know where i got mine from ok- they come in different size packs and are very cheap to buy...
For mysteg - I can only imagine how much harder it was for you loosing triplets and im sorry, I hope you are ok. 
For everyone that is along for this so called ride (crazy rollercoaster ride more likely) just remember we all know where we are if a rant, advice or shoulder to cry on is needed. Dont go through it alone and talk about it, trust me it helps...

I am on day 4 of using ovulation tests - been testing about 4:30 each day and had a faint line come up yesterday so my DH and i have been doing the BD every other day since friday - however he is now away with work tll sat night (i know great timing) hopefully my strong positive line wont come up till saturday/sunday as thats when i can roughly work out im due to ovulate, so fingers crossed we can do the BD around the right time to catch my egg.

I will keep updating and hope you all can hang in there with where you are in your cycles - i know its bloody frustrating and just seems to take too long to get to both ovulation dates and then testing but I/we will get there and through it.

After all this is my third try - I have only ever had two positive pregnancy tests and my third is going to be a different outcome...I will stay positive - for this month or next, whenever I get my next positive result im going to do everything i can to make that little jelly bean stick  and I hope you all can stay positive with me, its better than doing what i did last time and i refuse to go back there.....

As my DH keeps telling me, we will have kids and as long as we can stay positive and enjoy the 'trying' we will get there in the end. I just hope you ladies have somene just as supportive in your lives to lean on and be there for you like he has been for me...

Update soon, fingers crossed, good luck and stay positive. Oooh and enjoy 

xxxxx


----------



## belle85

I'm now joining the third time lucky club! I had my first mc back in april, was very stressful with a little spotting at 6 weeks and then 5 scans not knowing if baby was going to get a hb. Unfortunately wasn't meant to be. Then had second mc today, after a chemical. Had first +ve on Monday, 13 days po but very faint, then spotting yesterday and heavy bleeding today.

Just not sure if I have luteal phase defect, as luteal phase was 10/11 days prior to first pregnancy. Had booked in to see Dr about this, as also had some spotting 3/4 dpo, but then got BFP after 5 months of trying so cancelled Dr appointment.

Then seemed to have a good cycle this month, with no spotting in luteal phase, and found out I was pregnant. We appear to be fertile but can't get it to stick. Not sure if I have low progesterone, I also ovulate between day 18 and 22 and have sometimes had some spotting between ovulation and period.

I've booked to see GP about lpd and have arranged acupuncture. Just hoping it will be third time lucky, but concerned there's something causing these early miscarriages, as implantation seems to be a possible issue, as with the first pregnancy, when I had the 6 week scan when started spotting, they only found gest sac and put me a 4/5 weeks not 6. Could just be fluke of unlucky miscarriages but worried there may be more to it, so anxious about trying for number 3.

Do any of you have experience of lpd? I'm trying to stay positive as we are obviously fertile, and it's not uncommon to have chemicals, I tested quite early as well, which I now regret. But I now feel that at least if I go to Dr's I can find out if lpd is the problem. 

My nan in law had around 6 very early miscarriages, back in the 50's and then had two full term pregnancies with no medical problems, and I know of another lady who had lots of early miscarriages and went on to have 3 healthy babies, so there's hope for us all!

I wish you all luck.


----------



## Lou15

PopTart, I'm loving the positive attitude, thank you, I am doing my best to stay positive with you! Apparently most people that can get pregnant without too much trouble will one day manage to stay pregnant, so our chances of having a baby one day are good. I've just noticed when you got married- really not far from our date- we were 21/5/11!
My internet cheapies are on the way, they're from amazon, and there are 50 of them! 50!!! I'm just going to be poas-ing day and night! I suppose they all measure LH so you're right, there can't be much difference between them...well, aside from the price.
I'm just CD 7 at the moment...yawn...this cycle is dragging...can't wait to ovulate!
I've got my fingers crossed that you don't get your dark line til your husband is back...miscarriage seemed to delay ovulation for me so hopefully you'll be a little late too. Good luck to you and all the other ladies here xxx


----------



## PopTart28

Hi everyone, so many kind words and great ladies to have going through this with me and im very grateful to have found this site and really hope we all have something to really smile about in the coming months.

Lou - you are very welcome and I hope anything I post helps you and anyone that reads it, I hate that we have to go through this and it hurts every time someone says that it&#8217;s happening to them or has happened again...it breaks my heart!

So if anything I say helps make someone feel a little bit better; then it was well worth posting....besides I try to give off positive feelings with my words and advice as that helps too...Oh and I&#8217;ll give a warning when I&#8217;m writing a rant, feeling low or struggling so you don&#8217;t get sprung with negative things as we all have enough to deal with on our own without being bombarded with someone else&#8217;s negative feelings/words when we&#8217;re not expecting it.....I think it&#8217;s nice to be given the heads up before you read it, so your prepared a little.

So an UPDATE: I have continued to test every day with the ovulation kits and have been able to watch my line get darker and darker &#8211; now lots of people have said they won&#8217;t get a positive line unless they are within 48hours of ovulating, but I have watched it go from not there at all, very faint and get stronger until I got a nice strong line today&#8230;YAY&#8230; although I will continue to test each day for the next 10days or so just incase the lines are false and I am just producing higher levels of hormones after my second M/C and I ovulate later than I&#8217;m expecting.

So going on what the strips have been saying my DH has been around since the lines have turned stronger and as he is not travelling away with work for 10 days we have and will continue to do the BD as often as we can in the hope of getting it right this month. So keep your fingers crossed and watch this space&#8230;.

So how are all you ladies getting on this week so far?

Any cycle news or ovulation updates of your own you want to share&#8230;.

It would be nice to hear how you are all doing, feeling and getting on within your cycles&#8230;..

If your anything like me you find it hard to be patient and hate waiting to ovulate but find it even worse and almost unbearable waiting to see if you get your period at the end of your cycle... dont worry if you are the same let me know what stage of your cycle you are and ill try to keep your mind off the waiting game...xxx

I look forward to seeing how your all getting along, remember think positive, try to relax and as my doctor said in regards to TTC &#8211; &#8216;Enjoy the ride&#8217; &#8230;&#8230;..

We all go through this, it just takes some of us a little longer to get to the start line as well as the finish, but we will get there&#8230;..

Hugs, luck and love to you all, xxxxx


----------



## Lou15

Hi PopTart and everyone else, sorry for the late reply and I hope everyone is feeling ok at the moment. Thanks for the update PopTart, and please, everyone else, put on updates too if you feel like it- I really like the idea of this little group of us trying for 3rd time lucky together and can't wait for the first BFP. 

PopTart, all sounds promising for you this cycle. I do agree that the TWW is frustrating- hopefully we will be able to count down the days together. I am on CD 13 and had a few clearblue ovulation tests left, have been using them til I get my internet ones, and no smiley face as yet...but I don't really expect one til about CD 17 or 18. I am feeling sad and jealous today as I have just found out that a former colleague of mine, who is very much younger than me, is expecting twins. I feel awful that this sort of thing gets me down, but sadly it does. Work has been very stressful too so I can't even really be bothered to BD- again, I feel awful about that, too! Ahhh, just trying to chill now- but it's difficult when you're on call all night! Sorry to grumble. But if anyone wants to say anything to cheer me up, it would be greatly appreciated, and maybe I can reciprocate another day. 

Lots of love and best wishes to all xxxxx:flower:


----------



## PopTart28

Hi everyone, 
Lou, I&#8217;m sorry and sad that you are not doing too well at the moment, I hope I can help at least make you feel alittle better somehow&#8230;
I love that I&#8217;m not the only one posting on here now, and it makes it so much easier to go through all this knowing and reading that you&#8217;re not the only one going through this&#8230;. So thank you ladies for being here with me, xxx 
I&#8217;m staying hopeful this month as it seems to have worked out with my DH being home over my ovulation period which has been difficult in other months, I&#8217;ve had to deal with both losses but also I&#8217;ve tended to have ovulated when he&#8217;s been away for 1-2 weeks at a time with work &#8211; just felt like a waste to me&#8230; so this month as he&#8217;s been around we&#8217;ve made the most of it.
Keep going with your tests Lou and try to relax with it. I know it&#8217;s the most difficult thing to do in our situation (it being our third time trying!) but we are here with you and don&#8217;t worry about grumbling &#8211; you rant away, to hell with it go on and just scream if you need to and I&#8217;ll do my best to pick you up if no one else gets there first as I know you&#8217;d do it for me if I needed it&#8230;.that&#8217;s the beauty of a site like this, we know what you are going through and will help anyway we can&#8230;.
I know how you feel in regards to your friends news, I too had to put a very brave face on as 2 days after I finished bleeding from my second m/c a friend of mine who had no idea what I&#8217;d just been through announced she was expecting&#8230;she had not even been trying and is happily past the 3month mark&#8230;..so the feeling of wanting to scream and shout that it&#8217;s not fair I completely understand where you&#8217;re coming from and with you feeling jealous and upset by that sort of news&#8230;.please don&#8217;t worry those feelings are normal when you have been through what we have&#8230;&#8230;.
I can also appreciate you feeling like you don&#8217;t even want to BD, I was also made redundant in May &#8211; and after dragging myself out of my hole of grief as well as that news I can&#8217;t go back there and try to stay as positive and even though it&#8217;s the hardest thing in the world &#8211; I try to stay relaxed about ttc and not jump my DH as soon as he walks through the door, it&#8217;s just as stressful for him and not fair when he&#8217;s been working so hard and is tired &#8211; which is hard when we both really want a positive test sooooo badly.
Hang in there honey we are here to listen to everything you have to say, advise on whatever we can and understand what you&#8217;re going through and how your feeling so as I said above &#8211; rant and scream if you need to we won&#8217;t mind&#8230;..
Keep your chin up, give yourself a treat &#8211; a bubble bath, candles, glass of wine and a book to read to recharge those battered batteries of yours for a few hours one night and you will feel much better I promise&#8230;
If that fails and you find yourself in a really bad place with no one to talk to please message me and I&#8217;d happily give you my number if you ever need to call for anything even to take out some frustration on someone I won&#8217;t mind and will totally understand ok, just let me know&#8230;.
Let me know how you&#8217;re doing when you get a chance if you like and I&#8217;ll do my best to take your mind of it, even if it&#8217;s only for a little while, it all helps, take care of yourself and remember just breathe, we will get there its just not as easy as it is for some people &#8230;..
Lots of love to everyone else and as Lou said if you feel like it let us know what&#8217;s happening with you all we&#8217;d love to hear about it, xxxxxx
AFM &#8211; I&#8217;m still doing the BD this week when we can &#8211; my DH is working very long hours and we are both really tired with all the BDing but I&#8217;m still getting good but not strong lines on my ovulation tests but we will continue to test with them every afternoon and keep trying to get that egg&#8230;. I will keep you posted on what&#8217;s happening with the tests and if anything changes&#8230;.fingers crossed.
Sending love to you all and wishing you all luck with whatever stages you are in your cycles.
Update soon, xxxxxx


----------



## Lou15

PopTart, thank you so much, you lovely, lovely lady! Your positive attitude is absolutely inspiring and I am so very grateful for your kind words. It goes without saying that I would gladly try to pick you up when you are feeling down too, and if you want my number anytime, also, please just let me know. I have had another bad day but your words have helped tonight and I am hoping to relax for a while now and then maybe BD later as it's CD14 now so definitely time to really get going! Sorry I don't have time to write much just now but I really am so grateful to you and will definitely keep in touch. 

And to everyone else, lots of love, and good luck, wherever you may be in your cycles xx


----------



## PopTart28

You are more than welcome Lou, Im glad it helped pick you up alittle after afew tough days... 

I Wish I had found this site after my first m/c as the people and experiences you read about on this forum are just an increadible source of positivity for me and i'm once again thankful its helped me after my second loss as im pretty sure i'd have suck back into the pit of devastating despare I ended up in after the first loss! 

So anything I can do to make it alittle easier on someone else who has gone or is going though it then my work is done as I'd hate for anyone else to go through it alone like I did (DH was working away from home for both my m/c's)

So Lou, How are you feeling tonight? I hope you have managed to put some good vibes and energy into doing the BD...
as you will be past CD 14 by now, its time as they say to definately 'get on it ;-)' good luck and as alwasy keep us posted...xxxxx

AFM going from my ovulation tests and the varying results in the way of how strong my positive line was, Im guessing i ovulated either on sunday or monday this week, so looking at the days we did the BD I am hoping we have caught our little egg this month..fingers crossed for my ladies.....

This means I am now in the dreaded 2WW and and trying to stay positive and not too obsessed about what may or not happen....so here to trying to not drive myself mad in the next two weeks..

Right I'll keep you posted but wish you all love and luck and hope you ladies are all ok, xxx


----------



## Lou15

Hi PopTart! I'm so glad you managed to BD at the right times this month- I'm very hopeful for you now and will be keeping my fingers crossed, please keep us all posted, especially once you get to testing time. How many DPO do you think you will test? Are you feeling ok about it all today?

AFM, I'm CD 16 now and not even a faint line on OPKs yet so am getting a little impatient. Having said that, I'm on call all weekend so probably best not to get a positive over the next couple of days....we have done the BD at work before but it was stressful to say the least (and totally not the sort of thing I would normally do, but needs must when TTC!!). I am feeling a little better on the whole though, thanks, although am never in the best of moods when doing a whole weekend on call, especially after a busy week at work! 

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## PopTart28

Thanks Lou, I am still thinking of you and hope you have been feeling better over the weekend, what have your last few OPKS been saying - I hope you get your strong lines when you have got your on call weekend over with, less to stress over i agree and im sending hugs if your still alittle down. xxx

I think I ovulated over last weekend so Im 7DPO if ive got it right as I got the strongest lines on my O tests those days. 
My DH and I have continued to do the BD just incase I ovulated late this month after the mc last month and its very rare to have him at home this long so we are enjoying each others company untill he goes away again on tuesday for another 17 days.....rubbish :-(

So I will be home alone again when AF is due so ill have to test alone if AF doesnt show - and Im terrified as I miscarried both times while he was away with work and its just alittle like da-ja-vu for us again, but we shall see.....

I'm trying not to think or plan too far ahead as thats what we did previous times so this time its just a wait to see if AF shows.....dont worry ill keep you all posted with whats going on ok...

Besides Ive been having some pretty strange dreams the last few nights which have provided some laughs from my DH when ive told him in the morning

Also post BD session thursday night I had the lightest pink tinge to my CM, so I put a liner on just incase... it was just that light coloring and nothing more, it was only visible just after sex! Definately not even enough to call spotting!
So the only thing i can think of is to hope its a little implantation blood coming through... any other thoughts/ideas?

Im trying to not think about things too much but its just soo damn difficault when you want something this badly......

I hope you are all ok and getting good results with your OPKS - if so get that BDing in as much as you can ;-) if your still waiting to O - hang in there.....

I would love to hear whats happening with you ladies, this TTC journey can feel like a very lonely thing to go through sometimes....

Sending big hugs and lots of luck to you all, xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies - I love the idea of a 3rd time lucky club! I would love to join after miscarriages in Jan and May. I think I ov'ed yesterday but decided that this month I would ditch all the temping and opks and try relax a little. Also DH and I were on holiday last week (got back last night) so I didn't want to ruin it by POAS all the time. 

PopTart I agree that this site is amazing. I think I would be in a mental institute by now if I hadn't have found it :). Your symptoms are sounding very promising - vivid dreams is a good sign. Fingers crossed that you get your BFP soon. When will you test?

Lou - I hope things have improved for you? 

Keep in touch ladies! x


----------



## Lou15

PopTart sounds promising this month with the little bit of bleeding and the dreams! I'm sad for you that your husband will not be at home when you test, 17 days is a long time, but we'll all try to keep you company!

Mannymoo, yes, join us for 3rd time lucky! Our babies will be double rainbows! I'm feeling ok-ish today thanks, but CD18 and still no sign of ovulation so feeling a bit frustrated about that! We go on holiday on friday though, so at least if I do ovulate very late there will be lots of opportunities to BD!

Lots of love to all xx


----------



## PopTart28

Hi mannymoo, you are very welcome and Id love for you to join us in Third Time Lucky. 

I am Sorry for your losses and that you are in the same boat as us in that our sticky beans have not stuck the first two times but I am keeping this thread as positive as I can.

Ooooh Id love a holiday, where did you go? and I hope you had a lovely time away, back to rainy UK now tho  
Welcome to your TWW, This is my worst time as im rather impatient when it comes to this part of my cycle, hence trying a different tact this month for me. How do you find the TWW and what will you be doing to stop yourself date and clock watching all the time...?

Its nice to have a month off doing all the temping, daily ovulation tests and the clinical feeling of having to lay ith your legs up straight after - my DH always gets the giggles when i am upside down on the bed - he even stays with me and we read together for about 30 minutes which is really cute of him!

I'd love to know what everyone elses partners do when us ladies are doing our post BDing routien of legs up, bum on pillow etc.....?

AFM - I will only test if AF doesnt show... Im nervous this time round so have put off looking at my ovulation calender to see exactly when im due to get AF - I stopped looking at it once i went from + to - ovulation tests..... 

I just dont want to be doing what i was the last few months which was checking all my dates everyday it was driving me crazy so im trying really hard to not look at it atleast untill the weekend..which as im feeling now will be very difficult but keeping busy has helped alot!

So by the time DH gets back in just over two weeks ill have probably finished all of the last small DIY jobs inside and sorted the driveway out too - thats how busy i'll be keeping myself.....

I am really happy I have got this site and you lovely ladies to talk too as talking tomy DH is hard while hes away and talking to parents and inlaws about these things can be difficault especially when you dont really want them to know what your up too, mainly because they were all devastated about both mc's so having this site to ask questions, get advice, bounce ideas around or just have a rant or a moan to is a real weight off my mind when im home alone....so thankyou.....

So mannymoo I hope your TWW goes quickly and we are hear if it all gets too much, lt us know if we can do anything to take your mind off it and definately let us know if you start getting any symptoms...exciting......fingers crossed for you, xxx

Lou - im sorry your still feeling alittle blue and down....Keep testing and try to keep busy and dont worry(i know its easier said than done) but you WILL get your + ovulation test so make sure you are ready when it does ;-) 

Where are you off too on holiday? 

It will be a great oppertunity to either do the BD while your away when you dont have stresses of work with you but if you ovulate before you go at least you can both relax on holiday and just enjoy some time together without having to DTD all the time....so my fingers are also crossed for you, xxx

Right sending lots of luck and hugs to you both, xxx

I will keep you updated on whats happening with me ok, xxx


----------



## mannymoo

So last night I did a quick OPK (so much for going with the flow) and it was positive! It was CD16 for me yesterday which is way later than normal. So pleased I did it because otherwise I might have missed it completely. Poor DH - I think when we got back from hols he just wanted a break from all the BDing only to be told he had to keep going for another few days :) 

Ladies I have a really good feeling about this little thread. Positivity is what we need to get through this!! 

Lou sorry you still waiting to Ov but as PopTart says, just keep testing and it WILL happen. Do you temp? It would be great if Ov fell over your holidays. Then you can just relax and enjoy instead of trying to schedule DTD in-between work and everything else. Where are you going? I must say, I find waiting to Ov a lot harder than the TWW. At least in TWW you can symptom spot (which keeps us entertained)! And that little glimmer that I could be pregnant is enough to pull me through TWW!

PopTart I'll be super-impressed if you manage to hold out until AF is due. I can't help POAS and normally start testing from about 7 DPO - CRAZY! When is AF due for you?

Yes - I am also one of those feet-in-the-air-for-30-mins people! I love it because I can order DH around and he is always so willing - bless!

My holiday was to Seychelles which was AMAZING. I am having a hard time getting back into the real world. PopTart - I'm based in South Africa so thankfully didn't come home to endless rain. But it is the middle of winter here so I did have to come back to freezing cold! After 30 degree heat for 10 days, it is a shock!!

Hope you're all having a good day! xx


----------



## PopTart28

Hi mannymoo, 
Thats great news on the + OPK and yes it was a good job you tested it was obviously meant to be that you tested....

I know how you feel about jumping your poor DH as ive had a similar time when ive ovulated and my DH has not long go back from flying home after being away with work and instead of him getting to relax we needed to get on it with the BDing for the next few days so I can sympathise with you as you do kind of feel bad in a way as its sometimes not the ideal time when you get those + tests but hey ho needs must if you want that BFP ;-)

I too am feeling good about our little thread and hope we can continue it long after we all have got our BFP's and keep each other going throughout our journeys.....

Mannymoo - I love the way you put it about finding waiting to O harder than the TWW as the symptom spotting making the TWW more interesting, That is just soooo true and you are right waiting to O can be soo stressful and I can be rather angry and impatient when it comes to that stage so thats the only reason I am able to hold out to test untill my AF due date has passed before testing - plus i cant deal with getting - tests before a missed period so i'd rather wait till im 'late' if you know what i mean, saves alittle heart ache with all the - tests for me....

However i can understand you testing as early as 7 DPO as unless you have something to focus on its really hard to stop yourself testing, eapecially if you already have some symptoms....

Id love to go to the Seyscelles, I bet you had a lovely time, its alwasy like getting hit in the face when you come home to a completely different temperature after a holiday and can take a few days to get used to it again so i hope your all togged up and keeping warm with all that BDing i hope you are doing ;-)

Hahaha I love that im not the only one to get my DH to do things for me while im post session with my legs in the air - its soo funny as my DH always asks if im alright while im laying there reading...i agree bless their hearts they must love us.....

Lou you had better still be testing - have you had any good results lately - I hope you are doing ok honey, you've been alittle quiet and to be honest im alittle worried about you babe...please let us know your ok and if not we will try our best to pick you up i promise...hugs for you, xxx

AFM - I have had sensitive nipples the last 48hours and my boobs are really swollen, plus felt alittle sicky last night and then again this morning so im keeping my fingers crossed this is the month........

Im due to get AF in about a week i think - im still not looking at my chart or calender, ive not looked at it for about 9 days now and dont want to till at least the weekend then ill be almost at the end of my TWW which will make my impatience to test not last as long, so my willpower is strong this month and im keeping mega busy to stop myself thinking about it all the time....just counting down the days till te weekend then we shall see.....

Besides I will be home alone from tomorrow AM as my DH goes away with work again but this time for 17 days so we are lucky I ovulated while he was at home this month or we may have missed it....

That means if AF doesnt show i will be testing home alone and will be letting you ladies know what happens asap as ill have to tell someone and I will be able to get hold of you all alot easier than my DH, but he'l know as soon as i can contact him round his crazy working hours he does when hes away.

Right hugs, love and luck to all my lovely ladies, fingers crossed - this is our lucky thread and we will all get our BFP's soon i know it, xxx


----------



## Lou15

Wow mannymoo, as PopTart says it was obviously meant to be that you tested! A good sign I'm sure! Yes I agree at least in 2WW you can symptom spot and also there is pretty much a set time limit before you know one way or the other...although of course v tempting to test far too early as I do every time! Beginning to wonder if I am EVER going to ovulate!! 
And PopTart, sounds like you are getting even more symptoms! I am so hopeful for you! But as you say best to wait til missed AF to test if you possibly can.
I am so sorry that I am a bit quiet, but please don't worry for me. Life is just a bit hard at the moment- DH and I both work such long hours, and I feel like I have no energy left at the end of the day to be as good a wife as I would like to be. I have repeatedly asked my boss if I can reduce my hours, and am refused every time. It's such an emotional job too- I just feel physically and mentally exhausted at the moment. Hopefully our holiday will pick us both up though- we are off to a wedding this weekend, then to Greece for a week for some much needed sunshine. We plan to lie in the sun, drink cocktails and nap- a lot! Then of course some extra BD-ing too! Absolutely can't wait to spend that much needed time with my lovely husband. 
Good luck! I can't wait til this is the 3rd time lucky bump buddies thread!!! xxxx


----------



## mannymoo

Those signs are getting better and better poptart! Did you have similar early symptoms with your other pregnancies? With my first I had every symptom in the book and got a bfp at 10dpo. For my second I had nothing at all. And I only got a bfp when AF ws 4 days late. I was convinced I was out. 

Really hope you are the first of our sticky-baby BFPs!


----------



## mannymoo

Lou our posts must have crossed in cyber-space. Sounds like this holiday is perfectly timed for you and dh. And if you catch the egg while on hols, you can play the hippie card and come up with some exotic Greek name for your little one!

BTW how old is everyone? I'm 34 so starting to get concerned about time running out but will give it a few more years before full on panic mode!


----------



## Lou15

Ha! Love that idea! Just googled Greek baby names and the possibilities are endless! 
Buy, seriously, we have our names all picked already- we've had a lot of time to think about it! Could still all change though...maybe Alexandros or Olympia will get a look in after all!
What about everyone else? Names in mind or not sure as yet? 

I am 28, but DH is 35 and has been broody for years and years!


----------



## PopTart28

Hi ladies how are you doing today, I hope you are well and staying positive about this month - not long till testing time ......

Lou - hang in there and dont stress you WILL ovulate its probably alittle late as your stressed out and tired - you wait it will happen while your relaxed on your much needed holiday and like mannymoo says if you catch that egg you can have fun with a greek inspired names ;-)

I hope you and DH enjoy every minute of your holiday - its hard when your burnt out at home to keep up the BDing and testing as well as wifey duties, you so deserve a break away and mannymoo is right you couldnt have timed it any better for you both. 

Oh and you can say what you want but ill still worry about you and always be thinking of you if your abit quiet, your not on your own, remember we are hear even if you want to scream and rant at womeone - GO FOR IT!!! it may even make you feel better....xxxx

Hahahaha i love that ' 3rd time luck bump buddies thread' made me smile lots..and its going to happen for all of us, xxx

Hi mannymoo im trying to not get too excited about my symptoms but its really hard....i had a few symptoms with my first pregnancie and tested as AF was 4days late but like you almost nothing with my second....only sore nipples, big boobs and tight tummy which I put doen to AF coming, so i tested and got a +!

GOD i hope i get my BFP this time - we both really want me to carry his child, plus DH cant wait to see me pregnant and feel and talk to my growing bump - he's been sooo sweet this time after all we've been through...I cant wait to see him hold his first child - thats what keeps me going.....

Well we have some baby names in mind but havent really over thought them or discussed what we'd call a boy or girl as we didnt want to temp fate before incase we couldnt get Pg but now we havent discussed it as im scared I wont be able to carry our own child so we wont be going over names properly untill we are home and dry and I have my baby girl or boy in my arms....then we will know their name almost without haveing to properly discuss it.......

Im 29 in Feb next year and DH will be 29 this Sept......

AFM - im not sure whats going on now, Ive still got sore nipples, big boobs and a tight lower abdomen......have felt a little sicky the last 3nights and mornings in a row and been having some very crazy dreams (they have kept my DH entertained when ive told him about them) Im just not sure tho as i dont 'feel' pregnant which given the above things seems alittle strange to me.......

Oh well fingers crossed, ill check my calender on saturday morning and see if AF is due or late and work out if i need to and when to test.....

I hope you are both well and am loving sharing this journey with you both...

Love, hugs and luck to you both, speak soon, xxx


----------



## MissCam

*hello so i have just been through my 2nd Miscarriage...............


and i am wanting to try again straight away, 

but i feel like me and my partner must incompatible. 

i have been told by a few people that blood groups are very important when TTC,
and if you & your partners dnt match then you need D injections so your body doesn't reject the baby causing a miscarriage.

so next time i fall preg i am going straight to the docs and ask them to find out my blood group!!!!!!


this worries me alot.


*


----------



## PopTart28

Welcome missCam, 

If your ready then by all means try again straight away I know all of us on this tread are......we can go through this together, x

I dont believe for a minute you and your partner are imcompatable, please try to stay positive i know its hard but it helps the body and mind to heal and not carry it through the next time you TTC......

If you are really worrying about it your blood groups hindering holding onto a pregnancy - why wait till your pregnant again - go and get your blood type from your GP NOW and get as much info from them while you are there about blood groups and having a baby, it cant hurt to ask if you are really concerned about it. Besides they may have some very interesting information for you....

I've never heard of this personally and know loads of people who have concieved after MC's one friend had 5MC's and went on to have a healthy set of twins naturally - it was nothing to do with blood types just to do with chromosomes and the lining of her womb...Its obviously different for everyone but shows if you want something bad enough, stay positive and keep trying IT WILL HAPPEN FOR YOU..........Go see your GP and see what they say, its the only way you'll actually know if that has something to do with what your going through...

I found this article i hope it helps.....
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A woman's blood group could influence her chances of getting pregnant, scientists have found.

Those with blood type O may struggle to conceive due to a lower egg count and poorer egg quality, while those with blood group A seem to be more fertile.

More than 560 women with an average age of 35 undergoing fertility treatment took part in the research, led by experts from Albert Einstein College of Medicine in New York and Yale University.

Blood samples were taken to measure levels of follicle stimulating hormone (FSH), a known marker of fertility.

FSH levels greater than 10 suggest a woman will have more difficulty conceiving than those whose levels are under 10.

A high FSH level indicates a diminished ovarian reserve, which refers to both egg quality and the number of eggs left available for fertilisation.

Ovarian reserve tends to decline significantly as a woman reaches her middle and late 30s and faster in the early 40s.

The study found that women who were blood type O were twice as likely to have an FSH level greater than 10 as those in any other blood group. The findings held true even when a woman's age was taken into account and the fact the women came from two different clinics.

Meanwhile, those with blood group A were "significantly less likely" to have an FSH level greater than 10 than those who were blood group O.

Some 44% of the UK population are blood group O and 42% are type A.

People with blood group A carry the A antigen, which is a protein on the surface of the cell, but this is absent in people with O type.

Dr Edward Nejat, from the department of obstetrics and gynaecology at Albert Einstein College, is presenting his findings at the American Society for Reproductive Medicine (ASRM) conference in Denver.

He said: "In both groups of women that were seeking fertility treatment, those with blood type O were twice as likely to have an FSH level over 10 than those with blood types other than O.

"We found that women with A and AB &#8211; women with the A blood group gene &#8211; were protected from this effect of diminished ovarian reserve.

"From the population we studied, and the fact it was two different centres and there was a good mix of patients ethnically and racially, we can say that blood type O was associated with an FSH level greater than 10 in women seeking infertility evaluation and/or treatment.

"Patients with blood type O seeking infertility evaluation at these centres have a higher likelihood to be diagnosed with elevated FSH and hence manifest diminished ovarian reserve."

Nejat said FSH levels were just one marker of fertility and more studies were needed."A woman's age remains the most important factor in determining her success of conceiving.

"The baseline FSH gives us an idea of the quality and quantity of a woman's eggs."

Tony Rutherford, chair of the British Fertility Society, said: "This is the first time that I'm aware of that researchers have shown a link between blood group and potential for fertility."

However, he said there were other hormones that predicted diminished ovarian reserve which were also important to assess.

"This is interesting and it shows a potential link but we really need to look at it with these other, more up to date tests of ovarian reserve."

Rutherford said a bigger study would need to be carried out in the general population to see if blood group caused potential problems for all women trying to conceive.

"We need to look at a prospective group of women to see if blood group affects your chance of getting pregnant," he said. "This needs further exploration."
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Its obviously not a conclusive study and still being looked into but i feel that a MC happens because there is either something wrong with the embryo, the lining of my womb, hormone levels or its settled in the wrong place .....

There can be other factors which lead to MC but unfortunately untill you have gone through 3 MC's the doctors wont test you to find out whats going on and even then there are women on this site who have had these tests (had to put off TTC while they were going throught them and waiting for the results) and got results that said everythings healthy and just to keep trying.....which i can only imagine must be hard to go through for such an empty outcome, other have had different supplements prescribed and others a less stressfull daily routien..

So ill keep my fingers crossed that if you see your doc they can give you some information to put your mind alittle at rest or give you the answers you are looking for.....

Keep us posted on how you get on and how TTC is going wont you and good luck with both seeing your GP and TTC, were all here with you...

Love, hugs and luck to you, xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi MissCam and welcome to the group. Thanks PopTart for the info. I've just skim-read so forgive me if I repeat anything that has already been said. 

My partner is A pos and I am A neg which is theoretically not compatible. Apparently the issue only arises after you have carried one child to full term. You can get antibodies from your baby (which would be A pos) and that can fight off subsequent pregnancies. It is unlikely going to impact a first pregnancy. It also doesn't mean that you can not have more children with your partner. You will just need an injection at various stages through subsequent pregnancies. If you are concerned, asked your doc to check your and your partner's blood groups and also to test your RH antibodies. Even though I haven't carried a baby to term (and therefore shouldn't be affected yet), my doctor tested for the antibodies anyway and all was fine. Hope that helps. x


----------



## Lou15

Hello to my lovely future 3rd time lucky bump buddies!!:happydance:

So sorry I haven't been on in a couple of days....the joys of on-call and trying to move house right before a holiday!:wacko:

Well, yesterday was my last day at work so I am officially free for the next 11 days! Hooray! And my OPK had a faint line yesterday, not a positive, but better than I've been getting, so hopefully going to ovulate at some time in the next few days- not really sure though as I've always had the digital tests before which were obviously sooo easy to interpret- but also soooo expensive! Here's hoping it's around my friend's wedding time as weddings always make me feel very loved-up! I just remembered a discussion a few posts back that I meant to add to- you were talking about what your OHs do while you stick your bum in the air- mine always tries to chat to keep me company for as long as possible but then ends up falling asleep mid sentence as he gets so terribly sleepy after DTD! But he tries so hard, bless him. However, I have changes tactics this time as I found out with m/c number 2 that I have a tilted uterus, so apparently I should lie on my tummy instead. To be honest, bum in the air did the trick last time but maybe I'll get pregnant super-quickly with this new position! Here's hoping!

MissCam, as the others say, please don't think that you and your partner are incompatible. I am A negative myself, and, as mannymoo says, it would only present a problem if you had a blood group positive baby, and some of its blood got into your circulation, causing your body to produce antibodies to it, and then you had a further baby, which those antibodies could attack. And they give you Anti-D injections at various stages (usually late on) in pregnancy to prevent this. I was also given anti-D both times I miscarried as a precaution, too. So please don't worry about that side of things. Good luck with TTC again.

PopTart, not long til testing now for you, eeek! I've got my fingers crossed for you. I don't know if I'll be able to get internet access on holiday, so if I can't, I'm so sorry I won't be able to chat, but know that I will be thinking of you and hoping to come home to some very, very good news :hugs:

And mannymoo, I'm thinking you'll probably be testing around the time I get back, so I wish you well too, and, again, will be thinking of you while I'm away as you go through the 2WW.

Right, I've got lots of errands and cleaning to do before I head off, so best get to it!

Lots of love and wishing you all the luck in the world.

Bye for now! :hugs: xx


----------



## Lou15

I know I've just posted but I just had to let you know....did a morning OPK today, which I don't normally do.....AND IT WAS POSITIVE!!! OMG who would have thought ovulating could get you so excited! I'm practically jumping up and down! So hotel BD-ing tonight it is then! :happydance:


----------



## PopTart28

Just a quick one from me as ive got a ery busy day but I will update properly later...

YYYYYAAAAAYYYYYYYY Lou, knew you'd O over you holiday, see the minute you de-stress as your not at work and everything starts to go your way, have a wonderful holiday with your DH and I look forward to hearing about all the BDing you got in over your time away, enjoy the time off together and my fingers are crossed that this is your month.....

Sending my love lukc and hugs and hope everyone else is doing ok, as i said ill update on whats happening with me later - got lots to get done today so speak soon ladies, xxxxx


----------



## PopTart28

Morning ladies, I had to make the most of the sun finally coming out yesterday afternoon as I am trying to get the front garden level ready for a load of top soil so we can grass seed it but thats abit difficault when its heavy rain and keeps flooding so i apologise for not writting last night as I planned...

Lou I hope you are having a fab time on your holiday and are getting down to some BDing and relaxation with your DH, you both deserve it after working so hard lately - enjoy every minute of it...Im looking forward to Aug as its the seasons shut down and that means my DH will finally have some much needed time off ans we have lots of visits to see friends and family and of course we get to spend lots of time together, which will feel abit strange after soo long apart but we are really looking forward to it...

So AFM I kept my promise to myself and finally looked at my calender/cycle and have seen that AF is due today and so far so good, I will keep you posted on what happens and if she still hasnt shown by monday i'l be doing my first test, so fingers crossed ladies...

I hope you are all well and enjoying your wekends, let me know whats happening with you if you feel like sharing wont you..

Love, luck and hugs to you all, xxxxx


----------



## mannymoo

Poptart, that all sounds VERY promising. Hoping AF has still not showed up and I look forward to so happy news tomorrow!

Lou hope you're having a fab trip with glorious weather.

Fms no news really. 5dpo today and so far nothing really except for some very mild cramping last night. But I think I had that last month too. Trying to be as patient as I can...


----------



## PopTart28

Hi mannymoo, im glad your ok, stay positive and i know how you feel.... i had slight cramping around the same time as you I also had it the last two times i had BFP so fingers crossed this is our month, keep us posted..

Lou I hope your still making the most of your holiday and having an amazing time with your hubby, cant wait to catch up with you when you get back........hope your enjoying all the BDing...

AFM -still no AF yet and am keeping everything crossed that she doesnt show...however I cannot wait till tomorrow morning, im hoping today sails by with no sign of her and I can test to see whats going on in the morning.....

I know its early (not as early as many test but i am managing to hold out) but as you must know after going through MC you just have to know.....

I know many women end up testing like crazy both AM and PM but im sticking to my guns on this only use first urine of the day promise to myself otherwise it would become a habit everytime i went to the bathroom, would start costing alot and I couldnt deal with all the negative tests due to watered down urine in the afternoon/evening, so monday morning here i come....keep those fingers crossed, think positive and wish me baby dust ladies........

I will let you know what happens, whatever happens due to testing in the AM you will all be the first to know whats happening as my DH wont be contactable untill the afternoon on monday and im soo loving having you all to share everything with, makes a difference to holding it all in or giving my hubby a headache telling him everything;-)

Right ive had my tea break now time to get back to keeping myself mega occupied....

Love, luck hugs and loads of baby dust to you all, xxxxx


----------



## mannymoo

Any news PopTart?


----------



## PopTart28

Hey mannymoo, 

Things are still the same for me...missed testing my morning urine as i woke up really early and to be honest was still so asleep i didnt cup it.....rubbish.

On the plus side, still no sign of AF so keeping fingers crossed as i will definately be testing tomorrow morning but may change my mind about only testing in the morning and test later if I i decide i cant wait any longer...

Dont worry as soon as I do as I said before you ladies will the first to know, so damn excited really feel this is going to be my month, watch this space.....

How are you getting on mannymoo? any change in your cycle.....you are 6DPO now and just woundering if you have had any small/slight symptoms....are you feeling positive about this month ? my fingers are crossed for you and cant wait for you to get to next week so we can get to your testing time....not long now, xxxxx

right time to crack on with the rest of the 'to-do' list before lunch.

Love, hugs and baby dust to you all, xxxxx

P.S Lou if you manage to log on Im thinking of you and hope you are well, cant wait for you to get back to hear all about your holiday, xxxx


----------



## mannymoo

Wow - your so calm! I would be hysterical with excitement by now and would have already POAS about 100 times! Fingers crossed for tomorrow's good news :)


----------



## PopTart28

Hahaha thanks honey, Im like a duck on water, I appear calm on the outside but Im screaming on the inside...

I just dont want to risk a negative test if i do one during the day, because I got my BFP last time on a pm test then started to mc the next evening....which was really really crappy thats why i try to just do the tests in the morning. For some reason its making me feel alittle better sticking to that rule...even if its rather frustrating, the days seem to go on forever...just want today to be over with so i can test in the morning now.

I know what you mean tho, its soo tempting to do a test everytime i visit the bathroom tho especially when ive got a reserve of tests just waiting to be opened...they are just screaming at me now....

Still no sign of AF, no cramps or any of the normal pre AF symptoms which i normally get up 3/4 days before AF arrives and for the next 3days while its here so fingers are still crossed.
Plus my boobs are still big, heavy and alittle tender and my dreams are still really strange which is great fun to think about them when you wake up ;-)

Im also really easy to make cry, finding myself welling up at the strangest things, even adverts at the moment, have been like it since saturday, it normally takes a certain film to do that, even then its usually if im tired and emotional so thinking these emotional outbreaks are a good sign otherwise im not sure whats doing it....

Hope your dong ok, anything new with you and your cycle?

Update soon, xxx


----------



## PopTart28

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:bfp: BFP :bfp: BFP :bfp:!!!!! :thumbup:

So got up this morning, no sign of AF and normal CM plus a swollen/tight tummy, sore boobs, iron taste in my mouth and another very crazy dream.....took a test and YYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY!!!! cue me crying again......sooo emotional lately....now i know why.

I used three different tests just to prove to myself it wasnt a fluke result.....or crap test stick...







I will be going to get a digi to use either later or tomorrow morning as Im one of these women who needs to see those wonderful words come up on the test as proof...

Feeling excited and scared - my fingers and toes are crossed that this time my little bean sticks.........

I hope you are all well, looking forward to the next few weeks, I think this is our month ladies - third time lucky bump buddies here we come...:happydance:


:dust: to you all, cant help but smile today - its a beautiful day outside and I got my BFP :happydance:

Love you ladies, so happy to share my news with you first, xxxxx


----------



## mannymoo

OMG - that is AMAZING news poptart! Congrats to you and I'm really hoping and praying that this IS your sticky little bean and that you have a totally happy and healthy nine months ahead! Send us a pic of the digi - I agree... its so special seeing the words instead of the lines. So pleased for you. Now you need to get hold of your DH and let him know the excellent news!!!! :happy dance:

AFM nothing really to report although I do hope to join you soon! Had some constipation yesterday (sorry - TMI) but I do suffer from IBS so this isn't completely out of the ordinary. Nothing else really - boobs feel normal. I must remember that last BFP I didn't get anything until about 6 weeks so not throwing in the towel just yet. Still sticking to Friday as a test date. Will keep you posted.

Lets hope this really is the lucky thread for third timers!
xxxx:hugs:


----------



## PopTart28

Ok so Im still smiling like the cheshire cat thats had a hanger stuck in her mouth all day im soo pleased :happydance:

Right as promised I went out and got myself a digi and did the test this afternoon after a whole lot of water today (ive been sooo thirsty its untrue) and the piccy is below, I also took another dipstick test as well and check out the positive test line on that one:





Also I managed to get hold of my DH and let him know our fantastic news, he is over the moon and really pleased for us :cloud9: he cant wait to get home now...

He also wants to say a huge thankyou to you ladies for helping me through my difficult times.....and yes I would have driven him mad with all the information if i had told him everything...:flower:

Ok so managed to get a docs appointment for tomorrow just to check in with my GP as she asked me too after the second MC...she told me to come in as soon as i found out i was pregnant again so they could see if i need to take low dose of asprin to help me out, so I will keep you posted on what happens ok.#

Mannymoo Im very excited about friday for you and really hope you get your BFP too, fingers crossed for you so much honey you deserve it....please keep me posted on whats happening with you....:hugs:

Right one long exciting day done, only 7 days till DH gets home and has holiday booked which will be awesome to spend some much needed time with him, I cant wait...

Oh and dont think we've forgotten about you Lou...I hope you are still having a fab time and enjoying the time with your DH, cant wait to here all about it, :flower: xxx

Night all, cue more of the crazy dreams for me tonight, xxxxx


----------



## mannymoo

LOVE the digis! Its so warming to see the words. Definitely good idea to visit the doc. Mine has put me on baby aspirin and I also have progesterone supplements lined up for when I get that bfp. It can't hurt to try. Will they do blood tests for beta and prog?

ha ha RE your crazy dreams. I remember that from my first pregnancy (didn't have it for second). It really is entertaining. I've been on meds for reflux which knocks me out at night so haven't really noticed if my dreams have been out of the ordinary. 

Did either of you have testing done after your second mc? 

Right - back to work. Hope your loving your second "real" day of being pregg PopTart. And Lou hope your having a blast in Greece. Very jealous!!!


----------



## PopTart28

Ok so just got back from the docs, everything seems fine...

They wont do any tests unless I MC 3 times, so no tests after the second MC mannymoo and they wont do any at the moment unless it goes wrong again but he said fingers crossed it doesnt this time. which is confusing :wacko:

Im alittle worried as sooo many ladies I know were told to take both baby aspirin and progesterone supplements and some of them have'nt even MC before its just what they were told to take.....So im alittle confused and going to do some reserch on that and see what happens in the next week... Any info/advice you can give me would be gratefully recieved...

Also I have arranged a midwifes appointment for a few weeks time so I have plenty of time to get all questions down to ask her when I go...

I am still grinning from ear to ear and im guessing that after a few days Im going to start looking really strange to everyone who sees me.....at least the sun has been shining so it looks like im just happy about the weather.....but we know its soooo much better than just the lovely sunshine that we've had the last few days...:happydance:

I have managed to not tell friends and family the past two times I got my BFP and only broke silence to parents and a few close friends when it went wrong, but this time feels different.....

So as my DH is away alot he feels happier knowing someone else knows that can help me out and be an extra support network if i need them so if everything stays on a positive path im going out to dinner with two of our closest friends and their two rugrats on friday and I get to let them in on our amazing secret..

She went through a MC and two traumatic births and so has alot of knowledge for me to make the most of and they have been wonderful friends of ours for ages and i know they will not say anything and will be there if i need them so it will make both me and my DH feel better about things while he's away......

Right time to crack on again, got to keep busy so the days go quickly untill DH gets home...

Mannymoo - fridays getting closer, any AF symptoms? or any other symptoms? My fingers are crossed for you, cant wait for you to test, xxx

Lou we are thinking of you and looking forward to having a good chat and finding out how you are after your holiday, xxx

Love and hugs to you, xxxxx


----------



## Lou15

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

OMG! Just skim read on hotel's one and only computer and saw the news!!

Congratulations PopTart!! So happy for you!

Gotta go as a small Greek child wants on the computer, but sending loads of love!

Hopefully I will be joining you soon...we DTD at just the right times so fingers crossed!


----------



## mannymoo

Hooray Lou! So glad you got some BDing in at the right time. Fingers crossed. x
PopTart - its so unfair that they won't do anything until 3. My Gyne is adamant that low progesterone causes mc and its such a simple test to do. Although, saying that, I was on prog last time and still had a mc so who knows!! But definitely get all your questions together for your mw as I'm sure she will be a huge help.
We told all our family and friends the first time. But for the second time we kept it to just a few people. The funny thing is, I told all my friends about the miscarriages anyway. I lucky/unlucky enough to have a number of close friends battling with fertility issues (miscarriages, infertility, ivf, adoption, ectopics - everything!) this year too which has been another great support network for me. I will definitely tell that groups of friends whatever happens as they have all been so honest with me.

So tomorrow is my first testing day. I'm trying to be as positive as I can but its not looking good. I had sore boobs yesterday (just for the day) and according to ff I had this last month on the same day. But you never know. Last time I didn't get a BFP until 16DPO and no symptoms until 6 weeks so there is always hope!

I will let you guys know! xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Count me in! Hubby and I have been ttc for over 2 years now and are ttc our first. We've had 2 miscarriages in the last 8 months and are hoping that the 3rd times the charm for us! I'm currently in my tww -5dpo- and about to start progesterone suppositories (as soon as the dang pharmacy gets them ready... grrr). My chart's been weird to me this cycle and I'm not completely convinced that I ovulated as late as FF says I did, so I'm already testing but it's been bfn's so far.

What things are you all doing differently this go around then the last 2?


----------



## mannymoo

Welcome to the group Dodgercpkl (I think I'll just call you Dod:)) Mine have also all been in the last 8 months so we're in the same boat. So far there are only 3 of us on this thread (4 with you) and we've already got one BFP (congrats again PopTart!) so we're hoping its going to bring us all some luck for a sticky little bean.

I had a number of blood tests done after the second one and everything came back as normal so my doc thinks its just bad luck but I've also got Prog lined up for when I get that BFP. I'm also taking baby aspirin as a precaution even though I tested negative for clotting disorder. Doc says it can't hurt to try.

I see from your signature that you have MTHFR. What is that (if you don't mind me asking)?

Lou is probably also about 5dpo and I'm on 9dpo so we're all quite close. I'm going to test tomorrow but kinda got that feeling that AF is on her way so not holding out much hope for this cycle. Fingers crossed for you. Let us know what happens with your testing! xx


----------



## PopTart28

Just a quick one as im on my phone,

Welcome Dod, I will fill you in on all the info on whats happening with me and what i did differently this time later once im back at home and not using my mobile...

Mannymoothis might help answer your question: its a genetic mutation which means that the body doesn't absorb folic acid properly. The upshot of that is that the blood is prone to clotting. You might have heard people talking about sticky blood as a reason for miscarriage? However, it is VERY common but the dreadful truth is that the test for find out if you have it can be expensive and miscarriages are not.

The name of the gene that is mutated is MTHFR, and there are two ways it can be mutated, called C677T and A1298C.

Reading this article 

https://miscarriage.about.com/od/thrombophiliadisorders/i/mthfr.htm

it says nearly HALF the population could suffer from some mutation of that gene.

Still very excited about you testing tomorrow Manny, not long now and my fingers and toes are crossed for you ......

Ok will update properly later, x

Sending love hugs and baby dust to you all, xxxxxxxxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Thank you for the welcome ladies! Can I suggest calling me either Dodge or Teri? I'm not sure that I'll recognize Dod as being me... lol

@Mannymoo - I'm going through the testing right now. In fact I will be getting some more results on Tuesday to see what else might be wrong. lol Do you remember what clotting disorders they tested you for? MTHFR (as PopTart says) is a clotting disorder too. I've tested negative for Factor V Leiden and Prothrombin, will find out about PT/INR and PTT (all clotting disorder tests) on Tuesday and then will have to wait until next cycle to find out about Anti-cardiolipin Antibodies, Anti-phospholipid Antibodies, Lupus Anticoagulant, Protein C and Protein S Antigen and activities, and Anti-Thrombin III.

As for MTHFR, PopTart got most of it, though it's not just folic acid, but also B12 and most if not all of the rest of the B vitamins. It affects both the absorption as well as the processing of it into L-MTHF which is the active form of what we know as folic acid and the form that the body actually uses. Because of these issues, we are more prone to clotting, and a whole host of other things ranging from depression to bi-polar to autism (and many more). These also cause us to not get rid of metals well - things like copper, mercury, aluminum, etc. And studies have shown it to be very very closely linked to gluten intolerance. 

You'll find that because of my research into this now, I'm a firm advocate of using the active vitamins. Folic acid is a synthetic if you didn't already know (I had no idea tbh) and it doesn't act the same way in our bodies as folate (the natural form that comes from leafy greens and stuff). Taking active vitamins (L-Methyltetrahydrofolate instead of folic acid, Methyl-Cobalamin instead of B12, etc) means you bypass the processing issue that MTHFR causes. Not to mention if you actually start researching folic acid vs natural, you'll see that A) most normal people can't even fully process folic acid and B) a build up of folic acid and it's by products has links with other scary things like cancer. I wish I'd known all of this earlier... I could have saved myself some time! Not to mention, knowing what I now know, I would stay away from folic acid (the synthetic) even if I didn't have MTHFR!

At least 50% of the population is affected by MTHFR and I'd bet that a great deal of them have no idea because it's either not tested for or the dr's really have no firm understanding of MTHFR and what it does. The things that scare me most is that with this gene mutation, you shouldn't take bc, nor should you take Methotrexate (medical management for miscarriages) and yet they don't even bother to test for this before they blythly give those out!!

lol ok that was probably more of an explanation then you wanted.  I hope that you are wrong about being out and that you get your sticky bfp!

PopTart - Congrats on your BFP! Wishing much sticky baby dust your way! :)

AFM, I'm already testing because my chart was so weird this cycle. So far BFN which isn't surprising. lol My RE said to start on the progesterone as soon as I confirm ovulation (I never know when it's going to be until my temps give me the sign) but I found out when I went to go fill it the night before last that THIS prescription takes a couple of days to process. *glower* I'm not real thrilled that I wasn't told about this possibility before since I could have filled the prescription ahead of time! Oh well... I hopefully will get a call today telling me that it's ready to pick up.

*sticky baby dust to us all!*


----------



## mannymoo

Wow - I'm on a thread with boffins! You guys know you're stuff :)

I can't remember which clotting tests I had. I do recall him saying that there were so many that he tends to do a few of the basic ones and then use baby aspirin as a precaution. Dodge - does that mean you will need to do those anti-clotting injections? Or is aspirin sufficient? Amazing that 50% of the population has it and 99.9999% of the population has never heard of it. You'd think that people would make more of a fuss of it.

Very frustrating that they can't fill your script. Hoping you get it soon!

Got some pimples (at 34 years old!!!) which is a sure sign that the witch is approaching. Boooo :( Will let you know what happens tomorrow. Maybe maybe.... x


----------



## dodgercpkl

Haha! I'm not sure about that. I'm just doing my best to know what I'm up against so that I can advocate for myself. :) 

I'm not sure about the blood thinners. My RE says no, but I don't really trust that he knows enough about MTHFR to allow that to be the final decision. I'm hoping that my Endo will have some better knowledge and can give me solid advice. 

I hope AF stays away for you!!!


----------



## PopTart28

Evening my lovely third time lucky ladies, Im glad your all ok.

Dodge I agree with you - just doing enough reserch to keep my options open and getting a head start just in case.

Mannymoo im soooooo keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow morning, I have my first midwife appointment next friday - doc wanted to book me in early due to the 2 MC's so am just concentrating on getting to that and then ill concentrate on getting to the next app after that.....

AFM - my boobs are still huge, nipples are alittle sensitive to the touch and ive been mega tired today i actually fell asleep on the sofa with my two whippets...never done than before... it was very funny once I woke up and they were curled up next to me and looked very happy indeed to have a nap budy today hahaha

Other than that Ive still not had any cramping or spotting like i had after my first two BFP's so im positive this one is going differently but am still nevous about it as im sure you can understand.

My DH has been online asking every day if im alright and how im doing which is soo cute to hear from him as hes really excited again but really hopes this one goes the distance...thats why ive not put a pregnancy ticker on here yet - want to get next weeks appointment done before I do it....

Dodge the only things I did this time round was to use O tests to give us a better change of catching that egg becuse due to both MC's my cycle haas been alittle al over the place, we didnt do the BD every night or even every other night we stuck to every two days on the basis that we would evjoy it more, wouldnt be completely shattered and as my DH said quility is better than quantity...
My DH as you may have read in my earlier posts works away 1-2 weeks at a time every other week throughout the main part of the year with work but its different in July and Aug he wont be away as much so wanted to get down to DTD without getting on each other nerves feeling like we had to do it every night just in case if you understand...
I have also continued with my pre pregnancy vitmins, eaten a whole load of fruit and veg and drank loads of grapefruit juice and very little carbs (just enough to keep me going) something we did worked for me...

What are you ladies doing/have been doing this cycle it would be nice to compare notes if you all dont mind...

Mannymoo good luck for tomorrow and let us know how you get on, dodge fingers crossed your BFN turns into a BFP soon.....

Ok love hugs and baby dust to all you lovely ladies, xxxxxx


----------



## bananas2

hello ladies!! can i join ur gang??:blush:

me and DH have been trying since the beg of march! found out i was prego end of april but started mc beg of may! unsure how far gone we were as hadnt had a period since coming of bc my blood level was 275 so only very early. then again another mc beg of june :nope:

so after the second dh marched me to the gp to get some answeres i think this may of scared the doctor and he said well i know the hospital has a 3 month waiting time so i will ref u today but dont expect an appt to soon. anyway the letter came through the post and we have an appt 8th august!! i feel bad that we havent had 3 mc yet but on the otherhand i just want to know! and the gp shouldnt of ref us so quickly lol

so this month we have not been trying so much as thought it would be to close to last mc. ive not used opks just gone on cm and heres the bummer im away in france with work and may of ovulated while ive been here. we did do it leading up to me coming away and they do say they can live for a week and it only takes one[-o&lt; yer right but heres hoping!! although we both lol have been drinking grape fruit juice and conceive + more bcoz i was a tad dry and dh likes the feel

congrats on ur + poptart!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mannymoo

Welcome Bananas! Don't count yourself out just because you weren't around on day of Ov. Its amazing how those little swimmers can last and last.... Lets hope you get a very sticky BFP soon!

Its interesting that you all have grapefruit juice. What is it supposed to do?

Ladies, as expected I got a BFN this morning. Only 10 dpo so not going to give up just yet. I will test again tomorrow and so what's potting. AF due on Sunday but my cycle seems to have a mind of its own so I can't really be sure. I will let you know what happens tomorrow.

At least its Friday! xx


----------



## bananas2

i read its meant to keep the swimmers alive for long! if it works is another thing but it cant do any harm!!

last day or so ive felt like my bust has got bigger! im not gonna mention it to dh and see if he picks up on it! if he does i know its defo a sign as its not normally pms.

with both my pregnancies i didnt have any symptoms and talking to a friend who has 2 bubbas and has had a few mc she said also she didnt get any syptoms with the mc. think its why im so hot on symtom spotting in the ttw!!


----------



## PopTart28

Welome Bananas Of course you can join us...:flower:

As mannymoo says its not over and your not out till AF shows so im still keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

My cycle has been the same and all over the place since both MC's, using the O tests each dday helped as we could 'try' around the right time - my DH works away alot and is sometimes away for the entire week ive O'd do we got luck last month as his boss said he didnt have to go away for as long and we managed to DTD 3, 2 and 1 day before O and then 2 and 3 DPO which must have been lucky for us.

Drinking grapefruit juice is supposed to increase CM and keep those swimmers alive and kicking abit longer - wether it works i dont know but as bananas said it cant hurt to help.

Oh mannymoo im not giving up on you yet either, give it a few days and like i did if AF hasnt shown test again - my fingers and toes are still crossed for you...

Bananas - I waited to see if my DH noticed my boobs size the last time and being a man yep he did  hes been away on a 17 day stint this time so hasnt seen me since i called to tell him we were pregnant again, so really looking forward to him getting home tuesday, :happydance:

I had similar symptoms with each BFP ive had but this time they 'feel' different...hard to explain but the main differences I can put down are I had definate Ovulation pains this time, Implantation bleeding and my symptoms started before AF was even due and I also had the earliest + result ive ever had (2days before AF was due, ive only ever got a + once AF was like 6days late before) but didnt do a proper test (I dont really see the little dip sticks as real tests, strange i know) untill AF was 3days late.

I wanted to wait for my piece of mind as I was still sure AF would show, plus I didnt really believe the second line on my little test so wanted to try again a few days later - so my little egg must have stuck good as ive had all strong positives on every test ive done since that little one which has to be a good sign - well thats what im hoping... 

So after my unplanned sleep yesterday afternoon i still slept like a log, have been very tired the last 24 hours so just getting things done as and when i can, and looking forward to getting to my midwife appointment next friday - just going to take each appointment as one step closer to getting what me and DH have wanted for sooo long, :baby:

Right stay positive ladies, we will all become bump buddies soon and i cant wait....Love hugs and baby dust to you all, xxxx :hugs:

P.S Lou when are you back from hols, cant wait to catch up, xxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

@PopTart - Can't wait to hear how your first mw appointment goes! Not long now...I can totally understand being apprehensive. I don't think I'm going to ever really relax the next time I get pregnant, sad to say. We'll be here to help you through it though. :) I'm glad that what you did worked for you this cycle. I've never been able to get opk's to work for me. Temps is the only way, so we just bd every other day and hope for the best! lol Glad your man will be home soon! :)

@Bananas - Welcome! I just joined recently too! I'm glad your Doc started testing you after this mc too. I got lucky in that as well - mostly because of age and length of time trying in my case though. I'm 36 and we've been trying for 2 years, so that puts me into a higher risk catagory. I hope the grapefruit juice and conceive plus did their jobs and helped the sperm live to catch your egg! :) Any idea when you think you'll start testing?

@Mannymoo - Definitely still early. :) I know of lots of ladies that didn't get positives until 13-15dpo!

AFM, what did I do differently? Well bd was the same as always - every other day, feet up in the air after just in case, little bit of preseed just in case. I DID switch over to all active vitamins just before the start of this cycle - no more folic acid for me! Just L-Methylfolate from now on! I also started going gluten free about a week ago and my RE has me taking baby aspirin as well. I should be starting on Progesterone today because I'm going to raise bloody hell if they don't have it ready yet.

I'm not sure how much some of these have to do with symptoms, but I've noticed definite signs of change in my body. For the last ... oh probably nearly a year I've been having diarrhea mostly when I #2 (sorry for tmi) but for the last week it's been bordering on constipation with NO diarrhea! I'm not sure if that's a pregnancy thing or if that's due to going gluten free though because I do know that if I AM gluten intolerant like I suspect that I am, then eating gluten can cause diarrhea. 

The 2nd interesting change is with my psoriasis. It's an autoimmune skin disease that causes the cells that keep your skin refreshed (or however you want to say it) to go overboard and create patches or bumps of extra skin. It's always been very clear to me that it's a stress related thing since I could go on vacation and come home with it very nearly disappeared. It's all over and it's gotten a lot better the last couple of years (getting married agreed with me. ), but it's never gone away and with the stress of 2 miscarriages and getting laid off, it had flared up again recently. I've been really noticing the last couple of days that it's clearing up and moreso than it's done in a very long time! I don't think this is necessarily a pregnancy sign, although I do think that pregnancy did help clear it up for my mom iirc. I DO however think that this might be related to my change in vitamins and my going gluten free. Both of those things should be relieving stresses on my body (and inflammation!), so it would seem to be a visible sign of my changes in vitamins and diet! :)

Not much in the way of interesting pregnancy signs other then that though. My boobs have been tender/sore everyday since ovulation but they did this last cycle too and I never got a positive on a test. I've had a slight feeling in my lower abdomin like something is there that isn't usually. And I keep catching myself thinking like being pregnant again is a done deal. We'll see if any of that ends up meaning anything though. lol

I still can't help but wonder if I'm not more like 9 or 10 dpo rather then 6. IF I was 10dpo then I could have had an implantation dip on 7dpo (3dpo on this chart) and then a jump in temps at 8dpo (4dpo on this chart). Probably wishful thinking, but if I do get a positive in the next day or 2, then it's definitely going to get me thinking about it even more!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey congrats pop tart great news... Wot symtoms did u hav??
I'm in the dreaded 2ww 4dpo all I hav is sore bbs :holly: and spotty face no cramps so I'm thinking I'm out. X


----------



## dodgercpkl

4dpo is early Cheryl! Don't count yourself out yet!


----------



## bananas2

@poptart: it must be so hard not having him round all the time to share in those special times but then when u are reunited i supppose it makes thing extra special!!!:hugs:

@dodger: i am a poas addict i would take one right now if i had one!!! lol 

although 

boobies i feel have defo gotten bigger but dont hurt and ive just wiped tmi (but all in the name of baby maiking ;) ) and i think it had a slight red tinge to it since then im also getting af like cramps now the cramps i do get as pms but im only on day 21 of my cycle i never get them this early so big fingers crossed!

this month i was not stressing about getting prego what with the mc last month and i also looked at my work contract and i only get stat. maternity pay. i freaked out but dh said we will cope so i thought in my head if i didnt get prego for another couple of months its wouldnt be the end of the world as it would mean i could save up more for baby clothes and equipment :crib: knowing my luck tho...only kidding i would love to have a bun in the oven!!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Bananas - lol I've done mine for the day. ;) It was a bfn, but at 6dpo, that's not surprising.  My boobs have been hurting/sore a lot, but I don't think they've gotten bigger. What does the stat. maternity pay cover? I know in the Netherlands it's something like a year off paid, but here in the States I think it's 6 weeks for most places, more if you are REALLY lucky, and it's pretty much unpaid if you are in a retail job.

I did get my progesterone supps today so I'll do my first tonight before bed. :)


----------



## CherylC3

I woke up this morning went to the loo and a big gob of creamy cm is this gd?
Still sore bbs, when are u ladies testing??x


----------



## PopTart28

Hi Cheryl, Im loving your sore boobs moving picture made me lol :rofl:

I had fuller tender boobs, restless sleep with vivid dreams and feeling rather tired most days....felt different so took a test a day before AF was due and got a positive on a dip stick but as it was an early test I thought it was a false +, waited till AF was then 3 days late and couldnt wait any longer and have got a strong + on every test I have done since......so booked in to see my GP and she confirmed it for me with a blood test....YAY :happydance:

Im wishing you luck in your 2WW, having a spotty face is a good sign tho as i also got more spots mainly on my back which was abit rubbish given the hot weather and wanting to were strappy tops, but if thats the sign for 'YES your pregnanat' ill take it anytime. so my fingers are crossed for you - keep us posted wont you on how your getting on :flower:

I also agree with Dodge, your not out yet....stay positive honey.

Hi bananas, it it difficault sometimes as I miss him loads but we can skype when he's not working late and the time difference is not too big which is nice to chat to him, and yes you are right it is soooo special everytime he comes home, especially the look on his face when he sees me again, its too cute and i love it :hugs:

Bananas i also had some light pinkish CM after wiping i know TMI which was too early for AF so fingers crossed things go your way this month honey.. and dont worry about maternity pay etc, it will be fine as as my neibough says: you make it work with whatever you have - I was made redundant a few monthe ago and so am just studying at the moment, but DH says im to just look after myself, take a break and concentrate on my college work and we will make it work wether ive got a part time job by the time we have a baby or not. so im doing what ive been told by him and my GP - look after myself and slow down.

Dodge, 6DPO is still early so try and wait a few more days (i know thats the hardest part) and then try again. 

Haha lots of boob changes going on with us ladies so here my info for you: 

the first things i noticed with mine was they appered fuller and alittle uncomfy then went on to get tender and i didnt realise how full and bigger they had gotten untill my friend (who knows about my + for support purposes as DH is away) said when i saw her tuesday - holy crap check out the knockers on you honey - which made me lol...

you may not notice straight away (remember we see them all the time) but they may be tender as they are changing size and shape and you wont notice untill they are alot bigger...

Dodge i have to say - ITS ABOUT BLOODY TIME - im really pleased they finally got you your progesterone supps at last, good luck with them and i hope they help you honey - how are they to use - are they uncomfortable, you dont have to answer if you dont want to, just curious. :blush:

AFM: if my boobs continue to grow as they have been im definately going to have to go for a bra fitting and get some new ones next week...fast running out of room in my current ones and some im spilling out of, so i just wear a comfy support bra instead...my DH is going to love them....lol

Ive still had NO cramping or spotting (which is what i had before both MC so im taking it as a really good sign this + is different somehow) Ive been feeling really tired at about mid afternoon each day and sometimes earlier and struggle to keep my eyes open, also been going to the loo more often, but as my doc mentioned it i can happily report to him and you guys ive had no problems with bowel movements which im very happy about  haha TMI sorry.

The other thing ive noticed is ive become irresistable to little insects, currently my calves and upper arms have been attacked something terrible and im doing my best to not stratch them....rubbish, but ill cope.

But on a plus side my skin apart from afew spots which i dont normally get my extra dry skin on my upper arms and thighs has almost completely gone - im soo smooth its really nice thats another thing my DH loves too, so hes really looking forward to getting home now...

Ive not had much in the way of sickness (yet) only afew instances feeling rather crappy from a smell, being hungry or just after eating but ive as yet not been actually sick but after two mc's any sign/symptoms which suggest this pregnancy is progressing better than the last two I will welcome at this point, im sure you all can understand that feeling.

Ive also been soooo bloody thirsty its really scary, ive never even in my really active days wanted and drunk this amount of fluids.....another thing im taking as a good sign, its crazy- like im clutching onto every little straw that comes along as proof.....

So being paranoid after two mc's im still using a dip stick every 3rd day just to make sure for my own piece of mind its still +. Ill only do this up untill the midwife app next friday, but its currently the only confirmation i can 'see' change infornt of my eyes.

I'll feel better after seeing the midwife and am putting together any questions I want to ask her so i dont forget anything. If you have any sugestions as to what i should ask I would be very gratefull for any help...

Ok time to take my lovely whippets for a walk over the fields for some fresh air and to wake me up as ive gone all sleepy sitting here writing this, lol

Love hugs and baby dust to all of you lovely ladies, fingers crossed and stay positive, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PopTart28

Hey Cheryl, 

Dont worry i had that too and got my BFP 3 days later!!!

Try to stay positive and think of it as a good sign, finger crossed for you.

When is AF supposed to show? and when will you test if it doesnt show?

Thinking of you, xxxxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Cheryl - I'd say that sounds like a positive sign!! :) Got my fingers crossed for you!

Poptart - Can't wait til your Mr is home with you again! I know 6DPO is early, but honestly I can't get the thought out of my head that my O might have happened earlier, so I'd rather be silly and test early for peace of mine then worry that I might not be catching it in time. I'm just using IC's so they only cost like 10 cents each. lol The boob growing bit scares the living daylights out of me... I already have a nearly impossible size to fit with 40DDD's... I did notice that they were getting bigger a bit on my last pregnancy, but not with my first. I just know that my boobs ache to the bump/touch and seem to both like and dislike being in a bra but they really protest when I take the bra off. lol I've actually been having slightly on the constipated side bowel movements for the first time in a year! lol I'm really hoping that's a good sign baby-wise. I'm definitely taking it as a healthy change for me in general since the last year has been all about the (TMI) diarrhea.

Bananas - I agree with Poptart in that the tinge sounds like a good sign! 

AFM, I did my first progesterone suppository last night and another this morning. They are funny little things. They come in packs that kinda look like ammo rounds for a machine gun. lol And they are bullet shaped and white and have to be refrigerated because they melt within 30 minutes of being taken out of the frig. So far no issues with them, they are pretty easy to shove up there, but I've found that I need to either sit or lay down after I've inserted them because I was hanging up close and felt it slip right back out yesterday! lol Based on hearing what others have said about their experiences with it, I've been wearing pantyliners and I'm glad because there has been some creamy discharge that I'm assuming has to do with the suppositories. Thank GOD they are white as some ladies have purple, green, blue, etc. At least with white I can pretend that the discharge is creamy CM! lol

I woke up last night after having the most vivid dream! It was in the middle of the night and I was soooo sleepy that I didn't want to write it up, so now of course I can't remember much other then that it felt SO real while I was dreaming it and it woke me up because in my dream I DO remember that I had to go to the bathroom and was holding it for some reason. I woke up having to pee like a racehorse! *giggle*

I don't know if that's a good pregnancy sign though or if that's a side effect of the progesterone. BFN again this morning, so I think that is making me start to think that FF is right about my O date. lol


----------



## PopTart28

Evening ladies I hope your all well and have had a good weekend.

Well my DH gets home late tomorrow and i cant wait, its been forever since i saw or spoke to him properly and i havent seen him since I got my BFP so hes dead excited about getting home..

Dodge those all sound like pretty good signs as i had both the vivid dreams and had to wee lots wether it was more often than normal or as you put it 'like a racehorse' in the morning hehe so dont give up just yet...when is AF supposed to show anyway?

AFM ive had a good few days and the only changes for me really is that im having to vivit the bathroom more often and have been waking up to go in the night which i never have to do normally, I have had a bloated tummy for days now and also had mild tummy cramps which my doctor said was completely normal for this stage as its the way our bodies deal with all the changes going on at the start and will change from bloated tummy look to baby bump in the next few weeks...Yay exciting.

My boobs are still tender to touch and really show it when i take off my bra, Ive even started wearing a support bra at night as its much more comfy for me. I have also been going from feeling really very hungry to not wanting anything at all at times......very strange for me as my meal times were like clockwork before...

Right time to get on with the last bits to do before DH gets back late tomorrow, xxx

Love hugs and baby dust to all you lovely ladies, xxxxx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi lovely third-timers. Just wanted to report back on my weekend. Had cramping all weekend and AF was due either due Saturday or Sunday so when she hadn't turned up by last night, I thought I was really in there with a shot. But have had a big temp drop this morning and feeling quite crappy so I think AF is on her way... sniff sniff.... 
Just want to go curl up on my couch and eat chocolate... Really gutted. With the cramps over the weekend and AF being officially a day late (unofficially 2 days late) that I may have had a shot but sadly not. 

Well - fingers crossed for this new cycle. Hoping its the keeper-cycle. 

Hope your all doing well. Other ladies testing - any good news? PopTart - so pleased your DH is back today. Lou - are you back from hols?

xxx


----------



## Lou15

Hi ladies! Back from holidays and we had a great time- Greece was soooo hot! 42 degrees on our last day! Back to earth with a bump though as we are doing our last bit of house moving today which means...lots of cleaning of our old house before we go! Also I might not have internet for a few days in the old house but I will do my best to keep in touch and beg, borrow or steal internet access from somewhere!

So can't chat for long just now I'm afraid but if the cleaning goes well I might be able to catch up more later. 

Mannymoo- sorry to hear you think AF is on the way...but you know what they say, you're not out til she shows. With my 2nd pregnancy I was so convinced AF was coming that I gave up testing and then only realised that maybe I should test again when I was about a week late, and of course got my BFP then. 

PopTart, again, congratulations and I will catch up with you more soon.

Dodger, great to see you on here again, I was sad the last thread we were on kind of petered out. 

AFM, I am 10 DPO - AND I HAVE NO IDEA WHERE MY PREGNANCY TESTS ARE!!! Aaggg! They are somewhere among all the boxes but who knows where! Well I will just have to be patient I suppose and hopefully this will help me to hold on til AF is due. Only symptom I have is craving savoury food and complete aversion to anything sweet, which is kind of similar to my first pregnancy...and very unusual for me as I am a serious chocolate fan!

More later ladies! Lots of love xxx


----------



## bananas2

Hello ladies not been on for a few days!

I done a test when I got home saturday afternon BFN but not surprising! But TMI my urine wasn't very strong so holding out to test wednesday that will be 3 days before AF is due! Boobs still really full, nipples tingle! Been having to do 2 toilet trips in the night normally I do 1 about 6am lol! And also very thirsty DH was laughing at me yesterday as I was drinking bcoz I was so thirsty but also busting for a wee at the very same time! Very vivd dreams. Cramps on and off very light with no pain. Normally I get them strong a few days before but recently just the day AF arrives so I have no idea what's going on! Really not trying to get my hopes up but every month I can't help it!

When I got home I said to DH do my boobs look big he said he wasn't getting involved with spotting and will hold of for AF! I see his point! Lol

Dodge stat maternity pay is 6 weeks at 90% then something like £540 a month don't quote me but with child allowence I will be taking home £620 a month! Its never the right time to have a baby! U just have to take the plunge!

Will keep u all posted on the AF/BFP situation!!!!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Pop - Mine feel the same way! They actually don't really hurt when they are in a bra, but afterwards, oh boy! I pretty much flinch even when my softest shirt touches them! I think you said, but I forgot, when will you have your first scan?

Manny - Bummer for the temp drop. :( I'm still hoping for a bfp before AF shows though!!

Lou - I'm glad to see you too! :) I'm a day behind you at 9DPO. Hope you find your tests soon!!! :D

AFM, I started getting consistent stretching/pulling cramps last night and they seem to be sticking with me. I thought I saw a hint of a line on a test yesterday but wasn't sure at all since there was an indent on the top of the test where the test line would be. Today I did a couple more tests and I'm swearing again that I'm seeing the barest hint of a line. Fingers crossed that my DH sees them too and I'm not developing line eye!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies how are you?? 

I'm 7dpo and going to test on Sunday 13dpo. Xx


----------



## bananas2

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies how are you??
> 
> I'm 7dpo and going to test on Sunday 13dpo. Xx

Wednesday is my day!! I didn't chart this month but its the day before AF. 

FX we all get our BFP soon!!!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm pretty sure I got my BFP this morning! I'm hoping so bad that it sticks and that the rest of you ladies get your bfps and we all end up as bump buddies!!


----------



## bananas2

Really dodge!!! That's excellent if u have!!! Fingers crossed it stick!!!

I wanna test now!! Lol I've also had a bad back today and an earache don't think that counts tho lol!

Sending u lots of sticky wishes dodge!!!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Thanks Bananas!! I'm looking forward to you testing!


----------



## bananas2

Think I may need to buy a pack of 2 cheap tests from the supermarket on the way home lol!!

Will keep u posted!


----------



## dodgercpkl

YAY!! I'm rooting for a bfp for you! :D


----------



## Lou15

That's brilliant Dodge! Congratulations! This is definitely a lucky thread!

Hi Bananas, you're about the same stage as me, 10DPO now, considering testing early but trying to hold off for now!

And Hi Cheryl, nice to see you again, will be rooting for you next weekend xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Congrats Dodge. Thats excellent news! What DPO were you? Bananas, Cheryl and Lou my fingers are very tightly crossed for you all. Keep us posted all of you!

FMS - AF did arrive this morning so its onto a new cycle for me. But I'm feeling good that this is the one for me. Strangely, 4 weeks from today (the day I will be testing) is the exact date that my first baby would have been due (27th) and 40 weeks from today is a year to the day I had my second mc - STRANGE! So its got to be this month. 

Does anyone else to pregnancy maths EVERY month???


----------



## CherylC3

Aw congrats congrats Hun so happy xxx

Let's hope us ladies follow I'm testing on sun 13dpo when at you girls testing??xx


----------



## Lou15

Well ladies, this seems to be a seriously lucky thread- because I just got my BFP!!! Only 10DPO and wasn't even morning urine, but I'd been feeling a bit sick all day, and found my FRERs in one of the boxes and got a lovely, lovely positive!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Feeling excited but very nervous.

Mannymoo, sorry to hear about AF, but I really think you're right about the meaningful dates being a good sign...I'm a real believer in that sort of thing since my DH was born on the day my parents got married! And, yes, absolutely, I do the pregnancy maths EVERY month- I find my phone calendar very helpful! Due date this time works out about 12th of April I think. Poptart and Dodge- what dates do you think you'll be due?

Fingers crossed for Mannymoo, Bananas and Cheryl- this thread is the place to be so hopefully it won't be long for you!

Love to all :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Manny - I am 9dpo today, so definitely early, but my other two I found out at 8dpo and 10dpo respectively. You did remind me that this is my last cycle before my first due date - fate ya think? Oh I do hope so!!!

Cheryl - I've got fingers crossed for you to get your bfp! I'm thinking Lou is right and that we are all going to end up with our bfp's! :D

Lou - woot!!! Congrats! My EDD is April 13, 2013 so just one day behind you. :) I'm glad you tested!

I'm totally rooting for you Mannymoo, Bananas and Cheryl!


----------



## bananas2

wow congrats lou 2 in one day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this thread is very lucky!!!!!!

well walking round tesco i chickend out in buying a cheapo test. but now i wanna test so bad!!!!! i have a first reponse i was saving till weds but i think i'm gonna have to break it open 2mo morning!!! i find in the tww i tell myself thats it this is my month im pregnant then i get scared testing early incase its a BFN/on the other hand i want to know one way or the other!

question: with both my previous bumps i didnt even know i was pregnant then started mc within the week of finding out, so with the symtoms do u get then all day long or do they come in waves?

mammymoo:my DH and all his family actully believe in numbers so much!!! before i met him i didnt really take that much notice but since he has pointed them out to me its amazing how much the same ones show up!!! sending u lots of baby dust for nest month!!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Lou congrats huni woop woop I'm 7dpo I think il test on thurs 10dpo then Sunday if hurs is neg af due sun to mon. Xxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Mine have always come in waves - depending on what the symptom is. But in talking to lots of women who are PAL, it's normal for symptoms to come and go. Like I've had very little nausea this time, and other then achy boobs and a relatively new (to this cycle) stretching pulling feeling, most everything else has been hit or miss. I've also read that every pregnancy is different.


----------



## bananas2

oh good!! Bcoz everything has been in waves and i started to think i was just symptom spotting when i thought about it!

well i could be joining the BFP gang in the morning or im still in the tww waiting game!!!!!

sending u all lots of sticky dust!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Totally hoping to hear you get a bfp in the morning!! :D


----------



## mannymoo

Lou!!! Omg that is amazing! I'm definitely sticking on this thread. You ladies seem to be where the luck is at. SO pleased for our 3 BFPs so far. Lou, pop and dodge really praying that third time really is lucky and all your little beans stick like glue!! Hoping to hear about even more BFPs as the week goes on. What a fertile bunch! :)

Sweet dreams ladies. X


----------



## mannymoo

Good luck for testing bananas. Let us know how it goes. x


----------



## bananas2

Well I tested....:bfn: but im not out till af shows her ugly face!!!unless she does arrive i will test again saturday morning! i used a clear blue for the 1st time and the control line was soooo much darker then the neg result line is this normal for this test??

im still really hopeful for this month boobs and espesh nip hurt i winced when putting my bra on this morning and cm is still very wet with white/creamy clumps!!

how are all u ladies doing???


----------



## PopTart28

WOW I have an evening off to settle my DH back at home and everything happens....right ill do my best to cover everything:

dodge - OMG congratulations on your BFP and I hope this one sticks for you too, come on third time lucky ladies :happydance:

Hahaha bananas - i did the run for the cheapies as I couldnt wait the last time so i know how you feel honey.. hang in there :thumbup:

Oh manny im sorry AF got you but you are being soo positive and this is your cycle, it all seems to want to fit for you and you will get that BFP soon, and yes i absolutely do the Maths every month for every possible date i need in my diary...its addictive but hard to get away from but its also very intresting when you get into it. :hugs:

Cheryl - i will be thinking about you till you test on sunday then i cant wait to see if you get your BFP too.....yay more bump buddies.... fingers crossed for you honey. :flower:

Lou - YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY :happydance: brilliant news and I had a feeling your holiday BDing would be lucky for you - better start thinking of greek style names honey, soo happy for you. :yipee:

Come on ladies stay positive we can and will all get that sticky BFP and be bump budies...
Lucky thread, I hoped it would be....well done ladies - see staying positive works!!! :wohoo:

Cheryl your testing next and sunday cant come soon enough....fingers crossed - do you have any symptoms at the moment?

Some of my sypmtoms come and go in waves but others are there all the time and are getting stronger, it depends which one it is really...

Bananas - as you said your not out yet but your boob symptoms are promising as is the cm your having.....my fingers are crossed for you when you next test..

AFM - DH is home :happydance: and we had a wonderful evening together - he had to go in to work today but is off for the next few weeks after today which will be brilliant.
He even had time to stop and get me some lovely flowers on the way from the airport to say congratulations - he is absolutely made up we are pregnant again and cant wait for my first midwife appointment - which is friday the 10th unless they have someone cancle and i will get bumped up - so just have to try not to panic and worry and sit tight and try to enjoy it being our secret at the moment.....

So I hope all you lovely ladies are well today and Im soooo happy whatever we seem to be doing is working - loving sharing our journeys with each other and cant wait to see some scan pics on here...exciting stuff...

Love hugs and loads of sticky baby dust to all of us...

come on the weekend I want to see bananas and cheryl get that BFP...

Manny - you will be next month i can feel it = your numbers match and its looking like a lucky month full of meaning for you honey, were still with you all the way, xxxxx

Have a good day ladies, sorry if i missed anything - had alot to catch up on....man you gals can chat :haha:

Ok time to get on - need to have something to eatbut cant decide if im hungry or feel sick.....ohhh just another symptom - Im loving this... and am soooo happy to have you ladies now going through it with me too - not long and we'll all be as my DH put it 'Up the duff' and can compare bump sizes and craving together.....:hugs:

Lots of love, catch up again later, xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Bananas sorry about the BFN but it is still quite early and lots can change in a day in the world of TTC. I would say don't test for a few days and see what happens but if you're anything like me, you'll be POAS tomorrow morning again. Lets hope its good news!

PopTart - one night off and you missed a stack! Glad your DH is around and that your getting to spend some quality time together. Roll on the 10th!!!


----------



## PopTart28

Hi and thanks manny, its soooooo nice to have him home....its felt like forever since i saw him and just the simplist things like just having a cuddle in the evening, having him give me a little kiss or hand on the back as we go upstairs ready for bed and to wake up too feels soo nice again.....
and for the first time last night i didnt have to cuddle our two whippets to stay warm in the night as i had him there to snuggle up to, xxx

So after coming on this morning and having a whole page and a half to catch up on...yay i never thought id get my thread to 10 pages...sad i know but im loving having some amazing ladies to share everything with and go through it all with you....

Right for the first time in months ive had to put the heating on to take a chill off the house as its gone really cold today, but my boys are curled up under the spare duvet on the sofa at the moment so they are happy.

AFM im still the same - still pregnant YAY!
Ive been doing a cheapy test every 3 or 4 days as im paraniod that now ive made a midwife app ill have to cancle it as ive never made it to that appointment before and it will be a real milestone for me..... 

So im still scared im going to mc again but trying to think and stay as positive as i can and now DH is home hes helping me with that as its easier than when hes away.....

we have also had to come up with a good excuse for why im not drinking as at the end of the week we are viviting parents and freinds for overnight stays......

heres what ive come up with: for visiting both our parents as they know about the mc's im taking medication from the docs because of the mc's and cant drink on them should do the trick...

Then for visiting friends that dont know about the mc's we were not sure weather to tell them about our mc's and use the above not drinking reason....not sure if we want to tell them tho...

What things have you ladies told friends for why your not drinking when you've got your BFP ut its too early to tell anyone?

And if any of you are experiencing any symptoms please share - its always nice to hear about other peoples symptoms at this stage...

Lots of love, xxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks pop tart well my 8dpo symtoms are

Really sore bbs
Loads cm 
The odd twinge niggle down there 
Really spotty 
Thot I felt a bit itchy down below who knos
Really hungry all the time even after I eat.


----------



## PopTart28

WOW all sound super good news for you this month already Cheryl, im sooo excited for you to test at the weekend.....

Ive got my fingers and toes crossed you get that BFP on sunday, do you think you'll be able to hold off testing till then...i was surprised i managed to hold off as long as i did - its worth it when you do...

I had almost the same symptoms you are having only my nipples were very sensitive too...

Im now between 20-22 DPO and feel good actually except still nervous about things but coping better as each day goes by and now DH is back its easier to not have to cope on my own so every day is getting better, just waiting to see the midwife on the 10th, so counting down...

Hugs to you all, xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Cheryl - symptoms sound great! Looking forward to some more weekend BFPS!

PopTart - its so sad (but completely understandable) that you should be relaxed and enjoying pregnancy but instead your POAS every few days to make sure. I think we're all going to be exactly the same. And checking the TP every time we go to the loo. But try put the past experiences behind you and keep thinking of the little baby coming in less than 8 months!!! 

I pretty much stopped drinking in November when we first started trying so people don't generally ask anymore which is good. Otherwise I blame it on my reflux because drinking makes it much worse anyway. A trick I learnt recently... flat coke in a wine glass looks JUST like red wine. Not sure whats worse when preggers tho - coke or wine! Otherwise just get DH to sip both yours and his - my DH loves that!


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks guy ooh must add the vivid dreams too lol.. Defo not testing till Sunday cos if I'm bfn on sun at 13dpo I kno it's the truth. Xx


----------



## PopTart28

Hahaha manny coke instead of wine....

Im not a big drinker but when we do go down to visit parents and friends they always offer a glass of wine or something to drink so just wondered about what everyone did if they had to get out of it...

Like you I have stayed away from drinking more than a glass every now and then since we started ttc and think ive had a total of 5glasses of wine since then.

We wanted to have a reason ready as the inlaws will definately ask if i turn down a glass of wine as they are alittle nosey and will jump to a conclusion if i dont give a reason and then i run the risk of them telling/discussing it with other members of the family and id rather avoid the stress of it. 
My parents wouldnt think twice about it but unfortunately the inlaws are alittle more probing with all the 'why's', 'is everything ok' and want to know all about whats going on. so DH and i have made sure we can shut them up question wise before we get there and can just relax and enjoy the visit.

Ooooh Cheryl - vivid dreams have played a big part in my symptom list from the start, so damn excited for you, xxx

Love to you all, xxx


----------



## Lou15

Thanks for all the good wishes everyone! Love having you guys to share it with as don't even feel I can tell my mum at the moment as I don't want her worrying.

Cheryl and Bananas, it's really sounding promising for you guys this month- and my symptoms defintely come in waves- mostly nasuea at the moment.

Mannymoo, again, I'm sure this is your month and look forward to updates.

Poptart OMG I can't believe you have whippets!! I grew up with us always having lots of whippets (and fully intend to have more), and now I have a gorgeous rescued lurcher! I will post a pic soon, and please can I see pic of yours? And I'm so glad your husband is home and you can spend some quality time together, he sounds lovely! As for the not drinking, I'm going to have the same problem as we're having friends round for dinner on thurs- think I'm just going to say I've stopped while TTC and hope they believe me.

Have to make this brief as I'm on call, but I'm looking forward to more chat soon and sending lots of love xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies - how are all our preggy mammas today? 
Bananas - did you test again or are you giving it a few days?

FMS - I've decided that this cycle we're going to try SMEP. So I've done a schedule, sent it to DH, put it in our calendars and stuck it on the fridge. There is very little romance when it comes to baby-making!! :D


----------



## bananas2

Hello all!!

Mannymoo yes i did test again BFN again!!

If I'm not pg my body is playing one crule trick and I won't like it anymore lol went to bed at 8pm last nite I was so tired then woke up at 1 and couldn't get bk to sleep as my boobs were so uncomfortale didn't hurt but could just feel them in every positioned I tried! Back hurts abit, gotten a headache the last 3 afternoons! Cm is still lotion like. Stomache is bloated! Feel sick if I don't eat at regular times!! Moody as well my boss upset me yesterday and I made it clear she had normally I just let things go over my head BUT at the back of my head a little voice is saying ur not pg this month!!! So go figure reckon it could go either way as been getting a few cramps they don't hurt but it could mean AF on her way!!! 
Will keep u all posted!

How are the bumps ladies?


----------



## mannymoo

Bananas the symptoms still sound really promising. With my second pregnancy, I tested every morning from 9DPO and only got my BFP on 16DPO so give up hope you. There is still a really good chance it will come. x


----------



## PopTart28

Good morning my lovely lucky ladies....

I am doing fine thankyou, got my little bump of fluid at the moment which will get lower and more round as the weeks go by and im soooo excited to get to the stage when i can put up a pic for you all.

My DH has been soo lovely since hes been home and want to try and work his trips away round my appoinments as best he can, which could be difficult but he want to try and be here for as many as his job in F1 will allow him to take time off for...luckily hes in the shut down season at the moment so has the next 3 weeks off so were hoping to have an early scan asap which is what the doc told me to push my midwife for when i see her on the 10th so fingers crossed all goes well...i have never been this excited about getting to that appointment before but just feel we are going to get there this time which will be a dream come true and to have the good result we have been dreaming of after all this...

Lou - we love love love our whippets, we took sooo long to find the one we wanted and he is just perfect and always said we'd have two as they are happier as a pair and dont get so lonely....so when we got a call saying the breeder had had a surprise little at xmas and hed save the one boy for us we said definately so we have two boys fromdifferent litters from the same parents and they are so cute together - they clean each others eyes, ears and little feet.....they play together like brothers too...

Ill put a nice piccy up for you soon ok, and yes id love to see your lurcher - that was what we were going to get if we couldnt find the whippet we wanted......love them.. and as DH is alittle allergic to cats it works out well, as they have really short hair and dont moult alot either...plus they have the best temperament with everyone and especially children so that works out great....

Right to my new BFP pals, i hope you are all doing well and managing to stay positive and well in these early weeks... how are you getting on, any changes yet?

To my fellow third time luck ladies who will get their BFP's very soon, I am very hopefull you will get your dream results soon and we are all here for you and cant wait...

So how is everyone and what are you all up to at the weekend?

My DH and I will be visiting friends and family and making excuses for me not drinking, mainly telling people either that im on meds for previous mc's or am off the drink as we are ttc..so fingers crossed it works, and my DH is under strict instructions no matter how many questions his parents may fire at him when im out the room that hes not to tell them about my BFP!!! I wont be able to cope with the reaction at this stage or the dissapointment from them if it goes wrong again so we are waiting till our 12 week scan as we did for the other pregnancies before telling anymore people.

So we are enjoying having this between us and a couple we are extremely close too due to them going through it also (they have been brilliant for support and advice when needed and i was soo right to include them this time) we just look forward and are concentrating on getting to that point and thinking up fun ways to tell everyone when we reach that point...

So who, if anyone have you told either in the past or will you be teling this time around and how would you like to tell family once you get to the 12week mark......?

Love to you all, hoping for more BFP's this weekend - come on ladies, we can get a whole thread group expecting at the same time.......and this is the lucky thread thats going to do it, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

We will become the 'Third time lucky - bump buddies' xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey woke u 3 times to use the loo then a nosebleed this morning I hope I'm not imagining this maybe drank too much before bed?? Hurry up Sunday. Xx


----------



## PopTart28

OOOOOOOH Cheryl that all sound reallllly promising.....

Ive been getting up 3/4 times everynight at the moment but it was only 2/3 just before i tested and i suffered with headaches and a few nose bleeds too....alittle alarming getting a nosebleed when ive not bumped my face but as with all these strange sypmptoms - if its for a good cause then Im not fussed what my body throws at me - just hope the sickness sticks to just feeling sicky and not actualy throwing up till we get back from our trips to visit friends and family after the weekend.....

Im sooo excited for sunday to come so you can test honey, wishing you good luck now incase I cant get online while we are away, xxxx

Cant wait to hear what your test says at the weekend, xxx

love to all you lovely ladies, and cant wait for more of you to join us bump buddies me, Dodge and Lou, xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks Hun all day I've been having sharp pinching pain on and off all day. Xx


----------



## mannymoo

Cheryl its sounding good to me. Fingers crossed for you! x


----------



## CherylC3

Does ics dry in with a line?? I did one this morning t hot there was a shadow and now it looks really obvious xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Cheryl - I'd say you are knocked up lady!! My first bfp was a line that showed up on an IC way after the time limit, but it had color and stayed for weeks. The next morning the line showed up within the time limits.

Poptart - Have a great weekend! I hope your sickness keeps itself to just nausea so that you can enjoy things. :)

I'm sorry I've been so quiet. My very very faint line hasn't gotten darker, so I've been a bit bummed. It's still early though so it could easily just be being slow to show up well. *fingers crossed* My boobs aren't aching as much as they were, but I do think they may be bigger then they were. I've been feeling a bit faintly nauseous, but I don't know if that's because I'm worried that the line isn't getting darker or what. Anyway, we'll see. AF is due on Sunday if I'm not knocked up.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun I'm due af on Sunday too and mines was just a shadow so prob just too early try one on sun or mon Hun..x


----------



## PopTart28

Hey ladies, 

Dodge, dont worry about your boobs not being as sore as they were mine have been going from mega sensitive and feel very heavy and full to managable so each day is different so dont worry too much, and also you line was there so im sure you will have no visit from AF over the weekend.....yay!

Cheryl - im so excited now, all your symptoms sound sooo damn promising (ive had everything you've said your experiencing) and im like dodge in saying im guessing your about to join us in being a bump buddie very soon  yay cant wait - sunday hurry up please....

Right just a quick one this time as im fighting with coursework at the mo but couldnt resist logging on and checking in with you lovely ladies...

Have a good day all of you and look forward to more news from you all soon, xxxxx


----------



## bananas2

I'm out AF arrived!! On cue!!!

Why do PG and AF symptoms need to be so alike!!! My boobs are never sore! I never get headaches! I never have a bad back! 

Oh well means I can drink at a friends birthday party this weekend!!

Roll on next month!! Least I've got the appt at the hospital so hopfully I can get some answers!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw sorry bananas next month will be ur month. X


----------



## mannymoo

Ahhh Bananas - so sorry it wasn't your month. I agree - why can't AF and Preg symptoms be completely different. It would make all our lives so much easier! I'm totally disappointed for you but at least I now have a TTC buddy for this cycle... and I have a good feeling!!!

Dodge try not stress too much about it. The line is still there and hasn't disappeared so there is still loads of hope. Have you been using FMU every time? And have you been using the same brand? I had a box of ICUs the other day and the dye was completely different on every one. Even the printed logo was darker on some and lighter on others so it could be differences in the dye too. Maybe don't test for a couple of days and then try again. Really praying that it won't be a disappointment for you. xx


----------



## mannymoo

Oh and Cheryl - whoop whoop! So there is a line? If your unsure post a pic and we'll give your our expert opinions. Wow - that would be amaze-balls if you get your BFP too. I think all you BFP ladies should send me a number between 1 and 49 and I'll go get some lottery tickets! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

You can't see it really in the pic its just like a shadow il test again on sun...xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Think it might be my line eye playing tricks on me :(


----------



## dodgercpkl

Cheryl - I know the feeling... I'm feeling that way too. :( Hopefully it's just being stubborn with us...


----------



## Lou15

Aw Bananas, sorry you're out! I'm sure you and Mannymoo will be joining us next month though.

Cheryl- sounds promising esp the faint line! Fingers crossed! 

Dodge- if you're using anything but FRER or clearblue I wouldn't worry...I got 2 +ves on monday with FRER, then have used a few internet cheapies and not had even a shadow, then some other brand today, again no line, was really getting worried, then did clearblue digital, not even morning urine, and it said pregnant 2-3 weeks since conception! (incidentally AF not due til tomorrow/sat so I don't think I am even 2 weeks yet but I'm not going to argue with it!). So, I'd get an FRER or clearblue and try that first thing tomorrow and hopefully set your mind to rest. 

PopTart - hope you have an amazing, vomit-free weekend! Love the sound of your whippets! 

AFM, nausea is getting worse by the day and I am sooo tired! But no vomiting as yet so doing my best to eat lots of nutritious food. I think this is very early to be feeling so sick so I could be in for a rough ride, but I don't care as long as this baby sticks! I haven't phoned the Drs yet though as I'm still really scared AF comes after all! If all well tomorrow morning I will definitely phone and ask for an advice call and see if I can be referred asap (would take about 2 weeks to get an appt with the GP so am hoping to avoid the wait). 

Love to my bump buddies and soon-to-be bump buddies! :hugs: xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw il use my frer on Sunday then dodge let's hope the wkend brings us our BFPs...xx


----------



## CherylC3

look wot i got this morning at 11dpo....:bfp: its alot darker in person... and i thot i cud wait till sun lol...x
 



Attached Files:







frer.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## bananas2

Wooohooo another BFP this thread is very lucky!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks Hun xx


----------



## PopTart28

Yyyyyyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations Cheryl, knew it would be your month :hugs:

:wohoo: 

Congrats again, im really very pleased for you honey, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Lucky thread, lucky thread, lucky thread, lucky thread, xxxxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks Hun hope this is a sticky one. Xx


----------



## PopTart28

Think positive and it will be honey, xxxxx

This is your sticky bean and im wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months babe, YAY, xxx

Have a lovely day with your new news, congrats again, xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Just spoke to my dr and she said to call epu for them to check its a real pregnancy cos it cud be a blitum ovary and not a pregnancy cos it's so soon after my dnc but loads of ppl get pregnant straight away?? Talk about putting a damper on u..x


----------



## CherylC3

Just spoke to epu and she booked me in for a 6 wk scan on the 22nd aug she says not at all a blightum ovum and said congratulations...xx


----------



## Lou15

Yaaaaaay Cheryl, great news, congratulations! :happydance::happydance:
See, FRERs are the way to go!!
So glad you're booked in for your scan and have been reassured.

Can't believe 4/6 of us are now bump buddies! Absolutely rooting for Mannymoo and Bananas now :hugs:

I am just waiting for a call back from my GP- finally felt brave enough to ring today since all still well and AF was due today. I'm hoping that I will be referred for an early scan too. I'm feeling very nervous about it all today- every little twinge in my abdomen is terrifying me. Any thoughts of how to be less terrified about all this anyone?!


----------



## dodgercpkl

YAY!! Glad you got a definitely BFP Cheryl! And I'm glad that you are booked in now Lou! :)

I've been using FRER's and they've still been ambiguous, so I'm not sure what to think. I'm just planning on continuing to test every day until AF shows up... I'll probably try a digi either tomorrow or Sunday since AF is due Sunday.

Cheryl - Ugh! I can't believe your GP put you through that! How awful! I'm glad the EPU was able to put you at ease.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thanks ladies dodger ur next... I've to hand in a urine sample, go for blood this wk and next then my 6wk scan my dr doesn't believe I'm pregnant so quick after a mc. Xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Hah! Little does your doctor know. My mom was pregnant with me just a couple of weeks after her miscarriage, so it definitely does happen.


----------



## mannymoo

Congrats Cheryl! That as incredible news. Fingers crossed that this is it for you. Can't believe it's four out of six!! Good work ladies!

Dodge hoping AF stays away this weekend and that the test gets darker and darker. 

Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks guys wots everyone's due date??? Mines I think is 16th April..xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

It would be April 13th if everything works out right.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I hope ur next how many dpo are u??x


----------



## dodgercpkl

13 dpo today with af due Sunday according to my typical LP.


----------



## CherylC3

Fingers crossed Hun. Xx


----------



## Lou15

How is everyone doing today?

Cheryl I think I will be due 12/4/13, so exciting!

Dodge- any more poas-ing today or are you holding out til tomorrow?

I spoke to my GP yesterday who is going to refer me to a consultant obstetrician straight away which I'm very happy about- looking forward to getting a letter through with my first appointment date now! 

I am struggling with constantly analysing everything- do I feel as sick today as yesterday? Do my boobs hurt as much? Was that a cramp I just felt? It's driving me mad! Are all the other pregnant ladies feeling the same or are you managing to relax at all? 

Sending lots of love xxx:hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey missy I'm feeling the same but I'm trying to put being pg and. The Miscarrages to the back of my head... We just nd to take one day at a time .. :hugs:


----------



## thethomsons

Hi Lou and other 3rd timers, thanks for inviting me to this post, I am just through my 2nd m/c and am so confused as to whether to ttc straight away or to wait? Did you all ttc straight after? I had DNC last Monday. Emotionally my family think we should wait but I feel like I so want to be pg (and it to be ok) I have a 4 year old son so know that I can carry a child but in last 7 months have lost 2 at about the 6 week mark. We even saw a heartbeat this time but three weeks later was gone. :-( They found out I have minor Bicornuate Uterus but the consultant said as I have had a child and the fact the middle part is only short (not fully down middle) I should put it out my head. I am soo scared of having a third miscarriage. Wish I had a crystal ball. :-( I am booked for clotting tests on 20th September but that seems so far away and then it takes 8 weeks more for results. Do you think I would be better waiting and giving my body time to heal and find out if any probs or should we just go for it?? I'm so confused. M/Cs are so hard and the thought of a third is horrible but the only way going to get more tests done is if it happens again. And if it doesn't then that means will carry baby to full term as so wanted. DH and I are totally torn as to what is for the best. Anyone taking Baby Aspirin just to be safe or is that not recommended. Any advice girls greatly received and once again thanks for inviting me, reading your posts from this thread has made me feel much less alone already and DH is pleased I have somewhere to go that I feel part of something. Congrats to all with BFPs again, was this without waiting? How long after m/c did you wait?

Thanks again Elaine xxx


----------



## CherylC3

look wot i got today at 13dpo :happydance: thot id wud be 1-2 xxx
 



Attached Files:







digi.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## CherylC3

Welcome the thomsons I'm so sorry for yr losses...xx

I take baby aspirin and pregnacare. Cxx


----------



## Lou15

Cheryl congratulations again! Isn't it lovely to see the word pregnant?!

And welcome Elaine, to the luckiest thread going!

You are in exactly the position I was in a few weeks ago; I just didn't know what to do. I was not offered any testing though- I was told that 2 in a row was likely just bad luck, and I would only get testing if I had 3 in a row. I'm no expert but given that you have carried a baby to term, I would be surprised if it's anything other than bad luck for you. I thought long and hard about taking some time out, but ultimately realised that although time heals to an extent, the only thing that will really make me feel better is holidng my own baby in my arms. This time, I waited for my first period and then tried and got pregnant straight away :happydance:

I have thought about taking baby aspirin but I personally am not comfortable doing something which has not been medically recommended to me. I am being referred to a consultant soon for extra care during this pregnancy so I will ask about it then and let everyone know what he says.

Overall, I would say don't try straight away if you're not happy to do so, but if you do decide to try, we'll all be here to support you. Good luck!


----------



## thethomsons

Cheryl congrats, thats great news, have you had AF between m/c or did you get pg straight away? Did you have D and C? Sorry just really trying to work out what I should do for the best! 
Lou, you gave me some great advice thanks, I think I am going to wait till I have had one AF as I reckon it will be about when I'm due blood test anyway. Then can start trying then as I will have a clear date in my head for dating etc. If AF hasn't come by 20th Sept then we will just go for it. Just bit worried if we try in next couple of weeks then I may not be fully mended inside and it increases chance of M/c? Do you think D and C makes a difference in any way?

So unsure really!! Lovely to be with people in same/similar situation!
Elaine xxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Congrats Cheryl!! I got just the opposite message today with my digi, so I'm pretty sure that I either had a chemical, or I've got a bad case of line eye. I'm 15dpo today and af is due at some point today so I'm pretty sure that I'm out. Now it's just a matter of when it will show up. :( I'm messing up the lucky thread!

Lou - Glad things are going well for you!

Elaine - I'm in kind of the same boat you are. I've had 2 miscarriages in the last 9 months and neither of them have lasted even up to 5 weeks. I don't have any kids though, so I don't have proof that I can carry to term. I'm lucky in that my insurance will do testing for me now - probably because of my age and the fact that we've been ttc for over 2 years. As for the baby aspirin, I didn't start taking it despite all the recommendations that I read because of my MTHFR prognosis, until my RE recommended me to take it. There's a lot of evidence that says that it could help, but then there are cases where it's not been good for people. Do you know if you have any kind of clotting issues or a family history of them?

Poptart - I hope you had a great weekend! We miss you here!


----------



## PopTart28

Hi my lovely ladies, 

I have had a great weekend, we've seem some of our amazing friends (who asked no questions of me not drinking) and our parents - we managed to keep it from all of them and enjoyed it still being our little secret, with my DH checking up on my and 'bump' evey now and then when we were alone, we had a fantastic time....glad to be back at home now, the woofs also enjoyed themselves investigating everyone elses gardens while we all had a good catch up....:flower:

So Dodge im sorry your digi said neg! dont worry you may still have it change.....your not out yet so just keep us posted and im thinking of you. 
In NO way are you messing up the lucky thread - its still a mega lucky thread whatever happens......:hugs:

YAYAYAYAYAY Cheryl, I love testing with a digi and getting to finally see that word 'pregnant' it confirms it for me after using the normal tests. :happydance: How are you getting on?

Welcome Elaine :wave: Im sooo sorry for your losses and I hope you have a gentle recovery this time and have people around you to help you through the next few weeks. I waited one cycle after the first mc but started trying straight away after the second and i would get pg when my body was ready....and this time It definately was......
So you are welcome to join us and we are more than happy to have you with us on this very lucky thread.....

Elaine I too was told they wouldnt do any testing unless i had 3 mc's which is really crap but I will be given extra care during this pregnancy because of my history which helps me feel alittle better. also i have an early midwofe app and will be having an early scan as well which will be very good to let me know whats happening in there...

I have been taking pregnacare since we started ttc and would strongly recommend you definately talk to your gp before you take anything else...besides with aspirin its only supposed to be taken once you actually get that BFP (and its GP recommended) and not before!!! You should google 'baby aspirin' and write down some questions you have from the information you ready and take them to your doctor before taking it yourself - best to be safe about it.....:thumbup:

And i agree with Lou that we will be here to support you whenever you decide to try again and help anyway we can.....all i will say is that you will start trying when your mind is ready but if everything wasnt ready on the inside your body wont fall pg...so please dont worry about if you concieve before AF as my GP said to me there is no evidence that concieving straight after a mc makes the changes of it happening again any higher......

Remember your body wont release that egg this month if things are not ok inside after your d and c ok.....and if you are concerned then ask your gp.....I didnt O till the second cycle after my first mc, i put it down to me not being ready, so everone is different and you will be ready in your own time..

Also you said about waiting a cycle so you could be sure about dating your next pg...i got my BFP before AF and because i have been using ovulation tests and charting any body changes each month I have almost a better idea what my body has done this month than any of the other ttc months....and i know my O date, implantation day and have found it really easy to work out all the other important date too so dont worry about that besides if your not sure then your first or second scan you have will confirm it for you anyway..

Hi Lou I was more than alittle nervous the first week after i got my BFP and was testing every other day wit a dip stick and then every two days the next week and now ive managed to settle down and havent tested since the start of last week.....my DH has been amazing with me too.

FOR ALL YOU LADIES WORRYING ABOUT THINGS CHANGING - TRY THIS:

I have been keeping a note book in my bag (you can keep notes on your phone if its easier) and each day if i feel sick, tired, hungry, sad/emotional or any other symptom then i write it down and when it happened and what i was doing/eating or did with that symptom it means i dont try to over think about it or whats going on and can let go of it and not let it worry me...its really worked and is soooo interesting to look at each week to see whats changing......

Its also handy as you can see patterns imerging and can stay away from things that make you feel sick etc etc etc...let me know if you try it and it helps....

Try to relax and enjoy it this time - i refuse to panic at everything - 1. its not healthy or good for me or my little jelly bean and 2. I want to enjoy being pregnant (I will deal with what happens only if and when it happens again) :shrug:

I refuse to let what has happened before dictate how i feel and act in this pg, its a wonderful time and im working on really enjoying everyminute of this pregnancy for as long as its with me....

AFM my symptoms have been getting stronger but changing from day to day (hence my note book idea - its hard to keep up with the changes otherwise) over the past few days ive been mega tired and soooooooo damn hungry even after a big meal and at regular intervals if i dont have something small to eat or enough of something i feel dizzy and alittle faint so my notea are helping keep track of that which will also be great for the midwife to look at.....

Ive also become alittle more spotty which is unlike me but another symptom im welcoming - as ive said before ill put up with most things as long as i get to hold my healthy baby at the end of it all...

Right time to get some dinner on as funnily enough im really hungry again :laugh2:

Love to all my Third time lucky ladies, xxxx


----------



## Lou15

Dodge so sorry to hear about your negative test today. Don't be worrying about messing up the lucky thread! I really hope we can keep this going until we all get pregnant and then finally all have our much longed-for babies! But you're not out til AF shows so keep us posted.

Elaine- I was told to wait until at least one normal AF so that's what I did. I believe lots of people get pregnant before AF and all is well, but I just felt that if I went against advice and things did go wrong, I would feel even more dreadful than I would have otherwise. That's just my feelings on the matter though. xx


----------



## Lou15

Hi PopTart! Think we just posted at exactly the same time, your post wasn't up when I did mine! So glad you had a lovely weekend and all went well. Your notebook idea is a great one, I think I'll start too! Again I am so impressed by your positive attitude- I am a bit of a nervous wreck. But my nausea is definitely getting worse which must be a good sign I hope! On the plus side re the nausea, absolutely no food appeals to me- so I might as well eat healthy foods since it makes no difference to me whether I'm eating a salad or a pizza- both make me feel awful! I also feel so much more tired than with either of my other pregnancies- I can barely keep my eyes open! In fact, I think I need a wee nap before I cook dinner....bye for now ladies....zzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!


----------



## PopTart28

Hi Lou, I also find myself needing a nap as if i dont I also get alittle dizzy and faint - it seems that when a symptom sets in if i dont do what my body it telling me then it cant quite function properly and i get faint and dizzy!!! 

My note book has really helped me out this last week to not only understand my symptoms but also not worry as much about things so i hoe it does the same for you honey, xxx

As for my being positive - i have to be otherwise if i dwell on whats happened it will eat me alive and i wont enjoy this pg at all and this is an experience that im going to cherish and remember and laugh about being nervous over once im holding my baby at the end and i hope you ladies will all get there and feel the same too.....

I have been feeling really hungry but like you Lou not really craving anything in particular...which makes what to have when your soo hungry you could eat your own arm rather frustrating.....

So ive been eating loads of fruit and veg and drinking the most juice and squash i can get my hands on....does make the amount of times i wee in the night go up but i get a bad headache if im dehydrated so id rather have to get up a few more times than put up with a bad head...

Im loving sharing and discussing all this with my bump buddies and cant wait to compare what we were all like once you other lovely ladies get your BFP's and join us soon, xxx


----------



## thethomsons

dodgercpkl - I dont think there are any clotting disorders in my family and to be honest I really doubt it's a prob as I have had my son Flynn. I am so scared that I have a third M/c but can't give up as I really want another baby and having two m/c makes me want it even more. :-(
PopTart28 - Thanks so much for all your advice, it's unreal having such supportive people to help me through this. No one at hospital told us to wait except for two weeks after D and C but i'm not sure if it is more wise to wait for one AF or whether just to go for it in a week or so? You are right that will only get PG when time is right. So scared that it m/c again as that will be more worrisome as something must be wrong. I agree about the scan being able to date so wont worry about that. It has crossed my mind that if we tried from next week then I would have no idea where my body is at so wouldnt be aware of 2WW etc which is torture. If that makes sense!
Lou - The advice that you got about waiting on AF def makes sense and I do feel that makes most sense, just dont know if will be able to resist once DH and I get together lol. NOt much been going on in that department between PG symptoms then going through loss, getting back to stage really missing him lol. To be sensible or risky?? 

Who has got PG before first AF? Does anyone know someone who was successful in carrying to full term in this situation. 
I am a LIBRA and soo bad at making decisions. lol 

My friend suggested today just going with flow and see what happens, but just makes me think do we go with the flow now, or wait till after Af?? AHHHH

Sorry ladies I feel so confused at moment. Just want to have successful PG sooo bad. 

Thanks for all input, means so much xxx


----------



## PopTart28

Hey honey, 

I know how you feel - i was a complete nervous wrek for a while along with all the other feelings you get and it has taken alot of will power and support from my DH and close friends (and my lovely ladies on here) to get me to were i am ow and i just hope that we can help you get past this and on to another chapter gently and in your own time.....thats what we are here for!!! :hugs:

I know it seems impossible at the moment but the best thing i did was to write down any overwhelming feelings or thoughts and let them go...i burnt alot of paper for the first two weeks after my second mc but my god it helped me to let go of alot of hurt, anger, frustration and pain, plus all the feelings that come up when your in that 'its not fair' stage and the 'why me' stage - give it a go and if it helps let your DH read them so you can discuss and he can understand how you are actually doing before you both let go of them together by burning them in the evening.....just a thought/idea that might help you decide if you are ready or not yet.....the less you feel you have to get away from by writing down and burning/binning the better you are doing.


I was told it was best for dating reasons and for my body to recover to wait for a cycle before ttc again and as i didnt even O in my first cycle and both me and DH didnt feel ready to DTD after my first mc it was clear that both my mind and body just wernt ready....

After my second mc we wanted to get close again and just enjoyed DTD and whatever happened we'd be ok with (i didnt think id O that cycle again) and I got my BFP (the earliest ive ever got a + before AF and the strongest line too)- so its true = when you and your body are REALLY ready and in sync then you WILL get that BFP.... :thumbup:

I have a close friend who had 2 mc and got her BFP before AF like me on the third go and has just had a beautiful baby girl - no problems with pg or birth and like you she already has a little boy, so it can happen and unfortunately the reasons being 'just bad luck' are more common than they should be....so it can happen.

I know its hard but i would try wait the 2 weeks as suggested by your doctor after the d&c then see how you and DH feel - if you want to DTD then do it...enjoy yourselves and like me keep doing it when you want then see if AF shows and if it does show you both need to see it as you getting closer again and started working past whats happend together - but if AF doesnt show then take a deep breath and take a test......and let me know asap what it says ok 

If you need any further information or someone to moan to offline then message me ok.....:hugs:

I hope you start to feel alittle better as the days go past and im wishing you a gentle and supported recovery and as i said earlier this is a very lucky thread and we WILL all become bump buddies in the next few months i can feel it.....

Love to you all, xxxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

I have more I want to respond to but not the time, so for now:

Elaine - I asked those questions because I feel that's the only reason that you should really consider taking baby aspirin. If you don't have clotting issues or a family history of them, then the baby aspirin isn't going to do you any good and could actually cause you harm since it's used in these instances as a blood thinner. So based on your answer, I'd definitely say no to taking baby aspirin unless a dr. tells you that you should. 

Also, you ask if anyone has gotten pregnant and successfully carried to term before their first bleed after a miscarriage. My mom has. I'm the result of that pregnancy which happened just a couple of weeks after her one and only miscarriage.


----------



## mannymoo

Dodge I hope AF has stayed away. Have you tested again? How many tests did you get the faint line on? Fingers crossed for you. x

Welcome Elaine! I hope this thread brings you lots of sticky baby dust luck! Even though my clotting tests came back as normal, my gynae told me that they only test for the basic disorders and there are hundreds of possible clotting issues that someone could have. He also told me to start taking low dose aspirin before I even get my BFP as a precaution. But now I am a bit concerned... I also have progesterone lined up to start taking the day I get my bfp so hoping that will help me carry a baby to term.

Preggy ladies - if I recall some of you have appointments this week. Looking forward to lots of good news. Glad to hear the symptoms are nice and strong!

FMS - I start SMEP this week! Feeling VERY positive that this is going to be a good month for us. 

xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Dodge so sorry Hun I'm hoping next month is ur month Hun.. PMA all the way xxx

Elaine I'm pregnant right after a dnc no af I between I heard loads of ppl in here who hav been fine after falling straight away I waited after my 1st and still miscarried so I wasn't waiting this time..cx

Pop tart so glad you had a great time, how far on are u now?? Me and hubby hav decided we're not telling our parents till after our 8 wk scan so 4 more wks to go lol...cx

Lou I feel u I'm shattered too and starving all the time. Xx

Manny good luck on stepping yourself a baby so excited for ur BFP Hun..x

Handed a urine sample into the drs to confirm pregnancy since she doesn't believe tht I can be pregnant so quickly and hav bloods to get tomoro and next wk then my scan is the 22nd :)


----------



## PopTart28

Hi Cheryl, 

We had a fab weekend and managed to not tell anyone or give it away so think we did rather well.:thumbup:

Its not easy especially as im so tired and just sooooo damn hungry all the time and if i dont have anything to eat that my body wants (and yes its hard to work out what that is when you dont really want to eat anything due to feeling sick) I end up feeling very lightheaded and abit dizzy which isnt fun atall.:wacko:

We are going to hold out till our 12 week scan as that was our goal from the start and we will be sticking to it as it will be the longest i will have been pg so far so want to reach that mark before telling anyone...

I hope you and Lou are getting on with your symptoms ok now and starting to relax abit now....

Mannymoo I was going to use the SMEP programme but them DH got his new job with time working away so it wouldnt have worked for us, but I wish you all the luck and cant wait for you to get your BFP next month.....are you looking forward to the programme and what did your DH say when he saw all your tables put up everywhere?  :hugs:

Oh one more thing for you Cheryl - I would consider changing doctor- how dare she basically ask you to prove it to her - women CAN and DO get pg this soon after all types of losses (she should know that being a doctor anyway)and i think she is out of order really - she should have said congratulations to you and then given you the option to confirm it for your benefit by urine sample(because of your history)- not saying you have to give one in as she doesnt believe you!

Sounds like you handled that rather well tho - I hope she is more positive with you when she looks at the result and is a supportive doctor through your pg.

Im trying to not focus on how far along i am and what my due date is at the moment as im taking each day as it comes and not getting too ahead of myself, its my way of getting to and past each milestone one at a time - I will then go crazy and start getting very excited once i have seen my little bean safely and happily growing inside my currently bloated tummy 

Love to you all and I hope you are all doing well this week. 

Right ive come over all funny - exactly 2.5 hours after last food intake means I must have more fruit to eat and more water (ill be giving birth to a fruit salad at this rate - at least its not crisps and chocolate im eating) Hope you ladies are getting enough of the good things - what sort of things are you able to eat without feeling bad during or afterwards at the moment?

Love to you all, xxxx


----------



## bananas2

Hi all!!!! Sorry been one of those weekends!!

Dodge sending u big hugs!!! I had a chemical beg of june. Ur hopes rise and are dashed in a week!! Not nice!!

Hello elaine welcome!! Sounds like you have had a really rough time but ur in the right place for support! Let's hope the baby dust and sticky stuff gets spread our way!!

Hope all our other prego ladies are doing well!! 

Well last thursday the AF pains started with a tiny bit of spotting but didn't actully start until saturday! The pain was beyond a joke I was doubled over in pain crying to DH all afternoon saturday but he was a star and really looked after me! I'm a very lucky girl! So we have talked and also decided to go for the smep he said he will leave it all up to me ie just jump on him and he won't say no even if tired lol I have also got hospital wednesday to find out what's going on I feel its just gonna be routine bloods then aspirin and progesterone! But oh well will give it a go and see how it goes! I also really want the AF pains to be looked into! In ur experience ladies do u think the doubled over pain with AF and m/c could be related??

Mannymoo what day are u on I'm day 3! How long are ur cycles mine are 30. 

Take care ladies and look after ur selves!!!! Lots of fresh fruit and veg like poptart!! (Me and DH also started a health boost last week fresh veg fruit and walking in the eveings in the woods near our house! Gives us time to chat and have fresh air!)


----------



## bananas2

Hi all!!!! Sorry been one of those weekends!!

Dodge sending u big hugs!!! I had a chemical beg of june. Ur hopes rise and are dashed in a week!! Not nice!!

Hello elaine welcome!! Sounds like you have had a really rough time but ur in the right place for support! Let's hope the baby dust and sticky stuff gets spread our way!!

Hope all our other prego ladies are doing well!! 

Well last thursday the AF pains started with a tiny bit of spotting but didn't actully start until saturday! The pain was beyond a joke I was doubled over in pain crying to DH all afternoon saturday but he was a star and really looked after me! I'm a very lucky girl! So we have talked and also decided to go for the smep he said he will leave it all up to me ie just jump on him and he won't say no even if tired lol I have also got hospital wednesday to find out what's going on I feel its just gonna be routine bloods then aspirin and progesterone! But oh well will give it a go and see how it goes! I also really want the AF pains to be looked into! In ur experience ladies do u think the doubled over pain with AF and m/c could be related??

Mannymoo what day are u on I'm day 3! How long are ur cycles mine are 30. 

Take care ladies and look after ur selves!!!! Lots of fresh fruit and veg like poptart!! (Me and DH also started a health boost last week fresh veg fruit and walking in the eveings in the woods near our house! Gives us time to chat and have fresh air!)


----------



## mannymoo

Bananas - so pleased that I have a SMEP buddy for this cycle. Today is CD8 of a 28 day cycle so my plan starts...TONIGHT!

I used to get really bad AF pains - not causing me to double over in pain but significant enough to warrant a pain killer. I know there is a strong link between endometriosis and AF pains as well as a connection between endometriosis and mc but don't really know too much about it. I've actually found the my AF cramps have subsided dramatically since my miscarriages - not sure why?!?

Cheryl - I agree 100% with PopTart... I think your doc is completely off-sides for not believing you're pregnant. It happens ALL THE TIME! I've read star of stories on this site from women that get pregnant 2 weeks after a mc.


----------



## Lou15

Cheryl I agree too! I think it's terrible that your Dr doesn't believe you're pregnant! But at least you know you are and the test will be positive so it's not your problem. So exciting that you have a scan date already arranged! Did they say if that's the earliest they would see enough to make a scan worthwhile? When I went to the hospital having my 2nd m/c (having been sent by my GP) the horrible Dr said I had probably never been pregnant and it was just AF coming! This was before any scans or anything! I was absolutely mortified but just calmly said, 'well, lets see what my HCG levels are before we jump to any conclusions'. I also told her I'd taken several pregnancy tests and as far as I was aware you're highly unlikely to get a false positive. Right enough, HCG levels proved that I had been pregnant, but she never apologised and I will never forget how she made me feel by doubting me. 

Bananas and Mannymoo, looking forward to hearing how your SMEP-ing goes this month! Seems a fail-safe method if ever there was- no way an egg could slip through the net unfertilised!

PopTart- although I am feeling very sick, eating doesn't seem to make it any worse, so I have been going all-out healthy! Natural yoghurt and fruit for breakfast (can't stomach my usual cereal/ porridge for some reason), salad and couscous for lunch, and something like home made veg curry or enchiladas for dinner (weirdly find spicy things easier to stomach...bizarre!). I have also discovered that the little deli shop near us does all sorts of different flavoured rice cakes which are good to snack on as I'm more into savoury than sweet. What about you? I am really struggling with this whole tiredness thing now- exhaustion and 11 hour working days really don't mix! 

Dodge - thinking of you and really hoping that this is your month!

Lots of love to all xxx:hugs:


----------



## Lou15

Oh Elaine I'm sorry I forgot o ask how you are today? Have you come to a decision yet? I'm sure as PopTart says, if you try before AF and your body isn't ready then you won't get pregnant....after all our lovely Dodge wouldn't be here if her Mom hadn't tried before AF so there may be a lovely baby ready and waiting to be conceived! Maybe just not try not prevent before AF and then if you don't get pregnant then really go for it the next month? Thinking of you xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

It's not my month. :( My temp dropped this morning, and I *feel* like AF is on it's way, so I'm just waiting for the flow to start. So if I was pregnant, and I do think I was, then it's another chemical. 

Elaine - Do what makes you feel the best about things. You are going to have moments of anxiety and worry and sadness no matter what path you choose and we'll be here to cheerlead you past any wobbles. *hugs*

Lou - omg! That dr needs a good smacking. *hugs* So sorry you had to deal with that during an already emotionally draining time. I'm glad you are able to eat and aren't feeling too bad, but on the otherhand I'm glad you are having obvious symptoms! :D

Manny - I've had the same experience with the disappearing cramps since the miscarriages. Today is actually the first time in a while that I can recall having that generally light crampy feeling that usually heralds my AF. YAY for your plan starting today!

Cheryl - I'm with the other ladies. I'd probably just not feel comfortable with that dr anymore and would likely look for a new one that treated me like a person that could actually have a clue. How are you doing otherwise?

Poptart - How are things going with you?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I will be changing drs very soon... Yeah at 6 wks il see a heartbeat and I think il be 6 1/2 by then... Got my results for my blood clotting tests nd I'm good nothing wrong with clotting :)


----------



## thethomsons

Hey girls, you know you all make so much sense and today I feel quite clear about things. Going to go for the plan that after the 2 weeks from D and C is over we are going to NTNP and then if AF comes then we will go for it then. You are right when you say I am not going to get over all this till I am successfully full term with baby in arms so may as well just get on with it. As for tests I honestly don't think they will come back with anything as I already have DS but will go for them anyway regardless of where I am at! 
Cheryl when exactly did you try to conceive after D and C? I am only one week past it so need to wait another week as advised. Did you try after that? 
DH and I not going to tell anyone our plans meaning we have bit more control and no pressure. 
Will have to be very detached if get PG third time so that don't get so hurt when things go wrong. Anyway this is y plan today, mights change tomorrow lol. 
Hope al you PG girls doing ok, and those SMEPing, be interested to see how it goes! 
Thanks again and speak tomorrow Love ELaine xxx


----------



## PopTart28

Hey Dodge Im wishing you good luck and will be thinking of you while you give SMEP a go this month, Im sorry its been a crappy few weeks for you and hope you start to feel alittle better soon....:hugs:

I just have to say 'thankyou' as even tho you have had it really tough again you have still asked how im getting on - you star, your stronger than you give yourself credit for :hugs::flower:

Im am getting on fine and have worked soooo hard to not worry all the time and with my DH help i am starting to enjoy this alittle - but not get over the top just yet and am not even testing to prove im still pg anymore: my symptoms are sooo strong and all the time both all day and if i wake up in the night so i know im deffinately pg still.

Lou, Im like you in that im eating good things but my trouble is eating regularly enough to keep my body happy, plus my DH thinks finding me napping every now and then really funny :haha: hope your doing ok today - keep me posted on symptoms/changes ok as its nice to compare.

Bananas - Im sending you lots of luck and positivity for SMEP his month and hope you get that BFP soon honey, keep us posted on how its going.....

Manny, How are you this month and how goes the new plan going? fingers are crossed for you this time babe...

Elaine, I am sooo happy to hear you have decided to wait the two weeks after your d and c and then NTNP to get back in the swing of things, i really have everything crossed that you get what we all deserve soon - a BFP, a sticky bean, a happy and healthy 9 months and to finally hold a beautiful healthy baby at the end of all this...
Keep us posted with how you get on this month or if anything changes, remember we are here to support you with whatever you are up to or decide, x

Cheryl, Im glad your reaults came back ok and im glad your changing docs, hopefully the next one will be more 'human' towards you. how are your symptoms coming along- any changes?

AFM, I have been feeling rather strange the past few days - it started with being hungry all the time even after just having a meal and feeling sick in between which made working out what to eat next difficult. 
Now since saturday its been a constant fuzzy head with on and off headaches, feeling sicky most of the day - needing to wee lots and drinking the largest amount of fluids and now im struggling to eat much and have to have a meal slowly in case i come over all light headed (being lightheaded is due to my body being hungry and wanting food) but me not being able to get it into my body quick enough due to sickness so im finding that hard as you get more tired when your not getting as much food that your body needs, but im having lots of little meals and hoping it gets better and im able to start eating more soon, and hopefully this fuzzy head will go too.....
Other than that my boobs are still swollen and my nipples are very sensitive and despite not overeating or even eating my normal portions ive got a little tummy bump already (which i dont normally have) and its really hard to touch, so if that keeps going it may be difficult to keep it out of site of family and friends....will keep you posted...

I have got a few more spots and my skin has been alittle more dry than it has been in a long time and im loosing more stray hairs on my head than usual for this time of the year but not enough to be a problem as my hair is now very healthy and strong and my nails have grown very strong in the last 2 weeks too, so not all the sypmtoms are hard to deal with :yipee:

Oh have any of you ladies found sex while pg to be alot more sensitive and intense (sorry maybe TMI) we've only DTD a few times since getting my BFP but its been great - just wondered if any of you ladies found the same in any of your pg's......Not had much appart from cuddles from DH the past 5days though due to feeling faint and sicky but just wanted to ask....?

OK time to have some more fruit (im sure the ladies at the shop will start asking Q's soon if i keep clearing them out of fruit every few days:winkwink:)

Right sending lots of love to you all and i hope you are doing ok today, xxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

thethomsons said:


> Hey girls, you know you all make so much sense and today I feel quite clear about things. Going to go for the plan that after the 2 weeks from D and C is over we are going to NTNP and then if AF comes then we will go for it then. You are right when you say I am not going to get over all this till I am successfully full term with baby in arms so may as well just get on with it. As for tests I honestly don't think they will come back with anything as I already have DS but will go for them anyway regardless of where I am at!
> Cheryl when exactly did you try to conceive after D and C? I am only one week past it so need to wait another week as advised. Did you try after that?
> DH and I not going to tell anyone our plans meaning we have bit more control and no pressure.
> Will have to be very detached if get PG third time so that don't get so hurt when things go wrong. Anyway this is y plan today, mights change tomorrow lol.
> Hope al you PG girls doing ok, and those SMEPing, be interested to see how it goes!
> Thanks again and speak tomorrow Love ELaine xxx

I conceived 13 days after dnc I never waited the 2 wks I started my OPKs cd7 and started bding tht day too but I only had one day of bleeding and no pain after the dnc... BABYDUST Hun. Xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey pop tart all my symtoms are the same feeling hungover and was sick this morning, me and dh haven't ad sex I'm worried cos everytime we had sex I mc so I put a sex ban till I'm 12 wks but we will be doing other stuff to be honest I don't feel like it at all.xxx


----------



## bananas2

Ii back poptart in saying dodge ur being so brave!! Keep strong and we are all with u!!! We are in this together and we will all get out BFP!!! Sadly it may take some of us a bit longer then we hoped but it will happen!!!!

Glad to hear our PG ladies symptoms are coming along nicely!! And hope everyone else is keeping well!!! 

Baby dust/sticky dust being sent to all!!


----------



## thethomsons

CherylC3 said:


> thethomsons said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, you know you all make so much sense and today I feel quite clear about things. Going to go for the plan that after the 2 weeks from D and C is over we are going to NTNP and then if AF comes then we will go for it then. You are right when you say I am not going to get over all this till I am successfully full term with baby in arms so may as well just get on with it. As for tests I honestly don't think they will come back with anything as I already have DS but will go for them anyway regardless of where I am at!
> Cheryl when exactly did you try to conceive after D and C? I am only one week past it so need to wait another week as advised. Did you try after that?
> DH and I not going to tell anyone our plans meaning we have bit more control and no pressure.
> Will have to be very detached if get PG third time so that don't get so hurt when things go wrong. Anyway this is y plan today, mights change tomorrow lol.
> Hope al you PG girls doing ok, and those SMEPing, be interested to see how it goes!
> Thanks again and speak tomorrow Love ELaine xxx
> 
> I conceived 13 days after dnc I never waited the 2 wks I started my OPKs cd7 and started bding tht day too but I only had one day of bleeding and no pain after the dnc... BABYDUST Hun. XxxxClick to expand...

So Cheryl, did you not wait the two weeks after D and C before starting to try? When you say you did OPK CD7, is that 7 days after D and C? What day do you think your conceived? Thanks, I'm so keen to get this right!! 

How is everyone else today?

I feel quite excited that I have now got a plan organised and I think that what will be will be so going to stick with that. The only way going to be happy is to have another baby so need to try and put last two miscarriages behind me and look to the hopefully near future. So praying don't miscarry a third time though. It is a worry.


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah 7days after dnc I started bding and using OPKs and conceived around cd14 got my pos OPK on cd13. Xx


----------



## thethomsons

CherylC3 said:


> Yeah 7days after dnc I started bding and using OPKs and conceived around cd14 got my pos OPK on cd13. Xx

Cheryl, you give me such hope! I am now 8 days post D and C and no bleeding today. Really want to start trying asap but a bit anxious! Do you reckon I should to OPKs from today and see where I am at? Its DH birthday on Sunday and I wondered if we should start trying then as would be 13 days after D and C. 
What is your normal cycle like? Mine is usually 34 days roughly so not sure if would go back to that? 
Thanks Cheryl appreciate your advice xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Thanks ladies! 

Oh ladies, I saw this posted in a group that I'm a part of on facebook and I HAD to share it. It's just so amazing and lovely to think of even though I cried like a baby while I was reading it. I hope you get the same sense of hope and peace that I do from it!

https://lauragraceweldon.com/2012/06/12/mother-child-are-linked-at-the-cellular-level/


----------



## CherylC3

thethomsons said:


> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah 7days after dnc I started bding and using OPKs and conceived around cd14 got my pos OPK on cd13. Xx
> 
> Cheryl, you give me such hope! I am now 8 days post D and C and no bleeding today. Really want to start trying asap but a bit anxious! Do you reckon I should to OPKs from today and see where I am at? Its DH birthday on Sunday and I wondered if we should start trying then as would be 13 days after D and C.
> What is your normal cycle like? Mine is usually 34 days roughly so not sure if would go back to that?
> Thanks Cheryl appreciate your advice xxClick to expand...

Mines is a 28 day cycle and always got my pos on cd13 I'd start ur OPKs on cd10 Hun and start bding as soon as the get dark. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw dodge just read it :cry:


----------



## PopTart28

Aaaaaahhhhh Dodge.....

Thats an amazing article and a wonderful read......

Thankyou for posting it, xxxxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Glad to share it! It's really made me feel so much better about everything! :)


----------



## Lou15

Thank you for posting that link Dodge, very comforting :flower:

I'm thinking of everyone today but I'm afraid I don't have the energy to write much, sorry! Think it'll be the weekend before I can write in any depth- each day is like and endurance test at the moment! Hope everyone's ok xxxx


----------



## PopTart28

Evening my lovely ladies, I hope you are all well....

So today was alittle different, infact everyday has been alittle different this week so far...

Monday I felt aweful all day and could barely keep anything down and struggled to get much done except a slow walk with the woofs due to feeling extremly tired and sick ...I Didnt even sleep too well monday night - kept waking up despite being really tired...

Tuesday I still felt shattered and sicky, managed to have a small bowl of cereal and an apple and at about lunchtime my headache i'd had for the past 3 days had eased off alittle and I decided to take myself off for a swim.....strange you may think for someone whos feeling sicky but I have always been a water baby and wanted to see if it would make me feel any better...

IT WAS BRILLIANT.....it completely took my mind off everything that was making me feel unwell and queesy and I had a lovely swim, got completely relaxed, got my blood flowing and gently worked my body for just short of 2 hours (i was scared to get out incase i felt crappy again) and i was really enjoying myself....

So after finally getting out the pool and yes my legs did feel alittle wobbly but no sicky feeling or headache...RESULT!!! will definately be doing that again, especially as i was able to manage a small dinner and fruit afterwards and not feel crappy afterwards, plus got a better night sleep...

And so once again I though I would give a swim a try.....however something else took me by surprise.....I was actually sick this morning - with NO warning and not due to what i had eated for breakfast as it was at least an hour after I had had something to eat.....

So the sypmtoms are really kicking in and I think im doing well to combat then at the mement.

I gave myself abit of time to calm down after rushing to the bathroom then got my thing together and went for another swim (i know you must think im mad after being sick to go swimming) It was great again - being in the water must really agree with me, ive always loved swimming and was horrible to get out of the bath when i was little as my parents say so it must have a relaxing effect on me as it just makes me feel much better.....

I have begun to feel sicky again this evening but i guessing its because i went for an earlier swim today, so i will be working out the best time for me to go so i feel ok through the day and evening..

Right time for bed as im struggling to keep my eye open, xxx

I hope you are al doing well and looking after yourselves - what have you all been up too? Anything to update us on?

Sending love, hugs and sticky baby dust to you all, nighty night, xxxxxxxx


----------



## thethomsons

Pop tart -Glad swimming helping and that symptoms nice and strong, that's always a good sign!! 
Lou - Hope you are ok xxx
Everyone- Well feeling a little more positive over last couple of days, think it is because bleeding has now stopped for two days and so
I feel helps with moving on. Also DH nd I have decided to start Ttc this Sunday which is DH birthday plus 2 weeks since the D and C. I have started doing one ov test a day just to see where I'm at as my cycles can be long (about 34 days roughly). Would so love to get pg straight away as it feels good that no one would be expecting it and if we could get to 12 weeks would be a lovely surprise for our families who have had a hard time going through the 2 mc with us. So can't get my hopes up though as prob won't happen first time, could take months. Then there is the whole 3rd mc worry, sorry girls getting way ahead of myself again, my mind goes on overdrive thinking about all this. Going back to work next Wednesday and it will do me such good as will take my mind off things. Xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Pop tart yeh for symtoms hun.. I was sick on tues out of nowhere had to run but apart from tht I've been ok still got the other symtoms and did another ic and the lines are so dark now so must be progressing well I think....cx

Elaine yeah for starting on sun wot cd will u be?? Hav u started ur OPKs?x

Hey Lou :wave: how u doin??xx


----------



## bananas2

Glad all the symptoms are coming on nice and strong ladies!! And pop tart glad u found something that stops u feeling icky!!

Opk question ladies...I've gone for the clear blue digitals just so I don't end up imagining lines! Lol when do u test?? Info leaflet says any urine but smep suggests afternoon?? What did u end up going for?

Mannymoo I'm now day 6 gonna jump dh 2 nite so were ready to rock on day 8!! Have u got ur + yet??

So glad ur feeling better elaine!! Are u gonna try anything particular or just go with the flow?

Had my hospital appt yesterday was in with the dr like 5mins if that! 21day progesterone test which I expected and 18months ago I had a cyst so I'm also booked in for a full ultra sound on overies and whomb to see what's going on!! But DH was with me I thought we were done then she said I want u to do a seaman test, if we were having problems getting pg I could understand but it just seems to be me hanging on to the eggs! It took us both back abit but he said he's happy to do it and it would be intresting to see if he has homer simpson sperm or not! Lol

Take care ladies!!! X


----------



## CherylC3

I'd say afternoon Hun but I really don't like the digis they are over priced and I've never had a smiley I like the ic OPKs can't go wrong but I love squinting at lines lol..xx


----------



## thethomsons

Cheryl if my d and c was a week past on Monday I'm thinking I'm Cd 10 today, did u count d and c as cd1? 
Bananas - thinking of just going with flow as conscious DH felt like a robot last time!!!

Going to do opk about tea time daily. Did that before and it worked. I'm also totally for Internet cheapies all the way!!


----------



## bananas2

Hhmm well I will give them a go this month and see how I get on! Hoping I can pin it down then hopefully will have a rough idea what day I ovulaye then will hopefully only have to test a few days around that time!! But hay I may get pg this month and won't have to test again until we decide to have baby #2!!!!!! :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

I just set my HSG so I'm not allowed any bd'ing until after that's over. :(

Bananas - I'm hoping you get your sticky bfp this cycle!!

Elaine - I don't know the answer to your question, but I hope it works out whatever you decide to count it as!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## thethomsons

Have you had af after mc bananas?


----------



## bananas2

Yes I have elaine they came about 4 weeks after I stopped bleeding and I was probably including spotting bleeding for about 2 weeks. 

Oh and FYI laddies TTC dr told me and DH yesterday that he should eat as many nuts as possible any type. Its to help his swimmers stay around longer! So as DH put it NUTS for his NUTS!!! Lol


----------



## bananas2

Oh and dodge hope everything goes ok! When is it booked for??


----------



## dodgercpkl

Wednesday next week. Bleh...


----------



## bananas2

I know its a complete pain dodge!!! But hopefully it will give u the answer that everything is ok and its just a question of getting a sticky bean!!!! And also least u hopefully won't ovulate before then so ur not missing this months chance!! Fx for u and sending u big hugs!!!!!!!!!! X


----------



## dodgercpkl

I think I'm just annoyed by the fact that everyone keeps telling me that I'll have a great chance of getting pregnant from it.... I've BEEN pregnant 2x's. Unless this is a magic trick to cause stickiness then STOP TELLING ME I"LL GET PREGNANT! Ugh. Sorry... I'm a bit on edge this week. My first due date is Sunday. :(


----------



## bananas2

No worries!!! Vent away!! With the tests I look at them as if they will tell me if that's the problem or not rather then that's the answer to getting pg! I also haven't worked out my due dates! 1st pg I found out I was pg on the monday and started bleeding on the wed then 2nd I mentally didn't work it out just in case and I'm glad I didn't!!! X


----------



## thethomsons

If you get a positive opk does that def mean you are going to ovulate? Heard people saying after mc sometimes you don't? I'm def getting a fade in pattern as last three tests gone from really faint to def noticeable though not yet positive! 

Thanks xxxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

From my understanding a positive OPK just means that you have having a surge. Usually that positive will come a couple of days prior to ovulation, and sometimes it's the body playing tricks on us. If you temp, that's a good way of verifying that you did indeed ovulate.

Bananas - yeah I'm the same way. I don't think I have a blocked tube issue which is what a lot of ladies seem to think it cleared for them. Now it MIGHT be that I have a growth in my uterus that can be removed - I was diagnosed with a septate uterus last year, but was told that it was a 'normal' aberration and wouldn't cause any issues - but other then that, I don't see this as anything more then one more thing to check off the list.


----------



## thethomsons

Ok how do I temp?!! Never tried that xx


----------



## thethomsons

Girls feel so gutted. Just did a pg test to see if it was negative and it's majorly positive still :-(. Really thought 11 days after d and c and fact that bleeding has stopped that for three days now that I would have a negative reading. Just seems like a massive kick in teeth seeing positive when it's all gone wrong:-(. Goodness knows where I'm at now :-( Not sure what to do regarding ttc or when to try now. Just as I felt I was getting over it. :-( Sorry for moan :/(


----------



## bananas2

I'm so sorry elaine!!! I don't know what to say as I've never been in this position! Its so horrible that u can't rush these things! Maybe just enjoy bd'ing with ur partner until ur next af arrives just to take the pressure off then once she's been u can really knuckle down with temping etc oh btw I don't so can't advise! 

Sending hugs and be strong! Things will get bk to normal but they will just take time! X


----------



## PopTart28

Im really sorry Elaine.....

I still think you should do what you had originally planned this month...
Spend time with your DH and enjoy DTD but only to get closer again after whats happend to you both....I may not have been in the exact boat as you after my second mc but my DH and I just enjoyed being with each other and if we wanted to DTD then we did - we really relaxed and enjoyed that time with each other more as there was no pressure and we almost reconnected....

I got my BFP that month.....so relax and enjoy the time with your DH, get yourselves on track again and you never know.....it can and will happen as i said before - when both you and your body are ready for it.....

Please dont worry or feel bad, try to stay positive and if your struggling or worrying please talk to your DH (and we are here if you need us of course) they can be stronger than you may be aware with this sort of thing and can help you through it all.....

AFM - ive spent the day really craving a calippo ice lolly and after spending the day helping my DH outside in the sunshine i had a nice shower and when i came out he had run up the shop and got me two ice lollies - one for now - yummy and one to freeze for later, hehehe he is the best, and dealing with all these symptoms better than i thought and Im soooo happy he is home from work on holiday spending time with me - love him millions, xxx

Right time to wake him up as he's had a nap this time 

I hope you lovely ladies are doing well and im sending lots of hugs and love if your feeling alittle low at the moment, xxxxxx


----------



## thethomsons

Thanks Pop - Think its just brought it all back to the start in my head as it's a massive reminder that a few weeks ago I was pregnant and now i'm not. :-( The only thing thats been keeping me going is the thought that we can try again and I feel like the + test has just made me realise we need to wait longer before anything is going to happen. I know that I prob wouldn't even get PG first time but it was hope and that is something to hold onto. The + test stole my hope :-(. I know it will go with time, it's just it seems it prolongs the agony. Not sure if I'm making sense. DH is fab and has said like you that we carry on regardless and wait and see what happens. DH and I are so keen to DTD as we really miss it but are waiting till its ok. Do you think 10 days after D and C will be ok considering bleeding has gone for three days now? 

Suppose i'm going to have up days and down. I know that time will pass and we will get back to the start properly but time seems soo slow. :-( 

Thanks again, so glad I have you girls, you have helped me more than you know xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladie show are u doin?? 

So sorry Elaine it shud be out ur symtom soon hunn....x

Pop tart glad ur hubbys being great...xx

Well spoke to my brother who lives in Brazil and he told me they are coming here to live for a yr in April so I'm really hoping this is my forever baby how good would it be if they were here for the birth as I missed little Valentinas birth in nov as she was born over there...x


----------



## Lou15

Bananas I like the digis too! Love the smiley faces! And as you say, when you work out roughly when you ovulate, you won't need to use so many. Having said that, this last cycle, I used the cheap stick ones and found them to be fine, the change in colour of the line was really obvious, and with them being so cheap, I could use 2 a day! I have definitely heard that you should test late afternoon-ish. 

Elaine- so sorry you had a +ve preg test today- as you say, just a kick in the teeth. But bear in mind, AF can easily be about 6 weeks or even a little longer after m/c, so you may well ovulate in a couple of weeks or so. Bear in mind also that HCG in your system can give you a false +ve on an ovulation test, so they may not be too reliable for you this month- maybe just BD every 2-3 days and leave it at that. I think BD-ing on sunday should be fine from a safety point of view.

Dodge- I'm so sorry you have to wait to BD;any sort of delay is so frustrating....but you won't miss your ovulation time will you?

PopTart, sorry and happy at the same time to hear about your good, strong symptoms! Sorry you feel crappy, glad it suggests all is well with your pregnancy! Maybe I will try swimming this weekend too- i also love being in the water.

Mannymoo, how are you getting on this cycle?

Cheryl- have you been sick again at all? Are you managing to eat ok?

AFM, the days are dragging and I feel a bit anxious...being a vet there are just so many potential risks to my baby that it is terrifying me...xrays, heavy lifting, getting kicked by horses and cows, anything to do with sheep, reproductive hormones, steroids, chemotherapy drugs, diseases that spread from animals to people... I don't think I can cope with months of this before I can go on maternity leave! (although listing them all has made me feel a bit better). My symptoms are much the same, still no actual vomiting and managing to eat some things but not others, and very tired. Oh, but my boobs definitely hurt more...Dh says you can always tell I'm pregnant by the fact that I have to hold on to them when I run downstairs!! (although obv not in public!).

I'm thinking of you all, and still dreaming of the day when we all have our babies in our arms xxx


----------



## PopTart28

Evening ladies how are you all, and what have you been up too?

Bananas - I used the cheapie O tests and was told to use mid-late afternoon urine and try to do it at the same time each day so pick a time you can stick too as it helps when you look at the colour comparison when you start getting lines - good luck honey, x

Elaine - You should be fine as you and Lou said by sunday as long as you have definately stopped bleeding if you feel like it then i say why not - enjoy it and I have to say your DH has got it spot on - do what feels right and you never know in a few weeks you may O and a few weeks later who knows, so just relax, look after yourself and have some fun with DH and keep us posted, x

Dodge - I know waiting is sooooooo hard, but try to take your mind off it and keep busy, x

mannymoo - how goes jumping on DH this cycle so far ;-) hope your ok, x

Lou - hahahahaha i have to hold my boobs when i go down the stairs too - that made me lol... Hoping your symptoms stay strong but are also managable with work. Im glad your managing to get and keep some food in you, my doc says if you get into the little and often habit with food and fluids you shouldnt actually be sick as soon or as often but it may only work for some women....
Swimming has worked wonders for my sickness, even if it is only for a few hours afterwards, but at least I can get coursework completed, relax or catch up on sleep in that time.....

AFM - my boobs are still getting bigger and im going to get measured at the weekend as my bras are getting alittle uncomfortable even on the last hoop and with the straps at there longest....DH still loves them ;-)
Ok time to get some more fruitin me as my tummy is making hungry noises....

Love and hugs to you all, xxxxx


----------



## Lou15

Haha PopTart! Glad it's not just me clutching my chest on the stairs! xx


----------



## horseypants

hi ladies. i'd like to join ya if i could. ttc and hoping the third time's the charm.

i'm about to o but for some reason not in the mood and my dear fiance' seems to have caught my bug finally, of not wanting to get it on until after the eggie has gone out of reach! wish me luck, i really thought this cycle or next could be it.


----------



## Lou15

Hi Horsey, good to see you again and you are very welcome to join us...it's proving a very lucky thread! I find if I'm not in the mood but it's time to be getting on with things, if I just pretend really hard that I am, soon I find that I am in the mood very much after all! Hope that makes sense! Good luck, really hope this is your month xxx


----------



## thethomsons

Hi horsey, this forum is a god send, everyone is soo lovely and so supportive. Feel free to vent anytime!
AFM - Well After my depressing + test yesterday Dh and I ended up "consoling" each other which ended up in a brief DTD though Dh didn't go the whole Hogg iykwim!! Anyway today have ended up spotting a bit but thinking a positive thing as obviously still needs to come away before I move on. Feeling a bit more positive today and decided just need to gt on with things and try and see what happens. Wish I had a crystal ball lol. 
Sorry if far too much info girls, just wanted to vent xxx

Hope everyone doing ok xxx


----------



## Lou15

Hi Elaine, glad you're feeling a bit better now. I would just see how things go this cycle, not really have any expectations, just see it as an absolute bonus if you do get pregnant, but plan to really properly try next cycle. 

How is everyone else doing? Ladies who are trying - can we have updates on cycle days please and when you expect to ovulate as I've lost track a little....and we need to know as soon as you're in the TWW!

Can I ask all the pregnant ladies if you are going to TTD at all while pregnant? I had read it was fine during pregnancy, unless you've miscarried before. Now, with being so unwell 1st pregnancy and so scared 2nd pregnancy, we never did TTD, so that obviously didn't contribute, but I'm just not sure what to do. DH would be fine with not doing it if that's what we need to do, but I don't want to deprive him if it's not necessary. I think we probably won't just to be safe, but just wondering what other people's thoughts are. I can't get an appt with my GP for weeks, and just had a letter through from the obstetrics dept at the hospital to say they had received a referral request from my GP and would be in touch with an appt time 2-8 weeks before the appt takes place- so obviously won't be being seen for at least 2 weeks, so going to have to ask all my questions on here for now!

And what about exercise? Most people say it doesn't contribute to miscarriage at all, but other people seem to say that vigorous exercise could. I'm thinking of sticking to just walking our dog and swimming, but not sure how far to take it....do I try as hard as I normally would? Do I go slowly? Sorry this probably sounds a stupid question, but I'd like to stay as fit as I can without taking any risks. 

Well, I've been feeling particularly sick yesterday evening and this morning, and just did another pregnancy test and got and instant, dark line, so I'm hoping things are all good just now. Don't think I'm going to be able to stop taking tests until my first scan and goodness knows when that will be based on that letter from the hospital! 

Thinking of everyone and sending lots of love xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave: don't hav time to catch up the now really busy will catch up properly tomoro... Hope you are all we'll... Hey horsey welcome here?..xxx

Got my 4wk hcg level result its 465 going back on thurs for more bloods hope its rising ...xx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi ladies. Sorry for my silence but we're on holiday in the mountains with heavy snow and No power and very little signal but back in the real world tomorrow night. X


----------



## PopTart28

Hey lovery ladies I hope you are all well and enjoying your weekends.

Just a quick one as its lovely outside, but i have a good update for you all which i will post later...:thumbup:

Hi Horsey, you are more than welcome to join us and anything you are thinking about or worrying or just fancy sharing or getting off your chest - just go for it and we will do our best to help you out ok :hugs:

Lou - I asked the same questions you have so I hope the following helps you feel alittle better....
I know how you feel - its a pain to get in with my GP too due to the high numbers of oldies living round me but once i got in to confirm i was pg again its become much easier which is nice so i hopw it works that way for you too...

In regards to DTD whilst pg - on all three occasions ive been in with a + test all docs and now my midwife (see interesting update for later) have all told me the following in regards to sex and exercise so here goes...

There is NO evidence or proof that sexx during any stage of pregnancie has anything to do with your chances of having a mc........obviously it gets harder the bigger your bump gets but there is NO link to sex during pg and mc's....so as long as you feel like it (with the sickness and dizzyness) then its fine to DTD - i have with this one and after my last + test but we didnt after the first + so there is no pattern and its presonal preference really - if you want to then its not going to make your chances of another mc any higher - it will however be alot more intense and make you and DH closer as you have made your baby and can just enjoy it - thats what we found anyway....

With exercise - right i was told the following:
If you are not used to regular exercise like joggingg then this it NOT the time to start........stick with walking, swimming, yoga, pilates, aqua classes for pg ladies etc - those low impact steady exercises, you should go at whatever pace is comfortable to you because as long as you are up and morving and getting the blodd flowing you have no need to 'push' yourself any harder than whats comfortable.....
Enjoy steady,low impact things and look after yourself as your body is already doing soooo much more than it normally is just by growing your little jelly bean inside you so you shouldt be putting it under any aditional stress with hard exercise....

You will also be able to check with your midwife as the appoinments go further through your pg and she will be able to tell you if and how you can up your exercise if you want too.

Dont worry about things too much, and if you need anything else just let me know and ill give mine a call and check for you untill you get to meet with your own midwife if you want me too ok...
I d rather have you feeling ok and not worrying about things ok. I know how it plays on your mind when you cant get in to see anybody to ask...:thumbup:

Also it took me a while to feel happy about not proving im still pg with the dipstick testing, so i wouldnt worry Lou, just try to not do them everyday and wean yourself off them to maybe every 3 days if you can it will start to make you more confident about actually being pg. Otherwise it could become alittle bit of a bad obsession and you dont need too now - YOU ARE PG and should be starting to enjoy this, try to htink positively about this time and you will find you wont need to see that line anymore.

Right as i said an interseting update from me later but want to get out in the sunshine and spend tome more time with hubby :happydance:

Sending love and hugs to you all and hope to hear good updates from you all soon, x

Pg buddies how go the symptoms etc and TTC ladies how are the cycles looking so far this month.....???

Looking forward to hearing how your all getting on, xxxxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm sorry I've been so quiet. I've been trying to get myself out and about more. lol I did a bunch of bloodwork yesterday and have been getting the results trickling in slowly. I'm still waiting for 8 more results which include several of the miscarriage testing stuff. We sent out the day before for 23andme genetics testing and I can't wait to get our kits in the mail! We know that I have homozygous C677T MTHFR mutation, but I was never tested for the other 2 variants and my husband hasn't been tested at all. This test will test for those as well as a ton of other things! The package is now just a 20-30 min drive away from me, so I'm hoping it will get processed and to my house today!

lol It probably seems silly to be so excited, but somehow I do find it kind of fascinating. I feel like when I found out about the MTHFR, I found out about a weak part of the foundation of me, but I also found out that it's something that I can fix by myself without drugs and that it will probably help with a LOT of other little things in my life. There are a bunch of genes that are also tested on this that are involved in similar ways to MTHFR, so I'm looking forward to getting a much better picture of how my body works.

Horsey - *hugs* Glad to have you on this thread too! We are becoming quite the thread buddies! :D

Lou, Cheryl and Pop - how are things going with you ladies? PMA as much as possible! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## thethomsons

Pop Tart - Looking forward to hearing your update later! Hope you enjoyed the sun, was such s nice day today!
Dodger - Glad you are getting to the bottom of things, hope you are doing ok. 
Everyone else - How are you today, think everyone is out enjoying the sun hence it being bit quieter!

AFM - Well DH and I decided to start TTC again today, well not exactly TTC but not prevent IYKWIM! I did an ovulation test today and there was only one line visible really, the other was so faint could hardly see it. I dont have any PG internet cheapies so cant monitor where im at with positive yet but going by the OV test being much weaker I can only assume this means PG test would be less too. Do you think that is right? Next week I will get delivery of some pg cheapies so that I can monitor PG so that it goes to negative. Do you think you would need to have a negative PG test before you got a positive OPK?

QUite enjoying just having bit of fun with DH and who knows what might happen. Passes the time till AF comes if nothing else!

Oh ordered a thermometer as thought might try taking temp, anyone able to explain what I do as have no idea! Thought was worth a shot!

Thanks again girls xxx


----------



## PopTart28

Evening lovely ladies, 

I hope this finds you all well. Ive had such a lovely day with DH today we got loads done and now ive totally run out of steam..

Sorry ladies but I will write and post my update in the morning for you all...

Right bed tim or I will be useless tomorrow ;-)

Nighty night, xxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Elaine - That's great that you are having fun with DH! I think that's so important. :) As for the OPK's, I don't have a clear answer, but I've heard from other ladies that it will show if you are pregnant so it's probably a good sign. :)

I'm doing pretty good at the moment. It definitely helps to have projects to work on though. lol Time seems to be going sooooooo slow the last couple of cycles.

For the best BBT results you should take your temp at the same time in the morning immediately after waking up and before getting out of bed or moving (any more then necessary). You want to make sure that you've had at least 3 hours of solid sleep. I will also say that if you can't temp at the same time of day every day it can still work, but you definitely need to make sure that you are temping after 3 solid hours of sleep. I sleep like crap often and when I started temping I was working swing shifts, so I never temp at the same time. By following the 3 hour rule, I've still been able to get clear results from temping. :)


----------



## Lou15

Morning ladies! Not looking to be such a sunny one here where I am sadly!

PopTart! You can't tell us you have an exciting update and then not tell us what it is!!! You've got us all wondering! But I fear it's probably because you were so busy kindly answering my questions to have time for your update, which I very much appreciate, and so I do apologise to the other ladies out there! Thanks so very much for your answers to my questions PopTart, sets my mind at ease re TTD and exercise, great to know you are there to help in these matters. I know it's a little obsessive, but at 5 weeks 2d today I did another clearblue digi and was sooo relieved to get the 'pregnant 3+'. I googled it and apparently this indicates hCG of over 2000, so I feel much more relaxed about things now. I promise I'll stop testing so much now! Certainly I am not going to do any more clearblue digis because the other important thing I read today is that when your hCG gets really high it can completely overwhelm the test so you could end up reading lower on it and panicking!

Dodge- I know what you mean about time dragging by....never known it go so slowly as when I've been TTC, and then again in early pregnancy, as the days drag by and all you want is for your scan day to come round! Glad you are feeling positive about your testing, and I hope you get some useful information from it for helping your next bean to stick xx

MannyMoo- glad you are away having a nice time and am amazed you managed to update us at all- very impressive!

Elaine- yes I think a weaker ovulation test result would indicate lower hCG, so all good for you there! I think hCG does have to be really, really low before you will ovulate. Enjoy having some fun in the meantime!

I am thinking of you all, wherever you may be in pregnancy/ your cycle, and wishing you all well. Lots of love xx


----------



## PopTart28

Right are you ladies ready for this - its time for a proper update on whats been going on with me....

So on friday DH and I went for our first midwife appointment!!! YAY! :thumbup:

As DH is on holidays he wasnt going to miss it, so after lots of people saying the first app is for them to justask you loads of questions and it would'nt be a long appointment, both DH and I were pleasently surprised when we left after being in there for over an hour! (plus it was like a thousand degrees in that office and i was very close to being sick :wacko:)

We are both sooooo happy to have met my senior midwife and also a second year student midwife as well, the student did all the talking during the app and the senior midwife was there to help if needed... 
They were both absolutely fantastic, not only did they get all our info for my detail forms but answered all the questions we both had as well as giving great advice to us and were very good about my concerns and being nervous etc due to my history with being pg twice before...

We got loads of information and it was all relevant and interesting which was brilliant. Due to it being a friday they only checked my blood pressure, height and weight - nice to see they were all fine  :thumbup:
So we have to go back on wednesday to have blood taken and give in a urine sample - DH is coming with me as ive been very sicky lately and dizzy on and off through the day and I dont want to faint while im there....

Anyway thats not the best bit - they asked how i was feeling about things a few times and I struggled to get across with words what was going on in my head in regards to how im feeling about this pg after 2 mc's which was starting to really frustrate me, on my final attempt at explaining things I managed to portray just how nervous and anxious I have been but am really trying to relax more...whilst i was explaining this to my student midwife the senior midwife had taken my blood pressure and then said so how do you feel about having to wait till 11-12 weeks for a scan.....:nope:
to this she didnt need any words as she had seen the look on my face change and my body language change....I did say even if it didnt show me much it would make me feel a whole lot better to know and prove to myself that things are at least progressing the way they should be(instead of just checking i still get a line on a test or still have sypmtoms) I would like to enjoy being pg and not be constantly monitoring things to prove i still am....to which she said she completely understood and picked up the phone while Clare(student MW) continued to put my mind alittle more at rest...

I then overheard the nicest words being said into the phone after hearing her give over all my basic details and my mc history and how many weeks I was then after alittle pause i heard this.....'ok so thats booked for tuesday at 10:30'....OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG !!!!!!!!

So she put the phone down turned and smiled at the relieved look on my face and confirmed I have a scan booked for this tuesday at 10:30 at the hospital of my choice(that id choosen earlier) so all that about 'oh you have to book in advance or go private' i had been told before - what a load of rubbish you just need an understanding and exeptional midwife on your side....I was amazed that she had even tryed to book it, let alone got us an appointment and for only 4days later...BLOODY BRILLIANT STUFF!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Also Clare started to inform us about what she needed to get done in her second year at uni and how her helping could benefit us....at this point I said i knew what she was going to ask us (you wont know this but im currently doing my access course to go to uni next year to become a midwife myself, so know all about what each year of the uni course involves) and just said i would love to help her complete her 2nd year and become one of her case studies - which means she will be there for me every step of the way and as DH is away alot she has given me her personal mobile number to call if i need her and she even said she would help me with my coursework if i needed it - HOW SWEET IS SHE - and the senior MW is also awesome and i feel very lucky to have two amazingly understanding MW's looking after us....Clare will even be at the hospital for the scan to answer any questions properly as the person doing the scan may not have enough time to make sure we are ok and answer any questions we may have..:thumbup:

So DH and i are very excited for tuesday and he is also starting to relax about things too now which is nice...he is still loving my huge boobs and how ive started to get the smallest hint of a bump but to everyone else it looks like ive eaten too much and have abloat on :dohh: but we have our little secret noone else knows about (well apart from you lovely ladies and our doc and my midwifes) its been a brilliant week and we have also booked a relaxing, romantic week away in wales (we do it every year and take the woofs) which we are really looking forward too.

Plus we have finally made the discision to put our house up for sale as soon as the front garden is complete and move closer to family, friends and DH's work well his UK base when he's not abroard that is. Which will be just amazing so im not stuck a 3hour drive away from family and friends alone with a big bump then a baby while DH is away :flower:

So lots and lots happening al for the best and it takes my mind off all the worrying about this pg and i can start to enjoy things - well as long as the scan confirms things are going well that is - so we shall wait and see, thankfully I dont have to wait long to check up on my little jelly bean as i think that would be a real killer and i would drive both you all and my DH mad counting down the days so as you can tell Im really happy i now only have to wait less than 2 days...YAY, x

Oh and i got bonus points as i changed my exercise from jogging and 2x walking the woofs a day to now swimming and walking the woofs twice a day - they were very pleased I had already made that change as its the best change i could have made and is much better for me and mini me, so you bump buddies - go steady and look after yourselves and your MW will love you for it when you get to meet her...

Right enough waffle from an over excited me, and I hope you are all doing well and making the most of your weekends weather you are spending time with DH's or jumping on them ;-) im sending you all lots of positive thoughts, love and hugs and will catch up soon, xxxxxxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Wow!! That's awesome! I can't wait to hear how your scan goes on Tuesday! *hugs* I'm so glad you had such an awesome experience!


----------



## Lou15

All sounds brilliant PopTart, I'm looking forward to hearing how your scan goes too. So glad you're getting looked after xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Lou - I forgot to add that I'm thrilled that you got the 3+ on the digi!! YAY!

Oh and today's the day my little Angie should have been born....


----------



## Lou15

So sorry Dodge, a very sad day for you today. But I did, surprisingly, find things easier once my first due date had passed- seemed to take some of the pressure off a little (after the awful days itself of course). I hope you feel better about it all soon too. Sending lots of hugs xx


----------



## thethomsons

Dodge - so sorry thinking about you :-(. I would have been 12 weeks today so understand your feelings. 

Poptart - I'm over moon for you and can't wait to hear about scan!!

Lou- thanks you are right, enjoying time with DH def good for us!

Girls - does anyone know if you can ov if still getting positive pg test? Have read conflicting advice xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies! I'm back! Had a lovely time in the mountains - apparently it was the worst snow we've had in SA ever (even though it was only 40cm!). Was amazing to be in the snow with no power and just log fires burning. Spent the last 20 mins catching up on all the news. A lot has been going on. Hope I don't forget any NB things in my responses below...

PopTart - so pleased you get a scan tomorrow. Hopefully that can help you relax a little and start to really enjoy things. Where I live we're both lucky and unlucky. Unlucky in that there really isn't much in the way of public healthcare so there is no choice but to go private. And lucky in that the private healthcare as so fantastic. You can go for a scan every week if you want so long as you pay. With both my pregnancies, I've managed to get regular scans (not that it helped me but hoping you're going to have much more luck than me).

Dodge - how is the SMEP going? What day are you on now? I might get people and questions confused so forgive me if it wasn't you that asked about OPKs but I LOOOVE the digi smily face ones and they have always worked for me. I tried the other kind but found it very frustrating trying to work out what was going on. I seem to get a second line of varying intensity throughout my cycle. Hoping that we're quite close in terms of testing times. Its great to have a TTC buddy. I'm so sorry about your due date coming sand going. I'm so dreading that day and its fas approaching for me - 27th August - going to be a very sad day. But like Lou says, hopefully things improve once its gone past.

Lou - glad things are going well with you. Where are you based? Can you get someone to assist you with dangerous things like the horses and stuff? RE DTD while pregnant, I think it is fine so long as you don't have any spotting or bleeding. Just go easy and I'm sure all will be fine.

Hoseypants - welcome to the gang. Can't recall where you are in your cycle? Fingers crossed that us remaining TTC-ers go join the other preggy ladies this cycle!

Cheryl - nice healthy numbers! Looking forward to hearing that they more than doubled for your next test. So exciting that your brother is moving back and new little baby will have an uncle close by!

Elaine - sorry about the lurking BFP. After my last mc, I only got a BFN 2 weeks later and I've never been so happy to see just one line. I completely agree with the other ladies - just take this time to enjoy being with your partner and before you know it, you'll be back to TTC for real. I recall time standing still in those first couple of weeks post-mc. But hopefully your NTNP will be super-successful and the wait won't be so long. Just think, although your were pregnant a couple of weeks ago, your could also be pregnant in a couple of weeks time! That is exciting. RE ovulating while still getting a BFP, I think it is very unlikely that you will. Keep doing preg tests every few days and as soon as its negative, start OPKs. I can also strongly recommend temping however, after a mc your temps will be all over the place anyway. Stay strong!

And FMS - I am officially (and surprisingly) in the 2WW and currently feeling very good about it. Since my last mc, I've Ov'ed on CD17. Luckily I was following SMEP otherwise I may not have done an opk on Saturday and saw that it was positive on CD13. DH and I have been doing everything correctly so really feeling positive about the outcome of this cycle. AF was due on the 27th but might now come sooner seeing as Ov came sooner. Now if I can just hold out on testing until at least 10dpo! Thats the hard part.

Glad to be back in contacts and keeping up with everyone's news. Pop - send us a pic of your scan tomorrow! It only looks like a little blobby at this stage but its lovely anyway!

Hugs to you all. xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies how are u?? I got my lovely 3+ on a digi yesterday morning so I'm happy with tht I'm going for more bloods on thurs then next wed for my scan I'm concerned as I don't hav cramps like last time do any u pg ladies not hav cramping?? I've had a little bit of aches and a sore lower back and I'm bloated just worried about the lack of cramming...cx

Pop tart yeh for scan tomoro Hun please post to let us kno how u get on... How far on are u Hun??xx

Lou yeh for 3+ Hun it is a little reassuring tho it's hard to stop peeing on sticks lol...cx

Elaine hope ur doin well Hun... Are u still doin ur OPKs??xx

Manny and dodge hope u ladies are well??xx


----------



## thethomsons

Cheryl - good to hear from you! Your digi test sounds very positive! Try not to worry about cramping ( every pregnancy is totally unique) I am sure everything is progressing well!
Afm - Did a pg test today and it was much fainter than the other day so feel better as heading in the right direction. Opk test is majorly negative and I can hardly see second line at mo. Thinking it won't show positive till pg test totally negative. Do you think that's right? Dh and I have started ttc and will just wait and see what happens. Felt last time we went mad at Ov time and rest didn't bother and it seemed bit mechanical so trying to be less like that. Today I got thermometer so thought might try temping and also have plenty opk tests and pg tests so can monitor where I'm at carefully. Gives me a sense of control if that makes sense! 

Hope everyone doing ok, will log on again later xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah once ur hpt is neg ur OPK will start to get colour Hun. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Manny yeah for the 2ww Hun when u testing??xx


----------



## bananas2

Hello ladies!!!

Really happy to hear all the buns are cooking nicely in the ovens!!!

Pop tart-really looking forward to seeing pics from ur scan!!

Lou I also work in the medical world last 2 pg I didn't say anything but next time I get my bfp I will make all aware, as I found last times I was always trying to get out of stuff and ran out of excuses!!

Hope things go well for u this week dodge! Thinking of u! X

Mannymoo so glad u caught the egg this month!! I'm cd 10 and nothing as yest but that's understandable!!


----------



## CherylC3

When do u normally o bananas? Xx


----------



## bananas2

Who knows lol this is my 1st month using opk! I just seemed to fall pg but I wanna get to know my body a bit better!


----------



## Lou15

Cheryl I haven't had any cramping at all with this pregnancy, just the odd twinge, nothing more....never had any cramping ever until starting to miscarry, so I really wouldn't be concerned about lack of cramping. I've just had nausea but no vomiting, tiredness and very tender boobs. 

Manny, glad to have you back with us and also glad you had a lovely time! When will you be 10DPO? I got my BFP at 10DPO this time so fingers crossed for you!! You've done all you can now so just sit back, relax and wait it out. Yes I have told our main large animal vet that I am pregnant and have asked if I can call him if I'm ever uncomfortable dealing with any large animal calls, and he said to call him anytime, so that's put my mind at ease a little. And Bananas, yes I will be telling whoever I need to tell otherwise in order to try to avoid anything remotely harmful! Just a little worried for when I am alone on call, but if I have to call someone I will, I'm not taking any chances. Excited for your OPKs Bananas, let us know when you're officially in the TTW!

AFM, I just had a phone call this afternoon to ask if I wanted to come to see the consultant TOMORROW AFTERNOON since my GP had told them I was feeling a bit anxious about the pregnancy after my losses! I am so excited, never thought a Drs appt would make me this happy! So hopefully scan sometime soon ladies, I will let you know. Here's hoping PopTart and I both have good news to report tomorrow evening.

Love and baby dust to all xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Bananas!!! I left you off my update list!! And you're my smep TTC buddy. Can't believe I did that... I think i got all confuse by so many updates. Are you sticking to the plan? I actually really liked it because I didn't fret the whole time about when we should BD, are we BDing enough etc. So let's hope it works for us. Hope you Ov soon so we can test at same time.

I know 1dpo is waaaaay to early to symptom spot but my boobs have ached since Ov. Normally I only get sore boobs a few days before AF. Eeeek this is going to be a long 2ww!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw manny I hope it's ur month I want a full house in here..x

Bananas hope u o soon..x

Aw Lou tht is so good Hun... Let us kno how u get on. :)
I'm not going to worry now. X


----------



## horseypants

i'm still waiting to o :)

thanks, mannymoo! and hi to all the ladies. sorry so short. love you all. thethomsons hugs!

lou :dance:


----------



## thethomsons

Def is a lucky place, hoping luck rubs off on all of us soon! Oh my goodness can't wait to see scan pics!!


----------



## mannymoo

Lou thats excellent that you will also get an early scan. Good luck to both you and Pop for today. Eagerly awaiting updates! x


----------



## Babygabelt

Hello everyone, and Mannymoo is this the thread you were talking about? :)
Bunch of eager and hopeful women as far as I can read :D, I need that good energy to rub off on me, lol.


----------



## mannymoo

Welcome Babygabelt. Lots of positive vibes here and also lots of luck it would seem! Where are you in your cycle? It is amazing &#8211; I&#8217;ve so often felt that I&#8217;m the only person in the world to have 2 mcs only to find there are so many lovely ladies going through the same thing as me.

Just to bring you up to speed, we currently (already!) have 3 ladies pregnant (Lou, Cheryl, PopTart) and 6 ladies still TTC at various stages of our cycles (Me, Bananas, Dodge, Hosey, Elaine (theThompsons) and you). But I have a feeling that the pregnant group is going to be getting bigger soon &#8211; hopefully by 6!


----------



## CherylC3

Welcome babygbelt... This is a great thread Hun... Xxxxx


----------



## PopTart28

Morning ladies, 

Bananas - it was my first month using Opks too so have fingers crossed for this month for you, :thumbup:

Lou, well done on sorting the scary stuff out at work, major weight off your mind and im sooooooo pleased about the docs finally pulling their fingers out and seeing you soo soon, looking forward to hearing how you get on and hope your getting on with your symptoms, good luck at the GP's :happydance:

Manny, im really pleased you are feeling positive this month and i will be counting down the days with you till you test :flower:

Horseypants, it wont be long you will O soon and then can get cracking with BDing then we will wait with you for your TWW...let us know how your cycle is going wont you :flower:

Cheryl, I hope you are doing well, how go the symptoms and when do you get to go see your GP and sort out an app with a midwife? keep us updated :thumbup:

Welcome Babygabelt, Im sorry for your losses and hope you will stick with us all for your journey as you may have read this is turning into one very positive, uplifting and lucky thread indeed, we are going for a full house as Cheryl put it....so i wish you luck and am sending you love and hugs right now, im sorry its a short welcome for you from me but im alittle preoccupied today and will make the time for you another time I promise, i hope you can understand where im coming from and i hope you feel at home with all us crazy ladies here :hugs::happydance:

Right im sorry if ive missed anyone but love to you all and hope you have a good day.

AFM - IM SOOOOO BLOODY EXCITED :happydance: but nervous :shrug: at the same time about today...... I couldnt get back to sleep this morning after waking early from the MOST vivid dream i have had since the start of this pg - I dreampt i had a beautiful little girl!!! and the real bit was that ive just had lots of friends all have little boys over the past 4months, such crazy dreams and after that I couldnt get back to sleep....:dohh:
so now im playing the game of MUST HAVE A FULL BLADDER for my apointment.....its going to be hard especially with how frequent ive been having to go lately but i will manage it no matter how uncomfy i may be....
DH is quietly excited too but i think hes also abit nervous for me too which is really sweet....
So all i have to do is walk my woofs and then avoid going to the loo untill after my appointment which wont be fun but sooooo worth it, im just soo nervous about it its making me feel even more sicky than normal......oh well ill update once whatever happens has sunk in alittle ok ladies...

As for whats its like day to day for me at the moment - im being sick at least twice a day if not more some days, my boobs are soo heavy and sensitive now i have to wear a support bra at night and as i only have one non underwire bra at the moment ive got to go shopping this afternoon for some more, plus since about friday i just cant stand having anything touching, pressing on or restricting my tummy so i have to undo trousers when sitting or in the car and have a pair of PJ trousers that i can wear low on my hips for when im at home but i just cant stand it and it can make me feel more sicky than before so im already thinking about stretchy topped trousers to make it easier each day...

Right must take the woofs out then get ready to go.....:hugs:

Wish me luck ladies....very nervous here....
Hope you all have a good day, xxxxxxx


----------



## mannymoo

Good luck! Good luck! Good luck!
x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw pop tart good luck Hun. Xx


----------



## Babygabelt

mannymoo said:


> Welcome Babygabelt. Lots of positive vibes here and also lots of luck it would seem! Where are you in your cycle? It is amazing  Ive so often felt that Im the only person in the world to have 2 mcs only to find there are so many lovely ladies going through the same thing as me.
> 
> Just to bring you up to speed, we currently (already!) have 3 ladies pregnant (Lou, Cheryl, PopTart) and 6 ladies still TTC at various stages of our cycles (Me, Bananas, Dodge, Hosey, Elaine (theThompsons) and you). But I have a feeling that the pregnant group is going to be getting bigger soon  hopefully by 6!

Thank you Mannymoo :D And congrats to Lou, Cheryl, & Pop Tart!!! That really is good to hear, maybe this will be a lucky thread for all of us ;) 
I'm really new to the ovulating chart system, I don't necissarily count days from AF or anything like that. I'd like for nature to take it's course. DH and I are really NTNP, but I'm more leaning towards trying!! haha. 
Just got done with AF a few days ago so that is where I am at lol


----------



## Babygabelt

Oh, and thank you for the welcomes ladies!!! lol 
I would love to hear how everyone is doing btw!!


----------



## bananas2

.


----------



## bananas2

Hello everyone and welcome!!!

Welcome to the gang babygabelt!! So sorry to hear of ur losses! How long have u guys been trying for?

No worries mannymoo!! We have been sticking to the plan although we were naughty and broke it the 1st day and dtd twice oops! But figured it was only cd8 so no harm done! Cm is clear and increasing so hopefully o will happend end of this week/beg of next!!

So can't wait to hear how all these scans go today!!!

Keep me updated ladies! I find this time waiting for o to happen so boring I love the tww waiting symptom spotting lol I drive my self crazy really!! Anyway I need updates to keep me amused!!!


----------



## thethomsons

Welcome babygelt, this is a fab place and everyone is lovely and so supportive. Having two m/c I felt like the only person on the planet to go through this and coming here has made me realise I'm not alone! Now two weeks and one day after d and c I'm patiently waiting on pg test to turn negative so DH and I can ttc again hoping we are joining those who are third time lucky! Where are you at babygelt? Xx


----------



## horseypants

poptart, :dance: real quick ladies, i think i o-ed yesterday and now am in the third 2ww since mc2. xo


----------



## thethomsons

Girls my pg test is getting fainter all the time and just wondering if anyone knows how long after negative that ov may happen? I have major negative opk at mo. I'm so impatient lol.
Well I'm back at work tomorrow after 6 weeks holiday :-( Thinking prob do me good as something to keep my mind busy. 
Any scan updates yet???!!


----------



## mannymoo

Elaine I think you could Ov quite soon after the test goes neg so keep a close eye! Work definitely takes my mind of TTC and makes the time pass much faster so hopefully it will do the same for you!

HoseyPants - we're only a day apart and also a 3rd TWW since last mc. 3rd TWW for 3rd Preg - surely it can only be good news? Fingers crossed.

xx


----------



## thethomsons

Pop - How did it go?? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

I'm waiting for pop tarts update.. Hope u are all well ladies??xx


----------



## thethomsons

Me too!


----------



## Lou15

PopTart is everything ok with you? We are all thinking of you.

Babygabelt, welcome to this lovely thread and wishing you lots of good luck!

Just a quick update from me- I saw the consultant today and also had a scan which was a nice surprise! Only 5w4d so just thickened uterine lining and a wee blob in there, but all good at the moment! They are going to see me and scan me every week in 1st tri, as apparently the only thing proven to help prevent further m/cs is lots of care, check ups and scans! Well, that's fine by me! Hopefully will see a heartbeat next week! That's all they did today though so nothing further to report for now.

Hope everyone else is all ok, will be eagerly waiting out the TWW with the ladies who are now in it! Hoping you can join them soon Elaine!


----------



## thethomsons

Lou that's great I'm so pleased for you! Such great stuff!! Glad to know they are going to take good care of you also! You must feel so excited! 
Wish time would pass bit quicker so my ov starts etc. Being back at work tomorrow will help distract me! 
Cheryl - hope u are doing ok. When is your scan??
Hoping Pop got on ok too. 
Everyone else - hope you are ok today xxx


----------



## Lou15

Thanks Elaine! The consultant seemed so confident that everything would be ok that it's really rubbed off on me! He said it's far more likely to be all ok on the 3rd try than not. Hope you ovulate soon! xx


----------



## mannymoo

Lou that's amazing news. How lucky that they will scan you every week!
Poptart hope yours was also great news!

Night all x


----------



## PopTart28

Morning ladies im fine thanks...

Everything sounds good with you all and Im glad your all feeling and staying positive so far this month, thats good news :hugs:

Lou, im very happy for you and that you are getting lots of appointments, If it helps give you peice of mind then its worth it and a surprise scan too - thats always nice.

Ladies I will get round to chatching up later if thats ok, as you can imagine things have become pretty real and exciting for me and DH and its hard to concentrate on much else - i feel like ive slept with a hanger in my mouth this morning, I cant stop smiling.....:happydance:

So yesturday DH and I went for our early scan appointment and this is how we got on.....

We had to wait to be seen by the doc and nurse to run through Qs before going in for our scan which would of been fine however having a full bladder was making it hard to concentrate on anything properly. DH was great the whole time we were there and it really helped me not panic about what the scan might show having him with me.
Once we were in and half way through the Q's I asked if they would see me more due to my history and the consultant was great - he said I could have a scan if i was concerned about something and just needed to arrange it through my midwife which was a surprise but nice.
He said lots of women ask if anything can help to avoid another loss so i asked what he told them and he asked if i wanted the soft answer or as he put it the 'real' answer, in other words did i want the answer i wanted to hear or the truth... me being me opted for the truth as i dont want to be screwed about or have te wool pulled over my eyes this time...and was told that as long as i look after myself eg: eat well, get some mild exersice, monitor any changes and keep in regular contact with my midwife and GP, avoid heavy lifting, going up ladders etc lots of common sense points really that there should be no reason why, now ive got to this stage that i would suffer another MC unless my body detects something not working/developing right.:cry:
He also said like ive been told before (ive been told this more times than i thought possible for one person) that if its going to happen then unfortunately there is nothing you or anyone else can do about it....so i took this as i did the last times with an empty feeling of ill deal with it if it happens, pushed it as far to the back of my mind that was possible (which wasn't that far) and answered all the other questions before going back with DH to sit and wait to go in for my scan.....
As you can imagine i wasnt feeling that positive at this point after all that.:shrug:

Well after a very nervous morning and trying not to drink too much water as i needed to have a full bladder, as you can imagine by the time me and DH had got in and been talked through all the questions etc then having to wait to go in again I was about ready to explode...I was sooo uncomfortable and my poor DH was struggling to keep my mind off it and not make me laugh.....OMG i nearly started crying before deciding I had to go to the nearest loo and WARNING TMI ;-) in brilliant practice of using my pelvic floor muscles managed to as DH put it 'release some pressure' on my poor bladder so i was alittle more comfortable.....Then finally my name was called and we followed the nurse through to the scan room.....

Once settled in the scan room with DH looking alittle nervous now at all the machinery all I can say is the lights were turned down, the gel was really cold and the pressure of the scanner on my tummy made me want to cry out as i was told 'wow nice full bladder' briliant......i asked why he'd said it and was told not everyone does it as they dont believe it makes a difference and all I can say is WOW - from what i was expecting and what he could show us very clearly because of my full bladder even tho it was rather uncomfortable was soooo worth the pain of him pressing on my tummy and me trying not to wet myself while starring at the beautiful image on the screen and the feeling of my DH squeezing my hand - it was the best day we've ever had together so far......:hugs:

So what did we get to see? Everything, Im doing fine and we are over the moon and soo excited to let you all know its definately third time lucky for me this time round as we have a very stuck little jelly bean in there... YAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance:

I loved being able to see my little funny shaped bean attatched to the egg sac and after making a little squeecky noise of excitment my DH also squeezed my hand as he saw it too - OUR BABYS HEART BEATING!! :wohoo:OMG soo amazing to see its tiny heart going even all the way inside me......the wonderful guy doing our scan noticed we'd seen it and said i told you a full bladder helps and that after reading your past notes and seeing your face just now, I think you both deserve a real treat....

I couldnt believe it as the next minute the most wonderful sound filled the room and I couldnt help having a little cry as he had turned up the volume and we could hear our babys heart beating - strong, healthy and as DH put it 'going like a train'......I was totally overwhelmed and in awe and couldnt take my eyes off the screen...It was amazing and we cant wait till the next one....

After coming out of the scanning room i went straight to the loo as my bladder couldnt take any more and OMG it felt soo good after holding for that long and Im glad that as the scans go by I wont have to have as much water inside me for those which will be nice.....

So DH and me tried to keep straight faces as we then waited to go see the nurse and get the result sheet from the scan for my files which was quick and wonderfully positive and as we left the hospital and drove home the relief flooded through me after what we had been through and what we had just seen I couldnt believe we had finally got to see our baby...and everything was absolutely fine......:thumbup:

I did also get alittle piccy and yes its just like a little squishy jelly bean and the pic doesnt show half as much or as much detail as what we saw but I dont care, I will never forget what we saw and i love that my DH was not working away and was there with me for it.....we then had the best afternoon together and I had a few moments to myself and cryed in relief and disbelief that we have got our sticky bean this time round.....:yipee:

I hope you all get yours soon and cant wait to compair scan pictures with you all, xxxxx

Ok so almost time to pop to see the GP and nurse and get my bloods done so need to go have something else to eat and prepare myself for that, then another wonderful day with my DH getting things ready for our weekend away together, x

I hope you are all well and getting on ok and i will log on and catch up wth you all later and will upload my little piccy for you too, xxxxx


----------



## mannymoo

Awesome. Poptart. So glad everything went well for you and I look forward to more updates. x


----------



## bananas2

Excellent poptart so happy for u!!!!


----------



## thethomsons

Pop tart I actually felt a bit emotional reading your post. Can't explain how happy I am for you!! Will reply more in detail later but and in massive hugs xxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Oh Poptart!! YAY!! I'm so beyond the moon thrilled for you!! Did you get pics?!


----------



## Lou15

Congratulations PopTart, so pleased for you! Brilliant news xx

How is your sickness going? What are you managing to eat? I am only 5w5d and although not actually been sick yet, I have terrible nausea all the time and am mostly now just managing weetabix, baked potatoes and other odd bits and pieces. I am very worried as still a long way to go before peak nausea time! Any suggestions of foods you are managing?


----------



## mannymoo

Lou - do you get Salti cracks there? I had very bad nausea with second pregnancy and they were amazing! Also, do you get rooibos (red bush) tea there? It helped me too with nausea and its really good for you too.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw amazing pop tart how far on are u again Hun?.xx


----------



## horseypants

yay poptart! thanks for the nice long description. best read of the morning xo


----------



## Lou15

Thanks so much Manny, I'm willing to try anything! Definitely can get Red Bush tea here, so I will try it. No Salti Cracks but could prob get something similar...and there's a shop in town with a good selection of South African foods so I will have a look there xxx


----------



## Lou15

Babygabelt, just wondering how you are doing today? I just saw what you wrote about your niece and nephew, and it made me so sad for you. I'm so sorry for your losses. We also have some lovely nieces and a nephew who are sad that their baby cousin died in my tummy. Fortunately they didn't know about the second pregnancy.
I am very impressed that you are being quite relaxed about trying again- since m/c the first time I feel like I have done nothing but pee on sticks!
Your next pregnancy will be a worrying time, but I'm sure that you will learn to start enjoying it, especially with the help of us 3rd time lucky ladies and hopefully a bit of extra care from your Dr. Good luck and best wishes xxx


----------



## thethomsons

Hi Girls, First of all can I say I am soo happy for Lou and Pop Tart for having lovely scans and good news this week, it really give me hope for the hopefully near future. 

Cheryl, BabyG, Dodger, horseypants, mannymoo and bananas - Hope you guys are all doing ok. 

AFM I'm feeling a bit flat today. :-( Knew that I would get days like these but still rubbish. Was back at work today which actually was a welcome distraction but the first person I saw when I arrived was a lady I know who has come back to work at our school and she asked me how old Flynn is. When I told her he is now 4 and doing great, she said "Oh you should be having another by now!". I felt like I wanted the world to swallow me up whilst shouting at the top of my voice WELL ITS NOT LIKE WE ARE NOT TRYING :-(( Anyway as you do I laughed it off and changed the subject. 

So later I hear DH on phone to his mum and not sure if I have mentioned it but my SIL is pregnant and is three weeks in front of what I should be, (which is horrible but not a thing I can do). So they are talking about my MIL getting a new car and without thinking DH said yeah well you will have Flynn, Olivia (my niece) and a new baby to fit in it so make sure it is a good size. It again hit me like a slap in the face that there will be a new baby in her car but it's not coming from us. :-( There should be two babies to think about, but ours didn't make it. :-( Sorry girls I just feel so flat today, wish I could shake myself out of it. 
I also did a PG test and an OV test and though the PG test is extremely faint, it is definitely still there. The OV test has a major negative and doesn't look like it's going to turn positive any time soon. DH and I have DTD quite a bit over last week or so but I know it's not going to make me PG, more for fun. 
My friend at work told my boss today about my 2nd MC as I am not comfortable speaking to my boss as she is quite intimidating and I just get upset. Seemingly she was very supportive and glad I had asked my friend to let her know. She wont mention anything to me though as I have requested that we don't discuss it at work as I need to be ok for my class and no one at school knows anyway apart from my two closest colleagues/friends. 
Anyway sorry for being so depressing but thought if I wrote (typed) it down then it might help. 
Just wish I could be PG and passed 12 weeks and able to look forward to a very much wanted baby but time just seems to stop. 
I have the blood tests on 20th September but was hoping may have OV by then and be a step further forward but the way things are going I feel like going to be long wait. Not knowing is a total killer. 

Thanks for letting me vent. Sometimes this 2 m/c scenario is bloody hard. :-( xx


----------



## mannymoo

Oh Elaine I'm so sorry you've had one of "those" days but I did smile a little because if you search my recent posts you will see that I had the exact same vent this morning of a different thread!! My sil is due in 3 weeks - one week after my first was due and I find it really hard. This morning she sent a whole lot of photos and it just knocked the wind out of me. I just kept thinking that should be me!!! 
We're allowed to have bad days and we all will get down about our lost babies from time to time. But tomorrow is a whole new day and your opk will turn positive one day soon.
Lots of great big hugs to you. Hope tomorrow is a happier day.
Night all xxx


----------



## bananas2

Sorry u had a rubbish day yesterday elaine! They are horrible with me its a friend we both had a mc together my 1st in april and now she pg again and everything is going well..I'm pleased for her but just winds me up...why can't that be me!!!

FYI ladies nothing much going on we me apart from peeing on a stick everyday but still no smiley face! Will let u know when I'm in the tww!

Take care everyone!!!


----------



## thethomsons

Still no positive opk for me either bananas, maybe we will face it together then 2ww, fingers crossed!
Feel little more human today xx


----------



## bananas2

Glad ur feeling better today!!!

Me and DH are just gonna keep going every other day and least I've got a 21 day progesterone test this month so that will confirm if I ovulated at all!


----------



## mannymoo

Oh ladies - really hope you Ov soon!

I find that I am fine with friends / family that are pregnant after struggling or having mcs. One of my very dear friends is 4 months preg after a mc last April and TTC for 14 months after that and I am over the moon for her. She can call me every day and tell me about it and I'm fine. Its the people who have no idea how difficult it can be and then constantly rub it in your face that annoy me!

Elaine - glad your feeling better today.

Preg ladies - hope your all feeling great and baking your little buns well? Cheryl do you know when you will get your first scan?

Dodge - how are you doing? You must also be coming close to Ov time?

FMS nothing much. Sore boobs were only there for a day so I thin it was just prog. Not feeling anything really. 4DPO today so still a while to go. Really really want it to be this cycle. I got really down about it yesterday. Preg ladies - when did you first start getting symptoms of pregnancy? and what were they?

xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hey hunnies can i Join you... i sadly fit into hoping to be 3rd time lucky :/

ive had 2 miscarriages back to back... im still on the same cycle of my last miscarriage and really hoping and praying that i do become third time lucky. OH is swaying more to not having anymore children... but im not sure if hes just hurt from the losses etc? 

my chart is abit screwy at the minute, but i could be anywhere around 8-13DPO :/... ive got lots of pregnancy symptoms, really high temp, really high cervix, vivid dreams, crampy feeling going on, nausea, feeling like ive got a cold, thirsty, and weeing more etc... but yet tests say BFN :(

Fingers crossed for all of our BFPs :) x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies hoping the 2ww is going ok. My scan is on wed at 9am I'm shitting myself plus just had my second lot of bloods done hoping to get the results tomoro afternoon. Xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Goodluck cheryl :)

Ive been testing like a Nutter! :haha: but i think im only 8dpo roughly
 



Attached Files:







P1090423-1.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 6









16th2mu.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies hope you are all okay and enjoying your pregnancies.:flower:

Please may I join your thread Mannymoo directed me here.:winkwink:

I have two children from a previous marriage and have been trying for a third with my new hubby for 2 years - unfortunately we have had two m/c and I am now on the 3rd cycle after my DNC.:cry:

I have no idea where I am at as I have been away on holiday and decided not to temp, OPK etc I know I am on CD21 (usually have a 24 day cycle) but was is usual after a loss? so at the moment I am not sure if I even O.

Last month cycle was 19days and I didn't even get to POAS :cry: - so hopefully at least I will, but to be honest just knowing my body is getting back to normal is enough for now.

Good luck ladies and I'm sure I will get to know you all a bit better as we carry on our journey.

:hugs:

X


----------



## horseypants

good morning everyone.  thethomsons, i think you are being very strong considering all the rubbish. 

i'm 3dpo :)


----------



## CherylC3

Welcome newbies. Babee I see a line Hun..x


----------



## bananas2

Welcome everyone! :D


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I re tested at dinnertime and i deffo see something!!!...

Ive ran out of these ics :dohh: but ive bought some more yesterday, so im hoping there arrive soon :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







P1090476.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mannymoo

Welcome new ladies! I'm getting more and more amazed at how many of us their are. Glad that we're sticking together through this.

Babee I see a line too! Hooray!!!

Hosey we are only one day apart. When you testing? I'll try wait until then too.

Cheryl - let us know what your bloods come back as but I have a feeling they will be nice and healthy.

Garfie - sometimes its better not to know where you are in your cycle instead of worrying all the time...

Lou and Pop - hope your both good.

Sending lots of positive ovulation vibes to the ladies-in-waiting.


----------



## horseypants

mannymoo said:


> Hosey we are only one day apart. When you testing? I'll try wait until then too.

mannymoo, im a poas monster, do not be like me! i should wait till next friday but i know i wont! i will probably break down and poas at 7dpo. that'd be monday. :p


----------



## Babee_Bugs

horseypants said:


> mannymoo said:
> 
> 
> Hosey we are only one day apart. When you testing? I'll try wait until then too.
> 
> mannymoo, im a poas monster, do not be like me! i should wait till next friday but i know i wont! i will probably break down and poas at 7dpo. that'd be monday. :pClick to expand...

lol horsey im the exact same!!!


----------



## horseypants

babeebugs, that's a nice bfp. congrats! how many days past o are you?


----------



## PopTart28

OMG welcome lovely new ladies, I hope you find lots of help, support and positive thinking in this thread that rubs off on you all.....I had no idea when i started this thread it would be anything like this and im soo happy to have you ladies along for the ride with us and sharing your journeys....

I am also sorry you are in this thread - noone should have to go through one loss let alone any more but I welcome you with open arms and wish you all the luck you get your third time lucky sticky beans too....

Right for Lou your Q on page 26 - I am only managing to eat and keep donw the basics at the moment unfortunately.... finding it difficult and feeling very tired because of it, but coping.
Im eating sooooo much fruit its untrue and like you loving the weetabix at the -moment too its funny you like it too... so im managing to keep down plain foods, not too rich in sauce or lots of ingredients - so not alot i can have which makes a list very short but it changes every few days as to what i can have and really cant....
write down a list with two coloms - on smiley face one unhappy face and put the foods you can and cant deal with on it and change it when your body changes its mind - my midwife said i should try it and its been brilliant as if i fancy something or crave something you dont tend to remember all the foods you cant handle and its a good reminder - plus it stops you having something and then having to run to the bathroom or feeling bad. 
Im still being sick on a semi regular basis, which is not great but im coping. Im also fiding myself crying at really random things which is making my DH laugh alot, its all very new and strange but im loving everybit of it so far - bring on the next changes....
Im still having trouble getting my boobs into any bras i own and have to sleep in a support sleep bra otherwise they hurt and wake me up, also peeing for england and drinking sooo much water, and also cant stand anything pressing on my tummy so have to undo trousers when im sitting down ;-)
On the plus side my boobs are big perky, my nails and hair are strong and growing really quickly and my woofs have taken to enjoying laying with there heads right next to my tummy - we think they can now hear babys heart beat and its calming for them to hear...they are alittle put out when i get up or move....funny woofs.

Right i will have a proper read over the last page or so and catch up with you all later must take the woofs out as its stopped raining for a bit now, xxx

Love hugs and of course sticky baby dust to you all, xxx


----------



## bananas2

Question for the ladies who have used smiley face opk.....they say don't go by the 2 lines which I understand but in ur experience when u have had ur + dose the 2nd line stand out more??? Please give me hope I'm getting so board of mutha f'ing not ovulating!!!!!


----------



## horseypants

this last time around, i got a smileyface for two days, both with good blue lines but on the first day

the first line (closer to the pee area) was lighter 
and the second day, the first blue line was darker than the second line


----------



## Babee_Bugs

bananas2 said:


> Question for the ladies who have used smiley face opk.....they say don't go by the 2 lines which I understand but in ur experience when u have had ur + dose the 2nd line stand out more??? Please give me hope I'm getting so board of mutha f'ing not ovulating!!!!!

Its sooo hard not to look at the lines on those, as you have to eject them!, so yeh ive looked and ive noticed when ive gotten my smiley face, that the testing line is dark, but if i had to read the lines alone, i wouldnt of said it was positive!!!

Ive only ever noticed the lines to be the exact same shade as eachother, ive never seen the testing line get darker than the control one.

But i dont think there fool proof though... one cycle i got a smiley on CD8, bearing in mind i usually ovulated around 15-18... when i looked at the stick, the test line was all smudged!, so i re tested with the same urine and it didnt give me a smiley face that time..

:thumbup:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

horseypants said:


> babeebugs, that's a nice bfp. congrats! how many days past o are you?

I really really hope its a new BFP :)... But i wont say yeh or no till i see a DIGITAL lol

Im confused on what DPO i am... (If you look at my chart you will see why lol)... I have deffo ovulated... and im anywhere between 8-13DPO id say :shrug:

Im hoping im the lesser, so got plenty of time for a BFP to brew :) i got a BFP at 8DPO with last Pregnancy after d&C... so maybes this is it?


----------



## bananas2

Thanks ladies! Bcoz I'm ott I've kept the other test and the 1st line definatly seems to be getting darker so hopefully its coming!!


----------



## bananas2

Thanks ladies! Bcoz I'm ott I've kept the other test and the 1st line definatly seems to be getting darker so hopefully its coming!!

Babeebug I can defo see a line 2!!!! Fx this is ur sticky bean!!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

bananas ive found there took a very long time to gradually darken... but when ive used ics opk's ive noticed ive had nothing on them for days and then all of a sudden POSITIVE!!!

Keep with them hunnie :) and fingers crossed ovulation is just round the corner...

I really hope the tests arent just being cruel and showing evaps or indent lines etc lol, i shall update when new tests arrive lol


----------



## mannymoo

I use smiley faces and I always check the lines afterwards. Mine seem to be equally as dark when I get a smiley. But I also get some random results. The day before and the day after Ov I have no second line at all and then on random days through my cycle I get a faint second line. I definitely don't get fade in and fade out lines leading up to and after ovulation. It will happen soon, I promise! Are you still doing SMEP and BDing every other day Bananas?

I seem to have a stuffy nose this afternoon. Really hoping thats a good sign. I had it with my two previous BFPs but as it is winter here, I could just be coming down with a lurgy!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

manny i woke up with a stuffy/swollen nose this morning and a general feeling of CRAP lol... and its summer here :)

its been a very good symptom for me in the past... so fingers crossed hunnie x


----------



## Lou15

Right, where to start?! 

Firstly, welcome to the new ladies! Babee, I'm pretty convinced of your line too!

Re the digital OPKs, I don't think test line was ever darker than control for me, either the same or slightly lighter. Re the cheapies, I got nothing, nothing, nothing, faint line one day and DARK line the next!

Manny- 1st symptom for me this time occurred at 8DPO- we were travelling home from Greece and I felt really nauseous- probably the travel exacerbated things so maybe you need to go on daily long car journeys as part of your symptom spotting!! Then still felt sick when we were home and 9DPO, and that's when I tested.

PopTart- I think the joy of weetabix is that it's bland and you can shovel it in quickly without much chewing or thought! Tonight I had a pasta salad but can't bear the thought of anything else. I am so frustrated, I am normally such a healthy eater and now that I want to eat healthily more than ever, I just can't! I am feeling quite miserable today really, work was an absolute ordeal to get through, feeling sick every minute. I don't want to sound ungrateful and I know I should be glad to have nice strong symptoms, but I was like this with my first and still miscarried so I'm struggling to be confident that this is all good. Anyway, enough of my moaning,sorry ladies, I know I am lucky really.

Elaine- sorry you had a bad day yesterday but I am so glad you are feeling better today. I think we all have bad days where it all seems so much harder but hopefully they will lessen with time. Sending lots of love.

Right, I am on call so I am going to go to bed now and try to get some sleep before the phone starts ringing! Love to all xxxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

today and yesterday ive noticed waves of nausea and just totally gone off my food!!! nausea is just Horrid!, even if it means you may be pregnant or not!! BORK BORK..

I hope it eases up for you lou x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies is it normal to hav af like cramps while pg?? I've been getting them the past cpl of days and it's making me worry. X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

i use to get some niggles around when AF was due.. was soo convinced that it would arrive, but it didnt.

More than lightly its just uterus stretching :)

but id say if the cramps turned into really bad pains, then get yaself to A&E x


----------



## thethomsons

Hey girls, well what a busy place this is today! Took me ages to catch up and was only on first thing this morning! 
Welcome to Babee and Garfie - this is a fab place. Babee I think I see a faint line. How long after your m/c are you? Have you had an af? I am only asking as I am nearly three weeks after D and C and still have the faintest ever line on the PG test. Def hoping this is a new BFP for you. Seems to be quite a lucky forum this! Try a digi and post us a pic!!
Cheryl - Try not to worry about the cramps though I know that it is soo difficult. I am going to be a nightmare when I get PG again. If they are AF type cramps I wouldn't be too worried but if they are any worse then call EPAS and get checked out. When I had 2nd M/c I remember having severe stitch pains in one side one day and I wonder if that was when things went wrong but it def wasn't AF type pains. Really keeping fingers crossed that it's just PG symptoms and that your blood results come back fab. Not long till your scan either which is fab! Lots of things to look forward to. 

Manny and Horsey - Looks like you guys are close together, Im hoping Im not too far behind. 

Pop Tart and Lou - So love reading your updates and that everything is going so well, though I remember how hard PG symptoms are. Oh what I would give to be back there.  

AFM - Well I feel quite positive today as the PG test I did is almost totally negative, infact I reckon I could say tomorrow or day after that it will definitely be totally negative. (How bizarre being happy about a negatvie PG test, only people in our boat would get that). Also the OPk test I did today was still negative but I can definitely see the test line now so it is not like yesterday where I couldn't even see the line! Before when I did OV tests I def had clear fade in and fade out pattern so I hoping that is what I might see over next few days/weeks or however long. How long do you reckon after a totally negative PG test that I would ovulate? Anyone any idea? A friend at work today was trying to encourage me not to use OPK tests as she says they make you far too obsessed and also make you count every minute etc. I understand what she means but I feel that they give me control over something that I cant if that makes sense. I ended up just agreeing with her but I know that I couldn't stop testing even if I wanted to as the need to have an idea what is going on is so strong after everything that has happened. I know it means I will be conscious of a 2WW but I am willing to do that rahter than always be wondering where I am at. My first PG with Flynn was sooo easy now I look back as we just tried, it happened and that was is. Having two m/c changes the whole thing so much. No one that has babies with no worries understand how difficult it is when you are sitting 2 m/c later. Hope you guys know what I mean in my ramble!
So DH and aiming for DTD every other night, keeping eye on OPK and see what happens. I was reading places saying you should wait one Af but we are not we are just going for it because 1, it prob wont happen straight away and 2, if it does we there are loads of people who do it and go on to have healthy babies!! Cheryl you give me so much hope!! (Poptart and Lou - were yours after one AF? This will give me hope if AF comes) 

Anyway it's Friday tomorrow and then I'm off for weekend so going to enjoy weekend before back to work for a full week with new class next week which will be hard going as they are not an easy bunch this year oh joy. 

Sorry if missed anyones questions, seemed like loads to follow up on!! 

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## Babygabelt

bananas2 said:


> Hello everyone and welcome!!!
> 
> Welcome to the gang babygabelt!! So sorry to hear of ur losses! How long have u guys been trying for?
> 
> No worries mannymoo!! We have been sticking to the plan although we were naughty and broke it the 1st day and dtd twice oops! But figured it was only cd8 so no harm done! Cm is clear and increasing so hopefully o will happend end of this week/beg of next!!
> 
> So can't wait to hear how all these scans go today!!!
> 
> Keep me updated ladies! I find this time waiting for o to happen so boring I love the tww waiting symptom spotting lol I drive my self crazy really!! Anyway I need updates to keep me amused!!!

Wow, I've been gone for a couple days and you guys have filled up like 6 pages! I feel like I missed a lot. And thanks bananas, DH and I have been trying for a yr now, almost yr to date actually. I'm sorry your stuck in the tww :( I never even went back to my dr to do an HCG test.


----------



## Babygabelt

Lou15 said:


> Babygabelt, just wondering how you are doing today? I just saw what you wrote about your niece and nephew, and it made me so sad for you. I'm so sorry for your losses. We also have some lovely nieces and a nephew who are sad that their baby cousin died in my tummy. Fortunately they didn't know about the second pregnancy.
> I am very impressed that you are being quite relaxed about trying again- since m/c the first time I feel like I have done nothing but pee on sticks!
> Your next pregnancy will be a worrying time, but I'm sure that you will learn to start enjoying it, especially with the help of us 3rd time lucky ladies and hopefully a bit of extra care from your Dr. Good luck and best wishes xxx

Thanks Lou, and I love my sister for being honest with her children rather than saying how we put it here 'the baby grew wings' It came as a little suprise that night in the car, but I know my DS means well and explained it to the kids as best as one could. I think I might be smart next time and not blab about it, even to family. The first pregnancy I was so nervous I didn't have time to tell anyone and the second I felt so confident I wanted to tell everyone (including co-workers which I'll never do again) 

My body is very confusing lately :growlmad: I just finished with AF last week, thursday I think, and now shes back? I called my ob's office today and they said not to worry that it wasn't uncommon and would be irregular for the next couple of months. :nope:


----------



## Babygabelt

Cheryl, I tried to do a quick reply to your post but my computer wouldn't let me :shrug: 
I had pretty mild cramps early on in my first pregnancy and everyone said they were 'normal' and that my uterus was probably stretching. However, they continued to get stronger and moved into my lower pack very similiar to AF, and then well, MC. But I don't want to worry you, just listen to your body :)


----------



## mannymoo

Cheryl - I also had light AF type cramps up until about 6 1/2 weeks. It can be normal and in my case, had nothing to do with my mc. I had a number of scans after the cramping and everything was completely normal - had a perfect heart beat at 10 weeks scan still. In fact, my first visit to the Gyne for both pregnancies, he has specifically asked if I have had AF cramps. However, I do agree with Babee Bugs that if it gets very painful, go straight to Dr or ER. Try not worry too much though. x


----------



## thethomsons

Cheryl how are you? Xxx


----------



## garfie

Morning ladies

Just popping in to see how Cheryl is today:flower:

I will be MIA as it's my Birthday and we have to also collect the kiddies from their dad, hubby has deff got something planned so will tell you all about it later.

Have a nice day:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mannymoo

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GARFIE! :cake:

Hope its an extra special day for you. x


----------



## Babygabelt

Birthday Blessings Garfie!:icecream:
I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

thethomsons said:


> Hey girls, well what a busy place this is today! Took me ages to catch up and was only on first thing this morning!
> Welcome to Babee and Garfie - this is a fab place. Babee I think I see a faint line. How long after your m/c are you? Have you had an af? I am only asking as I am nearly three weeks after D and C and still have the faintest ever line on the PG test. Def hoping this is a new BFP for you. Seems to be quite a lucky forum this! Try a digi and post us a pic!!
> Cheryl - Try not to worry about the cramps though I know that it is soo difficult. I am going to be a nightmare when I get PG again. If they are AF type cramps I wouldn't be too worried but if they are any worse then call EPAS and get checked out. When I had 2nd M/c I remember having severe stitch pains in one side one day and I wonder if that was when things went wrong but it def wasn't AF type pains. Really keeping fingers crossed that it's just PG symptoms and that your blood results come back fab. Not long till your scan either which is fab! Lots of things to look forward to.
> 
> Manny and Horsey - Looks like you guys are close together, Im hoping Im not too far behind.
> 
> Pop Tart and Lou - So love reading your updates and that everything is going so well, though I remember how hard PG symptoms are. Oh what I would give to be back there.
> 
> AFM - Well I feel quite positive today as the PG test I did is almost totally negative, infact I reckon I could say tomorrow or day after that it will definitely be totally negative. (How bizarre being happy about a negatvie PG test, only people in our boat would get that). Also the OPk test I did today was still negative but I can definitely see the test line now so it is not like yesterday where I couldn't even see the line! Before when I did OV tests I def had clear fade in and fade out pattern so I hoping that is what I might see over next few days/weeks or however long. How long do you reckon after a totally negative PG test that I would ovulate? Anyone any idea? A friend at work today was trying to encourage me not to use OPK tests as she says they make you far too obsessed and also make you count every minute etc. I understand what she means but I feel that they give me control over something that I cant if that makes sense. I ended up just agreeing with her but I know that I couldn't stop testing even if I wanted to as the need to have an idea what is going on is so strong after everything that has happened. I know it means I will be conscious of a 2WW but I am willing to do that rahter than always be wondering where I am at. My first PG with Flynn was sooo easy now I look back as we just tried, it happened and that was is. Having two m/c changes the whole thing so much. No one that has babies with no worries understand how difficult it is when you are sitting 2 m/c later. Hope you guys know what I mean in my ramble!
> So DH and aiming for DTD every other night, keeping eye on OPK and see what happens. I was reading places saying you should wait one Af but we are not we are just going for it because 1, it prob wont happen straight away and 2, if it does we there are loads of people who do it and go on to have healthy babies!! Cheryl you give me so much hope!! (Poptart and Lou - were yours after one AF? This will give me hope if AF comes)
> 
> Anyway it's Friday tomorrow and then I'm off for weekend so going to enjoy weekend before back to work for a full week with new class next week which will be hard going as they are not an easy bunch this year oh joy.
> 
> Sorry if missed anyones questions, seemed like loads to follow up on!!
> 
> Hugs to all xxx

Hey Hunnie... I'm On CD51 on the same cycle as my miscarriage, so I haven't had a AF yet. I did it fully naturally on my own this time around, and it started on 28th June... Come 3rd of August I still had a positive test!.... But thankfully since then I've had a lot of BFNS...

The miscarriage before the one above I had a d&c... 5 weeks on I still had a positive test. I had a d&c 27th April... And 3rd of June I got a bfn.... But the next day there starting to pick back up again. I was sooo upset as I just wanted to be normal, get af and then try again!... But what I didn't know was, that I was indeed pregnant again... (which resulted in the pregnancy above).

So for me, to rid of hcg seems to take weeks upon weeks!

I've also ovulated and got pregnant with hcg still left in my system... This time round I was getting fertile CM the same time I still had a positive pregnancy test. So deffo keep an eye on your bodies fertile signs/ovulation... But if you do like the smep plan, one night miss a night etc and then do every night in your fertile period... Hopefully you should catch that eggy x


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks guys... Well my cramps hav been constipation I've been struggling to go the past few days it's very painful I think it's the pregnacare so I'm hoping thts all.. Hav woken up 3 nights with them and its hard trying to go.... Not getting the cramps through the day just the odd niggle but I hav really sore bbs and they hurt when I go over speed bumps.... I'm getting my hcg results later so il keep u updated. X


----------



## mannymoo

If you have constipation than I'm sure your cramps are from that and nothing else. May try eat something fibre-rich like All Bran flakes. Hopefully it will help. Let us know how your tests go.


----------



## Lou15

Cheryl, glad to hear just constipation, although that of course is horrible in itself. Prob combination of the iron in the pregnacare, the progesterone from pregnancy slowing up your digestive system, and struggling to eat so well because of the nausea. I think some proper cramping can be normal though, due to your uterus stretching. Try to drink as much as you can too, because that will help. Am I right in thinking you're a day behind me?- I'm 6w today I think.

Elaine- I got pregnant this time after 1st AF after m/c- so take heart if it doesn't happen for you before AF! Sorry if me complaining about my nausea is annoying, I know I am so lucky to be pregnant again and was determined to embrace the symptoms, but, my goodness, it's so hard when you feel rough all day every day! Have discovered toast and marmite today though which is helping- maybe all the B vitamins are making me feel better?!

Garfie- Happy Birthday- hope you have a lovely day!

I will write more later ladies but for now it's back to work for me xx


----------



## bananas2

Happy happy birthdat hope u have a wonderful time!! And get spoilt rotten!!

Ceryl glad the cramp can be expained and its nothing bad!!
Still no smiley face for me but tmi cm defo increasing today as I keep feeling like I've wet myself!!

Hope everyones looking forward to the weekend!! :)


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks guys I'm 6 wks on mon. X


----------



## bananas2

I'm still not ov!! But no big deal were at my parents this weekend and dh can never bring himself to dtd under my dads roof lol were a married coulpe in our 30s but still lol!!!


----------



## mannymoo

Bananas we were on holiday with my mum last weekend when I Ov'ed! You gotta do what you gotta do! Happy weekend all! X


----------



## thethomsons

Lou- never thought you were complaining for a minute!! I remember feeling awful when pg there and thinking I know I should be grateful but really dont feel like it! Glad toast helping! At park with DS will reply in more depth later! X


----------



## Lou15

I second what manny said- once made DH DTD with my mum right in the next room in our old house (which was tiny and thin-walled) because I was ovulating! DH was mortified! Mum told us straight away in the morning that she 'fell asleep straight away and slept soooo well'- hmmmm!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies 

15po 465
24dpo 12406

I think I'm happy with tht. Xx


----------



## bananas2

Update! I had my scan of the whole area today...everything looks fine no lumps or bumps any where! Scan the right overy looks fine but u must be ov from the otherside looked yes seems that way.....me huh!!!!????....explained I was opk etc and she said could be bcoz I'm ov late in the cycle??? I'm puzzled!!! Well and truly!! But I've got the 21 day test next week so that will confirm one way or the other!!! 

Anymore symptoms for the ladies in the tww??

And hope all those buns are cooking nicely!!!:)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> 15po 465
> 24dpo 12406
> 
> I think I'm happy with tht. Xx

Oooo that's good


----------



## thethomsons

Hey girls, so I know that my OPK is still negative but I think I can see a very gradual fade in and took some photos to show what I mean! Let me know what you think! I also have photos showing my ever fading PG test, it's still there but lighter by day. Have a feeling I may OV over next week if anything like my previous cycles prior to M/C. Also seems you can ov with very low HCG in system so I have been researching, so keeping ever hopeful. Let me know what you reckon girls! They should be in order of three days ago OPK to today and yesterday and todays PG test, hope they come out like that!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3657.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 3









IMG_3658.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 3









IMG_3661.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 5









IMG_3659.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 3









IMG_3660.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## thethomsons

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> 15po 465
> 24dpo 12406
> 
> I think I'm happy with tht. Xx

Yay Cheryl brill stuff!!!


----------



## thethomsons

bananas2 said:


> Update! I had my scan of the whole area today...everything looks fine no lumps or bumps any where! Scan the right overy looks fine but u must be ov from the otherside looked yes seems that way.....me huh!!!!????....explained I was opk etc and she said could be bcoz I'm ov late in the cycle??? I'm puzzled!!! Well and truly!! But I've got the 21 day test next week so that will confirm one way or the other!!!
> 
> Anymore symptoms for the ladies in the tww??
> 
> And hope all those buns are cooking nicely!!!:)

Oh I'm so chuffed for you bananas! Definitely a very lucky forum and we are all moving in the right direction!! How are you feeling about it all?!


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks ladies 

Aw bananas thts great Hun.xx

Elaine yeah for tests getting lighter..x


----------



## bananas2

That's a great number cheryl!!!!! So pleased for u!!!

Elaine if I'm honest I'm puzzled!! I've been peeing on a stick everyday and ewcm only started to increase this wed so don't understand!! But I am happy that I don't have any bumps or lumps in the whole area so least that's been cleared up!


----------



## thethomsons

CherylC3 said:


> Thanks ladies
> 
> Aw bananas thts great Hun.xx
> 
> Elaine yeah for tests getting lighter..x

Cheryl how soon after your PG test went negative did you get positive OPK? x


----------



## mannymoo

We are definitely all moving in the right direction!
Cheryl - those numbers are great! Might need to even check that there's not 2 in there!! :)
Lou so pleased toast is helping. It must be hard to feel rough all day in your line of work.
Bananas maybe you will Ov over weekend. That would be nice. Keep up with the BDing.
Elaine - your Ov lines are definitely stronger. Fingers crossed for a weekend Ov for you too.

Hope everyone else is well?

No news fms. Not feeling very different. 6dpo today and counting.
X


----------



## CherylC3

Aw manny I kno I'm thinking tht as I've googled levels and they seem high..x

Elaine the day I got a neg hpt I had 2 lines on OPK but wasn't pos till 5 days later. X


----------



## Lou15

Bananas I'm confused too! Sounds like she was pretty sure based on how your ovaries looked that you had ovulated? I would have thought ultrasound might be more reliable than OPKs so maybe you're in the TWW after all! Would be lovely if you were! Glad all looks fine in there anyway.

Cheryl great numbers! Remind me when your first scan date is?

Manny, maybe this weekend you might start to feel something, if you're anything like me! How long are you going to try to hold out before testing?

AFM, I am delighted to have the whole weekend off this week, so am going to make the most of it. I think I will take my dog for lots of nice little short walks, instead of our usual long treks, try to eat little and often, and have lots of naps! Oh, and thinking of going to M&S with DH to see if any of the lovely foods there take my fancy! Just wondering if any of the other ladies feel a bit breathless at times? I find this a bit alarming as I'm fairly fit, but I think I did read somewhere that it can happen because your blood volume increases such a lot in early preganacy? Anyone else know about this? :flower:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Well the postie didn't bring tests yesterday... So I'm waiting again today! :cry:... I hope there come!


----------



## garfie

Aw Babee - I hope he brings them for you today:happydance:

Cheryl - Aw wow hun those numbers are looking great - much higher than any of my tests have been in the past - they seem to be at the top end of the scale don't you agree :happydance::happydance:

Lou - Yes I have heard that pregnant ladies can become breathless whilst pregnant - it's because the blood is pumping round quicker and the body is working harder, don't worry hun but if you are concerned have a word with your m/w to put your mind at ease.:flower: Enjoy your weekend hun, anything nice planned?:hugs:

Banana - If in doubt :sex::winkwink:

Manymoo - Hi thanks for directing me to this thread:happydance: so now you are officially in the tww I hope it goes quickly for you, what do you have planned to make the time fly:winkwink:

Hi to all the other ladies, I'm sure I will get a chance to chat to you all soon :flower:

AFM - CD23 :happydance: (last month only made it to CD19 didn't even get to POAS:cry:) so waiting until tomorrow if witchy stays away and then will POAS (not holding out much hope I have even O though)

:hugs:

X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Omg omg omg! We have done it again.... Please stick little one
https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/leannerain/dbf09f4bd7ad56cf9cf951ad6012ed25.jpg


----------



## garfie

:happydance::happydance:Babee congrats hun.:flower: I remember reading your thread last time have you had a period since this time?:hugs:

AFM - I'm out didn't even get to POAS:cry: the witch has just got me CD23 - at least she wasn't a birthday pressie:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

garfie said:
 

> :happydance::happydance:Babee congrats hun.:flower: I remember reading your thread last time have you had a period since this time?:hugs:
> 
> AFM - I'm out didn't even get to POAS:cry: the witch has just got me CD23 - at least she wasn't a birthday pressie:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

No I haven't had a AF this time either :dohh:... I really should of done though... But I miscarried naturally on my own, with no medical help.. And I got the all clear on 26th of July. So I'm hoping this makes a difference, I hope.

I had retained products from the d&c last time and when I got pregnant without a AF that time, the baby made it work free and come out... But it was too late damage was already done and my uterus filled up with blood, and when that came out so did baby :cry:...

Fingers crossed... I'm not telling OH untill a couple of weeks time. I don't want him to have the stress. X


----------



## garfie

Oh hun I remember as I read your journal what a tough time you had:cry:

I hope this one is a sticky - so when are you going to docs? - I don't blame you about not telling hubby after all both of you have been through.

Hope this one all goes well for you hun congrats to you mamma.

:hugs:

X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I don't know when to go? I only went last time because I started bleeding...

Not sure if doctors would do anything different this time round to the last 2 times? :/


----------



## thethomsons

Babee brilliant!! Keeping everything crossed!! 

Girls I'm getting really near ov I'm sure of it and was thinking might buy cb ov kit what do you reckon? Is it worth it? I'm using cheapies at mo!


----------



## garfie

Might do HCG tests - just to check everything is going along nicely:flower:

Maybe give them a phone and see what they suggest?

:hugs:

X


----------



## Lou15

Babee, CONGRATULATIONS! So happy you're joining us in the pregnant group...just need everyone else to get their BFPs too!

This time round, I phoned my Drs surgery and asked for him to call me back, as it takes ages to get an appt at my Drs. I explained that I was pregnant again after my 2 losses, and asked if we should do anything differently this time. He was really kind and reassuring and said he would refer me to a consultant straight away. I got my first appt with the consultant at 5 1/2 weeks, and am having one every week now for the whole of first trimester. I think that unfortunately how much extra care you get just depends on where you are in the country, but hopefully wherever you are, you will at least get some extra care this time around. Good luck!

Garfie- so sorry that the witch got you again! Hopefully next time around for you xxx

Elaine- so glad it looks like you will ovulate soon- keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Right, I have been brave this morning and actually cooked something - vegetable soup (my mum insisted I make it!)...so now to see if I can manage to eat some!


----------



## CherylC3

Babee congrats thts the same with me no fain between in fact I think out mcs were only a few days apart. 

Call ur drs and get bloods done Hun. X


----------



## CherylC3

Garfie sorry the witch got u..x

Elaine hoping u get ur pos soon Hun..x

Yeah Lou for main soup.. Hope u can eat it Hun..x

M lord I feel sick today I'm so tired and the thot of food is making me gag just going to try and force myself to eat pasta. X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I know it sounds daft, but im too scared to go and see doctors allover again. But i know i should and so i shall :)

Yeh cheryl, i was diagnosed as imcomplete miscarriage on the 11th july... I cant believe how lucky i feel at the minute.... It took us nearly 3 years to concieve, then i concieve, miscarry and fall pregnant that same cycle... i miscarried again and again ive fallen pregnant on that same cycle...

lets just hope, history doesnt repeat itself again :)

Fingers crossed to everyone on their BFP :)


----------



## CherylC3

Did u get a dnc?? I got mines on the 10th I've heard u are more fertile after it. X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

No I did it naturally this time round :)

When i miscarried back end of april i had a D&C..

I think its right what there say though, you are more fertile after a loss


----------



## thethomsons

Babee how soon after a negative pg test did you ovulate?


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm going to jump back in since I think I've missed a lot. lol Welcome to the new ladies! Congrats to any one who's gotten a bfp since my last post! How are all our pregnant ladies doing? Where is everyone at in their cycles that aren't pregnant yet?

AFM, It looks like this is going to be a wacky HSG cycle. My temp has shot up over the past 2 days and it's looking like yesterday might have been ovulation. My body has played tricks on me before, so I'm not holding my breath, but if my temps stay up over the next 2 days then it will definitely qualify for the oddest cycle yet! lol


----------



## bananas2

Woooohooo I'm ov!!!! We bd last nite at my parents 2nite so that's a no no in dh books!! Bummer!! But we said we will do it sun nite and 3 nite after that!! Fx we still catch it!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Yay bananas!! Looks like we'll be (maybe!) in the tww together! :)


----------



## Lou15

Hooray for ovulation Bananas! :happydance: Hopefully should be plenty of swimmers from last night to catch the egg! 

And Dodge, hope it turns out that you have ovulated! :flower: xx


----------



## bananas2

Fx I'm just happy I ov!! :D 

Well its possible I am just about to ov so we will defo bd 2mo so hopefully that will be enough!!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

thethomsons said:


> Babee how soon after a negative pg test did you ovulate?

Im not entirely sure when i ovulated lol.... im guessing im 10DPO today hahaa... (i had fertile CM for 9 Days and 2 days of HSO cervix with EWCM)

I started getting fertile CM (Watery) on 1st of August.... 5th of August i had my first BFN...

I think i ovulated on 8th of August! (would make me 10dpo today)


But when i had a my D&C, i still had positive pregnancy tests, when i ovulated and i only got 1 day of a negative and the next it was positive for pregnancy again (it took ages to determine if it was a new pregnancy or not) pain in the neck comes to mind lol


----------



## thethomsons

Don't think I'm far behind ov either! Def next few days I reckon!!


----------



## thethomsons

Girls do you think this is a near positive OV test? I'm scared to believe it! Ordered a digital ov test today but wont come till next week, fear it may be too late! 
Please let me know what you think!?!?! 

Dh and I def DTD tonight!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







ov test.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## dodgercpkl

Definitely looks like it's getting close Elaine! :)


----------



## thethomsons

dodgercpkl said:


> Definitely looks like it's getting close Elaine! :)

You def think dodger? Feel like need some reassurance after everything been through!!! Kinda scared that we are about to start this journey again iykwim?
xxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

I do think so. It's not positive YET, but I think you are getting closer. Are you planning on opking every 12 hours so you make sure you catch the surge?


----------



## mannymoo

Elaine it's almost there. I think def keep dtd over the next few days as it will happen soon. If you doing opks only once a day, maybe start doing them twice a day. 

Dodge and bananas hooray for Ov! Welcome to 2ww!!


----------



## Lou15

Elaine, I had an OPK like that the day before I got my really strong positive so fingers crossed! As the others say, I'd do twice a day now.

For the information of the pregnant ladies - the soup was NOT good and I would not recommend going to the trouble of making some- very nearly brought it all back up and now the very thought of it is making me feel even more sick. My current recommendation would be peanut butter and jam sandwiches made with very soft, fresh bread!

More good news from me- I have, as expected, another scan and consultant appointment on Tues, and yesterday had a letter through to say that my booking appointment is on Wed! Seems very early for a booking appointment but I'm really looking forward to seeing the midwife and talking everything through. My GP practice made a mistake with my address in my first pregnancy, so I never got my booking appointment then, and last time I didn't make it far enough along, so this will be my first!

Hope everyone has a very enjoyable Sunday. I shall be mostly just relaxing, before a busy week at work next week xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

deffo creeping to a positive elaine!!! :) deffo get down to business just incase :)


----------



## CherylC3

Elaine your almost there Hun..cx

Aw thts great Lou x

Well Ive had another night up still constipated and had an Indian last night so ivebeen in pain all night. X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oh no cheryl.... when i was pregnant last time, i had constipation BADLY!!!... and was told to drink prune juice as its a great natural bowel mover... as being pregnant you cant use any senakot etc

Ive always suffered with constipation for years! (my diet is rubbish)... but i find eating some liquorice helps also x


----------



## bananas2

Ow cheryl not good! Prune juice is good! But its catch 22! Finding things u fancy and benefit u at the same time!

Yay dodge and elaine we can all spot and drive ourselevs crazy at the same time lol!

How are ur symptoms going mannymoo??


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thanks guys I hate prune juice I hav eaten 3 oranges and 2 cups of boiled water. Hope this helps. X


----------



## thethomsons

Ok Girls have done another OPK this morning and have attached! Thinking i'm almost there but not quite! I'm slightly worried because my pg test still has faintest (and I mean faintest) of line but it's not totally negative yet. Can I still be Ovulating even with that? I have def had OV tests with NO line at all and am getting my usual fade in pattern. I'm also bang on with when I OV before PG. What do you think?? I'm such a worrier and over analyser can you tell lol.
 



Attached Files:







ov 19082012.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lou15

Definitely getting there Elaine! I'd do another about 4pm. I wouldn't worry too much about the pregnancy tests now with your OPKs getting stronger.

Aw Cheryl, poor you! I am terrified that I might get constipated, it's just the worst! Hopefully the oranges will help, also keep up the fluids (I am finding nice cold water with a bit of lemon in it goes down quite well) and maybe try a wee walk if you feel up to it as exercise helps things along too xx


----------



## CherylC3

Elaine they're defo getting darker Hun..x

Thanks Lou I think it's the pregnacare. Today I'm just taking folic acid and vit c until my contraption goes. And my ms is awful I feel I'll. X


----------



## dodgercpkl

Lou - that's awesome that you have another scan coming up so quickly!! Yay!

Cheryl - *hugs* I hope you get a bit of relief soon.

Bananas - What DPO do you think you are? I was surprised when I got crosshairs today. I figured it would take another day of temps before I got crosshairs because I figured ovulation was Friday! Turns out my temps say it was Thursday...  Sooooo early for me!

Elaine - getting even closer! I agree - do another one this afternoon!

Babee - how are things going with you?

How are our other pregnant ladies doing? 

I'm soooo weirded out by my ovulation being so early this cycle! lol Usually at this point I'd be about a week away from O and not 3 days past it! Not to mention I'm having spotting which is also driving me nuts (it's not usual at all for me to have mid cycle spotting other then implantation but this is too early for that and I'm sure this is all HSG related). I know both things are very likely to be HSG related, but it's really thrown me for a loop. Now I'm not quite sure what to do about my progesterone suppositories. Should I start them now or wait and make sure that my crosshairs don't move or disappear?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Im good thank you hunnie... I tested today :) and its darker. Ive got alot of Nausea this time round, i didnt have much if at all with the last 2 MC's... so im hoping thats a good sign x
 



Attached Files:







P1090674.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Babee_Bugs

dodger ive just been looking at your chart... and wow you have ovulated pretty early.

I would say to keep taking your temps and maybes not take the progestrone till maybes a few days time, as FF may change your ov day??? just incase you havent ovulated then???


----------



## dodgercpkl

I know right? It's crazy early for me. It does make me feel better to know though that there are 100's of charts on FF that show ovulation on cd9 ending in pregnancy. Hopefully this will be a sticky bean cycle for me!

I've been thinking (and talking!) more about the progesterone and yeah, I'm not starting today for sure. I think now that what I'm going to do is wait to see what tomorrows temp is. If it's the same or higher then today's, I'll go ahead and start the progesterone. If my temp dips further then it did already today, I'll either call or email my RE and see what he says I should do. It seems clear from my temps that I O'd, but it still makes me nervous that it's so much earlier then my norm!

Yay!! That's a nice dark line on there! I am hoping and praying that this is your sticky bean!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I would deffo check tomorrows temp and go from there... Just incase it's a fluke etc... I would deffo ring your doctor though and see what there say.. Could they not scan you and see if you ovulated?


----------



## thethomsons

Babee - Brilliant test result! You must be pleased!! How far along to you think you are? How will you work it out? xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Thank you Hunnie :)....

I'm not 100% on my dates...

My chart

Ive included my chart, where I've marked AM and PM that's when I've had spermies, where X is I haven't lol......

I think I'm about 11dpo today, what ya reckon?


----------



## thethomsons

HELP girls, I am more confused than ever. Tested three times today and twice had darkest lines yet (the pic with the white end as blue bit fell off and the one below). Anyway just done another test and line has faded again? Do I count this as a positive do you reckon? Have I ovulated? Bit disappointed line has disappeared so soon. So hoping I have actually OV or am about to any minute. I have had "pains" in ovary region all day and couple of stabbing pains in (.)(.). Also some CM but not been monitoring it so much cause was using tests. DH and I going to DTD tonight and tomorrow again anyway and every second day till AF arrives (or doesn't incase). I always have a fade in and out pattern but it doesn't have a test like I have seen before which is majorly dark. I think the tests I have bought are cheap but used cheapies before and got strong positive. 

So going to be gutted if haven't OV due to M/C, just when you think getting over it, you get slapped in the face again. :-( 

Sitting here right now I can feel the sensations in ovaries so have to hope that maybe I missed testing at the total surge but caught it on way up and back down?? 

WHAT DO YOU THINK GIRLS???

Hope everyone doing ok xx
 



Attached Files:







ov today.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## bananas2

Hello ladies!!

Elaine its the 1st month I've used opk so I'm clueless!! But if ur ever in doubt just BD ;)

Dodge I reckon I'm 2dpo as yesterday afternoon I had pains in my left side day after +opk so I reckon that was me ov!!! :) 

Hope everyone is well even tho its monday and bk to work!


----------



## mannymoo

Elaine that is confusing! I'm sorry I can't advise you. I would suggest that you still continue testing as there is a chance it could still come. Argghh - our bodies are so irritating after a mc. I know its hard but I decided that if I ever (god forbid!) have another mc, I will not try the cycle straight after as it is completely frustrating trying to work out whats going on. Are you temping at the same time? If so, have you seen a rise in temps?

Other ladies - hope you are all good. Baby bugs - nice strong line!

FMS - still nothing. 8dpo today. Not feeling anything so not feeling very positive at the moment either :( But I am off to London tonight on a very last minute trip so at least that will keep my mind off testing.

Hope you all have a wonderful week.
xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Thethomsons: Have you been monitoring body signs aswell as OPKS??? 

Whats your cervix doing??? is it high soft and Open??? whats your CM like is it clear and stretchy... I found it sooo much easier to just rely on my body signs :)

goodluck and hoping you catch O soon x


----------



## mannymoo

One for the pregnant ladies (and apologies if I've asked this before) - did any of you have NO symptoms before you got your BFP? In my last pregnancy I had no symptoms until about 6 weeks so I know its possible and I shouldn't lose hope just yet but I wasn't really looking very hard for symptoms last time. Just hoping that someone can tell me something promising... :(

Thanks x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey they only symtom I had was sore bbs I think nothing else no cramps nothing think they were saving up for after the BFP as I now feel rough as. X


----------



## bananas2

Oh dear!! Sorry u feel rough!! But look it as stonger the hgc making u rough the healthier the implantation and bean are!!!

I always find a nice foot massage from dh when I'm feeling works wonders!!!

Hope ur feeling better soon!!!


----------



## Lou15

I had no symptoms before my BFP the 1st 2 times...admittedly these pregnancies did not end well, but with my first I did make it to 12 weeks and had v strong symptoms after my BFP xx


----------



## Lou15

Oh, and I have a friend who said with both her boys, she never had any symptoms the whole of 1st trimester, wouldn't have known she was pregnant!


----------



## thethomsons

Hey girls, 

Well I am totally fed up of bloomin OPKs! have decided to do one a day still to monitor levels and continue to BD every other day or there abouts and just see what happens. Really doubting that I have OVd from the sticks though think was really close. Read up that after miscarriage your levels can rise and fall so reckoning I was nearly there. Hoping still might, if not already ov and will see where I'm at. Got to look at it that either will get AF and know where I am or will get PG and be scared silly. LOL things are a constant worry aren't they! 

Today also I got a letter from the maternity unit asking me to go on the 3rd September (2 weeks today) to speak to their midwife who deals with losses. Hoping it is just a chat about what has happened and nothing else. Surely if they had found anything Post D and C I would have been told to go in before now? D and C was three weeks ago today and consultant spoke to me at time to say it had all gone well etc. Midwife had already made me an appointment for 20th September for clotting jags etc and discussion so wondering if they have made a double booking for me by accident? Dh going to call tomorrow and ask as I'm working. If it is a mistake then I am going to take the 3rd September appointment as that is sooner than the 20th and let's me get it over with sooner. 

Have had slight worry now that we have maybe got PG (though doubt it) and then I go and they say that something is wrong. 

I hate myself sometimes, I am such a WORRIER. 

Mannymoo - I'm not sure about symtoms, each time I have been PG I have been sooo ill! 

Cheryl - Sorry you feel rough, hope you feel better soon. 

Babee - I have nooo idea about how to check my cervix? Wouldn't know where to start! Tried temping but I'm a nightmare as I always forget and get up and then it's pointless. As for CM I'm not really sure, had one day I noticed and please forgive me as this is prob FAR too much info but after DTD the next day I'm always different below and that may disguise any CM. Hope that makes sense and sorry for too much detail!!!

Hope you girls are all doing ok. 

Thanks in advance for all advice!!!!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hmmmm i get what ya mean about CM/Mixed with spermies... it can be quite hard to tell sometimes.

I find checking my cervix is one sure fire way that lets me know im ovulating or very very close too. Mine is always slightly open as ive had children, but when im due to ovulate it goes high, really spongey/squishy and it opens quite abit at least to the size of the tip of my finger!!!... i can usually tell what my CM is like when up there as it feels different feels like jelly/slime when ive got EWCM :) 

Checking my cervix has been my ultimate life saver and number one main priority when pinpointing ovulation... Try it out hunnie, i usually do it at the toilet just before i have a pee lol

Then when im pregnant, it goes rock hard!!! cant feel a opening!!! and its sooo far up its really hard to reach :) i knew instantly i was pregnant as soon as i felt it the other day before a pregnancy test said positive lol

Your cervix can tell you sooooooooo much :)


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Elaine - the best thing you can do is keep BDing on a regular basis and not worry about what the tests say. If AF shows up, at least then you know where you are in your cycle. And if AF doesn't show up in the next few weeks, maybe start doing some preg tests. If AF does show, maybe start temping next cycle so you can pinpoint Ov with accuracy. 

After my mc at 11 weeks, I didn't ov at all. I had days where my tests got close but never quite there - it wasn't as fade in / fade out as yours. I know its hard but try forget about it this cycle and if it happens, then its meant to be. Wishing you all the luck in the world though. x

And FMS - I did a test this morning and it was a dud! The control line was suppose to change from blue to pink and it didn't. Will try again tomorrow or the next day. I'm in London now so trying not to think about it too much. Temps still up but was on a flight all night so not sure how that affects it. Will keep you ladies posted.

Hope everyone is good? Lou - did you have another scan today?

xx


----------



## Lou15

Elaine was literally just going to write what Manny just wrote! I totally agree, as hard as it is, I think you should just BD regularly this cycle and leave it at that, see it as a total bonus if you do get pregnant, but be prepared not to and start afresh next cycle when you will be able to keep track of things better and know where you are in your cycle. Easy for me to say I know, but try and be positive about a fresh start if AF does come. 

Manny- I would think an overnight flight would upset your temping quite a lot! I think you should get an FRER though, always found them best for early testing, better than the cheapie ones even though they claim to detect a lower HCG level. And thank you so much for remembering about my scan, I am touched! Yes all fantastic today, I officially have a 7mm long embryo with a lovely, clear, strong heartbeat! Measured 6w3d which means I conceived the day after my positive OPK, which would seem probable. So I am a very happy girl today. And I have my booking appointment with the midwife tomorrow, which I'm very excited about. Also- and this is big news- I managed to eat an innocent veg pot tonight despite still feeling really nauseous- 3 of my 5-a-day! This baby is going to be shocked to get some decent nutrition tonight after my recent weetabix and PBJ sandwich diet!

Manny, are you in London for business or pleasure? Pleasure I hope! Hope you have a lovely time whatever you get up to xxx


----------



## garfie

Lou - :happydance: great news on your scan hun - can't wait till I finally get to hear a heartbeat (1st m/c happened before the scan, 2nd blighted ovum) :cry:

Elaine - Aw hun sending you BIG :hugs: this ttc after a m/c sucks doesn't it?:flower:

Manny - Oh no how gutting a dud test :wacko: I agree a flight would play havoc with your temps hun - very sensitive little things our bodies:winkwink:

Babee - How are you feeling today hun - have you told hubby yet? :flower:

Cheryl - Hope you start to feel better soon hun:thumbup:

AFM - CD4 the :witch: is hopefully leaving soon, I have dusted my CBFM and have some OPKs at the ready:happydance: let's hope I O this month:shrug:


----------



## Lou15

Good luck Garfie! When do you normally ovulate? :flower:


----------



## garfie

This is my fourth cycle after a DNC - so pick a number:haha:

The month I got pg I ovulated CD14 prior to that usually averaged CD11 but has been known up to CD16 (once) :cry: luckily I temp and now I have my CBFM hoping I get some answers this month:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

i got "pregnant 2-3" today woop woop :happydance: i think im about 13dpo today :)
 



Attached Files:







P1090790.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## thethomsons

Babee - Woo hoo that looks great!!!! It seems so much better when you see the words doesn't it!

Girls - Thanks for all the advice. I'm taking your advice and going to try every other day or thereabouts and I'm still doing the OV tests as cheapies anyway and monitoring what is going on. I reckon like you say I will either get AF and then can know where I am at, get PG which would be fab or catch OV on OPK and know where I am at. I did notice today the line was sightly darker again though not positive so def fading in and out loads. I bought 20 Clearblue Digital OV tests but going to save them till I get a strongish line on cheapie and then use it to check as don't want to waste them. 
Good news is that my appointment for discussion with consultant about 2 m/c and blood tests is now the 3rd September so happy about that as other appointment wasn't till 20th September which seemed like miles away! Being at work is doing me wonders as I am so busy I am not so fixated on whole thing though have to admit I have become a POAS addict!!!! Can't help myself! Have not been doing so many PG tests now though as test is all but negative. I can see a shadow of a line if I squint and really try but other times it has gone so I'm obviously just about there. 

Cheryl - Scan tomorrow - how are you feeling?? Can't wait to hear how it goes!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Im ok thanks il update once im home... Im shitting myself but ive been so sick im hoping to get good news.Xx

Babee I got tht on 13 dpo too Hun. Xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oh thats fab Cheryl :).... I really hope tomorrow goes well... x


----------



## mannymoo

Good luck today Cheryl! Hope it goes amazingly well! And Lou so pleased that you had another great scan and can now eat ma little more than wheatbix :) Trip to london is part work and part fun. My sister and SIL both live here so just having a quick visit.

Babee bugs - love the test!

FMS - a BIG FAT NEG this morning... sniff sniff. Still hoping it is too early (10dpo) and that it might change later in the week. I felt very bloated last night which could mean the witch is on her way.


----------



## garfie

Manny - Maybe it's to early hun - hope you get your BIG BFP soon:flower:

Cheryl - Good luck at your scan today - how exciting:hugs:

Babee - Hope you're feeling okay and taking it easy:thumbup:

AFM - It's my 2nd Wedding Anniversary :happydance: and on CD5 the witch has left the building - so will hopefully be celebrating later:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mannymoo

Happy anniversary Garfie - hope you have a wonderful day! x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies..Well scan went well measuring around 6 wks and saw the heartbeat so my next scan is the 5th sept at 8 wks. So I'm hoping all is good then too. Xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Aawwwww cheryl that is fab news!!! :)


----------



## bananas2

That's great news!!

Afm, haven't been able to bd much dh been stuck a work! So this time round bd-fri +sat and bd-sun. So not much hope this month!!! :( had a slight stitch on left lower side last 2 day but that's it! Oh had cramping on on left side sunday!


----------



## mannymoo

Congrats Cheryl! Wonderful news!!

Bananas - it only takes one time so I think you've still got a great chance this month. Fingers crossed. x


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks guys think il hav proper reassurance after the next one. X


----------



## Lou15

Congratulations Cheryl! But yes the next scan will hopefully be the really reassuring one- apparently your risk of m/c reduces to 1% after seeing a heartbeat at 8 weeks. 

Garfie - Happy Anniversary, have a lovely evening! 

Babee- great news on the 2-3!

Bananas- don't despair, we only managed to BD a few times in the week running up to +ve OPK, then once on the day of my +ve OPK, and then no more due to very tiring travel, and all went well with us!

Elaine- glad you're managing to relax a little more about things. Remember this month is just a bonus month, the real trying can start next month...unless you get lucky!

Manny, enjoy London and don't despair, you're not out til AF shows!

AFM, I had my booking appt today, which was mainly just paperwork and form filling in. I got a bit of a telling off from the midwife though as I had ketones in my urine which indicates that I've not been managing to eat enough. She said I should take time off work to just look after myself while I'm feeling so unwell, and I really want to take her advice- I feel it would be arrogant not to take a medical professional's advice- but I just don't want to let my colleagues down either. They have all had to work extra hard when I've been off due to my miscarriages, and I just don't want to be a burden to anyone. Also, what if I take time off now and then am even worse in 2 week's time and then really feel like I have to go in because I've just been off sick? Ah, what to do ladies? I still haven't been sick, but literally feel so nauseous it's like I'm on the verge of vomiting from the minute I wake up until the minute I fall asleep. Just thinking about food makes me retch a little bit! She said they won't give me any anti sickness meds unless I'm actually vomiting excessively, and of course I'd prefer to avoid any medications if at all possible. Any thoughts anyone? My boss is away at the moment but I'm thinking maybe speak to him when he gets back and see if we can come to some sort of compromise, like using some of my holidays last minute or shorter days at work.

Anyway, love to all and wishing everyone well.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw yeah a 8 wk one will reassure me a lot more. Xx


----------



## horseypants

congrats cheryl!

lou, you HAVE to take time off sweety. Let them do extra work cause you are having a little one. prep them cause once he/she arrives, there will be emergencies here and there. it's the reality of motherhood. let it be for the right reasons that you are taking time off. you couldnt avoid the mcs. at least this time, it's because things ARE on the right track.


----------



## thethomsons

Cheryl - brilliant news so pleased, won't be long till 8 week scan!

Lou - glad app went well, def think you should take the time off Hun, after everything u have been through nothing else matters except you and that baby! 

Will catch up with others later, on phone and screen hopeless! Xx


----------



## mannymoo

Not good news FMS - started spotting this morning so I think the witch is showing up earlier than expected. I was really hoping that it was implantation but its getting heavier so I've lost all hope now. Onto the next cycle. Lets see what happens :(


----------



## bananas2

I'm gutted for u manny!!! I know I'm only 5ish dpo but I'm not holding out much hope this month so I'm sure I will be joining u soon!!! Sending u big hugs!!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

today ive nervously booked in with the midwife!.... i was a shaking wreck on the phone :/


----------



## bananas2

Whens ur appt? Hope all goes well when u have it!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

she didnt say :/.. i think i just talked to a general midiwfe as she was looking about to see who did my area, then said whats your number and ill get the midwife for your area to ring you back and arrange your booking in appointment...

my last booking in appointment was at 9 weeks... so im hoping its earlier than that!


----------



## thethomsons

Mannymoo - Sorry to hear the witch got you, at least you know where you are at and next month can really go for it!

Babee - Hoping booking in app comes soon! Do you a scan soon? Hope you are ok
Bananas - Still keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Lou - Did you make a decision about work?

Cheryl - How are you feeling today?

AFM - Not a lot to report to be honest. Still BD every other day and waiting on with AF after m/c or PG or whatever! Who knows what the future will bring. Still getting lines on OV test but nothing major. On about CD 24 from D and C so not sure how long it will take for whatever may be! Got delivery of my DIgital OV tests (20) and wasted two straight away not following instructions properly! Thinking cheapies are def the way to go in future lol 

Everyone else - Hope things ok xx

Everyone else


----------



## Lou15

Aw manny, I'm gutted for you, really and truly. I was so sure you would be joining us this month. I am determined to keep rooting for you til you get your BFP and then have your rainbow though, no matter how long it takes- I will be constantly wishing you well. I'm already convinced that this will be your month though! :hugs: (incidentally can I just suggest though that you REALLY enjoy your food this month- go out for meals, eat hideously calorific ice cream and chocolate...do it for me cos next month you might not be able to!)

Babee- well done for phoning the midwife, I am sure they will see you soon given your history.

AFM, thanks everyone for the advice in response to my work dilema. I am sure you are all absolutely right. I had another awful day today with my nausea and kept bursting into tears as well as I'm just feeling so rough. I will hold out this week and then speak to my boss when he gets back from his holidays. I miss food so much! It used to be one of my most favourite things!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Lou I'm exactly the same Hun I'm so Ill cant believe how sick I've been. X


----------



## Lou15

Isn't it awful Cheryl? Every day just feels like an eternity, I can't wait to make it out of first tri and hopefully start feeling a bit better. Are you managing to go to work still? Is there anything you can eat that goes down ok? Fresh pineapple today was quite nice for me xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Nothing is making me feel better still working but it's awful think I nd a sick bag with me. X


----------



## garfie

Aw Cheryl have you tried the usual hun - ginger, sea sickness bands, not moving to quickly, eating little and often etc

Hope it passes soon and don't forget keep drinking hun stay hydrated:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## horseypants

manny, im sad af came. sorry. xo


----------



## garfie

Manny - I hope the :witch: is not being to evil:flower:

Lou/Cheryl - sorry you ladies are feeling so ill, hope it passes soon for you:hugs:

Babee - Have you had your HCG tested yet? - have you told hubby yet I nearly burst before I told mine (waited until I got 2 sets of HCG back):haha:

Elaine - I agree cheapie OPKs are the way to go - satisfy my POAS addiction:haha: although now my CBFM is out I get to POAS for a few days anyway :happydance:

Bananas and all the other ladies - hope you are having a nice day:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## bananas2

Thanks garfir! I'm having a nice day knowing it friday :)

6dpo and I feel nothing so really not holding out!! But silver lining were going to pittsburgh next month to see family and high light for dh we've got steeler tickets so means I will be able to have a few beers and not worry about what I'm eating or drinking!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hey Garfie... No i havent had HCG tested, to be honest i would refuse it anyways, i found it just added more stress and worry to the whole situation.

I told OH the same day (just later on), i sent him a email :haha: lol... 

Spoke to midwife yesterday, shes gonna contact early assessment unit in my hospital to send me for a early reassurance scan but not till after 6 weeks, she doesnt want it any earlier as too early you wont see much and therefore not much of a reassurance lol

im also seeing her 26th of september, which seems ages away i should be dot on 9 weeks then, all going well x


----------



## garfie

Babee - I liked to know my HCG levels - it re assured me for a little while (think most of us know more than the docs anyway:haha:)

An e-mail? - did he reply? I bet he phoned you straight away:happydance:

I agree no point going for a scan before 6 weeks as that can cause more stress - but then I guess I don't need to tell you that eh hun:flower:

Glad you're both okay

:hugs:

X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

See last time i got my Levels checked i had episodes of bleeding...

13th 57, 18th 476, 20th 620, 22nd 1054

my levels didnt exactly double and therefore i was query ectopic, it was just the most stressful thing ever, waiting for my HCG to hit that 1500 mark so that i could get a scan. It was awful, the amount of emotions i went through was just unbearable!...

my OH works from home on the computer, he was sat opposite me, but everytime i wanted to say Im pregnant!!! i just couldnt get the words out... he was against the idea of having another baby after our recent loss, to him it only brought heartache etc so i wasnt going to tell him, not untill i knew for deffo. But i tell him everything!!! and with him working from home and us seeing eachother 24/7 it was just hard to keep to myself. He was shocked and just like OH NO... hahaha, but hes warmed to the idea now, hes felt my tummy a few times already. he said he wont get attched untill he knows everything is ok, which to be fair to him im the exact same.

I had a scan at 5 weeks and all we could see was a sac with yolk sac, no fetal pole ... i would refuse to go any earlier than 6 weeks to be honest, because of the fact you dont always see much, and therefore you are no further forward.


----------



## PopTart28

Hi ladies - anyone remember little old me????? :blush:

WOW I get taken for a suprise week away by DH and you ladies have been very busy/chatty......Ive been able to catch up on a few occasions but the signal has been hit and miss out here and its always hard writing much when using your mobile....

Just wanted to check in, let you know Im ok and will be back at home in a few days for a proper catch up and to get to grips with everything thats been happening with you ladies while ive been away.

Speak soon, look after yourselves, Ive missed you all loads, :hugs: xxx


----------



## Lou15

We've missed you too PopTart! I thought you were away though so wasn't too worried! We need a big update from you once you're back.

Well just a quick one from me as I am a vomity misery today. Did a big op on a dog today, and the combination of the smell from the stomach contents, and standing up in a warm room for so long tipped me over the edge...literally did my last suture, ran out of theatre, and vomited about 8 times! Been feeling really unwell ever since, struggled through what felt like a million consultations, and now I'm off to bed! See you tomorrow ladies! xx


----------



## garfie

Aw Lou - sorry you're feeling so terrible, but I gotta say that would turn a non pregnant woman into a vomiting vera :haha: so don't feel bad you did really well:flower:

Sweet dreams:cloud9:

:hugs:

X


----------



## bananas2

OH dear lou! Sleep well and I hope u feel a little better in the morning! 
Big hugs!


----------



## thethomsons

Hey PopTart great to hear from you! Speak soon def!
Lou - Hope you feel bit better tomorrow xx
Hope everyone doing ok x


----------



## Lou15

Thanks everyone! Feeling a wee bit better today, made it through the morning at work and now very happy to have two and a half days off! 

Hope everyone else is enjoying their weekend xx


----------



## Babygabelt

Hello ladies! I hope everyone is well! I took a little time off from chatting it up online to decide what stage Im in as far as TTC...


----------



## Khloeee

Hi girls, I think this is the thread for me!

Started TTC #2 in March and got BFP straight away. Sadly lost that pregnancy at 6.5 weeks after lots of on/off bleeding from the day of BFP. Another BFP last month (July), but unfortunately that was a chemical and I started bleeding about a week and a half after AF was due. 

I have a very short luteal phase of 7 - 9 days and I think that is the reason for my miscarriages. Now on all sorts of vitamins and suppliments to try and lenghten my luteal phase. It could take months to work, or not work at all. I'm in a bit of a funny place at the moment because even though I know that a pregnancy will definitely end in miscarriage with an LP as short as mine, I don't want to stop trying....just in case. 

GPs won't do blood tests or refer me unless I have 3 losses, so it's either 3rd time lucky, or at least I will get a referal. I really really want it to be 3rd time lucky. 

Now waiting for my first ovulation since the chemical pregnancy. Currently CD15 and no signs : (


----------



## thethomsons

Girls do you reckon this is a positive OPK test?? I'm scared to think it is! Last time I faded to nearly positive then it disappeared suddenly! What do you think?? xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3720.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## thethomsons

Just did my digital opk and it says negative so obviously my cheapie wasn't a positive?? Wondering if may get positive tomorrow or next day, maybe fading up to it, who knows lol. Have bd last two days just incase!


----------



## CherylC3

The top one looks positive. X


----------



## Lou15

Welcome Khloee! Yes definitely sounds like the thread for you! I am so sorry for your losses. Have you always had a short luteal phase and just got very lucky with having your son, or is this a more recent change?

Elaine, looks like a strong line to me! Post another pic from your next test!


----------



## bananas2

I'm no expert elaine but I would say that's +!!!!!!! :)

Welcome kloeee! We've also been trying since march mc in may and then a chemical!!

Fms 9dpo I imagine symptoms/take them to the next level but 2 I'm not imagining my lower back really hurts 2day!! And yesterday a lymph glad in my arm came right up and it hurt! But 2 day its gone right down again and only hurts when I touch the area! Who knows prob my body just playing tricks! I've also had the feeling like my af is gonna start but not due for a week today!
Will keep u posted!

Hope everyone is enjoying the BH weekend!! :)


----------



## garfie

Bananas - Ooooh strange things are happening to you - :happydance: could be a positive sign hun fingers crossed:flower:

Cheryl/Lou - How are you ladies feeling today any new sysmptoms?

Elaine - I agree with the others that looks very positive to me :happydance:

Khloeee - Welcome hun and I'm sorry for your losses - I have had 2 m/c over two years and I am now on my fourth cycle from DNC waiting to see if I Ovultate - on CD10 at the moment of a normal 24 day cycle, so not a lot of time to O and implant:cry: How long are your cycles hun?:flower:

Hi to all the other ladies, not doing a lot with my BH weekend just catching up - Have fun ladies:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## CherylC3

Just feel awful ms is the death. X


----------



## Khloeee

Hi all, thank you for the warm welcome : )

In answers to questions... I never charted my cycle before my son. He was a bit of a surprise and managed to happen despite using condoms! I have a feeling that my cycle has changed since having him rather than always been that way. 

My cycle is currently 21-24 days long. I usually O on day 15 and then have a 7 - 9 day luteal phase. But I only started charting after my 1st MC in April, so I don't know how long my cycles have been this way, just that that's the pattern from April to now.


----------



## horseypants

Welcome khloee 

I'm cd1 today, onward!


----------



## mannymoo

Welcome Khloeee!

Ah Hosey - sorry she got you too. Yes - onward we go. 

Other ladies still in 2WW - how are things? When is everyone testing?

Preggy ladies - hope the ms is easing up a bit.

Elaine - the test looks pos to me too. Just a thought - have you done a preggy test recently? If the last lot of "positive" OPKs were in fact positive, you should be close to testing.

And FMS, SMEP part 2 beings tomorrow for me. Really hoping this will be it! Also really hoping that my LP is a bit longer than 10 days this cycle but it got me concerned last cycle. Khloeee - what are you taking to lengthen your LP?

Hope you all have a good week.
xx


----------



## Khloeee

mannymoo said:


> Khloeee - what are you taking to lengthen your LP?

I'm taking quite a few different suppliments, all of which I started this cycle:

Agnus castus
B-100 complex
Vit C and zinc
Cod liver oil (for vit A and D)
Royal Jelly
1 x baby aspirin daily

Currently waiting to OV so I can see whether any of these things has an effect on my LP.


----------



## bananas2

Nothing happening with me manny! Apart from lymph glad in arm swelling sunday then bk down monday! Just happy I'm defo ov and ultra sound showed no lumps and bumps!


----------



## mannymoo

When will you test bananas? Are you a compulsive POAS-er (like me)? Or one of those controlled people that just waits to see if AF shows (like I always plan on being)?

Keeping my fingers crossed for you. x


----------



## bananas2

Thanks manny! I've ordered ic and waiting for them to arrive! Had an email saying they have been dispatched today! Don't wanna buy and from shops even thought about doing an opk as people said they showed + when they were pg.....maybe I am a little compulsive lol!!

Will keep u posted for there arrival and my result..not much hope this month tho! X


----------



## thethomsons

Hey girls, sorry not been on last few days, things been hectic. 

First of all thanks for all the feedback on my OV test I am hoping that it was a positive ic but my digital OPK has yet to have a smiley face so it does put some doubt in my mind that I have ovulated? I am still getting quite dark lines but not as dark as the one I posted I don't think. I'm wondering if I am going to OV at all since I'm still waiting after d and c. DH and I are continuing to CD every other night to hopefully cover all bases but I'm not convinced it's doing any good at mo! Yesterday I developed cystitsis and was pretty miserable but I got an antibiotic from the doc and already I am almost back to normal. Haven't had ANY burning/bleeding at all today and no real need to rush to the loo so feel better. Really want to BD tonight as it is our night (so romantic eh) but not sure if should. Do you reckon it will be ok as I am back to normal? 
It's now over 4 weeks since D and C and no sign of AF, really not sure whats going on. Just taking each day as it comes. I have included a photo showing the positive (well think positive) one at the bottom and the ones above are since then, WHAT DO YOU THINK??? Thing that keeps me bit depressed is ClearBlue Digital has never had a smiley face? Surely it's more accurate or maybe I have missed it? I never did the digital when I got the positive one as flushed before thought! Arhhh who knows?? Good news is definite negative PG test so back to start on those. 

Khloee - Welcome - really hoping your LP increases, sounds like you are doing everything you can to help it. 

Horseypants - Sorry witch got you, maybe next month is the month!

Mannymoo - I did a PG test today and it is now officially negative so it means if I start seeing anything then hopefully it will be a new PG! (Not holding my breath this month mind you) 

Bananas I am keeping everything crossed that you get a BFP!!!! If not there is always next month and I may be joining you - WHO KNOWS!!

Lou and Cheryl and Babbee - How are the PG symptoms? 

Garfie - Sorry missed you birthday - hope you had a lovely time!

Anyone else - Hi and hope you are well. 

Thanks girls for any input xxx
 



Attached Files:







ov test.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hey Hunnie thethomsons, im good thanx chick, been really busy lately trying to get odd jobs done in the house and outside so sorry ive been abit AWOL... Im feeling more positive about this pregnancy as the days go on... Im now 5 weeks!!! i cant believe it, it feels soooo surreal, i feel really tired, bloated!!!, windy lol, headache, mouth ulcers, stuff nose, sore throat oh and weeing more lol... yup im pregnant haha :)


----------



## bananas2

Rant alert!!
I'm so fed up today its unreal I just feel like crying!!
*im starting to really hate my job! If we wasn't trying I would be looking to move on but we are and I can't!!
*im fed up of getting my hopes up each month and then them being dashed!!!
*next month when I ov were staying and his aunts and he won't dtd there so that's another month out!
*hes having a spat with his parents and all sides are trying to get me involved and I just don't care. I have my own issues!
Update since writing that he's text I've sorted it Because you are more important to me than making a point! Which brought a tear to my eye!
AF due monday and if she comes I've already text dh I'm getting wasted next saturday when were out with friends!!!!!

Sorry ladies!!!


----------



## mannymoo

Awe sorry Bananas. hope the day gets better for you! Isn't irritability a sign of pregnancy... hee hee :D

Trying to schedule in DTD is a nightmare. He's going to have to suck it up and get busy at his Aunt's house! My DH is going to be in the UK over next month's cycle so if we don't hit the jackpot this month, its going to be November before we try again. But very nice txt message. Sweet...

BabeeBugs - glad to hear you're feeling positive. I think attitude goes a long way and I'm sure all will be great this preg.

Elaine - still no luck with the digi opk? The frustration must be torture!!!


----------



## thethomsons

Hey Bananas, sorry you are having a tough time, sometimes you just feel like the world is against you don't you? Its horrible, really hoping you feel better soon. I understand the frustration of getting hopes up etc, what I find hard is how LONG each section of the TTC game seems to take. As for the BD at aunties - NEEDS MUST!!!

Manny - My internet cheapies now have the faintest line so whatever surge (or positive) I had has now well and truly gone so no point wasting digital. Have yet to see a digital smiley so not sure if tested at bad times or just haven't actually OVd. Who knows? Very annoying. 

Babee - Bet all these symptoms feel brill as you are expecting a baby!!!! I wish I had all these symptoms again as horrible and hard as it is. I remember thinking last time I had them that I never want to go through this again and here I am back to the start. Ho hum xxx

AFM - I am more confused that ever now about where I am at. Im now CD30 and no sign of AF though this is normal for me as cycle usually 34 days and as not had AF since D and C suppose will be out of kilter. I did a PG test today and noticed the most slight sliver of a line on it but Im SURE its still from M/C though I did have a negative the previous two days. There is no way you can go from negative to positive so quickly I doubt so thinking it;s just slight HCG still from M/c. Who knows?? Also I changed PG test so maybe this cheapie is more responsive than my others. 

Cheryl - How long was there between your negative test and then being positive with new pregnancy??

What depresses me slightly is that there seems to be a large chance that I wont even OV this month as it's common after m/c. :-( I have had two surges in last few weeks and I'm still not convinced that the picture I posted is a true positive. It's all just a waiting game. I just wish would either get a PG test positive (STRONG) or get AF so we can get on with things. Very frustrating all the waiting. :-(

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Lou15

Aw ladies, it's all so frustrating isn't it.

Poor Bananas, you are having a bad day of it! Sometimes it just all gets too much, doesn't it. We try to make light of things on here and be cheery, but we have all suffered a terrible ordeal in having 2 miscarriages, and trying afterwards is so hard. It's understandable that it will all get on top of us from time to time. Each month just seems like an eternity, each AF another loss all over again. I hope tomorrow is a better day, hang on in there, and take heart from that lovely text you got. You will get there in the end (but I think needs must re trip away...perhaps you need to get some practice in of being quiet so DH has the confidence to BD in less than ideal situations?!).

Elaine, poor you, this is really dragging on! But some of your tests really look positive to me, digis aren't the only ones that work- I only used the cheap ones last month, and with great success! Good luck hun, hope something happens one way or the other soon.

AFM, sickness is just killing me. I shouldn't complain, but it's literally every minute of every day! I wish they could just put me in a medically induced coma til I hit about 14 weeks! I had another scan yesterday, and it was a locum Dr and he actually said 'oh, all I'm seeing is an empty sac, might just be me, but I'll send you to the midwife for a proper scan'. As you can imagine, I nearly died on the spot. However, all was good with the midwife, she said my colon was just sititing in the way, baby was fine, measuring 7w3d and lovely heartbeat. But what a thing to do to a girl who's had 2 miscarriages! I'm still recovering now!


----------



## garfie

Hey hun just to let you know my first af after my dnc was exactly on the day I would have had a period - 24 days exactly.:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Laubull

Hi All!

I hope you don't mind but I'd like to join you all. I am hoping for third time lucky after an ectopic in March and a miscarriage just over 2 weeks ago.

I'm back trying straight away as it feels easier that way. If my cycle goes back to normal I'm due to ovulate this weekend so fingers crossed!

Good luck to all of you and I hope we all get our BFP ASAP!

X


----------



## thethomsons

Hi Laubull , Welcome to the forum, it's full of lovely people and lots of support! Its great to chat to people that are all in similar boat. xx


----------



## Laubull

Thank you thethomsons  x


----------



## thethomsons

Omg Lou unreal, u must have felt so worried. Glad it's all ok and things developing well! Xx


----------



## mannymoo

Welcome laubell! I hope this thread brings you lots of luck!!!
Lou that is shocking! It must have been so distressing. I'm very pleased it was all fine in the end.

Elaine, if your test went back to negative and is now showing bfp again, it sounds like it could potentially be a new pregnancy. Give it another day or two and test again with FMU. Maybe you really did Ov a couple of weeks ago. That would be nice!!


----------



## CherylC3

Elaine I didn't think u cud o till u got a neg hpt I had a neg on the 17th July and got my BFP on the 3 aug... Maybe it's a BFP Hun. X


----------



## garfie

Laubull - Welcome sorry to see you here hun - but this is a lovely supportive thread - after a m/c our bodies do weird things do you temp or use opks to check for Ovulation? - Good luck hun :dust::dust::dust:

Elaine - It sounds promising hun you could have a shy BFP in there:happydance:

Cheryl - How are you feeling today - any new symptoms?:flower:

Lou - What a p~~~~ of a doctor fancy saying that to any woman especially a woman like yourself that has been through so much - who does he think he is, glad it was all a false alarm:happydance:

Bananas - Hope you are in a happier place today hun - life sucks sometimes but trust me hun it will make you stronger:hugs:

Babee - Morning mama how are you doing today? - are your little rugrats at school or nursery? - I'm getting mine ready for school on the 5th September (my eldest for big school) OMG where did the time go?:cry:

Mannymoo - How are you today? - What CD are you on hun?:flower:

AFM - CD13 and monitor on PEAK :happydance: problem is hubby working shifts but at least it means (I hope) my body is back to normal:happydance:

Love to all the other ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## thethomsons

Thanks girls I don't know what to think? Did a PG test this morning and there is the most tiny shadow of a line I can see but still not convinced that it's not still from M/C. It has been nearly 5 weeks now mind you so wondering if I would still have HCG after that long? I think from my OPKs that I posted on here had a positive but still dont totally believe it as twice have had quite a surge but just not convinced that it was fully positive. All a bit of a don't know at the moment! I normally have a cycle of 34 days and i'm on CD31 at mo but not sure if D and C would mess that up. 

Can you feel my confusion!!! 

Who knows! 

xx


----------



## CherylC3

Why don't u buy a digi hun?cx


----------



## thethomsons

Cheryl the line is so faint on IC I can only see it if I squint so not sure if digital would show it up yet? Also so scared I get a positive and its from the MC as that would be heartbreaking. :-( Don't know what to do x


----------



## mannymoo

Elaine definitely test again with a FRER in a couple of days. Don't want to get your hopes to high but I think it sounds quite promising. 5 weeks is a LONG time after a mc to still be showing a BFP. Keep an eye on that one. x


----------



## mannymoo

Cheryl - how you feeling hun?


----------



## mannymoo

Garfie - I'm on CD8 so SMEP starts tonight and I just got a call from my uncle who is in town and wants to stay the night!!! So frustrating! But our guest room is quite a way from the main bedroom so hoping to stick to the plan.

Good luck to you. Hope you get a break to DTD - it only takes one time! x


----------



## Laubull

Garfie - thank you  I chart my BBT and things seem to be normal, but I won't know for sure until I O, which should be in the next couple of days.

thethomsons - I agree with Manny, 5 weeks since mc is a long time for HCG to still be kicking around. Do you know if you O this month? If so then it can't be mc HCG as your body wouldn't have O. I hope it's good news 

x


----------



## bananas2

Hey ladies feeling a bit more normal today...sorry for yesterday! 
Just felt like all the odds were against me! I was talking to a friend who is 12 weeks go on about how she hates being pregnant and it just got to me!! :(

Elaine I would defo test again in a few days! My last mc my hgc was 270 then 8 days later it had dropped to 9 so I'm with the others!!

AFM I think my cervix is high and soft....I think!! Wish my IC have arrived when I get home!! I wanna know one way or the other!!I like to prepare myself for AF!!!!

Lou-glad ur scan weny ok in the end!

Manny-get busy ;)


----------



## bananas2

Dam..DH said nothing in post!! Grr may have to pick up some tesco specials on the way home!!


----------



## thethomsons

Ok have posted the best picture of a PG test I have just done. Please don't think I think I am PG again I am more thinking this may be from MC but d and C was 30th July and I am sure HCG would be gone by now? Plus remember pic I posted the other day of OV it was def almost if not positive? 

Anyone change PG test and notice a difference in results? This one is NHS quality whereas the one I got a negative on was an IC? Wondering if this test just super sensitive to MC. 

Going to have to keep testing over next week if AF doesn't arrive and see if line getting stronger? 

My gut feeling tells me it's still MC hanging around, just dont know. :-( Thanks girls appreciate all advice and comments. x
 



Attached Files:







pg?.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## mannymoo

Elaine - there is definitely a line there when you zoom up to it. I have everything crossed that this could be a new one. Even when I had a mc at 11 weeks (and my numbers were way in the thousands) my test was totally negative 2 1/2 weeks later so I think it would definitely be out of your system by now but you never know. Send us a new pic tomorrow. x

Bananas - defo buy a telco special on your way home! Let us know...


----------



## CherylC3

There's defo a line Hun I'd try a different brand Hun. X


----------



## garfie

Damn stupid lappy ate my reply.

Elaine - There is a deff line hun - just gotta wait and see if it gets any darker, or go to the docs and ask for a HCG test:flower:

Manymoo - Must stick to the plan - so gag him (or you) whichever is the noisiest :winkwink:

Bananas - Good luck hun :dust::dust::dust:

Laubull - Are you using OPKs hun or just temping?:flower:

AFM - CD13 and PEAK :happydance: does this mean my body is finally back to normal?

:hugs:

X


----------



## bananas2

Elaine I understand why u wouldn't wanna run with this but I do see a line 2!!

Garfie-fx they are!!

Will keep u all posted! Not gonna get my hope up but I wanna know one way or the other!!


----------



## thethomsons

Bananas so keeping fingers crossed for you! 

I have just ordered two digital PG tests so can test if notice IC getting any darker over next few days. I'm really not holding my breath though! Knowing my luck it will be MC still looming over me. 

Thanks for everyones opinion - glad it's not me just seeing things! 

Not telling DH a thing as don't even remotely want to get his hopes up or look silly if it all comes to nothing!


----------



## bananas2

Keep us posted! Oh can understand why u don't wanna tell DH!


----------



## bananas2

Tested- BFN. AF due monday gonna wait till then to test! :(


----------



## thethomsons

Bananas it's probably too early and fact that it isn't FMU prob doesn't help. I did another PG test an hour ago and it has no line and yet this morning I had faint line so I think the concentration of urine makes a difference! I am due AF on Monday too if I am like AF before MC. D and C I counted as CD1 not sure if that is right? Anyway I would try again in morning and if not wait till Monday and try again then! Fingers crossed we both get good news (though I'm almost sure I wont!!)


----------



## bananas2

Elaine I don't think its 2 early just I'm not pg!! I don't feel like I am knowing my luck my cervix will drop 10 mins before af arrives lol! But I will test monday if a no show but saying that she has been known to show her ugly face at the end of the day!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

i deffo see a secondline!!!...

on the 26th of July i had 300HCG still left in my system, even though a scan that same day showed my uterus was fully clear!...

18th of August i got my BFP... So its deffo do-a-ble. I was in complete denial though


----------



## mannymoo

Bananas and Elaine - did either of you test this morning? Any updates?


----------



## bananas2

Hey manny-i was 2 annoyed with yesterdays BFN to test this morning! Just reading smep it say to test 15 days after + opk which will be 2mo so will give it a go! Not holding out much hope at all!! Normally I can imagine some symptoms but I've got nothing this month!


----------



## mannymoo

Bananas - so many ladies say that the month they got their BFP, they had less symptoms than other months. So there is always hope. Let us know how you get on tomorrow. Fingers crossed. x


----------



## thethomsons

Well my plot thickens!! Today I decided to do my digital ovulation test today and I got a smiley face!!!! Also my cheapie was a MAJOR positive so I have no doubts at all that I must be ovulating!! No idea why I am getting line on PG test but I have no doubts that I am def about to start the 2WW! Dh and I will get busy over weekend and then it is waiting game! At least I know where I am at now which makes me feel LOADS better! I have loads of CM and feel much wetter below (sorry tmi) but have no doubt what's going on now!! Keeping fingers crossed! Will post pic when get home to show you! xx

Hope everyone well x


----------



## mannymoo

Elaine - glad you finally got a smiley face! Remember though that OPK picks up HCG too so still keep an eye on that. Although if you've got the EWCM it does sound like Ov. If it stays smiley for a few days, I would do another Pregnancy test. But in the meantime, no harm in getting busy DTD!! Have a fun weekend! x


----------



## thethomsons

Don't think there is any doubt do you!! 

Feel so excited and I know it is only OV not PG but it is a sign that I am finally getting back to normality. Still confused as to why getting faint line on PG (like faintest line EVER) and yet def positive OPK? Anyway am going to take it that this is the weekend that we BD like mad and hope for the best! Suppose also have to accept that it may not infact work at all. Fingers crossed eh! Anything else I can do to possibly help the big TTC weekend?? 
How is everyone?? xx
 



Attached Files:







ov.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Babee_Bugs

It could be picking up pregnancy aswell hunnie :)... i would deffo retest with a pregnancy test


----------



## horseypants

The timing does sound like o (in retrospect) get busy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mannymoo

Elaine I don't think there is any chance that you would have enough hcg from your mc to make a digi opk smile. Either you ARE ovulating (which I think you are) or it is possibly a new pregnancy. I def think get busy dtd!! Also put you legs up for 30 mins after. Apparently that really does help. Good luck!! I'm hoping to ov early next week so we'll be testing quite close together. Hooray!! Good luck.


----------



## thethomsons

Manny moo I think you are right, the fact ic went sooo positive so quickly is def Ov. Just going to test again at lunch and see if still there. DH and I dtd every other day since 11th August plus will do every night till Monday. When do I count dpo from?

Would be so good if we are close to testing together!

Will feedback today's result later xx

Def think need to have chat with all these people who say you don't ov with hcg in system, it's obviously smallest amount I have but def oving!!


----------



## thethomsons

Hey girls, well what a weekend, I am SOOO confused! I have had the smiley face on digital OPK since Friday pm and it has gone this morning so pretty sure that was my OV as I said in previous post. ANYWAY so remembering I was still getting a line on PG test though SOO faint I decided to buy two slightly better tests to try again. To my shock there are definite lines on them (especially bottom one which is FMU today) ??? The top one one teatime last night. 

Here is what I don't get, how would i get smiley faces that then disappeared this morning and yet I seem to be getting slightly darker PG test, though still faint? Also strange thing is IC not really picking up anything apart from almost shadow line. I don't think the test below is that unnoticeable? 

What worries me is maybe this is retained tissue from D and C 5 weeks ago? Would I really be getting positive test 5 weeks after? Also how could I be OVing if already PG? I honestly dont know what to think? In my head I go between

1. Im PG again
2. Retained tissue meaning will need more surgery :-(( My D and C was guided by scan though so I can't see how this could be right? 

Also I have had negative tests too? 

I have an appointment at EPAS tomorrow to discuss M/Cs and to get clotting jabs so can ask everything when I am down but kinda scared either way. 

I DONT WANT TO GET MY HOPES UP! I honestly don't know WHAT to think? 

Showed DH PG tests and he doesn't know what to think either?? 

Help xx
 



Attached Files:







pg.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Laubull

Thethomsons, I'm no OPK expert but from my understanding they can show a + when you're pregnant and some people do you them as well as hpts. Sooo based on this I think you must be pregnant again.

I think the next step is a blood test, can you ask for one tomorrow?

I hope you get what you want and this is IT!

X


----------



## thethomsons

What make me have more doubts is that my opk digital now lost smiley face so not showing positive, if this was new then surely digital smiley would stay positive?


----------



## mannymoo

Wow Elaine! This is confusing!! I think your best option is to stop all the testing and rather request a blood test tomorrow and one on Wednesday to see if it's doubling. If it doubling, it would def be a new preg. If it's going up but not doubling, I would say it's retained tissue. An if it's going down, well then I guess it's old. You must be so frustrated by now. Really hoping that it's a new and healthy pregnancy. That would be wonderful!

Fms today is cd 11. Hoping to get a pos opk on Tuesday. But could be anytime from Wednesday to Saturday.

Hope everyone else is doing great! X


----------



## Laubull

Sorry I completely missed the fact you now longer getting the smiley face! I'm confused!

I think Manny is right, you need some tests. 

Manny I hope you get your + opk soon!

X


----------



## dodgercpkl

Hey ladies. Sorry I disappeared.... it's been a month where I just was feeling... bleh I guess.

Elaine - I agree with Mannymoo. I think you need to go in for a blood test on it to set your mind at ease. I know that it can take a while for HCG levels to drop but I do think it's wise to make SURE they have. The one explanation I can think of for why you would be getting the faint positive on the HPT but not on the OPK now is that if you do have enough HCG in your system to give you just that faint line, it might not be enough to register on the OPK, so you MAY have ovulated this weekend AND still had some HCG in your system. It's not common, but it can happen. I'd still very much recommend going in for a blood test though.

How's everyone else doing? I see there are new people since I last posted, so welcome to everyone new though I'm sorry you find yourself here.

AFM, I'm WTT right now and I'm 99% sure that I will be for the next 1-2 months as well. I had my MRI on Thursday (boy did THAT suck. I'll be thankful if I never have to have one again), but won't get any news until my RE gets back from vacation on Tuesday. Like I said though, I'm 99% positive that the answer is going to be that I have a septum and that we need to remove it. I got my copy of the HSG finally and they pointed to a septum (not wishy washy like "oh it could be this or it could be that" it said their overall impression was septated uterus and under findings said "Septated uterus is demonstrated with 2 distinct horns") and my u/s from last year said that I had a "sub-septus uterus" which is apparently a term for partial septate. Because of those two findings, I'm really wondering why we had to go through the time and expense of an MRI rather then just jumping to surgery. I'm a bit annoyed about that.


----------



## mannymoo

Oh Dodge - that does such. Can't believe you had to go through the whole MRI scan! How long will it be before you can have the surgery and how long do you have to wait afterwards before you start TTC again? On the up-side (if there is one..) at least you know what it is and can start taking steps to correct it. Really hope this is a quick process for you and that you're back up-and-running as quickly as possible!

Elaine - are you going to go for blood tests today? Let us know what happens...


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Thethomsons... Thats a pretty good Pregnancy test line!!! for 5 weeks Past d&c i was still having positives at this point, but there were just shadowy somethings, then within a few days it got darker and darker!! to the point i knew i was pregnant again. I never did get a negative!!!

When you Miscarry and use opks's there arent proved to be effective, one day there can be positive the next there can be negative... there can jump all over the place... OPK's arent fool proof and the digitals ive found to be worse!, there can pick up HCG, LH and also turn positive when your period is due lol... If you implanted the other day when you were getting the smiley's im guessing your body must of been sending out some chemical to make it positive...

My friend was testing her LH levels and 7 days after she started getting OPK+'s again but then a day later went negative so she was confused when exactly she ovulated. But it turns out that shes pregnant and the opk was picking up implantation :thumbup:

To me your Pregnant, those tests are too dark and the fact you have had negatives... and for the reasons ive just explained regarding your OPK's. Deffo arrange for some betas, which i think your doctor would advise in any case.. also to me it looks like you have progression!!!... i bet if you took a digital now it would be positive!!!

Congrats


----------



## CherylC3

I think pregnant Elaine :)


----------



## bananas2

I'm finding things a bit tough at the moment!! AF arrived sunday and seeing 2 peolpe announce 2nd and 4th babies on the way in a matter of hours on FB had hit me like 10 tons of bricks!!

Gonna take some time out of TTC. No more opk, checking when next AF due etc

All the best ladies!


----------



## mannymoo

Sorry you're having a tough time bananas. I really hope you're feeling better soon. Sometimes takings some time out is the best solution and you'll probably get pregnant straight away if you're not thinking about it. You know where to find us when you're feeling up to it. xx


----------



## garfie

Banannas- aw hun:hugs: we will still be here when you are ready:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Khloeee

Bananas - sorry you are feeling bad. In the days when I started bleeding with my chemical last month, two people announced new pregnancies. Obviously, I don't begrudge their news in any way, but it did make that time that little bit harder for me. I had to hide away and not look online for a week or so (apart from here!). I think seeing AF will always make us feel quite down for a while, but hopefully you will feel a bit better next week once you're in the swing of a new cycle. 

Not much news here. I'm 5 DPO, which is the time I start anticipating AF. Reaaally hoping that AF stays away for longer as a result of the B6 I've been taking this month. If I can get past 9 DPO it will be a record. I have already seen a few changes to my cycle this month as a result of the vitamins, so I'm slightly positive.


----------



## Lou15

Elaine did you have your appointment today? If so how did it go? Sorry if I've got the wrong day!

Bananas sorry you're feeling so down about it all. I think a bit of a break will definitely do you good. 

Everyone else- I am reading regularly and thinking of you all, but my sickness is getting worse by the day and I'm really struggling. Yesterday all I kept down was some hula hoops! Still at work but today especially was a terrible ordeal! So don't feel that I'm neglecting you all or not wishing you well, I just feel so very unwell.


----------



## thethomsons

Aw Bananas really hope a bit of time out will do you good. WE are all here for you any time remember that! xx 

Thanks girls for all your advice and support over last few days appreciate it. 

Well my appointment today was good but I am not any further forward really! Well I suppose I am in a way as I got some answers to some of my queries! 
Still not sure if I am PG or not though lol. She said it seems very strange that I would still have a positive at 5 weeks passed D and C and usually hormones are gone by 3 weeks so she did suggest it may well be a new pregnancy though to be honest I don't think it is yet! I mentioned to her that I had smiley face on OPK on Friday and she thought it strange that I would have a positive OPK and positive PG test! The basics of it is that I have to wait two weeks and either AF will come or I will be officially PG! So it is now a waiting game really to see if AF turns up or not. She kept saying that it was strange getting positive test still though and would not be surprised if new PG and nothing to worry about. (Yeah right!) 
She also said not to worry at all about the BiCornuate Uterus as I have already had my DS and so it is probably coincidental if anything. She said that she reckons it has just been very unlucky and I have every chance that next PG will be absolutely fine. 
I asked about the Baby Aspirin and she said that if I get a positive PG test in two weeks (due to no AF) then I should start taking it as a precaution until I get clotting tests back which can take 8 weeks. They also took bloods for a thyroid test which if comes back positive means I can take part in some trial (if not already PG). 
I really don't want to get my hopes up so am not going to read too much into anything regarding the tests. She did hint that possibly the HCg was one PG leaving and the OPK was my body trying to create another so there is a chance that it is nothing new. 

So I am going to class today as 2DPO as reckoning I would have OV yesterday roughly as got first smiley face on Friday night and by Sunday morning it was gone. We have DTD the last 4 nights and I think we need a night off! 9 (Do you think we should be doing it tonight or do you reckon enough little guys in there and prob OVd anyway??) 

In my head I am thinking at least in two weeks I should know one way or the other and can go from there. 

I have had quite obvious "pains" in my ovary area today and (.)(.) have had slight twinges not sure if that is sign of OV or PG - giving up guessing! Def sensation in ovaries area that I have not felt before. Might not even be anything. 

I no longer need to take Iron which is good as my levels are back up and been told no problem if PG again before AF so feel good about that. 

There was no mention of bloods to check HCG but to be honest I can cope wondering for two weeks as at least I should have an answer one way or another! Will prob keep checking the IC to see if any development anyway! 
Did a CB digital before appointment to see if said anything but said NOT PREGNANT though i did use a tiny bit of urine after loads to drink so prob wouldn't have picked up like FMU. Not using the other one till two weeks time!! Saving it. 

Anyway you can let me know what you think!!! (Oh got a faint line on a tesco test today but was after ten minutes, would you still count it??) Quite often my lines take ages to show but still have colour to them (even if faint)

Hope everyone well xx


----------



## Khloeee

thethomsons - I am taking 1 x baby aspirin a day. Not pregnant, but I heard it can help with preparing the uterine lining, and rules out blood clotting problems, so I thought why not?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I cant believe the doctor didnt order some betas for you???

I went back to my doctor after 5 weeks of still having a positive test, and i demanded a Beta test and it came back at 57!!!... further tests showed i was indeed pregnant!


----------



## thethomsons

To be honest Babee I am kinda glad that I didn't get any bloods taken, would just make me even more obsessed about whole thing. Today I have been thinking about it all less than any other day since miscarriage. I think I kinda know that all will be revealed in two weeks or bit less and so I am just aiming for then. Going to know one way or another and it means I will be ever so slightly further down the line of it all if that makes sense! I keep getting sensation in my kinda ovary area and not sure if relevant to anything but definitely something going on whether it is AF thinking about it or PG developing. Really not sure! I don't want to be too disappointed if AF comes so trying to to think too much at all about it until time comes! I am sooo busy at work at moment and have really thrown myself into it to try and keep me occupied. Keep thinking even if it is AF that comes, at least I will know I am back to the start, anything else is a bonus!
Started taking Baby aspirin today just incase anyway!


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies - hope you're all good!

Just got my :D on the OPK! Whoop whoop. Lets get this 2WW started!!!


----------



## thethomsons

Ahh brilliant! Get busy!! We are pretty close together!!


----------



## Khloeee

Wishing you a speedy 2WW, Mannymoo.

I'm 7 DPO today and temps still up there so hopefully no period for a few more days. Oh, I would love a 10+ LP this month!


I decided to come clean about my MCs and TTC journey over the past 7 months and have published several entries on my blog (which my friends and family read too). Keeping it all a secret has just been eating me up, and I feel much better now it's out there. If anyone would like to read the posts I've written on the subject, they are all here: https://chloewitters.wordpress.com/category/miscarriage/


----------



## mannymoo

Khloeee - so pleased temps are still up at 7DPO. Really hoping that this LP is long enough to catch a healthy egg. When will you test? 

I completely agree with you - talking about stuff is such a way to heal from this whole process. It upsets me sometimes that people refuse to talk about fertility issues - especially because it affects so many of us. Fortunately, a lot of my friends have been through fertility issues of some sort and have been amazing to talk to. We should all talk more!!! BTW though - the link you posted has a double https but if you delete out part of the URL it works. 

Keep us posted!!!

And YAY Elaine - glad we are close together!


----------



## Khloeee

Doh! I've edited that link now so it should work. 

I'll probably test if I get to 10 DPO. Last month I got a BFP at 9 DPO. But I'm happy not to have a positive this month, unless the B6 has miraculously doubled my luteal phase in just one cycle, a BFP this month will probably just mean another MC.


----------



## thethomsons

It's very quiet in here over last few days!
Lou, Cheryl, pop tart, dodger, babee, garfie, bananas hope you are all ok

Mannymoo- how is it going!! 

Everyone else - hope u r ok!

Afm- had smiley face on Friday night gone by Sunday morning- where would you say i am DPO??

Only got cheapie pg tests which are showing def negative so just focusing on 2ww!

Xx


----------



## mannymoo

Elaine I would count monday as 1dpo. I'm going to count today as 1 dpo as I'm sure I Ov'ed during the night. Got up to go to the loo and got a really sharp pain on one side.

Yes - where is everyone? Hope you're all doing well?


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

I'm still here - sorry got a few issues with my son who has autism (he started senior school yesterday) and we need a period of adjustment.

I am also busy with my avon rounds I know have two :happydance: and one involves a lot of walking (around my village) and the other is a bus ride away:dohh:

Elaine/Manymoo - :happydance: for being in the tww, not sure if I am or not at the moment as my CBFM detected a PEAK but FF has not added any cross hairs - strange:shrug: Anyway I will start testing on the 10 so not long now:happydance:

Khloee - Fingers crossed for you hun that the B6 is working and your LP is longer so sorry for your losses i have not read your blog but I will do when I get a min:flower:

Babe - How are you feeling today hun - any new symptoms?:flower:

Cheryl/ Poptart - Hope you ladies are still enjoying your pregnancy :happydance:

Love to all the other ladies:flower:

AFM - Well take a look at the chart:haha: Testing will begin the 10 September though :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mannymoo

Good luck Garfie. How are you feeling? Anything out of the ordinary? Hope your son is settling into senior school nicely!


----------



## garfie

Mannymoo - You're not going to make me symptom spot are you:haha: well okay if you insist - sore boobs even when I lay down (maybe carrying my avon books?) cramping as if af is on her way (suffer with ibs maybe gas):blush: sore back (maybe lugging the books)?:haha:

So you can see all of my symptoms can be explained and the fact that I haven't even got crosshairs:shrug: am I in the tww or have I not O - ah well bring on the testing:happydance:

Son was hyper last night had a real hard time settling him down:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mannymoo

I'm only 1DPO (if that) and I'm already looking for symptoms!! Unsurprisingly - nothing yet!

Sore BBs sounds very promising. Ooo - looking forward to some BFPs this cycle.


----------



## thethomsons

I must be 4dpo, Dh and I BD Fri, Sat and Sun night but not since, do you reckon that will cover it if Monday was 1dpo? Having slight panic!


----------



## garfie

Elaine - Relax hun :coffee: I would say you have more than covered it, the month I got pg we didn't have sex since 4 days before O I was mighty p~~~~~ at him:haha:

Welcome to the tww:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## thethomsons

Garfie thanks, can't put more pressure on Dh as he is doing really important course at work with exams and is very stressed, for the first time since 2 weeks after D and C we haven't DTD for three whole nights! He has an exam tomorrow so no chance tonight either though it would be too late now anyway wouldn't it? Thinking we should have done it Monday night too but if that is 1DPO would be too late anyway. The smiley face I got on Friday tea time could have been earlier than that as didn't test then so who knows! Trying not to over analyse but soo hard lol. No symptoms at all yet but def would be too early anyway so not fretting. 

Trying to think it will either be AF or PG a week on Monday so will know one way or other and can move on officially from D and C. It was 30th July which seems like a lifetime ago. So glad did OV test so know I ovulated really late but still did! 

xx


----------



## Lou15

Elaine- totally think you have it covered on BDing front- I'm sure adding in monday would not have made any difference at all, there will have been plenty of swimmers ready and waiting!

Garfie- hope your son settles down at senior school soon.

So sorry everyone that I've not been contributing much- just feel so dreadful. My scan on tues was all good though, baby just fine. But I was extremely dehydrated and had lots of ketones in my urine and had to go for blood tests. Not heard anything yet so they can't have found anything too awful. I have been trying even harder since to drink as much as possible and have found that flavoured waters go down quite well. 

I will chat more at the weekend. Lots of love to all and best wishes for the TWW-ers! xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hi ladies just checking in still sick as a dog :( but my scan on wed went really well so I'm hoping this is it for me as I'm passed my danger zone my next scan is in 2 wks.xxxxx

Hoping you ladies will be joining me shortly. Xxxx


----------



## mannymoo

So SO pleased to hear our Pregos are all doing well. You ladies are my inspiration!
Elain - I think you have all bases well covered so don't stress about it. Sit back, relax and let the fun times roll!

FMS - I got another smiley face OPK yesterday morning and last night. Still have to test today. I've never had a smily for more than 12 hours so to now have it for 2 days is freaking me out! Not sure what the deal is but my temps are still low so we'll wait and see. I'm so tired of BDing - just want to ovulate and move on. Does anyone else get sick of DTD? Or is it just me...

TGIF! Hope you all have amazing weekends.
xx


----------



## Khloeee

Hi girls. 9 DPO today and OF COURSE I tested, even though I promised myself I wouldn't until later...but what difference does it really make, y'know?

Anyway, very faint line on an internet cheapy. Exactly the same as last month at 9 DPO, that one ended up a chemical. There is a big chance that this one will go the same way, as I still haven't sorted out my luteal phase length and have been told that a 7 - 8 LP will always end in MC. But I have been taking B6 this cycle, so my only hope is that that is enough to change things.... I think it takes more time though. Kind of annoying, I thought "Wow, this B6 might actually be working. 9 DPO and no sign of period yet!" But no, it's probably just another chemical delaying AF.

I'm not happy about this yet, I know you ladies can understand this. But even if not third time lucky, a third loss will mean GP will refer me for further tests, so either way I am moving forward.


----------



## mannymoo

Khloeeee - I'm super-excited that you got your BFP. Maybe the B6 will work and your little bean can implant safely and quickly! Do you have any signs or symptoms that AF is on her way? Keep us posted. xx


----------



## Khloeee

No signs yet. No pregnancy signs either. Last time it took about 2 weeks from
9 DPO for AF to show up.


----------



## mannymoo

Well my fingers are VERY tightly crossed for you. This could very well be it! 
Is there any chance your Dr will give you a progesterone script? Perhaps increased progesterone will also delay AF (if she is thinking about appearing) giving you a chance to implant properly.


----------



## Khloeee

No, I asked my GP about that last month. It's not the done thing here (I'm in the UK), at least at this stage. If I get refered to a specialist, then they might agree to progesterone suppliments, but I won't get refered unless this pregnancy fails. 

I did have my progesterone levels checked two days ago, but seeing as I have actually conceived, my results will probably come back as within normal range for a non-pregnant person. So they will tell me my progesterone levels aren't a problem, when they could still be low for pregnancy.


----------



## thethomsons

Hey girls, hope you are all well! 

Ok so looking for some advice. I am about 7DPO today (smiley OPK was last Friday) and I have noticed loads of thick CM tinged with blood?? Its stringey blood and also a bit on wiping? It is very light though? Surely this wouldn't be AF coming already. I am normally 14 days LP but would M/C affect that? Got my positive OV on CBD so prettu sure it is reliable? 

Any thoughts or anyway experienced similar? xx


----------



## CherylC3

Omg it must be implantation Hun. Xx


----------



## Laubull

I was thinking the same, implantation bleeding!! I hope it is for you 

AFM I'm 9DPO and no symptoms to speak of....AF is due on Wednesday, I'm planning to wait until it's late to test, Friday I think.

X


----------



## thethomsons

Cheryl - Is this what implantation would be like? I never had it with DS or 2 m/c. Don't want to get hopes up! Did a PG test but def negative but know its too early!

Laubull - Keeping fingers crossed we both get a BFP! 

Scared that it is AF coming but surely wouldn't be if only had OV + last weekend? 

xx


----------



## Laubull

Thank you, I hope we both get a BFP too 

I had IB with both pregnancies, mine was like the beginning of AF, brown cm last a day at the most.

X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Sounds like implantation Hunnie... Do you have any weird crampings going on, I always get implantation cramps and then 2 days later I get a positive!.. I knew 100% that i was pregnant this time round, when I felt those cramps.. I just knew it and obviously I was!


----------



## thethomsons

Babee can you explain exactly what your implantation bleeding experience is so I can compare to this? I have had really white cm with blood streaks if that makes sense, also quite brown cm and had one wipe with red. Sorry if FAR too much info. I definitely feel crampy but very low down, almost at ovary area if that makes sense. I'm also KNACKERED. Really dont want to get hopes up as have had no AF since M/C so might mean that AF coming early. Only thing is I only had smiley OPK last Friday so surely I wouldn't get AF THAT soon?? Hope this week goes quick!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I didn't get the bleeding, but I did get the cramping... It's hard to describe, but it was also low down, felt similar to af coming, but also felt abit like ovulation, this pregnancy it lasted for 2 days! On the 2nd day it lasted for about 6 hours and then just went! I knew instantly it was implantation! 2 days later I got a positive test... I also didn't have a af either :)


----------



## thethomsons

Babee I'm not sure what to think! I haven't had any more of the blood tinged cm since earlier so don't think it can be Af (especially as 7DPO). This would be too early surely!? I definitely have "sensation" in lower belly area but so scared it is all in my head. Trying not to read too much into it. Will know one way or other a week from now so going to try and put it to back of head if possible.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

To me it certainly doesn't sound like AF! It does sound like implantation though, but I totally understand you for not wanting to get your hopes up.

I was only soo certain that it was implantation and I was pregnant this time round, because it was the third time I had felt the exact same feeling and I turned out to be pregnant!.. So I was pretty confident.

I would say to keep your mind open and keep an eye on how things go, and fingers crossed x


----------



## thethomsons

Time will tell Babee, going to be a LONG week lol


----------



## Laubull

OMG....after all of this implantation talk, I just went to the loo and there was pink cm!! Trying not to get too excited but maybe this is it for us both?!

Ahhh need to calm down and NOT test tomorrow am. AF please stay away, I hope it isnt you!

X


----------



## thethomsons

Yay laubell how exciting! I don't want to get hopes up incase it's af starting slowly so will see what next few days bring! When r u ready to test?? X


----------



## Laubull

I agree with you.....particularly after my temp took a drop this morning, I did have a disturbed nights sleep with lots of random dreams but now feel AF is on the way. Got cramps and back ache. Too early but this is my first cycle after mc.

I will spend the day check toilet paper and keeping everything crossed for us both


----------



## thethomsons

Laubull we are in exact same boat! I'm about 8dpo what about you? So far today had nothing but will see rest of day! Speak later x

Morning all x


----------



## Lou15

Morning all!
Elaine, does sound more like implantation than AF to me, but as you say time will tell! Laubull, fingers crossed for you too, hope AF doesn't get you!

Where is everyone else in their cycle- there's quite a few of us on here now so I've lost track a bit. Manny, how many DPO for you now? :flower:

And PopTart- WHERE ARE YOU? WE MISS YOU! Please come back and let us know how you're doing xx :hugs:

AFM, I am now NINE WEEKS AND TWO DAYS pregnant! Feels like I'm finally getting somewhere now. I'm still getting my weekly appointments, and my proper 12 week scan is booked for the 2nd of October. I am still vomiting away, and feeling rubbish all the time. I spoke to my brother yesterday, who is a doctor, and he thinks I should accept some anti-sickness meds, so I'm going to speak to my consultant about it tomorrow, as I just can't take much more of this. My good news is that I have been allowed to cut work down to a 4 day week, so no more mondays at work for me (My other days are so long that I will still be working full time hours though). 

Good luck to everyone who is trying, and hope the pregnant ladies are coping with the all-day sickness! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies sounding like there will be a few more BFPs in here. X

Afm my sickness has been better from yest so hoping I'm over the worse but a bit concerned tht i feel a bit better. X

Pop tart pls update us Hun. Xxx


----------



## Laubull

Elaine I am 10DPO, AF is due Wednesday/Thursday...... I will test Friday if it doesn't arrive. When will you test? I hope this boat we're in is on it's way to BFP ville!!

Lou, thank you and 9 weeks, wow, congrats  I hope your sickness gets better, if your brother is recommending you take the anti-sickness drugs then I would. Have you been able to eat and drink much?

Cheryl I am pleased your sickness is getting better too 

It's going to be a long day/week, PLEASE let there be a BFP at the end of it for lots of us!

x


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies, the bleeding defiantly sounds like IB to me! Have everything crossed that thats what it is! I had it with my second pregnancy and like the other ladies have said, it was like very early AF. My cramping was also AF-type cramping so I was 100% certain thats what it was. However, it only lasted one day and then a tiny bit of spotting the next day and then nothing! I only got a BFP 5 - 6 days later so try hold out testing for as long as you can.

Cheryl and Lou - I can believe you are both over the 9 week mark! That is fabulous! Lou - so thrilled that they have let you cut down on the days. And I would definitely get the anti-sick meds. Cheryl - I wouldn't worry too much about the sickness. I think for a lot of people, it comes and goes so no doubt it will hit you again one day soon. Enjoy the days that you are feeling good. o you still have other symptoms like sore boobs?

FMS - FF plotted Ov on Wednesday last week but I am almost certain it was Thursday or Friday. So I'm somewhere between 3 and 5 DPO. I didn't have too much out of the ordinary until DH and I both got food poisoning last night and have spent the whole night fighting for the toilet - lovely!!! Not sure what impact that has on TTC but I can't imagine it will do me any good. I also have had some sharp pains around my right ovary but I seem to recall having this in other months. Because we've been so sick, my temps are all over the place. At least I am tucked up in bed and working from here for the day so I don't have to face the world. 

Thats it from me. Hope everyone has a wonderful week.
xxx

ps: Where have the other ladies gone? Looking forward to some updates...


----------



## CherylC3

Well the sickness is defo here got up to do housework there my god it's bad. X


----------



## Khloeee

Hi folks,

thethomsons - just wanted to reiterate the comments that are guessing implantation bleed for you. I've had an IB once before, and it was like EWCM with streaks of pink. I'm hoping that this is a good sign for you! 

I've had another temp shift this morning, so I'm hoping that it stays high and that means I've got a triphasic curve. The next week is the danger zone for me, so I'm very nervous and still temping obsessively even though I've had a BFP. Only 12 DPO so anything could happen.


----------



## Laubull

khloeee did I completely miss your BFP or just forget, either way CONGRATS and good luck


----------



## CherylC3

Aw congrats Hun xxxxx


----------



## Lou15

Khloee- fingers crossed this isn't another chemical for you- keep us updated!

Manny- sorry to hear about your food poisoning- glad you don't have to go in to work today and hope you feel better soon. I don't think this should affect your TTC though- either it all went well and a wee fertilised egg is getting ready to implant, or not....and I REALLY hope it is, very keen for lots more BFPs on here very soon!

Cheryl, sorry you're still so rough too. I discovered Krackawheats yesterday, they're going down quite well- nice and salty. I'm getting very fed up, I really want to want a huge big meal, and to eat and eat til I'm stuffed, but it's not going to happen anytime soon! My jeans don't fit anymore- they're too big! Never thought I'd have that particular problem in pregnancy...!

Keep the updates coming in ladies, you're helping to keep me sane! xx


----------



## CherylC3

I managed dinner last night but cus only eat half I think ipmy stomach has shrunk. X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

my nausea has hit me like a brick wall!!! ive never ever had nausea before :/ glad for symptoms but Blurghhhh lol

Congrats Khloeee x


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Sorry I have been MIA for a while you may remember my eldest started Senior school well we have had a few "meltdowns" but hopefully now he is getting used to the change peace will ensue once again:haha:

Lou - Little and often may be better for you hun - is your M/W worried about the weight loss? - if not don't you be:flower:

Cheryl - Sorry you are still feeling so rubbish - BIG :hugs:

Khloee - Think I may have missed this update, have you got a BFP?:flower:

Mannymoo - So sorry you have had food poisoning - but like the others have said I don't think it will effect the TTC except the romance bit:blush:

Elaine - How are you today hun?:flower:

Babee - How are your symptoms - did you go to the docs everything going well this time? - I started testing with the IC you recommended in your journal - I think they are faulty because they keep giving me a Negative :haha:

Anyone seen our leader POP TART - how is she getting on?:shrug:

AFM - Still no crosshairs :cry: tested today NEGATIVE not sure if I have even O this cycle on the pos side no witch as yet:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Khloeee

Thanks girls. I posted rather unenthusiastically about 4 pages back, which is why you might have missed the news. You know how it is, it doesn't mean anything at this stage. Easier to set myself up fpr the worst.


----------



## garfie

Khloee - You must not be negative hun (though I can fully understand why you are) - you need to be positive and full of hope after all what do we have if we don't have hope:flower:

I will say congrats hun :happydance:

Sit back and relax you've got to grow a baby :coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## thethomsons

Khloee Congrats, I def missed that too! Try not to stress, i'm keeping my fingers crossed everything is fine xx

Garfie and others who asked how I am, first of all thanks for asking! Well today I have no blood at all, just creamy CM and that is it! The day is not over yet so not sure what is going on yet. Will need to wait till end of week to know more suppose. Time is sooo slow lol. 

Sorry to all girls that are PG - the symptoms are soo hard but will be soo worth it! Really hope I might be in same boat very soon! Not getting hopes up though!


Mannymoo - Hope you feel better soon, food poisoning is horrible!

Laubull - Do you have an more symtoms today? I will be testing Friday too! If no luck will try again Sunday but I reckon if BFN will have AF by then anyway. I usually get light spotting few days before full flow so may know before all that. Hopefully we both get good news! All will be revealed soon eh!!


----------



## Laubull

Elaine.....well after the pink CM last night I am now noticing everything, I don't know if that's a good thing or not! Symptoms are very sore boobs and sicky feeling. I also have ear ache, I don't think that's related though!

How about you?

Waiting till Friday is going to be hell but I know it's the right thing to do. I just hope I get a good nights sleep tonight and my temperature shoots up.

Fingers crossed for us and everyone else testing soon!!

x


----------



## thethomsons

Funny Laubull but I have had earache too! Very bizarre!


----------



## mannymoo

Khloeee so pleased to hear that AF has kept away! This could be your little miracle! I agree that you should try be a bit positive (SO much easier said than done - i know!) have you done more tests and is the line getting darker?

Garfie did you get a true positive opk? If so what day was that? Your temps look quite inconsistent and beside the one big increase, it is hard to tell when and if ovulation happened. If you got a pos opk, put that into FF and see ifbit gives you a date. Otherwise try disregard you 2 highest pre-Ov temps and your lowest post- Ov temp. That could plot things for you. Good luck!

I just had some toast and apple and it has stayed down - hooray!! Dh unfortunately has the "man" version (if you know what I mean ;)) and still cannot move... Lol


----------



## Laubull

Omg I wonder if ear ache is a sign, I hope so! Anyone else had it? Another thing, I feel very heavy down there, if that makes sense?

Manny I'm pleased you realise the man version is much worse, like man flu! Ha, yeah right, they just can't cope!

X


----------



## garfie

Mannymoo - Thanks for trying to sort out this mess!:haha: Ok what happened I got a PEAK on CBFM (CD13) and FF said you may have O on (CD14) but where are my cross hairs I waited for them to appear:shrug: I never did OPK this month as I was so excited to see my PEAK.

Anyway next month back to OPKs - but where is the witch hiding? post mc I have had a 24, 19, 22, ? day cycles (24 being normal for me) mind you after a mc who says what is normal anymore:cry:

:happydance: for your food staying down that's great news shame about your DH version so sad his is much much worse:winkwink:

Laubull - I think ear ache could be a sign if runny/blocked noses and headaches can - all the tubes are connected take extra care of yourself just in case:flower:

Khloee - I have just read some of your blog hun - try and stay positive have you tested recently? Arlo is a beautiful name so unusual where did it originate?:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Khloeee

mannymoo said:


> Khloeee so pleased to hear that AF has kept away! This could be your little miracle! I agree that you should try be a bit positive (SO much easier said than done - i know!) have you done more tests and is the line getting darker?

I tested again this morning and the line is darker than 3 days ago. But that happened last month at exactly the same DPO, and then a week later lines went faint again and I started bleeding. If I can get past the next week or so, I might start to have a bit more hope!



garfie said:


> Khloee - I have just read some of your blog hun - try and stay positive have you tested recently? Arlo is a beautiful name so unusual where did it originate?:hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Thank you : ) Arlo was pretty much just the only name me and OH could agree on, no special meaning behind why we chose it other than we both liked it.


----------



## Laubull

Garfie I am not an expert on FF or OPks but can't you force FF to put in crosshairs.... I could be wrong though. Anyway the fact you've not got AF could be a good sign, maybe you have a shy bean hiding in there? I hope so 

x


----------



## thethomsons

Girls - why is it you think you are fine about everything and then something hits you and you are not? This would have been roughly time I would be having my LO number 2 if hadn't had M/C. :-( I'm ok mostly as hopeful of possibly being PG again (though prob not) and then on facebook is my Sister in Laws scan picture at 21 weeks and it just cut me like a knife. This is my sister in law who can't see green cheese and was pregnant three weeks ahead of my second m/c (obviously trying really hard after I announced I was PG before first m/c)
Anyway just want to cry in a corner at mo. Def really emotional at mo but that is normal for week before Af for me. 
Funny how you think you are over things and then BANG - Nope :-( xx


----------



## Laubull

Elaine I'm sorry, its so horrible when there's constant reminders around you about where you'd be :-(

My neighbour is pregnant and 33 weeks, exactly the same as I would have been with my first lost. Of course I'm happy for her but it's still hard....

I'm hoping we'll both get a BFP on Friday 

X


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi ladies. Just wanted to drop in and say thank you for sharing. I really needed to see success stories! I hope to be back in the game in no time (just need my AF to come on!).


----------



## thethomsons

Laubull - Thanks, I know it's such a kick in the teeth sometimes. Also so trying not to symptom spot but every twinge I'm wondering --- What if?? Are you going to manage to hold offf till Friday? I have cheapies and also a CB Digital but don't want to use that till I am 100% sure if that makes sense! Feeling bit low tonight thinking that soon going to have af which is more reminders that not pg OR will be PG and back on that scary road again! If we were PG on Friday (wish) how many weeks would we be since had no AF since M/C ??

Angel - Welcome - Sorry you have to be here but we are all in same boat and are a great support network for one another. xx


----------



## Laubull

Lol you must have read my mind.... I was thinking I have one cb digi and one boots, maybe I could try the boots one tomo! Arghhhh I don't know, I SOOO want this BFP, I said I wouldn't beat myself up but if AF arrives I know I will :-(

Being positive, IF I am pregnant then I'd be 4 weeks, I counted my first day of heavy bleeding with the mc as CD1. If you know when you ovulated, I'd say add 2 weeks to that plus DPO you are now, you'd probably be a couple of day behind me? Does that make sense?!

Please, please, please, please let it be for us 

Sorry to be welcoming you Angel but I hope your rainbow is just around the corner 

X


----------



## thethomsons

Laubull said:


> Lol you must have read my mind.... I was thinking I have one cb digi and one boots, maybe I could try the boots one tomo! Arghhhh I don't know, I SOOO want this BFP, I said I wouldn't beat myself up but if AF arrives I know I will :-(
> 
> Being positive, IF I am pregnant then I'd be 4 weeks, I counted my first day of heavy bleeding with the mc as CD1. If you know when you ovulated, I'd say add 2 weeks to that plus DPO you are now, you'd probably be a couple of day behind me? Does that make sense?!
> 
> Please, please, please, please let it be for us
> 
> Sorry to be welcoming you Angel but I hope your rainbow is just around the corner
> 
> X

Laubull - So DONT test tomorrow, you don't want a BFN for nothing! Try hold out till Wednesday, thats only 48 hours early!!! I will wait if you will! To be honest I reckon I will need to test Friday as AF due Sunday for me! I do get spotting before AF though so that might spoil it all!


I agree will be gutted if AF arrive but have feeling might so trying to prepare for that as have always got next month to try again, it's just starting again is a thought! 

You have any more signs of implantation???


----------



## Babee_Bugs

thethomsons i used my Ovulation day for LMP, in 3 days time i shall see if my dates are right :)


----------



## thethomsons

Babee_Bugs said:


> thethomsons i used my Ovulation day for LMP, in 3 days time i shall see if my dates are right :)

Babee - Where do you think you are then? Do you mean your Ov day you counted as CD1? xx


----------



## Laubull

You're right, I shouldn't test tomorrow, I need to wait until AF is late, so Thursday or Friday. Together we have to be strong!

No more implantation signs I don't think. I keep prodding my boobs just to check they're still sore, I'm driving myself crazy!!

I've told DH if we don't get lucky this cycle then it's back to NTNP. I want a baby but I don't want to pressure myself or DH too much.

If only life was fair and we weren't hoping for third time lucky.....

Anymore signs for you? 
X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

well i used i think countdown to pregnancy.com and entered my ovulation day which gave me the 1st of May :shrug: could be right or could be wrong... I never had a AF so i have no idea lol

My ovulation day was the 8th of august... I implanted around 7dpo... :) I had spotting/bleeding since june lol, i deffo know im not that far on lol


----------



## thethomsons

Laubull said:


> You're right, I shouldn't test tomorrow, I need to wait until AF is late, so Thursday or Friday. Together we have to be strong!
> 
> No more implantation signs I don't think. I keep prodding my boobs just to check they're still sore, I'm driving myself crazy!!
> 
> I've told DH if we don't get lucky this cycle then it's back to NTNP. I want a baby but I don't want to pressure myself or DH too much.
> 
> If only life was fair and we weren't hoping for third time lucky.....
> 
> Anymore signs for you?
> X

Laubull - You and I are HONESTLY exact same, I have also been prodding by boobs to check if they are sore lol, got a pain kinda under my armpit area but that is it! NOT SYMPTOM SPOTTING lol
Def not one bit of spotting today. Got some CM but was just once and blood free and now pretty dry down their to be honest.


----------



## thethomsons

Babee_Bugs said:


> well i used i think countdown to pregnancy.com and entered my ovulation day which gave me the 1st of May :shrug: could be right or could be wrong... I never had a AF so i have no idea lol
> 
> My ovulation day was the 8th of august... I implanted around 7dpo... :) I had spotting/bleeding since june lol, i deffo know im not that far on lol

Will be very interested to see where you are at when you go for scan! You give me hope in the fact that you haven't had AF since M/C cause I am hoping I will be the same! Fingers and toes crossed! 

How many dpo did you test Babee??


----------



## Babee_Bugs

This is the second time that ive gotten pregnant without a AF after a Miscarriage :/

I miscarried at 12 weeks, 6 weeks after i blood tests revealed i was newly pregnant again... i miscarried that pregnancy at 8 weeks, 5 weeks later tests revealed that im pregnant :) I havent had a AF since 28th of January 2012

I never ever once thought it would be possible to do it once, never mind twice so i feel blessed!...

I got a BFP evening of 9DPO, i ran out of tests and new ones arrived on 11DPO and got my deffo BFP :)


----------



## thethomsons

Babee_Bugs said:


> This is the second time that ive gotten pregnant without a AF after a Miscarriage :/
> 
> I miscarried at 12 weeks, 6 weeks after i blood tests revealed i was newly pregnant again... i miscarried that pregnancy at 8 weeks, 5 weeks later tests revealed that im pregnant :) I havent had a AF since 28th of January 2012
> 
> I never ever once thought it would be possible to do it once, never mind twice so i feel blessed!...
> 
> I got a BFP evening of 9DPO, i ran out of tests and new ones arrived on 11DPO and got my deffo BFP :)

Hoping you are def third time lucky hun xx


----------



## Laubull

My cm is quite creamy now and tmi info alert but I feel quite 'tight' down, no idea what that means but vaguely remember I had that last BFP, hope it's a good sign!

Latest prodding update, boobs are hard and hot! Lol, I must STOPPPPPP!

Babee good luck for your scan 

X


----------



## Laubull

I second Elaine's comment Babee, I hope you're third time lucky


----------



## thethomsons

Laubull said:


> My cm is quite creamy now and tmi info alert but I feel quite 'tight' down, no idea what that means but vaguely remember I had that last BFP, hope it's a good sign!
> 
> Latest prodding update, boobs are hard and hot! Lol, I must STOPPPPPP!
> 
> Babee good luck for your scan
> 
> X

Ha ha WE MUST NOT SYMPTOM SPOT WE MUST NOT SYMPTOM SPOT!!
Chat tomorrow to see where we are at xx


----------



## Laubull

Agreed, let's catch up tomorrow about everything but symptoms!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

thank you hunnies....

Ive got a hell of alot more symptoms this time round and implantation lasted for 2 days!!! so im hoping this is all good :)

Will let yous all know x


----------



## thethomsons

Hey girls, really hoping it is nothing but I had tiniest tiniest spot of brown spotting today, was only on TP and could almost have missed it but me being OBSESSED doesn't miss anything. I'm hoping it's not start of AF coming, hoping 9 DPO would be too early for it to start showing. Who knows? Not feeling very hopeful at moment. :-( 

Trying to be positive but trying to accept prob going to have to try again next month. 

Who knows? x


----------



## Laubull

Hi Elaine, as it was only a tiny bit I hope it's nothing to worry about for the moment and NOT AF coming. How long is your LP normally?

It's so frustrating isn't it, trying to be positive but realistic at the same time, I can't strike a balance, AHHHH!

x


----------



## garfie

Laubull - I wish I could strike the balance too:haha: at least you're not on your own:flower: this is why it's called madness, because ttc drives even the sanest person mad - temping, opks, ewcm, bd, waiting, symptom spotting, testing :winkwink:

Elaine - Could it be ib? - fingers crossed that's what it is:flower:

Babee - :happydance: for symptoms, the only one I have at the moment is really sore boobs:blush:

AFM - CD25 Negative again still got sore boobs (maybe that is now the norm after my mc:shrug:)

Will POAS again tomorrow if she doesn't show her face:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Khloeee

How many DPO are you today, Garfie? I can never wait, always POAS at 9 DPO even when I promise myself that I will wait. Very hard to hold off when I know that I usually get a positive at 9 DPO with FMU.


----------



## thethomsons

Well Laubull after the tiniest brown this morning I have had nothing else so wondering if it was nothing. Tomorrow I will prob have signs of spotting if AF coming so will know for sure then. Not long to wait now and will know one way or other! 10dpo tomorrow


How are you today? Did you give in and test??


----------



## Laubull

Well that's good news you haven't had anymore, I hope it was more implantation bleeding! STAY AWAY AF for 9 months!

I resisted and didn't test this morning! I am in the negative camp today though, my boobs are still hurting and I getting the odd sharp pain but I just don't want to be let down if AF shows tomorrow or after. IF (big if!) she doesn't show I will test on Friday morning. Stupidly though I've worked out my due date if I was pregnant, now I can't stop thinking about it, ARGHHHHH!

Pretty please can this be our third time lucky month, thank you 

x


----------



## thethomsons

Laubull - if I'm totally honest with myself I really won't be surprised if af shows her ugly head. I'm bit gutted but just have that feeling I'm out this month. :-( I know it's not over till witch arrives, I just won't be surprised though very disappointed!! If I get any spotting tomorrow then I am def going to accept am out. 
Keeping fingers crossed I am totally wrong x


----------



## garfie

Khloee - Hi hun I don't have a clue if I have even O my CBFM said I reached PEAK on CD13 FF said possible O CD14 - so by them calculations 11DPO still early I know - FF has now put a pink square round tomorrow so that means the :witch: will be arriving:cry:

I used to always have 24 day cycles unless after the m/c it has now changed since the m/c my cycles are 24, 19, 22 and so far 25 :shrug: 

:hugs:

X


----------



## thethomsons

Hey girls - How is everyone tonight?

I have such a gurgling tummy lol, won't stop! 

Will be 10DPO tomorrow and think going to do a test with FMU just for the hell of it, not expecting anything but marks double digits DPO!! Had absolutely no spotting since pin prick size this morning so hoping was nothing! Will let u know what I get in morning but not holding my breath lol, prob need to wait till weeked unless AF shows!

How are you Laubull? Are you testing tomorrow too?? GO ON GO ON (just for sake of it!!!)


----------



## Laubull

Ohhhh Elaine don't tempt me! I really, really want to but am suspicious about Wednesday testing as the past 2 pregnancies I got BFP's on a Wednesday and they didnt go well. I know Im being silly....maybe if you do it I will too, altho depends on my weeing pattern, I've been up 2/3 times the last few nights and want to be sure it's concentrated wee.

I've had an indigestion feeling all evening....maybe with your gurgling tummy it's a good sign!

Decisions, decisions!!
X


----------



## Laubull

Garfie maybe test again in a couple of days, I hope there's a shy bean in there!
X


----------



## thethomsons

Laubull said:


> Ohhhh Elaine don't tempt me! I really, really want to but am suspicious about Wednesday testing as the past 2 pregnancies I got BFP's on a Wednesday and they didnt go well. I know Im being silly....maybe if you do it I will too, altho depends on my weeing pattern, I've been up 2/3 times the last few nights and want to be sure it's concentrated wee.
> 
> I've had an indigestion feeling all evening....maybe with your gurgling tummy it's a good sign!
> 
> Decisions, decisions!!
> X

Well I don't want to jinx you so if you want to wait till Thursday def do! I have decided I am going to try tomorrow as been worrying all day that AF is looming and so nothing to lose. Not expecting anything though! Shouldn't be testing till weekend but as i'm 10dpo I have been googling and loads of people get a faint BFP on 10dpo so worth a go! 
Bet I am so disappointed in morning lol - can't be any more disappointed than today when though spotting was AF looming. xx


----------



## Laubull

Well whether we get our BFP tomorrow, Thursday, Friday or the weekend I hope SOOO much it is this time 

Updates in the morning....!

X


----------



## Laubull

I CANNOT believe this! Just over 4 weeks after my miscarriage and I just got 1-2 weeks pregnant on a CB digi! Ahhhhh so happy, surprised but obviously cautious, please let it be third time lucky for me 

Elaine how did your poas go? Fingers crossed for you hunny 

Baby dust to all!

X


----------



## mannymoo

Ah LauBull - what a lovely way to start the day! And digitals are less sensitive that ordinary tests so that little bean must be very strong! Congrats to you and fingers crossed its a H&H 9 months. x


----------



## thethomsons

Omg omg omg omg I can't believe it Laubull BRILLIANT!!!!

I've not tested yet, might hang off as still early and worried I get a bfn!!

Honestly can't tell you how happy I am for you!!


----------



## Khloeee

Yay Laubull! Huge congrats. We must be very close together - I am 4+3 (well, that's from LMP but if I had a standard length cycle I'd be exactly 4 weeks today, which is probably more accurate), and also 4 weeks since my MC..... I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Khloeee

Just wanted to share this pic...here are a few things I've peed on recently, hehe. 

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b179/khloeee/preg.jpg

The earlier tests have faded loads, 9 DPO you can't even see any more, but I'm very happy with the nice strong result I got today - have never had a line that dark from an internet cheapie! And the CB digi - I was expecting 1 - 2 so very pleased with that too. Really hoping that this is my strong bean.


----------



## garfie

Laubull - :happydance::happydance: congrats hun on your BFP - of course it will be third time lucky hun relax :coffee:

Are you going to the Docs or are you waiting I know some women take comfort in HCG levels and some it just causes stress:flower:

Aw so excited for you a H&H 9 months:happydance:

AFM - Negative again CD26 (maybe I haven't O) in that case will the :witch: please step forward :haha: my temp was low this morn but was that because hubbys alarm was going off from 5 and he kept hitting the snooze button so I never had 3 hours:shrug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## CherylC3

Aw congrats ladies I got 2-3 on a digi on 13dpo Hun it will be third time lucky for yous...xx


----------



## garfie

Khloee - I can still see (just) the lines on the faded ones so deff there:happydance:

Congrats to you hun - now I can shout it :happydance::happydance: that is a nice strong lil bean in there relax now :coffee:

Elaine - :dust::dust::dust: for when you test hun - I guess I have tested that much over the years that BFNs don't really upset me anymore - of course I get disappointed but now for this cycle I just wanna know if I've O or whether a trip to the docs is in order.

FF says the witch is due today so we will see:shrug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Khloeee

Thanks guys. Although after calling the GP for my 7 DPO progesterone results I'm panicking again. The result was 19 (UK measurement). They said it inidcates ovulation (well duh, because I'm pregnant), but I thought 19 was pretty low?? So worried about this pregnancy.


----------



## garfie

Khloee - Did you deff go on 7DPO or was it earlier/later?

:hugs:

X


----------



## Khloeee

Bang on 7 DPO.


----------



## thethomsons

Girls, I did a test and it has that FAINTEST of FAINTEST lines so I am not reading too much into it or getting excited but keep everything crossed I'm on way to BFP. Might just be me seeing things, will test again tomorrow and next few days. Not due af till Sunday so still would be early. 

Loving all the positivity in here today!


----------



## garfie

Khloee - Has your doc ordered any HCG test - I found them re assuring but I know some women find them worrying.

I'm not sure about prog levels - I think mine was a bit higher than that when I was pregnant last time:flower:

Elaine - Really (says a quiet :happydance:) fingers crossed for you hun are you using a particular brand of test?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mannymoo

Wow - what a busy and exciting day on the thread today. Makes me wanna go and test too! But as I'm still somewhere between 5 and 7DPO, I think it might be a bit too early!

LauBull still thrilled for you.

Khloee - equally as thrilled that your tests are looking SOOO great. Your doctor really should be more supportive. My progesterone was slightly low last time (50 - RSA measurement - not sure what the difference is) and he put me on Utragesten straight away. Perhaps ask your pharmacist about OTC progesterone supplements. It can't do any hard so why not try.

Elaine - wooohooooo! I know it's early days but still... woooo hooooooo!

2 BFPs in one day is a good day for us all!

FMS - no "real" symptoms. The only thing is this persistent pain around my right ovary which is still there. It feels like my groin lymph node on my right side are swollen. Also bloated and cramp but again, I still think thats from the bug that DH and I had over the weekend.


----------



## thethomsons

Not convinved as just been to loo and got very small signs of spotting :-( I am totally 50/50


----------



## mannymoo

Oh and Garfie - forgot to say... I am no expert at fertility charting but in my opinion, it looks like there hasn't been enough of a temp shift to show that ovulation has occurred. It may be that its still coming or it may be an anovulatory cycle (I had one after my last MC) in which case AF will hopefully turn up soon. It must be VERY frustrating for you!!


----------



## mannymoo

thethomsons said:


> Not convinved as just been to loo and got very small signs of spotting :-( I am totally 50/50

Elaine - IB can last for weeks into a pregnancy. Try not read too much into it. When is AF due again?


----------



## thethomsons

mannymoo said:


> thethomsons said:
> 
> 
> Not convinved as just been to loo and got very small signs of spotting :-( I am totally 50/50
> 
> Elaine - IB can last for weeks into a pregnancy. Try not read too much into it. When is AF due again?Click to expand...

Sunday so still early - just going to wait it out and see what happens xx


----------



## garfie

Aw I hope I did O - otherwise this is the fourth cycle since my m/c you would think my body is back to normal by now - just off to google if a period can be late if no ovulation took place because I think I am late:cry:

This is very very frustrating:growlmad:

:happydance: to all the preggo ladies again

:hugs:

X


----------



## Khloeee

Been down to the surgery to pick up my results so I have the paper in front of me. It says:

"Serum progesterone" 19 nmol/L
Progesterone: >30 nmol/L suggests ovulation

The receptionist who told me 19 on the phone has now changed her mind. When I went in to collect the results she said "19 is the range, and your result is 30, which suggests ovulation". Ummm, I think she has no idea. Is it just me, or does it read 'anything greater than 30 nmol/L suggests ovulation, and my test results are actually 19 nmol/L ? Tried explaining this to her but she didn't get it. Can't get an appointment to see my GP today, but I'm waiting for her to call me about the results. 

Mannymoo - they don't do OTC progesterone suppliments here (I'm in the UK). And my GP won't prescribe them. The only way to get progesterone suppliments is to have 3 or more MCs, get refered to the specialists, and then wait for them to agree that my progseterone is low and needs supplimenting.

thethomsons - woohoo! I hope this is a BFP for you!


----------



## mannymoo

I might be totally wrong and maybe you did Ov but the temps just don't look right. Do you temp the same time every day as you wake up? I would suggest asking your Dr about a progesterone test during your next cycle to see if you have Oved. 

BUT I still have my fingers crossed that you have Ov'ed and that you have a shy little bean in there. xx


----------



## mannymoo

Khloeee - that is sooo irritating. I should send you some of mine ;)


----------



## garfie

Khloee - Aw hun not sure what to make of that paper I thought over 10 suggests O took place and over 15 if you are on medications:shrug:

Do you have more than one receptionist? - maybe phone at lunch when that one may be on dinner?:winkwink:

It may sound silly but does the doc even know you are pregnant? - if so surely you should be able to speak to him/her - keep trying hun until you get some answers:thumbup:

Mannymoo - I wondered if my body geared up to O but then thought sod it:haha: hope it isn't anything to do with the menapause:cry: I have temped for a year now hun - so yep know the drill:winkwink: so not got a clue what is going on this time - but either way it looks like a trip to the docs don't you think?:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mannymoo

Sorry Garfie - but I don't think you should worry about the dreaded Menapause just yet. I'm sure its just your body getting back into routine. I'm sure its nothing a little Clomid can't fix! Let us know what the doc says.

Crumbs - I have got to get of B&B today. I'm doing absolutely NO work!


----------



## Khloeee

My GP just called. Can't believe how unsympathetic she was, especially considering I went to her with my last 2 MCs. 

GP "Your progesterone level is low. You haven't ovulated". 

Me "OK. Well, what does that mean if I've been getting positive pregnancy tests?"

GP *saarcastic voice* "Well, I'd say it means you're pregnant".

Me: "Um, I meant in terms of the really low progesterone. How is that going to affect things?"

Gp "It's normal. The reason your progesterone levels didn't spike is because you had already conceived when you had the progesterone test". 

Is that a load of crap?? I thought progesterone increases in the luteal phase regardless of pregnancy? Surely you NEED the spike to sustain a pregnancy?! She's really upset me now. 

In the meantime, I took myself down to the early pregnancy unit and had another blood test to check HcG and progesterone now that I am pregnant. Not yet sure when I will get those results. 

Sorry for clogging up the thread with this stuff, I've been a nervous wreck since this morning when I got those progesterone results back.


----------



## garfie

Khloee - How awful was she? - what a bitch sorry but just had to say

:hugs: hun I don't blame you going for a HCG test at the EPU - I'm sure they will be more sympathetic.

As far as I'm aware your progesterone levels do go up unless the witch is on her way - so yes I would agree with you hun:flower:

Can you not ring the EPU and speak to them all this stress is not good for you or the baby:cry: also ask them when the HCG test is back mine came back at 6.00pm the same evening.

Hope you get some answers soon hun

:hugs:

X


----------



## Khloeee

Thanks garfie. just trying to destress now. If this pregnancy is going to fail, then there's nothing I can do about it even if I have all the figures of low progesterone etc. might as well try and relax. 

My latest google-binge has revealed that while 19 nmol/L IS low and it probably isn't looking good, the lowest progrsterone reported for viable pregnancy is 15.9 nmol/L.


----------



## mannymoo

Khloee - thats probably why your LP is always so short. Chase the EPU for an answer tonight. They can hopefully help but you will need to take something to increase progesterone. I read someone's story on the Two Week Wait website (she posted it today so it should be at the top) who is using a whole lot of herbal progesterone supplements from WholeFoods. Maybe take a look. Otherwise, what about going to see a private gynae? They might be more helpful and give you a script.


----------



## Khloeee

Mannymoo - Yes, I agree. I always suspected that my progesterone was low and that's why I had such a short LP. Now I have the bloodwork back it just confirms it. 

I am taking B6, which is meant to help progesterone levels. I ordered some progesterone cream from Amazon a few weeks ago, but it's taking ages to get here as it's coming from the US. I can't afford to see a private GP unfortunately, and they are so reluctant to give prescriptions for progesterone here. Plus, it may well be too late for this pregnancy now anyway.... I don't want to prolong a MC that was always going to happen.


----------



## Laubull

Girls thank you so much for your support, I really appreciate it and hope there'll be many more BFPs to come 

Now to catch up on the thread.....

Elaine - Ahhhhhhh a faint line, I am so excited for you! When will you test again, Friday? Make sure you use FMU. Re: spotting, if it's not heavy don't count yourself out, definitely sounds like implantation bleeding to me.

Garfie - I hope you did O, but if not is it time to ask for help, Clomid perhaps to help you O? I think you asked about my HCG levels, no I won't get them done as they won't do them, but I will get a scan at 7/8 weeks.

Khloee - I am sorry you feel worried, I don't know a huge amount about progestrone levels but check out this link https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#progesterone you ARE in the normal range  And a BIG f**k off to the doctor, what a cow! I think you are right that we're around the same length of time, I am classing my first day of heavy bleeding as CD1 which means I am technically 4+2.

Manny - I hope your BFP is coming, when will you test or when is AF due?

Big hugs to all.

x


----------



## Khloeee

Just had a call from the EPU. They wouldn't repeat my progesterone test (apparently it's a rule that they don't repeat it if you've had a test in the last 4 weeks). So I have no idea if my progesterone has increased from 19 nmol/L. But my HcG is 347 (at 4+1) and going to be tested again in 48 hours. I had all this with my 1st MC and HcG levels were rising normally then I bled a week later, so this still doesn't give me peace of mind. More waiting....


----------



## Khloeee

Laubull said:


> Khloee - I am sorry you feel worried, I don't know a huge amount about progestrone levels but check out this link https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#progesterone you ARE in the normal range  And a BIG f**k off to the doctor, what a cow! I think you are right that we're around the same length of time, I am classing my first day of heavy bleeding as CD1 which means I am technically 4+2.

Aw, thank you Laubull, but unfortunately that site is going by the ng/ml measurment which is different to the measurement we use in the UK (nmol/L). I WISH my results were in ng/ml, then they would most defiinitely be within normal range. Normal for nmol/L is anything above 30.


----------



## garfie

Aw hun - I'll wait with you (plonks her bum on the chair) and hold your hand - lets hope the HCG levels are raising nicely.

Sorry about the progesterone test not sure as my Doc said she wouldn't test me:cry:

How will I know if I have O or not - all the cycles after my m/c I have had a bleed earlier never this late:shrug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Gals - how are you all doing? 

Elaine - did you test again? 
Khloee - hope you're hanging in there.
Garfie - any change?

How is everyone else? Yes, what has happened to our leader? PopTart????

All fine here. Feeling a bit icky but not sure if that is from the stomach bug / food poisoning we had on Sunday. Hoping its not....


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

CD1 for me - and now I'm waiting for the doc to call as this will be my 5th cycle after my DNC and I'm not even sure if I am Ovulating:cry: Going to ask for a CD3 blood test and a 7DPO blood test - time to find out don't you think?:dohh:

Khloee - Hope you are taking it easy hun when do your bloods come back:flower:

Elaine - Any news, did you test again? or are you waiting:winkwink:

Mannymoo - That bug is hanging around - maybe it's not a stomach bug but a baby bug:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hey ladies i had my scan today and everything is Perfect!!! Im measuring spot on with my dates, saw little heartbeat :)


----------



## mannymoo

Congrats Babee Bugs! Fab news.


----------



## Laubull

Garfie, I am sorry :-( I hope you get help from the doctors ASAP.

Manny - I'm with Garfie, maybe it's baby bug!

Babee - congrats again!

Elaine - any test news? I have everything crossed for you!

Khloee, hows you?

AFM - question for you all.... after my mc in August I've decided to take baby aspirin, now I have my BFP I am not sure if I should carry on or not?

x


----------



## thethomsons

Hey Girls, 

First of all fab news to Babee - you must be feeling brill!!

Laubull - How are you feeling after BFP?? You must be soo happy!

Garfie - Really hope you get the answers to your questions, they def should be testing you, if for nothing else to put your mind at ease. 

Khloee - Thinking of you and remember we are all here

Mannymoo - Hope you feel better soon, food posioning is horrible. 

Lou/Cheryl - Hope you guys are doing ok

PopTart - We miss you

AFM - I am still in total limbo though have big feeling that AF is right around corner. Got another faint positive this morning but it is really slow to show up and I am not convinced it is showing up in the 10 minute window so not really reading too much into it. Also it only shows up with FMU, just did another and def BFN. I have a headache today too which is usual sign the AF on way. Also for the second day in a row when I go to the loo about 10am I have a slight touch of red (VERY slight) on wiping but nowt else all day. Ususally before I get AF I get more brown spotting and its definitely more in volume so not sure really. 
Burst into tears last night to DH about how down I feel that I should have been having a baby this week if things have worked out and here I am in total limbo. He was understanding but I got frustrated and defensive when he said not much an then explained that he doesn't know what to say. :-( I feel so alone sometimes and glad i have you guys but it's not like having someone in front of you to talk to. DH tries but I honestly don't think guys can really understand what we are going through. 

So I am in the waiting game and just wish it would swing one way or another. I am 11DPO so will get my answer by weekend I am sure. I just wish AF would arrive and go so that I could get back to trying again. Dh did say that he would be kinda happy if AF does come as it will give me good clear out of that makes sense and we will be back to TTC from scratch and I will know when last AF was etc. I kinda understand what he means, it just all seems to take sooo long. 

I am the most impatient person in the world lol

Anyway going with the thought that AF is coming and I am not PG and anything else is a bonus. 

Thought would offload anyway. Thanks girls, you really are a great support when i am feeling quite alone

Oh and I have to go with my two friends tonight to meet my other friends new baby, great timing eh :-( xx


----------



## mannymoo

Awww Elaine - sorry hun. But fingers crossed that line gets darker and that the spotting is still Implantation. But I do agree that you should expect AF and if the BFP comes along - then bonus! And about guys understanding... they have no clue. My DH tries SO hard but it just makes me even more irritated. The other day I showed him my positive OPK and he thought it was a BFP. Thats how clueless he is about TTC!!! Thats why we have our lovely little thread...

Garfie - I think I missed you're earlier post. Sorry about CD1. I definitely think the blood tests will go a long way in explaining what is going on. And try not stress too much about it as I'm sure some pills will sort it right out. 

LauBull - my Ob/Gyn told me to stay on baby aspirin until 34 - 36 week pregnant but maybe check with your doc.


----------



## PopTart28

Good afternoon ladies, x
I am sorry for the large gap since I last checked in been having a tough time lately and didnt want to put a downer on you all.

Before I update on whats been happening with me, I wanted to say its been nice to see more newbees on here, welcome and im keeping my fingers crossed for you all. To all my original third time lucky ladies, Ive missed you all and soo glad your all doing well :flower::hugs:

Ok so here goes ive put this off for soo long but need to let you know what happened since I checked in last time.

Ok so ive been suffering really badly with sickness and tiredness, sore boobs and not being able to get much done due to feeling and being faint, so as snothing much has changed from that i wanted to just get on with each day and not bother you all with the same old things. 
Also as you know I went for my early scan which was all ok and they even let us hear the strong heatbeat which was ace as it made it real that i was pregnant....:baby:

Since then the last week or so ive been getting nervous and been really bad as I went for another check up scan (they have booked a few in due to the two mc's in my past and are keeping a closer eye on thing than usual) 

Well to keep things brief it didnt go quite to plan and ive spent the last week going to and from hospital and ive got my last in a series of tests and a final scan with a consultant tomorrow at 11 at which we will be told one of two things: 
1. thumbs up = this pregnancy is ok to continue but we'll monitor you closly due to your history or 
2. thumbs down = that sadly things have not improved and the prognosis is bad and we have to terminate it!!!!!:cry:

So I hope you all understand why ive been quiet and taken time away from updating you as its all been alittle too much and tomorrow will either be ok but mean a nervous few more months of checks or will feel for me like the end of the world....

Luckily I now dont have long to wait before I get my answer Im just hoping its the one my hubby and I really want.....

Its also been hard as my DH is away alot this time of year luckily hes been home this week but is away again from monday for another week so we are hoping things have improved and the consultant has good news for us...

So please can you keep your fingers crossed for me as im soo lost at the moment I can hardly function properly. Really struggling to stay positive right now as ive been through sooo much already this year and am struggling to even comprehend that we may have to terminate this pregnancy, it will kill me.....I Just need it to be 11am tomorrow so I know either way and can get on with what needs to be done as the waiting is just horrible.....:shrug:

So please forgive me if I havent asked after you all individually its taking the most concentration to just write this without breaking down again...:cry:

But just before I go I still wanted to say congratulations to all the ladies who have got their wonderful BFP's since I was last here and our lovely pregnant ladies are doing well and managing with all the symptoms ok.

Look after yourselves and I will let you know how tomorrow goes once what ever happens has sunk in alittle and I know how to explain it all to you ok.

Im sorry my first update for a while is not more positive but I wanted to give you alittle information about whats been happening with me and why ive been awol for awhile, xxxxx

Ok I will speak soon, Love to you all, xxxxx


----------



## mannymoo

PopTart - welcome back hun! Sounds like you've had another emotional roller-coaster ride. Did they tell you what the problem could be? You're in my thoughts and my prayers and I really hope that tomorrow goes swimmingly well for you. 

We're here for you - no matter what the outcome. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## thethomsons

Pop Tart - Oh my goodness, I am so thinking about you and hoping everything goes ok. It is such an emotional rollercoaster and not knowing is totally the worst. There is no point saying try not to worry as it is totally impossible. Just know that we are all here for you and totally understand how difficult all this is. If there is anything at all we can do to help you know we are ALWAYS here Love Elaine xx


----------



## Khloeee

Elaine- TWW is so bloody hard. I hope you won't be waiting too much longer and that you get your answer one way or the other soon. 

Poptart - I'm sorry, this must be all so distressing for you. Just try and take each day as it comes, it's all you can do really. 

I'm OK today. I've calmed down since my major panic about my progesterone levels yesterday. What will be will be. But I am so so so so hoping that this is the one that sticks.


----------



## Laubull

Poptart, I'm sorry you're going through this emotional journey, I hope you get good news tomorrow 

Elaine, another faint line is a good sign, I hope you get a bold one at the weekend.

Khloee, glad you're ok, take one day at a time.

AFM I'm of course still so thrilled to have a BFP but the worry has started to set in, especially when inspecting toilet paper! I've decided to not book my early scan or doctors appointment for another 2 weeks, I think I might feel a bit better once I'm over 6 weeks.

Baby dust to all!

X


----------



## thethomsons

Laubull good idea to wait few weeks before doing anything, I def would do same. As for baby aspirin, I would keep taking as consultant told me wont do any harm though I would check with your own GP. 

Afm - bought different pg test to try tomorrow morning as really think last two days have shown up after ten minutes so prob evap lines. Had no mre spotting which is positive. It's very strange last two days I have had a visit to loo at 10am and have had one small spot of pinky colour on tp but that's it and no more rest of day?? So bizarre! I'm really knackered but that could be due tonaf or pg. Hand on heart think prob af but will know def by Sunday I reckon! 

X


----------



## Laubull

Elaine I hope tomorrows test gives a positive result! When you say going to the loo do you mean a number 2? A girl on another thread was having spotting after a bowel movement, and she's 15 weeks now, I hope it's the same for you 

X


----------



## garfie

Poptart - Aw hun I am so sorry you are still on the emotional roller coaster:cry: I hope everything works out well tomorrow for you and little one:flower:

Just know one thing no matter what the result we are all here for you hun:hugs:

I really hope things have improved for you and by tomorrow you are smiling again:happydance:

Try and take it easy tonight hun - fingers crossed for your results tomorrow

:hugs:

X


----------



## horseypants

poptart, sending you healthy baby sticky dust xoxoxooxoxoxox


----------



## thethomsons

PopTart - just wanted to say will be thinking of you tomorrow and I hope everything goes ok x

Laubull - no tiny spotting not after number 2 :-( They are so so nothing I'm wondering if even worth thinking about, have had nothing else at all. Prior to mc I always had build up to af few days before and so far not had this but keep expecting it! We will see what tomorrow brings, figured will just keep testing daily till I'm sure af here! Then back to start but hey ho! I believe what's for you won't pass you by suppose xxx

Hope you are still happily on your little bfp cloud!!

Hope everyone else doing ok xx


----------



## CherylC3

Pop tart I'm sorry you hav had a terrible time I a, thinking of u today and hope all goes well Hun....xxx


----------



## Laubull

Good luck for this morning's test Elaine 

Poptart, good luck today, we will all be thinking of you.

AFM feeling blurghhh today so hopefully that's a sign the bean is going well, fingers crossed!

Hope everyone else is well!

x


----------



## Khloeee

Laubull - I felt pretty rubbish yesterday and have been feeling reall tired in general, which I'm hoping is a good sign as with my last pregnancy I didn't feel anything. 

Elaine - Hoping you have another line on your test today

Going in for my 2nd hCg check today. Almost don't want to know the results, I only wanted to know progesterone levels, which they won't tell me. Terrified hcg won't be rising properly and I'll have an agonising wait for bleeding, or that it will but it will be false hope (as happened with my first MC).


----------



## garfie

Poptart - Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun and sending lots of positive vibes - hope you are smiling again:flower:

HUGE :hugs:

Elaine - Ooooh good luck when you test hun:flower::dust::dust::dust:

Laubull - I'm sure feeling bleurgh is one of the main symptoms:winkwink: hope you are taking it easy :coffee:

AFM - CD2 and the witch is being a bitch soooooo heavy compared to what I am used to - this is not normal ladies so hoping the doc phones today so I can start the ball rolling:flower:

Love to all the other ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## mannymoo

PopTart - just wondering how your appointment was today. Really hoping you're going to send us very good news in time for the weekend. Thinking of you. xxx


----------



## thethomsons

Pop Tart been thinking about you all day, hoping everything went ok. We are here no matter what xx


----------



## garfie

Pop Tart - Hope you are okay hun:flower:

Well ladies I got the call back from the doc and after a lot of persuading I have finally got her to agree to some blood tests mainly to test to see if I'm ovulating but also to check my egg reserves:cry:

The doc said there is no reason why I shouldn't be ovulating as I got pregnant recently - really - 5 cycles ago lady:haha:

Anyway I will go on Monday and begin:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Laubull

Well done for being persuasive Garfie, good luck! X


----------



## Lou15

Sorry ladies not been on in a couple of days (wed night couldn't move off sofa, last night had on-call from hell!). I have missed so much.

Firstly, PopTart, so sorry you have been having a rough time. You are our much loved founding member and we all care about you very much and have been missing you. I am so sorry you have had a terrible time. I so hope things went well today. Please update us when you feel up to it; we are all here for you whether it is good news or bad. Don't worry about bringing us down or bringing sad news to the thread - we would far rather support you than have you struggle through without us :hugs:

LauBull, Elaine and Khloee, congratulations, I so hope things go well for you all. 

Babee, great news on the scan - how many weeks are you now? 

Everyone else - much love and best wishes.

For me, today has been a rough call post on call hell, tiredness makes it worse, but really I can't complain in the grand scheme of things. Got a fright tonight though- vomited profuse amounts of blood red stuff- was just about to call the Dr when I remembered that I'd eaten a few vegetable crisps earlier and a couple of them were made of beetroot! Seems a little goes a long way in colouring your stomach contents! Ugh! Did feel a little silly!:wacko:


----------



## thethomsons

Lou - wishing it was a congrats for me, but I'm still in limbo!!! Should be further forward Sunday hopefully!

Good to hear from u xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

lou - im 7weeks and 2days :) so my ovulation day was spot on! :happydance: cant believe we got a heart beat!!

after all the heartache we have gone through, just seeing that little flicker was just amazing! :)


----------



## Lou15

Aw Elaine I know you're in limbo really and unsure whether AF on the way or not, but I'm trying to be positive for you! You did get a faint BFP didn't you or have I just lost the plot?!

Babee thanks for that, I'll remember now that I know where you are in relation to me! I am 10 weeks today. Yes seeing the heartbeat for the first time is amazing! xx


----------



## thethomsons

Well I am in limbo no more AF here in full force this morning and it's strange but I feel quite content that at least I now know where I stand. Also now can try again this month knowing that have had af after miscarriage so have had good clean out! Also glad that won't be obsessing about tests for few weeks which was taking over my life! The tests I got faint positives were def cheap and Evaps as I tried one last night and waited and faint line was there when dried. Will be trying different brand next time. 

So here we go again CD1 ......

Hope everyone well and Pop Tart hoping you are ok cx


----------



## Lou15

Glad you are feeling positive about it Elaine, as you say at least you know where you are with things now. CD1 and onwards and upwards! I conceived my current baby after just 1 AF after 2nd m/c- here's hoping it's a lucky cycle for you too!


----------



## garfie

Aw Elaine - sorry the :witch: got you but like you say you are no longer in limbo - treat yourself to a nice :wine: tonight :winkwink:

I am on CD3 so not that far in front of you maybe we can be testing buddies (if my body plays ball:cry:)

So are you doing anything different this cycle? - I am going to start drinking grapefruit juice when the witch leaves and using my CBFM, OPKs and having the blood tests of course oh and somewhere in between :sex: with hubby:haha:

Pop Tart - still thinking of you hun and hope it was good news:flower:

Babee - So pleased this one is sticking - after all you have been through hun :coffee: and enjoy:flower:

Lou - Wow 10 weeks already that is passing soon be in the second tri:happydance:

AFM - CD3 and nothing to report witch still here:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## thethomsons

Garfie - not sure what to try this month, prob just try every other day to bd from when af gone and use cb digital ov kit to track best time. I'm actually amazed at how accurate the digi was as it is two weeks to the day that I got my smiley face! 

Feels good to have a bit of control again as last few weeks been all consuming mentally. Finally can put m/c behind me and if pg again I know I'm cleared of it all and know dates etc. 

Def be good if we are close though prior to mc my cycles were about 34 days so ov about day 21 so might be bit behind u! X


----------



## Laubull

I'm sorry Elaine but at least you know where you are now. Fingers crossed for this cycle 

X


----------



## thethomsons

Garfie been reading up about Robittison COugh syrup and how it can help with conception as thins cm making it more pleaseable to spermies, any thoughts?? 

CD 2 for me and af hitting me hard, such a migraine for 12 hours now, roll on next week! x


----------



## mannymoo

Soooo... I just cracked and tested! Was trying so hard to wait until tomorrow. Buy AMAZINGLY enough, it's bfp!!! Drop yesterday must have been implantation. Still not sure what dpo I am - either 9 or 11. But although it's faint, it's not a squinter. Dh saw it atraigh away and it came up within a minute. So although it's early days still, it seems I'm back in the baby game!! So pleased!!! :d


----------



## thethomsons

Wow Mannymoo that's brill!! So so pleased for u!! Sending lots of sticky dust! Xx


----------



## garfie

Manymoo - :happydance: that's fabulous news - I had a dip on 10DPO and thought I was out and then up up it went on 11DPO how I long to see a chart like that. Do you chart hun can we stalk:flower:

Congrats hun so pleased you cracked :haha:

Elaine - I believe this cough medicine has some good results from what I have read - I don't think it is available in the UK tho - hence I have my grapefruit juice:happydance:

Hope your migraine gets better soon hun:hugs: 

AFM - Have started taking my grapefruit juice this morning :happydance: I still have sore boobs so I guess my body is throwing me a curveball normally I have sore boobs just after O not all the way through AF and beyond:cry:

Khloee - How are you doing today hun:flower:

Laubull/Babee/Lou - How are you ladies today any exciting symptoms to report:flower:

Pop Tart - Hope you are okay hun :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## CherylC3

Congrats manny xxxxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Sorry Cheryl - How are you I knew there was another preg lady but my head is full of helping my son with his homework:wacko: or trying too:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## thethomsons

Garfie I'm in uk too Hun, u can get the robittisons in Boots!Might be worth a shout!


----------



## Lou15

Congratulations Manny, so delighted for you!! :happydance::happydance:

Elaine- hope the migraine goes soon :flower: xx

Garfie- hope you get that homework sorted!

Cheryl- any sign of the ms reducing at all yet? No improvement for me yet :nope:


----------



## Khloeee

Brilliant news mannymoo!

Hope everyone else is OK.

Not much news from me apart from hcg results: Weds was 350, Fri was 750, and should be getting a call this evening with todays results and to find out whether they want me in again for more hcg tests or if they will be happy with those figures.


----------



## garfie

Khloee - That betta is looking good lets hope tonights is even higher :happydance: I would probably ask for a few more if you are worried hun I think your little one is just a bit shy:blush: How many DPO are you do you know?:flower:

Good luck anyway hun let us know:flower:

Elaine - Sorry hun didn't think you could get it in the UK I looked up on Boots online, next time I go into Boots I will have a peak:winkwink:

Lou - Homework is a nightmare he is not staying focused - so one minute he is trying to speak German then he is on about Pentominoes:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Khloeee

Today's hcg is 1493

I had the test a couple of hours earlier than the last one, it was more like 46hrs later, so I'm happy with that result. 

Garfie - I am 18 DPO today


----------



## garfie

Khloee - That's a fab result hun :happydance: My HCG was 798 at 19DPO so excellent news.

So time to sit back and relax :coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Lou15

Khloee- those numbers sound promising! Fingers crossed!

Garfie- would making a timetable together with everything in short bursts with breaks between help or would he not want to stick to it? x


----------



## thethomsons

Khloee thats brilliant news. Time to relax a bit now!

Can't wait till next few weeks pass and I have chance to follow in your shoes hopefully! CD2 seems like time going to be soo so slow lol


----------



## garfie

Lou - He's at Senior school - so if he doesn't stick to the timetable it is an automatic detention. I think I am going to speak to his form tutor this week and see if there is anything he can suggest as my son has autism and the kick offs are not fair on the family - but something that we have got used to, but as he gets bigger it will become more difficult:flower:

Today we all went out to a carboot and he wanted this football so we said here's the money go and buy it (we were right next to him) damn it a little boy got there first so I got pushed by my son great.:cry:

On the positive side I bought a wooden reflexology board you just place your feet on them and it massages your feet when you feel like a little prickle it tells you where your probs are ie: heart, stomach, hips etc well as the board is unisex it said my problems were in my stomach (very true as I suffer with IBS) my son had probs in his hypothalmus (which is his brain) very true. Well the main reason I bought it for was to help with the infertility issues I have a few minutes a night rubbing my feet up and down a board I figured it couldn't hurt:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Lou15

Hope the board helps Garfie! Might even be worth seeing a good reflexologist? Where I live there is a lady who specialises in fertility problems and the consultants at the hospital actually recommend that people go to see her - she is that good! I was going to go and see her but was lucky enough to get pregnant again this time very quickly. I think that once I am feeling less sick and more up to getting out and about again I will go to see her to help with relaxation and aches and pains etc of pregnancy x


----------



## Laubull

Manny that is AMAZING news, congratulations! When are you due?

Lou/Cheryl I'm sorry about the ms, hope it gets better soon.

AFM my boobs are still tender, I'm knackered and starting to feel sick, seems to come in waves but is better once I've eaten.

X

Garfie and Elaine good luck, I think everything is worth a go so go for it!

Kholee they are amazing numbers, whoop! When are you due?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hey ladies... just popping in before i drag meself to bed!

well i feel utter crap lol... which is a good thing of course, i feel sick 24/7 it doesnt go away, as soon as i wake up till i go to bed its just There!...

Ive gone off tea and coffee! :sick: im craving (ive got cravings which is also a new symptom alongside the nausea never had either of these with my sons) sweet things, like chocolate, haribo YUMMMMM lol...

Thats about it really, oh constantly tired and acid :)

Hope everyone is doing good x


----------



## Laubull

Girls I need reassurance this morning, I'm still temping and my temp dropped this morning, I also swear my boobs have gone from being really sore to nothing.

I've been awake since 5.30 scaring myself stupid that I'm losing this baby :-( All I want to do is get through today and temp tomorrow to see it go up again. I've not had any bleeding but feel so low :-(

Please, please, please let this be third time lucky.

Sorry for the selfish post :-(
X


----------



## mannymoo

Thanks ladies for all the well wishes. It all feels a bit surreal right now and I'm trying to not to think about it too much because I don't want to get into a huge state. Below is my test from last night. I did another one this morning and the line was the same. I hope that isn't a problem. I had expected it to be darker but then the control line was lighter on this morning's one too so I'm hoping its just got less dye. The only symptoms I have is the odd hot flush, VERY weird taste in my mouth (I don't recall this from previous pregnancies) and being just plain STUPID. I keep forgetting everything!!!

LauBull - try not worry too much hun. It could just be an off-day. Can you call your mw or EPU and get some advice from them? Temp is still above cover line so hopefully that still a good thing. My fingers are crossed that this your little keeper!

Khloeee - your numbers are looking really good hun. Even if your progesterone is slightly low, your little bean could be just fine. 

Garfie - the board sounds great. I want one!!! I went for reflexology a few days after ovulating. Maybe it played a little part in getting my BFP. I do chart but have been trying to work out how to link to my chart for ages. All I can wrk out is how to save it as an image which I've put in.

Preggy ladies - I bet you can't wait for your MS to stop. I can't wait for mine to begin :)

PopTart - you'r still in my thoughts. I hope the weekend has been good to you. Let us know how you're doing...

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 8









chartgraph_module-1.php.png
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Khloeee

Laubull - I'm still temping too and have been dreading seeing a drop, so I can imagine how worried you must be feeling. Reiterating mannymoo's thoughts that it's not below coverline so does not necessarily mean bad news. I hate how slowly the days go by when it's a matter of 'wait and see'. Hoping your temp is up again tomorrow. 

Mannymoo - Hopefully you'll have a darker line tomorrow. I tested every 2 days because I thought that would give more time to distinguish between lines, sometimes I find there's not much difference at all when I test every 24 hours. Also, I have a love/hate relationships with FRERS.... I don't know why, I just prefer to wait until later and see a good line come up on a normal strength test than see a line on a FRER at 9-10 DPO. Again, it's a case of waiting a couple of days, which is soooo frustrating. Also, I didn't have many sypmtoms at that point either - a bit of tiredness, that was it.


----------



## garfie

Laubull - I was told to step away from the thermometer when pregnant our body temps go up and down:wacko: as for your symptoms they also come and go if you are worried though hun why not have a word with you m/w or doc - I'm sure you are both fine:flower:

Manymoo - I can see your line hun - try and relax, a weird taste in your mouth is a good sign (one of those that you can't get rid of no matter how much you brush your teeth):winkwink: I am going to carry on using my board after all it may help who knows and it was a bargain :happydance:

Khloee - How are you feeling today hun - any symptoms yet?:flower:

Babee - Sorry you are feeling so crap - but that has got to be good in itself it shows the baby is thriving:happydance: When do you go back to the Docs again?

Pop Tart - We are all worried about you - really hope it was good news:flower:

Lou - Well he has done some of his homework so we shall see what the teachers say:dohh: - hope you are feeling good today

Cheryl - How are you feeling hun:flower:

Love to all the other ladies:flower:

AFM - Still taking my grapefruit juice and now using my board:haha: I have got my Avon delivery today so very excited - it's like Christmas :happydance: I have ten boxes coming so a lot to sort.

X


----------



## Khloeee

Hi Garfie! Not many symptoms yet. Just a little extra tired and feeling a bit faint if I don't eat lunch on time. At this point with my son, I didn't even know I was pregnant, if his pregnancy is anything to go by, it'll be a week or so before I get sore boobs and need to pee more frequently!


----------



## Laubull

Thank you all, you have all made me feel a lot better. I will definitely be stepping away from the thermometre tomorrow morning, once I've hopefully recorded a higher temp that is! My boobs do still hurt, I was obviously worrying and I now feel sicky/head achey so I hope it's a good sign. So difficult after 2 losses to not read into every little thing that happens.

Manny don't worry about the line, like Khloee said, give it a couple of days then test again. My DH and agreed I can only once a week until my scan but the resistrant is killing me. Have you tried a digi?

Fingers crossed and baby dust to all of you, why can't getting pregnant, staying pregnant and having a baby be as easy as some people make out!

x


----------



## Lou15

Manny- that is exactly what my FRER at 9dpo looked like and look at me now, vomiting for Britain! I did have one occasion where I tested in the afternoon, and then again in the morning, and was disappointed that the morning one wasn't darker- but a lot of it depends on how well hydrated you are at the time so I wouldn't worry. I would give it a couple of days then maybe do a digi.

Laubull- I've never really temped properly but have heard before that you should stop once you're pregnant. If you can, I would have a quiet, restful day today though, try to relax and be kind to yourself. 

PopTart- thinking of you all the time and worrying and hoping you're ok.....guessing your silence means you're probably not, but do let us know when you feel you can :hugs:


----------



## Lou15

So excited that I finally got myself a ticker and baby is the size of a prune!!


----------



## mannymoo

Lou - how did you do that? I've just been onto The Bump website because I want one too - even though I'm only the size of a poppy seed!). But I couldn't work it out?!?!


----------



## mannymoo

I found it!


----------



## PopTart28

Hi ladies

I just have to say Lou and Manny my word you both made me smile with the above posts 

Ok just a quick mini update:

Friday was not what we expected as we had to have more blood taken for tests again on me and fluid from round baby taken this time - that was the scariest thing ive been through for a long time!!! Glad i didnt know i was going to happen as i probably wouldnt have gone in...

More tests as they wern't happy with the previous results so have had to wait again for the results.....have to go back in tomorrow lunchtime.....I hate bloody waiting!!!!!

As for my little growing bump and baby ive lost weight from the sickness and the consultant and my midwife are both monitoring this as well.

My baby seems to be ok, just have to wait for the next results and also try for another scan tomorrow as the little monster wouldnt stay still enough to get any good measurments or pictures for even the consultant to check things....

so im keeping my fingers crossed the little monster is at least in a better position and will keep still for long enough for them to properly check everything out as im running out of patience keep having to go to and fro not really knowing if baby is actually ok.....

They let us hear the heart beat again which was nice and made me and DH cry more than i already was from worry and strong but its not babys heart that they are worried about they have concerns about the back of babys head and internal structures mainly due to them not getting the best look at everything and also the only pic and look they did get when monster stayed still for them to snap a picture didnt look great to them....

So the waiting game is still on and both DH and i have got everything crossed that the results are good and they can have a proper look....they would be able to say thumbs up or down so i would finally know whats happening and get on with doing whats necessary.....

Either way it goes ladies i will get a picture tomorrow and post it up with the results so you can meet mini baby Hill and hopefully i can give you my correct due date instead of any other news...

A massive thankyou for all your support and I am trying to stay positive that i will have good news for you all, fingers still crossed...

So untill tomorrow.....Love to you all and look after yourselves and those growing jelly beans girls, not long and we should have a full house of lovely preggie ladies, xxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw pop tart thts good can't wait for tomoro. Xxx


----------



## mannymoo

PopTart I'm very pleased to hear there is no bad news. I have a couple of friends that have had the fluid tests done that you are having and in both cases all turned out to be fine so fingers crossed, yours will be fine too. I will be checking in regularly to see your picture of your little bean.

Let us know how it goes. xxx


----------



## PopTart28

Thanks Cheryl and Manny Ill keep you posted.

Im not in the clear yet tho ladies but im doing my best to stay as positive as i can.

The consultant has looked at the only two pics they got of baby and they are concerned that the back of babys head has not formed properly (they cant see enough calcification of any bone round the back of babys head at the moment so not great) and there are some things they are not too happy with on the inside either but didnt want to go into too many details at this stage with us which to be honest im ok with as im worried enough about my baby as it is and wont cope with any more details to process.....

So we will get the blood and fluid results back tomorrow and be able to have another scan, so fingers crossed baby is in a better position so the consultant and his team can get a proper look at every part of baby this time....

Then we will know if we are ok to continue this pregnancy but will be monitored closely till birth or will have to terminate it..(this would kill me)

So stay positive for me and baby as i really want to get and give you all good news tomorrow......

xxxx


----------



## Khloeee

Will be thinking of you tomorrow, Poptart. I really hope you get good news.


----------



## Laubull

Oh poptart I am sorry you're going through, I REALLY hope everything is ok tomorrow and you're little bean is perfect 

Big hugs x


----------



## Lou15

PopTart, I am so sorry to hear about all that you and DH have been going through, and will be thinking of you tomorrow and hoping so much that all will be well and you can continue your pregnancy. Thank you so much for letting us know what has been happening. :hugs:

manny- hurray for the ticker and your precious poppy seed baby!! :happydance:


----------



## thethomsons

Pop Tart sending you hugs and keeping everything crossed that everything goes ok tomorrow. 

Congrats to all the pg girls, feeling a bit like I am the only one just about NOT PG at mo in here! Hoping I get to join in too this month hopefully :-( xx


----------



## PopTart28

Oh Elaine 

You will be pregnant soon honey and we are all here with our fingers crossed every step of the way for you and we cant wait to send you massive virtual hugs when you finally get that amazing news...

Stay positive and keep your chin up, you'l soon be on here asking when the dreaded morning sickness stage ended for us .....

Sending hugs and baby dust your way babe, xxxxx


----------



## mannymoo

Elaine it will happen soon. I think it's a good thing you've had AF now and your body is all ready for this cycle! Xx


----------



## thethomsons

Finding it bit hard this week as would have been due baby if first mc hadn't happened and here I am with af after 2nd mc :-( x


----------



## Laubull

I'm sorry Elaine you're struggling this week, sending you BIG hugs


----------



## Khloeee

Oh Elaine, that must be very hard. Just remember that you are allowed to feel sad about it all, especially around this time, but don't lose sight of your hope.

Poptart, I have all my fingers crossed for good news today.


----------



## Laubull

Morning girls, I hope everyone is ok or as ok as they can be.

Yesterday was a big overreaction for me, I haven't a clue why my temp dropped but this morning it went up to it's highest this cycle, yea! I have now retired the thermometre. I also did an FRER, just to be sure and the line came up straight away and is thicker and darker then the control line, fingers crossed it's a good sign for a sticky baby!

Good luck and baby dust to all.

x


----------



## garfie

Elaine - Aw hun hope you are feeling a bit better this morning, it is always hard hun when an anniversary comes around and you think of what could have been. I also find it hard when it's Mothers Day, Fathers Day and either of my childrens Birthday because you can't help but think what would it be like now.:hugs:

By the way I'm still trying hun - so you are not the only one not preg yet so shall we get our BFPs together:happydance:

Pop Tart - Hun I really am hoping for some good news for you today, thanks for giving us the update:flower:

Laubull - Of course this is a sticky baby - glad you have laid your thermometer to rest:happydance:

Khloee/Manny/Cheryl/Babee - How are all you ladies feeling today?

AFM - CD6 and monitor on HIGH. I missed my CD3 blood test as it fell on a Saturday so maybe next month - should I need it:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mannymoo

LauBull so glad to hear the temps are up. I think definitely best to dump the thermometer. I'm going to stop temping now too...

Elaine - I know exactly how your feeling. My first due date was 27 August and AF showed up a few days before. I was mortified. Bu the day came and went and its true what the other ladies on this site say - there is a strange sense of relief once the day passes. I thought I would crumble if I didn't get another BFP before the would-have-been due date but I was fine. And I've ended up getting my BFP a couple of weeks later and hopefully you're going to get exactly the same. Sending you hugs xxx

PopTart - thinking of you and hope all goes well today!

FMS - just got my test levels back. Hcg was 41 (which apparently is fine for only 11DPO) and progesterone was 95 which she was very pleased with! So now I'm not sure if I should keep taking my progesterone pills. Can it hurt to take them?? First scan booked for 5 October - 2 1/2 weeks! This is going to go SOOO slowly!!!

Hope everyone else is doing well! xx


----------



## Khloeee

Mannymoo, what does your doctor say about the progesterone supliments? It doesn't hurt to have extra progesterone, but it can be risky to come off them suddenly rather than slowly reducing your dose.


----------



## mannymoo

Khloeee - my doctor wasn't available so I just spoke to the nurse and she said its definitely not necessary to be taking the pills. BUT my doctor said the last time to take the pills from the day I get a BFP. I'm going to try ring him later and get his opinion. I think I would rather be safe and just take them if they can't harm anything. I've done a bit of googling and general consensus seems to be that too much progesterone is fine. And I can then reduce dosage after my first appointment.

How are you doing? Are you feeling a bit more optimistic now?


----------



## PopTart28

Hi ladies

Just a quick one:

No news yet but I did have the nurse call to make sure I was as ok as i could be and to let me know they haven't forgotten about me but are waiting for the results and as soon as they get them I will get a call to go in and that I should have my scan today too hopefully.
It depends on how late the results come through so might be another visit for my scn but Im hoping they can do it all today no matter what time I have to go in...

Hope you are all doing well today, I will update as soon as I know whats going on ok.

xxxxx


----------



## Laubull

Thinking of you poptart and hoping you get some really good news soon 
x


----------



## garfie

Fingers crossed Pop Tart :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Khloeee

mannymoo said:


> Khloeee - my doctor wasn't available so I just spoke to the nurse and she said its definitely not necessary to be taking the pills. BUT my doctor said the last time to take the pills from the day I get a BFP. I'm going to try ring him later and get his opinion. I think I would rather be safe and just take them if they can't harm anything. I've done a bit of googling and general consensus seems to be that too much progesterone is fine. And I can then reduce dosage after my first appointment.
> 
> How are you doing? Are you feeling a bit more optimistic now?

From what I've read (good ol' google!), it seems that most people who get pregnant on progesterone suppliments stay on them until the second tri and then slowly reduce the dosage before stopping altogether. I'm sure your doctor will know more when you speak to him. 

Ummm, I'm half and half. Was feeling more optimistic as hcg is good, symptoms are starting, etc. But I've had an achey feeling in my tummy all afternoon, exactly as I did the day before I started bleeding with my chemical pregnancy last month, at the same point in my pregnancy as I am now. Temp was down to just above coverline today (I'm going to stop temping!!) So that has freaked me out a little, although I know it could be any number of things and doesn't necessarily mean bad news.


----------



## PopTart28

Ok so nothing today to report....

They had a mega emergency and so im in tomorrow with a time of 2pm and will definately be having my scan with 2 - yes 2 consultants and my lovely midwife will even be there which is brilliant...

Test results are back and they will go over everything with us tomorrow as well.

So another day down and night of waiting but they have promised we will get our answer tomorrow so D day number two it is for us.......

Hugs for you all and will update once im back from the hospital and have sorted out what to post, xxxx


----------



## thethomsons

Pop tart - keeping everything crossed for good news tomorrow, will be thinking about you. 

Hope everyone doing ok, thanks for all the lovely messages, think its just a hard week due to AF and the fact I should have had another baby by now. Anyway trying to look forward and will be CD 5 tomorrow and AF all but gone so heading towards ttc again and hopeful this month might be ours! Who knows! 

Have ordered robbittison cough syrup off eBay as it is supposed to help during Ov time! Might not but worth a shout! 

Any other things I should try?? Xx


----------



## PopTart28

Thanks Elaine, 

I was drinking the juice and eating grapefruits like they were going out of fashion.

Drinking the pink grapefruit juice but eating both pink and white.

Going on walks and not having hot baths or showers around the time i though i was going to O.

If i think of anything else i did this time round i will let you know, good luck and keep us posted on how TTC is going.

Right im off to bed to help tomorrow come sooner night everyone, xxxxx


----------



## thethomsons

Pineapple juice? Not heard about that, what does that do?? !! Xx


----------



## mannymoo

Poptart all this waiting must be torchure for you! Will be thinking of you at 2 today!

Elaine I also had stacks of grapefruit around Ov and this month I had infolic powders around Ov too.

Xx


----------



## Khloeee

Elaine - I've been taking 500mg vit C (with zinc) as I read about studies that concluded vit C was very good for fertility.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

:happydance: cant believe ive made it to 8weeks... another little milestone :) (further than last MC)

Hope everyone is doing well :) x


----------



## Khloeee

Babee_bugs, that must help to make you feel a little more reassured. I think I will feel the same if I get past 6.5 weeks.


----------



## thethomsons

Babee that is great news hun, so pleased!

Thanks to all for good advice of things to try!

AFM - Feeling a bit more positive today, AF has gone and I am now on CD 5 so going to get back on the TTC ride again and see if we are lucky this month. After my last MC I got PG again the month after AF so hoping this might be the same only this time it sticks. Managed to get out of an awkward night out on Saturday with my SIL who is pregnant which I feel a lot better about as I was dreading it. I am busy busy at work and going to try and be a little (if only a little) less obsessed about whole thing and hopefully I might get lucky. I think the fact I have now had AF means I know roughly when OV time will be so won't be testing so early on to check. 

Pop Tart - How did it go??? Hoping everything went well. 

Hope everyone else doing ok xx


----------



## PopTart28

Good evening my lovely ladies...

So this is it the update that I know ive been waiting to be able to post up so enjoy the read everyone :flower:

Well what a few weeks its been here in the Hill household!!!

All I can do now is SMILE SMILE SMILE we have just had GREAT news and my little jelly bean is growing just fine and doing really well :happydance::happydance:

Even if baby has been more than a little camera shy on every occasion we have had a scan...despite being a little wriggler and moving about constantly we did manage to check everything out and also see arms, legs fingers and toes moving about like mad...plus see and listen again to babys healthy heart beat and it was just brilliant.:happydance:

Im soo relieved all our tests came back fine as well...even if ive lost weight and will have my food and drink intake monitored closely via detailed food diary and blood tests but that i dont mind, I also have to detail times of meals how much i managed and if i was sick and when but I can deal with that....

We have been told by the consultant that baby had better be behaved for my next scan as its our detailed scan and baby needs to either move around abit slower or just be more receptive to having a picture taken so they can check everything out for us..hehehe cheeky monkey's having a great time in my tummy!

I have been given the best picture we could get of my little wiggle monster at this stage (we can see more as baby moves around but as soon as they try take a picture baby moves back round again).

I would like you all to be the first to see our third time lucky little wiggly baby.....





I am soo happy right now and have got further in this pregnancy than both the others so we are continuing to stay positive and now things are looking really good I can also announce I am finally really very close to being in the 2nd Trimester - watch this space :winkwink: YAY :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Plus when DH gets home next week we will be going to visit all our parents and siblings as its his birthday on the 29th and we will be surprising them with our wonderful news so I am thinking of ways for us to break the news to them all.

Its should be fun as they all think we are just coming down for DH's birthday and they all have no idea of our secret agenda...:haha:

Lots of love and hugs to you lovely ladies and sending baby dust to you all whatever stage you may be.....:hugs: :flower:

Speak soon - DH and I cant stop smiling its such a nice change and I love it, xxxxx


----------



## thethomsons

Ahhhhh pop tart you have honestly just made me cry with happiness and your pictures are just perfect!! The best news I have heard in a long time!!! Sending you soo many smiles!!!! 

So so great xxx


----------



## Khloeee

Oh, that's such great news Poptart. Very pleased for you! We'll have to have a brainstorm about fun ways to break the news to your family : )


----------



## Laubull

AMAZING news Poptart, so happy for you 

Elaine I'm glad you're feeling a bit more positive, fingers crossed for this cycle.

AFM I am knackered! I've been in London for work all day, thank the lord we're off on holiday tomorrow, I need to rest! We're going to Scotland to celebrate our second wedding anniversary so I'll be MIA for a while.

I hope there are many more positive results when I get back. Good luck girls!

X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awwww poptart what wondeful News Hunnie!!! :) so glad your little wriggler was happy also...

Gotta say i laughed when i seen the bottom picture, is it me or does it look like baby has a fully formed Boys bits??? :haha:


----------



## Khloeee

Have a lovely trip, Laubull. I've been knackered too, fell asleep at 8pm last night! (Although not sure how much is due to poorly toddler waking me up at night and how much I can blame on pregnancy, hehe). 

Early scan tomorrow. Not expecting to see too much but hopefully all will be growing in the right place, etc.


----------



## Laubull

Thanks Khloee, I hope your bean is all ok and in the right place


----------



## PopTart28

Babee_Bugs said:


> Awwww poptart what wondeful News Hunnie!!! :) so glad your little wriggler was happy also...
> 
> Gotta say i laughed when i seen the bottom picture, is it me or does it look like baby has a fully formed Boys bits??? :haha:

:haha: you are funny, however that would be babys right leg you can see!!! x

Baby has been sat crossed legged for the past week or gets into that position everytime we have had a scan picture taken so i can only imagine baby is 
A. really comfy like that or 
B. want us to stick to our word and not find out the sex

But yes baby is a very happy little wiggler indeed, hardly stopped moving the whole time we have seen baby on a screen in every scan we've had so far.....

DH was amazed when he saw just how much baby was moving about already, we seem to have a little acrobat, well one thats camera shy anyway but happy and healthy which is all that mattered to us :thumbup:

Right time for me to find something small and plain for me to eat so im not hungry or sick later or in the night.

Love and hugs to you all, its soo nice to be able to go to bed on a high, happy note my god it makes such a difference, xxxxx


----------



## PopTart28

Oh forgot to say Have a lovely trip away Laubull, enjoy every minute you can relax and we will be thinking about you while your offline.

Also GOOD LUCK Khloeee, 
Im sure everything will be fine for your scan.

You will probably see similar to my early scan which was about as simple as a blob inside my uterus which to be honest was more tan enough for me to be happy with.

Also be prepared to cry if they surprise you as my sonographer did and let you hear a heart beat.That made bith me and DH get all teary, xxx

I cant wait to hear how you get on and am sending hugs to you till then, xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Pop tart I am so so happy for u hun thts amazing. Xxx


----------



## Laubull

Thanks Poptart, I hope you keep the food down!
X


----------



## mannymoo

Poptart yay!!!!! What wonderful news! I'm so thrilled that all turned out well for you. Now you can relax a little and enjoy!!

Good luck today khloeee. Let us know how you get on. And laubull enjoy the trip.

Fms - not such good news :( I had some spotting last night which completely freaked me out. Not sure what to think... Should get second batch of beta today. Also just not feeling pregnant. My boobs were sore for a day and are now fine. I hope this isn't a chemical :( I will keep you all posted. Xx


----------



## Khloeee

PopTart28 said:


> Also GOOD LUCK Khloeee,
> Im sure everything will be fine for your scan.
> 
> You will probably see similar to my early scan which was about as simple as a blob inside my uterus which to be honest was more tan enough for me to be happy with.
> 
> Also be prepared to cry if they surprise you as my sonographer did and let you hear a heart beat.That made bith me and DH get all teary, xxx

Thanks Poptart. I so want to hear a heartbeat so I know everything's OK (for now), but I think it's too early : ( 

Will let you all know later how it went.


----------



## thethomsons

Khloee thinking about u today! 

Mannymoo- keeping fingers crossed everything is fine, thinking about u xx

Afmb cd6 today and DH and I dtd last night I know it's too early but we thought may as well get some practice in lol. Don't want hubby feeling used when it comes to ov time lol

Pop Tart - im sure you slept last night!

Hope everyone else well x


----------



## Laubull

Manny I hope the spotting means nothing and your bean is ok. Big hugs. X


----------



## PopTart28

Manny

my fingers are crossed for you, but to let you know I passed out and had bad tummy pains for 24hours on and off and also some spotting that turned into a small bleed which lasted about 8hours and you saw what my scan showed yesturday!!!

My fingers are crossed you and little bean will be fine, also my boobs have been going from sore to fine every few days so I wouldnt look too much into that symptom as its one that usually comes and goes for many women...

Contact your GP and or midwife and see what they suggest, they should get you in for a scan to reassure you so you can see whats going on..

Good luck and keep us posted honey, xxxxx


----------



## mannymoo

Got my beta back from yesterday evening and it was 164 so more than tripled in 48 hours. Although the blood test was before the spotting so not sure what happened after that. However the spotting only lasted a couple of hours and hasn't been back since last night. Does anyone know if you can have implantation spotting a few days after a bfp?

There isn't much I can do about it so just going to sit tight and wait for my appointment in two weeks. Got another digital which I will do tomorrow or Saturday to see if it has gone up to 2 - 3 weeks.

Thanks for the wishes everyone. xx


----------



## Khloeee

Mannymoo - it's a good sign that you've stopped spotting. If you are worried about waiting, ask your doctor for a few more blood tests to check your hcg. Hoping it's just normal spotting for you.

Back from the scan. They could see a sac and a yolk, but too early to see anything else yet. They are booking me in for another scan in 2 weeks time. But the good news is that it's growing in the right place and all looks fine for this stage in pregnancy.


----------



## mannymoo

Khloee - thats great news! Did they mention anything about the progesterone or about retesting it again?


----------



## Khloeee

I just saw the sonographer today so they don't deal with hcg/progesterone levels, etc. But the EPU did tell me last week (when I had my hcg tests) that they have a rule that they don't test again for progesterone if you've already had it tested within 4 weeks, so I won't get a retest.

I think it's OK though, I mean, it's still sustaining the pregnancy so even though it was very low at 7DPO, it must be enough. A scan in two weeks will probably show far more than a progesterone test would at that stage. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## garfie

Khloee - I'm sure you will be fine hun great news on the scan little one is growing nicely:happydance:

Mannymoo - Glad your spotting has stopped hun :happydance: and here's hoping your digital says 2-3 weeks (or more) on Saturday, but remember hun they are known for not being accurate with HCG measurement:flower:

Pop Tart - So pleased hun that it was great news - no scrap that EXCELLENT news :happydance: I bet you have had the best nights sleep ever:winkwink:

Babee - So pleased to hear your pregnancy is progressing nicely yay for reaching a milestone:flower:

Elaine - Hi hope you are okay - we also BD straight after the witch left - makes you feel you are back in control again:winkwink:

AFM - CD 8 and nothing to report - boobs are still sore, have read to much coffee can do that:shrug: busy with my Avon got to pick up some of my brochures tomorrow (let's hope they have some big fat juicy orders in them):haha:

Laubull/Cheryl - Hi hope you ladies are okay today:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Lou15

PopTart- congratulations on your lovely news. So very happy for you and your husband. 

Manny- hope you have no further spotting and that everything turns out to be ok.

AFM, I have been missing for a while as I became very unwell and dehydrated from my nausea and vomiting and had to be admitted to hospital for IV fluids and anti-sickness drugs. I had 2l of fluids before I even passed any urine! They kept me in for 48 hrs, until all the ketones were gone from my urine, and I am now home on oral cyclizine. It seems to be preventing me from actually being sick, but the terrible nausea is ever present. I am very worried that now that I'm home, I'll just end up right back at square one, but just going to have to take it a sip of water at a time!


----------



## garfie

Lou - Aw hun hope you are feeling better soon - is cooled boiled hot water not easier on your stomach rather than cold water?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mannymoo

Lou you poor thing! Hoping that the morning sickness subsides when you get into second trimester (not long now)!! xx


----------



## thethomsons

Lou- so sorry you ended up in hospital, glad you are home now, try to rest up and keep sipping the water!

Garfie u are so right about the feeling in control again by BD WITH hubby that's how I feel today, like back in the game lol. Feeling more positive too! Cd 6 today so not far from u? When do u Ov?

Manny how are things- hoping spotting still gone. 

Khloee great news on scan!! Another one in 2 weeks which won't be long. 

Pop tart - u still on cloud nine??

Babee- fab passing painful milestone!

Everyone else hope you are ok!

I got call from hospital today to say my thyroid test came back all clear which is a good start. Still got a while to wait for other results but things looking up! X


----------



## garfie

Elaine - CD8 for me as for O not got a clue - last month CBFM detected a PEAK but FF never gave me any cross hairs :cry: was meant to go for CD3 blood test but it fell on a Saturday:wacko: May still go for my 7DPO blood test if I get a clear temp raise:happydance:

We are now both back in the driving seat all the way to a BFP:happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Lou15

Garfie and Elaine, fingers crossed for you both that this is your month xx

Well, I've been home from hospital less than 2 hrs and just vomited loads, couldn't even make it to the bathroom- and all I was doing was lying on the sofa with a duvet over me! Must have been 500ml of fluid in there easy; I could just cry at the thought of trying to drink that down all over again. Seems the cyclizine isn't working after all....although I was suspicious it was just the fluids and lying in bed all day resting that were making me feel better anyway. Feeling a bit desperate now.


----------



## mannymoo

Lou hun how are you feeling today? Hope you're able to keep something down. xx


----------



## garfie

Lou - Hope you are feeling better today hun and taking it easy :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Lou15

Thanks ladies! DH brought me some breakfast in bed- branflakes- which I managed to eat and then stayed in bed for about an hour in the hope that they would stay down- and so far they have, which is great! Am just worried now with the weekend coming in case I get really bad again. I think if I'm sick again before lunchtime, then I will phone either the ward that I was on or my GP and see if we can add in something else to my medications. A lot of people, including my brother (who is a Dr) have recommended ondansetron. My consultant said he was reluctant to use it as it does not have such well established safety records as cyclizine, but I really don't think the cyclizine is working very well at all.

manny, how are you? Any further spotting or does everything seem ok at the moment? Incidentally, I think that with this pregnancy I only really had sore boobs for the first few days after my BFP, and then that disappeared, so I wouldn't read too much into that side of things x


----------



## PopTart28

Hi ladies

Lou what a time your having too honey.....Im glad you have kept something down today so far, my fingers are crossed for you.

I can only manage food or snacks in very small palm of hand size portions every hour or so which sometimes still comes back up but im still trying.

I have lost weight and can fir into my smaller jeans except i cant do up the zip ;-) so sticking with the usual size also zip undone and long tops to cover it as i still cant stand anything on my tummy as it makes the sickness worse if thats possible.

Right time to get bits sorted as me and the woofs are off to some friends for the next few days while DH is away and as they know for moral support I can relax and enjoy the weekend with them rather that worry about hiding my growing tummy.....

Not long then we are teling family and close friends and it will be easier to relax and enjoy after that.

So i hope you are al doing ok and just wanted to say have a lovely weekend and I'll see you all in a few days, if the connection lets me ill check in when i can, xxx

Sending hugs and baby dust, look after yourself ladies, xxxxx


----------



## Lou15

Hope you have a lovely weekend away with the dogs PopTart! I am in my very smallest jeans now- never thought that would happen when I was pregnant!

How is everyone else this morning? Any symptoms manny?

I only vomited once yesterday although still felt awful all day- am hoping today will be better though as feeling quite chirpy at the moment! xx


----------



## mannymoo

Lou you must have a little girl on board if you're feeling so I'll. Glad today is a bit better. Pop enjoy your weekend away! Hope everyone else is doing well. Elaine and garfie, keep up with the BDing!!

From my side - nothing new. Only real symptoms are tender boobs and extreme exhaustion. Have had 2 naps today. At least Monday is a bank holiday for us so I'm planning even more naps. Did I tell you all that my digi yesterday was 2-3 weeks and I was 2+1 after Ov so that was good.

Happy weekend to you all. Xx


----------



## Lou15

That's fantastic news about your digi result manny! And the need to nap twice in one day is a very good sign too!

Yes we are thinking girl...although have told DH that if this does turn out to be a boy and I am this unwell I'm afraid it will have to be an only child as wouldn't want to risk being even worse next time! I have just managed to eat (and actually enjoy) a big bowl of lovely salad so am feeling very pleased with myself and hoping this is a turning point for me! Think the cyclizine must finally be kicking in!


----------



## thethomsons

Hey Girls, 

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend. Feel like I've been a bit quiet here at mo as not a lot going on apart from the BD has commenced lol. CD8 so still prob 10 days or so before OV time but not that long! Been feeling quite positive mentally last few days and think the dreaded due week being over now has helped. I have been really busy getting our house sorted as been needing a spruce up. Also have just ordered a new leather corner suite which is coming before Christmas so quite excited about that! We thought we would whilst we don't have to save like mad cause if and when I get PG we will have to save every penny!

Sending hugs to everyone and hope all well. 

Garfie hope you are busy BD too ) xx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi ladies. How was everyone's weekends? I'm freaking out because my boobs aren't nearly as sore as the were over the weekend and my bbt went down quite a bit this morning. Not quite to my coverline but a big drop still. Laubull didnt you have this recently too? Do you remember what dpo it was? There's nothing I can do bit wait for my appointment next week. :( xx


----------



## thethomsons

Mannymoo try not to worry hun I'm sure everything is fine. Everyone reacts different to pg and I remember with Ds I felt ill one minute and ok the next. Also when I had recent m/c I had really strong symptoms and yet scan showed nothing :-( That's not to make u feel worse I'm telling u that to show there are no strict rules to a pregnancy so I'm sure u r fine. Could you call doc get early reassurance scan? 

Keeping fingers crossed that everything is fine xxx


----------



## Lou15

manny, my boobs literally haven't hurt for weeks, and I've heard lots of people say you shouldn't temp once you get your bfp as it will fluctuate and worry you. I really hope there's nothing to worry about and I will be thinking of you, keep us posted on any symptoms or otherwise xx


----------



## garfie

Mannymoo - Put the thermometer away hun - you will drive yourself mad, trust me my temps stayed up until the day after my DNC never went down once so please don't rely on this as a cause for concern:hugs: also boobs hurting comes and goes during early stages of pregnancy - I would swear I am pregnant as my boobs are so sore but I'm not:cry: Maybe see if you can either get an early scan/ or HCG test to try and put your mind at rest HUGE :hugs:

Elaine - We have not had much chance to BD this time as hubby is on shifts:cry: I think in the whole cycle twice (what a let down) but on a more positive note began baby asprin yesterday 75mg. I bought it from a supermarket and the guy at pharmacy said what is it for, which doc recommended it, and did I know the risks:blush: felt like I was asking for my first lot of condoms:haha: Anyway the big girlie that I am I said it is for fertility and to help with implantation and after 2 recent miscarriages I am happy to take the risk - he soon handed it over:haha:

Lou - Hope you are feeling better today hun and have managed to keep your food down.

Hi to all the other ladies 

AFM - Anyone care to stalk my chart - monitor still on HIGH - so confused guess I've got to wait:coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Manny- i found with my boys i didnt have much symptoms... infact i didnt find out i was pregnant till around 8 weeks with them, because i just didnt have the usual symptoms! (my periods were all over the place aswell)...

This pregnancy, from the day i ovulated ive been ILL!!, ive had all day nausea since 6 weeks, my boobs i feel like id rather chop them off!, and just extremely tired, hungry 24/7, etc...

When i was pregnant in february i had strong symptoms for 12 weeks, i had a scan and was told i had a blighted ovum! (no babyu but just a empty sac!) so for me, having symptoms or is not an accurate indicator into whats actually going on in there :)

Im sure everything is ok, 6 weeks for me was the ultimate marker for feeling Blurghhh and YUK x


----------



## thethomsons

Garfie when are we supposed to start baby aspirin?? Don't worry about bd I'm sure u still have time. What cd are u on? Im Cd10 today, don't expect ov till prob CD20 so still early days.


----------



## garfie

Elaine - Not got a clue hun :shrug: I'm on CD12 had a temp spike this morning - Ovulation???? guess I'll know in a few more days :thumbup: I used to have 24 day cycles - but hey not sure what is normal anymore:dohh:

Monitor still on HIGH - maybe I only had a short O and it missed it?

Questions questions questions :haha:

Babee - When do you go back to the docs or have another scan - sorry you're feeling so ILL :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Khloeee

Mannymoo - have you seen my chart? I've had a few big dips almost to coverline, and they've since gone right back up again. Temps have been very erratic for the past 5 or so days, up and down like a yoyo. I've stoppped temping now as the erraticness was stressing me out, but I think that's normal for early pregnancy. 

My boobs haven't been sore for the past few days. Seems to have been replaced with horrible all-day nausea. Didn't have anything like this with my son until at least 8 weeks.


----------



## Laubull

Hi girlies!

Im just waiting for my flight home after a great weekend in scotland and i think I've caught up with the weekends action here...

Lou glad you're feeling a bit better, I hope the drugs help.

Poptart, yea for you and everything being ok 

Elaine go get that eggy honey ;-)

Garfie I like the look of your chart, hope that temp continues to rise and youve ovulated. I took baby aspirin from cd1 until BFP, hope it works for you.

Manny STOP temping! I got my dip on 17dpo. Glad the spotting has stopped and don't worry about the boobs, mine seem to come and go.

Khloee hope you're feeling ok 

Babee I love your new profile pic!

Hugs to anyone I've forgotten.

AFM, as I said we've had a fab break, very relaxing altho eaten far too much!! Been so worried on and off though, today I'm 6 weeks according to CD1 but according to O 5+3, the point at which I started to bleed with my mc.....I hope it's a good sign im here and no spotting. Been feeling really grotty so I hope it's a sticky bean. I've got one digi left which I'm going to use tomo, I'm hoping for 3-4 weeks, if so I'll book my reassurance scan and doctors appoinment.

Fingers crossed for us all!!

X


----------



## mannymoo

Thanks ladies for all the advice. I'm definitly ditching the thermometer and I'm not going to worry about it. Just wish I felt a bit more pregnant but hopefully that will come. But you've all made me feel much better ao thank you!

Babee bugs I just noticed your new pic - very nice!
Elaine I started my baby aspirin a few months ago which is what my dr recommended.
Garfie of your temps stay up, my guess is that you may have ovulated yesterday.
Lou has the ms kept away?
Khloeee so pleased to hear that nausea has kicked in! That is a great sign!

Xx


----------



## mannymoo

Laubull our posts must have crossed in cyber space. Good to hear thing are going well with you. Yes - I'm definitly going to ditch the temping! Good call.


----------



## Khloeee

I'm taking baby aspirin too, but not under the advice of a doctor. Do we take it just for 1st tri, or all the way through pregnancy? Haven't looked into it yet, but I'm still taking it every day because I'm worried what will happen if I don't?!


----------



## Lou15

Sorry Garfie can't help with your temps as I've never charted. But I didn't want you to think I wouldn't help if I could!

Elaine- I'm not on baby aspirin as never been recommended to me by my Drs but I would think if you're taking it you could start now??

Laubull fingers crossed for your digi result tomorrow- keep us posted!

Babee- am very interested looking at your lovely scan pic as have been reading about the Ramzi method of gender prediction. Is it an internal or abdominal scan? If you want to stay team yellow though I will say no more!

Manny glad we have helped you to feel a little better. As you say there is nothing more you can do for now so just relax as best you can- and eat lots before the nausea kicks in!

Khloee- thinking of you too and hoping this is a sticky one!

AFM, I am still very nauseous but not vomiting as much and am now really quite into my salads which is great as feel I am finally giving my baby some of the nutrients she/he deserves! I am trying to add higher calorie things to them too to bulk them up a bit like cooked cold pasta and cubes of cheese, as I know I really ought not lose any more weight or I will be definitely into the underweight range. I have been reading horrible things about not gaining enough weight in pregnancy leading to increased risk of low birthweight babies, premature birth and sight and hearing problems, so am worried now. 
Unfortunately it's back to work for me tomorrow- not quite sure how that's going to go as the sum total of today's achievements for me has been having a bath, doing some washing, and playing for 10 minutes in the garden with my very bored dog! (DH is taking her out now though). 

Anyway, lovely to hear from everybody and night night for now! xx


----------



## Laubull

I was self-prescribing too Khloee but decided after lots of research and discussions with DH to stop after BFP. I hope whatever we both decided its doesn't badly affect us. X


----------



## thethomsons

Think I may wait till get positive ov test then start baby aspirin! Getting new bed tomorrow, fingers crossed it might be lucky!!

Manny - how u feeling? 

Good to hear from everyone else xxx


----------



## garfie

Elaine A new bed :happydance: don't forget to christen it:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Lou - I have been temping for ages now and even I get confused :wacko: so of course I don't think you wouldn't help me if you could.:flower:

Let's see what tomorrow temps bring .............:coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mannymoo

I was told to take baby aspirin until week 36. I'm no expert but I understand that it thins the blood very slightly so that if you have thick blood or tone clots in your blood, it doesn't block the umbilical cord - which van be a cause of mc. I would suggest you both continue to take it or at least speak to a doctor about it.

Fms temp back up today. Thermometer in the bin! And when I rolled over in the night my one boob was so painful it woke me up so I'm much happier today!

Garfie looking forward to your temp today. Fingers crossed yr temp stays up.

Lou so pleased you can eat again!!!

Elaine get busy on that new bed :D


----------



## mannymoo

Sorry about all my typos! I'm no good on this phone!!!


----------



## garfie

Manny - so pleased your boobies are hurting (and I mean that in the nicest way possible):happydance: glad you have chucked the thermometer!

Elaine - Has your new bed arrived yet?:happydance:

AFM - CD13 and monitor still on HIGH - temp as high as yesterday so maybe I have O this cycle (small cheer), well ladies off out to collect my soggy Avon books from the Village in the pouring rain - lets hope its worth it:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mannymoo

Woohooo Garfie - looking good for this month. I see you did have a dip and then a rise last month too but temp didn't stay up so fingers crossed, its worked for you this month!!!


----------



## thethomsons

Yes the bed has arrived! Just in time for my hopeful OV time this week or next! On CD 11 and reckon will OV about CD 18(ish) and your supposed to try BEFORE OV, is that right?? 

Glad you are dumping the thermometer Manny moo! 

Garfie - I don't temp so have no idea about all that but keeping everything crossed you are successfull and we can get BFP together!


----------



## Laubull

Manny - yea for symptoms and for resisting the thermometre!

Garfie - I REALLY, REALLY hope you've ovulated 

Elaine - enjoy that new bed ;-) Yes you must try before O, not just on O day. Sperm can live for up to 5 days so try to get lots up there, keep you hips up after for at least 15 mins too, everything is worth a go! I'd go for at least every other day until you've O'd - good luck!

AFM - I got 3+ this morning on a CB digi, yeaaaaaa I am so happy, although the worry is still lurking in the background. I've book my reassurance scan for 5th October and doctors appointment for the 8th. PLEASE be ok baby 

Good luck and hugs too all!

x


----------



## Khloeee

That's great Laubull. Always reassuring to see that 3+ sign on a CB digi. And you should be able to see a heartbeat by the time you have your scan!


----------



## Laubull

Thanks Khloee. I really hope we see a heartbeat, they say once you've seen one your chances of a mc go down to about 2% but I am sure I won't stop worrying.....

I need to stop prodding my (.)(.) and just accept I am pregnant but can't help it!

x


----------



## Khloeee

Oh really? I didn't know about that statistic. How does that explain MMCs then? Anyone know? From what I've read on these forums, they seem so common. 

I know what you mean about the worry. I don't think I will stop worrying about MC/MMC until I'm over 14 weeks. Will see how I feel nearer the time, but don't think I'm going to announce my pregnancy until after I've had the 16 week midwife check and heard the heartbeat again.


----------



## Laubull

I found it here: https://www.miscarriageassociation.org.uk/information/ultrasound-scans/ 

Once I've had my reassurance scan we will tell our parents and close friends, everyone else will wait until 12 weeks+.

x


----------



## mannymoo

Laubull I'm also going for my first scan on 5th. Eeekkk! I will only just be 6 weeks so might be a bit early for HB but I'm hoping we will get a glimpse of it. What time is your appointment? Mine is 10:30 SA time (9:30 your time).

Elaine - I strongly recommend SMEP. You DTD every other day from CD8. Start OPKS on CD10 and when you get your positive OPK you BD that night and the 2 following nights. You then have a nights break and BD one last time after that (although I always skip the last one). It worked for us. And I also think that raising your hips helps. And I also think that if you can have an orgasm after your pattern, that is supposed to help too - sorry if TMI!!!

I don't think I'm going to stop worrying until about week 16 too. My last pregnancy was perfect up to 11 weeks. We had a HB of 160 on 2 scans so although chance of MC drop after seeing a HB, its not going to stop my worry.


----------



## Laubull

Oh Manny lets hope it's lucky scan day then! Mine is at 11.55am.

You might be lucky a see a heartbeat, a lady on another thread saw one at 5+4.

Yes Elaine try SMEP, it's a bit strict but worth it if you get a BFP!

I suppose wherever you are in a pregnancy you worry after you've had a loss, I really hope we all have a rainbow babies next year 

x


----------



## thethomsons

I'm honestly not being barer of bad news just thought I should mention that I saw a heartbeat at 6 weeks and when I went at 8 weeks it was gone :-( Sorry for depressing post. :/( 

Afm def going for the smep method though might be every night for next few nights while we enjoy our new bed lol


----------



## thethomsons

Decided not to Dtd tonight as have tried last two nights and need to give DH time to restore!! Going to stick to every other night till ov and do smep idea more or less. Have received the robitssons cough syrup now for taking at ov time but still not sure if I should or not!? Any thoughts? It's supposed to make cm even more attractive to spermies! I also have pineapple juice when should I drink that. Also going to take baby aspirin but thought would wait till ov positive. Consultant told me if tests come back and I have no clotting issues then it won't matter if taking baby aspirin so feel ok about that. 

How is everyone?

Pop tart and Cheryl not heard from you in few days hope everything ok xx


----------



## mannymoo

Elaine do you use pre seed? If not, I highly recommend it. I'v heard about the cough syrup but not sure when to take it. I tries grapefruit juice around Ov time.


----------



## thethomsons

Very quiet in here today hope everyone ok xx


----------



## Laubull

Yes it is quiet...I've been non-stop with work all day :-(

Elaine, I can't help much on grapefruit juice but baby aspirin is meant to have lots of benefits....taking it from the beginning of your cycle stimulates your follicles in your ovaries and its meant to help produce a better uterus lining; then there are also the blood thinning benefits. I hope it works for you 

Hope everyone else is ok.

X


----------



## mannymoo

I also think you should be taking baby aspirin already. Maybe start it now before you ovulate.

hope everyone is well. I got my 3+ on digi this morning so its a good day this side of the world. Its exactly 3 weeks to the day since Ov (according to FF) so the test is spot on. And it came up within seconds so I'm hoping thats a good thing!

x


----------



## garfie

Manny - :happydance: that's great news for you, so when do you go and see your doc/ have a scan etc?:flower:

Elaine - I am taking the aspirin and have been since Sunday, I also drank the grapefruit juice but have ran out now as I'm on CD15.:cry:

AFM - CD15 - monitor on HIGH - temps are still all over - not got a clue when the :witch: due will be testing around the 8 October though as you know me never could resist POAS:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mannymoo

Garfie my first appointment is a week tomorrow. Already so nervous and so excited. Hun I'm concerned that your temps are still jumping. I was really hoping they would stay nice and high and it was looking so positive. Are you also doing OPKs together with your fertility monitor? And have you noticed any other Ov signs like EWCM or cramps or aching boobs? I really think that if they continue to jump around you should go see your doc and try get a script for clomid or something similar.


----------



## Lou15

Manny hooray for the 3+ :happydance:

Elaine- keep at it with the BD-ing! I think every other night best. I think might be worth starting your aspirin now too xx

Garfie don't know what temps all over the place means but hope you get things sorted and join us in the pregnant gang soon! x

I have been quiet as unfortunately I'm back at work and it's killing me! I just want to sit down sometimes! Vomiting more now that I'm back at work too- rest definitely helps more than anything. Hopefully will pass soon but for now I'm off to bed! x


----------



## PopTart28

Good evening ladies

I hope this find you all in good spirits and doing well.

Just a little update, im sorry ive been quiet too but ive also been having a hard time with sickness, not managing to keep enough down but am doing my best to keep eating and drinking lots during the day so hopefully im managing to keep 40% at least in my system.

So the main changes since i was last online is i am now in the second trimester and as my inner woman is and has been doing all week is jumping up and down sreaming with joy that ive made it this far...... DH and I are sooo unbelievably happy.

So we are heading down to visit parents, siblings and a few of our close friends in the morning and over the weekend will be announcing our wonderful news to them......

We have enjoyed and loved having this as our secret over the past few months and as i have now got no choice but to wear maternity trousers (however they are in a smaller size due to the weight loss) we have decided that as we are taking a trip to see everyone as it is DH birthday tomorrow and they wont be expecting our other news it was the perfect time to announce it to them...and besides with my history and the fact that we are over the moon and hoping to move closer to family really soon its the perfect time...

So im sending hugs, happy thoughts and lots and lots of baby dust as always to you lovely ladies, and i will check in with how it went and how we told them all on monday once we are back at home.

Love to you all and have a wonderful weekend, speak soon, xxxxx


----------



## thethomsons

Pop tart so good to hear you are in second trimester I'm so happy for you. The sickness will all be worth it in the end!

Afm - well I am almost at positive ov time so quite excited about that! Been taking baby aspirin and folic acid and also a glass of pineapple juice each day hoping all these things help! DH and I going to bd lots and keep everything crosse we are successful this month! 

Hope you are all having lovely weekend xx


----------



## garfie

Pop Tart:happydance: for second trimester and have you thought of how you are going to make your big announcement:flower: - enjoy

Elaine - I drank grapefruit juice this time and also taking aspirin - and guess what looks like I have O at last only taken me 5 cycles:cry:

AFM - I am now in the TWW 3DPO :happydance: but not holding out much hope as we didnt have lots of BD this month in fact 4 days before O time I think ah well at least it looks like my body is getting back to normal:happydance:

Enjoy your day ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## thethomsons

Got my clearblue digital ovulation test POSITIVE this morning! Smiley face from it and me!! Cd 16 which is much earlier than usual!! 

Feeling happy xx


----------



## mannymoo

Congratls Elaine and garfie on both being in 2ww! Fingers crossed for both of you!
And congrats poptart on 2nd tri! When is your nuchel scan?
Xx


----------



## Khloeee

Hi ladies, sorry I've not been around too much in the last few days. Sickness has kicked in and although it's not too bad at all, looking at my phone or computer screen makes it a lot worse, so I've been limiting my screen time. Another scan for me on Thursday so they can assess for viability. 

Wishing those of you in TWW a speedy couple of weeks!


----------



## thethomsons

Just did another opk and still mega positive so don't reckon I will be 1dpo till maybe Tuesday! Will do another opk tomorrow when I come home for my lunch and see where I'm at!

Hope everyone having good weekend!

Cheryl - how's things not heard from you in while x


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Just a quick update

CD19 - 5DPO - temp drop, bleeding - gutted does not begin to explain how I feel - Happy Halloween to me you mean old witch:cry:

Love to all you ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## mannymoo

oh nooooo Garfie. That is SO disappointing. I'm so sorry hun. Please go see your doctor as they can fix your cycle. Big hugs...

Elaine - keep at the BDing. Not long to go.

PopTart - hope you had a good weekend away and that everyone was thrilled with your news.

Khloeee hope the scan brings good news. Sickness is a good sign so fingers crossed for you.

Lou - sorry you're back at work. You must also be in second try by now? Hope the sickness starts to ease off soon.

FMS nothing much. I keep freaking out thinking that my breast tenderness has gone. I really don't have many other signs or symptoms so I am worried that it could be another blighted ovum :( but have my first scan on Friday and am trying my best not to worry until then. After all, there really isn't anything I can do anyway and worrying isn't going to help. But fingers crossed that Friday is a good day. DH is in London this week so I will be going alone.


----------



## Lou15

So sorry to hear your bad news Garfie. I agree with manny, definitely get to the Dr, your cycles seem to be a bit strange and I'm sure there are things they could do that would help. 

Yay Elaine nearly in TWW! So excited for you xx

Khloee and manny, hope your scans go well this week, will be thinking of you both. Sorry you have to go alone manny. Really hope that the lack of symptoms doesn't mean anything is wrong. It's early days yet and apparently at least 20% of women don't even get any nausea ever, and every pregnancy is different, so fingers crossed for you. 

PopTart, hope you had a lovely weekend away and had great fun telling everyone your news.

I'm not sure if I'm in 2nd tri yet...think when it starts varies country to country and poss in UK starts at 13 weeks? Im 12w2d at the moment I think....but will find out for sure tomorrow at my official dating scan! Hooray! DH is coming too, it will be the first one he has been too as he's just too busy on the farm to come to every weekly appointment. We are so excited but also a little nervous just in case anything is wrong although only just saw baby dancing around a week ago so here's hoping all ok. Being back at work is miserable; unfortunately I don't feel quite unwell enough to be off sick completely, but absolutely am not well enough to work gruelling 12hr + days, and nobody is going to cut me any slack at all. I am on call next weekend, and the very thought nearly brings me to tears as I usually spend all weekend just recovering from the previous week. Think I'm going to ask to try another anti-emetic when I'm in tomorrow as still feeling so sick all the time xx


----------



## thethomsons

Garfie - Im SOO sorry hun, you def need to get to the docs and get checked out. Fingers crossed they have some answers. Could the bleeding be IB? Keeping fingers crossed x

AFM - Did another OPK this morning and still strong Positive so OV must be any minute! DH and I have BD every night last three nights and will do again tonight so hoping catch it!!

Lou sorry you are feeling so rubbish, nothing worse but will soo be worth it. Can't wait to see your scan pics!!

Manny moo Im sure everything fine, try not to worry. Looking forward to seeing your scan pic too! 

Hope everyone ok xx


----------



## Laubull

Poptart - happy 2nd trimester, yeaaaaa for you 

Elaine - Glad you've got your smiley face, enjoy yourself ;-)

Garfie - I am sorry about the bleeding, I am hoping it's implantation bleeding and not AF. Is it heavy? Also I wonder if FF got your O date wrong, maybe you ovulated 3 days earlier and the temp dip on 26th was a blip? An 8 day LP is better then 5 if it is AF that's come. Hugs to you.

Khloee - sorry about the sickness, I hope Thursday's scan goes ok.

Manny - don't panic about symptoms, some people don't have many, just look forward to Friday's scan, I hope everyone is ok  

AFM - I too have my scan on Friday and can't wait, the worry is driving me mad, every twinge I keep worrying about, thinking it's bad news. I was actually sick for the first time this morning though so I hope it's a sign everything is ticking along nicely, time will tell.

Fingers crossed for everyone 

x


----------



## thethomsons

Still getting smiley face on opk! So will Dtd tonight and tomorrow! Won't manage Wednesday night as got parents nights and DH working, will that matter?? 24 hours is smiley face, can't imagine would last much longer? 
Xx


----------



## Lou15

I'm sure tonight and tomorrow will be PLENTY!!

What you want is little swimmers ready and waiting for that egg, and that's what there's going to be! Remember they can survive inside you for up to 5 days! Think you've definitely given it your best shot this month hun xx


----------



## Lou15

And Laubull, wishing you all the best for your scan, think being sick this morning definitely good news for baby if not for you! Hope it doesn't get too bad for you. So many scans this week, its going to be an exciting week on our 3rd time lucky thread!


----------



## thethomsons

I know looking forward to lots of pics to keep me hopeful. Well it's 7pm and I'm still getting strong positives, this positive surge is lasting fair bit of time! Never had that last month so hoping this is a good sign! Not going to count 1dpo till surge gone so thinking tomorrow or might even be Wednesday, not sure! 

Do u ov once surge gone ie once smiley disappears or is it whilst still there? Xx


----------



## mannymoo

Elaine - last cycle I also had 2 days of positives and well... I managed to get pregnant so hopefully its a good sign! They say that you should only test until you get your first positive and then stop testing - presuming that you would ovulate the next day and count the third day as 1 DPO. Very confusing!!! FF actually ended up marking my Ov day on the first day I got a positive so I guess its not a hard and fast rule.
Lou - hope the scan is going really well today. Please send us a pic when your done!
Garfie - hope you're doing ok? Is the witch being alright with you? big hugs to you xx
PopTart - how was the weekend???
Khloeee and Laubull - yay - scans for all of us this week!
Babee bugs and Cheryl - what has happened to you? Hope you're both well?
I'm sure I've left someone/s out. Sorry - hope your also well.
xx


----------



## thethomsons

Hey girls, so my opk is now officially negative after two days of being positive, do u think I count today as 1dpo or will I count tomorrow? Do u ovulate once positive gone? Certainly felt lots of sensation on ovary area yesterday and nothing today?

What do you think??

Xxx


----------



## Laubull

Elaine I'm not an OPK expert but going on your symptoms I'd say today is 1DPO, you're then officially in the TWW! Good luck girlie, I hope you caught that egg 

Hope everyone else is well. I am feeling grotty all of the time now but it's worth it, I just hope this is my rainbow 

x


----------



## thethomsons

Lou how did the scan go? X


----------



## Lou15

Elaine I think today is 1DPO for you. As manny says, they do say just test til +ve then no more tests! Of course we all keep tetsing cos we just can't stop poas-ing(!) but the assumption is that you do ovulate the day after first positive. Yay for being in TWW for you! 

Thanks for asking ladies, my scan was FANTASTIC! :happydance:

Baby measured 12w6d so a little ahead of what I thought, due date is 10th of April now! All was well and, my goodness, baby was very active! Wriggling, kicking, waving, doing shoulder stands, it was so lovely to see! We have some lovely pics including one with the cutest little footprint in it, but I will need to think about how I'm going to get them on here as I'm not the best with technology, so bear with me! 

Hang on in there everyone, you WILL get to this point one day, and it will be so worth all the hassle and worry of trying again. Of course, if I could, I would have my first baby here in my arms now, but I do think that today was all the sweeter for all that we have been through. Lots of luck and love to all xx


----------



## Laubull

Congratulations Lou that is amazing news! Can't wait to see some pictures and big whoops to you and hubbie, great news for you 
X


----------



## thethomsons

Lou i could not be happier for you! You are a true sign that third time can indeed be lucky!

Afm well DH and I dtd one last time tonight and now it's just a waiting game to see if we are successful! Will prob count today as 1dpo as cant be too far off. Everyone keep fingers crossed!!

Garfie - how are you today ? X


----------



## mannymoo

Wow Lou - what lovely news. Makes all the sickness worthwhile! Please try post some pics. Would love to see your little one. It is real inspiration for the rest of us. xx

Elaine - fingers crossed for your great big fat positive this month! Hope the 2WW goes quick! xx

FMS no news - just prodding my boobs every 5 minutes to see what they feel like. And suffering from extreme insomnia. So weird!! I fall asleep immediately because I'm so tired and then wake up at least twice every night and just lie there with a million thoughts running through my head. Of course then I'm absolutely exhausted during the day!!! I thought I would be sleeping like a baby at this stage ;) But I found a post on the first tri section where there seem to be stack of ladies suffering from insomnia too.


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Lou - congrats on a lovely scan - my best friend had hers yesterday and I got a pic texted to me her edd is 13 April so you guys are quite close.

Manny - Stop prodding them - you will make them sore:winkwink: I have to admit I slept like a baby, I think it's just because you are excited and have a lot of what ifs flying around your head try and relax before bed and read that always sends me off:sleep:

Elaine - :happydance: for being in the tww hope it goes fast for you - my tww went extremely fast:haha:

Laubull - I'm sure this is your rainbow :hugs:

AFM - Finally got a referral though it was like pulling teeth - my doc said I was O as I got pregnant and had blood tests - the last one was April. Also 2 m/c doesn't count I have to have 3 - er no woman should go through one let alone 3 - I have two healthy children - correct from a previous husband.

She also suggested hubby go for a s/a - I asked could I collect the pot - no he needs to speak to her first and make sure it is what he wants! - WHAT!

Anyway the upshot was she wasn't going to refer me - so I said (a bit of a fib) that my endo was flaring up (endo problems can interfere with fertility) she ummmed and ahhhhed and said did I have any symptoms - so I reeled of a whole list:haha: anyway she said yes that was a reason for a referral to a gynae - well it's a boot in the door right ladies?:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## PopTart28

Well done Lou, Im very happy your scan went well and your baby is doing well in there.

I could have stayed watching baby move around for ever it was brilliant and im reallyhappy for you honey, congratulations... 

Mine was very active too in all the scans ive had so far thats why they struggled to get a picture, i had to go for a walk for 30 mins to see if baby would either turn alittle or stop moving as much but looking forward to my next scan as its my detailed one....soo exciting and your almost in the 2nd trimester week 13 is classed as the last week of the 1st trimester in the UK.

Well DH went away again on monday for another 2weeks - as its the end of the season its a busy time for working away but we took the oppertunity at the weekend to go visit our families and some close friends to celabrate his birthday and also drop the bomb that we are expecting....

We did it in different ways depending on who we were with and it was just the most fantastic weekend, one we and our families wont forget in a hurry thats for sure.....

The best bomb drop as im putting it was telling my little brother and his fiance when they finally got to my parents house.......we were all sat in the dining room and as tey came in we hugged 'hi' and she turned and asked 'so how are you' to which i smiled at James and just said ' pregnant' ' how are you'......

hre reaction was brilliant and she was the perfect person to ambush with it not like parents who we told alittle more gently but not without surprise...no one had any idea....it was fantastic.

So now im home alone and everyone has agreed to keep it to themselves untill i get to see my other little brother tonight who is the last family member to be told, then DH and i will be making it public to all our friends and we can wait to announce it tomorrow....

So im now in maternity trousers as im getting too sicky with the waist of normal ones touching my tummy, yes the sickness is still there but will be seeing my midwife again monday so will see how im doing by then, weight check, hydration chec, blood pressure check etc etc its nicer seeing my midwife than the GP alternate weeks as i can aim all my questions at her and she is just brilliant, so im looking forward to it.

Not long then ill be having my 20 week scan and im amazed ive got this far and despite the sickness and worry ive never been happier, still alittle nervous when i get my stretching pain in my lower abdomen but as both doc and midwife say its my uterus stretching and baby getting bigger im using it as a good sign baby is once again getting bigger, stronger and healthy so its ok....

Right i hope you ladies who have had scans manage to get some pics up as my scan piccy is starting to get lonely on this thread........cant wait to upload my next one...

Elaine TWW whooooo hooooo very happy for you tooo my fingers are crossed as youve been a busy lady by the sounds of things and all at the right time of your cycle, im really excited for you/..

Garfie - nice work on getting the referral - see alittle homework can go a long way, bloody GP's I agree with you completely - we shouldnt have to go through one loss let alone three....stupid NHS rules.......keep us posted on how you get on ok.

Manny i went thgouth a stage of not being able to sleep well atall - kept waking up and couldnt relax. I changed my bedtime routien abit - try not drinking too much water etc after 8pm and take a glass to bed so you can sip it if you wake up and i tried reading a different type of book which sent me straight back to sleep as it wasnt that interesting. im wishing you luck and keep us updated on thinkg. and i agree - stop poking your boobs you will feel it i promise when they get sensitive or sore i promise, mine still have on and off days if you like, sometimes they are fine just huge and others i cant bear to have my bra on or off and they wake me up at night but leave them till them.

Cheryl I hope things are ok with you honey, check in when you feel you can, thinking of you lots, xxx

Louball stay positive honey, im sending you lots of hugs and sticky baby dust and cant wait till you can start believing this is your time this time round and can get to the stage when you an look at your growing bump and just smile.......if i got there after everywhere then you will honey....

Right more later but not its almost Time for a skype chat with DH before he goes to bed as hes in Japan at the moment so hes about 9hrs ahead i think, so just enough time to make myself a decaf tea to dunk my rich tea's in the sit back link the maptop to the TV so hes almost life size (this drives the woofs crazy as they can see dad but cant get to him, they lay on the sofa and stare at him its so sweet)...

So sending hugs and baby dust as always ladies, look after yourselves and will let you know how i get on telling my little brother later ok, xxx

xxxxxxx


----------



## Khloeee

Lou, that's absolutely brilliant news about your scan!

Poptart, loving the stories of you telling your family, such an exciting time : )


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hello just a quick message from me...Hope everyonw is well :)

Im 10 weeks today and heard babies heartbeat properally last night!.. I cant believe it that ive got to this point.. Im feeling all the more positive everyday.

3rd Time is a charm for me (well 4th if you include a chemical pregnancy loss) x


----------



## Laubull

Elaine, it definitely sounds like you dtd enough, I have everything crossed that you get your BFP in a couple of weeks or less!

Garfie, go you, I don't blame you at all for saying what you did, in the end you have to play the system like everyone else does, 3 losses minimum is a joke, you need some help and they should give it to you. I hope you get your referal soon 

Khloee, when is your next scan, soon right? How are you symptoms now?

Poptart, ahhh your post has made me so emotional! It must have been wonderful telling your family, I hope it goes well tonight with your brothers and then friends tomorrow, what a fantastic time 

Babee, happy 10 weeks to you! What doppler are you using?

Manny, I can't stop prodding either, oops! Insomnia is a good sign though that things are progressing, even if it does make you feel awful, all worth it  Only 2 days until S-Day, scan day!!

AFM, well I am feeling grotty the majority of the time, other than when I eat, oh dear I can feel the pounds creeping on, I am living in leggings already! Roll on Friday and scan day, if all ok we will tell close family, I think they've already guessed as I am not drinking but would be nice if we surprised them 

Hugs to all and anyone I've missed off!

x


----------



## thethomsons

Morning all, 

Glad to see lots of positive updates, it gives me lots of hope! 

Afm not a lot to report, 3dpo and waiting patiently for next few weeks to pass! It's my birthday on 15th and would like a gift of a bfp!!


----------



## Khloeee

Hi all,

Had a scan this afternoon at the EPU. Everything fine, saw a little heartbeat and they gave me a photo. It was great to see and it's helped convince me that this pregnancy is 'real' for now at least. Obviously as many of us know all too well, I'm nowhere near out of the woods at this point, but at least I'm no longer just waiting for bleeding to happen as I have been for the past few weeks. 

Hope everyone is well. 

Garfie - I think it's good that you pushed for a referal. I hate that you have to wait for the third MC when you _know _ there are issues that need looking at. It's such a horrible waiting game. 

Elaine - It won't be long before you're testing. Here to keep you company in the mean time : )


----------



## horseypants

babee bugs and lou, congrats!


----------



## garfie

Khloee - :happydance: for a great scan hope you can relax a bit more :coffee:

Horseypants - Hello hun how are you today?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## thethomsons

Great news khloee it must have been so good seeing little heartbeat! So hoping I get good news this month! Got while to wait before testing, still only 4dpo! When did u start having symptoms?


----------



## Laubull

Yeaaa Khloee for your scan!

I hope Manny and mine go as well tomorrow 

X


----------



## garfie

Manny and Laubull - Good luck for your scans tomorrow ladies :happydance: can't wait for the update:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Laubull

Thank you Garfie


----------



## Khloeee

Good luck Mannymoo and Laubull, will be thinking of you both tomorrow.


----------



## Lou15

Manny and Laubull, good luck for tomorrow. Will be straight online when I get home from work checking for updates x

Garfie- so glad you're getting referred x

Khloee- great news on your scan, hope all remains well.

Elaine - another day down now!

Horsey- thanks! How are you getting on?


----------



## thethomsons

Manny and Laubull - Looking forward to hearing all about your scans tomorrow and seeing little pics!! 

Will be checking lots tomorrow! 

xxx:happydance:


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies. Wow - its been a good week on here with lots of lovely scans. And I can add my lovely scan to the list! Found little bean in the right place with a heart beat of 178! Doctor said it was very good. All looks fine but given my history he wants to see me every 10 days for the time being so I get to see my little bean lots - yay!

Laubull I look forward to hearing more good news from you a little later! 

Hope everyone is well and looking forward to the weekend.
xx


----------



## thethomsons

Ahhh brilliant manny moo couldn't be happier!!


----------



## Laubull

Ahhh Manny so happy for you! 

AFM.....I'm exactly 7 weeks! It's little heart was fluttering away! Literally can't believe it after what's happened before, so surreal but SOOO happy!

Hugs to all of you, thank you for your support 

X


----------



## thethomsons

Laubull I am also soo happy for you, you must feel brilliant! Did you get a pic? 

A definite happy day in here!

So hope I get to join you guys soon xx


----------



## Khloeee

Oh yay!! Great news for both of you, I'm so pleased. 

Mannymoo, that's great that they are going to scan you every 10 days, can't get better peace of mind than that. I've now got five weeks to wait before my next scan at 12 weeks, feels like an eternity away!


----------



## CherylC3

Hi ladies so happy for the great scans today. Xxx my scans on tues il be 13 wks. Xx


----------



## Lou15

Yay Manny and Laubull, such a very happy day on this thread! Congratulations to you both xx :happydance:

This is proving such a lucky thread- I am very hopeful that everyone will be pregnant soon! Good luck to all who are still trying xx


----------



## SATH

Hi this thread gives me hope. Had my first mc in april at 6 wks then mmc in august at 9 wks . Im cd 11 waitin to try again i just want to be pregnant and have a happy endin. Im seeing specialist I
n couple of weeks my gp referred me after 2 mc as im 37 trying for my first.


----------



## Lou15

Hi SATH and welcome! This thread is the place to be to help you get your 3rd time lucky rainbow baby and we would be delighted to have you here and get to know you if you want to join us. I am so very sorry for your losses. I am glad that you are being referred and hope that they can help. However, it does seem that quite a lot of people have 2 miscarriages and then 3rd time works out well, so here's hoping it will be that way for you.

I love the picture of your cats- they look very much like 2 of mine did when they were younger (I have 5!).

I really hope that we will soon see your 'currently feeling' change from sad to happy/hopeful/amazed....and then unfortunately maybe pretty quickly onto sick!!! xxx


----------



## thethomsons

Hi SATH, welcome this is the best place to get through what you are going through as we have all been through it. The girls on here are great and very supportive. Most of the girls are now pg and doing REALLY well which is reassuring! I'm in 2ww at mo 5dpo and hoping to join them though not getting my hopes up! Vent anytime as we are all here for one another xx


----------



## SATH

Thank you so much for your kind words. Its a relief to find some people to speak to. Apart from oh no-one will talk about my losses except to say negative things. My little fur babies keep me going, unfortunately they've also been bringing me presents to cheer me up.


----------



## Lou15

Ha I get lots of presents too! A perfectly dissected little mouse kidney on the step the other day was a particular highlight (don't know where the rest of the poor mouse was!). Just wait til you get pregnant again, you can just say you're feeling too sick to go near such things and get OH to deal with it! Oh and he will have to clean out the litter trays too! xx


----------



## Lou15

Now for a more constructive post although I could talk about pets all day!

Are you waiting to see the specialist before trying again or just going to see what happens? Do you do ovulation tests? When do you expect to ovulate? How short is your luteal phase? I'm not sure but I think they can maybe supplement progesterone to help with this. Sorry for so many questions but just hoping us ladies on here can help xx


----------



## horseypants

Hi Garfield, Lou and All, I'm hanging in there! Day 2 of af and I'm finally having some tests done. Xo

Labull, congats :)


----------



## mannymoo

Horseypants so glad you are getting some tests done. Do you know which ones they're going to do? I hope you get some answers soon. Xx

Welcome sath! You're in the right place.

Pet talk: dh is still in London and I very nearly went and got a puppy to surprise him when he gets back tomorrow. But after thinking long and hard, I decided to wait for christam. Lou as a vet, what do you recommend in the mid size range? We want an easy, happy pooch. Will definitly get 2 but one at a time...


----------



## thethomsons

Hey to all hope u are having good weekend.

I feel like time is going sooo slow, now about 6dpo and nothing really to report symptom wise. Only thing is I have been so grumpy and also quite emotional this weekend too which isn't like me. This could be sign of AF comin next week though so not reading too much into it. 
It's my birthday on 15th October and hoping I might get birthday surprise but not holding my breath lol. So a figure online that said your chances each month of conceiving are 25% which is very low! We are going to Carnforth to stay in a lodge next Saturday for a week and going to visit Trafford centre for shopping one day and Blackpool illuminations and pleasure beach another. Also be enjoying the surrounding Lake District so that will be good! Thinking I'll either have bfp or AF and if its AF then it's another month to save more money in our little account for when bfp day comes! 

When did you girls test? How many dpo? How soon did you have any symptoms and what were they? Girls I need your help to pass the time!!!!!!!


----------



## mannymoo

Ooo Elaine my biggest sign was grumpiness!! Fingers crossed. Got this bfp at 11dpo but my last bfp was only 16dpo. Let's hope this week goes really quickly for you! X


----------



## SATH

Morning all,

I'm hoping to ovulate sometime in the next week or so. I use the clearblue monitor its worked twice before so fingers crossed. I don't ovulate till late in my cycle normally a 9 day ish luteal phase. My GP doesn't seem to believe in luteal phase defect hoping the specialist will. Not sure if that is the cause but with my last pregnancy I had a scan when I should have been 7 weeks, but the baby only measured 6 weeks but did have a heart beat, then I had another scan at 9 weeks because all my symptoms had gone. Thats when I found out, baby measured 7.5 weeks. We've waited until first af but now we're going to start trying again. My GP wasn't sure my referral would be accepted by the specialist so I keep expecting to get a letter cancelling it. I've started trying accupuncture with a fertility specialist accupuncturist she's hoping to bring ovulation forward a couple of days. I've been taking vitamin B 100 complex for months now, Co CQ10 200 mg and seleniium along with pre-natal and GP started me on 5 mg of folic acid. I'm tempted to give up on the vitamin B and selenium doesn't seem to be helping but too scared to in case I never get another BFP.

My crazy kitties like to bring me live presents so I have mice running round the kitchen so much fun! OH is useless hes terrified!

Fingers crossed for lots of :dust::dust: for everyone.


----------



## Lou15

Manny- I would have to recommend a whippet/ small lurcher every time! They are so very loving, cuddly and snuggly, great characters, will walk far if you want to but equally happy with a quick run off the lead if you're pushed for time, they are beautiful and graceful, very easy to keep clean, minimal 'dog' smell, often naughty puppies but usually fairly calm adults....they are just the best! They have very minimal health problems generally too, other than the fact that with thin coats and skin they maybe get wounds that need sutures more than most, but with all the whippets we've ever had I'd say maybe 2-3x in each lifetime so no big deal really. However, if skinny dogs aren't your thing a lot of people are breeding cocker spaniel x poodles now and in my experience at work they tend to be good-natured wee souls and they are very cute! Or any other medium sized crossbreed would probably be very healthy and sweet. Unfortunately I can't think of any more breeds that I'd highly recommend- I think being a vet puts you off a lot of dog breeds as you tend to associate them with the health problems they get. There are so many breeds I just wouldn't even consider now!

Elaine- I thought I tested at 9dpo but since they said my baby measured further on than I thought I'm not sure now! Odd as I had such a strong positive ovulation test! So it might have been 12 dpo. I think FRER are the best for early testing too, despite the internet cheapies claiming to pick up a smaller amount of HCG. I felt very nauseous from (?) 8dpo but then I am abnormally nauseous anyway so wouldn't read too much into that! That was my only symptom although I might well have been grumpy if I hadn't been on holiday at the time! Hope you enjoy your wee trip away, you so deserve it. 

SATH- sounds like you are doing all the right things to try to get your BFP. I also waited til one AF then was lucky enough to get pregnant first cycle trying this time, although with number 2 had a bit of a wait. I would have thought that a luteal phase of 9 days was well recognised as a possible concern? Hope it's taken seriously when you see the specialist. I'd be very surprised if they didn't accept the referral- aside from everything else (and of course you are the important one here) it's just professional courtesy- I can't imagine ever referring an animal to a specialist and them refusing to see it. Good luck!

Lots of love to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Khloeee

I got faint positives at 9 DPO with all pregnancies (not using internet cheapies though, they took a few more days to show up positive). 

With this pregnancy I can't say that I had any symptoms in the 2WW, but the B vits I'd just started taking that cycle were already making me need to wee more and giving me sore boobs - which are the first symptoms I got with my other pregnancies. Other than that it was just a few AF-like aches and pains. 

8 weeks today! Can't quite believe it, but I'm still so nervous and cautious of getting excited. Was worried all day yesterday because I hadn't felt that sick.


----------



## mannymoo

How is everyone? Its been so quiet on here lately. Hope all is alright?

I was terribly sick over the weekend. Every time I looked at food, I felt sick. And then yesterday it was all gone again - as if it never happened. Trying to stay calm in the hopes that it returns in the next few days but I can't help but be concerned every time this happens. Any of you pregnant ladies feel terrible one day and then perfect the next?


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies 

Sorry I've not been on in a while - had a few probs both with hubby and kids.

Hubby went out Friday to a party and didn't come back until 11.00 am on Saturday and then promptly spent the rest of the day in bed!

Sunday we went to his mums had lunch one of the boys was at a party and before I knew it was bedtime:haha:

Monday was my Avon day - so I spent all day delivering my brochures on one round still got my round to do around the village but that will be later in the week phhheeeeew!

CD9 - Monitor on HIGH - Nothing to report:winkwink:

Elaine - Hope you are enjoying your time away - a break helps the tww to pass quicker - what DPO are you now? - when are you testing:flower:

Mannymoo - So sorry you have been sick over the weekend - but surely that's a good sign that everything is progressing nicely - when do you go for another scan?:hugs:

Khloee - :happydance: congrats for reaching the 8w mark :happydance:

Lou - :haha: you didn't recommend the two we have then a collie and a springer spaniel (they are both getting on now though) although the spaniel still behaves like a puppy if we are playing in the garden - also they are getting a bit smelly but we still love them:haha:

SATH - :hi: and welcome - sorry to hear about your losses :cry: have you tried grapefruit juice the time I got my BFP recently I was drinking gfj from when the witch left until O time :happydance: around here everyone has sold out so I have missed this month:cry:

Horsey - Long time no speak - hope you are okay hun and so pleased to hear you are having some tests done - when are they doing them?:hugs:

Love to all you other ladies - hope all you preggo ones are taking it easy:coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Laubull

Hi All!

Sorry I've been quite, either been too busy or just not felt like replying, feeling blurghhhhhh at the moment, not that I am complaining, I am happy to feel like it!

Garfie - yea for high on your monitor, enjoy yourself ;-)

Elaine - you asked about symptoms, looking back at my chart and my comments, I was having disturbed sleep, lots of twinges/a tight feeling down there and ear ache. I got a 1-2 weeks on a digi at 12DPO.

Manny - I know what you mean, after a rough Sunday, yesterday I felt ok, I had no aversions to food and then this morning I noticed my (.)(.)s weren't hurting and I started to worry.......that was until I got to work an hour ago and now feel sicky so hoping everything is ok. It seems symptoms come and go, I just wish I could have a scan everyday to reassure me!

Hugs and fingers crossed to everyone 

P.S. All this dog talk makes me want one, I want a cocker spaniel but DH is resisting!

x


----------



## thethomsons

Hi girls, good to hear everyone is plodding on in their own path happily (though maybe sickly lol) .

I am now 8DPO and trying hard not to think about it as time going pretty slow this week. Have had terrible headaches and been awful tired but these are normal pre AF signs for me so not reading too much into anything. Will test in a couple of days but not entirely convinced this month for some reason! If I'm not I am not too bothered as got a couple of nights out over next two weeks and one is with my mum so if I was PG it would be very difficult to hide me not drinking lol. Also we are going on holiday on Saturday and I really want to enjoy it. So got the mind set that if I am PG BRILLIANT and if I'm not well we can try next month and I can enjoy my nights out that are planned! 

This time last month on 8DPO I had some spotting which was sign of AF and have had none of that so far so suppose that is good! 

Will keep you all updated! xx


----------



## SATH

Hi how are you doing?

I haven't tried the grapefruit juice, I will have to try to find some anything is worth a shot, I feel like a rattle already. Hoping I'm going to ovulate soon, cd 15 but pre m/c I always ovulated on cd 20 like clockwork of a 30 day cycle, now who knows but the signs are there that is approaching. I'm feeling more positive since I found you all so thank you for your support :thumbup:


----------



## thethomsons

Hey girls , How is everyone?

Well I am officially 10DPO tomorrow and am finally getting somewhere! This 2WW has been soo slow lol. I have had a niggling sore lower back all day today and kinda trying to ignore as had that with second PG so was def a sign. Def trying not to read too much into it though. Won't be long now before I will have my answer anyway! Not sure if should try testing tomorrow or whether I am better to wait. Don't want to be disappointed! 

My birthday is Monday and thinking if do get BFP it would be nice to have it around then! Fingers crossed xx

How is everyone, it has been VERY quiet in here xxx

xxxx :thumbup:


----------



## mannymoo

Oooo Elaine! Test! Test!!!! Sounds very good to me. I think we're due another BFP now :D


----------



## Laubull

Ooooooo Elaine I am with Manny, test, test, test! Ok maybe 10DPO might be a bit early but if AF doesnt arrive over the weekend then I hope your birthday brings you a lovely BFP 

Manny how are you feeling now? Have you booked in at the doctors/midwives yet?

x


----------



## garfie

Elaine - :test::test::test:

Good luck hun :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mannymoo

Its so tempting to wait for Monday but also impossible... unless you're a very strong willed person! But good luck for when you do test. 

Laubull - all fine here. One day I'm feeling on top of the world and then next day I'm flat on my back not able to eat or drink anything. Last night was bad but now I'm ok again this morning. It seems to start at about 4pm and lasts until I go to bed so I'm just trying to eat what I can earlier in the day. My next scan is on Tuesday. How about you? How are you doing? Are you going for another early scan? xx


----------



## SATH

Keeping my fingers crossed. I reckon wait till Monday what a fantastic birthday present that would be. 

I'm gearing up for ovulation trying to be bd but really bad timing as OH is working away this week and next, typical. My accupuncturist doesn't want us to try this month she is trying to get my ovulation forward and increase luteal phase. See specialist next Friday, going to have to go alone not sure what to expect. Want some shiny magic pill that makes everything alright.


----------



## thethomsons

Girls I can't believe this but I just got a very faint BFP!! Have a look and tell me what you think!!! I'm not getting too excited incase it disappears as I am still 4 days early so not even due AF till Monday! The niggling back pain is worse today and it was what made me decide to test as had it before when PG!!

I CANNOT BELIEVE IT!!

Such a mix of emotions, terrified, excited, happy, worried!

Ended up telling DH as couldn't keep something as huge as this to myself. He can't believe it either though is happy. Says we should try to forget about it as much as can so not getting our hopes up. I know what he means. Anyway I will let it sink in and post back later letting you know where I am at. 

Still taking the Baby Aspirin once a day should I continue with that??

Def not going anywhere near a scan till at least 8 weeks and last twice all ended at 6 weeks so anything passed that will be a bonus. 


OMG girls I can't believe it. I really really cant. Maybe I am seeing things lol

xxx
 



Attached Files:







pg omg 10dpo.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Laubull

OMG Elaine! I can see it too, there is a definite line there, AMAZING! Sooo happy for you 

Are you going to test again with an FRER or digital tomorrow? I have everything crossed for you that this is it!

Re: mini aspirin, I took it until I got my BFP as I wasn't prescribed it so thought it was best to stop.

Sath, I hope ovulation holds out for DH to come back  Re: lengthing your lethal phase have you tried vit B6, I've not tried it but lots of people say it works.

Manny, I am sorry you're feeling blurgh, I do understand though, sometimes I am ok, other times :-( Sadly I don't get another scan, I wish I did, the worry is driving me crazy! I hope your scan goes well.

x


----------



## mannymoo

Elaine!! Thats AMAZING news. Congrats! I hear you about it being a complete mix of emotions. But just stay strong and positive and I'm sure it will all be fine. So excited for you and I am sure that in no time at all we're going to have an entire thread of pregnant ladies. So exciting!!!! Keep us posted on any further tests...

RE the aspirin, my gynae told me again when I was there last week that I MUST stay on the aspirin until 36 - 37 weeks. He explained that it thins your blood ever so slightly to stop any clotting from blocking the placenta - which can be cause of recurrent miscarriage. I definitely suggest asking your doctor. 

Lauball - sorry you don't have another scan lined up. Are you planning on getting a doppler? I would love one but also so scared at the additional anxiety that it could cause! Going to ask the doc about them next week but I have no doubt he will advise agains it.

Sath - It is so hard to plan BDing with an OH that is away on business a lot. Just try DTD whenever you can. Have you read any of Khloeee's posts on this thread? She also had a very short leutal phase (sp?) and now she is happily pregnant. Fingers crossed the same thing happens for you this cycle.


----------



## mannymoo

Just for a giggle... not sure if I already posted this here or not... but don't be shy to retest. This is a pic of all my tests for this pregnancy. A little on the crazy side - I know!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0497.JPG
File size: 129 KB
Views: 11


----------



## garfie

Elaine - :happydance: congrats hun now try and relax :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## SATH

I see a line congratulations hope it gets darker everyday what a birthday present x


----------



## thethomsons

Thanks girls. I just did a FRER and this is what I got!! Now totally freaking out lol. Going out with my work tonight and prob best thing for me as will have to think about something else. So praying this one sticks!

Can't believe I got a BFP! 

Going to be a very happy birthday (secretly lol)

xx
 



Attached Files:







frer 10dpo.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mannymoo

That's a definite bfp!!! Hooray!!!! X


----------



## CherylC3

Elaine congrat huni. Xxxxx


----------



## mannymoo

Cheryl is your profile pic from your last scan? It is beautiful!! X


----------



## Khloeee

Yay Elaine!! So exciting! RE the baby aspirin, from what I've read it's not harmful to take during pregnancy. I am still taking one a day to be on the safe side, although I might phase it out soon as I have never thought the blood clotting thing was really my problem (but I do think it might have helped my lining and ensured this one implanted safely. If you stay on it, you can take it all throughout pregnancy but need to stop at 34 weeks so that your blood is not too thin by the point you go into labour.


----------



## Laubull

Definitely another line Elaine, yea!

Manny, yes I think I'm going to get a Doppler, the worry is driving me crazy :-( I think I'm going to go for the Sonoline B, it's about £50 but could save my nerves! I'm not going to get it until next week though....

One question for you all, the midwives haven't called me yet, instead I've received a letter to go to a group meeting with DH to discuss the care process....not heard of this from anyone before, does it mean with out couples??

X


----------



## CherylC3

mannymoo said:


> Cheryl is your profile pic from your last scan? It is beautiful!! X

Yeah had it on tues, we're chuffed to bits but the sickness from hell is back :sick: I will be shocked if we're not having a girl. 

How are u keeping Hun??xx


----------



## CherylC3

Elaine I took baby aspirin till around 7 wks but I already knew I didn't hav a blood clotting problem. Xx


----------



## Lou15

Hello ladies! Sorry not been on in a while, I am away visiting my mum and dad, have caught the most awful cold on the way here, and not only have the misery of that but it seems to have brought the vomiting back with a vengeance too! My poor mum and dad, I haven't left the house since I arrived and they are now stuck with my bland food diet too! 

Well, lots going on. CONGRATULATIONS ELAINE!! Fantastic news, very defininte BFP there. So happy for you, great early birthday treat!

Manny, symptoms definitely always up and down for me if it's any comfort...like yesterday I vomited endlessly, and today we are actually contemplating maybe going out for lunch. I think this pregnancy is sounding very positive for you. LOVE the pic of all the tests you've used, hilarious, I threw all but my first away so I wouldn't have the shame of seeing them all together and realising just how many I'd used! 

Cheryl, great scan pic, so pleased for you xx

Garfie- I do like collies and springers too, they are lovely dogs, but they are such active dogs, having been bred for working roles,that I'm not sure I'd recommend them to someone looking for a fairly easy pet...I've seen too many with behavioural problems due to getting cooped up all day. But definitely through no fault of their own, they are very sweet dogs!

Sorry I don't have time to comment on what everyone has written, but will be back online properly next week xx


----------



## thethomsons

Hey girls, still can't believe I'm pg!!! Have to keep checking the test incase I have made it up lol! Tested with frer again this morning and line was definitely a bit darker so must be a good sign! 

Feeling so happy but scared too. So don't want it to go wrong again :/( 

How did you girls get through early stages and not worry yourself silly? Xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey Hun I must of peed on about 30 sticks lol and drove myself crazy but I told myself all I wanted was my BFP so now I've got it I'm going to enjoy it and not worry unless I need to or see blood so try and not worry Hun. Xx


----------



## Laubull

Oh Elaine I wish I could give you some advice but I'm still worrying like mad! I think working towards little milestones is the best way to cope 

X


----------



## Khloeee

I'm still worrying every day too so no useful advice here. All we can do is take each day as it comes. In the very early days waiting for hCg test results kept me occupied (had tests 3 times over a week). Then it was waiting for and having my early scans, that got me to 7.5 weeks.... Now it's just 4 weeks of worry until 12 week scan!


----------



## Lou15

Not sure if the right thing to do as could worry you more but in the early weeks the conception indicator tests gave me some comfort! I wouldn't do one til your period's due though. Other than that just keep coming on here, get yourself a ticker, work your way up your fruits and hang on in there!


----------



## thethomsons

Thanks girls, too scared to start a ticker at mo as too hard to remove it if things go wrong, I did that last time. :-( Think little milestones are def the way forward and I'm kinda going to try and put it to the back of my mind as far as I can. Still feeling ok at mo so that makes it easier. If I start being really ill which suppose will then be harder to ignore. DH and I not telling a sole till 12 weeks. (If get there). I believe in fate but its so hard when it's gone right once but wrong twice. 

So so want this to stick. Off on holiday tomorrow and that will get me through to 5 weeks pg. Then going to wait a week and at 6 weeks going to arrange a reassurance scan for 8 weeks as last two m/c stopped developing at 6 weeks so would mean passed that. I'm off a Monday in November do thinking could go then which means my work wouldn't know! 

It's all so complicated. 

So want to be happy but sooo scared to let myself be. X


----------



## thethomsons

Line darker gain this morning!!! Never been so exited to look at a pink line lol

Off on holiday, will use my phone to keep updated xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hav a nice holiday Hun...xxx


----------



## thethomsons

Lou meant to ask when you use digital cb for indicator, how many weeks does it go up to?


----------



## garfie

Elaine - :happydance: congrats on the line getting darker - the CB is not reliable for predicting weeks hun

But

this is on the back of the pack 

Pregnant Result

1-2 pregnant (means you are 3-4 weeks)
2-3 pregnant (means you are 4-5 weeks)
3+ pregnant (means you are 5+ weeks)

Hope this is what you meant hun.

Hope you are enjoying your holiday:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Lou15

Have a nice holiday Elaine!

Yes what Garfie wrote about the conception indicators is exactly right- they're not all that accurate so I wouldn't panic if not reading as far on as you thought...but my thinking is that for the majority of people they must be roughly right, so you're more likely to get a bit of reassurance than not and hopefully gradually work up through the weeks. But you HAVE to always use urine from the same time of day, ideally FMU, and I wouldn't try to compare if there has been anything unusual about your eating/ drinking the day before that might have affected the concentration of your urine. 

I hope everyone else is having a good weekend. My cold is improving now so feeling a bit happier but still sad that I haven't left the sickness behind with first tri!


----------



## garfie

Lou - :haha: that's probably cos I'm the only one left with tests in the cupboard - all you ladies have your BFP's I think I'm the only one left:cry:

Don't leave me:cry::cry::cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## thethomsons

Garfie - I'm only at 4 weeks so it is VERY early days. 

I do understand how you feel as last month I felt a bit on my own but all of sudden things change and I know they will change for you too!

We are all here no matter what Garfie!

Lots of love Hun xxxx


----------



## thethomsons

Girls, even though my my BFP is getting darker I don't really have any symptoms apart from a bit of tiredness and lower back niggle. Will only be 4 weeks on Monday so still extremely early! Did you girls who are pg have few symptoms at the start?

Have a feeling they may be still to arrive and trying to enjoy every minute they are not here (as long as not bad sign!)


----------



## CherylC3

Hun my symtoms appeared after 5 wks after wishing for symtoms I got the sickness from hell...x

Garfie :hugs: u will be soon huni...,xxx


----------



## Laubull

Elaine I don't think my symptoms started till about 6 weeks. Don't panic and enjoy your holiday!

Garfie, you're chart is looking good, I hope this is your month 

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Garfie your chart is looking great this month! With the exception of your temp on Saturday, 6th everything looks very orderly and consistent. Did you do anything on the Friday night that could have made your temp go up? I found that a couple of glasses of wine had a big effect on my temp the next day but the worst was garlic. My temp would go right up the day after garlic. Weird! Anyhoo, hoping that this is your month. xx

Elaine - I'm the same as Laubull. First real symptoms at 6 weeks. These days I feel fine one day and completely useless the next. I did some googling around the digital tests and if I recall correctly (you might want to double check tho) 1-2 weeks pregnant indicated hog levels of up to 200; 2-3 weeks indicated levels between 200 and 2000; and 3+ shows that your levels are above 2000. Enjoy the holiday. x

Lou glad your feeling a bit better but sorry the ms is still lurking around. Fingers crossed it stops over the next week or so. However (you might want to stop reading now...) I do have a friend who had her third daughter on Friday and for all three pregnancies she has had terrible morning sickness right up to delivery! Lets hope thats not the case here!!

FMS - I have my next scan on Tuesday. Nervous already. xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Yay congrats elaine :)

as for symptoms mine kicked in dot on 6 weeks! i woke up and felt like i had the hangover from HELL, i felt dizzy, sick, headache... its only now its starting to taper off :)

As for surviving after a Loss, i wont lie, its not Easy!... but i refused to look too far ahead. I aimed at small milestones, like looking forward to my 7 week scan, then first appointment with midwife at 9 weeks, 9weeks and 6days heard heart beat on doppler and now waiting for 12 week scan :) Everytime i tick off a little milestone i feel more positive that everything will be ok :)

Congrats again hun x


----------



## garfie

Manny - The temp was strange as I was up a lot during the night my youngest had d&v :dohh: But in the end I had over 3 hours sleep:shrug: so maybe that's why its a bit high:flower:

The cover line is high as well - as I said I used a new thermometer but wowzas:haha:

Elaine - Hope you are relaxing and enjoying your holiday:hugs:

Love to all you prego ladies :flower:

:hugs:

X

p.s just wondering if anyone is still lurking here who isn't pregnant or am I the only virgin :haha:


----------



## mannymoo

Garfie we still have sath and horseypants and until we have a full thread of BFPs, I will be sending all my baby dust your ways. X


----------



## SATH

Hi, How is everyone doing. Did you have a nice weekend? Well I ovulated Saturday so I'm pretty sure I'm out this month as OH was away until Sun,:grr: Thinking positive that next month will be good, gives me another month of accupuncture and seeing specialist on Friday so maybe its all for the best. 

I actually had someone ask me at work if I was pregnant as I had bad stomach, could :cry: but fingers crossed will be again soon. Can't say I'm looking forward to morning sickness, I had it quite bad last time.

PS Only 2 furry friends have been brought in over the weekend, think the wood mouse population by me is in risk of extinction!


----------



## thethomsons

Hey girls, had lovely birthday yesterday and did a FRER which was the darkest yet! Both lines were matching so taking that as a good sign that I'm moving forward well so far! Feeling soo tired today but that's all really. Making most of it as I know it prob wont last! I am now officially 1 day late so feel good about that! 

How is everyone?

Still cannot believe pg!!!


----------



## mannymoo

Yay Elaine! Such good news. And happy birthday for yesterday. Hope your having a lovely break.

Sath - good luck for your appointment on Friday. Glad you are feeling positive. I think that can really go a long way.

Garfie - chart still looking great! Hoping that this is your month!

How is everyone else? Are all the pregnant ladies still unwell?

FMS - had my next scan this morning and little bubs was measuring perfectly at 7+5 and heartbeat was ticking away at 153. I had a bit of a panic attach last night that I would get there today and he wouldn't be able to find anything so I was more than relieved after my appointment. Next one is in two weeks time. Already starting counting the days.

xx


----------



## Laubull

Elaine, a belated happy birthday to you! A nice dark FRER, what more could you want, so happy for you  Tiredness was my first symptom, I am sure there'll be more soon.

Sath, I hope you caught that eggy, even if it was slightly delayed 

Garfie, I am with Manny, great looking chart, fingers crossed!

Manny, yea for a perfect scan! Are you starting to relax now? Do you get another scan in 2 weeks or just an appointment?

Hugs to anyone I've missed off 

AFM, I am starting to feel more confident, I hope that's not a bad sign. I am feeling blurghhh most of the time so fingers crossed. I have a meeting with the midwives next Monday for some group session, although still waiting for my 12 week scan date.

Random comment, I don't know if any of you look at any other baby websites but I've had a look at baby centre, OMG are some of the girls bitchy, I couldn't believe how opinionated they were! I am happy to be back on here 

x


----------



## thethomsons

Manny so pleased your scan went well! You must be so excited! When did u go for your first scan? I'm thinking going to wait till near 8 weeks as means will be passed the 6 week mark where all has stopped before. X


----------



## Lou15

Hooray for your great scan Manny! And your strong FRER Elaine, and a belated Happy Birthday! Think we are doing well with our little thread here. But, Garfie, as Manny says you're not alone, we still have SATH and Horsey to send our baby dust to along with you xx

Yes I have heard they can be a bit bitchy on Baby Centre, so glad everyone here is so nice! 

I am still feeling awful, ever day gets harder as there is no end in sight and I just feel like I can't take another single day of this nausea! Worried about nutrition too as in 2nd tri now and still surviving mainly on carbs. Have been prescribed another different anti-emetic, will see how that goes. Cheryl and PopTart, how is your sickness going? x


----------



## twinkle_paws

Hi ladies! Can I join your lovely and lucky thread?
A little bit about me: Got married May 2011 and came off the pill in September 2011, got BFP almost stright away but it was not to be, missed miscarriage in December as baby not growing and no hb :( Since then had very irregular cycles (normal for me before being on pill) but got BFP again in June 2012 but sadly baby did not grow and had ERPC start of September.
So now I am ntnp and waiting for for first af since ERPC, fertility friend thinks I am 6dpo and we did not bd at the right times so not hopeful this month.
Also, whe I went to se GP just before 2nd pregnancy about my irregular cycles he ran some tests and I was diagnosed with high thyroid antibodies and borderline hypothyroid, have since been started on thyroxine and my levels are now normal so hoping this will help get a 3rd thime lucky bfp.
So that is me!
Looking forward to being part of this thread as you all seem lovley. Best wishes for all you lovely ladies who are currently expecting and good luck to all those TTC that you get your BFPs soon!xx


----------



## mannymoo

Welcome Twinkle Paws. So sorry about your previous losses but you've definitely come to the right place for third time luck. I hope you get your sticky bean BFP really soon. xx

Lou sorry you are still feeling miserable. Surely it must be close to letting up. Hoping that the new meds make a little bit of a difference for you. Have you had your nuchal (sp?) scan yet? And have you started spreading the good news?

Elaine - I had my first scan at 5+6 and got to see a lovely beating little heart. The doctor did warn me that it might be too early to see it at that stage so probably best to try hold on until about 7 or 8 weeks if you can. My next scan is in 2 weeks time, then at 13 weeks and then monthly until DD. 

LauBull - I've never posted on baby centre but I've read a bit on there and it really is quite bitchy! We're definitely in the right place right here.

xx


----------



## PopTart28

Morning lovely ladies, x

Just popped on quick as ive been really busy, so just a quick post for me till later.

Twinkle im sorry for your losses but soo happy to welcome you to this very positive and lucky thread. Im happy you had some answers about your irregular cycles and they seem to have settled alittle. Im hoping you get a positive cycle sign soon be it AF so you know for sure where you are of something different.
Kppe us posted about how you are getting on and s you may have already seen on any previous pages you may have looked at if you have any thoughts, questions or just want to have a rant then fire away - all of us ladies on this thread are increadibly supportive, positive and have always given me the best backup and advice, so dont feel anything may be too silly - just say it and we'll all be here as much as we can ok.
Oh and of course good luck honey, we're here whenever you need us and for as long as you want us along for the journey ok...

Ok Elaine - OMG CONGRATULATIONS - what a brilliant birthday gift for you, I couldnt be happier for you honey, I will give you one bit of advice - no matter how nervous/worried you may be see each little milestone as a huge positive on your part.....each week, booking in app, early scan etc etc it will get you to the point when you realise you are further along than before and you can actually start enjoying the fact you and pregnant and despite the symptoms you may be suffering from you'l be able to smile inside instead of worrying yourself into a hole again.
Keep us posted on things ok. xxxx

Ok ladies ive got lots on at the moment and will pop on again later for a proper update on things for me but for now I hope you are all doing well, your symptoms are not making things too difficult for you and your jelly beans are nice, safe and snug and growing really happily....

Oh and ive loved catching up on all the scan gossip, soo happy your all doing so well and not long and our final lovely ladies will also get their BFPs and we can be the first full house on the site - with a thread full of BFPs ,xxx

Ok have a lovely day and Ill catch up more and fill you in on whats been happening with me later on ok, xxxxx

But just quickly for you Lou - my sickness is still awefull but has changed its pattern since it started and so im trying to alter my routien to suit it once again.....oh and my doc said dont worry too much about only managing certain foods - we still have plenty of time to give baby what baby needs later on ok......as long as babys growing well and all fine in your scans then your all good to keep doing what your doing, xxx

Right must dash, another midwife app at the docs this morning, Love you all, sending baby dust to you ladies and speak later, xxxxx


----------



## SATH

Hi Twinkle-paws, I am so sorry for your loss. You have come to the right place for support, I've recently joined this thread and everyone is so lovely and supportive. It really helps to have people who understand what you have been through. I feel much more positive since I joined here and hopefully we will all have our sticky little beans soon. 

BTW I also have a thyroid disorder and take Thyroxine 75 mcg, my GP told me they like it to be 2 or under when pregnant so I have to get it tested regularly as soon as I get a BFP.


----------



## twinkle_paws

Aw thanks for all being so welcoming! It's going to be great to chat to others that will understand what I have been through. Despite it all I'm feeling pretty positive that 3rd time will be IT for us. 

Mannymoo and poptart - congratulations on your pregnancies, sounds like you both have a nice sticky bean in there! Looking forward to following your pregnancy journeys.

SATH - is good to know you also have a thyroid condition, I had tests a few weeks ago and they were 'normal' on 100mcg so I am staying on that dose at the moment, dont know what my levels are exactly but will be sure to ask for details after next test in December. Hope you are doing ok after your mmc, I see it was only in August so not that long before mine.

A wee question do you/did you all use OPK's? I already temp etc and considering if I should try these too. I can have quite long irregular cycles so we just tend to bd every other night until I have got pregnant in the past!

xx


----------



## Lou15

I can't believe I've reached navel orange on the ticker!!!

Another member, hooray and welcome Twinkle Paws! I may be a little biased but I reckon we've got one of the best threads going! Your story is a little like mine, I also got married in May 2011, got first BFP in the October, then missed miscarriage in the December. My second miscarriage was a little earlier; late May this year. I am very hopeful that this current pregnancy is going to remain my 3rd time lucky and really hope that you get yours soon too. We're all here for any questions you have, or just to help you get through the TWW etc!

Manny, yes I've had my nuchal scan. Over here they do a quadruple test measuring some things in your blood too, and just got my results through- 1 in 12000 risk of Down's syndrome and no further action required! Hooray, so relieved!

PopTart- thanks for the advice re food intake- was a bit worried but you've put my mind at rest a bit now. Are you 16 weeks now? Any bump yet? Not even a hint of a bump for me, jeans still falling down!


----------



## Lou15

Oh forgot to say Twinkle Paws, yes used OPKs, as cycles a bit all over the place after miscarrying. The clearblue ones with the smiley faces are ace but the internet cheapie ones worked for me too and you can poas as often as you like with them as only a fraction of the cost of clearblue!


----------



## twinkle_paws

Hi Lou! Our stories are pretty similar aren't they. Hopefully I will be following you with a successful pregnancy very soon! Thanks for the info, I think I will go and order some IC OPK's now. The ones in the shops are a bit pricey!
Hope you are feeling better, I saw on a previous post that you are suffering from MS, hope this passes for you soon x


----------



## thethomsons

Twinkle paws - welcome - this is def place to help you through as we have all been there and are helping each other through! Just wanted to say quick hi as I'm on holiday this week and logging on on my iPhone but i will get back on at weekend and reply fully! 

Warm welcome though and look forwar to chatting soon x


----------



## thethomsons

Pop tart, Lou, manny moo and everyone good to hear things well! Will reply in detail at weekend once home from holiday! Spent today in Blackpool which was fun but v tiring! Did another test today, line getting darker each time which is a good sign I think! Still no major symptoms but like you girls said prob still v early as only really 2 days late at mo! 

Welcome to our new ladies!!

Xx


----------



## SATH

Yes i actually used clearblue monitor found it pretty reliable gives you high and peak days, i used ic opks 2 and they are just as reliable. Big appointment tomorrow nervous but positive. Love the tickers cant wait to have my own


----------



## twinkle_paws

Thanks, orderd some chepies last night so be able to POAS til my hearts content, hehe!

What is your appointment for SATH?

Congratulations on your BFP the thomsons, sounds like you are having a good holiday.

xx


----------



## garfie

:hi: and welcome twinkle - so sorry to hear about your losses - as you have gathered this seems to be a lucky thread with mainly BFP's and preg ladies (hoping to join them soon) but the good thing they stick around:happydance: Anything you need to know don't be afraid to ask I'm sure one of us will know the answer:winkwink:

Hope all you preg ladies are doing well:flower:

AFM - FF changed my O date - I am now 10DPO - temp dropping aaaaarrrrgggghhhh:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Khloeee

Welcome Twinkle, this is a really lovely thread and everyone is very supportive so I'm sure you will feel at home here : )

I've not been coping too greatly this week. Started to worry a lot about this pregnancy and got that doubting feeling that I'm not feeling very pregnant anymore. Nausea and tiredness has eased loads, and with 3 weeks to wait until my 12 week scan, I started panicking that all wasn't well. 

Anyway, to cut to the point, I took myself off down to EPU yesterday and told a little white lie about having spotting and some pain so they'd scan me again.... I figured a little lie was better than the horrible stress of thinking that things were going to go wrong again. Baby is fine. Heartbeat seen again and was wriggling around this time. So I guess I should try to relax and just be happy that symptoms have eased. Finding this stage so stressful after two losses!


----------



## garfie

Aw Khloee - Great news hun okay so you said it yourself you need to relax now :happydance::happydance: Have you got a ticker up yet? 

So pleased your scan went well:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Ah I've just seen it - it needs to be bigger so you can see it from the moon:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## thethomsons

Morning girls, last day of holiday today and had perfect week, seems so much better as every wee while I remember I'm pg and can't help but smile! Still no major symptoms though have noticed twinges in (.)(.)! 

Think going to call epu in 2 weeks and arrange a scan for 8 weeks, that would be further than last two mc so would be reassuring. Hoping I get that far.

Khloee glad you got reassurance, def worth a white lie. 

Garfie keeping my fingers crossed this is your month!

Def a lucky thread here xx


----------



## Laubull

Hey girls, sorry I've been MIA for a couple of days, been feeling rough and I haven't had the energy to post. Still feeling rough but wouldn't change it for the world, hoping it's a good sign everything is progressing nicely. I am meeting the midmives on Monday but still waiting for my 12 week scan date......why do they make you wait so long, I need something to work towards!

Welcome to the new girls, I am sorry you're here but I agree with Elaine, this is a lucky thread, I hope there's a BFP waiting for you around the next corner 

Garfie, I hope your temp goes up tomorrow and it's an implantation dip, fingers crossed for you.

Elaine, glad you're having a good holiday. I waited to call EPU too, I didn't want to get myself in the system if anything went wrong in the early stages, if that makes sense. I hope this is your forever baby 

Khloee, the worry is a nightmare isn't it, I keep thinking about buying a doppler but I'm resisting so far.

To everyone else, Lou, Poptart, Babee, Manny and anyone I've missed I hope you and your beans are good 

x


----------



## Laubull

Ohhh I am green olive, whoop! x


----------



## SATH

Yipee its friday. Kholee dont blame you on the little white lie so glad you got a beautiful scan and things are good.

Had my appointmnt today as gutted didnt see the too guy. Took all my charts but he didnt seem interested in a 9 day luteal phase. Any i had a batch of blood tests got to have more day 2 of cycle and an ultrasound. Follow up in 3 months unless i get that magical bfp.

Hope everyone is well, lauball lots of crackers, 
ginger, sips of water and take it easy xxx


----------



## thethomsons

Hey Girls , We are home and boy does it feel good to be back! Have spent whole week with my mum, dad and brother who I am really close to and not telling them about our new PG was torture!! I managed it though and very glad that our little secret still remains our own. Will be so worth is if we get far enough along to be able to share with everyone! 

Well tonight I have the most painful lower back ever and I am pretty sure it is a PG symptom as it's not every this bad normally. When I had Flynn I had a back labour and since then I definitely have a weakness which flares up now and again. Dh has also noticed that my (.)(.) are growing lol. He's very pleased lol. Really tired too but apart from that I'm doing ok. 

Decided to brave it and get a ticker. Worst case scenario I have to remove it but decided I have to think positive! Must think positive, must think positive.....

SATH - Glad your tests are underway and I really hope you get a BFP before the 3 months! The way this forum is going I think you have a great chance!

Laubull - Woop Woop for the Olive ticker!! Sorry you are feeling rough, just keep in mind that little cherub you are cooking!


Garfie, Lou, PopTart, Cheryl, Mannymoo, Khloee - Hope you girls are all doing ok! 

Ok so going to try and set up my ticker, hope it shows up! 

Hugs to all xxx:hugs:


----------



## thethomsons

Does my ticker show?


----------



## thethomsons

Yay ticker up and active, I am being positive that I won't have to remove it. Really hoping this one sticks. :-S


----------



## Laubull

Elaine it WILL stick! Sending you positive vibes 

X


----------



## thethomsons

Thanks Laubull, I really really hope so. How do you keep positive, finding it a bit tricky today. x


----------



## CherylC3

Loving the ticker Elaine. Xxx


----------



## PatTabs

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind another to add to your merry band :flower:

A little about me...started my TTC journey last Nov, I had my first MC in March at 12 weeks, and recently had a second MC at just 6 weeks and have just stopped bleeding today, both were natural miscarriages, however due to the amount of bleeding on my first I had an ERPC. AF arrived 4 weeks after the ERPC and not sure when she will arrive this time.

I am not sure what to do this month and i have to go for a scan next Friday anyway, I'll probably just NTNP but a part of me doesn't want another month to go by but I guess I should see what the scan comes back with.

I am so sorry for all your losses, but like you I sincerely hope and pray that it will be 3 rd time lucky for us all...and many congrats to those that pregnant..you give so much hope!


----------



## thethomsons

Hi pat tabs First of all welcome, this is a lovely place for support with us lot who have all been through 2 mc and trying hard to move on. Sorry for your losses, it's such a difficult time.

I also had to have Erpc after last mc so understand what you have been through. We did the whole ntnp straight after mc but never happened but after one Af I found out last week that I am pg again. It's so exciting but so scary and it's great having the girls on here for support. 

We are here for support whatever stage/decisions you make. 

Speak soon x


----------



## thethomsons

Been saving my CBD till today and here is the result! Exactly as I hoped xx
 



Attached Files:







23.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## SATH

Yay love those digi tests. Congrats.


----------



## Laubull

Welcome pattabs, I'm sorry you've had to join us but wish you all the luck in the world  I conceived this pregnancy straight after a mc, although I was only 6 weeks, but it can happen! I hope we all give you hope.

Elaine, what a lovely digi result. I think it's small victories like that, that keep you going. Take it one day at a time. Soon you will have your reassurance scan to look forward to. Not to mention the symptoms! Keep positive 

Hope everyone is well. I have a horrible cough to now, trying to not to cough too much though, wouldn't want to dislodge anything....silly I know but you worry!!

X


----------



## twinkle_paws

Hi girls,

Elaine, loving the digi result and the ticker, hope you are keeping positive!

SATH, hope you wont be needing thst follow up and get a nice sticky BFP very soon!

Hope all the pregnant ladies are doing well, it is lovely reading your old posts, especially your BFP announcements.

Pattabs, hello, sorry to hear about your miscarriages, it is just awful that any of us are here but I hope you find this thread as positive as I have, I am already feeling more optimistic about conceiving again.

Well, not much new with me, fertility friend keeps changing my ovulation date, I'm not sure if I have actually ovulated at all yet or if I will this cycle. I amd not 6 weeks post ERPC and still no af! Hope something happens soon! I have been getting a weird pain around my right lower abdomen, initially I thought it was ovulation pain but it has been there about 2 weeks now so not really sure what it is. Any ideas??

xx


----------



## Lou15

Right, my head is swimming with all these updates and trying to remember as much as I can about how everyone's getting on, but I will try not to get confused! 

Twinklepaws, AF should be here VERY soon for you and fingers crossed this will be your month. Both Elaine and I got pregnant after first AF post miscarriage (anyone else?), really hope you will too.

Pattabs, welcome and I am so very sorry for your losses. I also had a 12 week miscarriage, then one at 6-7 weeks, and now here I am at over 15 weeks and hopefully things will continue to go well, and hopefully it will be the same for you.

SATH, so sorry they didn't take any action regarding your luteal phase, but - and sorry if I'm getting this wrong- I think Khloee has a similar luteal phase to you and has still managed to get pregnant and has just had scan that confirms all is well at the moment. Hopefully you will get your BFP before that 3 month revisit.

Khloee, regarding said scan, congratulations! Sorry to hear that you were feeling really worried but glad your mind has been put at ease to an extent. You will be at that 12 week scan before you know it!

Laubull, sorry to hear you've not been feeling well. I have every sympathy and hope that it passes for you soon. As you say, it's a good sign, but it's still miserable feeling so rubbish!

Garfie, hello! Well, you have lots of new members of the TTC gang and you're definitely not alone now but you very much deserve to be out of it soon and I really hope that you are. 

Elaine- love the ticker! An appleseed already! You'll be up at plum before you know it, you really will (think that's 12 weeks?!). Looking back I don't really know how I got through the early weeks...think my sickness was so bad I was just taking it a day at a time (or a mouthful at a time!)- it's been quite all-consuming to be feeling so ill and that probably took my mind off the actual reality of the pregnancy if that makes sense. 

Manny, how are you doing? Everything ok with you? :hugs:

As for me, don't want to speak too soon but I think I may be turning a corner with my sickness, finally! Last night I managed to cook a risotto from scratch (first proper meal I've cooked in 12 weeks) and eat a good helping. Today I have cooked soup from scratch too! I have eaten really well in general today and not vomited at all, and I have been for 2 really good dog walks (all my joints are aching as I haven't moved so much in weeks but I don't care!). I have cleaned the bathroom and the kitchen, done 2 loads of washing, and been to the pet shop for some dog food. I literally feel like I have been re-born! I am full of the joys! I hope it's not back to square one tomorrow, but I'm just going to enjoy this while it lasts! Hmmm, what to eat next?!


----------



## garfie

Hi ladies just a quick update - im out the witch got me at lunch:cry:

I'm in a lot of pain with it this time - not sure if the doc knocked something the other day:shrug:

11 dpo so good lp - deff o so that's something - 20 day cycle not good tho:nope:

Will try and catch up with you all tomorrow have given in and taken some strong painkillers:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## PatTabs

Thanks for the welcome ladies, well am waiting for my follow up scan on Friday before we consider next steps, DH want to get right back to it but am not sure if we should see a doc etc as I am 36 am not sure i want to have another MC befroe we realise there is a problem. 

Food for thought...


----------



## CherylC3

Hey welcome new ladies. Xxx

Garfie hope next month is ur month Hun....x

Well my ms is finally away I'm stuffing my face now and loving it so nice to hav some energy back. Got the mw on thurs and 5 wks till my 20 wk scan. Xxxx


----------



## thethomsons

Cheryl - So glad MS gone finally, you are definitely doing soo well and I'm soo pleased for you! 

Pat Tabs - All Im going to say is that things happen for a reason and what is meant to be will be, so go with what your heart says hun xx

Garfie - How are you doing today? Keeping fingers crossed next month is yours!!

Lou - Glad you are feeling better, sooo good to hear!!

AFM - Was at a christening today and really enjoyed it! No real symptoms today and back is much better. Did another test today and line so dark its unreal so hoping lack of symptoms is due to me only being 5 weeks? Not worrying as trying to be very positive this PG! Back to work tomorrow, at least will keep my mind busy while the next few weeks or so pass! 

Hugs to all xx


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies 

Sorry I have been MIA for a few days - the witch is horrible this month and continues to be so :growlmad: I think the doc either knocked something or my endo is worse than I thought:cry:

Elaine - :happydance: for lovely dark lines - when do you go for a scan or are you waiting?:flower: Glad your back is much better hope you are getting rest when you can:hugs: Lovely ticker by the way:happydance:

Cheryl - Wow look at you have you get any bump pics you wanna share - just to give us ttc ladies something to aim for you know :winkwink:

Pattabs - :hi: and welcome hun - sorry for your losses - hope you can get some answers soon and you're not old :winkwink: I'm 41 :haha:

Manny - How are you feeling today hun:flower:

Twinkle - :hi: and welcome 6 weeks post ERPC have you had a negative test yet? sorry if you did mention it I'm trying to catch up, so sorry for your losses:hugs:

SATH - My LP is all over the place the month I got my BFP I had a short one too - maybe try gfj with me this cycle?:flower:

Khloee - Hope you are a little bit more relaxed now - any symptoms?:hugs:

Lou - Hope you are still feeling full of energy - if so pass some over I'm wiped out with the witch this time:cry:

AFM - I am CD3 - Nothing to report - witch still in town - got my gfj ready :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## thethomsons

Def going to wait for scan Garfie. Think will wait till next week when I'm 6 weeks and if all ok will call and make scan date for about 8 weeks as will be passed 6 week mark which is where all has gone wrong last twice. Hoping get that far this time! Still no major symptoms :-S


----------



## Khloeee

Hi Sath - yes, my LP was just 8 days and meant every time I got pregnant I'd have an early MC because my short LP wasn't enough time for an egg to safely implant. Started taking a vit B complex & vit C (to encourage progesterone production) and baby aspirin (to help build a good uterine lining) and that month I got pregnant with this pregnancy... So far so good. 

On my phone and can't see to rely to everyone else's comments but wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you all! Xx

Oh, and in other news I got my 12 week scan date but dissapointed it's not until I'm 13+3 - that's an extra week of waiting!


----------



## Laubull

Garfie, I am sorry the witch got you :-( I really, really hope this cycle has a BFP at the end of it 

Khloee, yea to scan date, although boo it being late. I am still waiting for my date.....

Lou, well done on the risotto and glad you're feeling better!

Sath/Twinkle, good luck again girls 

Elaine, yea to you being an apple seed!

Hugs to everyone else! 
x


----------



## mannymoo

Hi lovely ladies. Sorry I've also been MIA. I've had family staying with me so have been a bit tied up. Also been feeling very average. I had a few good days but last night the MS with back again and today it has been quite bad too that I've come home from work. Strangely, my boobs have stopped hurting completely but I'm hoping that the MS means that things are still going smoothly. Still have a whole week until my next scan and time seems to be standing still.

Although I've caught up on all the news, I may miss someone/s... But:

New ladies - welcome to you all and lets hope this thread brings you lots of luck like it for for me.

Garfie - sorry the witch got you but I am still pleased to see that at least you had a very clear ovulatory cycle which is great. Maybe things are finally getting back to normal.

Cheryl and Lou - so pleased that your MS is on its way out. I don't know how you have coped for so long feeling this grotty!

PopTart - I'm sure we are due an update from you?

Elaine, LauBull and Khloeee - glad things are progressing well for you all.

I'm sure I've missed someone - sorry!

Take care everyone.
x

ps: I must stop putting x at the bottom of every post. I realized last week that I had done it on about 4 work emails!!!

xx :)


----------



## SATH

Hi Khloeee, Thanks for that. I've been taking vitamin B complex 100 for months now but I didn't know about the vitamin C with. Can I ask how much should I be taking? Its day 10 today so maybe my accupuncture is working as no AF, know I'm not pregnant timing was totally off with oh being away. 

One of my results from my bloods on Friday is back shows I have a high fibrinogen which is all to do with clotting so I'm definitely going to start that baby Aspirin, do you start after OV or as soon as you get BFP. I nearly took it last time but GP said no no you don't need that, so wish I had.

Had a rubbish day yesterday. My sister was up visiting my mum so off I went to catch up. Well my mum proceeded to show me lots of pictures of her friends newborn and then my sister gets out the outfits she has brought for her SIL who is due on the same day I was with my first mc. The worst is they both know about both mc. Held it together in front of them but got home to oh and sobbed.

Hope everyone is good. x


----------



## Laubull

Sath, sorry you had a rubbish day yesterday :-( re: baby aspirin, I took it too and so did/does Elaine, I took it from cd1 up until when I got my BFP. It's not only good for clotting (if you have that issue) but stimulates the ovaries for ovulation and produces a better uterine lining.

Good luck 
X


----------



## SATH

Thanx hon. I'll def give that okay. Feel like I rattle. How are u feelinf your shooting up the fruits!


----------



## Lou15

Garfie, so sorry AF came and is so painful. The only way I got through post m/c AFs was in always hoping that day 1 would be the day they used to date my next pregnancy :flower:

SATH, I am amazed that you got through your ordeal and held off crying til you got home, I don't think I could have! It was very insensitive of your mum and sister to put you through that. I think that one of the worst things about miscarrying is the fact that anything baby related makes you so sad...seeing pregnant ladies, newborn babies, announcements on facebook etc etc. I promise you that it will get a bit easier once you get your 3rd time lucky BFP xx :hugs:

Manny, good to hear from you, sorry you're feeling rough. I really have every sympathy, I found it such a horrible and lonely time when I was so unwell. Hopefully you will feel better sooner than I did but do feel free to moan on here anytime! Think I have mentioned before that my boobs really didn't hurt for long with this pregnancy, so given that you're feeling so sick I definitely wouldn't worry about that particular symptom disappearing. 

Elaine, hooray for the strong lines! As you know, not everyone gets sickness etc, and for those that do usually they don't really start properly til about 6 weeks I think.

Cheryl, congratulations on being able to eat!! Isn't it a joy?! The simplest things now taste lovely to me!

Khloee, I sympathise about your scan date...my 20 week scan isn't til 21 weeks..like you, a whole extra week! How will we survive?! 

Lots of love to all! I have just eaten my tea but have now got the idea of a banana and peanut butter sandwich in my head....! Think I'll eat an apple and see how that goes!


----------



## twinkle_paws

Hi all!
Lou and Cheryl, glad you are feeling better and are enjoying your food again. 

SATH, sorry you had such a rubbish time yesterday, sometimes I feel like everywhere I turn there are babies and pregnant women and constant baby pics and pregnancy announcements on facebook, aaaahhhhhhh! Our time will come!!

Laubull, that&#8217;s interesting info re baby aspirin, I have long cycles so I wonder if it would help me ovulate? May need to investigate this&#8230; Nice to see your baby is now a green olive!

Manymoo, good luck for you scan in a few days, is this your first one?

Khloee, glad you scan went well the other day hope the next 3 weeks go super quick for you so you can get to your next one. 

Elaine, glad to hear things are going well, sounds like a good plan re. your scan. Fingers crossed everything continues to go well for you and as the other ladies say I think it&#8217;s still pretty early for morning sickness.

Pattabs, hope you are doing ok x

Garfie, hope the witch is easing up on you and you are feeling better very soon. In response to your question, yeah I actually did a HPT yesterday and it was negative. Did take a while though, was still positive a couple of weeks ago.

Poptart, hope you are well x

Hope I haven&#8217;t missed out anyone, still getting to grips with you all :)

Nothing new with me, just waiting impatiently for AF, all my OPKs arrived today so I am all set to go next cycle ;)

xx


----------



## thethomsons

Hi girls, 

SATH - I can so sympathise with what you went through with your my and sister. My SIL is due 3 weeks before I would have been and everytime I am around them discussing it, it is very painful. I have had many a sob to DH on journeys home. Try not to let it get to you, though I know it is hard. Oh and yes I take baby aspirin as I am still waiting my clotting results but to be honest think I will continue taking it anyway as a lot of research online shows it is a positive against miscarriage. 

Twinkle paws - Yay for OPKS, I am PG first cycle after MC and OPKS caught my surge perfectly!

Lou - Enjoy lots of eating hun. You have lots of catching up to do!!

Laubull - How you been feeling? 

Khloee - Yay you got scan, but boo having to wait and extra week :-S You will need to keep VERY busy that week lol

Manny - sorry to hear feeling pretty rubbish, hoping scan comes quickly! Funny how when you have symtpoms you feel yuk and when you are like me with none you so wish to feel like that. WE ARE NEVER HAPPY lol

Garfie - Keeping everything crossed this is your month!!:happydance:

AFM - Well I have been having major worries today that maybe I'm not PG after all. So I went to Morrisons and bought 2 CB tests and did one as soon as I got home as I had convinced myself I have made up this "phantom pregnancy", but lo and behold before I had even lifted the test out the pee pot (lol) it was already clearly showing! I have posted a pic of tests from last 24 hours including CB from 5 minutes ago! I am panicking though as now 5 weeks and still not a lot to report apart from (.) (.) slightly bigger, bloated and tired but I could account these things for anything surely? I KNOW I will regret saying all this hopefully in a week or so when I'm feeling deathly but my last M/C I was getting positive tests and had no bleeding or cramps and it had STILL gone wrong so it is impossible not to worry, :-S I expected this PG to be worrisome and I'm so trying not to but it is so hard. People say as long as you are not bleeding or cramping you are fine but I know first hand this is not true. Anyway had big chat with DH and he told me to come and offload to you guys as you are better at advice than him! Men eh, he does try but they don't really get it the way we do! Def not going near the EPAS or booking a scan for at least three weeks as would much rather if it is going to go wrong that I have an idea before I go due to bleeding or whatever. The worst experience of my life was going to unit for a 9 week scan having been at 6 weeks and seen heartbeat and then there was nothing and I had had NO warnings whatsoever. I am now reluctant to go for a scan at all as its so heartbreaking to see nothing and I have done it twice this year, even though in between we did see a heartbeat. It honestly fills me with dread having to go for a scan at all. If I thought I could know everything was fine without going, I would. I have such bad bad memories of down there. I feel like I have now put myself out there to be hurt again if that makes sense. 
DH thinks it is hormones making me super sensitive at mo, maybe just tired as was first day back at work today. Anyway CB test did make me feel bit better and I have a digital to do next Monday which should show 3+ weeks if im moving forward. If I get that will call EPAS, if not will not bother. 

Sorry girls for depressing post, just having bit of a panic today. :-S
 



Attached Files:







5 weeks.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Khloeee

SATH - I took the baby aspirin from day 1 and just stopped taking it at 9 weeks. Although if you think you have the clotting issue, you need to keep taking it throughout pregnancy. There was an experiment with vit C and it was found to improve fertility and progesterone levels. The testers took 750mg vit C, but I am taking 500mg because I couldn't find a 750mg dose and heard conflicting reports on the safety of taking higher doses of vit C during pregnancy. Have you found the B vits have helped your cycle at all?


----------



## thethomsons

Hi girls, 

After all my worrying yesterday I decided to try another CB Digital today as Lou suggested a while back and it's now showing 3+ weeks! Last week it showed 2-3 so I am def moving in positive direction! 

Feeling a bit less worried today now! 

Going to call EPAS on Monday and make appointment for a couple of weeks after. 

One little step at a time x
 



Attached Files:







3+.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Laubull

Elaine that is a fantastic result, I'm sure that's early to get a 3+ so it shows your hcg levels are rising, yea!! I think calling EPU on Monday will be fine, you'll be over 6 weeks and can schedule a scan for 8 weeks 

Twinkle I think you asked about aspirin helping you ovulate....to be honest I'm not sure but if it stimulates your ovaries it must have a positive effect. Worth a go in my view but some people frown upon self-medicating, but I did it!

AFM, I had my first midwives appointment last night, its starting to feel real now! I'm still waiting for my scan date but midwives said to chase on Friday if I haven't received it by then. Still trying to shake off this cough, it's masking my symptoms as the coughing makes my feel sick but I'm keeping positive, or trying!

Hope everyone is well 
X


----------



## SATH

Thanx for the info i've actually been taking vit c this cycle but more cos i thought i was getting a cold so ive had 1000 with zinc and i've made it to 10 day lp so far so maybe its that. Got awful pmt today yuck. Cant say ive found any benefit from b complex except glow in the dark wee. Do you carry on with the vit b complex after bfp? I stopped with 1st mc then carried on with mmc all so confusing.


----------



## SATH

Yay elaine just saw your test great. This one is a keeper.

How exciting lauball first midwife appointment its really happening. I'm definitely self medicating! 

Had a present today so kind another dead mouse. Not sure mice , ttc and prgnancy are a great combo


----------



## Lou15

Elaine great news on the 3+!!! My last m/c I never even got to the 3+ so I think you are doing really well! You know you CAN carry a baby to term as you have already, and they say that 2 m/c in a row is very common and 3 MUCH less so- so I think the odds are most definitely in your favour. I have a very good feeling about this pregnancy for you, I really do xxx

Laubull, hooray for the first appointment, let us know when you find out your scan date xx

SATH sorry I can't help re all the vitamins etc as I never took them myself, but I definitely would if trying again and I hope the other ladies here give you any advice you need.

I had a hospital appointment today and got to hear baby's heartbeat again- lovely! HR was 140...I think that means maybe more likely to be a boy as towards the low end??? Anyone know? But then I have quite a low HR myself, usually around 50bpm, so not sure if that would affect things?? Ah well not long til we find out for sure! I think my bump is growing by the day, although someone at work (who's not pregnant) asked to see it and said 'wow, yeah, that's nearly about 1/3 of the size of my tummy!' so maybe it just seems big to me!


----------



## PatTabs

Hi ladies, gosh there are so many to say hi too I'm positive I will miss people out so I won't try and cover everything but ..

Lou - so excited for you on hearing the HB in some ways not having had a scan for either MC I pray for the day I get to see and experience that, it must be such a wonderful thing.

Twinkle, SATH, Garfie :hugs::hugs: here's hoping our time comes soon.

On that point I have a question for those that tried straight after MC, after my ERPC I waited for one AF but this time as it was 6 weeks and I have zero symptoms should I just go ahead and try or should I wait for my scan on Friday? I haven't been really checking for O but I reckon it's any day now. Any thoughts?


----------



## thethomsons

How is everyone getting on? Been quiet last few days! Things for me going ok I think though still no major symptoms apart from tiredness and a few headaches. Trying not to worry. Pat Tabs I would just go for it and see what happens! I got PG first time after AF after MC. Really hoping it sticks. 
Never wanted symptoms so much and Im sure when they come I will be wishing I was back to where I am now. Its all so complicated! Think will wait couple of weeks and do CD digital again and hopefully it still says 3+ weeks. x


----------



## Khloeee

Try not to worry Elaine, my symptoms didn't start until into the 6th week, and with my son it wasn't until around 8 weeks. I know it seems like such a long time to wait : ( I still feel like I am walking on eggshells every day and I'm just counting down the days until the 13 week scan.


----------



## Laubull

Hi All! I hope everyone is well  I decided up chase up my 12 week scan date....well after over an hour on hold I got through, it turns out they never received my referral! Argh, I chased my gp surgery to send it ASAP and will call the hospital back next week to check. Very frustrating but I'm pleased I chased, I want my scan date to work towards!!

Elaine don't panic on symptoms, I was like Khloee, didn't get any obvious ones until past 6 weeks.

Manny, Khloee and Poptart I hope your beans are well. Lou, yea to hearing the heartbeat!

Twinkle, Garfie and sath, baby dust to you  and to you pattabs, I say go for it now ;-)

Hugs to all and anyone I've missed. X


----------



## twinkle_paws

Laubull, I'm so glad you phoned about your scan, hope you dont have too long to wait!

Pattabs, hope you scan went ok to day x

Only have time for a quick message so I hope everyon else is doing well.

I'm confused as ever, had a very faint 2nd line on HPT yesterday with FMU, it is very faint though, maybe an evap??!! I thought I had a negative HPT last weekend as I had been checking for them to go negative again. Had an alsomost positive OPK at 5.30 today and have had other fertile signs but also feel a bit like AF is on it's way and fertility friend says I am 16 DPO. Will probably end up taking another HPT tomorrow morning. This all makes no sense at all!! 

Best wishes to all xx


----------



## thethomsons

Oh Twinkle Paws Keeping everything crossed!! Let us know in the morning!!


----------



## Laubull

Ohhh Twinkle I hope it's good news, keeping everything crossed for you! X


----------



## Lou15

Got my fingers crossed for you Twinkle! Let us know when you've done another! xx


----------



## twinkle_paws

Aw thanks girls!
Mystery is now solved though and AF is well and truely here!
I'm quite relieved though as it means I did ovulate when fertility friend said I did (we hadn't bd'd at the right time due to DH's night shifts) and I had intended to wait 1 cycle to try again. Hopefully this will be nice short cycle and we will catch the eggy!

Hope you are all well and have some nice weekend plans xx


----------



## SATH

Hows everyone doing. Twinkle paws im cd 3 so hopefully we'll be getting our bfp's this time next month!


----------



## thethomsons

Girls, will somebody please tell me how to stop worrying. It is so bad. I am trying so hard not to panic but I am finding it really difficult. I did another CD digital yesterday and it still says 3+ but apart from tiredness and my breasts have grown a little I don't have any other symptoms. 
I ended up calling EPAS this morning to see if I could go for a reassurance scan and the first date I can get is 15th November when I should be just over 8 weeks. So had to take that and just get on with the waiting game. I just want to know if it is bad or good so I can move on. I have had no cramps or bleeding so I suppose that is good time. Last time I had a really bad stitch pain and I'm sure that was it going wrong. Haven't had anything like that yet. 
Asked EPAS whether the doctors could do anything to help me stop worrying like blood tests and the woman basically said they wouldn't stop me fretting as I would be painfully waiting for the results so prob just best trying not to worry and to go on the 15th for a scan. 
Girls I so want to be excited but I just cant as I am so so fearful of miscarriage again. :-(( 
Sorry maybe it's hormones but I feel so worried today. :-(


----------



## Khloeee

I am sorry that you are feeling so anxious, it's not a nice feeling but completely understandable. Honestly, I don't think there's much you can do to get rid of the worry, but hopefully as each week passes, that worry will be balanced with increasing hope - that's how I've been coping, even though I'm still extremely worried and can't wait until it's 12 week scan. I still panic every couple of days, but I find I'm not worried every minute of the day now.


----------



## Lou15

Sorry Elaine honey only just seen your post now. So sorry you're feeling so worried. I really wish I could help I just can't really remember how I got through those early days. The only thing I can say is that all Drs etc who have cared for me have said that the odds are in your favour for 3rd time lucky after 2 m/cs- you are far more likely that not to have a successful pregnancy. And look at you, 6 weeks and a sweetpea! That's progress indeed! Try to take care of yourself, you deserve some extra TLC at the moment so indulge in some nice baths, meals, walks etc, take naps if you feel like it, and the time WILL pass eventually. Good luck we are all rooting for you on here, as you know. Just wait til I'm a melon and you're an aubergine or something and we're moaning about our bad backs!!

Twinkle, sorry AF got you but you now have a great fresh start, you can really go for it this cycle, time things just right, and join us in team pregnant in 4 weeks or so! 

Everyone else, thinking of you all every day and hoping everyone is ok. Sending lots of love xxxx


----------



## thethomsons

Thanks Lou, I think I am going to continue to worry until I am either hit with hard symptoms or I get to my scan date. I think I just have to keep busy and try not to think too much about it. Trying to tell myself that there is not a thing I can do about it so worrying not going to help. I think it is the thought that I could be soo disappointed which is so hard. We are so excited about possibly giving all our family the best Christams present EVER (esp as they know what we have been through). I am so proud of myself that I haven't told my mum as I am so close to her and I really want to give her some lovely news hopefully. 
I really really want this baby sooo bad. 
I have had no bleeding or cramps so thats a good sign suppose. 
Thought this would be hard but not this hard, last 2 m/c def affected me in a way that I never thought. Need to keep thinking I have a gorgeous DS so have done it before. 
Thanks girls for being there. xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi All - hope everyone is doing great.

Elaine - there is no way to stop worrying. I still panic everyday that something is going wrong. We've just got to take it one day at a time and remember what Lou says - the odds are in our favor that this WILL work for us. 

Sath and Twinkle - good luck for this cycle. Its great that you'll both be testing at the same time.

FMS - I found my LO's heartbeat on Saturday with my doppler - it was so exciting! Only going to use it once a week but it is a great reassurance that things are still going strong. I have a proper scan tomorrow so hopefully I'll have a nice little picture to show you all afterwards.

Hope everyone is well? Lets hope its a great week for everyone!
xxx


----------



## Lou15

Elaine, you must be very strong-willed not to tell your mum! I am hopeless at keeping anything from mine, much as I would have liked to spare her the worry of the early weeks! You will be at that scan date before you know it xx

Manny, great news re the doppler! 9 weeks is quite early to find it I think so you've done well! I have resisted buying a doppler til now as I think I'd maybe get a bit obsessed with it and not manage to be strict with myself and do it all the time.....we'll see, I am tempted! Wishing you loads of luck with your scan tomorrow! How is your nausea? I haven't been sick for well over a week now, and am eating A LOT!!! Mostly healthy foods though which is great, seems baby is a bit of a health nut! xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey lairs how u doin?? 

Elaine I didn't tell my mum till after 7 wks and I knew since just over 3 I wanted to wait till I was out my danger zone... I found it easier just being me and hubby tht knew infact I never told mil till I was 11 wks.xx

I also haven't bought a Doppler I have wanted one but I'm stickin to my guns I'm not buying one...x

Good luck with ur scan Hun..x

Lou I'm also eating loads but think my baby is a grease junkie all I've been eating is chips and chin burgers lol. Xx


----------



## Laubull

Elaine, I was the same I didn't tell anyone including my mum until I had the reassurance scan. I agree with Cheryl it was nice keeping it between DH and I  When I eventually told everyone though, they'd all guessed because I wasn't drinking, doh!

Lou, glad you're feeling better, enjoy all of the food while you can, apparently when you get to the 3rd trimester you struggle to eat lots!

Manny, yea to hearing the heartbeat! I am desperate to get a doppler but have so far resisted....

Sath/Twinkle, yea to being cycle buddies, BFPs together would be great 

Anyone I've missed, hope you're ok.

AFM, I've got my 12 week scan date! I had to chase for it but finally got there, it's on 14th November, I'll be 12+5 according to my ovulation date. Fingers crossed all is ok. I have my first proper midwives appointment today too, it's all feeling real although I am trying not to get to excited until I've had my scan.

Hugs to all! x


----------



## mannymoo

Laubull - mine is on the 15th so we'll hopefully be getting good news close together. I'll be 12 weeks exactly. Dr wanted to do it at 13 weeks but we go on holiday with all our close friends on the 16th and I really want to be able to tell them all then.


----------



## Laubull

Manny I hope it's a good week for us both  x


----------



## thethomsons

Oh I have my 8.5 week reassurance scan on the 15th too! Its at 14:45, oh god i so pray it is good news and there is something to see. 

Not really feeling many symptoms majorly yet though i thought I felt slightly bleugh earlier but not sure if all in my head. Trying so hard not to worry. 
Def helps that only DH and I know at mo. 

Roll on next couple of weeks and I hope so much it's not start of more bad news, two times this year is enough. :-(


----------



## jade_xo

I wish you and anyone else trying lots of luck.

I am 3rd time lucky, made it to 23 weeks so far so its possible!


----------



## Khloeee

Laubull - How funny, my 12 week scan is the 14th too! (Although I'll be 13+3). Hopefully we'll both have great news to share and then Manny and Elaine the next day.


----------



## Laubull

Ohhh it's got to be a good sign, 4 scans in 2 days! Fingers crossed for us all  x


----------



## Lou15

Thanks for that post Jade, and hope the rest of your pregnancy goes well.

Bring on mid November and lots of lovely, healthy scans! xx


----------



## thethomsons

Laubull I really hope the 4 scans in 2 days brings 4 smiling faces, really really hope so. xxx


Girls when do you remember symptoms really kicking in? Im 6 weeks today and only symptoms are tiredness, swollen breasts which i feel bit sore at times and occasionally slightly yukky but very mild? `Do you reckon it's still early or should i be worried? I have read online lots of people saying symptoms were mild but everything fine. I am such a worrier - Fact


----------



## thethomsons

Page 100!!


----------



## Laubull

Oh Elaine I wish I could tell you how not to panic but I'm still trying to figure that out myself!! I didn't get sickness till gone 6 weeks so don't read into yours too much, everyone is different and every pregnancy is different!
X


----------



## mannymoo

It is going to be an exciting 2 days! Bring it on!!
Elaine I started to feel a few symptoms shortly after 6 weeks and even now, some days are totally fine. I have 2 good friends who are 10 weeks and neither of them have any symptoms and both their pregnancies are perfectly health so definitly try not worry. X


----------



## Khloeee

Elaine, that sounds perfectly normal symptom-wise. My main symptoms till gone 6.5 weeks were tiredness and sore boobs.


----------



## thethomsons

Thanks girls, that makes me feel a little better. I just keeping everything crossed that things developing and I end up with good news on 15th. Kinda dreading the day though incase it's bad. Suppose at least I will know and can get tested etc. Wish I could go to sleep and wake up in two weeks lol.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun try to chill I'm sure everything will be just fine xxxxx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies - just wanted to let you all know that I had another scan yesterday and was very relieved that things are still going well. We got to see baby moving about and waving at us which was amazing. Here are a couple of pics. If you zoom into the one on the right you can see a perfect little hand with fingers. 

The bad news is that they have moved my scan to the 20th November because the Dr won't be in on the 15th anymore so I miss out on the official thread scan days but fingers crossed that I can add my good news to all of yours a few days later. xxx
 



Attached Files:







Image 1 arms and legs.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 4









Fingers already.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## CherylC3

Aw manny congrats Hun ur pics are great they look just like my 10 wk pics. Cxx


----------



## Laubull

Wow lucky you Manny getting another scan! Everything looks great in there, I am sure your next scan on the 20th will be perfect


----------



## thethomsons

Girls, during the night I was woken by a mild stitch kinda pain in my right side (where you would normally get stitch). It went away and I managed to get over to sleep. It definitely wasn't unbearable but noticeable. I feel a bit sicky today but I'm not sure if it is just total worry. Last time I had a mc I remember having a day where I had a horrendous stitch like pain which took my breath away. A week later I went for scan and there was nothing. I can't help worrying that this was the same though it definitely wasn't as painful as last time. 

Is this normal?? 

I feel so upset and worried :-(


----------



## Laubull

Elaine I had a really bad stitch on and off on my left hand side at around 6 weeks. I never really got to the bottom of what it was but think it had something to do with being a little constipated! Try not to worry, it's probably growing pains or maube your a little blocked too (sorry TMI), take it easy today 

x


----------



## mannymoo

Elaine I still get stitch like pains on my right side. I think its just stretching pains. Try not worry too much. Like Laubull, I was also a bit constipated and gassy in the beginning which definitely made the aches and pains worse. I'm sure it will all be fine.


----------



## SATH

Hi sorry been mia. Elaine hope you are ok. Im sure its stretching making a lovely home for your bean. Take care of yourself. 

Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## thethomsons

Thanks girls feel a lot less worried after reading your replies. Haven't had it all day so not sure what it was? Came home from work and felt so sick but it got better after I ate. Def a bit crampy today but more like AF sensation. Also shattered so hoping all a good sign x


----------



## thethomsons

Oh and Mannymoo- woo hoooo on the scan pics, absolutely brilliant!!!!


----------



## Lou15

Congratulations Manny, lovely scan pics! Love the little hand, on one of my 12 week ones is a perfect wee foot! Your next scan will bridge the gap between all the other scans and my 20 week one, which they told me was on the 26th Nov (actually 21 weeks then) but then my letter said 23rd so have to ring and check which.

Elaine- I have definitely had a couple of episodes of stitch-like pain; as everyone says lots of stretching going on which is bound to give you occasional pains. 

Yay we have gone over 1000 posts!


----------



## thethomsons

Lou it makes me feel so much better knowing that my stitch pain is normal. I really was in a bit of a state earlier about it. Two weeks tomorrow till my scan and praying so much that it is good and I can then start to relax a little as I feel I go from being so excited to soo worried in the matter of minutes. Don't know how you girls further on got through this?! 

Over 1000 posts woo hoo. 


Any news on Pop Tart? Not heard from her for a while? 

Good to hear everyone is ok xxx

Thanks again for support girls don't know what I would do without you :hugs:


----------



## thethomsons

Well girls I got my wish, I was sick as a dog this morning! How funny that I am actually pleased that I feel like s***! 

Struggling at work mind you as have banging head but hey ho not complaining 

Hope everyone ok xx


----------



## Laubull

Elaine I know how you feel! Yesterday I was feeling good, a lot more energy, I even felt 'in the mood', although ended up falling asleep! This morning I started to worry, is 11 weeks to early to feel ok, blah blah blah, well now I'm at work I feel rubbish! But like you relieved!

We can comfort each other in feeling sicky 

Question for you girls, when did you first feel your baby? I know 11 weeks is early but yesterday I had a really bizarre butterfly feeling in my uterus area, just above my pubic bone, am I going mad/imagining it?!

X


----------



## mannymoo

I also have a questions for the preggy ladies and apologies in advance if this is a TMI kinda question. I've been so scared of doing anything wrong this pregnancy that I have placed myself on "pelvic rest" (i.e: no DTD!). Poor DH - i think its been a long 8 weeks! Just wanted to get everyones opinions if they have kept BDing as normal? Does it pose any risk?


----------



## Laubull

Manny I am the same, I've said not until after the 12 week scan, I just don't want to risk. Plus there's the fact I've not felt remotely in the mood, until yesterday and even then I fell asleep before DH came to bed! Poor DH, it's driving him mad, I think he's hoping for at least a fumble but I just don't fancy it!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I was the same we got to 8 wks and broke the rules lol and everything has been fine we've done it about twice a wk. just do it when ur ready Hun. X


----------



## Khloeee

We refrained until last week when I felt more comfortable. It's meant to pose no risk, but I knew I just wouldn't forgive myself if we DTD and then I started bleeding the next day (even if I knew the two were probably unrelated). Wait until you're comfortable/feel it's the right time.


----------



## mannymoo

Thanks ladies. Glad I'm not the only one worried about this. And Laubull LOL - I am completely NOT in the mood either. I would far rather sleep but am starting to feel a little guilty ;)

Think I will see how I'm feeling on the weekend and go from there.

Thanks as always! x


----------



## thethomsons

Girls I'm not even thinking of Dtd till at least after reassurance scan and maybe even 12 week. 

Can I ask ur advice, I took my baby aspirin and folic acid ten minutes before was sick so would you take it again or should I not??? Not sure xx


----------



## Khloeee

Did you see if the pills came back up? It's OK to take a double dose of folic acid (I've been taking 400ug and then 400ug again in my Pregnacare complex. I don't know what to advise about the aspirin.


----------



## Laubull

Manny I am starting to feel a bit guilty, normally it's me chasing him, lol!

Elaine I agree with Khloee, another dose of folic will be fine but wouldn't risk it with the aspirin, just in case.

x


----------



## thethomsons

Decided not to take either pills just in case, will just make sure take them first thing tomorrow instead! Thanks girls. I had to come home from work and go to bed this avo as was feeling so bad and head was thumping. Now awake and still feeling pretty awful but pleased that this is hopefully a good sign xx


----------



## Lou15

Laubull I haven't felt baby yet! (and I know for a fact that it is one seriously active baby!). I'd be surprised if you are at this stage but nothing's impossible!

Manny, we are still abstaining now! DH is terrified of anything going wrong so it's actually more him than me that's determined not to for now; I know it is definitely getting him down though and feel very guilty. To be honest, I'm not in the mood at all either; first the sickness and now I have sciatica!

Elaine yay for increased symptoms but really hope you don't end up having a really bad time of it xx


----------



## Lou15

How are you now Elaine? Are you still being sick? At least it's the weekend now, you can relax and put your feet up! xx


----------



## thethomsons

Hey Lou, been controlling sicky feeling a lot of time by eating, only way I can stop it! Last two mornings have been sick before going to work which has actually made me feel a bit better. This morning woken up and don't feel too bad at mo. Did you find somedays you felt better than others?


----------



## River789

hi all, after reading a few posts here i feel positive already. it's so good to be able to share thoughts as it's amazing that many women go through the same thing! 

i'm pretty sure i'm going through a 2nd MC [scan on tuesday will determine this] and i just so hope i will be 3rd time lucky with the next try! 

question; i'm only 5 weeks so am i ok to start TTC next month? how long did you wait? i have a ovulation kit so will do it by that.

1st MC i was over 10 weeks so i had to wait 2 cycles, but this time as it's only 5 weeks and bleeding is more like a period but no pains, can i try straight away?

xxx


----------



## Khloeee

Hi River, I had a MC at 5.5 weeks which was pretty much like my usual period but just lasted a few days longer. I got pregnant with this pregnancy in the next cycle, so yes i did carry on as usual. Best thing is to go with what your body is telling you, after my 1st MC that ended a bit later, I felt I needed more time before TTC again.


----------



## Lou15

Gosh yes Elaine absolutely some days were better than others, that is completely normal! You may well find you are better on the weekends as it is a definite fact that tiredness and hard work make the sickness worse. A lot of people find that eating (especially carbs) makes it better, if little and often works for you then go for it!

Hi River and welcome. I am so very sorry that you are going through this, but I am sure that happier times lie ahead for you. After both m/cs I waited until I'd had one period before trying again, but the ladies on here are a mix of people who waited and people who didn't. If you are keen to try again immediately, then I would say go for it; what will be will be; you will get pregnant again when your body is ready. If it helps at all, I would say that after my 12 week m/c my first AF was really abnormal with lots of big clots; after my 2nd at 6-7 weeks it was completely normal so I think I probably would have been ok to try before. Good luck and keep in touch! xx


----------



## twinkle_paws

Hi girls, how is everyone?
Elaine, sorry you have been feeling sick but hope this is helping to reasure you that you have a sticky baby in there!
Welcome River, I just joined the forum a couple of weeks ago. I didn't wait for af before trying again but was not successful and got my period. I think you should just go with what feels right for you. Hope you are ok, it's horrible waiting for scans etc especially when you think it will be bad news. This is a lovely thread so keep in touch, I find it really helpful.

Have been away on a course for work this week hence haven't been on here for a few days. AF is finished so ready to go for it this cycle! Othere than that nothing new to report.

Hope everyone is well. Looking forward of lotes of lovely scan pics around the middle of the month :) xx


----------



## River789

Thanks twinkle-paws, Lou, Khloeee for your kind thoughts and advice.

I'm trying to keep positive about future [please God] pregnancies. Good luck to you all, I'm sure there will be good news for us very soon! xxx


----------



## thethomsons

Hi River, nice to hear from you, Im really sorry for your losses, it is so hard and we all understand what you are going through. I tried straight after both m/c but never happened. Both times have been pg again straight after first AF after mc if that makes sense! 

Going to be 7 weeks on Monday and so hoping this one sticks but it is very hard not to worry. 

Keeping my fingers crossed you are third time lucky too hun xx

Twinkle Paws - keeping everything crossed that this is your month and you have your BFP very soon!

Lou thanks for advice, I def haven't felt quite as bad today and it has worried me slightly but I'm def not 100% so hoping all ok. Will see how I feel tomorrow. Who would ever pray for more sickness lol ...yeah me

I'm beginning to worry about my scan at 8.5 weeks as it is officially 12 days away!!! I actually think I am going to be sick on the day with nerves. It is just the whole worry that they sonographer may tell me there is nothing there and then I'm back on that road again with the long process of tests etc. I soo don't want to go down that road again. :nope: So so so hoping everything is growing nicely in there (wish is had a crystal ball that I could see.) 
Think the fact that my symptoms are not as severe as last time (and that went wrong) doesn't help. Here I go again Worry Worry Worry :cry:

Sorry girls I am finding this a bit hard at mo as so don't want to go through mc again and what that would mean :wacko:

Hope everyone is well and you are all having lovely weekends xx


----------



## Lou15

Twinkle, you sound really positive about this cycle which is great. Go for it and do let us know once you're in the TWW so we can wait it out with you! xx

Elaine, it's totally understandable to be as nervous as you are, but I personally don't think it's necessarily a bad thing that your symptoms aren't as bad as before because every pregnancy is so different. I think I read somewhere that 50% of pregnant ladies have actual vomiting, 30% have just nausea, and 20% have no nausea or vomiting at all, so there you are, you're in the top 50% of the sicky symptoms already! I really, really think this is going to be your sticky one. We will count down the days with you, you don't even have to wait as much as a 2WW now so you're getting there! Thinking of you and hoping you can relax a bit xxxxxxx


----------



## River789

thethomsons said:


> Hi River, nice to hear from you, Im really sorry for your losses, it is so hard and we all understand what you are going through. I tried straight after both m/c but never happened. Both times have been pg again straight after first AF after mc if that makes sense!
> 
> Going to be 7 weeks on Monday and so hoping this one sticks but it is very hard not to worry.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed you are third time lucky too hun xx
> 
> Twinkle Paws - keeping everything crossed that this is your month and you have your BFP very soon!
> 
> Lou thanks for advice, I def haven't felt quite as bad today and it has worried me slightly but I'm def not 100% so hoping all ok. Will see how I feel tomorrow. Who would ever pray for more sickness lol ...yeah me
> 
> I'm beginning to worry about my scan at 8.5 weeks as it is officially 12 days away!!! I actually think I am going to be sick on the day with nerves. It is just the whole worry that they sonographer may tell me there is nothing there and then I'm back on that road again with the long process of tests etc. I soo don't want to go down that road again. :nope: So so so hoping everything is growing nicely in there (wish is had a crystal ball that I could see.)
> Think the fact that my symptoms are not as severe as last time (and that went wrong) doesn't help. Here I go again Worry Worry Worry :cry:
> 
> Sorry girls I am finding this a bit hard at mo as so don't want to go through mc again and what that would mean :wacko:
> 
> Hope everyone is well and you are all having lovely weekends xx

Thanks, I am just looking forward to trying again because last night I def. MC [sac came out] sorry for the detail. 

Good luck to you and fingers crossed for your scan. I'd probably read a book or something to keep my mind off it! That's what I've been doing these past days. I know it's so hard not to worry because you pin all hopes on it, that's why I didn't tell anyone about my BFP and I was right not to, as look what happened just a week later. These forums are so helpful.

Take it easy love.xxx


----------



## River789

i


----------



## River789

belle85 said:


> I'm now joining the third time lucky club! I had my first mc back in april, was very stressful with a little spotting at 6 weeks and then 5 scans not knowing if baby was going to get a hb. Unfortunately wasn't meant to be. Then had second mc today, after a chemical. Had first +ve on Monday, 13 days po but very faint, then spotting yesterday and heavy bleeding today.
> 
> Just not sure if I have luteal phase defect, as luteal phase was 10/11 days prior to first pregnancy. Had booked in to see Dr about this, as also had some spotting 3/4 dpo, but then got BFP after 5 months of trying so cancelled Dr appointment.
> 
> Then seemed to have a good cycle this month, with no spotting in luteal phase, and found out I was pregnant. We appear to be fertile but can't get it to stick. Not sure if I have low progesterone, I also ovulate between day 18 and 22 and have sometimes had some spotting between ovulation and period.
> 
> I've booked to see GP about lpd and have arranged acupuncture. Just hoping it will be third time lucky, but concerned there's something causing these early miscarriages, as implantation seems to be a possible issue, as with the first pregnancy, when I had the 6 week scan when started spotting, they only found gest sac and put me a 4/5 weeks not 6. Could just be fluke of unlucky miscarriages but worried there may be more to it, so anxious about trying for number 3.
> 
> Do any of you have experience of lpd? I'm trying to stay positive as we are obviously fertile, and it's not uncommon to have chemicals, I tested quite early as well, which I now regret. But I now feel that at least if I go to Dr's I can find out if lpd is the problem.
> 
> My nan in law had around 6 very early miscarriages, back in the 50's and then had two full term pregnancies with no medical problems, and I know of another lady who had lots of early miscarriages and went on to have 3 healthy babies, so there's hope for us all!
> 
> I wish you all luck.

i know this is an old post, but i know someone who had 9 MC's and the doctor basically said not to try anymore and she now has 3 boys! so there's hope for everyone.x


----------



## cupcake1981

Hi ladies

Does anyone mind if I join please? I am now sadly in the 2 mcs club as well and am really really hoping to be a third time lucky lady!!! Looks like lots of you have finally got your sticky babies on your third try. 

What (if anything) did you do differently 3rd time round? Baby aspirin? Did you get any more care from your gp/MW third time round? 

X


----------



## River789

cupcake1981 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Does anyone mind if I join please? I am now sadly in the 2 mcs club as well and am really really hoping to be a third time lucky lady!!! Looks like lots of you have finally got your sticky babies on your third try.
> 
> What (if anything) did you do differently 3rd time round? Baby aspirin? Did you get any more care from your gp/MW third time round?
> 
> X

hi cupcake, i'm def. going to speak to my GP next week about baby aspirin and insist on tests. i'll also ask when i can try again as i want to asap really. i'll let you know what she says. i also think they should offer us earlier, more regular US....?


----------



## cupcake1981

Hi river

I read the first 40 odd pages on this thread and looks like most ladies got regular early scans, plus bloods and generally lots more care and attention. So will push for that definately. My GP is going to run a blood panel this time once my hcg has dropped to so will see what that shows if anything! Having read so many positive stories I've decided to def at least NTNP in dec after AF in the hope that I can be preg again by Xmas! Fxd!


----------



## mannymoo

Hi all and welcome to all the new ladies. Lets hope this thread brings you loads of luck!
Hope everyone else is doing well? Is anyone in 2WW land at the moment?

All fine this end. Today is a "good" day in that I haven't felt sick all day - obviously makes me nervous - but now that I can find the heartbeat with the doppler quite easily, I do just reassure myself every few days and it has been amazing at helping with relaxing! Today I am 10 + 4 which is the day I had my last MC. Can't wait for tomorrow as it really is quite a milestone for me to get past the bad memories.

For anyone suffering from sore boobs - I bought myself a maternity bra over the weekend and it is amazing! I highly recommend it!!

Hope you're all doing good? xx


----------



## Laubull

Hi everyone!

Sorry I've been MIA for a while, busy weekend, but now back at work and trying to distract myself, lol!

Welcome to the new girls, I am sorry you've had to join us but good luck, I hope you get your BFPs soon. I started trying straight after my second MC and got lucky, but I think you have to do what is right for you 

Manny, you're hearing the baby's heartbeat, you WILL get to tomorrow and to your due date, this is your third time lucky! Re: maternity bra, I am jealous, I really want to buy one but am holding off until after my scan, even my bigger bras are hurting, especially by the end of the day.

AFM, I still haven't managed to shift this cough fully but it's definitely better. Up until this morning I'd only put on 4lbs, which I thought was quite good for almost 12 weeks, anyway this morning I got on the scales, I'd put on 3lbs over the weekend, so that's half a stone now, ah! Also has anyone started to feel their uterus yet, mine has definitely risen above my pubic bone, it's like an orange, hoping this is a good sign for next weeks scan 

Hope everyone else is well, big hugs. xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Laubull you're a LIME! I can't wait to be a lime. It seems like such a big jump from a little prune! Bring on Thursday!!


----------



## Laubull

Haha Manny, I was thrilled on Friday to be a lime but what I don't understand is 12 weeks is a plum, I thought a lime was bigger than a plum, lol! x


----------



## Lou15

I thought a lime was bigger than a plum too! Also I am a little disappointed to be an onion this week, maybe I just buy small onions, I'm hoping they mean one of those really massive ones!

Hi Cupcake and welcome! I certainly got excellent care this time round but it definitely varies according to where you are and probably even which Dr you end up seeing. I phoned my GP when I got my BFP and he referred me immediately to one of the obstetricians. The particular one I happened to see was a firm believer in regular, early scans as he said it was the only thing proven to help in ladies who had had recurrent miscarriages (presumably the reassurance rather than any therapeutic effects!) so I was scanned every week from 5-12 weeks, though just with a little portable scanner that he used rather than the really good one they use for your 12 and 20 week scans- he just checked size and heartbeat. It really helped me get through those early weeks.

Manny, great that you're able to hear the heartbeat really easily now, must be so reassuring! I don't think there's any doubt that this one is sticking for you! I have resisted on the doppler so far myself but all I will say is there is a very good ultrasound machine at my place of work.......!

Laubull, I bet some of that 3lbs from the weekend is just fluid retention...I weighed myself yesterday morning and then again in the evening and there was a 5lb increase over the course of the day! How is that even possible?! Either way though I am still under pre-pregnancy weight, at nearly 18 weeks- ridiculous but that's what bad sickness does for you!

Nice to hear from people today and so glad that everyone seems to be doing well. Sending lots of love to you all.

Oh, and I finally had my 20 week scan date confirmed- 26th November, so I will be 20 weeks and 5 days. 3 weeks today, I can't wait! Officially starting my very own 3WW!!


----------



## SATH

Hi wow its great to see so much fruit and their gettin bigger.

Cupcake how are you doing. Im back on the ttc rollercoaster after 2 m/c so anytime you want to chat feel free. My gp did send me to see specialist ive had some bloods and having scan in a few weeks hopin i get my bfp before it though.


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey Sath and all you other ladies

So lovely to see you all having h&h pregnancies 3rd time round, lots of lovely fruit like Sath says! Hope you get your bfp soon Sath x

Not doing great today, have had loads of pain and heavy bleeding today 4 days post erpc, so feeling quite low :(.

It's encouraging to see all the extra care you ladies have got 3rd time round, hopefully I will get that next time to xxx


----------



## thethomsons

Hi to all new girls, sorry you have found yourself here but it is a great place for comfort and advice and it's so much better as it is from people who are in the same boat.

I can't seem to see any tickers at mo which is very annoying! 

Well I have had quite a weekend, my symptoms were very mild and I got myself into a MAJOR panic thinking things must be going wrong. I decided to go to the doctors today and he took my blood to test the HCG to try and help me relax a bit. After speaking to him I realised that actually I do have symptoms and just because my sickness is very mild/if not almost non existant I shouldn't worry as some people have really easy pregnancies and every pregnancy is different. 

Anyway today ironically I have been feeling a bit queasy and smells have been making me wretch so feeling slightly more positive. I think it is so hard as I am 7 weeks today and last two m/c were no more than 6.5 weeks when no heartbeat found so it is a significant time. 

Been soo worried all weekend it's been awful. Scan is next Thursday but I explained to doc I think I may have slowly driven myself demented by then. Doc says he will call me with results but might be Friday before I hear. I asked if I needed another test and he said we would wait and see what this one brings back but he didn't seem overly concerned, though was very caring. I read online that after 7 weeks results can be misguiding as there is such a variety of measures that are all ok so not sure what to think. 

Wish so much I could just know there is a little heartbeat in there, I can't stand the thought of going into that scan room for there to possibly be nothing there as it is the most horrendous experience and I have done it twice already this year. 

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well and I'm sorry for selfish post, will reply more to you all when I'm feeling a bit stronger mentally. Just heading to bed as tired out. 

:hugs:


----------



## Laubull

Lou still being under your pre-pregnancy weight is amazing, although for the wrong reasons I know! Yea for your 20 week scan, will you find out the sex?

Sath I hope you get your BFP before your scan 

Cupcake I hope the bleeding has lessened, sending you hugs 

Elaine I'm pleased you're symptoms are back and hope you get your results back soon. I wish I could tell how not to worry but I've no idea! Fingers crossed everything is ok for you 

AFM I'm sitting in the airport about to fly to Germany for work and feeling very emotional! This is the first night I've been away from DH since we got out BFP and I'm feeling really nervous and vulnerable. I don't normally mind travelling with work but feel so scared! Roll on getting home tomorrow and next Wednesday, scan day!

Hope everyone is well  xx


----------



## thethomsons

Well I got a call from the Doctor at 8:20am this morning with my results from my blood tests. My heart was in my mouth when I realised it was him. Anyway he said he wanted me to know asap as he knew how worried I am and that my levels were definitely HIGH! He asked if I was 7-8 weeks and I said yes and he said well things look good and to definitely go to my scan next Thursday! Ironically I have been feeling a little bit yuk today and have af type cramps and generally feeling pregnant! Feeling so much happier and a lot less worried. Can't say I'm not still worrying that it could still go wrong, but for today, i'm ok. Hoping it continues. Sorry I have been so negative but I'm finding this PG for third time this year very difficult. (Born Worrier) 

:hugs:


----------



## Khloeee

Completely understandable Elaine, please worry away on here when you need to! Great news about your hCg levels.

I have been worrying the last few days too. I think mainly because I know I STILL have a week until my 12 week scan. My symptoms have eased loads this week too, which is great, but makes me uneasy at the same time (they didn't ease until around 14 weeks with my son).


----------



## thethomsons

Hi everyone it is so quiet in here at mo?! Has everyone gone elsewhere? Missing you all and your updates! Hope everyone is well? Haven't heard from Pop Tart in ages how she is ok. 

Afm taking each day as it comes heading towards scan on Thursday. Exhaustion is unbelievable and I could almost sleep from tea time till next morning daily! Feeling bit yucky but not unbearable and boobs sore and large so hoping everything progressing as it should. Since doc told me my levels were high on Monday, been coping a good bit better. All will be revealed in a few days I suppose! 

Mannymoo, Cheryl, Lou, Laubull, Poptart, khloee, cupcake, SATH, and everyone else - dont leave me!!!!! Hope you are all ok!

Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm still here stalking the thread, but it is a very quiet thread! 

Your symptoms all sound great and everything will be perfect at the scan I'm sure. Have you had any early scans for reassurance? Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Sorry just saw your fruit I thought you were heading to 12 week scan, silly question about early scans, this is your early scan!


----------



## thethomsons

Yeah will be 8.5 weeks hopefully on Thursday! So hope it's a happy day not sad xx


----------



## cupcake1981

I hope so to Hun, but all signs point to the positive, keep up the PMA x


----------



## Laubull

Hi Everyone!

Elaine great news on your numbers, I hope you can try and relax a bit more, not easy I know, I hope your symptoms will serve as a constant reminder your body is doing something amazing 

Khloee I think the closer I get to my scan the more I worry, I'll be out of my mind soon! Fingers crossed for you.

AFM I am a PLUM! Whoop, so happy  It's starting to feel more real now but I am trying to not get too excited, just in case Wednesday's scan doesn't go to plan. It should be fine, I've had no signs to suggest otherwise but when you've lost two you worry more. Not sure if I've mentioned this but I think my uterus has started to move above my pubic bone, I can feel a definite round lump so I hope it's a good sign. Wednesday can't come quick enough!

I hope everyone is well 

x


----------



## thethomsons

Laubull I'm keeping everything crossed that Wednesday is fab for you and Thursday is fab for me!

Woo hoo being a plum! 

Xx


----------



## SATH

How is everyone doin? Friday done another week ahead getting closer ti some excitin happy scans. How are you doin Elaine ive been thinking of you. If i ever get another bfp i'm goin to be a nervous wreck. 

Still no ovulation yet but its coming. Day 17 today. My accu really thought it would be early like day 15 but nope just lots of ov pain feels. Hoping i'll be in 2ww soon x


----------



## thethomsons

Thinking things ok SATH thanks, exhaustion unreal and sore (.) (.), mild yukky feeling too but not major sickness. Hcg levels came back high on Monday so hoping things going to be ok at my scan Thursday, would be best Christmas present ever if could get to 12 weeks this time!

Good news that ov imminent, fingers crossed this is your month Hun x


----------



## SATH

That all sounds really positive for you. You might as well get used to not sleeping on your front now! 

Hoping i ov over weekend i'm exhausted!!


----------



## Lou15

SATH, great news about impending ovulation, hope you're hard at it with the BD-ing now!

Elaine, so happy that your levels were high! I haven't left you and certainly won't it's just I'm SOOO tired and the days I work are such long days (11hrs+) that I have no energy for anything else at all. I'm so sorry if you've been feeling a bit lonely, I am off this weekend so will be more available for chat. Well, I have nothing much to report except continuing sciatica misery and.... very exciting...definite bump now, though you still can't see it with my clothes on!

Laubull, a plum! What an achievement! I am sure all will be well with your scan xx

More tomorrow, I NEED MY BED!!


----------



## Lou15

OMG have just seen my ticker....A SWEET POTATO!!!!!


----------



## thethomsons

Lou no worries as long as you are ok! Yay to the sweet potato!


----------



## CherylC3

Hello ladies I'm just back from my little cottage holiday with hubby and my fur baby it was fab hope u are all doin well...xxx

Welcome cupcake good to see u Hun...xxx


----------



## twinkle_paws

Hi girls! Sorry, have had a busy week, really need to try and get on here more as it is lovely chatting to you all!

Elaine, glad to hear that your are feeling more positive, will be thinking of you on Thursday.

Laubull, will be looking out for an update from your on Wednedsay, sounds like everything is going well!

Lou, yay, you have a wee bump! hope you get plenty rest this weekend, you're doing well coping with the long days at work.

Cheryl, hope you had a lovely holiday.

SATH, sounds like we'll be ovulating about the same time so will be good to countdown the 2WW together. Think I'm getting some Ov pains today, OPK was definately darker but not positive yet. (TMI but have also had some spotting last couple of days, maybe oestrogen dip pre ov??) Anyway, I will be busy this weekend ;)

Hope everyone else is doing well xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies - how is everyone? Happy scan week for all the ladies going for scans. I know its going to be a great week!

Twinkle paws and Sath - yay that you will be Ov at the same time. Always nice to have a 2WW buddy!

Elaine - how are those symptoms coming along?

FMS - all fine. MS has slowed down a lot. Thank heavens for my doppler otherwise I would be freaking out. But I actually had energy to do stuff this weekend which was great. My scan is only tomorrow a week so hoping this week goes super-fast.

Hope you're all good. TGIM - not!!!

xx


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Sorry I have been away - I deleted this thread by accident, I also lost my uncle to cancer aged 52 so it has been a bit of a traumatic time for me as apart from one living relative in Scotland who is getting on a bit this is my last connection with my dads side (he also died nearly 3 years ago):cry:

Anyway great to see all these scans coming up can't wait to see more baby pics - all of you are progressing nicely you give me lots of hope:happydance:

I think I am going to need your support over the coming weeks:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Lou15

Twinkle and SATH- positive OPKs yet at all?

Elaine- how are things now with you? Did you have a good weekend?

Manny- yay for less symptoms-this is a perfectly reasonable time for them to be reducing so I wouldn't worry- as you say, you have your doppler for reassurance anyway!

Garfie- I am so very sorry for your loss. How awful, at such a young age, and being almost a last link to your Dad too. I'll be thinking of you xx:hugs: xx

AFM, now counting down my very own 2WW to 20 week scan!


----------



## Laubull

Morning girls!

Sath and Twinkle I hope you both ovulated over the weekend, fingers crossed you both have a quick TWW and then a BFP at the end of it!

Lou, yeaaaa for being a sweet potato! Are you feeling any movements yet? I hope your 20 week scan gets here quickly 

Elaine, symptoms are sounding good, can't wait to see your sticky bean scan from Thursday, sending you positive vibes!

Manny, my symptoms are starting to fade too, like Lou said it's the right time for them to fade but you still worry! Fingers crossed for next week's scan.
 
Garfie, I am so sorry about your Uncle, sending you big hugs. I notice from your charts you've ovulated for the past 2 months, thats a good sign everything is back to normal. I hope you temp shoots back up and get a BFP 

AFM I had my first bloods done this morning, hopefully everything should be ok. CANNOT wait until Wednesday, the closer it gets the more real it feels but then the more wrong it could go :-( Please, please, please be third time lucky.

Hugs to all.

x


----------



## Khloeee

Hi all,

Garfie, I wondered where you had gone. So sorry about your uncle.

Fingers crossed for those of you just entering 2WW, exciting to think we could have more lovely news for this thread in a few weeks time!

My symptoms have also decreased massively in the last week or so. I'm just trying to appreciate it at the moment because it's only a few days and then I will have my scan and know for sure one way or another. Can't believe I've got this far, really hoping this means good news. Cannot wait until Wednesday.


----------



## thethomsons

Hi girls, good to hear from everyone. Garfie sorry for your loss, you know we are here anytime. 

Lou Hoping 2ww flies in!

Laubull i am same as you anxious about scan this week and so hoping its good news. 

AFM Def not having any ms though do feel yukky with certain smells but having spoke to loads of people it seems fairly common not to have bad ms so hoping shouldnt be too concerned. Def have bigger achy (.)(.) and general feeling of "just not right" but thats it. Have had no bleeding or cramps so taking that as a positive. 

Can't say i'm looking forward to Thursday cause if its bad it's worst feeling in world and soo don't want to go there. :-( Suppose can't do anything about it. Roll on this week get it over with! Can't even think that it might be good as don't want to get my hopes up. xxx


----------



## garfie

Thanks for welcoming me back - or should I say us two:winkwink:

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj486/Garfie1/th_IMG_0223-1.jpg

This is from last night - not put up any statuses yet as I'm scared it's not real (sure you can all understand)

I have already been in touch with my doc who wants to do the HCG testing today and then (if that's all okay) refer me to the Gynae so I will be closely monitored.

I have had nausea for the last 3 days (early I know) but trying to remain positive and I know you ladies have a lot going on but if you can keep your fingers crossed for me:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Garfie congrats Hun so happy for u missy. Xxxxx


----------



## Laubull

OMG Garfie, I saw on your chart you had spotting, must have been implantation bleeding! THAT IS AMAZING, I am so happy for you  That's great that your doc is looking after you, fingers crossed for nice high HCG levels! Are you going to do a digi too?

Elaine, I think it helps to try not to get your hopes up but I just can't help myself sometimes. It WILL be good news on Thursday 

This thread is full of so much positivity it's great!

x


----------



## Laubull

Khloee I forgot to say I'll be thinking of you on Wednesday scan buddy


----------



## Khloeee

Very lovely news Garfie!! Glad you are getting support from your doc and having hCg tests so quickly. Fingers crossed for you.

Thanks Laubull! It's nice to know that I'm not alone in going for my scan that day : ) Will hopefully have an update by the afternoon as scan is in the morning. Will be thinking of you too!


----------



## mannymoo

Garfie sending you a BIG hug for your recent loss and BIG high-5 for your BFP! So excited for you hun! Congrats. Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months!!

Yes - this thread is amazingly positive and I am sure thats why we have so many bfp and so far, all turning out to be success stories. You ladies rock.

I have every faith that these are all of our little keepers.

xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Garfie thats such amazing news xxx


----------



## SATH

Garfie congratulations yippee this is the best thread its so great to see all these bfp's and sticky beans!! Really good your GP did your HCG and your based in the UK, I've never been offered that.

I ovulated yesterday, had big temperature shift this morning so nothing more we can do now but keep everything crossed. 1 DPO feels surreal to back in the TWW now haven't been that since June so its moving forward. Would be so nice to get BFP before my 1st EDD which is the 28th Nov.


----------



## twinkle_paws

Congratlations Garfie, lovely news! Hope this is your sticky baby and good luck with your blood tests. Sorry to hear about your uncle.

Laubll, Khloeee and Elaine, can't wait to see scan pics in a couple of days, will be thinking of you all!

Hope it is a quick 2WW for you SATH, doesn't look like have ovulated yet :(

x


----------



## SATH

Thanks, hope you ovulate soon then we can keep each other sane in the 2ww. I know I'm going to be symptom spotting!


----------



## Lou15

CONGRATULATIONS GARFIE!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Such brilliant news after such a sad time for you. I am absolutely delighted and so very happy that you are to be getting the special care that you deserve. What a successful bunch we all are on here!

OOH can't believe I forgot to say that I HAVE BEEN FEELING MY BABY MOVE!!

My Mum said maybe I wasn't feeling it as I'm just too busy all the time to notice it so I have been trying to sit quietly this weekend to give it a chance to make an appearance and be noticed, and lo and behold little movements! At first I thought it might just be gas bubbles but now I'm sure. Hooray for our little gymnast! I can't wait for DH to be able to feel it from the outside now!

As you may have noticed, I'm feeling quite excited tonight with Garfie's news and my big-enough-to-be-felt baby! My goodness do I love this thread and all of you! Can't wait for more good news on Wed xxxx


----------



## thethomsons

Garfie THat IS AMAZING!! I am soo sooo pleased for you! Another BFP for third time lucky!! Woo Hoo! Get a ticker quick!!!

So glad doc doing tests etc too, you take it easy!!:hugs:


----------



## thethomsons

Lou15 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS GARFIE!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Such brilliant news after such a sad time for you. I am absolutely delighted and so very happy that you are to be getting the special care that you deserve. What a successful bunch we all are on here!
> 
> OOH can't believe I forgot to say that I HAVE BEEN FEELING MY BABY MOVE!!
> 
> My Mum said maybe I wasn't feeling it as I'm just too busy all the time to notice it so I have been trying to sit quietly this weekend to give it a chance to make an appearance and be noticed, and lo and behold little movements! At first I thought it might just be gas bubbles but now I'm sure. Hooray for our little gymnast! I can't wait for DH to be able to feel it from the outside now!
> 
> As you may have noticed, I'm feeling quite excited tonight with Garfie's news and my big-enough-to-be-felt baby! My goodness do I love this thread and all of you! Can't wait for more good news on Wed xxxx

LOU - OMG how exciting! I remember feeling DS move and it was the coolest feeling ever! Remember telling DH to feel and he got all freaked out lol


----------



## twinkle_paws

I know SATH, I'm so impatient!! Fingers crossed I Ov soon!

Lou, that's amazing, must be the best feeling :D

I believe it is going to be an exciting week on 3rd time lucky xx


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Well still waiting for the HCG level :wacko: I will make a ticker once the second one is in (should be tomorrow I have it done) just about the same time all you lovely ladies get your nice scan pics:happydance:

I'm a bit in the air at the moment my temp has gone up so that is positive but my test from this morning is visibly lighter :cry: so I'm in limbo at the moment.

I really hope I am as lucky as all you ladies but I have a lot against me my age, my endo, my ibs a lot of stresses with my eldest son who has autism :wacko: not to mention this is my 5th pregnancy (wow never thought I would say that:haha:)

When do the scans commence - sorry if you've already told me my head is a shed at the moment :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Afternoon Ladies

Hope we are all well:flower:

My results are back at a level of 9 (so not brilliant) but only 3w 2d pregnant - can any of you remember that far back:haha:

Doc wants to test in a WEEK omg I will have driven myself insane:winkwink:

So for now I am going to try and relax and keep off google:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mannymoo

Garfie at 3+4 my level was only 24 which isn't that much higher than yours. And I would have gone the day before in which case it would have been even lower than that (but it was a Sunday). Don't worry just yet. As long as it's doubling that's the main thing.


----------



## Lou15

Garfie don't get too downhearted, it's such early days yet. As Manny says, the rise between the 2 levels is the most important factor. I never had any hCG bloods done so can't compare values for you I'm afraid. Keep us updated and we'll all be thinking of you xx

Good luck for the ladies getting scans tomorrow- Laubull and Khloee I think? xx


----------



## thethomsons

Laubull - How are you feeling about tomorrow?? You excited! I can't wait to hear the good news and see pics! Hoping it will get me a bit excited about hopefully getting same good news on Thursday x


----------



## thethomsons

garfie said:


> Afternoon Ladies
> 
> Hope we are all well:flower:
> 
> My results are back at a level of 9 (so not brilliant) but only 3w 2d pregnant - can any of you remember that far back:haha:
> 
> Doc wants to test in a WEEK omg I will have driven myself insane:winkwink:
> 
> So for now I am going to try and relax and keep off google:wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Garfie I don't really understand HCG levels but I am sure as long as they are rising then that is a good thing! Fingers crossed. I totally understand how worrying this all is, I have been finding it quite difficult not to worry every day but trying hard as know it is not good for me or little bundle. xx


----------



## Laubull

Garfie, I can't help on the hcg levels as I never got monitored but like the girls say its early so try not to panic. Good news your temp has gone up but really you should try and retire the thermometer now, I drove myself crazy early on when I dropped below the cover line. Sending you positive sticky baby vibes 

Thanks Lou and Elaine, I am SOOO nervous now, can't stop thinking about it! I wondering what if everything is ok but they can't get the NT measurements, what if there's an issue, etc, etc! I need to relax otherwise I'll never sleep tonight. Luckily DH has nipped to the shop to get me some icecream so I hope that helps! 

Khloee good luck for tomo 

Elaine it'll be you Thursday, fingers crossed! 

Hugs to all! X


----------



## thethomsons

Khloee good luck tomorrow!


----------



## mannymoo

Good luck khloeee and laubull! Can't wait for an update. Xx


----------



## garfie

Good luck for tomorrow ladies:happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mannymoo

Any news ladies? What time are your appointments?


----------



## garfie

Ladies

Any news??????:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Laubull

Sitting in the waiting room as we speak! I feel sick with worry :-( please be ok! X


----------



## cupcake1981

Good luck Laubull xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Eeeekkk! How exciting. Im sure all will be wonderful! Enjoy seeing your little bean on TV!


----------



## garfie

Laubull - :happydance::happydance: it will all be okay enjoy your little movie star:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Khloeee

All good with my scan. Was all over in about 10 mins, so quick! Still trying to process that everything is OK, it's a strange but lovely feeling. Dont think it's hit me yet. Good luck Laubull!


----------



## thethomsons

Khloee that is excellent news, I am so pleased for you! What have your symptoms been like? xx

Laubull - How did it go??

AFM Can't believe that mine is tomorrow!


----------



## mannymoo

Amazing news Khloee. Did they do all your blood tests at this appointment too? So are you going to tell everyone now? Pls post us a pic if you can. I love seeing everyone's scan pics.

Elaine - one more sleep for you and still 6 more sleeps for me - don't know how I'm going to last!

Laubull hope all is well with you too?


----------



## garfie

Khloee - Aw wow hun excellent news - pleeeeeeaaaaaasssssseeeee scan pic pretty please (bats eyelashes) :haha:

Elaine - Good luck for tomorrow hun - not that I'll think you will need it :winkwink:

Manymoo - I'll try and keep you company in between :sleep:

Laubull - Hope yours has gone well too hun :happydance:

AFM - Well hubby made me promise no more POAS (a pregnancy one) that is until Friday so I've kept my promise and POAS (OPK one):haha: thing is my OPK is showing positive nice and clear is this a good sign or a bad sign - I've been to see Dr Google some say good some say doesn't mean anything.

What do you ladies think?

:hugs:

X


----------



## cupcake1981

OPKs pick up hcg to Garfie, so it's a good thing!

I hope Laubull is ok and all went well xxx


----------



## Laubull

Khloee that's brilliant news!

Garfie yea for positive OPKs, I'm sure that's a good thing! Friday will be here before you know it.

Elaine good luck for tomo!

Thank you all for your support, baby Bull is due 21st May, I'm 13+1 weeks, 3 weeks ahead of my dates. A little camera shy at first, had to jump around to get measurements, not sure how it'll cope having a photographer as a father! So amazed  I will post pictures later.

X


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah what wonderful news! Must admit was a little worried when you took a while to update!


----------



## Laubull

Hubby and I went out for lunch and a spot of shopping, needed maternity jeans and a bra!! Thank you for thinking of me  x


----------



## thethomsons

Laubull Im so pleased for you! Been checking for your response all day with baited breath!! How are you feeling????

So hoping i'm the next third time lucky with good news after scan. Worried sick xx


----------



## mannymoo

Laubull I must say, I was also starting to get a little worried but I'm elated that all went swimmingly well. What a great day on the scan front!! Looking forward to those piccies later.

And Elaine thInking of you for tomorrow. I'm sure it will also be great!!

Garfie positive opk is a great sign. Things are looking good!

Xx


----------



## Laubull

Here it is! I am thinking girl but happy either way, what do you think?

x
 



Attached Files:







Baby Bull.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw what a lovely picture.

I think girl.

So amazing to see so many 3rd time lucky ladies, so hoping i will be one soon!!!!!


----------



## Laubull

Cupcake you will be third time lucky soon


----------



## garfie

Baby Bull is Beautiful bet you must be on :cloud9: 

cupcake :dust::dust::dust: for you 

:hugs:

X


----------



## cupcake1981

Thankyou ladies xxx


----------



## mannymoo

What an amazing pic! So cute!! I'm guessing boy based on the skull theory but apparently mothers instinct is a far more accurate predictor. Are you going to find out?


----------



## thethomsons

Laubull absolutely brilliant picture!! So clear! I'm not guessing sex as no idea lol!! My pic tomorrow (if all goes well) def won't be as good as I reckon I am 8weeks 3 days not sure what to expect. Just pray pray praying tomorrow is a good one. Xx


----------



## Laubull

Thank you girls  

No we wont be finding out as DH doesn't want to so it'll be a surprise! How about you Manny? X


----------



## cupcake1981

Take a look on google at 8 week scan pics, you will see a teeny thing that's starting to look like a recognisable baby hun xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Congrats ladies on the great scans I'm thinkin it's a girl...xx

Elaine good luck for tomoro Hun. Xxx


----------



## garfie

Elaine - Can't wait to see your scan pic tomorrow :flower:

Cheryl - How are you feeling:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## SATH

Congrats on the good scans. Great picture really clear. 

Good luck elaine for tomorrow its going to be fine. Cant wait to see your picture tomorrow.

Im inpatient waiting already. Off to see bond tonight good distraction x


----------



## CherylC3

I'm good thanks I'm on countdown til my next scan 13 sleeps till we find out the gender. Elaine my 8 wk one was a curvy blob starting to look like a baby u shud do wot cupcake said and google 8 wk scan pics. Xx


----------



## thethomsons

Thanks girls. I'm so hoping its a positive experience but I'm s******* it! So don't want to go through another mc and so so want this. Say a little prayer tonight for me. Scan at 2;45 so won't be able to get on till tomorrow night, will let u know and hopefully have good news xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Good luck, try and think positive although I know it's easier said than done xxxx


----------



## garfie

Elaine - You will have lots of good news for us tomorrow and a beautiful scan picture for us all to ooooh and aaaah over - I for one can't wait:flower:

So try and relax and enjoy it:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Lou15

Congratulations Khloee and Laubull on your excellent news today!

Elaine good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## twinkle_paws

So pleased for you both Khloee and Laubull, great news!

Have a good frrling for tomorrow for you Elaine, looking forward to your update tomorrow evening!

SATH, I've still not O'd!!!! Enjoy Bond xx


----------



## thethomsons

Morning girls, 

I dont think I have ever felt so worried in my whole life. I so so want today to be good and don't know how I am going to cope if it is bad for a third time. :shrug: My main worry is because I have had a major lack of MS though have had other symptoms definitely. I keep thinking back to the last visits I have had for scans which were so bad and don't want to be back there. 

Praying Praying praying today is the best day not worst. 

Keeping everything crossed. 

Will let you know later how I get on. xx

(At least I will know suppose x)


----------



## Laubull

Good luck Elaine, I hope it goes well and you see a lovely little bean with a heartbeat 

Keeping everything crossed for you.

x


----------



## cupcake1981

Fingers crossed Elaine, try to think positively if you can, I know it's hard. The odds are in your favour remember xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Good luck Elaine. Xx


----------



## mannymoo

All the best Elaine. Let us know... x


----------



## garfie

Afternoon Ladies

Aw Elaine I hope everything is going well for you:happydance:

Seems like I'm not to be third time lucky - I started bleeding this morning and as you can see my temp has plummeted:cry:

I have had another HCG test but am not holding out much hope - still bleeding even now and it started at 7.30am this morning:wacko:

The doc is referring me now as I come under "recurrent miscarriages" woohoo lucky me eh - unless of course by the tiniest glimmer I am still pregnant then he can rip that referral into a million pieces:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## thethomsons

Hey girls, on way home from scan and Baby Thomson is cooking away nicely so far!! Saw the heartbeat and shape of baby! Bit blobbish at mo but def in there!!! I'm so happy could burst! Due 24th June! Going back two weeks today for another scan when be 10.5 werks! Hoping baby sticks as so far so good! Will post pic tonight!!

Thanks for support!


----------



## garfie

:happydance::happydance: let me be the first to congratulate you mama:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Khloeee

Oh Garfie, I want to say "Don't worry, the bleeding could be nothing", but I've been there, and I know that you know when it doesn't look like 'good' bleeding. Thinking of you. 

Elaine, great news. Nice to have a scan in two weeks too, and then hopefully in another two weeks from then it'll be 12 week scan time. Still leaves lots of time for worrying in between of course, but waiting for these little milestones and various appointments is what got me through the last couple of months.


----------



## Laubull

Garfie I am so sorry :-( Sending you the BIGGEST hugs possible. If it is the worst news possible then it's great that the doctor is going to refer you, I am positive they will help 

Elaine that is fantastic news, I am so happy for you! I can't wait to see the scan picture 

x


----------



## SATH

Whoop whoop elaine been thinking of you all day. Cant wait to see pic.

Garfie really sorry sending you big hugs will be keeping everything crossed. 

Twinklepaws how are you doing.


----------



## mannymoo

Elaine- massive congrats!! I'm thrilled for you and so pleased they are looking after you so well.

Garfie, sorry you're going through this. If it helps in any way, I got my bfp on the Sunday night and that Wednesday I had a light bleed for several hours. I was so sure it was over, I had a big glass of red wine! Doctor said it was just delayed implantation bleeding. Maybe yours is the same?! How heavy is it? Thinking about you and hope that it's good news. Xxx

I'm at airport waiting to fly. There may be no signal where we going so if not, I hope you all have a lovely weekend. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Elaine, great news that bean is all good, and great news that you get another scan in 2 weeks!!! You must be on cloud nine.

Garfie I really hope it's just implantation bleeding hun, how far along are you?


----------



## thethomsons

Garfie I am keeping everything crossed for you that everything is fine. If not we are all here for you all the way hun. xx


----------



## thethomsons

Meet Baby Thomson! Can't believe I am saying that! It is a bit blobby looking at the moment but there is a little heartbeat so all is moving in right direction! Sonographer was lovely as I told her straight away how nervous I was and the fact that she was the one who scanned me the last time it was bad made me even more nervous. She scanned me and within seconds said "Oh here we are!" Def just one lol. I have a small bleed she says adjacent to the sac but she said that it may just be absorbed into my womb and isn't worrisome. I am exactly to the day I thought I was - 8 weeks and 3 days! Quite pleased with myself that I was so spot on lol. 
Oh also found out that I have no problems with clotting and all tests came back normal so that is a big relief too! The midwife said due to my recent two losses that they would like me to come back in two weeks for another scan when I will be 10 and a half weeks so I feel good that I have another little milestone to head towards which isn't too far off! 
Still decided to keep it to ourselves for few more weeks, even from my mum which I am amazed I have done so far. We figure what we are going right now is working so we should keep doing it lol. Will prob tell them in two weeks if get to that stage. 
Still not getting too excited as it is still early days and suppose things could still go wrong but for today, right now, right here I am HAPPY and I am not worrying!!!! Enjoying every minute of it!! 

Hoping will have no bad signs over next few weeks and I am heading to the big 12 weeks soon I hope! (Well 10.5 weeks first hopefully!) 

Thanks girls for all your support and I hope that you are all doing ok! 

We are having a takeaway to celebrate and then I am going to my bed as knackered! Think too much excitement! 

xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4316.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 6









IMG_4317.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 6









IMG_4318.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## garfie

Aw Elaine - Beautiful scan pics another milestone achieved well done you:happydance::happydance:

Enjoy your takeaway and have lovely dreams about your little one tonight:flower:

AFM - Want to really believe everything will be okay but bleeding is heavier ah well I guess I will know tomorrow by the HCG numbers hope they phone first thing if not I will be phoning them:haha:

Love to everyone else I want to comment to you all but kinda feeling sad and trying to keep a brave face on in front of the kiddies is quite difficult at the moment:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Laubull

Oh Garfie more hugs coming your way :-(

Elaine, what a lovely bean! 

X


----------



## Lou15

Huge congratulations Elaine, brilliant news! 

Garfie I am so sorry that you are bleeding, but all is not lost yet- I have 2 friends who are pregnant and have had bleeds recently and in both cases it was coming from the cervix not the uterus so you never know....
Thinking of you and sending love and hugs xx


----------



## garfie

Thanks Ladies

My signature says it all:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## cupcake1981

Garfie I'm so sorry. Did you get hcg results to confirm it? Hugs xxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Garfie I'm so so sorry Hun :hugs:

Elaine lovely scan pic Hun, I'm so happy for u...xx


----------



## garfie

Cupcake - a level 1 :cry: doc rang after surgery bless him so I wasn't worried all night:flower:

Still bleeding heavily - surely this wont last as long as my last two as I wasn't that far on :shrug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm so sorry Garfie, it's no comfort but you are probably right that it will be physically easier than your last mc xxx


----------



## thethomsons

Garfie sending you massive hugs Hun. Xxx


----------



## Laubull

Garfie I just wanted to say I am sorry another mc has been confirmed. I hope your referral comes through ASAP, it sounds like your doctor is on your side and that's a very good thing. xxx


----------



## Khloeee

So sorry Garfie. My last MC was at the same sort of stage and bleeding was just like a heavier period, lasting a few days longer than my usual period.


----------



## twinkle_paws

So so sorry Garfie. Hopefully you get an appointment soon. Hope you are taking it easy xx

Elaine I'm so chuffed for you and your scan, I hope you're feeling more relaxed now.

I'm away this weekend so hopefully that will distract me from impatinetly waiting for ovulation!!

Everyone else take care and have a good weekend xxr


----------



## PopTart28

Hi ladies sorry ive been AWOL for ages now - lots has been happening..

Ill update another time but just wanted to say to Garfie im sending you the biggest of hugs honey and hope you have enough support at home while your going through this.....

Im really sorry - I know thats not much help and doesnt change anything but like all the ladies have said before - you dont have to say anything if you dont want to just know we are thinking about you lots, hoping it doesnt go on for too long and the doctors get going on what comes next for you ok.....

Let us know if you need picking up, support of any kind, someone to have a bloody good moan/rant or scream at or some simple kind words to help ease the pain or to just soothe ok....
Look after yourself honey and take it easy for a while...


Have to also say to Elaine Congratulations on your sticky little bean - the piccys are lovely and Im very pleased for you honey - enjoy every minute and you should be starting to relax alittle more after seeing that for your own eyes in black and white on that screen.....amazing. Im looking forward to hearing about your progress too.....xxxxx

Ok must dash, more soon I promise but in the mean time Im glad you ladies are doing well and its lovely to see soo many tickers slowly climbing up and fruits getting bigger.......xxxxx


----------



## Lou15

Garfie, I am so sorry that another miscarriage has been confirmed. As you say as awful as this is at least they will look into things more for you now and hopefully you will get more support from the medical profession. 

Twinkle, have a lovely weekend away, and, yes, try to forget about it all for a while! 

Does anyone else ever still have moments when they get really sad? I know I am so lucky to be where I am with my mango sized baby, and I have, on the whole, been really positive of late, but there is a lady at work who, I've just found out out, is 14 weeks pregnant; she smoked her way through her last pregnancy and had a lovely healthy baby, she continues to smoke and lead a really unhealthy lifestyle, and she had a big bleed and it was all ok! I know it sounds selfish but I just couldn't help thinking that when I had my first bleed, why couldn't everything have been ok, and I would have a 4 month old baby by now! It just really got me down, so silly I know. I suppose you just have to accept that TTC and having babies just isn't fair and get on with it, and I know I have it so much better than most, but still...some people have it so easy and don't appreciate or take care of what they have! Sorry to moan ladies just wanted to check that other people feel like this sometimes too!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lou it makes me so angry to hun, it's ALWAYS the people who want and deserve it so much that have the problems and life is so not fair!!! x


----------



## PopTart28

Right I thought it was about time so ive updated my signature details and added a ticker!!!

Ive made it half way - YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY so amazed and happy its really happening this time....

Oh and Lou i have those daysa too honey, its the simplest or smallest of triggers that set those feelings off but when they surface its rather hard to shrug them off and can take some hard work on my part but if im ever having a little cry ill lay back on the sofa place my hands on my round bump, close my eyes and just breathe....
Ill imagine baby wiggling around in there and usually ill feel little bean even if its still those precious flutters but it makes me feel an aweful lot better...even rubbing oil or cream into my bump helps me feel alittle better about whats soon to happen instead of what could of happened......just brings me back to a more comfortable place...

I hope all you lovely ladies are doing well and enjoying your weekends.....

love and hugs to all of you and those growing bumps of course  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lou15

Thanks Cupcake and PopTart for making me feel better xxx

So, PopTart, delighted to see you have a ticker now! More info please though! Have you had your 20 week scan? Do you know the gender??! So excited that you are well over half way now!


----------



## PopTart28

Hehehe

Your welcome Lou and im glad it made you feel alittle better about things...keep that chin up and only let it fall when you're looking at your growing bump - then smile.....

I will update you on all the details later as i have lots to get done today.

Have a lovely Sunday ladies, xxxxx


----------



## Lou15

PopTart, you do like to keep us all hanging!!!

I am feeling much better today again thank you- very much '3rd time lucky' again now rather than 'first 2 times unlucky!' :flower:

Hmm, not really much of a bump to look at yet I'm afraid- I can see it but everyone else just laughs at it! It will come soon enough i'm sure!

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## twinkle_paws

Aw lou, I can totally relate to what you said. I work at a hospital and on a daily basis have to walk past 15 year old heavily pregnant girls smoking outside the main entrance. It's so tough as I would give anything to be in their position. I'm glad you are feeling a bit better though. When is your 20 week scan? 

I have been struggling a wee bit the last week or so, I'm CD 25 and still no ovulation. Did have an almost positive OPK on sat but they have gone lighter again and no temp rise. So frustrating having irregular cycles! One of my frind has announced her pregnancy and a girl at work has also announced her pregnancy, their scan pics are all over facebook and although I'm happy for them I just wish that it could be me doing that too. Just feeling very emotional and sorry for myself so sorry for the depressing post. On the plus side I had a lovely weekend away with DH, our dog and some friends.

Hope everyone is doing ok. Thinking of you lots garfie, hope you are ok. Nice to hear from you again poptart, looking forward to your update.

Xxx


----------



## SATH

How are you doing twinklepaws. I know what its like waiting and waiting for ov its so frustrating i can vary from day 17-26 grrr. Since my accu last 2 months have been day 19. I work at a hospital too freaky!! 

Im 8dpo ov today ive been dreadful symptom spotting but could all b af. Id be thrilled just to get lp over 10! 

Hope everyone is ok. Garfie been thinking of you x


----------



## twinkle_paws

Quick question, I am taking pregnacare conception multivitamin, which contain folic acid. Should I also be taking a separate folic acid supplement? What vitamins and supplements did everyone else take when TTC?
Thanks xx


----------



## Lou15

Twinkle, thanks for understanding. For a brief moment after I put my post up I thought 'oh no, what if everyone just thinks I'm a complete b**** and doesn't want to talk to me anymore!' I am so relieved that everyone is being so nice. Having such a hard time getting here has definitely changed me and I am sad that sometimes I think bad thoughts or have very jealous moments- although fortunately such moments are few and far between now that I seem to be 3rd time lucky, touch wood! Twinkle and Cupcake, it must be so hard working in a hospital and my heart goes out to you both. I do hope you ovulate soon Twinkle, I think waiting for ovulation is the most frustrating part of TTC- at least the TWW has defined limits!

My 20 week scan is a week today, I am so excited I think I might spontaneously combust before I actually make it to the scan! DH has promised that we can go baby shopping immediately afterwards if all is well but the scan's not til 3.40 so there might not be time! 

I went to see a physio today about my back pain and it turns out that it's not sciatica but that because everything relaxes during pregnancy, my pelvis has shifted out of alignment. Unfortunately she says that standing stooped over a table like I do pretty much all day at work is the worst thing for it so think I'm in for a painful time of it! I have an appointment to go to the hospital tomorrow to be fitted for a special support belt to try to keep everything in place, so I'm very grateful that at least I'm getting some help very quickly. Oh dear if it's not one thing it's another! This is going to be one hard earned baby but I'd go through all this ten times over for him/her!

How is everyone else getting on?

PopTart - *stern voice* where is your update young lady we are all waiting with bated breath?! There you are striding out ahead, the furthest along of all of us, and we need some information!!!


----------



## twinkle_paws

sath, I forgot to ask you when you will be testing? Will be keeping everything crossed for you!x


----------



## PopTart28

Hi ladies

all i can say is sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry.....

DH is away again and in between skyping with him (which always makes me loose track of time)
and trying to get another assignment i was given on monday morning for my course done on a shorter deadline than usual I promise to type and post asap - just dont want to get behind on my work otherwise ill have to take some away with us when we go on our little holiday to Wales soon....and maths coursework doesnt really fit in with a relaxing mini holiday really ;-)

However I do have to say im lovig all the fun posts and positive things that are going on with you ladies at the moment......

Just quick for you Twinkle - I too took the pregnacare conception tablets and I also took an extra folic acid tablet each day. I took the folic acid in the morning and the pregnacare at night so i knew my body would absorb everything and i wouldnt water it down with the amount of water i used to drink.
It wont do any harm and is often reccomended to many women whilst they are TTC and for the first trimester.
So i continued totake the extra folic acid but along with the next pregnacare pregnancy tabs then just took the pregnacare ones once i got to 20 weeks.
(doc also had me and still has me on 'baby asprin' from the mment i got my BFP) but told me to not take any other vitamins as the pregnacare has the best and most important ones id need well covered... just eating the right things like normal, lots of fruit and veg and even portions of carbs, fat and sugars etc = the usual healthy balanced foods.

Any other info needed or questions just fire away and ill answer them when i can ok, I dont mind what you ladies ask me - im not shy and donw mind helping if i can 

right bedtime for me as my back cant take any longer sat at my desk.......

Time to get into bed have aread and chat to my bump while i rub my cream in then sleeps...

Sweet dreams ladies, and I promise you all - Lou especially that I will post my update asap ok, unfortunately the maths homework comes first......xx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi ladies - Just been for my 13 week scan and all is looking good. The NT fold was only 1.5mm and nasal bone was very clear so although I'm still waiting for my blood test results, the gynae said that its very unlikely I will be at risk for downs or chromosomal abnormalities. Were chuffed with the results. Unfortunately the pictures weren't great this time around so I don't think I can get any gender predictions based on the nub theory but hopefully we get some nice pics next scan which will be 20 December. Too excited to do any work!!

xx

ps: Lou - I also still get sad sometimes and get SOOO irritated with preggy ladies that just don't take care of themselves. Even worse. I have a friend who knows I'm pregnant and all weekend (we were at the beach) she kept coming and sitting next to me and lighting up cigarettes. I nearly snapped by the end of the weekend!!

How is everyone doing? Garfie still thinking of you hun...


----------



## Laubull

Hi Girls

Manny great news on the scan, glad everything went well  Post a picture for us to look at anyway, we'd love to guess!

Lou, you're not alone, I think it was Twinkle who said it, it seems so easy for some people, the people who don't appreciate it, and yet the ones who want it more than anything and will do anything for it have to work for it. You have your forever baby now though and you'll be a great mum  Looking forward to hearing about your 20 week scan, I assume you're not finding out the sex? I hope the back improves too 

Poptart, good luck finishing your coursework, I hope you get it done in time for your mini break, I hope the weather improves in Wales too.

Twinkle I hope you O soon.

Sath, good luck for testing!

Garfie, HUGS for you 

Elaine and Khloee how are you both feeling?

AFM, I am a lemon, 14 weeks, WHOOP! Still feeling a bit sicky but I think the tiredness is getting better. I got my downs results through on Saturday, 1 in 3100 which is considered low risk, although it still seems high, if that makes sense! Trying to track down my referal to a consultant, the midwife was meant to do it weeks ago but nothing yet, you would have thought if they think I'm high risk (family history of thrombosis) they'd contact me soon!

Anyway I hope everyone is well 

x


----------



## mannymoo

Thanks Laubull. This is the best of a bad bunch of pictures. Not sure if you can tell anything from this but I do love the guessing game! Any thoughts would be great!!

1:3100 seems very low to me and I don't think you should be concerned at all. My doc told me this morning he would only call me if it was 1:300 or worse. Congrats!!

xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0536.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Laubull

Thank you Manny 

I am voting boy! x


----------



## thethomsons

Just did a massive reply and lost it sosoooo raging!!


MANNYMOO - Yes brilliant! Love It!!!

Everyone - I will reply AGAIN later!!

Hope all well 

SO ANNOYED!!!!


----------



## Khloeee

The Downs results for my son were 1:125, guessing they must be lower risk for this one as I haven't had a call yet about them. 

Realised I never posted my pic from the scan last week...not sure if I can see the 'nub' area... i'm rubbish at telling what's what on a scan! 
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b179/khloeee/photo.jpg


----------



## mannymoo

Khloee I'm going with GIRL based on the skull. Also not too sure about the nub.
With your son, did you go for any additional test?


----------



## Laubull

Khloee as they haven't called I would assume that your low risk. I don't actually know what the pre-defined limits are but that fact you have not heard is good news 

As for the scan I don't have a clue really but am going to say boy like a did for Manny!

Are you going to find out?

x


----------



## PopTart28

Ok ladies here it is - better late than never so I hope you enjoy the read. Hope your ready for this..........You might want to sit and or grab a cup of tea its abit of a monster this one.....:blush:

Just for you Elaine - ive learnt from that mistake - I type any replys in a note page then copy and paste it onto the reply box, its a pain when you spend the time writing it up and then have it dissapear...:growlmad:
Manny - beautiful scan piccy honey, massive congratulations on a well and truly stuck little bean :happydance:

Ok so lots has been happening with me and my growing bump.
Ive been taking photos every few weeks wearing the same clothes and standing in the same place at home so we can put them all together with a gorgeous picture at the end of me holding our new baby....with DH by our side......it will go into our baby book along with everything else.:flower:

I started showing around 11 weeks although ive lost weight through my sickness and my jeans are still loose the only difference is my usually flat tummy bacame alot fuller and has been getting more and more round since then, so now at over 21 weeks its also getting higher up too and is a proper baby bump now. (Lou if i was in your position id be really annoyed as as this one is sticking and people know im pregnant I want people to know when they see me that im expecting - im very proud of my bump and you will be too when yours starts showing properly)

So the things that have been changing most often are the eating habits - gowing round and round every 5days or so as to what i can actually eat without it making me feel really sick or not staying down still. Im now back to the stage when i can tolerate most things but in very small amounts which is ok at the moment, it will have changed again this time next week :dohh:

Ive also been able to start getting more and more fluids on board as its something ive really struggled with and have had to go into hospital twice now to be put on a drip for rehydrating as even water wasnt staying down....add to that a couple of cases of (sorry TMI) loose bowel movents and thats why the hospital visits....
I also had a abulance run to hospital due to a fall at home where i blacked out and fell and came to with very bad lower ab pain and bleeding....so as DH was away on one of the work trips again I had to call for help......another scan and blood tests later confirmed i was being told to stick to bed rest for the next week before the results came back......brilliant- i live a good 3hrs away from family so I asked my lovely neighbor for help - she kindly took our woofs out each day with their jack russel and made sure I was ok(she was also great when i M/C both times and DH was away but we have always got on well and she works at the hospital)..... so results and another scan later showed i was able to get back up and do things slowly but once again baby Hill was just fine - pfffew! I just had to keep a foor/drink diary and include anytime it didnt stay down ect for the next 4weeks and im now all ok thank god.

After everything thats happened ive been really careful to look after myself and its amazing that baby has proved every time thats beans happy and healthy...
So in total 3 hospital stays, one abulance call, a fall at home, bleeding and abdominal pains plus being knocked over by a dog on a walk (not mine i have to say- the owner was mortified) and really bad sickness from week 7onwards and im still here with baby in tow :baby: not bad for a third time lucky sticky bean hey :happydance:

So ive currently had more scans now than all of my pregnant friends put together and most of the ladies in the unit know me and DH well by now - its ace as i get to see our little acrobat each time on the screen but nerve wrakking each time because of the bad news possibility. But ive stsayed positive (i wont let myself get dark and depressed unless i have reason to as its not healthy for me or baby) this one is definately a keeper no matter what my body and the outside world seems to throw at it.....

So after getting the food and drink intake sort of under control we seem to be on a more steady path and the docs and midwife are happy to see me every 3weeks for checks which is sooo much better than every week as it has been for sooo long....
So I started to feel those light flutters inside the day i turned 17 weeks and it was brilliant to feel.....trust me you'l know it when its baby as its differrent than trapped wind or hungry rumble - your tummy has butterflies in it but they move slowly, like a flutter of a wing in one place on one side of your tummy.....more proof of my growing baby....DH was at home too so he could share in the delight on my face as i rushed out of the shower and downstairs to tell him......brilliant moment for us both. Those flutters have been getting stonger and last longer as the weeks go by and its lovely when it happens..:happydance:

The next milestone was of course our 20 week scan - which luckily for us was on the day i reached 20 weeks and DH was at home that week too so we sat and watched in awe for the next 20-25minutes at our baby on that screen - amazed at how much baby had grown and we got to see everything - we asked to not be told our baby's sex as we felt that as pregnancy is soo much out of our control we wanted the best surprise of all when baby arrived - also from doing my midwifery course and from friends with kids that you push a hell of alot better when you dont know as by that point you are desperate to know what you're having.....so the sonograpgher was brilliant and baby Hill actually behaved. well on the second try - we had to go for a walk to try calm baby enough so baby wouldnt move quite sooo much and she could check everything properly.
So we watched her checking the following and soooooo much more.....bone structure, toes, feet, anckles, lower and upper leg, knees and pelvis - - they check this area for sighns of flat foot/bent lags/swollen joints and dwafism (suddenly moving up to babys head as baby had uncrossed its legs :haha: cheeky monkey)....so she checked skull, eyes, ears nose and mouth - no sighns of cleft lip or palet which was good to know...then moved down to do the most detailed check of the babys torso i have ever seen it was truely awesome to see our babys heart and organs in that much detail..the 4individual compartments of our babys heart beating for example....it was all just increadible.....oh she saw what we were having and just smiled and said everythings well and healthy and your baby is alittle small but perfect and im sooooo thankful DH was there to share that with me.....truly increadible/indescribable images imust say...... we even got a little wave :happydance:
We came away with some more pictures and massive grins on our faces.....

So the only thing thats saved me through all the down days of thinking somethings wrong to the days where i almost cant get out of bed i feel soo ill is my doppler - I got it off ebay and it arrived when i was week 14 - I save it for those days and its been brilliant - i could find babys heart beat within a few minutes and its been getting stronger and louder everytime ive heard it, we can also hear baby moving around too- DH loves it too as up till now hes only had the scans and a rub of my bump to feel close to baby but when he gets home from a trip away he sits quietly and actually puts the gel on and finds our baby's heartbeat himself and its those moments i wil cherish forever as I watch his face as hes runs the probe over my tummy and then when hes found it he gets this grin, closes his eyes and just listens, onces hes happy hes reconnected he'l unplug the earphones and we both lay there and have a listen together........beautiful family moment. :hugs:

I know some of you were not sure about getting one as you thought youd have to listen to baby all the time - its not like that when you get it as you suddenly have your very own home use reassurance scan effectivly and I do honestly use it for only those occasions when you need a pick me up/ are feeling unsure or to share a special moment with your DH to bond with baby....its been worth sooo much to us and i highly reccomend it to any of you who are still struggling to stay positive and believe you are pregnant.....
Mine was from ebay/brand new and came with gel and was a grand total of £15 including postage  bargin.

So the biggest and best development I know ive been waiting for and im sure you have been waiting to hear happened this weekend!!!

MY BABY KICKED ME - OMG!!! 

A true, strong and deliberate shove from inside my bump........:happydance:

DH is away for the final time this year thank god and i was having a nice bath - turned on my side to bathe my sore back and baby kicked me....i couldnt believe it.....i started crying it was the best thing in the world...i just lay there!
as i couldnt call DH due to the time difference even tho it was quite late i had to call my mum......I skyped DH a very over excited message too....his reply was very special indeed, made me cry again....hehe hormones - love it!

Then sunday night id got into bed had had a read and once id turned over to get snuggled for sleeps i lay my hand on my tummy as i do every night, spoke softly to my growing baby for a few minutes while concentrating on baby and my breathing and low and behold just under my hand i got a response - I felt my baby kicking me again quite a few times one after the other so i recon it was babys feet....a truly magical and emotional moment indeed....
I cant wait for more like that when DH is home.

I have as you know been skyping DH and hes finally home on tuesday morning next week and we both cant wait - he will be in the office for that week and then hes got the whole of december off to spend at home with me, bump and our woofs ;-)
I cant wait for him to feel our child moving inside my tummy - if his face lights up when he hears babys heartbeat i can only imagine what face he'll pull when he gets to feel baby.....exciting stuff...

Ive also had some very achey joints but warm baths and pregnancy yoga has really helped and of course swimming does too......just make sure your posture is good as your tummy grows and look at your breathing as well as it makes you sit properly to. also sleeping on your left mostly and occasionally on your right side is ok but not on your back as it stops baby getting as many nutrients during the nights sleep.....ive taken to sleeping with a pillow bedind me so im not laying flat if i do roll over in the night and one in between my thighs to support my bump and my legs to help with circulation as well. and its much more comfy than with no pillows thats for sure. 

So we have treated ourselves for getting half way to a travel system and afew more lovely things in preparation for baby for getting this far.....DH cant wait to get all the bits we need but we have to be careful as we have our house up for sale and are getting alot of interest, so hoping to move somepoint soon so dont want to have to loft it all then get it back out and move with it so were hanging on to see what happens with that and christmas of course....

We have also had alittle bit of well grief from DH family :shrug: as they were abit stumped when we told them we wernt finding out the sex and also that we didnt call them with every little new detail of this pregnancie - they can be abit controlling so we were prepared for their reaction to be totally different to my family but DH told them tuff as its was our baby and decision what we did and when we told them news and they seem to have realised its not somethign they can control and have given us alittel space which has been nice....as they want to know everything thats been happening and it started to get alittle space invading if you know what i mean(i dont want to share all the personal things they have been asking - thats for DH ears, my GP/midiwfe andmy parents if need be - not the whole family on DH side - they have to gossip between each other about everything too you see) - DH had to have a word to stop them calling all the time and bonbarding me with questions, so now i have nice little phone calls with them and that i can deal with.....lovely. We have agreed (DH and I) to keep an eye on them as we just know its going to get worse again the bigger bump gets and the more baby moves.

So first rule - dont touch my tummy unless i offer you a feel - my bump/baby =my rules and DH says thats a good idea as they will want to hold your bump all the time otherwise....

so i will keep you posted on how we get on with them over the coming months......my family on the other hand have always been on my page throughout the pregnancie and agree ill tell them news if we want to and that baby moving is a very special and personal thing between me and my DH so they are more than happy to just hear about things with bump and ask only a few questions if they are worried about something but will be very privaleged and proud if and when i offer them a 'feel' of baby moving....and i love them for that as its soo much easier with my family than his but im getting used to it by now :winkwink:
The other thing is weve had to inform them all that for christmas if they were thinking about getting something early for baby please ask us as we have most of it already and we dont want a house full of two of everything or loads of stuff we dont really need - as they can be very generous but it is like a competition between them all you see so things can get out of hand quickly if we dont set out boundries.....crazy families....:wacko: :haha:

So the next check up is next week with the midwife and things are going well im really happy to report.

I hope this gives you all some hope that if i can go through everything before getting this BFP and everything ive been through since getting it and still have my little bean stick in there nice and strong - no matter how hard you may find it just stay positive and believe you will get here........Im happy to answer any questions you might have about anything ok - just ask ok, x

Ok love to you all :hugs: and ill post some piccys soon once youve got over the monster that is this post  look after yourselves and relax and stay positive.........

Love Poptart and mini Hill ;-) xxxxxxxx :happydance:


----------



## Khloeee

Wow PopTart, you've definitely had some ups and downs so far! Really glad that everything is going well now, before you know it you'll be meeting your baby. We also kept the gender a suprise until birth with my son (and will be doing the same with this one). I was desparate to know, but it was so lovely to find out when I 'met' my baby for the first time, I want that surprise again!

RE my scan pic, I thought the skull shape seems 'daintier' than my son's, so it does seem a bit more girly. I keep imagining myself with a girl, but then I did the same with my son's pregnancy, so I think that's just the way my imagination works. Two boys would be lovely too as I think they would have a closer relationship. I don't mind one bit either way - after my losses I've realised even more that the only important thing is a healthy baby and I'm SO glad that I've made it this far. 

RE the downs testing - no, we didn't take the testing any further. I had the initital screening out of curiosity I suppose, even though we always knew we wouldn't take testing any further. We have a family member with downs syndrome and knew a downs outcome would not affect our decision making about having a baby.


----------



## PopTart28

Khloee Your scan piccy looks very good babe and Im glad your scan was nice and positive.

I got the full blood and downs test results when i saw my midwife at 16 weeks but asked if she would have called if there had been a problem with any of the results and she said yes i would have been called in to discuss things as soon as the results come back, but as the results were fine they dont get you in for an extra appointment they stick to the routien and give you all the details at your 16week midwife check.....so as my mum has always said ' no news is good news'

I love thats more and more people are laeving the sex a secret it just makes that time around when your due that more special but also keeps your friends and family in suspense and guessing all through the pregnancie too ;-) its fun as people change their minds the bigger you get and the more your bump settles into shape....

Right time for something to eat, hugs to you all, xxxxxxx


----------



## Lou15

Wow you certainly obliged on my 'more info' request PopTart, thank you so much! Lovely to get such a great update. Sorry to hear you've had some problems and worries along the way but so glad that all is well now.

Manny, congratulations on a great 13 week scan!

Yes I'm afraid I am impatient and am going to find out the gender at 20 week scan. First time around we were absolutely not going to, but I feel I've waited so long for this baby that I just want to know asap now! I am so impressed that others are holding out and being strong!!

I am a bit sad as I saw the hospital physio today to get fitted with a special belt for my pelvic girdle pain and she said if I'm not careful and if keep working as I am I could end up on crutches or in a wheelchair by the end of my pregnancy! Yikes! I will need to have a serious chat with my boss tomorrow to see what can be done to make life a little easier on my poor pelvis.

Anyway, for now I am knackered, so sorry I haven't replied to everyone individually but, as always, lots of love to all xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I have missed out on lots as I accidentally deleted my subscription to this thread oops!

Lovely to see more scans coming through!

Hubs and I have decided to try again after AF, feeling much more positive now really hoping we are 3rd time lucky!!

I feel preg for the 2nd time 1st cycle post AF, hoping its quick again this time. How long did it take you all to fall 2nd and 3rd times? X


----------



## Lou15

Glad you're feeling positive Cupcake, I think you'll get your BFP soon!
I fell pregnant 3rd cycle after 1st miscarriage, and 1st cycle post AF after 2nd miscarriage, so 3rd time was lucky and quickly!

Hooray for 20 weeks today! I can't believe I've made it this far!


----------



## thethomsons

Hi girls, 

Sorry not replied in few days, I did a massive reply yesterday and lost it when tried to post it and lost all energy to type it again!! 

Anyway first of all great to hear from you Pop Tart and so glad things are going well!

Lou - I so know what you mean about some just taking PG for granted, when I went for scans before I always saw the smokers standing outside massively pregnant polluting their little offsprings and one time it actually made me burst out crying, was so horrible. So exciting you are 20 weeks! Time flies by! Also regarding the possible wheelchair OMG, take it easy and do whatever the doctor suggests, you def can't be standing all the time, x

Cupcake, both times I have got pregnant (last twice I mean) I have got PG straight after first AF after MC so pretty quick! More or less stuck to SMEP plan and it worked! Also I swear by digital CB tests, got my dates bang on!

Manny moo - So pleased your scan pic looks fab!!

Everyone else- How are you getting on? How are the symptoms PG ladies?

Garfie - How are you getting on??

AFM - Well plodding on hopefully still moving in positive direction. Still no sickness but kinda accepted this PG isn't involving sickness really which is a blessing when I work full time! Tireness is unbelievable and running to the loo a million times a day is quite wearing. I also have sore (.)(.) and at night they seem to want to explode! I also have such a bloated belly which I am finding difficult to hide especially at work! 
Ended up having to tell my boss today which I am actually relieved about as she was very supportive and she is not the easiest woman at the best of times. I also told my Classroom Assistant who used to be a midwife so that makes me feel better too! Just to tell someone felt good! 
One week tomorrow is my next scan and I am PRAYING it is good news as by then will be 10.5 weeks so nearly there! Have planned to tell my parents the Saturday after scan all going well and everyone else once I get my dating scan. It would be the best Christmas present I sooo hope get that far. Trying hard not to get my hopes up but it is so hard not to, especially as my scan last week was so positive! Keep your fingers crossed! Anyway heading to bed shortly as knackered and need all the sleep I can get to be ok for work! 

Hope everyone ok xx :hugs:


----------



## twinkle_paws

Wow Poptart, you really have had a stressful time! So glad to hear that you and baby are doing well now. I think will be the same when I am in your position and not find out the sex. In my trust they don&#8217;t tell you anyway so takes away the temptation. Thanks for the info regarding vitamins/folic acid. Will pick up some folic acid next time I&#8217;m shopping. Do you have a blood clotting problem diagnosed or did your Dr just prescribe it anyway?

Lou, sorry your back/pelvis has been so sore. Hopefully your work will be supportive with this.

Lovely scan pic Khloee, sounds like everything is going well with bubs. Haven&#8217;t got a clue about nub theory but for fun I guess boy.

Manny, congratulations on a great 13 week scan, you must be thrilled! Going to guess girl, again just for fun!!

Elaine, nightmare, now writing my replies in word and copying&#8230;&#8230;.hope you are well love.

Cupcake, hope AF comes soon and you can get back to TTC soon. I definitely feel better now that we are trying again.

SATH, any news????

AFM, getting so fed up. Still not Ov&#8217;d and have been spotting again and it&#8217;s CD 27. Worried I may be having an anovulatory cycle. I think I have had one before (cycle before BFP no. 2) and I think I may have PCOS. Spoke to Dr before about it as I have always had long irregular cycles and have quite bad acne but he said it was unlikely as I am not overweight. He did do some blood tests as I asked for them but all was apparently ok, except thyroid, which I am now on meds for. I see him again in December so may mention it again. It&#8217;s just so frustrating having long cycles as you feel you have fewer chances at conceiving than someone with regular cycles. That being said I have got preg 2 x so can&#8217;t be that bad I suppose. I just want a baby so much!!
xxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw thanks Lou and Elaine, that's encouraging. I got preg after 6 months with 1st bfp (NTNP), then 1st cycle after AF after for 2nd bfp.....hoping its quick again next time! X


----------



## PopTart28

Evening ladies, I hope you are all well this week so far...

Lou - 20 weeks nice work honey , do what the docs say in regards to your pelvis/back pain ok. I havent got it as bad as you but took the advice for things to try and im doing better plus not being on my feet all day has helped massively so get that sorted with your boss asap, keep us posted ok.

Twinkle My Dr prescribed the additional folic acid and 'baby' aspirin due to mine and my mums note having similarities when its come to TTC and its also due to his experiences with women who have been TTC and experienced some losses - seemed to do the trick for me - Im now only taking the pregnacare like was suggested by my doc now im past 20weeks and all good so far....

Cupcake I fell pregnant in the 2nd cycle after my first loss and then straight after the second loss before AF so was obviously what my body wanted - I was just waiting for AF to show at some point then took a test as i felt 'different' and worked out AF wasnt due for 5days still so it was definately a BFP for me - thats the earliest positive result I have ever had.
I wish you luck and just get to it and see what happens...keep us informed and like some of the others have said any questions just fire away....

Right time for bed for me as ive had a not so good day sickness wise and had a few nosebleeds and headaches and now my back has started to hurt including my kidney area giving me some jip...which is probably due to not being able to keep down enough water today...

So im off to bed to hopefully wake up on a better day tomorrow.

Look after yourselves lovely ladies, xxxx


----------



## Maregracy

Hoping for a third time charm..! Have to bleed first though.. Little bit of me wants to think the numbers were down due to dehydration, but most of me wants this doomed pregnancy over and done with so we can try again ASAP.


----------



## PopTart28

OH MY GOD - 22 WEEKS TODAY!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :wohoo: hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Cant believe im 22weeks......took another bump picture this morning its really round now and getting bigger and higher - love my bump, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mannymoo

POPTART - show us your bump. We want to see!

Maregracy - sorry for your losses. I hope this thread brings you lots of luck for a happy and healthy next pregnancy!

Twinklepaws - do you temp? Might be worth trying as OPKs don't always work for some ladies. Maybe you are ovulating but you don't know about it. My cycle after my miscarriages were definitely annovulatory (sp?!?).

Did I mention to you ladies 2 of my good friends were due the exact same day as me. We were so excited when we all told each other and all had our NT scans this week. Very sadly, one of the girls discovered a massive growth against the baby and they have had to terminate at 13 weeks. The termination was considered a medical emergency and she went into hospital straight away. The doctor said the growth had caused severe damage to the fetus. All very sad for her and her DH :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh that us so sad poor girl :( xx


----------



## SATH

Hi how is everyone doing. Sorry havent been about my gran had a stroke on monday bless her 87 and fiesty she seems brighter today. 

Twinkle really sorry no sign of ov i rarely get a +opk but tempin has really helped me. 

Im out this month temp dropped today af just starting. Nearly made it to 11 lp so that at least is positive.

Had scan with specialist yesterday all looks normal i ovulated from left side this month apparenty i always get pain on the right. My AMH is reduced FSH normal guess not surprising im nearly 38! 

Take care you fruity ladies and babydust to everyone else x


----------



## twinkle_paws

Hi girls,

SATH sorry to hear about your gran, hope she makes a good recovery. Also sorry that af got you but good news that yout lp was 11 days :)

I already temp and there has been no ov detected, will try and attach my chart to let you see. I forgot to take temp this am, oops! 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3d530a#share

Sad news about your friend Manny. I hope she is ok.

xx


----------



## Barhanita

Hello board. I just found it, and I am glad I did. I am very scared and excited at the same time to be suspecting that I might be pregnant again. I will test in 5 days or so... 

It all started in June, when I got my BFP. We were so happy! It was a very stressful time for me - personally and at work. I barely ate... I lost that baby at a bit over 6 weeks without ever seeing it on u/s... I really wanted to blame stress, not eating well... I needed to know the reason...

Well, I skip a cycle in July and get pregnant in August. It was different - no happiness, juts a lot of anxiety. At that time I was also stressed, and bad things happening in the family. Just a few days after my BFP my beta comes back very low, and my progesterone was almost non-existent. It was a chemical, and it caused so much pain and crying.. I was also away from everyone on a business trip, and cried a lot in a hotel room. 

Then time healed my wounds a little. Basic recurrent miscarriage tests came back negative. And here I am, ready to be excited if I get a bfp. I mean, I will never be blissful about it.. Not at least until I hear I heartbeat.. But I am ready to be excited. I have way less stress in my life right now and feel very ready.

Reading you girls here gives me more hope then ever. I see people far along in there pregnancies here, which could only mean that the third time has the charm for them! And I hope it will be for me too.


----------



## Lou15

Maregracy and Barhanita, welcome and I hope this thread is as lucky for you as it has been so far for me (touch wood!).

Manny, so sorry to hear about your friend, what devastating news, my heart goes out to her.

SATH, glad your gran seems to be doing better now.

I still feel like I am actually dying after being up all night thurs-fri on call outs, it was awful especially with my wonky pelvis! I stuck up for baby yesterday though and informed work that I was going home for an hour's nap- I didn't ask- since I think working all day, all night and then all day again pretty much violates health and safety law in pregnancy in BIG way. Anyway, hopefully a quiet day today will get me back on track and I will be able to update more tomorrow xx


----------



## thethomsons

Hi girls, 

Been trying to keep up to day with posts but been soo tired at moment haven't been online too much! 

Been worrying slightly again that something may go wrong, think it is because I have another scan on Thursday and last time I went for a second scan everything had gone so think that is on my mind. :-( It is also SOO close to being time to share our news and I just soo hope I get my Christmas wish that we are keeping our little bundle. Its just like going to be AMAZING or [email protected]@@@ there is no in between and I can't stop thinking about that. 

Today I began to think that my symptoms seemed less and got into a bit of a panic but then bang about 4pm I had a eave of nausea and my breasts ached which made me thing actually I may still be ok. Have had no pain at all or bleeding and so tired can't move and in bed by 9:30 every night without fail. Do you think I am worrying for nothing girls?? This is the biggest week of my life I feel like it really is cause if everything ok at 10.5 weeks I think I may let myself get a little bit excited cause up to now been too scared. Just want to so bad and it could so easily be snatched away if fate is cruel. 

When did your symptoms start to lesson girls as you moved near to second trimester? I'll be 12 weeks on 10th December which is not long! 

Still to scared to book my midwife appointment as last twice I have booked it, something has gone wrong! Hoping if all ok on Thursday I can arrange my dating scan and then call midwife, I haven't left it too late have I? Just don't want to tempt fate. 

Definitely feeling PG as I sit here so that is something, think it's just time I started worrying as its over a week since my scan where everything was great. 


Sending everyone happy vibes and hope everyone doing ok at your own stage on this TTC/PG highway!
Welcome to the new girls, this definitely is a special place with lots of luck I reckon!!

Looking forward to hearing your opinions about how you felt at 10 weeks. Did you worry as much as me??

Love Elaine xx


----------



## Khloeee

I had the exact same worries Elaine. Every day I felt OK, I worried. 6.5-8.5 weeks was pretty bad for morning sickness, then had a week or so where I felt OK comparatively, then 10-11.5 weeks morning sickness got worse again. The week's 'break' before 10 weeks was very nerve wracking - that's when I took myself down to EPU and told a little lie about pain and spotting so they'd scan me again. 

My symptoms eased at around 11.5 weeks, only the occasional bout of nausea now and my energy is back. Much earlier than with my son, when I was still feeling terrible at 14 weeks.


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh Elaine I understand how nerve wracking it is. We're your previous mcs mmcs so you had no signs until the scans? Both mine were, I don't know how you get past the not trusting your own body. You sound like you still gave lots of symptoms tho, and the tiredness is such a good sign. Its really normal to have these wobbles after what youve been through. Stay positive you are 3rd time lucky, everything will be so perfect for you and you will be able to tell everyone your news at Xmas. 

Well, AFM, I got what I think was a + opk this am, and dh and I had dtd about an hour b4 so although we were planning on waiting for AF b4 trying again.....it's not really worked out like that :s 

Lou - sounds like you are working too hard, your work should be taking steps to help you in your pregnancy.

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Barhanita

Girls, you cannot imagine how much I am praying for you and want you to have a successful pregnancy. Because if third time is lucky for you, it could mean it will be lucky for me. I appreciate your levels of anxiety, and I think you are very brave going through it it remaining so strong!


----------



## Barhanita

well, I found out today that I am pregnant! go a faint, but pink bfp. THIRD time!
I really need your help, girls. How did you go through the first few weeks until you got your first u/s? It seems so scary.. I am afraid that my body only knows how to miscarry, but not how to be pregnant.


----------



## Lou15

Oh Cupcake, the 2WW begins! SO very much hoping you get your BFP and that it's 3rd time lucky for you! 

Barhanita, huge congratulations; really hope all is well this time around for you; keep us posted.

Elaine, you sound like you're still really pregnant to me! Bed by 9.30 (often much earlier!) was standard for me in 1st tri! My sickness didn't go til 16 weeks but I think I was abnormally sick so I wouldn't read too much into that- I still feel sick now and was sick again the other night when I got a bit overtired and sore so don't be comparing yourself to me in that respect! I have every confidence that things will be ok for you; can't remember the exact statistic but I think consultant said that if you see a heartbeat at 8 weeks there's something like a 98% chance that you won't miscarry. So you're flying this pregnancy! 

Feels like Christmas Eve for me today because tomorrow is 20 week scan day! Am so excited but also nervous in case there is anything wrong. I will post tomorrow evening and let you know how we got on xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Lou enjoy seeing ur bubba again tomorrow, must be lovely to go to a 20 week and just look fwd to seeing ur baby!!!! Are you gonna find out the sex?

AFM I think the opk was +, it wasn't the most + one I've ever seen but ill do another this morning and see what that's like! I'm not worried if we get bfn this month tho, what will be will be x


----------



## Barhanita

Thank you! My test got a little darker today, and I am trying to be just happy about that. Taking one step at a time... I wish I was instantly 20 weeks or something like that!


----------



## cupcake1981

Congrats barhanita! Lol we all want a time machine when we get that bfp! X


----------



## thethomsons

Good luck today Lou!! Can't wait to hear!!


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies - hope everyone had a lovely weekend!

Lou - Good luck for today! Can't wait to see a pic of your little one. Today is gender scan is it not? How exciting!!!

Barhandita - CONGRATS! Welcome to preggy-ville! Fingers crossed that this is your little keeper. Those first few weeks are so hard. There is nothing you can do but try your best to keep a positive attitude and trust that everything will be fine! We are all here if you're ever feeling unsure about things.

Sath - sorry to hear about your gran. Hope she is doing better?

Elaine - I can so understand your worry. I had days when I felt amazing and I was so sure everything was over. But then symptoms would come back in full force. I'm now approaching 14 weeks and although I'm 100% during the day, the nights are still touch and I am still have bad evening nausea. Your scan this week will be great! Are you going to get a doppler? I must say, that has been my saving grace over the past few weeks.

Twinkle paws - I took a look at your chat this morning and it looks like AF got you over the weekend. Sorry about that but just think, you could be unwrapping a BFP on Christmas morning! How exciting!!

Cupcake - did you do anther OPK? I'm sure you're officially in the 2WW by now. Have everything crossed for you!

Other ladies - hope you are all well!

FMS - not much news. Been having a bit more cramping lately than normal. Hoping its just round ligament pains. I had bad constipation over the weekend (sorry - TMI) and I think that contributed to the cramps. Little heart is still beating away and I although I try not use the doppler too much, I do love my minute of listening every few days. Can't wait to be starting the second trimester on Thursday! Yipppeeee!!

xx


----------



## Lou15

Thanks ladies. I am so nervous now in case anything is wrong that I think I might be sick! But excited too to see LO and hopefully find out the gender if he/she is not too modest! xx


----------



## thethomsons

Happy double digits me!! I have a prune!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies how are u all? Lou can't wait to hear wot ur having Hun. Xx

My gender scan is tomoro. Xx


----------



## mannymoo

How exciting Cheryl. I'm guessing girls for both you and Lou! x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I'm thinking girl don't kno why to lol. Xx


----------



## thethomsons

Can't wait to hear from Cheryl and Lou as to what gender you are having! 

I'm def not finding out, if all goes well and I get that far. xx


----------



## PopTart28

Good luck Lou thinking of you lots today, Im looking forward to hearing the good news later....

Im with you Elaine I may have waited looong time for this baby but as ive made it half way im sticking in it for the big surprise, besides DH anad I dont want our houses filled with pink or blue things we prefer the multi colours everywhere and also keeping everyone including ourselves guessing till the birth.....oh and soo many people get the biggest surprise of all when they get to the birth and find they have the opposite to what their scn said ;-)

But we are happy to wait, and I wish you ladies that are finding out all the best for your scans and cant wait to hear about any news you get from them...

It truely is the the best scan ever and I was more than happy to lay there and stare at the screen while they checked everything that they need too.....enjoy every moment ladies, xxxx

Right will log on later for news, Im off to play mummy to be at an antenatal class.....and then have tea and cake with my friend whos about to pop........

Love and hugs to you all, xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laubull

Hi girls!

Sorry I haven't been on much recently, just not finding the time at the moment.

Lou, good luck for your scan, I can't wait to hear what you're having!

Cheryl, I hope your scan goes well too 

Manny, sorry to hear you've got constipation, I had it early on and it gave me loads of cramps/stitch like pain. Whoop to the second trimester on Thursday! Sorry about your friend too, it must be so difficult for all of you involved.

Elaine, I hope you get to Thursday without worrying yourself too much. Sadly after all of the problems we've all had we can all relate to it. Once you get to Thursday and get good news (it WILL be good news) hopefully you can relax a bit 

Cupcake1981, I hope you're in the TWW now, fingers crossed for a BFP.

Barhanita, congratulations! I hope this is your sticky bean and third time lucky 

Sath, hope you're ok and your Gran is improving.

Twinkle, here's to a Christmas BFP for you this cycle.

Poptart, hope the antenatal class goes well, are you doing NCT classes or the NHS classes? Enjoy tea and cake too! We're staying team yellow, I am actually quite excited about the surprise aspect, plus like you don't want to buy endless pink or blue bits, and there's also the benefit you'll save money not knowing.

I am pretty sure I covered everyone, if not hugs to those I missed.

AFM, I am 15 weeks tomorrow, ahhhh so exciting! I don't have a proper bump yet, more of a fat/bloated belly, but it's definitely changing. Been suffering with lots of headaches at work recently, does anyone else sit at a computer all day, I wonder if that's the cause? Also I've got my consultant referal appointment on Wednesday, I hope that goes ok.

x


----------



## mannymoo

How exciting LauBull - you're going to be an orange tomorrow! 
And hooray Elaine for double figures!

I do love the fruit signs... although they are not always logical. I was just at the shops and our lemons are definitely the same size as our limes and our peaches are MUCH bigger than both. Maybe South African fruit is different!


----------



## Laubull

Manny I know what you mean, they don't seem to make much sense, still exciting! X


----------



## twinkle_paws

Hi ladies!

Lou, hope everything went well today, will log on later to hear all about him/her :)

Cheryl and Elaine, hope your scans go well this week too. 

Barhanita welcome and congratulations. Here's to another 3rd time lucky BFP!

SATH, hope you are ok and your gran is on the mend. We could be cycle buddies again...

Poptart, hope your antenatal class went well, must be brilliant getting to that stage with all the other mummies to be!!

Cupcake, fingers crossed for you in your 2WW.

Manny, glad you are doing well (except for toilet issues). Glad you are finding your doppler reasuring.

Laubull, hope your appt goes well on Wed. Sorry to hear about headaches, are you drinking plent water and watching your posture.......

AFM, had an annovulatory cycle and then some spotting and a very light period (this is far TMI but it was pretty thick dark red/brown but a definate flow for 2 days now back to spotting, so not a normal period). Keeping my fingers crossed for a Christmas BFP, would be the best present!!

xxx


----------



## Lou15

Right ladies, finally we can get excited and oh, how excited we are! All was well today with baby, absolutely everything that they checked - heart, brain, spine, bladder, kidneys etc..baby obliged brilliantly moving just the right amount to see all the different bits.

AND....we are having a little boy! We are both so excited to be team :blue:!! 
(and a little surprised...DH is the only boy in a HUGE family of girls, so he never imagined that he would ever have a son....his face was a picture - I will treasure the memory of his expression for ever!). Baby is a good size, a little bigger than average despite all my sickness, and with VERY long legs just like his mummy and daddy!

The only slight concern was that my placenta is lying over my cervix a little, so I will need to be scanned again at 32 weeks to check that it's moved up, which apparently they usually do. 

Anyway, thanks for all the good wishes today, I will comment more on other people's posts when I'm next on, but, for now, I'm just going to enjoy thinking about my baby son!


----------



## thethomsons

Ahhh Lou so pleased for you!!! I have a Ds and can tell you they are the best!!! You must be sooo happy!!! I know placenta thing will be fine!! So so happy for u Hun!! Enjoy celebrating! Xx


----------



## Laubull

Twinkle I'm sorry you didn't ovulate this cycle, maybe you could try herbal remedies, etc., to help you ovulate this month? I took baby aspirin which is meant to stimulate the ovaries, amongst other things. Fingers crossed for you. Re: my headaches yes I've drunk lots today, maybe I'm just tried, struggling to stay awake now!

Lou, yeaaaaaa a boy is amazing! Congratulations! Have you got any names? Any pics?

X


----------



## cupcake1981

As Lou a baby boy how lovely!!!! Congrats, I love baby boys, my nephew 1 and is a sweetheart x

Lau did you take low dose aspirin on the advice of anyone? I'm debating whether I should try it next time....one of those cant hurt, might help things!

Elaine congrats on 10 weeks - is there another scan this week?

Cheryl can't wait to find out what your having tomorrow!

Twinkle I'm sure I read about someone taking soy isoflavins (?) to help with ovulation, supposedly natures clomid. Some people try acupuncture, might be worth a try?

AFM I think I'm in the TWW, well OPKs are light again today to think its happened. Feeling a little scared if we did catch an egg as I've not had AF yet, eek xxx


----------



## Lou15

Thanks ladies! Will post pics once find camera and cable, don't have a scanner, and house is in absolute chaos at moment- we are having the whole of it re-wired, ugh!

Yes I am so happy to have a wee man on the way!


----------



## PopTart28

HUGE Congratulations Lou I really am very happy for you - Im sooo glad the scan went really well and you and your baby son are doing just fine...

Hehehehehe its made me chuckle - just think you have a tiny penis growing inside you ;-)

Enjoy the relief that this scan gives you that things are going really well and not you can start to get really excited about things now......

Oh and dont worry about your placenta - mine has moved up from by my cervix in the last few weeks since my scan already and its not uncommon to have it seated low at this point and there is plenty of time for it to still move up - besides your tummy bump and baby boy need to grow and move up in the next few months and it will probably move up and round then.

Sending lots of hugs to you and I hope your next scan is just as amazing for you both, xxxxx


----------



## Laubull

Cupcake, I started taking baby aspirin because I was worried about blood clotting due to family history, but then the more I read the more benefits I heard, like stimulating the ovaries and producing a better uterine lining. I was completely self medicating but the cycle I started (from CD1) I got my BFP! I stopped once I got my positive but I know some continue with it but as I was self medicating I wanted to be sure. This is the furthest I've got, I don't think it's all down to the aspirin but it may have helped?

Yea for tww, maybe you should temp too, then you'll definitely know if you've ovulated.

X


----------



## thethomsons

Cupcake yeah got another scan in Thursday so hoping its good as if so going to tell family at weekend. So so want it to be good. Please keep everything crossed for me x


----------



## thethomsons

Oh and um still taking baby aspirin even though results were fine as I'm scared to change anything incase it suddenly goes wrong! Consultant told me won't do any harm as so low dose x


----------



## cupcake1981

I have fxd for you Elaine!!!


----------



## twinkle_paws

Aw Lou, how exciting!! I'm so pleased or you and your wee man!

Laubull, I'm looking into hte aspirin thing, there is so much conflicting info out there! Thanks for suggesting it though, sounds like a few of you on here have expeienced success on it. Will keep you posted!

Cupcake, I would be really keen to try the soy isoflavones but I take thryroxine for an underactive thyroid and have heard that soy can interfere with this so not sure I want to go there. Will see how next cycle goes and maybe consider again....

xxx


----------



## Maregracy

Laubull said:


> Cupcake, I started taking baby aspirin because I was worried about blood clotting due to family history, but then the more I read the more benefits I heard, like stimulating the ovaries and producing a better uterine lining. I was completely self medicating but the cycle I started (from CD1) I got my BFP! I stopped once I got my positive but I know some continue with it but as I was self medicating I wanted to be sure. This is the furthest I've got, I don't think it's all down to the aspirin but it may have helped?
> 
> Yea for tww, maybe you should temp too, then you'll definitely know if you've ovulated.
> 
> X

I am going to look into this as well.. Thanks. A glad you are still going strong, surprised its been ten weeks already!


----------



## mannymoo

Lou - I can't believe its a boy! I was SOOO convinced that with all your illness it would have to be a girl. Well, like you said a while back, don't want to know what you'll be like when it is a girl! But yay for your little guy. How exciting!!! I'm about 70% sure ours is a little boy too.

Cheryl - sticking with a girl for you!

RE baby aspirin, my gyne said that they only test for a handful of clotting disorders and actually there are hundreds so he has me on it until week 35. Since starting to take it, I've come across a handful of people I know that took it after 1 or more miscarriages and it seemed to work for them so there maybe more to it than we think!


----------



## SATH

Hi everyone soz havnt had chance to logon before. How is everyone doing. Lou a little boy congrats how exciting bet you have names flying round your head.

Twinkle sorry you didnt ovulate this month going to be a really good egg this month instead. Im cd 6 so we should b pretty close come on lets get our christmas bfp!

Elaine not long now till your scan bet you cant wait. Have you thought of getting a doppler think i will if i ever get another bfp.

All the best thanks for all your wishes. Grandma seems stronger well she is bossing the nurses round! Handy im only based down the corridor so i can keep popping to see her x


----------



## PopTart28

Just wanted to log on this morning and say Good luck today for your scan Cheryl I hope it goes well and you enjoy the nice long scan that this one is...

I hope baby behaves and you get to find out th sex today - looking forward to hearing any news later on honey, thinking of you today, x

Hope all you other lovely ladies are getting on ok and Elaine your still worrying too much - please try to relax alittle and believe in yourslf and your body this time..... as for some of the things you are concerned about just book to see your midwife write them down and fire the questions and worries at her when you see her (thats what I did) and then you will have all those concerns lifted from your shoulders and will feel much better about everything as you will have a direct line to someone who can help....

We will still do our best to keep you positive and your thoughts on the right track if you are feeling down or having a tough time ok, but believe me having regular appointments with your midwife will help it seem more real and you will then start properly believing it yourself....


Love and hugs to you all, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hello ladies so sorry to keep u waiting but we were away pram shopping with my mum :) 

The scan went well she said everything looked perfect but I hav a low lying placenta and nd another scan at 32wks just to check the position of it then she said most woman's resolve itself by 32 wks so I hav nothing to worry about...x

And we are having a boy...xxxxx:) so wrong again with my gender guesses lol...xx


----------



## thethomsons

Aw Cheryl congratulations another lovely little boy in here!! You must be so excited! Did u choose a pram? Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Lou congrats Hun..xxx

Can u believe how we were both so sick and we're both having boys with low lyin placentas??xx


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah just need to order it Hun..x

Congrats Lou can't believe we were so sick both having boys and both hav low lying placentas. Xx


----------



## Laubull

Congrats Cheryl, two boys in two days! It must mean some of us are having girlies, we can't all be boys.

What pram have you chosen?

x


----------



## mannymoo

Cheryl can't believe you're team blue too! My guessing is shocking!! How exciting for you. Did you want one or the other? Hope you got a pram and a couple of little blue onesies to get you all excited.

Everyone else - whatever I guess for your genders in the future, you will probably not be having that!

Xx

Ps: for pretty ladies, I was lying awake in bed last night and felt very weird little flutters. Do you think it could be baby this early? I've had so much gas and it was definitly not a gassy feeling. Maybe i'm going a little crazy...


----------



## mannymoo

Definitly going a little crazy - meant to say preggy ladies. Not pretty ladies... Although I'm sure you're all very pretty too :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Cheryl and Lou what a weird co incidence! Congrats Cheryl although I've already congratulated you on another thread!


----------



## Lou15

Congratulations Cheryl! But if we ever have girls we're in for a hard time of it I think! We'd better put on some weight beforehand if we ever want to try for another!


----------



## CherylC3

Found a pram ordering it on sun it's the joolz earth special edition in navy blue. 

It may be flutters I was feeling them for wks but just thot it was wind lol. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno Lou lol we will be bed bound if we eve hav girls. Xx


----------



## PopTart28

Congratulations Cheryl another little boy on the way - how exciting....

I think its funny the saying if your really sick your having a girl - Im a firm believer that everyones pregnancy is different and every pregnancy each woman has is different - as not one woman in mine or DH family or any of my friends that have children have been mega sick with a girl especially....
I think thats just another myth as some were sick with just their boys and some sick with every pregnancy and others not sick at all even with a boy a girl and I know a few women who have all had different twim mixes and everytime the sickness was different or one woman wasnt sick atall with her twim gilrs......

So im sticking with that being another old wives tale as well as teh eating for two.....

Congrats again Cheryl and Lou and dont worry about the low placentas as they do move round for many women - Mine was low at both my last two scans and is being monitored like you are and has already started to move up and round as my bump has got bigger so im sure you'l both be fine....

Manny - you will be able to tell the difference after youve felt them a few times between a tummy rumble, a shift when youve moved position or trapped wind and the flutters of your little baby - I felt mine a few times within a week and then was able to tell them apart from the other things it could be and yes I could feel those beautiful flutters from early on too...enjoy, x

Right im off to collect DH from the airport afetr being away for the last 17days with work - final trip of the season and hes then home for a good long while - yay!

Enjoy your evenings ladies and I hope you are all well and looking after yourselves....xxxx


----------



## mannymoo

Enjoy having your dh back poptart! X


----------



## thethomsons

Can't believe my scan is tomorrow, so nervous. Please make everything good. PLEEASE!! So much pinned on this. 

Please please please make tomorrow be good!! 

Cant you tell i'm fretting?!


----------



## mannymoo

Elaine - you will do great! Don't even consider the possibility that things have gone wrong because they haven't. Rather be excited that you will glimpsing your little peanut tomorrow. How exciting! What time is your appointment? x


----------



## thethomsons

2.20pm all will be revealed! I feel like tomorrow is the biggest day of my life!! After the [email protected]@@@@@@ year i'm hoping to get a happy ending!

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Laubull

24 hours Elaine you'll be out of your misery. Manny is right, everything will be fine 

I can't wait to see your bubba picture tomorrow!

x


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Elaine so excited for your scan it wil be perfect xxx


----------



## twinkle_paws

Lovely news about your scan Cheryl, how exciting that you are having a boy!!

Good luck for tomorow Elaine, look forward to some good news when I get home from work;)

xx


----------



## thethomsons

Thanks girls I'm sooo worrying incase it's bad. These last two m/c have such a lot to answer for. So praying my little one I saw two weeks ago is still there. Suppose at least I'll know one way or another. :[email protected] Tomorrow will be the best day ever if all ok at 10.5 weeks as so close to 12 weeks. 

Will report back tomorrow when i get a chance. Don't know how you girls got through this it's so mentally hard. Xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Good luck Elaine everything will be just fine xxxx


----------



## Laubull

Good luck Elaine! x


----------



## SATH

Good luck elaine its going to be great cant wait to see the pics xx


----------



## mannymoo

Good luck Elaine. Thinking of you today! x


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

I'm back - not sure how long for though - I tried to stalk but found it quite difficult so I just took some time out from the whole BNB threads:cry:

Where to begin - well firstly I thought a third mc would be easier to accept especially since it was earlier and with a low HCG level but how wrong was I. It was the worse cramping I have ever had much more severe than the last two. I also thought it would be over quicker wrong - it seemed to stop start stop start which didn't do a lot for my moods. Also as I was loosing my baby my youngest son found his hamster dead in his cage so it was difficult dealing with his grief on top of my own, then I felt guilty about not being there for him 100% omg ladies the emotions I have felt recently are unbelievable and trust me they are not hormonal:dohh:

I have felt like giving up and then have questioned myself whether I would be good as a new mum being 41 (at the moment) what if it took more mc before I finally had my baby am I strong enough I have had so many doubts and decisions running through my head and through it all I have plastered on a fake smile so no one knew I was really hurting :cry:

The good news is hubby and I have already had blood tests to see if there is anything wrong and genetic testing - we only have to wait until 22 January for the results:haha:

So half of me wants them to find something wrong and I can take a tablet to fix it and half of me hopes I have a clean bill of health and we can just keep trying I am so confused at the moment.

Well ladies thanks for letting me rant now let me read back and see what you have all been up to whilst I have been absent:hugs:

Oh Elaine I've just seen - good luck at your scan today hun:happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## mannymoo

Garfie sending you a big hug hun. Sorry you're having such a tough time. I really hope things start looking up for you soon. You're being very strong and brave and I am certain good things will come to you in the (very near) future. xxx

Elaine - I think you're at your appointment now. Hope its going great! Looking forward to some good news and pictures!


----------



## thethomsons

Hi girls, sorry it has taken so long to get on with an update, my school had it's Christmas Fayre tonight and I had to work till 8:30 so haven't had a minute to get online! 

So the news is ................ everything is perfect!!!!! My little baby is in there happy as larry with a strong heartbeat ticking away!! Seemed really big on screen I couldn't believe it! Even waved at us which was brilliant! Have added pictures below see what you think!!!

I had to book midwife asap as 10 weeks 3 days and said I need to be seen before 12 weeks! I have appointment at 4:30 on Monday! Then I am due my 12 week scan the week after next, all of a sudden things seem to be happening! I am honestly SOOO happy and feel much less worried! The sonographer said odds of miscarriage going down every day and I am really getting there! 

Told my family today and they were soo happy for us after everything we have been through! Gave my family a Christmas card with the scan picture in it! It took my mum a minute to click what was happening! She then said she had an inkling as I have been running to the toilet constantly lol! We are telling DH family on Saturday and then will keep to ourselves till dating scan but that is only 11 days away or thereabouts!!! OMG so happy girls!!

Thanks for all your support and words of confidence, couldn't have got through last few days without you!!!

Meet Baby Thomson number 2!! What do you think, gender ideas lol??? I have no idea and not finding out!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4344.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 6









IMG_4345.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## twinkle_paws

Aw, wow Elaine, that is fantastic! I am so pleased for you and hope this allows you to relax and enjoy your pregancy a bit more now. It really is all happening for you now with midwife, 12 week scan, Christmas.......all very exciting!! Loving the pics too............xxx

Garfie, so nice to have you back. I'm so sorry your have been having such a tough time of it. It's just not fair. I can understand where you are coming from regarding the tests and how it might feel better to find something wrong that can be treated and help you get your baby. I realy do hope it works out ok for you.

Hpe everyone else is well this evening xx


----------



## thethomsons

Garfie sending you hugs hun, thinking about you xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Elaine what lovely pics, congrats you can start getting excited now!!!


----------



## mannymoo

Elaine so pleased it went well. From now on you're only allowed positive thoughts because everything is going to be just perfect! I'd say its a bit hard to guess gender at this stage but I'll be happy to have a guess when you get your 12 weeks pics... although so far I've got 0/2 for guessing.

Hope you can relax and enjoy the weekend now. xx


----------



## CherylC3

Congrats Elaine, great scan pics. Xxx


----------



## garfie

Elaine - :happydance::happydance: beautiful scan pics - hope I get there one day:cry:

I hope you are taking it easy 

Anyone still trying on this thread or are you all cooking now:haha:

Love to everyone and thanks for your support:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Laubull

Garfie, I am so sorry, I don't know what to say other than I hope your rainbow baby is around the corner, and never question whether you would be a good Mum, I am positive you will be and are, just ask your son and DH. Sending you BIG hugs, oh and no, there are others on here who are still waiting for their rainbow, please don't think you're alone.

Elaine, I am so happy for you and what great pictures too  I am going to guess boy, but I am rubbish at guessing! Manny is right, allow yourself to be positive now! Have fun telling DH's family this weekend, it's such a magical time.

Big hugs to all. x


----------



## twinkle_paws

Garfie, I'm still trying!!
We WILL get there one day soon!!xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Just to recap (and so I know where to send all my babydust) TTC ladies are garfie, twinkle, sath and cupcake. Have I missed anyone or got any of this wrong? I know we can get a full house of preggies here and can't wait for that day. X


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey manny 

Yes I'm a ttc lady still, in my TWW b4 AF....scary! 

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## thethomsons

Hi girls, happy December! Sending loads of baby dust to everyone trying that this is your month!!!

Hope all you preggo ladies doing ok!

Afm- still on cloud nine and really beginning to not worry so much and am a tad excited. Can't believe I am nearly 11 weeks, it's gone pretty quickly really though didn't think it a t time! We are telling DH mum today who I know will be so happy for us as she was so upset when we were going through last 2 m/c.. 

So lookin forward to Christmas!! Oh and excited about going to midwife on Monday!! Makes it all quite real!

Enjoy your weekend girls xxx


----------



## SATH

Hey garfie i'm still ttc dont give up hope.

Cupcake hope you get an early christmas with a big sticky bfp.

Twinkle how you doin if i go by last 2 months i should ov a week on mon we'll see.

Elaine im so excited for you im lookin at you for inspiration hopefully it will b me soon.

Boring day cleaning for me but then i think iv persuaded oh to help put the decs up later hopefully next year we'll have a little someone else to buy presents for x

All you preggy ladies come on give us some names your thinking of.


----------



## twinkle_paws

Hi SATH, I'm fine but a bit frustrated! Have had a light period now for about 10 days!!! I wish it would stop so I can get back to business, feel useless at the moment as dont want to bd while it's still on the go. I have Dr appt on the 11th for regular thyroid test results so am going to speak to him about this again as my cycles are so irregular (29-51days). I don't think I ovulate all that often, an although I have got preganat twice on the last 14 months I just have a feeling that I have some kind of hormonal imbalance/PCOS going on.............have a feeling he won't take much notice though :(
Oh, if you ovulate a week on monday that would be perfect for a christmas BFP!!!! I will keep my fingers tightly crossed for you.
xxx


----------



## SATH

Hi twinkle sorry for the late reply got my tree up exhausted.

Def mention to your doctor. Can i ask how old are you just cos my dr referred me after 2 m/c because im 37 she said worth a shot. They could at least arrange some basic bloods for you. 

Hope the bleeding clears and you ov this month then we can get our christmas present early x


----------



## twinkle_paws

I'll be 29 tomorrow SATH. I did get referred to antenatal consultatnt after 2nd miscarriage but I think that was just because I had new diagnosis of thyroid antibodies and hypothyroid. He checked I was immune to rubella and that was all but said I could go back but think he meant when I get pregnant again.

How exciting getting your tree up, we're going to get ours next sunday, can't wait!x


----------



## Laubull

Happy birthday Twinkle


----------



## PopTart28

Happy Birthday Twinkle!!!!!!

I hope you are doing ok and have a lovely day today, sending hugs and birthday as well as baby dust to you, xxxx


----------



## mannymoo

Happy birthday twinkle! Hope you're having fun! Xx


----------



## thethomsons

Happy birthday Twinkle!


----------



## thethomsons

First midwife appointment for me tomorrow when I am 11 weeks! Can't believe this time has come! Appointment at 4:30! Don't know why I am excited when it is just paperwork and a blood test but hey ho it makes it all seem official! 
Oh and our tree is up, feeling very festive and happy at mo!! 

Hoping I haven't jinxed myself but bought a pair of maternity trousers today which you can adjust as having to hide my belly at mo as work don't know yet! They can go quite small to massive so should last a while! So hoping not jinxed myself :-> 

Hope everyone had lovely weekend xx


----------



## garfie

Twinkle - Hi hun a belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY - hope you had lots of fun :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Laubull

Elaine good luck for today's midwives appointment, it's all happening, very exciting 

Garfie, how are you feeling? I notice from your chart you ovulated straight after m/c, that is a good sign as some people don't ovulate straight away.

AFM, I have just had my 16 week appointment and got to hear the heartbeat! I am so relieved, she found it straight away 

x


----------



## thethomsons

Hey all, midwife appointment went well, midwife was lovely and found out my dating scan is a week on Thursday!!! 13th December at 11am hopefully I'll be able to share my news with the world! Fingers crossed! Thinking the next week and a bit going to go very slow! So tired today can hardly keep my eyes open! 

How are u all? Been very quiet lately xxx


----------



## twinkle_paws

Thanks for all the birthday wishes girls, had a lovely day.

Elaine, it feels like youp pregnancy is going pretty fast so far, I can't believe you are nearly at the stage of telling people :D

Not been on for a few days, noting ha changed, still having light bleeding, that nearly 2 weeks now!! Getting a bit worried now :(

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## thethomsons

Hey girls, so now 11.5 weeks thinking about hiring/buying a Doppler but wanted your opinions as to whether it is a good idea or not? I'm such a worrier and thought it might be reassuring but on the other hand if I couldn't find heartbeat would I be in a state? Opinions please would be appreciated!!!

Also anyone who recommends, did u hire or buy? Are there brilliant ones or are they all much the same? 

Thanks girls xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies twinkle hope u had a nice bday...xxx

Elaine buy one I got one a cpl of weeks ago and it's great knowing anytime I hav a worry I can hear my little man.. But don't use it till u defo kno u will hear a hb cos I was para if I bought it too early and it was too early to hear anything. Xxx mines is the angel sound one with the headset was £28 on amazon. Xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Oh Elaine where are u in Scotland again Hun??xx


----------



## mannymoo

Elaine I also have the angel sounds one and it has been a real life-saver. It is supposed to be from 14 weeks onwards but I found HB without any problems from about 9 1/2 weeks. But I think my placenta is at the back (baby in front) and I know that if its the other way around, it can be very tricky to hear it. The thing is to just prepare yourself not to get stressed if you can't find it. There are so many ladies whose midwives couldn't find the HB even at 20 weeks. So don't panic! But once you find it, its amazing to be able to check on your little one whenever you want. I honestly think I would be in an institute by now if it hadn't been for my doppler.

Let us know how you get on.
x


----------



## thethomsons

CherylC3 said:


> Oh Elaine where are u in Scotland again Hun??xx

Largs Ayrshire Cheryl x


----------



## thethomsons

Cheryl and Mannymoo think going to buy one! Not sure if should wait till after 12 week scan or just get now? When did u use?


----------



## mannymoo

I used mine from 9 1/2 weeks. I say GET IT! You'll love it.


----------



## thethomsons

Just bought Hi Bebe one off ebay! It is £70 on amazon and got it second hand for £36. Seemingly a brill one! Very excited now!


----------



## Lou15

Hi everyone, sorry not posted in a while but have been reading and thinking of you all. I have had a sudden increase in my nausea recently and am feeling quite miserable again, added to that have been very busy at work and lots going on with renovating the house, so life has been a struggle!

On the plus side, today I bought my first baby items- 2 little dungaree outfits- so cute! We have been thinking about names and are considering Matthew William for our boy but we will reserve judgement until we see him. Matthew just because we like it and also it means 'Gift from God' which seems very fitting although we're not all that religious, and William because 4 generations on my husband's side have had William somewhere in their name so we can't break the tradition! Anyone else been thinking about names?

Anyway, that's all I have the energy to write just now- sorry. But all you pregnant ladies I am so glad that all is going well, and to those still trying I continue to think of you and wish you all the luck in the world xx


----------



## Lou15

Eek papaya! I'm glad I didn't like the idea of him being like a banana! But I still think Cantaloupes are bigger than papayas!!


----------



## SATH

Hi sorry havnt been on workin lots of extra hours. 
Lou sorry to hear your nausea is bad thats no good is this radiant bloom a complete myth i dont anyone who had it!

Twinkle hope you had a great b'day. Sorry to hear your still bleeding. Have you had scan to make sure nothin left behind at all. Id def get down your gp see if they can look in to it. Take care hon x


----------



## thethomsons

One week today is my dating scan EEEK!! Can't believe I'm 12 weeks on Monday! :happydance:


----------



## thethomsons

Girls i got my Doppler and I found baby's heartbeat!!! 164bpm it was and sounded like a little train!! Def baby's as heard mine also and it was only 80!! Sooo happy and relieved!! Best £36 ever spent!! 

How are you all? X


----------



## SATH

Wow thats great must b so reassuring u can listen whenever u like now x


----------



## Khloeee

Hi ladies. Still plodding along here, getting bigger and slowly relaxing into the idea that this pregnancy IS actually happening. Had my 16 week appointment with the homebirth midwife yesterday. Got to listen to the heartbeat for the first time, although it took a good while to find it and I was a bit panicky at first!

How is everyone else? Anyone in 2WW at the moment?


----------



## SATH

Hi khloee how have you been havent heard from you in a while.

Think i should ov on monday so fingers crossed maybe this will be my month. Not feeling all that confident havent been well working too hard. Hols on thurs chicago here we come hope it snows.


----------



## mannymoo

Good luck sath. I really hope this is your month. 
Khloeee glad things are going well!
Elaine - hooray for the Doppler. It really will make such a difference.

Hope everyone else is well?


----------



## thethomsons

Hi girls quick update I'm in hospital with terrible tummy pains and can't walk. Baby is fine though which is so good and I'm measuring 12 weeks. The pain is horrible though and they are trying to work out what it is. 

Will update when know more xx


----------



## twinkle_paws

Elaine, I really hope everything is ok and the pains stop soon. Glad to hear baby is ok. Will be thinkning of you x


----------



## Laubull

Elaine I hope they find the problem ASAP. Sending you and bubba hugs.

I hope everyone else is well. X


----------



## mannymoo

Elaine how are you today? Hope the pain is gone and all is back to normal. Could it have been something you ate? Let us know how you're doing. X


----------



## Lou15

Sorry to hear you're not well Elaine. Please update when you can.

SATH I really hope this is your month! Good luck!

What about the other TTC ladies? 
Garfie how are you?

Everyone else, the fruits and vegetables are moving on up, great to see!

I definitely look pregnant now, and baby is kicking away a lot too which is great!


----------



## garfie

Elaine - Just popping in to send BIG:hugs: - hope you're okay:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## CherylC3

Hey Elaine hope ur ok Hun :hugs:


----------



## mannymoo

Elaine I'm very worried we haven't heard from you. Really hoping everything is still fine. Sending you loads of good wishes. Update us when you can. X


----------



## garfie

Elaine - Still sending BIG :hugs: your way:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Khloeee

Thinking of you Elaine. Hope all is OK.


----------



## Laubull

Thinking of you Elaine, hope you and bubs are ok. xxx


----------



## garfie

Anyone heard how Elaine is - Hope she's okay:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mannymoo

Nothing from Elaine. I'm very concerned about her. Elaine - please let us know how you are?

Hope everyone else is doing well?


----------



## CherylC3

Elaine hope ur ok Hun...xxxxx :hugs: xxxx


----------



## twinkle_paws

Has anyone hear from Elaine? I not like her to be away for a few days. I hope she's ok xx


----------



## SATH

Hope your ok elaine we're all thinking of you.

Twinkle how are you doing? Got my peak today last bd was mon oh got the dreaded d&v so he is not for any bd at the moment. All my fault cos i had it last week.

Off to chicago tomorrow leavin oh with the cats while i go with my mum. Will try check in when i can. 

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Lou15

Hope you have a lovely time in Chicago SATH. BD-ing wise you might be ok - those swimmers can survive up to 5 days! Especially the girly ones!

Elaine- hope you're ok xxx


----------



## SATH

Thanx lou really hoping so poor oh i tried to persuade him but def no luck there gutted.

Take care everyone x


----------



## garfie

SATH - Have fun in Chicago :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mannymoo

Enjoy Sath - hope you're packing warm!! Fingers crossed Monday's swimmers will do the trick.


----------



## thethomsons

Hi girls sorry just quick update as I'm STILL in hospital and not able to get on. Basically had horrendous time ending up with me having to get my appendix out plus a growth off my bowels and it was under general aneasthetic which obviously has risks to baby. I got a scan after op though and seems this baby is a little fighter. I more or less have had a c section to get Ito where they needed to sort so I'm stiff and sore but getting bit better each day. Will give full update when I get out of hospital, going to be off at least 6 weeks to recover. 

Missing my 12 weeks scan today as in hospital which is annoying but can sort when I come out. 

Thanks or Caring and hope you are all well xx


----------



## Laubull

Oh Elaine, what a rollecoaster ride you've been on, I am so sorry. It sounds like your little one is a fighter though. I have everything crossed that you and your little one will be ok.

Sending you the BIGGEST of hugs. xxx


----------



## garfie

Aw Elaine - Get well soon BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mannymoo

Sorry you've had to go through all of this - it must have been an horrendously stressful time for you. Sending you lots of wishes for a very speedy recovery. But sooooo pleased to hear that little one is doing well still. This must DEFINITELY your little keeper. xxx


----------



## PopTart28

I have finally managed to get enough signal to reply in the closest village - we are and have been away in Wales since saturday and ive managed to log in and read whats happening but not reply.......frustrating indeed.

Im really pleased to hear from you and Thanks for updatng us all Elaine, been thinking about you lots, x

Im sending you lots of hugs and luck and my fingers are crossed for you and your little bean recover gently and without anything else for you to worry about....

Take it easy and look after you and your little fighter...I hope you can sort your 12 week scan soon.

Dont do too much and I hope everyone near you is doing a good job at looking after you while you recover.

Update us on your progress whenever you can honey and I hope you are well enough to get home soon,as everyone always says you feel alot better once your home and comfortable,x

Hope to hear from you soon and will be thinking about you lots, x

You see you are both(you and your little bean) sooo much stronger than you have been giving yourself credit for - you will both get through this and you should be soo soo proud of yourself for staying positive through this. I will be looking forward to hearing all about you seeing your little bean in your 12 week scan soon, xxxxx


----------



## twinkle_paws

Aw I am so rlieved to hear from you Elaine but also sorry to hear what a rough time you have had. Hope you make a speedy recovery, you difinately have a strong baby in there! Keep us updated when you can xxx

SATH - I hope you have a lovely time in Chicago, not at all jealous of your holiday....
I hope you OH is feeling better, was a shame about the timing but hopefully you have caught the eggy!

Nice to see all you other preggers ladies are doing well x

Well after thr longest period ever (sorry TMI) I am back at the old BDing ;) Not sure when I will ovulate due to irregular cycles so will just make sure ll bases are covered! Saw my Doc the other day about thyroid stuff but also spoke to him about irreular cycles and possible anovulation. He said that as I have concieved twice already he considers me fertile which obviously makes sense but he said if things did not improve that I should go back and see him in March, he mentioned ovarian stimulation with Clomid!!! feel a bit better about this though as it feels like I have time limit and I wont just be left to keep trying in vain. Hopefully it wont come to that though! xx


----------



## essie0828

Just wanted to say Third time really is a charm. My daughter is a Third Time Lucky baby ;) Hang in there ladies!


----------



## Lou15

Elaine so pleased to hear from you but sorry to hear what you've been through. Wishing you and your LO a speedy recovery :flower:

Twinkle- glad you and your Dr have a plan with time limits now, that's very encouraging x

Thanks Essie- your daughter is beautiful!


----------



## essie0828

Ty Lou15. Hope to try for a sibling soon. ;)


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave: Elaine so gd to hear u are ok Hun u hav had a time of it. Xx


----------



## thethomsons

Hey girls still in hospital and getting slowly better though in a lot of pain. Hoping to get out next week! Anyway meet baby T who is a definite fighter, 12 weeks 5 days due 23rd June!!

Xx

Thanks for all thoughts x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Laubull

Perfect Elaine


----------



## mannymoo

Amazing pic Elaine. Congrats. When will they let you go home? Soon I hope! X


----------



## thethomsons

Hi girls, got out of hospital last night, very glad to be home. Very sore and uncomfortable and will take lots of rest to get back to normal. Can't believe I'm 13 weeks!!

Love to you all xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw glad ur out Hun, wot a perfect scan pic. Xxxx


----------



## Lou15

Glad you're home Elaine, hope you get plenty of rest now :hugs:

How is everyone else doing? TTC-ers where are you in your cycles? I'm sure some people are in the 2WW?

Just 3 days to go til official viability day! So delighted to have made it this far. Coincidentally my V-day is the anniversary of our first loss, so will be a bittersweet day, but I'm convinced that the coincidence must be a good sign for my little rainbow boy....

Anyway, hope everyone is well and managing to enjoy the festive season! xx


----------



## garfie

Lou - Aw glad you are coming up v day:happydance::happydance: sorry it will be bittersweet:cry:

Elaine - Glad you are out of hospital and little one is okay to:flower: lovely scan pic btw so encouraging:hugs:

Me I'm in my tww - but have been that busy with school, avon etc that this is the quickest one I am having:haha: well maybe not that quick but you get the drift:winkwink:

To all the preggy ladies - hope you're all doing well:flower:

To my TTC ladies - hows things:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## thethomsons

Morning girls - I am a peach! Exciting lol Heard baby on Doppler last night which was fab, even having to avoid my massive tummy wound! Doppler worth every penny! 
I'm still in such pain especially when I walk but got to accept it was major surgery so going to take time. Glad have another week before Christmas so hopefully am even better by then. 

How is everyone? Xx


----------



## Laubull

Congrats on your peach Elaine! Make sure you rest and take it easy.

Good luck to all of you girlies in the TWW, I hope you all get a Christmas BFP 

AFM, I have another cough/cold, I'm so annoyed! I can't stop coughing and blowing my nose and just feel generally miserable :-( I've got today off work to start baking Christmas goodies but I don't think I'll get much done. Hoping baby is ok and coping with the coughing :-(

Hugs to all. X


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey ladies 

Sorry I've been MIA lately, AF came so am patiently (?) waiting to O so I can be back in the TWW! 

Elaine your scan is amazing, and so glad you are back home resting, what a nightmare for you but so glad baby t is a toughy xx

Lou yey for v day!! What an amazing milestone x

Hope everyone else is ok and looking fwd to Xmas xx


----------



## thethomsons

Hey girls thinking of sharing our news with everyone and just wondering how u did it? Is texting friends ok??? Most family know. Not sure how to go about revealing our news but so excited that its time!!


----------



## mannymoo

Hi ladies - hope everyone is well. Elaine - how are you feeling? 
Anyone is 2WW at the moment?

Just had my scan and baby is looking strong and healthy and was wriggling all over the place. The pictures aren't very clear but I do love the one of baby flexing its biceps! Dad was very proud... 
Any gender guesses?
 



Attached Files:







17 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 6









17 weeks flexing.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## garfie

Me me me I'm in the TWW:winkwink:

Gorgeous scan pics hun - my ex hubby was proud when he thought my boy was well endowed until the consultant said that's the umbilical cord Mr Grewar :haha: I can't believe he actually said that come on I know he'd only had girls up to that point but even I could tell - the sad thing he wasn't joking what a div!:winkwink:

Elaine - If you have a fb page a few of my friends have put up scan pics on theirs.:flower:

You could always put it on your Christmas card - love bump! and in this day and age sending a round robbin is perfect so long as they all receive the text at the same time:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mannymoo

Fingers crossed for you Garfie. I really hope this is your month. When will you test? Could tie in really well with Christmas!

Elaine - we've just told friends as we've seen them. I've been too scared to make any sort of big announcement (or put it on Facebook). But might now do something for Christmas now that we've had another good scan.
Let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## thethomsons

Mannymoo fab pics! I am guessing boy but that is totally a guess!!

Garfie - Keeping everything crossed that you are looking at a BFP v soon!! 

Everyone else - 5 sleeps till big day!

AFM - Still sore and been quite uncomfortable last few days but def needs lots of time to get over. We have now told everyone our news and it is such a lovely feeling getting lots of good wishes from everyone! My work all got cakes from me today and a card telling them all as I can't be there and didn't want to leave it till after Christmas. They have all been contacting me to say congrats which is really nice. I had to check with my doppler that all is well tonight though as began to panic that I told them all for nothing! Anyway found it no prob at 164 bpm so going well!
Appointments are now in - Consultant clinic on 8th January and then 16 week appointment with midwife on 9th Jan. Time seems to be going fast now!

Are you all set for Santa coming?? xx


----------



## twinkle_paws

Hi everyone!

Elaine - glad to hear you are on the mend and are taking it easy. Must be great to be able to tell everyone.

Manymoo, I love the pics! I'm hopeless with guesss but am going with boy for you.

Good luck Garfie, that would e a lovely christmas pressie!

AFM, I am so so pleased! Have had what guesed were ov pains for last 2 days and have just felt like I am ovulating, did an OPK tonight and it was positive!! Have bd last night and tonight before DH went on nightshift and will tomorrow too ;) Fingers crossed for me please ladies!! I had kinda given up on the OPK's as was getting fed up with testing my pee all the time as my cycles are pretty long so just did it tonight to confirm my feelings and there it was!

I'm pretty set for Christmas Elaine, looking forward to it but working every day except christmas day but I'm off the week after and cannot wait, so tired!

Hope everyone is well, has been pretty quiet on here recently so guessing you are all busy wrapping pressies.
xxx


----------



## Laubull

Twinkle, yeaaa for a positive opk I hope you caught that Christmas eggy, I have my fingers crossed for you!

Elaine, it feels like its really happening now, I am so happy for you  Your work sound lovely too, makes it so much easier and exciting!

Manny, lovely scan pics, I've no idea on gender as I'm rubbish at guessing.....what did I guess before, a boy?

Garfie, I really, really, really hope you get you BFP over the festive season 

AFM, it's Christmas! Ah so excited, I love this time of year! I've not felt any movement yet and can't wait for it, need the reassurance, can't stop worrying! I am showing now which is shows things are happening.

Merry Christmas and happy new year to all of you 

X


----------



## SATH

Hi everyone im back missed you all!

Elaine wow you have been through it glad to hear your on road to recovery. You have a little fighter on board.

Keeping everything crossed for you twinkle hope this is your month.

Is everyone ready for christmas most of you will be having a sober christmas. Think i'll be having a drink for you.

Chicago was great milder than i was expecting. My poor credit card had a hammering. Macys is exhasuting. OH survived looking after fur babies he says if no bfp this month he wants us to go away end of jan to relax and enjoy our relationship so no trying jan but plenty of tryin on hol. 

I didnt temp while i was away. I didnt get ov pains this month though did get peak. My temp is low so think af is coming any day.


----------



## Maregracy

I am so hoping this is my third time lucky! My lines are darker today 10dpo, than they were for the previous two at 11-12dpo. So hoping for a sticky bean!!


----------



## thethomsons

Maregracy - Hoping this is your month xx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi ladies. At the airport about to head to Mauritius for Christmas. Hope to come back to some more BFPs! Happy Christmas everyone. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Manny I love ur scan pics Hun have fun at Mauritius...xx

Happy Christmas Eve ladies hoping u are all well... And hoping to see some bfps after the holidays...xxx


----------



## Lou15

Manny have a lovely time in Mauritius! Love the scan pics!

Twinkle, hooray for +ve OPK! Hopefully the festive period will make your 2WW fly by!

SATH, glad you had a good time in Chicago. I'm sure a bit of quality time away with DH in January will do the trick and you'll be pregnant very soon afterwards!

Elaine, hope you're getting well looked after and recovering well xx

Maregracy, congratulations!!!!

Hope everyone has a lovely Christmas xxx


----------



## SusieC

I've just found this thread and wanted to say :hi: to everyone. I've just found myself in the same situation. Really nice to see that it is third time lucky for some people. I'm hoping it will be for me too.


----------



## thethomsons

Happy Christmas Eve everyone! I'm a lemon today! Can't believe I'm 14 weeks! Xx


----------



## twinkle_paws

Merry Christmas everyone! Hope you all have a lovely time.

I'm well and truely in the 2WW. Test date 4th Jan but might do a cheeky one on the 31st! 

xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Twinkle paws my test date will be the 6th! Fingers crossed for us both!!


----------



## Laubull

Merry Christmas and happy new year all 

I hope everyone has a fab time and those waiting for BFPs get them very soon 

X


----------



## thethomsons

Merry Christmas girls xxxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Merry Christmas everyone, have a wonderful day xx


----------



## Maregracy

Merry christmas! Found ou today for sure that it is my third time lucky!
Frer 14dpo test line darker than control :). My last two didn't progress this fast, at all!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## thethomsons

Maregracy what a fab Christmas gift!!! Many congrats!!


----------



## twinkle_paws

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas!

Congratulations Maregracy! Fingers crossd this is your 3rd time lucky!

How is your TWW going Cupcake? I'm 8 DPO now and it's dragging, I'm desperate to POAS!!!! No really symptoms, except a couple of right sided twinges a couple of days ago. 

Garfie, have los track of where you are! Are you in TWW?

SATH, I hope you are enjoying a chilled christmas and NYfree from TTC stress.

All you prego ladies, hope your bums are comtinuing to bake away nicely :)

xxx


----------



## twinkle_paws

Forgot to say hi Susie! Sorry for your loss and I hope you are ok and recovering from your ERPC. This is a lovely and lucky thread so I hope you will stick around xxx


----------



## Lou15

Hi SusieC and welcome. I am so very sorry to hear of your losses. Hopefully this thread will prove lucky for you too. How are you feeling at the moment? What a rubbish Christmas for you, I miscarried on the 19th of December last year so I can imagine how sad you're feeling just now. Sending big hugs your way :hugs:

Twinkle and Cupcake, you're getting through this 2WW! Waiting with bated breath to hear if either (hopefully both!) of you get a nice new year's BFP!

Elaine how are you getting on recovering from your op? xxx

I can't believe baby is the size of an aubergine! I don't think my belly is big enough for that! I can now see movement from the outside though, my belly sort of ripples, I find it a bit strange to be honest!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hi everyone, 

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas, did anyone get any nice pressies??

Twinkle the tww does drag doesn't it, altho not so much as the follicular phase, I hate that bit, so boring! I've not really had any symptoms, other than having almost permanent cramps and some backache since ovulation. Occasional twinges to I guess. Think I'm probably out!

Lou how strange to see your belly move?!?


----------



## PopTart28

Evening ladies

I hope you are all well and enjoying the holiday time and are all well.

Just had to share that my baby has become one hell of a wiggler and has now taken to having 20-40 minute spouts of the hiccups..... it feels really strange but just makes me smile as i get to feel and see baby moving around lots more.

Lou im glad im not the only one who can see my tummy moving round - its amazing and still makes me smile a childish grin and so very happy everytime my baby moves, kicks and has a funny few minutes while having a real wiggle...

I had my 26 week check up and my flu jab just before xmas and will be back with the midwife again in less than 2 weeks now then have another jab with more checks- the appointments have got closer together and more thorough with the checks - which im happy with as i get to know baby is doing well every few weeks which makes things easier.

Also im loving my growing bump and rubbing in creams, watching it move when im in the bath and everything thats come with this pregnancy.......cant wait for the next days, weeks and months...

I have every faith that all of you lovely ladies wil get to go through this and experience these feelings, emotions and sooo much joy in growing your own special little jellly bean soon..

Love to you all, xxx


----------



## thethomsons

Hi girls hope you all had good Christmas and are doing ok at whatever stage you are at! Those in 2ww it won't be long now!! Hoping for some New Years news!

Lou - an Auvergne! Time flies, so good you can see baby moving!

Afm - recovery is very slow and over Boxing Day and yesterday I couldn't really get out of bed as was feeling so poorly. Really sore from where they did op plus been getting terrible headaches though I do think they are pregnancy related. Paracetemol doesn't help much infact nothing really does till they decide to disappear themselves! Will be 15 weeks on Sunday and at last time seems to be moving! Won't be going back to work for prob another month as need more recovery time but so grateful every day for this little bundle growing inside! Have bedtime routine of listening to Doppler before going to sleep and have found it every time so far, it is the best money I have ever spent! 

Hope everyone doing ok

Lots of hugs Elaine xx


----------



## Lou15

Hi everyone! Just one last post before 2013 comes! An early Happy New Year to you all since I'm on call tomorrow and so goodness knows how busy I may be. Can't believe a lot of us have been on here for 6 months now. Thanks so much for all the support everyone, I never would have made it this far without you lovely ladies!

Twinkle and Cupcake, not long now til testing! Keep us posted ladies we're all rooting for you xx

Elaine, sorry to hear you're still feeling rough. I really hope you start to improve and feel more comfortable soon. 

PopTart, look at you, 3rd trimester now! Brilliant! So glad you're enjoying it all. 

Garfie, how are you doing hun? You've had a rough time and I hope that 2013 holds lots of good times in store for you xx

Manny how are things with you? Hope all is well :flower: xx

Just wondering how late pregnant ladies are planning on working? I am hoping to go on until 32 weeks, early compared to most people I know but I don't think I will manage any further because of the nature of my work- on my feet all day and up and down from kneeling on the floor a lot too. I am wondering if I will even make it that far to be honest as my pelvis is so sore that I am now struggling to walk very far at all, but I'm just trying to take it a week at a time. 

Anyway, bye for now, hope you all have a good night tonight. I will be thinking of you all as I drink my Schloer, TTC ladies please have a drink for me!!


----------



## SATH

Happ new year everyone. Hope 2013 brings everyone a happy bundle of joy xxx


----------



## PopTart28

Just a quick one to say Happy new year to all of you wonderful and strong ladies, x

Thankyou for all the help, advice and support through the last year and roll on a full thread of BFPs and the arrival of some very special little ones....sooo excited!

Lou il post a proper update later with some answers and info for you all im on my mobile and its just easier to do a proper post on the laptop when i get back home, x

Hope you are all doing well and staying positive coming into the new year, xxx
Love to you all, xxxxx


----------



## PopTart28

Just a quick one to say Happy new year to all of you wonderful and strong ladies, x

Thankyou for all the help, advice and support through the last year and roll on a full thread of BFPs and the arrival of some very special little ones....sooo excited!

Lou il post a proper update later with some answers and info for you all im on my mobile and its just easier to do a proper post on the laptop when i get back home, x

Hope you are all doing well and staying positive coming into the new year, xxx
Love to you all, xxxxx


----------



## ttcmoon

Hello Lovely ladies,may I join your club?
I got so inspired to see so many of you being 3rd time lucky!I hope I am lucky this time as well.
Any of you had irregular periods?and Infertility issues?


----------



## bananas2

Hello lovely ladies!! Remember me? I was here wayyyyyyyyy bk!!!

So fantastic to see things are all going so well for u all!! Gosh elaine u have been well and truly through it!! I completly believe if things are meant to stick they will stay stuck no matter what!!

Well as they say when u stop trying u get ur BFP!! BD once round ovulation and it worked!! :) I'm 6 weeks today still early but hgc in the 14000 and progesterone 50 something which I think is good! Midwife at hospital checked with the on call doctor and she said those numbers are fine so hopefully this means things are well and truly stuck!!
I've got some streaching muscular pain round my left hip today but with this pregnancy I'm going with if I'm not doubled over and not bleeding all is fine and baby is just growing!!

Ladies further along how do u make the first 12 weeks fly by??!! I'm half way through and its dragging like u wouldn't believe!! Lol


----------



## garfie

Happy New Year Ladies

Now to read back and see what you have all been up to:winkwink:

Congrats Bananas I remember you :happydance::happydance: so pleased for you hun BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## PopTart28

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY Bananas !!!!!!!!!!!!

Im soooo pleased for you honey what fantastic news for the new year too.

In regards to making the time go quicker im afraid its the same old answer - keep as busy as possible with everything other than anything to do with pregnancy and babies - very hard i know but unfortunatly by the time you've worked out its driving you crazy and you think you'l explode and never make it to 12 weeks you will find you are already there......and then you will find the weeks start to go by alittle quicker and with less stress about clock and date watching......

I really am very happy for you honey, keep us posted on how you are getting on its soo good to have you back with us.......x


----------



## twinkle_paws

Really quick message to wish you all a very happy and hopefully baby-tastic new year!

Guess what..............I've just tested and it was positive!!!!! I'm 12 DPO and can't believe it! No symptoms at all, actually was thinking it was silly to test as thought I could feel AF coming. OMG!!!

I will post a proper messgae tomorrow after I have tested again, will need to get a digi to see the magic words!xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey twink was wondering how you were doing as we were both in the TWW together!! Congrats!!! X


----------



## PopTart28

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY again !!!!

Twinkle i cant believe it im over the moon for you honey, Congratulations and what a fantastic new year gift to you......

Come on ladies its almost a full thread with buns in the oven Im sooo happy you are all doing soo well.. For you lovely ladies still TTC or in your TWW my fingers are crossed for you and im sending you as much baby dust as i can manage ;-)

Right im all pink from a bath but wanted to check in, just letting the ton of moisturiser ive put on soak in then its bedtime for me.....my growing bump has been soooooo active its truely unbelievable yet completely amazing at the same time.....I cant wait for all of you to feel and experience what i am too...

Twinkle once again congrats honey, sending baby dust and hugs (well my bump will get in the way but ill send you a good hug all the same) xxx
Sleep well ladies, night night, xxxxx


----------



## thethomsons

Yay twinkle and bananas knew 2013 would bring more bfps!!!!! Sooo happy for you both!!

Twinkle let us see the big word tomorrow on digital!!!

Yay!!

Happy new year to everyone! I'm on mend slowly but going to take a while. Doppler keeping me settled with worry about baby as can find heartbeat easy, also getting a little bump!!
Xx


----------



## SATH

Wow twinkle fantastic news now thats the way to start the new year!! When you do digi we want pics. You give me hope!

We're not tryin this month as off to malaysia at end of month so we will be trying in feb ov. We find it hard to bd right time with work commitments very annoying.


----------



## ttcmoon

Congrats Twinkle and bananas!
Hope 2013 goes very well for all of us.Its gives me hope that I would get my BPF soon as well!


----------



## garfie

Twinkle - :happydance::happydance: congrats hun so happy for you - what a lovely way to start the year :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Laubull

Happy New Year girls!

And more importantly, big congratulations to Bananas and Twinkle, thats amazing news 

Fingers crossed to those still TTC, it will happen 

I hope all bumps are well and progressing nicely. I have my 20 week scan tomorrow morning, feeling very excited and nervous at the same time, I hope baby Bull is doing ok in there.

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## twinkle_paws

Hi again,

Thanks for all the lovely messages, trying not to get too excited, it's a long way to week 12. I miscalculated so I am actually 14 DPO today so that makes me 4 weeks I think. As I said not really having any major symptoms just a few cramps and feeling hot.

Going to wait and do a digi tomorrow so have attached my test from last night and my FRER from this morning. I can't believe I tested on the 31st and there wasn't even a hint of a lind and then last night there it was!! Feel a bit guilty as I had a few new year drinks as I was sure I was out :blush:

I am going to have to phone the Dr today as I am on thyroid meds so will need to see what happens with that.

Bananas, congratulations! You are half way there to week 12 already. Have you got an early scan booked or anything? I have been told I can have an early scan dueto previous miscarriages, might be orth checking as it may out your mind at ease.

TTCmoon, hi there! In response to your questions I have very irregular cycles. No known fertility issues though. I found registering with fertility friend helped as it helped me identify when I was ovulating which helped with timing bding. This month I ovulated on CD 27, with my previous pregnancy CD 10 so there really is no patterns to my cycles at all. I have also had annovulatory cycles. All that being said I have concieved 3 times now so it can't be that bad! Good luck for TTC no 3!

Laubull, yay for 20 week scan tomorrow! Looking forward to seeing how it goes, I'm sure all will be great. Are you fonding out baby's gender?

SATH, will havw my fingers tightly crossed for you in Feb. Hope you are looing forward to Malaysia, you sound like you travel quite alot. Very jealous!

Cupcake, any update for us? Have you tested yet?

Elaine, sorry you are still feeling sore, sounds like baby is doing well in there tho. When is your next scan?

Poptart,tri 3!! Woo hoo!!

Hope everyone else is doing well xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Moray-20130103-00251.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CherylC3

Happy new year ladies...xx

And congrats to bananas and twinkle so happy for u ladies xxx

Hope everyone is well. Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Wow twinkle what lovely lines! You must be buzzing today, congrats again. 

I've not tested yet, I'm not much of an early tester, I'd rather see AF! Weird aren't I! Having said that I could be tempted to test on Saturday c


----------



## thethomsons

Twinkle Paws - great pg lines!! You must be so excited!

My scan is next Tuesday when I will be just over 16 weeks! Got an appointment with consultant as missed my 12 week appointment due to being in hospital so not sure what to expect. Really hoping all is ok with baby. Someone on 2nd trimester forum went for scan today and there is a probem with baby. Really got me worried. Hoping everything ok with this little bubs. Doppler picking up heartbeat bust suppose that doesn't mean everything ok. 

How do you girls stop worrying??!!


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies - I'm back from a lovely holiday! So SOOOO lovely to see some BFPs happening while I was away. What an amazing way to start 2013! Congrats Bananas and Twinkle. Wishing you both a very uneventful 9 months ahead! And Cupcake and Garfie - you're next!

Welcome also to the new ladies. Hoping you will be as lucky as I have bee on this thread. Its great that we've all got each other to keep ourselves sane during the good times and the bad times too.

I'm so excited that we have started the year which will see us all finally get our little babies. I'm not sure about the rest of you but I was so happy to say goodbye to 2012 and a big hello to 2013! It has been lovely to feel baby kicking all holiday long and has taken away a lot of my worry. I'm not really using the doppler anymore so feel I have crossed a huge hurdle. DH has yet to feel the kicks because he hasn't got the patients but my mom was able to feel them easily one morning. So exciting.

Hope everyone is well and happy.
xxx


----------



## twinkle_paws

Yay!!
 



Attached Files:







Moray-20130104-00252.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah twinkle :)


----------



## CherylC3

Cupcake can't wait til u test Hun I'm hoping its ur month. Xx


----------



## Laubull

Yea Twinkle, loving the digi result!

Cupcake fingers crossed for you tomo, IF you test!

Manny glad everything is going ok, hope DH has the patience to feel a kick soon.

Elaine try not to worry (as if!), enjoy listening to your bubba on the Doppler 

AFM I had my 20 scan today, all perfect, yeaaa! I have an anterior placenta which explains why I haven't been feeling much, but baby Bull seemed happy and a right fidget! Feel like I can finally relax, well I hope to! Didn't find out the sex as we want a surprise but we have ordered the pram and car seat today 

Hope everyone else is well!

X


----------



## twinkle_paws

Glad the scan went well Laubull, any pics???x


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw twink how lovely to see those words xxxx

I dunno what's happening, I went to the loo this am and had the tiniest spot if blood and nothing since.....maybe AF will come tomo.....boo :(


----------



## SATH

Best words to see twinkle totally awesome.

Cupcake i reckon you are going to be lucky too this month. I remember last time i had bfp i had tiny spottin thought af bout to start but nope maybe implantation.

If I'm not pregnant i might as well travel so get to spend my b'day in borneo 38 that clock is too loud!!


----------



## cupcake1981

I dunno, my AF started as spotting last month but it was much more than this am and had cramps to. Hopefully a teeny impantation bleed but I've never had that b4 so I'm not convinced!

Wow Borneo Sath, exciting! X


----------



## cupcake1981

So I tested, very scared of a chem as think I'm only 11/12 dpo but.....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## thethomsons

Cupcake ahhhh brilliant!! Very clear lines congratulations so so hoping this is a sticky one for you!!!
Twinkle - the best word ever eh! How you feeling???
Laubull -yay on 20 week scan and all is well I am soo happy for you! What pram did u go for?
Afm - doc has signed me off work another 4 weeks due to op so still home resting which I'm assuming is good whilst pregnant anyway! No work stress for another month! Got pregnancy clinic on Tuesday with consultant where hopefully I will get scan and then 16 week appointment with midwife so all happening this week. Will keep you all posted! 

SATH I'm keeping everything crossed for you too! Let us know!

Hope everyone else doing ok, it is definitely third time lucky in this thread! 

Xx


----------



## SATH

Cupcake fab i knew it i could feel it in my water. Its going to be fine this thread is very lucky.

Elaine cant believe your 16 weeks thats gone by so fast. I didnt have any luck dec not going to try now till feb as got hol end of month. I think i'm going to lonely on my ttc road.


----------



## cupcake1981

Sath it'll happen soon for you chick, it always does when you don't expect it x


----------



## SATH

I know thanks, but lets celebrate you great news its always an inspiration bet you are in shock. 2013 is definitely going to be a good year x


----------



## cupcake1981

I am in shock!! Esp after the spotting year but maybe it was a little breakthrough bleed. I won't believe I'm not gonna get AF until at least the middle of next week!


----------



## garfie

Cupcake - :happydance::happydance: congrats hun our first 2013 BFP:winkwink:

SATH - Let's walk together (or maybe run) if were feeling energetic :haha:

Look at all you preggos how far you have all come - :happydance:

Got some results back - blood test results all negative still waiting for the genetic testing results, will probably get them on the 22 January when we go to see Consultant.

So anyone got any idea what is happening with my chart:haha: thought I have O but temps are saying otherwise, maybe I won't O at all this month:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## SATH

Hi garfie your on! Saw my accpuncturist y'day said cos oh is fee years younger than i could take 2 years off my age for tcc big mistake told oh he is lovin it! Doesnt look like you'v ov'd yet to me but i'm useless with the charts. 

Hav a great weekend everyone i may open to celebrate the new bfp's for you xx


----------



## SATH

God sorry just read that back typos!! Think i may have already opened that bottle.


----------



## CherylC3

Omg congrat cupcake so happy :) this is ur third time lucky Hun xxxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks Cheryl i really hope so!!!!


----------



## Laubull

OMG Cupcake, that is AMAZING! I have everything crossed it is your third time lucky 

Elaine, I've ordered a Quinny Buzz 3, Babies R Us have got 20% off everything until tomo so intended to get it there but mothercare price matched it, whoop! 

Twinkle, baby Bull was wriggling too much to get a great picture, it's blurrier than the 12 week scan!

Sath, fingers crossed for you 

Garfie, your chart does seem a little different this month, maybe you won't O this month or it'll be a bit later? I hope your BFP is around the corner 

X


----------



## cupcake1981

Lau did you find out the sex?

Can I ask you ladies a question? What if anything did you do differently 3rd time? Did any if you take the baby aspirin? What did you get in terms of extra care?


----------



## Laubull

No we're having a surprise!

I took baby aspirin from CD1 until about 6 weeks. I think Elaine is still taking it though. I didn't do any exercise that was the only thing I was cautious about.

Good luck cupcake  x


----------



## cupcake1981

We're you advised to take it or just thought can't hurt, might help? 

Aw a surprise is lovely!


----------



## mannymoo

Cupcake HOORAY! what an amazing way to start 2013! I am sure everything is going to work out perfectly this time around.

Garfie I think it looks like Ov hasn't taken place yet. Have you had any positive opks or other signs?

Sath I have a funny feeling you're going to come home from your amazing holiday and get your bfp straight away. Isn't that what happened to you Lou?

Very exciting to think that we're going to start getting babies on this thread real soon. Is the order poptart, Lou, Cheryl, laubull, me, Elaine, Twinkie, bananas, cupcake? Who of the preggy ladies have I left out?


----------



## mannymoo

Ps: cupcake I've been told to take baby aspirin until 36 weeks. Also took progesterone for first 12 weeks.


----------



## cupcake1981

Thank you Manny! with the aspirin, were you tested for anything or is it precautionary? X


----------



## Laubull

I wasn't prescribed aspirin and took it after research based on my family history. My view was baby aspirin can't hinder so why not!

Manny I think Khloee is still around, she's just before me I think.

What a positive thread this is, sath and Garfie and anyone I've forgotten you'll be celebrating too!

X


----------



## twinkle_paws

Aw Cupcake!! I'm so pleased for you! I had a wee feeling you would be joining me.
I haven't been taking anything different except my thyroid meds as I was only diagnosed with that just before my last mmc. Hoping that they were caused by being hypothyroid and that now my levels are good that this one wil stick. Don't know about you but I am already worrying about everything.......

SATH, your holiday sounds amazing!! Here's to a holiday BFP!

Garfie, I don't think youhave ovulatd yet looking at your chart, unless you have had any other fertlity signs??

Laubull, I like the idea of a surprise, our trust doesn't tell you the gender of your baby so it woun't be an option for me (if I get the far, please, please, please!!!). Nice pram/buggy too!

Elaine, glad you have some more time off for your recovery. You have a busy time up ahead with all your appoitments!

AFM, still in shock!! Going to arrange an eary scan, will aim for about 7/8 weeks. Keeping everything tightly crossed

xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Try not to worry twink! We're going to be 3rd time lucky like the other ladies on here hun! PMA is the only thing we have chick. I don't think I want early scanning this time, I won't feel happy til 12 weeks anyway! Think ill call my GP on Monday and see what he says about the aspirin!


----------



## twinkle_paws

You are right Cupcake, what will be will be! 

This IS our third time lucky!!!!

xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yep PMA hun, I am going to enjoy this pregnancy and not think about a horrid outcome, being pessimistic doesn't make it any easier to handle if it does go wrong, but I'd rather spend the next 12 weeks enjoying my bean than worrying about something they may not happen xxx


----------



## tuckie27

Hey girls, I wrote on this thread when it first started and I was still 2nd tri in my pregnancy & said I thought I might be 3rd time lucky and it turns out, I was! I have my little rainbow girl BFing right here as I type this. I worried all through my pregnancy & took every little symptom (or lack thereof) as a bad sign. It is very stressful, but don't give up hope girls. Lean on all the great ladies you'll meet here for support. Miracles can happen!!! Best wishes to you all :)


----------



## Laubull

Thank you Tuckie and what a gorgeous little girl  x


----------



## mannymoo

Of course khloee! How could I forget! I blame pregnancy brain!!!

Cupcake my dr did a few clotting tests and all came back normal. He said to take it as a precaution anyway. I have since come across a few friends who have been prescribed the same thing by their doctors too so definitly ask yours. It must be low does though. Mine is 81mg.

Congrats tuckie! Your little girl is beautiful!!


----------



## Lou15

Hooray Cupcake congratulations! So many 3rd time lucky babies on the way in 2013 now!

Yes you're right Manny, our baby was conceived just a couple of days before a lovely holiday and I think all that relaxation helped him to stick, so hopefully it will work out the same for you SATH!

Tuckie, congratulations on your gorgeous girl xx


----------



## SATH

Thanks lou manny hoping your right. 2 weeks of sunshine and relaxation is definitely prescribed think i will prob ov few days after i get back. 

Ive stopped everything at the min except pregncare and cq10 takings herb tabs from my accupuncturist and have granules to start in few days. Tried ba last 2 months may try it again or take from bfp? 

Manny did you hav a great hol mauritus wow. Lou how are you coping with work do you still have to do nights & oncalls? They stop those for doctors!


----------



## Lou15

SATH thanks for asking! I am really struggling with work....I have had an increase in my nausea the past couple of weeks having been quite good for a while (increasing hormones???) and am losing a bit of weight again, and my pelvis is really sore.And yes, I'm still doing nights and weekends on call on top of 4x 11 hr shifts a week. I didn't know Drs don't have to do nights etc! I couldn't get in to see the midwife anytime soon when I phoned last week so asked for a GP to call me in the hope that they might be able to given me some new meds or something, but the GP I spoke to was really concerned and thought I shouldn't be working and has booked me in to see my GP tomorrow. I don't know how I feel about potentially being signed off- on one hand I'm not really coping with work but on the other hand I'm worried that if I get signed off I will feel lonely and down as we live in the country and I can't really do much at all- I can barely manage to walk my dog even for a short distance, I can't eat much etc. Anyway sorry to go on, didn't mean to moan quite that much! 

How are all the other pregnant ladies? Who is feeling well and who is not?? xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies hope ur well..x

Lou so sorry ur sick again... My sickness is away but my god my back kills I'm the same cant walk the dog for the pain and lying in bed is a nightmare, I am booked in next week to the maternity physio to see if they can help with anything but I've found sitting on a gym ball eases the pain. Xx


----------



## SATH

Oh lou you poor girl doesnt sound fun! Yep doctors are not allowed to do any of that once they inform that they inform that they are pregnant. I think you need to listen to your body and your bubba if they tell you to rest you have to. Sorry your down i dont think this grey weather helps spring will be here soon the flowers will be blooming and so will you. Take care


----------



## essie0828

Twink, just wanted to let you know that my daughter is a third time lucky baby after hypothyroid meds. She was the first pregnancy that I had with normal tsh, t3 and t4 levels and she's perfectly healthy ;) You're on the right track. :hugs: and wishing everyone healthy pregnancies.


----------



## twinkle_paws

Essie, thanks very much for your post! Thats really reasurring. I believe this is my 1st pegnancy with normal TSH and T4 levels too. Can I ask if your meds had to be changed alot during your pregnancy? I m only 4 weeks and a bit but I am trying to arrange a blood test ASAP just to check all i still ok. I have elevated thyroid antibodies too, but nothing can be dont about that unfortunately.
God luck in TTC number 2!xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey Twink, how you doing? Any sickness or anything yet? 

How is everyone else doing? X


----------



## cupcake1981

I got this on my digi this am at 14 dpo! Very pleased!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## garfie

Cupcake - :happydance::happydance: that's great news 

:hugs:

X


----------



## twinkle_paws

Hey Cupcake!
Great digi result! I have one digi left, going to try and hold out another week and hope i get a 3+.
Been feeling ok, a bit more tired, boobs starting to be a bit uncomfortable and keep gagging when I brush my teeth!! How are you? Keeping up the PMA I hope?!xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks Garfie! How you doing? 

Yep am keeping the PMA and working on hubs to! I have felt a bit icky in the am, boobs maybe a bit tender and tired a lot of the time but all in all so far I'm doing ok.

Don't think I'm going to test anymore with digis, as I find them quite stressful when they don't tell you what you expect! And testing in general can be a bit stressful to. Am gonna carry on with ICs for a bit tho just to see the progression on them.


----------



## garfie

AAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHH does that answer the question :haha:

FF has not said I have O yet - as I had a strange temp yesterday but if I disregard that temp it has me at 5DPO with O being 11DPO normal for me (I was up in the night last night)

So being the POAS addict I am yesterday I did an OPK - got a line barely there today a blazing POS if I am now O (how late is this for a girl with a 19 day cycle) and hubby is out night fishing:blush: so I have decided I must be broken :cry:

I am glad all your pregnant ladies are doing well:flower: and some :dust::dust::dust: for the few that are left:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh your not broken sometimes cycles can go wonky after mc :( x


----------



## twinkle_paws

Hi, hope eveyone is well.

Lou - sorry you have been so sore, I hope your are able to sort someting out at work to help things. Have you tried on of the maternity pelvic supports? 

Cupcake - hope you are still feeling ok and bean is getting nice and comfy!

I'm just after a spot of advice.....I can't decide when to go for an early scan or wheather to bother with one at all. I have been told I just need to phone EPU and they will fit me in. Last time I was back and forth 3 times each with a fotnight inbetween so it was such a long dragged out process. My husband doesn't seem keen and keeps saying he doesn't want to go too early and not see anything. I think we are both terrfed of going and getting bad news or being left in limbo as we are yet to have a happy visit to EPU and we have been there ALOT! Obviously if I went and saw baby and a heartbeat I would be thrilled and would feel great as 2 previous baby's only grew a few mm's and there was no heartbeat. What do you all think???
xxxx


----------



## twinkle_paws

Grafie, I think I would discard temp on the 7th as it looks like you did ov on the 5th and your temp was off due to being up through the night. Good luck in your TWW :) x


----------



## cupcake1981

Hi twink, I'm ok you? Had a very positive docs appointment yest where my GP actually suggested the low dose aspirin, put me on higher dose FA, AND did the blood test for the clotting disorders! He's so lovely and said he didn't want to see me lose another baby if it is something like that! So if it shows anything up ill get treatment for it ASAP.

I'm thinking no early scan this time tbh. We are very much trying to just go with the flow. Im certainly not paying for one as we've spent too much money on bad news this year and I don't think I'm going to be offered one as I won't see the mw prob til 10 weeks!!

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## twinkle_paws

Thanks Cupcake, think I will hold out as long as possible. Haven't been taking baby aspirin, do you think it's too late to start at 5 weeks? Your Doc sounds really good x


----------



## cupcake1981

I would check with your doc first if you have any other medical conditions (thyroid) but I'm sure it's not too late to start. I'm saying no scan ATM but I might change my mind, especially if I have the dreaded symptoms disappearing! X


----------



## twinkle_paws

I had planned to speak to Dr about it on Wed when I see him so might just do that. It's so hard knowing what to do, I just want everthing to be ok so so much!!x


----------



## cupcake1981

Its really hard to know, it was a decision I struggled with on Saturday when I got bfp as I wasn't sure what the GP would think , but luckily he was supportive. Maybe call for a telephone consult to ask how it would affect your thyroid x


----------



## thethomsons

Twinkle - I decided to arrange an early scan for 2 weeks after both mc had happened so had one at 8 weeks, then 10.5 then missed 12 due to op but felt better knowing at the 8 week one that I was passed the last two danger zones if you like. If I were you I would also get a doppler it has been an absolute god send to me. I used it successfully from 10 weeks with no bother at all and it really takes the worry away. If you don't hear something straight away go away and come back to it as baby can be hiding. I couldn't have got by without scans/doppler in first three months ONCE i was passed the two bad weeks IYKWIM! 

Cupcake - So glad things going well and doc being so supportive. I am so so pleased for you!!

Garfie - Sorry you are feeling frustrated, I am hopeless reading charts but I am sending so many :hugs: to you and am praying that you get that BFP VERY soon hun. 

How are all you other pregnant ladies getting on? 

AFM - I am still feeling really really sore and am a bit fed up to be honest. I think it may be hormones but I am sooo hormonal today it is unbelievable. Burst into tears earlier cause I felt like everything was getting on top of me. So sick of hardly being able to walk much without pain and being so stuck in the house. Also spoke to my boss as off long term at mo and she was ok but requires me to call her once a week to check in and say how I am etc. The last thing I want is to be calling her every bloomin week. ANyway its a have to so there you go. Baby wise I am hoping all is well, consultant used doppler on Tuesday and Midwife yesterday and both picked up heartbeat no problem. Got my 20 week scan on the 6th February so really hoping all is good with that and if so I am finally going to let myself get a little bit excited about this baby. Been hard with op and 2 mc to let ourselves believe this is happening to be honest. Won't be too long now till hopefully all is well!.

So girls do you think I should find out what I am having or should I leave it as a surprise. I am totally struggling to decide what to do? Any thoughts? I don't want to find out then wish I had waited! It is so hard!!

Anyway hope everyone ok and whatever stage you are at! 

Oh also those further on, when did you first start feeling movement. I will be 17 weeks on Sunday and still wouldn't say I have anything major though have had few moments I have wondered if it is baby or wind lol. xx


----------



## SATH

Hello lovely ladies how are you all.

Elaine dont be down and i can totally see how you could be you have had a very traumatic time. The last thing you need is to be stressing at work. I cant believe how fast it is going your nearly 20 weeks wow!

Well this month my body is screaming ovulation at me. Soz tmi but lots of ew and + opk but alas we must not try this month. I dont want to be flying long haul if i was to get bfp.

Im doing snow dance here i want some snow!!


----------



## twinkle_paws

Aw SATH, must be so frustrating! At least you have a lovley holiday to concentrate on!

Thanks for the advice Elaine, I have booked a scan for 29/1/13, i should be 7weeks and 5 days then so past my 6 week hudle where things tend to stop. No sure about the dppler, think DH would think it was a bit OTT. I may change my mind tho. I'm just desperate to get to 12 weeks and start enjoying my pregnancy. Have started to feel a little bit nauseous a random ponts during the day so taking that as a good sign. Also slept for over 10 hours last night!!

Hope everyone else is well.

Manny, you must have 20 week scan soon???

xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey twinkle, did you book a private one? I don't think ill get any early nhs ones sadly, and I've spent so much on scans in the last year already. Having sad that I'll probably really need one in a few weeks, I'm not having a very positive day today! 

Sath I think it's a good idea not to fly early on in preg......it's probably complete coincidence but with both my mcs I have flown medium haul and back very soon after ovulation and I always wonder.....definately not jetting off anywhere for now.

Elaine I don't think you would regret finding out the sex. I've been wondering the same thing. I know I'd want to know but think ill keep it to ourselves do that everyone else has a surprise (somehow?!?) x


----------



## twinkle_paws

Cupcake, my EPU are pretty good and give you early scan if you have a previous mc. I know how you feel, its so hard to stay positive. We just have to have faith in our bodies to grow out babies. Look at all the other ladies on the thread that are now very pregnant after 2 losses! There is no reason why that can't be us too! Remember PMA!!!!

Might be worth contacting your EPU or even asking your lovely GP if s/he will refer you for an early scan for reasurrance purposes xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah the lady at my EPU said if my symptoms disappeared again next time I could call and shed scan me, dunno if I can self refer tho. My doc will call me with my blood clotting test this week so ill ask him then. I should feel positive today had a good IC this am, am feeling very icky, super tired, sore boobies and the preggo headaches have started!


----------



## CherylC3

Cupcake call epu and ask for a scan so u hav had previous mcs, I called epu as soon as I got my BFP they then scanned me every 2 wks since 6 wks Hun...x

Twinkle not long till ur scan Hun..cx

Elaine i thot I wud hav regretted finding out the sex but I don't I love how its me and hubby's little secret can't wait till the baby's born so we can tell everyone tho..x

Hey to anyone I've missed, hope u are well..x


----------



## twinkle_paws

Got my 3+ :dance:
 



Attached Files:







Moray-20130113-00255.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey!!!!!


----------



## thethomsons

Brill what a great thing to see Hun!!


----------



## Lou15

Elaine I didn't feel definite movements til 18-19 weeks, flutters before then but I wasn't really sure if it was baby or not! 

I am really glad that we found out the sex, I feel like I can properly look forward to having him here now that we know. DH didn't want to find out but now he is glad that we did!

Cupcake and Twinkle, I am sure you will both be 3rd time lucky too! I phoned my GP when I got my BFP and just asked if we needed to do anything differently this time after 2 miscarriages. He referred me to a consultant at the hospital who had me scanned weekly til 12 weeks as he was a firm believer that a bit of reassurance has a hugely positive effect. Good luck and keep us posted xx


----------



## loeylo

Hey, I will probably not be a regular poster on here, but I just wanted to say thank you to everyone on here. I have suffered two miscarriages around the 7 week mark, and I am currently waiting to complete university and a pre registration year as a teacher before trying again, I am petrified to suffer a third loss when I eventually do start trying. I would love to start trying right away but I have my sensible head on because if I don't do my pre reg year just now I can't go back to complete it. 
I am so reassured by how many of you have been successful in your third pregnancies and hope I will have the same experience as you when I try =]


----------



## mannymoo

Hi lovely ladies! Hope everyone had a relaxing weekend and ready to start another week!
I haven't posted in a while so going to try catch up all in one post. Apologies if I miss anyone or anything!

Sath - can't believe OV is screaming at you and you can't do anything about it! I've probably missed the boat with this one but my advice would have been to just keep DTD and see what happens. You would probably get a great big BFP this month just because you don't want it to happen! I did long haul flights early on in all 3 of my pregnancies. My first miscarriage was a blighted ovum and my doctor assures me that flying has nothing to do with this. I flew long haul several times during my second pregnancy at around 4, 5 and 6 weeks. Baby was doing totally fine until 10 1/2 weeks so again doctor assures me it is unrelated. I also had a UK-RSA flight earlier in this pregnancy and so far all is fine. I researched it quite a bit and actually a lot of info out there says that flying is good after OV because it causes your tubes to expand slightly and helps sperm swim up and fertalised egg move down. But who knows whats right and whats wrong. Got another RSA-UK flight in a few weeks which will probably be my last big flight before baby.

Lou - I think it might be time to take a step back with the work. Is there anyway you can rather help out with admin and other tasks instead of doing field work? It sounds like your body and baby are telling you to slow down. Hope you are feeling a bit better?

Garfie - glad to see that your cycle is showing clear ovulation this cycle. Also, it seems to be longer than your previous cycles so fingers crossed that is a good sign. When are you going to test and do you feel anything??

Cupcake - I'm very pleased to hear your doctor is being supportive and really hope that the aspirin helps with this pregnancy. You ladies are being very good about your PMAs. I remember how hard it was in the early days (and even now still). Im sorry to say that I'm pleased you are starting to feel bad. Its a very positive sign!

Twinkle - hooray for 3+ on the digi. It is such a good milestone to cross. RE the debate on early scan or not, I am a strong believer in getting the scan done. Especially after my blighted ovum, the early scans have gone a long way in reassuring me that everything is fine. Its very likely you will see the little heartbeat and it will be a wonderful experience. Like Cheryl and Lou, I had scans regularly (every 2 weeks) and the reassurance was fantastic. I still freaked out before each scan but afterwards felt amazing. Definitely do it!

Elaine - hope you are feeling stronger every day. RE finding out gender, its such a tough call. I was desperate to find out a few weeks ago but DH was not keen and now I am quite pleased that I don't know. My best friend had a little girl on boxing day and the excitement of what was coming was incredible. I can't wait for that excitement. Although, had I had my own way, I would know if my LO was a boy or girl :) On the movement side, I felt what I thought was baby at 14 weeks. Then didn't feel anything for a few weeks but have been having very definite movement since about 16/17 weeks. It has always been lower down in my abdomen but I think baby changed position over weekend because now I am getting little flutters low down (instead of kicks and punches) and more stronger movement by my navel. Love the feeling so much. I often just lie on the couch feeling LO moving about.

Cheryl - does that mean you are keeping gender a secret for just you and DH? Does everyone know that you know what it is?

Loeylo - welcome to the thread and I'm so sorry about your previous losses. It sounds like you are being very level headed about your situation and I really hope that when you're ready to try again, it works out perfectly for you. Keep in touch with us.

Poptart, Khloee, Laubull and anyone else I've left out, hope you are well?

FMS - all is fine except I had a bad night last night. Went to bed feeling fine but every time I moved from my one side to the other, I got so dizzy that it woke me up. When I got up this morning, it was quite bad too but seems to have gone now. I called my ob/gyne and he said to come in tomorrow if it continues tonight. Baby was moving this morning so I hope its not serious but have decided to take a sofa day anyway. 

I had a lovely evening last night going to visit a friend who has 2 month old triplets!! Hectic! All three are girls and one of the girls is still in hospital as they were born at 29 weeks. But they are all on the road to recovery and I got to cuddle the 2 healthy girls which was lovely. She had IVF and although they only put 2 eggs back, she ended up with 3 babes! Will try post a picture when I find my camera cable!

Hope everyone has a good week. Although if you've read this entire post, it is probably nearly the end of the week by now! ;)

xx


----------



## garfie

Mannymoo - Wow everything is sounding great for you hun :flower:

I have tested this morning but got a negative - still no witch though so the cycle continues for now:haha:

I am back at my FS on the 22 hopefully he will have some answers:wacko:

In the meantime I have my son's 12 Birthday coming up on Thursday when I will test again - given half a chance :haha:

Have a lovely day ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## mannymoo

9dpo is still really early Garfie. I think there is still a really good chance for this cycle. Going to be keeping an eye out for your updates :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Garfie 9dpo is so early! Keep the faith!


----------



## SATH

Hey everyone. Garfie dont lose hope ive never got a bfp at 9 dpo its very early always about 13 dpo for me.

Manny we didnt bd it would have been typical of me to get bfp but i would hav been terrified we have 8 fligts in total. Holiday relaxation then bfp thats my request please if only.


----------



## PopTart28

Hi lovely ladies

I hope you are all well and looking after yourselves with all the snowy weather were having at the moment.

I can't believe im 30 weeks!!!!!!!

I am totally loving my bump, wiggly and kicking baby and how amazing my body is...

Not liking the sickness, aches/pains, heartburn and acid reflux that have got really bad the last month so now ive got those and some new changes to deal with.....slightly strange but im coping ok i think....

I am looking forward to my next anti-natal classes and am enjoying my yoga and swimming at the moment.
Also ive gotten pretty good at making bits for bump - my blanket is almost complete and ive got a gorgeous swaddle/sleep sack made out of my nans crochet sqares on the go as well - cant wait till its finished and baby arrives so i can try it out...
Are any of you thinking about of making anything special for your little ones??

Ive finished one very special friend tho that im soooo excited for baby to meet - i had made a sock monkey but wanted to have a go at something alittle more challenging so decided to try make a crochet monkey - and ive just finished it!!! soooo proud of myself its really sweet - ill put a pic up as soon as DH returns from his weekend away with my camera.

I also had a funny yet embarassing thing happen this week - I went to visit my friend who's recently had her little surprise little girl....
Shes now just over 3 weeks old and just the cutest little munchkin ive ever seen. So we were having a cup of tea and chatting while her little one was having a sleep and when she started to whimper and then cry because she was hungry again my friend got up and said its still odd how her boobs leak just before she starts to cry as she knows when her little girl is due a feed....

Anyway the second time she started crying alittle louder - i had to laugh and we both thought it was really funny that it was not just her boobs that leaked - Oh yes ladies MY BOOBS started leaking because my body had reacted to her little girl crying out for a feed!!!!!!!

I am constantly impressed and absolutely amazed by my body - what it can do, how it reacts to things and the life it is keeping so nice and safe as well as giving it all it needs till the time is right for me to be able to hold in my arms...

I hope you are all staying positive no matter what your body is throwing at you lately and just remember if i can get this far and feel like this, you can too.....

Sending hugs on this chilly but beautiful snowy afternoon, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twinkle_paws

Aw what a lovley post Poptart! How strange and amazing about the boob leaking, never knew that could happen. You are three quarters there now, wow!! Sounds like you have been busy making some lovely bits and bobs for your baby. I would like to have a go at knitting or crocheting a blanket prehaps, you have given me some inspiration!

Garfie, I see you have started a new cycle, fingers crossed for you xx

SATH, not long til your holiday now, hope you have a lovely time. 

Manny, how are you now? Has the dizziness settled?

Cupcake - how are you doing? Have you had the results of your blood tests?

Elaine, have you dicided if you are going to find out the sex? Hope you are taking it easy and the pain is settling.


AFM, curretly waiting for DH to com home from work as he has been held on and I am starving!!!!Also feeling quite nauseous with the hunger so will have to go and get a snack. Is a good sign though so can't complain Also very glad it's the weekend, so tired. Have some exciting news too, I'm going to be a auntie! My SIL had her 12 week scan on wed and everything is going well. So excited!! I'm an only child and DH only has a sister so she was my only chance of being an auntie.

Hope everyone else I haven't mentioned is doing well. Have a lovley weekend xxxxx


----------



## Lou15

Twinkle sounds like things are progressing well! How lovely that you are going o be an Auntie and your LO will have a cousin just a few weeks older!

Yes Manny I am also wondering if you are ok and if the dizziness has stopped? Must have been amazing seeing your friends triplet girls! 

PopTart, 3/4 of the way there, hooray! I don't know how to knit or crotchet and I know lots of my Mum's friends are already busy knitting away for our baby, but, like you, I was really keen to make something for him myself. We have chosen a Winnie-the-Pooh theme for his nursery so I decided to make a Winnie and Tigger latch hook rug to put up on the wall. I had made a latch hook rug years ago and it's really easy, just very time consuming, which DH is pleased about as he says it will mean plenty of hours of sitting down! Think I have done about 5 rows out of 85 so far......will need to really get down to it once maternity leave starts!

Elaine, how are you and how is your pain? Are you able to do more yet? x

Cupcake, how are things progressing for you?

SATH, have a lovely holiday and try to get all relaxed ready for a BFP on your return!

Garfie, we are all still rooting for you hun xxx

Can't remember if I mentioned this or not at the time but when I saw my GP last week he said he thought my consultant would induce me at 37 weeks if I want to as baby is full term by then and because I am still feeling so sick and so sore with my pelvis


----------



## Lou15

Oops that posted before I was finished!

Anyway I have an appointment at my consultant's antenatal clinic on Tues to get my anti-D injection as I'm Rhesus negative- don't know if I'll actually see him then or not but if I do I'm going to see what he thinks. I have heard that being induced is a bit more painful, but if it saves me potentially up to 5 weeks of extra pain with my pelvis I think it might well be worth it! 

Lots of love to everyone xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oops I did that annoying thing where I accidentally I unsubscribed from this thread and then wonder why noone comments on it for days!

Lou exciting you might get to meet your baby sooner than planned!

Twinkle so exciting you are going to be an auntie! I adore my little nephew he's fab. I got my clotting test results and all clear for what he tested me for. Have been feeling really sicky last few days, but today I woke up (after 12 hours sleep) feeling pretty good, that combined with my boob pain coming and going is not helping my PMA, plus Ive had cramps since last night which Ive not had since before my bfp. Having a wobbley day!!!

Sath hope you have an amazing trip, and that you get ur bfp first try when you are back! 

Garfie good luck for the new cycle! 

Poptart how amazin about the leaky boobs!


----------



## Lou15

Cupcake try not to worry too much...I think most people find the nausea is very up and down at first, and for me the sore boobs literally only lasted about a week, from 5-6 weeks I think. And cramping is very common in early pregnancy too. Fingers crossed all is well xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks Lou, that makes sense cos boobs have been sore off and on in the last week. I've been feeling quite icky again this afternoon as its been just as prominent in the evening as the morning. Cramps are better to, think they might have been exacerbated by something I ate last night!


----------



## thethomsons

Hi girls, glad to read all your updates and where everyone is at! Time seems to be going to fast! Can't believe third trimester PopTart! Lou and everyone good to hear from you. 
I'm still off work post op and going to be off bit longer as still sore when on my feet for too long. Babywise I'm 18 weeks today which I cant believe! 2 weeks and 3 days till my 20 week scan! Very exciting but scary! Did those who have had it worry before it that something would be flagged up or were you just excited? Not sure how to feel. Have definitely decided that if all is well then will start to relax a bit more about being PG and that baby is ok! Have started to feel movement quite obviously but not enough that DH can feel yet! 

Anyway will reply in more detail soon, am off to bed just now as really tired! 

Love to all xx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Everyone and happy Monday! 

Thanks all for asking about the dizziness. It is much better and I haven't had it during the night since. I did have a bit of a dizzy spell yesterday waiting in a queue but I think it was because I had just been to gym and hadn't yet had breakfast. Was fine after a few minutes. I have my next scan tomorrow (in SA we get one a month) which I'm really looking forward too!

Garfie isn't your FS appointment tomorrow too? I hope they are able to give you some answers and help you get your BFP this cycle!!

PopTart - good to hear everything is going well. You inspired me to pull out my knitting needles yesterday. Pity all I can knit are squares but I have lovely baby white wool and I'm going to knit a little blanket from my squares. I might get it ready in time for my second or third child. Perhaps you should post us some pics of your creations! Can't believe your little one will arrive so soon. Have you got nursery all ready?

And Lou if you get induced at 37 weeks, you might be the first baby born on the thread! it is all a bit scary that its about 8 weeks away! EEEKKKKK! RE your anti-D shot, was that the first one that you had? I'm also negative so wondering if I will get my shot tomorrow or in a few weeks still?

Sath - yay for holidays! I am secretly very jealous. I really hope you guys get a good, relaxing break from everything and everyone!

Twinkle it is very exciting that the little cousins will be so close in age. Do they know that you are preggers too or are you keeping it a secret at the moment?

Cupcake try not stress too much about symptoms. I'm certain that if you look back on my older posts you will find that I had many days of worry when symptoms seemed to fade. In the end I was still vomming and gagging at 16 weeks so a few days of no or less symptoms doesn't mean bad news!

Elaine - you poor thing. You must be going crazy still stuck at home but hopefully its not for too much longer. Wonderful that you are now feeling baby move. Am I correct in saying that you have another child? Hope you are managing.

Hope everyone has a good week.
xx


----------



## Lou15

Elaine I was excited about my 20 week scan til a few days before then started to worry that they would find something dreadfully wrong with baby! But try to just be mostly excited if you can, I'm sure they only find concerning things in a tiny proportion of babies xx Hope you feel better soon xx

Manny, over here 1st Anti-D is at 28 weeks (they forgot about me though so I'm getting it at 29 weeks). Apparently 'it's a good big one to last you through the rest of pregnancy.' Sounds pleasant! Then after you've given birth if baby is found to be Rhesus +ve you get another. Also I believe if you have a fall and bump your tummy hard or if you bleed at all you're supposed to be given an extra injection. Isn't it fun being Rhesus negative?! But we are quite special, apparently only about 11% of the population is -ve!


----------



## mannymoo

Yes - we are special :) I'm constantly getting calls to come donate blood as there always seems to be a shortage of -ive blood here. I was told that any bumps and I need to go in for the shot so have been extra careful. Did you have any shots after your mc's? They always checked for anti-bodies but never found anything (despite bleeding badly after second loss). Its always worried me that my body might start rejecting this little bean because of it. I will be sure to ask tomorrow. My scan after tomorrow will be at 26 weeks so maybe I'll get it then. I HATE NEEDLES!!!


----------



## Lou15

Manny, after both mcs they gave me a shot of anti-D- they never checked for antibodies, it seemed to be just routine to give the anti-D. I wonder if it's because we have the NHS here and it's just cheaper to give it than to check for the antibodies? If they've checked you for antibodies you should be absolutely fine. The first time I didn't even feel the injection, the second time it was just a little bit sore. I'm worried it will be a bigger dose this time though so perhaps more painful? Well it's got to be done so I'll just have to get on with it! I am A-ve so they always seem pleased to get my blood but never come looking for it. My Dad, on the other hand, is O-ve so he is a universal donor so they're always desperate for his blood and treat him like royalty when he goes in to donate! He's very proud of his blood group!


----------



## twinkle_paws

Lou and Manny, I am also rheses -ve, O-ve infact and feel very guilty that I haven't donated for so long what with mc's, ttc and now being pg! Just never fely like I wanted to risk it at any of these times, will make up for it though! I got my anti D after both mc's too. I'm usually fine with injections but thought that one was quite nippy, and they put it in my bottom!!!

Lou, so excited that you may get to met your LO sooner! Sounds like a good idea, especially if you are really suffering with your pelvis.

Manny, hope scan went well today, how nice that you get scanned every month.

Cupcake, it's so hard not to worry isn't it? I keep telling myself it's pointless but I am costantly worrying about if my boobs are still sore or if I feel nauseous etc. Glad to hear that our blood clotting test as ok, are you going to continue with the aspirin?

Elaine, I can't believe it will be your 20 week scan so soon. You just got your BFP when I joined the thread. You have a lovely strong bay in there, you need to keep positive, eerything will be fine.

AFM, got my scan a week today. In a way I can't wait and in another I am dreading it. I feel like my husband isn't getting very excited about this prenancy, I know it's because he doesn't want either of us to get our hopes up and get bad news again. I just hope all is ok and we can really start to enjoy it. Both of my mc's were missed so the scan does tend to fill us with dread. Must keep positive!

Hope all of you other lovely ladies are doing well xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey Twink

I know what you mean about the scan being something to dread, my mcs were missed to so i can't bear them! I'm dreading mine whenever I have one! Want to be preg for my first EDD at the end of feb so will hang on til after then if I can, at least ill still have hope on that date! Taking a bit of hope from the fact I've been proper sick twice today and once yesterday which I never had before, and my sore boobs are back!

Carrying on with the aspirin as can't hurt might help.


----------



## mannymoo

Twinkle and cupcake - your scans are both going to be great! You both have good symptoms and that is a very good sign!

My scan yesterday was very good but baby was head down and facing my back so we got no good shots again. I did do all my hospital pre-admission stuff and they gave me a voucher for a 4D scan and antenatal classes so I've now booked those in for March and April. Starting to get (cautiously) excited about this little one!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw manny sorry you didn't get good pics again. How frequently are you being scanned these days?


----------



## mannymoo

I go once a month cupcake so hopefully will get some good pics at the next one. But hopefully will get good pics at the 3d scan.

TBH as long as things are healthy and going well, I can live without the perfect scan pics. I'm sure baby will be photographed enough when he/she is born anyway!!


----------



## twinkle_paws

Sounds like good symptoms there Cupcake, especially with the sickness! I just keep getting nauseous when I'm hungry or tired, have been retching a few times too but no actual sickness. I understand about the EDD and your scan, makes perfet sense. I didn't know when my 1st EDD was as I had come off pill and had no period before I concieved, so in a way that was good. My 2nd EDD is 25th March, hoping I have the start of a nice bump by then!! Hope the symptoms are helping you feel more positive x

Yay for another good scan Manny, sorry you didn't get a good piccy though. As you say most important thing is baby is doing well!xx


----------



## Lou15

Twinkle and Cupcake, it all sounds really promising for you both! Don't know if you've heard this but apparently if you get scanned at 8 weeks and all is well with healthy heartbeat then your risk of mc drops to 1%. That was very comforting to me so well worth trying to get a scan around that time- although Twinkle you will be just about 8 weeks anyway at your scan I think? xx

I had my Anti-D yesterday, it was a much bigger dose than you get when you miscarry, so the injection did go on a bit, but it wasn't too sore and hardly sore at all afterwards.

My due date of my 2nd baby would have been yesterday, so I have now made it through both EDDs. Yesterday was certainly a lot easier than the due date of my first, when I had just miscarried for a 2nd time. My little man wriggling around in my belly got me through it.


----------



## SATH

Hi soz havent been on. Twink cupcake sounds like you are doin well. Im looking forward to seein those 1st scan pics. Sat in KL airport on way to langkawi its so hot!!


----------



## mannymoo

Oooo Sath - very jealous. Hope you are enjoying. I've always wanted to go to Langkowi - apparently its one of the top 5 beaches in the world. Hope the monsoons are keeping away! Enjoy!!


----------



## Laubull

Hi girls!

Sorry for being so quiet recently, I've been away with work and not had the time to even check for updates let alone write one!

Poptart, hope you're enjoying the 3rd tri, scary how quickly it comes around!

Lou, I hope the hip pain improves. I keep wondering who will have their baby first, poptart or you Lou, exciting times!

Cupcake and Twinkle, I have everything crossed for you both  I am sure your scans will show lovely little beans beating away. I've felt nervous for all of my scans, can't help but worry!

Elaine, 18 weeks, wow, can't believe your 20 week scan is almost here! Did you decide if you were going to find out the sex or not? Hope you're not going too crazy being stuck at home.

Sath, have an amazing time, I am very jealous at the thought of some sun!

Manny, glad the scan went well, we didn't get a good picture at our 20 week scan, as you say it's more important baby is doing well. Have you found out what you're having, I can't remember?

Garfie, hope you're ok, sending you hugs.

AFM, well I can't believe I am 5 months now, it's going so quickly, I really must get organised, all we've done is ordered the pram and car seat baby needs a lot more than that!! While away with work all I've heard is how big I am, am I sure there's not more than one, etc., I don't think I am that big for 5 months but everyone seems to think so, oops, must be eating too much! Getting lots of movements now but still waiting for DH to feel baby, because of my anterior placenta I think it must be delaying things. We've decided on our names now, Darcie if it's a girl and Henry if it's a boy, exciting!

Love and hugs to all 
x


----------



## loeylo

Hey, I posted on here a few weeks ago about how I had miscarried twice but wasn't trying just now because of work/uni etc. I have accidentally ended up in the two week wait this month! We have been using the withdrawl method since I miscarried in August, and we are moving on to charting so when we ttc we can work out our dates better. I wasn't really paying much attention to my dates if I am honest, but yesterday we had a woopsie and he didn't pull out. I looked at my app and apparently I was due to ovulate yesterday, which means I might be in with a chance! Both times that I have fallen pregnant have been accidents, I am really careful most of the time but we seem to catch really easily, so I am hoping this will be third time lucky - although we are not trying, we both really want a baby and he was really laid back after his woopsie. I am already symptom spotting like a crazy woman and I am convinced I have at least three symptoms but I know I am being stupid, haha.
Hope you are all doing well and hope you don't mind me joining you.


----------



## Lou15

Laubull, sounds like things are going really well for you! I wouldn't worry what people say about your bump, everyone always has an opinion and thinks you're either huge or tiny, nobody ever seems to think you're just right! You will find out when they start measuring your bump in cm, which will be soon now, and I bet it turns out your bump is just right! I love the names you have picked. I am impressed you have managed to agree on both so early! We only have 1 name to manage to decide on, with knowing ours is a boy, and we're still not 100% sure! Which pram and car seat have you gone for? We have bought the Mama's and Papa's Zoom pushchair with carrycot bit too, and a Maxi Cosi Pebble seat with adaptors so that it can be put onto the pram chassis. But it was a hard decision- so many to choose from and such a range in price!

Loeylo, of course you are welcome here! Sending you lots of luck for your woopsie 2WW!! xx

Lots of love to everyone else! The sun is shining here for one so I'm off to hobble out on a walk with my dog! xx


----------



## Laubull

Lou I have my 24 week midwife appointment next week so I'll find out then, I don't think I'm big..... ;-) Have you got a name short list for your little boy? We've gone for the Quinny Buzz 3 with Maxicosi cabrio fix plus the isofix base. I agree all of the choices are scary, we ended up going with the Quinny as it was the first one we liked, not to mention a bargain compared to the likes of bugaboo. I hope you had a nice hobble with your dog and enjoyed the sun today 

Loeylo welcome and good luck, hope you'll get you BFP in 2 weeks time!

Hugs to all 

X

P.s. just realised it's v day on Tuesday, whoop!


----------



## twinkle_paws

Hi girls,
Just a quick update! Had my scan today. It went really well, measuring 7 weeks so back a few days but saw heartbeat flickering away. Never got to this stage before so we are just delighted. Starting to feel hopefull :happydance:
Hve attached a pic for you too see, bottom blob is yolk sac and top blob is baby.
Hope evryone else is well.
Sorry it's not a proper update, so tired tonight!
xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Moray-20130129-00259.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lou15

Happy V-Day Laubull! Hooray for your viable little one!
We had it down to either the Quinny Buzz 3 or the Mama's and Papa's Zoom- the Zoom was on offer so that swayed it for us, but we really liked the Quinny too! Name-wise I really like Gabriel, Gabe for short, which DH is horrified by(!) so that's out! He likes Oliver, and I'm not keen, and we both like Matthew, so looks like he may well be Matthew. William is a definite for middle name- generations of DH's family have had William as their first name and then been called by their middle name- I put my foot down and said that was awkward and our poor son would be forever correcting people about what to call him, so William could be middle name but not a never-used first name!

Congratulations on the scan Twinkle- great to see a healthy heartbeat! This is definitely going to be your 3rd time lucky rainbow baby!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Laubull

Twinkle BIG CONGRATULATIONS! that's amazing news, sooo happy for you  I hope you're feeling a little more relaxed and excited now.

Lou, thank you, yea to v-day! I love Gabe but think my DH would say the same as yours, picky men!! Matthew William is lovely though  You're 30 weeks tomorrow, 3/4 way through, exciting!

Hope everyone else is well 

X


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey twink! So glad everything is looking good for you!! 

Congrats on v day Lou!


----------



## loeylo

Thanks for making me feel welcome guys! Feeling quite anxious about the next 9 days as I know that even if I am not pregnant, my period will be late! That 7 week scan looks great! I got scanned at 7 weeks and it was nowhere near as clear as that! Was that tv or external?


----------



## dodgercpkl

I hope you don't mind me popping back in here. I just wanted to let you ladies know (those that remember me!) that I'm pregnant again. I'm just 4 weeks today, so it's very early, but I'm feeling very good about this little one and I think this one just might stick around. :)

How's everyone doing?


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies,

Dodge - so glad you have come back to join us and CONGRATS on being pregnant again. This must be your third time lucky. Stick around and keep us posted with how you get on!

Twinks - congrats to you too on a great scan. Its so lovely to see that little heart beating! 

Loeylo - my fingers are also crossed for your oopsy BFP. If its meant to be, it will be!

Laubull congrats for your v-day yesterday. I am counting the minutes until mine next week. It seems like such a big milestone in a rainbow pregnancy!

Lou have you stopped work yet or are you still working so hard?

Hi everyone else! Hope you are all well?

FMS no news. Bump seems to have doubled in size in the last few days. Coming to London next week and can't wait to buy some proper maternity clothes. Everything in south africa is terrible!!!


----------



## Laubull

Manny, nice to hear from you! I know what you mean about the bump, it just keeps getting bigger and bigger, I dread to think how big I'll be! Have a good time in London, I hope you're coming with an empty case, it sounds like you'll need it! Do you know what you're having?

Dodge, fingers crossed this is your forever baby 

Loeyo, I hope the 9 days go quickly and there is a lovely BFP at the end of it 

Hugs to all!
x


----------



## dodgercpkl

mannymoo said:


> Dodge - so glad you have come back to join us and CONGRATS on being pregnant again. This must be your third time lucky. Stick around and keep us posted with how you get on!
> 
> FMS no news. Bump seems to have doubled in size in the last few days. Coming to London next week and can't wait to buy some proper maternity clothes. Everything in south africa is terrible!!!

Thank you! It's sadly more like my 6th time, but it's the 3rd time with a positive digi, so we'll go with that. ;) I have a 2nd beta tonight, so I'll have a bit better of an idea (other then gut feelings) of how things are going by then. :)

I hope you have a great time shopping for maternity!! I had some all saved up from last year, but now I would be swimming in them, so I'll have to shop when the time comes as well! 



Laubull said:


> Manny, nice to hear from you! I know what you mean about the bump, it just keeps getting bigger and bigger, I dread to think how big I'll be! Have a good time in London, I hope you're coming with an empty case, it sounds like you'll need it! Do you know what you're having?
> 
> Dodge, fingers crossed this is your forever baby

Thank you!!! :) I'll try and catch up on this thread as I can. :) I hope everyone is doing wonderfully!


----------



## Lou15

Dodge, congratulations! :happydance: So nice to hear from you again. Let us know how your blood results go :flower:

Laubull, glad you like Gabe too, DH made me feel like I was strange for even suggesting it, and said our child would be laughed at if we called him that! But I'm happy with Matthew William too, feel like he could be whatever he wanted to be with a name like that.

Manny, you're so nearly at V day! How far we have all come! Enjoy your trip to London and your clothes shopping. I'm not in any maternity clothes yet, bit disappointed actually as I have some nice bits and pieces I was looking forward to wearing. But my bump is very high and all my normal trousers still fit underneath! Downside to that is that I already feel lots of pressure on my chest and sometimes it feels like I can't breathe! Yes I am still working but this is my 3rd to last week, I am counting down the days, and more importantly the nights on call!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey everyone!

Well I'm walking on air tonight to as after some brown and red spotting over the last few days and a loss of symptoms, we were sent to the EPU for a scan, and for the first time ever saw a heart beating away on the screen! Most amazing thing I've ever seen in my life!

Here's our little bean:

The picture has flipped on its side for some reason but the small circle is the sack, with the baby inside! Measuring perfect for my ovulation date!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## twinkle_paws

Hi everyone!

Cupcake, that&#8217;s great news! It&#8217;s amazing isn&#8217;t it??!! I could have watched it all day but unfortunately the midwife was very efficient and ours was all over in a couple of minutes. Sorry to hear you had some bleeding but it&#8217;s a relief to hear all is well. Think this could be it for both of us!

Lou, yay to only having 3 more weeks to go, I bet that will be a relief! Are you all organised with all your stuff for baby?

Dodge, hello and congratulations!! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :)

Laubull, happy belated v day!!!! 

Manny, hope you have a great shopping trip. I can&#8217;t wait to start shopping for baby.

Loeylo, hello! Will be stalking for your news in a few days.

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all well.

Just told my parents our news, they were really pleased for us, was great timing as it&#8217;s my dad&#8217;s 60th today and we are away on holiday together next week. So looking forward to a holiday, stuggling to stop myself yawning through the day at work. Not going anywhere exotic, just the other side of Scotland but it will be great!

xxx


----------



## thethomsons

Hi girls. 

First of all Cupcake and Twinkle many congrats on little bundles on scan, so exciting. 

Sorry not been on much recently but been feeling pretty rubbish after operation and not had much concentration for anything. Been reading updates and really pleased that Twinkle paws and Cupcake coming on so well! Also so pleased that PopTart, Lou15, Laubull, Mannymoo, Cheryl are getting so far down track in no time babies will be here! 

Dodge - keeping my fingers crossed for you too!

New girls - Sending you the third time lucky positive luck too!

AFM - Well I can't believe that I will be 20 weeks on SUnday, time really has gone so fast and I have suddenly sprouted to have a very obvious baby bump which I am loving! I am also feeling loads of kicks and can now feel lumps and bumps and I am sure elbows moving around in there! It is all so good after a hard time getting here! I have my 20 week scan on Wednesday and I am hoping that everything is fine and then I can start looking forward! I am still reluctant to buy anything and have put everything on hold until I get the ok next week. Not finding out what we are having as have decided it's nice to have a surprise at labour time! DId it with Flynn and it was most memorable moment ever!
Recovery wise, I am still off work and looks like going to be off for a while longer. It has even been mentioned that I may not get back. I have now developed sore SPD when I am on my feet walking for any length of time. Walking is really uncomfortable and also getting in and out car, sleeping and climbing stairs. The operation has left me with wounds that are slowly healing but the fact I am growing everyday is complicating things. I am going to the doctor tomorrow to get another sick line and to discuss the pain I am in. Thinking he may refer me to the Physio but not sure. Stressing a bit about time going to be off work potentially but I actually could not work in the condition I am in. I am a primary school teacher so it is not the kind of job that you can sit at a desk all day and is very demanding. My boss has been pretty good so far and so that is something. Just resting as much as I can really and taking painkillers when I feel I really have to. Apart from that not a lot going on here! My 4 yr old keeping us very busy as he suddenly thinks he is a teenager and has the attitude to go with it. Horrible at the moment though as he is poorly and has just fallen asleep on the couch after calpol which is NOT LIKE him at all. Flynn usually sleeps in his bed at night and no where else. Hoping he is not coming down with anything. :-( 

Anyway sorry for the delay in replying, time seems to be going to fast. Oh those who have had 20 weeks scans did you worry before you went that all may not be good? I am trying to be positive but there is always that little piece of negativity plucking away in the background. 

Hope anyone I have missed is doing ok too!! 

Love Elaine xxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

6th time unlucky.


----------



## mannymoo

So sorry dodge. Sending you a big hug. Did you try new meds this time around? I really hope your next one works out. You've been on quite a journey. Xxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Thank you but there won't be a next one. 6 losses is enough for me to get that I'm not meant to give birth.


----------



## garfie

:cry: so sorry Dodge BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Laubull

Dodge I am so sorry, sending you lots of virtual hugs, I wish there was something I could say that would help. xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Dodge - as Laubull says, I wish there was something we could say to make you feel better. Just know we're all thinking about you. xx


----------



## loeylo

I don't really know your story but I am sorry to hear of your loss =[ xx

I have some symptoms but think I might be out for now as I felt super pregnant by this stage by my first two.


----------



## thethomsons

Dodge - I am truly truly sorry to hear your news. Know that we are here for you anytime you need to vent hun. Sending you hugs and prayers that you get through this difficult time xxx


----------



## Lou15

So very sorry Dodge. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies sorry I'm not on much these days..x

Dodge I'm very very sorry Hun, take some time, and see how u feel then...x

Cupcake I'm very pleased for u, on another thread I'm on a girl had bleeding twice at ur stage and she's now 31wks... So don't worry when's ur next scan Hun?xx

Manny how are u doing Hun?

Elaine I can't believe how far on you are now missy..x

Lou how are u? How's the sickness? Ad ur back?

Twinkle how are u keeping chick?x

Poptart how far on are u now Hun? u must not hav tht long now..x

Hey to anyone I've missed hope ur all well...xxxx


----------



## loeylo

I am super confused - I have started bleeding today, I normally have a 32 day cycle but I am only on day 27 - that is my shortest ever cycle! I am not sure if this could be implantation bleeding or if it is actually my period. I had pretty severe cramp (not horrific but enough to need painkillers) 
I'm not even sure when to test and I have never had implantation bleeding in the past so I am leaning towards period.


----------



## thethomsons

Hi girls how is everyone doing? I have my 20 week scan tomorrow and am so panicking incase something is wrong. I think after the year we have had I just can't relax. What were your 20 week scan experiences like? 

Needing some reassurance as got myself in a right state about it :-(. 

Also swaying as to whether should find out gender or not? DH says no, I'm not sure. 

Advice needed please xxx

PS Hope you are all well and I will be a much better poster if I get all clear tomorrow as will finally begin to get excited. xx


----------



## mannymoo

Good luck Elaine! If your babe has been moving about, I'm sure you will be just fine. But we all will always panic a bit before any scan. We didn't find out gender either. I wanted to but DH didn't and now I'm quite glad I didn't. But tried to do some shopping today and not knowing does make it all a bit harder.

Hope everyone else is well?

FMS - I made my first big purchases today - a car seat and pram! So exciting. Now I just have to get them back to South Africa from London... not quite sure how yet!


----------



## garfie

Manny - A big suitcase:winkwink:

Elaine - I'm sure you will be fine tomorrow:flower:

I stalk but don't have a lot to say - just plodding along:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## cupcake1981

So I seem to keep losing my subscription to this thread by mistake and then thinking noones commented for days - doh! Have a bit to catch up on now. 

Hope you are all well! 

Elaine good luck for scan today, baby will be perfect x

Dodge sorry for another loss x


----------



## thethomsons

Hey girls back from scan and EVERYTHING IS GREAT!!! I am soooo happy and relieved! Couldn't get proper view of spine the way baby was lying and the doctor asked me to get off bed and dance about to try and move it lol, never worked but did make us laugh! He then asked if we wanted to know what we were having and we said no but then there was a MAJOR POTTY shot and there was NO denying our little bundle is all BOY!! I said aloud "EH I can so see what it is!! and said its so a boy isn't it and the doctor laughed and agreed. THere was NOOO denying our little ones manhood lol. So after going to be Team Yellow we are now officially Team Blue! DH and I keeping it top secret between us so no one else will know till the birth but it gives us time to get our heads around it. My DS is going to have a little brother! I am majorly in the minority now lol! 


Very happy and looking forward to making plans now!! Oh and shopping!! 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## thethomsons

Meet our little blue bundle!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mannymoo

CONGRATS Elaine! Two little boys will be amazing... busy, but amazing! So pleased that everything went well Lets hope part 2 of your pregnancy is a lot less eventful than your first half! Lovely, perfect little pic too! x


----------



## garfie

Congrats Elaine - Boys are amazing - especially two, lots of fighting, arguing etc but at the end of the day you try and tell one of them off and the other is there to defend his brother BIG time - you can't win:haha:

Oh and did I mention the huge cuddles boys give their mamas too:happydance::happydance:

Congrats again hun:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Laubull

Elaine congratulations on your little boys, what lovely news  I am pleased everything is looking good, I hope you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy and hopefully relax a bit!

Manny what pram did you go for? Good luck getting it back to SA!

Garfie I hope your temp stays above that line!

Everyone else, expecting or not, sending you hugs.

x


----------



## mannymoo

Laubull - After trying every pram in John Lewis, I eventually went for the Bugaboo Cameleon - loved it! Also got the maxi-cosi pebble car seat which we were going to get in SA anyway but they were half the price here. It was all delivered this morning and the boxes are huge! Might have to ship it back instead of taking it on the plane. Have you got pram yet?


----------



## Laubull

Lol Manny, I can imagine you surrounded by massive boxes! You should be able to get it all back on the plane, out of the boxes though and you'll want to make sure you can protect it well when it goes in the hold. My friend has gone for the cameleon and she can't wait! We've gone for the Quinny Buzz 3 and Maxicosi cabrio fix. 

X


----------



## amazingLife

Congrats all ladies expecting, can i join this thread. Wow this looks like a reaaly lucky thread.i had 2 early miscarriages in past .back to ttcafter 4 months.,fingerscrossed may this my lucky month its month of love,,i got engaged to husband 5 years ago in february,so hoping this to be lucky month


----------



## mannymoo

Welcome amazing life. Hope the thread brings you lots and lots of luck. Happy and healthy third time lucky! x


----------



## CherylC3

thethomsons said:


> Meet our little blue bundle!

Congrats Hun great pic, and yeah for team blue. :happydance: xx


----------



## SATH

Hey everybody im back from hols. We had such a great time shame we're both full of colds now. 

Hope everyone is doin well. Some great scan pics about.


----------



## twinkle_paws

Hi ladies!
Sorry not been on much, was away on hol and now struggling with tiredness now back at work!

Elaine, glad your scan went well. Yay, to your baby boy!!

Manny, sounds like a succesful shopping trip. Have you managed to get your pram etc shipped to SA ok?

SATH, welcome home! Glad you had a great time but sorry to hear you have the cold. Good luck for when you get back to TTC ;)

Cupcake, how are you doing? 

I had booking in appt with midwife this avo, she was really nice. Took bloods, checked urine, BP and asked lots of questions. Am being referred to consultant as I am on red pathway due to thyroid. Hopeully not long to wait for 12 week scan, although pretty nervous about it already!!

Hope everyone else I have missed is well xxx


----------



## Lou15

Hi amazingLife, welcome to the thread, hope it brings you lots of luck!

Welcome back SATH, would love to hear more about your holiday if you have the time. Where are you in your cycle now?

Elaine, congratulations on joining me and Cheryl in Team Blue! So nice that your wee boy is getting a brother! 

AFM, I AM ON MATERNITY LEAVE!!!! I can't believe I made it, I was so worried all the way through that I might have to stop early due to not being well. Yesterday was my last working day, and after 4 hours spent doing paperwork today I am now officially free! 
I had my 32 week scan on Tuesday to check the position of my placenta and fortunately it has moved and is nowhere near my cervix now. But they also checked baby's growth and discovered that he is very big, right at the top end of normal, currently about 4.5lbs/ 2kg!! I can't believe it, after all those months of hardly eating! I suppose it just shows that baby takes what it needs! But I also don't even look that big (apparently) and I can still fit into normal size 10 jeans! I asked about Gestational Diabetes, but they definitely don't think I have that, although I haven't had a glucose tolerance test or anything. I am feeling a bit more worried about labour now, but am just trying to on the fact that my baby is ok, better to have a big healthy boy than one who is struggling.

How is everyone else? xx


----------



## amazingLife

Thanks Lou and congrats on pregnancy..i am 7dpo today..one more week to go :wacko:


----------



## mannymoo

Hi ladies. Have had a terrible afternoon. I had a massive bleed and have been admitted to hospital. Baby is fine and kicking away, placenta is attached and cervix is closed so they don't know where the blood came from. Going to be here for a few days and then on bed rest for a while. They will start me on steroids at 27 weeks as there is a good chance baby will come early. Just hoping not too early. Will keep you all posted. X


----------



## garfie

BIG :hugs: hun I had massive bleeds with both my boys and they are now 10yrs old and 12yrs old - try not to worry sometimes it depends were the placenta is situated:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## SATH

Mannymoo take care you're in the best place must have been so scary. Keep us posted i'll b thinking of you x

Lou wow maty leave you lucky thing. Its coming round so fast. Im v jealous just for the leave alone. We had a great holiday. Totally chilled out in langkawi. Borneo was much more developed than i expected. Got to orangutans little orphans omg they are so cute their faces are so expressive.

Im now cd27 no sign of ov this month wonder if its the long haul flight followed by bad cold. Feel really down like its never going to happen. I should b 36 weeks pregnant right now boo hoo.


----------



## thethomsons

Mannymoo I am thinking about you and hope everything is fine, I am sure it will be! Bleeding is very common so try not to worry! I remember being on holiday at 6 months pregnant with DS1 and calling the maternity unit from Spain as was so worried due to bleeding. Ended up absolutely nothing to worry about. Let us know how you get on hun. 

How is everyone else doing?

Lou - can't believe you are on ML how exciting!! 

Amazing life - good luck with everything. 

SATH - Hope your feeling a bit better, it's horrible when you think of where you might have been. My SIL just had her baby three weeks ago and it hit me a bit that I should have had TWO before her but never turned out. It's hard. Sending you hugs. 

AFM - STILL off work, was at physio yesterday and she said that I shouldn't be thinking of work as still a lot of healing going on muscle wise. My muscles are weak from operation and not had a chance to heal before I have ballooned so bit of a special case really. Going for a rescan of baby tomorrow as they couldn't get a proper look at spine as he wasn't for moving! Looking forward to getting a second option on gender too, been having doubts last few days that maybe they got it wrong lol. Mind you the potty shot I saw there was no doubt lol. Will let you know how it goes anyway! 
Oh an got my pram out and gave it to mum to clean up as a bit dusty from being in cupboard since DS! Here's a wee pic, hope you like! xx
 



Attached Files:







images.jpg
File size: 6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Lou15

Thinking of you Manny. How are you today? Any further bleeding? xx

SATH, you will get there in the end, I am sure of it. Your next cycle will be a fresh start after your holiday and you can really go for it then. And your holiday sounds like it was amazing!

Elaine, just take it easy and try not to worry too much about work. Having surgery just before your belly started stretching will make healing very hard work in itself.

How is everyone else? x x


----------



## Laubull

Manny, I am so sorry to hear about your bleed, the other girls are right, try and relax and not to worry too much, if that is possible! Your baby is obviously happy in there kicking away so fingers crossed for a smooth 14 weeks 
 
Sath, I know it is easy for me to say but it will happen, at points I never believed it would and here I am. Lou is right, your next cycle will be a fresh start. Big hugs to you.

Amazinglife, fingers crossed for a weeks time!

Garfie, sending you BFP vibes, hope you O soon.

Elaine, pram looks fab! It won't be too long and you'll be using it, scary thought how time flies! Listen to the physio and don't worry about work, after they are the experts. Hope the scan goes well tomorrow 

Lou, I am so jealous you're on maternity leave and can still fit in your size 10 jeans, I definitely can't! Are you enjoying relaxing or do you have lots to do?

AFM, I am 27 weeks, so into the final trimester, or is that 28 weeks?! Anyway I can't believe where the time is going! Other than feeling very tired and fed up of work (I have 11 weeks to go, working right up unti 38 weeks) I am good, it still feels surreal at times.

Hugs to anyone I've missed.

x


----------



## amazingLife

mannymoo said:


> Hi ladies. Have had a terrible afternoon. I had a massive bleed and have been admitted to hospital. Baby is fine and kicking away, placenta is attached and cervix is closed so they don't know where the blood came from. Going to be here for a few days and then on bed rest for a while. They will start me on steroids at 27 weeks as there is a good chance baby will come early. Just hoping not too early. Will keep you all posted. X

Mannymoo,don't stress out..if baby is fine and kicking it will all be fine.take good rest..you are in my prayers.


----------



## Lou15

Laubull, I have bits and pieces to do around the house.....we aimed to decorate the nursery, our bedroom, the spare room and the living room, and get a new kitchen before baby arrives. We have done most of the big things but still have some curtains and things to get, some tiling to be done in the kitchen etc. But we are well on track so mostly I shall be relaxing, walking our dog, and looking after my very hard-working farmer husband. He was so delighted today to get a lovely big packed lunch brought to him out in the tractor (weather was just too good for him to waste time stopping for lunch!). I feel so much better already - managed a long walk today that I couldn't have dreamed of doing last week. I so recommend maternity leave!! I can absolutely understand wanting to work as late as you can to have more time with your baby afterwards, but if it all gets too much I would recommend stopping a little earlier if you can and spending the time looking after yourself xx


----------



## Laubull

Glad to hear you're relaxing Lou! It sounds like you have it all organised too, good job! I can imagine you'll have an amazing time bringing baby up on the farm  In the meantime enjoy walking the dog, spoiling DH and most importantly, relaxing!

I will bear in mind finishing early but hope I can last the distance.

Are you planning to return to work?

X


----------



## twinkle_paws

Manny, sorry to hear you are in hospital following the bleed. I really hope it has stopped and everything is ok, definitely sounds good that bubs is still active in there though! Will be thinking of you and popping on to see how you are.

Lou, maternity leave sounds amazing!!! Enjoy every minute. Are you still getting induced early due to your SPD?

Elaine, sorry to hear you are still in alot of pain. Must be very frustrating but you must put yourself first and not worry too much about work. Pram looks lovely by the way!

SATH, wow you holiday sounds great! Hope you are over your cold now too. Dio you use OPK's and/or chart? If you use OPK maybe you just missed your surge this month? Or have maybe had an anovulatory cycle? I know I had one of there while TTC, it is so frustrating and I can really sympathise for you. Here's hoping you Ov soon or start a fresh new cycle.

Amazinglife, don't think I have said hi to you yet so HI!! Good luck this cycle, will be checking for any news!

Garfie, hope you are well to, good luck this cycle :)

Laubull, congrats on Tri 3! Woo hoo!! Sorry to hear that work is a bit of a drag, maybe you can start counting down the weeks now though!

I have the date for my 12 week scan, it's the 5th of March so just a couple of weeks. Am so nervous though! Please be ok in there bubs!! Still feeling nauseous, tired and very hungry so hoping all is well.

xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Twink mine is the 8th!!! Have you had another since your early one? I wish I had another lined up as it still feels so far away!! Have had ridiculous ms last 2 days and been off work and everything so hoping its a good sign.


----------



## twinkle_paws

Cupcake, sorry you have been feeling so bad but that is defo a good sign. I kinda wish my nausea was a bit worse just for reasurrance. No, I haven't had another scan since the 29th when I was 7 weeks. The next 2 weeks are really going to drag, hoped they would have offered me another scan but guess they must have been happy to let me wait til 12 weeks so trying to see the good side. I am so nervous about my scan though. How do you feel about yours? x


----------



## cupcake1981

Twink it's weird it was worse yesterday than it ever has been yesterday like I thought I had a bug or something but it was only one end so think must be ms. Feel crap today still and have the start of a cold so rubbish all round. I'm dreading my scan tbh, so scared that I will have had another mmc, and it's right b4 Mother's Day which will make bad news soooo much worse. So desperately want it to be good news, hard to believe it could be!


----------



## Laubull

Twinkle and Cupcake fingers crossed for both of your scans, both in the same week is a good sign!

Rainbow baby dust  x


----------



## twinkle_paws

Thanks Laubull! As Cupcake said I find it hard to imagine getting the scan and seeing a baby in there but must stay positive!!

Hope you feel better soon Cupcake xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks lau and Twinkle xx


----------



## Laubull

I think you resign yourself to bad news but just think you've both had a good 7 week scan, your 12 will be too, try to stay positive


----------



## cupcake1981

So hope so Lau, thinking it will be even more heartbreaking if it goes wrong after seeing a hb x


----------



## thethomsons

Try to stay positive girls, one thing I really must say is dont pin your hopes on symptoms being a good sign, my last mc I had sooo many strong symptoms I felt like death and things unfortunately went wrong, this time I've had barely any symptoms at all and am now nearly 23 weeks. So if your not feeling too ill don't worry it's not necessarily a bad thing. 

Any news on Mannymoo?

Xx


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

How are we all? - lots to catch up on I tried to stalk - but that didn't work as hubby has had me helping him both in what was left of the factory and also at home on an evening typing quotes, rotas, emails etc.:wacko:

The last few weeks have taken its toll on us both especially as a couple as my hubby has gone from manual work (a printer) wondering what's for tea:haha: to his dads right hand man making decisions involving millions of pounds:wacko: so as you can imagine he suddenly has all this responsibility and the welfare of the other 15 staff as well as companies etc to consider now so as a family we have taken a bit of a back seat and all the child care and household has been left to me - which has been fun considering the children half been on half term and the eldest who has autism hates change - can't have more of a change than mum working:flower:

One good thing we know the fire was not deliberate or foul play so there is no reason why the insurance should not pay out - eventually!:happydance: in the meantime hubby will probably have to work away in a different town for a few shifts (well if he expects the men to do it - so he should to) he also may have to go away to Italy to sources new machines. I think hubby still can't get over the fact how much in the last few weeks his dad has aged and this has put a lot of the responsibility on his shoulders:wacko:

Hubby does now know though that I am not one of his men - but his wife and whilst I support him I will not be taken for granted etc - as the other evening he came home stressed and was in the bath relaxing, I went up to ask him a perfectly reasonable question about the car (it needed new tyres and I needed to budget of course) he told me to stop nagging him and that I sounded like........(he hates this woman with a passion - she is the wife of one of the men) lazy, inconsiderate, selfish etc you will all have met the type thinks she is a cut above and should be treat like a princess whilst not putting anything into a relationship.:growlmad: Well sorry ladies I just blew and I picked up his work clothes which were artistically thrown on the bathroom floor and threw them in the bath with him - it didn't help his mood but boy did I feel better:haha:

Anyway now I am off to stalk properly and hopefully I will be able to get on here a bit more regularly now things are getting into a different routine once again:flower:

:hugs:

X



X


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies - TGIF! So much news to catch up on!!

Garfie - not sure if I missed some past posts but what fire did you have? Sounds like things have been a bit hectic. Hopefully will calm down soon. I did chuckle about you throwing DHs clothes into the bath - the things we do to make ourselves feel better. LOL. Hope your cycle is being cooperative at the moment?

Lou - I can't believe you're on maternity leave already. It feels like just a few months ago that you got your BFP. Its so exciting now that little babies are imminent. Although sounds like you are just as busy on leave as you were when you were at work. And about those size 10 jeans - thats just not fair. Have you got a bump pic to share? Eeekk about the big baby!!!

Sath welcome back from holidays. Hope the cold is better. Any sign of OV? I agree with the other ladies - your next cycle will be a fresh start and I'm sure that will bring good news. We got this BFP straight after our last holidays. Fingers crossed x

Amazing life - its nearly testing time - whooo hoo! When will you test. Any symptoms to report?

Twinkle and Cupcake - its great that you both have your scans within a few days of each other. I think you will both be just fine! I think I've asked before but do either of you have dopplers? That is the only thing that got me through from about 10 weeks until my scan at 13 weeks. Stay positive. I can't wait to see some lovely little scans!

Laubull I think you are very brave to work until 38 weeks. What do you do? Hoping it is desk-bound and not an active job. Hooray for being in the third tri. I work on third try being from 27 weeks and I think thats how B&B do it to. I can't wait to be there - 6 more days!

Elaine - I can share your pain. Having being on bed rest for 5 days, I am about to go insane. But the ladies are right, you just need to take it easy for a little while longer. Maybe even just resign yourself to the fact that you may not go back to work before baby arrives. How was your follow-up scan this week? Did they confirm a boy?

Cheryl and Poptart - hope you're both doing well??

FMS - I got out of hospital on Wednesday night and have just been relaxing ever since. The bleeding stopped on Tuesday but because I had lost so much blood (about a pint in a couple of minutes!), they kept me in a bit longer. I went back my GYN this morning and all is looking fine. My cervix is a little bit shorter than it should be so he thinks baby will be early but hopefully not too early. I've had 4 steroids shots and go back for more in 2 weeks time. But we've got lots of exciting things to look forward to - our maternity hospital tour next week (even though I've just spent 3 days there!), 4D scan the week after and our ante-natal classes start on the 4th March. I just want the next few weeks to fly by so I can be in some sort of "safe-zone".

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend. xx


----------



## amazingLife

Thats great news manymoo..Hope evrything will be fine in coming days too.As for me, i am 12 dpo had some cramps yesterday whole day..thats it for symptoms .they could be AF coming symptoms too.will wait for one week before testing if AF doesn't show up.Wish me luck ;-)


----------



## mannymoo

Wow amazing life. You have a lot of patients! I would have been testing since 10dpo already. Let's hope the cramps are growing uterus cramps and not AF cramps. I've had them with 2 of my 3 pregnancies so hoping it's a good sign!


----------



## Lou15

Garfie, I didn't know about the fire either, what happened? 
Love that you threw DH's clothes in the bath, might make him think twice before snapping at you again! It sounds like you have been an absolutely fantastic, supportive wife of late and you deserve some appreciation! xx

Manny, so pleased that all is currently well. Here's hoping your little one will hang on in there a few more weeks. For some reason, 34 weeks has always stood out for me as feeling quite a 'safe' time to get to, because if baby were to come then apparently they wouldn't need to give steroids at that point. But you have had steroids anyway now which is great. Every single day in there counts and makes it more likely that everything will be ok. Keep us posted xx

Amazinglife, I agree with Manny, you are extremely patient! Think most of us here are poas addicts, holding out even til AF was due was always beyond me!


----------



## mannymoo

Lou I agree about the 34 weeks. And you're just a few days off that. Are you still thinking about being induced earlier? Or will you stick it out a bit longer now that you're not working?


----------



## Lou15

Manny- have decided to definitely try to avoid induction now- from what I've read and been told, it would mean a lot more monitoring and a higher likelihood of intervention being needed, and I really think that with my pelvis as it is I will be better off keeping moving if possible and not having to be confined to a bed. Life is definitely a lot more bearable now than it was a week ago! I am managing to do plenty of walking now which seems to be helping, and I'm enjoying an afternoon nap each day as well- absolute bliss! x


----------



## amazingLife

Mannymoo and Lou,
I have bad experiences with early testing,i have miscarried twice ,within 3-4 days of testing positive,i am just scared..4.5 weeks is max i have gone far in pregnancy...although if bad things have too happen they will but..i will atleast be saved of getting hurt


----------



## garfie

Sorry Ladies I thought I mentioned it - or maybe I didn't we got a call 2 weeks ago today to say the factory that belongs to my father in law was burning down :cry: I was feeling sorry for myself as the witch had put in an appearance again - but after getting that call I gave myself a quick kick to the bum and got on with helping instead of moping:happydance:

Lou - I agree induction is fine - if either you or the baby needs it - but having being induced on son number 2 I wouldn't recommend it, not only was it painful it was also a waste of time in my case (they did it because he was 2 weeks late):flower: Where is that bump pic - in fact ladies where are any of your bump pics?:winkwink:

Amazing - I have to agree I test far to early - partly because I need early intervention though what they can do I don't know - I have HCG tests and worry I then have scans and worry - ttc and beyond is one big worry - so if you feel happier not testing then I say don't however we will all be there cheering you on when you do:happydance:

Sath - Where are you in your cycle hun :flower:

Twinkle/Cupcake - Can't wait to see your scan pics - good luck at your appointment ladies:flower:

Laubull - Working upto 38 weeks - go you - I worked up until the night before with son number 1 :happydance: however he was a month early:haha:

Elaine - Hope you are taking it as easy as you have been told - if the doc says complete bed rest that's what he means:blush:

Mannymoo - How are you feeling hun now after your scare - you have such a busy time ahead:happydance:

Love to all the other ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## mannymoo

Garfie I see you had a big temp increase yesterday. Was that Ov? Hope its your month!!


----------



## garfie

Manny - Hope so hun - but who knows with this body of mine:haha: back to waiting again - let's see what the next couple of days bring hopefully some Cross hairs :winkwink:

How are you feeling now hun - kids are back to school today so enjoying the peace and quiet :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Laubull

Garfie, sorry to hear about the fire, I hope everything goes through ok on the insurance. I like the look of your chart though, I hope that was ovulation, fingers crossed for a BFP this month 

Only 10 weeks left at work......arghhhh! On a positive note I had my 28 week check up today, bloods done for GD, heard baby's heartbeat, measuring on track and had the whooping cough injection, all in one visit!

Hope everyone is well 

x


----------



## amazingLife

Got my AF yestersay :dohh::cry:


----------



## mannymoo

Sorry amazing life. Sending big hugs. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Sorry amazing life :( good luck for this cycle x


----------



## Lou15

So sorry Amazinglife. You will get that sticky BFP in the end, I am sure xx

Garfie, sorry to hear about the fire. Hope it all gets sorted and doesn't cause you too much hassle. I don't know much about charting, but if Manny and Laubull think it looks good for you, it must be! I'm rooting for you all the way!

Laubull, glad your appointment went well. Just take it a day at a time (provided you continue to feel up to it) and you will get to maternity leave in time and then you will have all that lovely time with your baby to enjoy afterwards xx

I also saw the midwife today, all well with me too, and she says no way does she think my baby will be as huge as they made me think at the hospital. She said she will fall over in shock if he's huge because where on earth is he hiding if that's the case! But she did say that my whole bump is just made up of baby, so although my bump is small, he is a good size, and all stretched out from my ribs to low down in my pelvis (yes, thank you baby, very comfortable for me!) - but definitely not huge! What a relief!

How is everyone else? xx


----------



## SATH

Sorry af got you this month amazing life, I'm waiting for her to show her evil face but a new month is a new chance.

Lou sounds like your little man is growing nicely how exciting. Are you starting to get nervous about the birth?

Manny how are you doin hon?

Sorry I havent been on in a while had a bit of a pity party going on. Having a long crazy cyclejust can't wait to get to the next cycle. March tough month had my fist m/c 31.3.12 and then my 2nd EDD was 18.3.13 yuck! We've booked day off work so maybe go to Welsh coast or something not making the same mistake of trying to work that day.

Take care everyone :hugs:


----------



## Lou15

SATH, it's horrible to have 2 significant dates coming up, but hopefully your luck will turn this month and you will get your BFP! My first due date was last July, and I got my sticky BFP that very month! Maybe your big trip just upset your cycle a bit and you will be back to normal this month. Good luck!

I am a little nervous about the birth, especially if he is going to be on the big side, but mostly I am just so excited to meet my little man!!


----------



## mannymoo

Sath - I got this BFP the cycle that my first DD was. In fact, I got AF 2 days before the DD (probably one of the most mortifying days ever!!!) but straight after that came the most wonderful BFP. I really think that once the stress of the impending due date had passed, I relaxed a whole lot and that helped. My second DD was November and it was straight after my 13 weeks scan which was bitter-sweet. I really hope this is your cycle and have a sneaky feeling it will be. But will be thinking about you on your 2 dates anyway.

Garfie - what happened to your cycle? Was that a super-quick LP?

Lou if baby is over a certain size, can you request a C-section? The joys of living in South Africa - we get to chose what we want. Still hoping for a natural but not going to be too disappointed if I have to go the C-section route.


----------



## garfie

Manny - Thanks for stalking - I really don't know as I thought I had Od but FF doesn't agree:cry: and I still have sore boobs but at least they are easing a bit not as much as I would have hoped - not sure if its worth testing in a few days as this was such a weird cycle or just move on - what do you all think?:shrug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mannymoo

Garfie - no harm in testing just to see. Has AF been normal?


----------



## Laubull

Hey girls

Sath I am sorry about the dates, keeping everything crossed you get your BFP this month 

Lou, have you done any prep for the birth yet? Antenatal or yoga? Do you have a birth plan?

Garfie, I would have thought you ovulated too, on the 14th, maybe your temp on 16th was a blip? Have you tried adjusting it to see what FF does? If you do test though fingers crossed 

Hugs to everyone else!

x


----------



## Lou15

Laubull, where I live we just get one big (long!) day of antenatal lectures and that's it. It was good to hear them go over all the information, and have a tour of the hospital's maternity unit, but there wasn't much new information as I'd already done quite a bit of research myself. What about you? Have you been to classes or anything? My basic plan, if possible, is to keep moving and walking around for as long as I can, and then when that gets too sore to try getting in the water and hopefully have a water birth. I really don't want to be lying in bed much with my pelvis as it is. But who knows I may be begging for an epidural early on! My brother is a surgeon and his fiancee is an anaesthetist and they both just say go for the epidural! 

Manny, I think I could request a caesarean but my midwife has reassured me that baby will be a good size, but not huge, so unless her opinion changes I will try for a natural birth. Everyone comments that my bump is small, so really, where could this giant baby they spoke about at the hospital possibly be hiding?!

Garfie, good luck this cycle. As i've said before, I have no idea about temping, but I've got my fingers crossed for you! x


----------



## Laubull

Lou, we start our antenatal classes tonight! We've signed up for NCT ones so I think there's 6 in total, I'll let you know if I learn anything interesting. I've also been doing pregnancy yoga which has been good, I am hoping to put into practice all of the breathing exercises I've learnt, but I'll probably forget! One tip, you should pant when you're pushing, it's apparently more effective and there is less chance of tearing. I have the same birth plan as you, try and have an active labour until it's time to birth/the pain is too much and then into the pool. It's interesting what your brother and SIL say, I get that the epidural will stop the pain but you hear so many stories about it slowing labour down, baby gets tired, baby needs monitoring, you're stuck to a bed and then have to give birth in what is probably the most unhelpful position. That said, I'll probably scream the hospital down for one! Re: the size of your baby, trust your midwife, I am sure you'll be fine 

x


----------



## twinkle_paws

Hi everyone!
I've not been on for ages and looks like I have lots to catch up on so will get busy with that this evening.
Just thought I'd let you all know I had my 12 week scan today and everything was great. Very busy baby doing headstands! Measuring 12 + 6 so new due date 11th of Sept! I am so relieved and just delighted. Was so nervous this morning but as soon as she put the prob thing on my tummy you could see baby wriggling around, was amazing!!
Have attached a wee pic :happydance:
xxx
 



Attached Files:







12+6.png
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## garfie

Twinkle - Lovely pic hun - are you finding out the gender or is it a surprise:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## cupcake1981

Twinkle so happy for you!! What a lovely clear picture!!!! Fxd mine goes as well on Friday!!!


----------



## twinkle_paws

Thanks Garfie, just reading about the fire, how awful! Glad life is calming down a bit again now. Good luck this cycle xx

Thanks Cupcake, what time is your scan on Fri? Will be thining of you and sndig good luck vibes xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

It's at 10:10 in the am so no waiting around all day thank goodness! Feeling so nervous for it!


----------



## garfie

Got my appointment through for the 27 March :happydance: Also got my supply of OPKs - so whats a girl gotta do? - POAS of course:haha:

HELP - It's positive wtf I surely can't be O this early - anyone wanna see can put a pic up?:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## thethomsons

Hey yeah def post picture hun x


----------



## garfie

Maybe I should have waited for it to dry - but OMG so close :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Opk
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## thethomsons

I wouldn't say positive hun so think you are ok!! My positive opks were always much darker than control line. Keep close eye might not be far away!


----------



## garfie

Ok maybe we should BD anyway just in case - of course:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Laubull

Wow Garfie that's early to get a postive OPK, you better get busy :sex: ;-)


----------



## Laubull

Congrats on getting the appointment through too


----------



## thethomsons

Can't do any harm!


----------



## garfie

Is this a clearer pic?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mannymoo

Garfie defiantly dtd just in case. I also don't think it's 100% positive but could be close. Try again tomorrow. Maybe you've been Ov'ing earlier than you thought this whole time?!?


----------



## thethomsons

Garfie how's the testing going? 

How is everyone? 

Will reply more later when on computer! X


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey ladies

Little update, had my scan yesterday and looks like I'm hopefully 3rd time lucky to! Little bubs was waving and wriggling and arching its back!! Feel like the luckiest girl alive right now! 

xx


----------



## mannymoo

Congrats cupcake! Excellent news! Did you get any pics that you can share with us? You must be over the moon!


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks manny, we are soooooo happy :).Well only a couple and I have made it my avatar, if I manage to get on the laptop today ill upload :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Would love some gender guesses! All the girls on a thread I post on regularly say boy....but I've been so sick it has to be a girl lol!


----------



## garfie

Cupcake - Aw hun that must be such a relief:happydance: if it helps any I wasn't sick with either of my boys:flower:

Can't wait to see the pics

:hugs:

X


----------



## Laubull

Fab news cupcake, can't wait to see piccie 

X


----------



## mannymoo

I'm going with boy too but I'm terrible at these things. Do you have a preference? Very sweet pic! Lou and Cheryl were both very sick and having boys so it's definitly possible!


----------



## thethomsons

I've had no sickness and I'm having boy!!!


----------



## Lou15

Congratulations Cupcake! I think boy too! Your 12 week scan picture looks very much like mine! Was just going to say what Manny said- that both Cheryl and I had awful sickness and are team blue! 
I am so fed up today- my pelvis shifted last night and I literally screamed when I tried to move, and it has been sore ever since, and my baby is right up under my ribs and I feel like I can't breathe! Sorry to be a misery! Anyone else having a bad day? xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Lou that sounds so painful! I hope you have your feet up.

Weird now everyone thinks boy lol! I however think girl and am sticking to that!


----------



## bagpuss19

Hello I'm very tentatively creaping in here to join you. I got a bfp on Sunday just past. I have got s DS already who will be 3 end of may. We have had two mc's in the last few months and I have had no ad between any pregnancies. The first I got to 8 weeks then started spotting and turned out baby had stopped growing at 6 that was December then jan I got another bfp but that ended after a week so I guess I was five weeks ish. This time I have no idea how far along I am as we weren't trying to get preg it just happened. I'm guessing having had a neg test followed by a positive I'm around 5-6 so very early days. My clearblue digital went from 1-2 on Sunday to 2-3 on Wednesday so I'm hoping that's a good sign and I will prob take another tomorrow in the hope its gone up again :wacko:

I'm really nervous and first few days had really sore lower back but that seems to have eased and have had the odd crampy feeling and tight stomach so who knows it seems these symptoms can be normal for some and not for others. I guess there is not bleeding which is good. But then I do think back to my first mc and think my body didn't notice till 2 weeks later so it not next a good sign

Worry worry:nope::wacko:


----------



## mannymoo

Hi bagpuss and welcome. It's a great sign your cb digi has changed. Sounds very promising to me. And there are lots of ladies that have been third time luck with no AF. Let's hope you're one of them! Are you going to try get an early scan? Fingers crossed for you. X

Lou sorry you're having such a hard time but you're so close to the end. Hang in there and before you know it, you're little guy will be here. Maybe you can go back to the earlier induction if the pain doesn't subside.


----------



## twinkle_paws

Yay Cupcake, looks like we are both going to be 3rd time locky!! Pic is very cute!

Sorry you're so sorry Lou, can you go back and see the physio?

Welcome and good luck bagpuss!

xxx


----------



## mah0113

hi ladies, no bfp yet but wanted to join teh group. I am on cd1 after my 2nd mc in february. Dr did some blood tests, mostly blood clotting disorders, and prescribed crinone based on my mc history [both at 5 weeks]--I am PRAYING thsi cycle sticks..I wil be using opk's for the first time and start the progesterone suppositories rt after ovulation up until either AF or a bfp. 

This is silly but, I was wondeirng nonetheless: both times I got preg, it had been a weird month where we only had time to bd two or three times---and so I had to have conceived when the sperm was "old" so probably sitting in there for quite some time. Do you think this can lead to mc? So, for ex, an older sperm not having good quality and fertilizing an egg would lead to a non viable preg?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies hope ur all well... Congrats on the new bfps and welcome to the new comers.x

Afm I started my antinatal classes last wk and I'm on mat leave now... My boy is in frank breech and I've to go on the 20thfor my midwife and dr to decide whether I. Get a section or not..x

How are u all doing? Has pop tart had he baby yet?xx


----------



## bagpuss19

Thanks for welcoming me I really really want this one to stick. I have a gp appt on thurs which was to discuss the two mc and push for testing but now I'm pregnant again so think ill try get an early scan. Is there anything else I should/could ask about? Any blood tests I should request? I'm soooooo tired I'm hoping this is a good sign rater than a bad! Still a bit crampy tho which makes me nervous. I'm thinking I'm at the earliest 5 weeks and the latest 6, so will be either 5+4 or 6+4 ish by the time I see the gp.

Thanks guys xx


----------



## mannymoo

Bagpus - I wouldn't have a scan before 7-8 weeks, especially if you're not 100% sure when you actually conceived. Best thing at this stage would be to ask for repeat blood tests to make sure your HCG is going up suitably (and also to test your progresterone) and try get a scan for a few weeks time. My doctor put me on progesterone supplements for the first 12 weeks as well as low dose aspirin which I'm still on. Perhaps you can ask your doc about that?

Welcome Mah0113 and sorry for your losses. Fingers crossed you get lucky this cycle! I don't think old sperm is necessarily a reason for miscarriage. If it was old, it probably wuldn't be able to fertilise the egg. I used pre-seed for this pregnancy and it does help keep sperm going strong for longer so maybe give it a try.

Cheryl - how many weeks are you? You must be very close now - very exciting!!

FMS - not much. got a scan tomorrow but DH is away so its just me. And then we have our 4D scan on Thursday which I am very excited about!


----------



## thethomsons

Hey welcome to all the newbies! 

Glad to hear all the bumps are doing well at all different stages!

Definitely a lucky forum!

Have copied the post I have put in 2nd trimester as saves me retyping. Please help me decide what's for best!

Girls I'm looking for advice can you give me your opinions please ......
I have been off work since 12 weeks pregnant as I had to have a major laparotomy where I had appendix and also part of bowel removed. Baby survived ordeal really well and im so blessed. I'm not 25 weeks and baby wise everything great. The problem is that since operation I have had terrible ligament pain as well as terrible rib pain. The rib pain comes from the operation recovery as the consultant had to separate my '6 back' to get into investigate pain i was in. The ligament pain is from weakened muscles due to operation mixed with my ever growing belly as baby grows. So when I'm on feet for too long I get really sore and stiff. Also I can't bend much due to rib pain which is also not helped by every growing belly. The physio I see said she thought avoid work as could be very difficult. I'm a primary school teacher so quite a physical job. So my problem is, I have a sick line covering me till 15th April which is 7 weeks before maternity leave starts. As I am off with a non pregnancy illness it doesn't affect my maternity leave which will start on 3rd June. That's leaves 7 weeks where i either go back to work and struggle on the 7 weeks or I get another line to take me to start of maternity leave? I so don't know what to do for best? I don't want to be off if I should be battling on? What I am scared about though is that my work have disciplinary procedures linked to long term absence and if I go back and then go off again then that puts me up a stage which isn't good if that makes sence. Also there is a teacher covering my class who the boss wants to use for my mat leave and she did mention that me going back might mean she loses her. (That couldn't be a reason for me not to go back though) 

So what would you do in my position? I will be 30 weeks pg by the the time need to go back or get another sick line to take me to 3rd June. 

All opinions appreciated! Thanks again girls xxx


----------



## bagpuss19

Hi everyone 
Thanks for the welcome I really hope I get to stay. Had a crappy day todayive been feeling really low and lonely. I'm crampy today worse than other days so I'm worried no bleeding tho. But I was out with my DS swimming this am then softplay this aft. Got a message from friend we were with asking if I was ok as seemed very flat. I am flat but I haven't told anyone and feel so lonely going through this anxiety without having anyone to talk to. They don't warn you how tough actual pregnancy is after mc! Xx


----------



## mah0113

thanks manny. That makes sense. We use conceive plus, I like it so far...and it helped us conceive twice fairly quickly so I feel happy with it. 

I read lots of positive stories today and felt much more confident that the 3rd one will stick :)

When is everyone testing? I will be testing April 7/8


----------



## mannymoo

Elaine - quite a tough situation. TBH I don't think you will be feeling like doing much work at 30 weeks. I'm approaching that now and feel like working less and less every day. Has your work indicated if they will follow through on disciplinary action for long term absence? Sounds to me like it might suit both you and your employer by not going back to work as they can then keep the replacement on. Perhaps you can try chat to them and see what the likelihood is of disciplinary action and if they are against it, I would avoid working all together. You don't need to get that far into your pregnancy and then struggle through the last few weeks. Rather take it easy. Keep us posted on what you decide.

Bagpuss sorry you had a bad day yesterday. Hope today is better.
Mah0113 will be thinking of you on 7/8 April. Fingers crossed.

Hi everyone else. Hope you're all well.
x


----------



## Laubull

Elaine it sounds like you're in a really tricky situation and to be honest I wouldn't know what to do either, I am 30 weeks now and agree with Manny, working is no fun! I think what Manny said is right, try and speak to your work off the record, be honest with them about how you feel, obviously you want to go back but you're concerned that if you go back you won't be able to do your job properly and where will that leave them? If your boss is a good boss, which I am sure they are, they will try and resolve the situation. Sorry it's not more straight forward.

Welcome to the news girls, I have everything crossed for third time lucky for you both. Bagpuss are you getting an early scan? And mah fingers crossed for testing 

Everyone else I hope you're well, sorry I can't remember everything that is posted!

AFM I am 30 weeks, yeahhhhhhh! 3/4 of the way through, only 10 weeks left, I cannot believe how quick it's going. I've been so tired and had an emotional weekend, my Dad had a heart scare, apparently all is ok but I can't stop worrying about it :-( Anyway my work is flexible so I am taking today to work from home, check emails and start getting organised for when I leave in under 8 weeks!

Hugs to all. xxx


----------



## bagpuss19

Laubull said:


> Elaine it sounds like you're in a really tricky situation and to be honest I wouldn't know what to do either, I am 30 weeks now and agree with Manny, working is no fun! I think what Manny said is right, try and speak to your work off the record, be honest with them about how you feel, obviously you want to go back but you're concerned that if you go back you won't be able to do your job properly and where will that leave them? If your boss is a good boss, which I am sure they are, they will try and resolve the situation. Sorry it's not more straight forward.
> 
> Welcome to the news girls, I have everything crossed for third time lucky for you both. Bagpuss are you getting an early scan? And mah fingers crossed for testing
> 
> Everyone else I hope you're well, sorry I can't remember everything that is posted!
> 
> AFM I am 30 weeks, yeahhhhhhh! 3/4 of the way through, only 10 weeks left, I cannot believe how quick it's going. I've been so tired and had an emotional weekend, my Dad had a heart scare, apparently all is ok but I can't stop worrying about it :-( Anyway my work is flexible so I am taking today to work from home, check emails and start getting organised for when I leave in under 8 weeks!
> 
> Hugs to all. xxx

I have the gp on thurs so will ask I think. I know it's early but I think I would rather feel like I knew what was going on! I appreciate I might not be able to see much but I guess they then have something to compare the next scan to?


----------



## Laubull

I think it's worth asking bagpuss. I had a scan at 7 weeks and you could see baby was in the right place and there was a heartbeat too. However if you don't get one be positive, you've had no bleeding which is a positive sign


----------



## Lou15

Hi Bagpuss and welcome! Sorry you had a tough day yesterday, it is very hard being pregnant after 2 losses but all the ladies on here will help keep you going! Some cramping can be completely normal in early pregnancy, there's a lot going on in there at the moment so you're bound to feel something, especially when you're worried and you notice every twinge. I was scanned weekly from just over 5 weeks, and I found it very reassuring. Good luck and keep us posted.

Welcome Mah0113! I am so very sorry for your losses and hope this forum brings you lots of comfort and luck.

Laubull,sorry to hear about your Dad, but be reassured that anything heart-wise is always taken very seriously and investigated fully, so if they say all is ok then I'm sure it must be x

Elaine, from what you have said I think you would be much better off just staying off work through to maternity leave. Working in 3rd tri is hard enough without all your additional aches and pains. I would think it would be very stressful returning after a long absence and you don't need any additional stress at the moment either. Surely they wouldn't have any basis for disciplinary action given what you have been through? You and baby are most important at the moment, look after yourself if you possibly can.

Everyone else, I hope you're ok. Sending love and good wishes xx


----------



## bagpuss19

Lou15 said:


> Hi Bagpuss and welcome! Sorry you had a tough day yesterday, it is very hard being pregnant after 2 losses but all the ladies on here will help keep you going! Some cramping can be completely normal in early pregnancy, there's a lot going on in there at the moment so you're bound to feel something, especially when you're worried and you notice every twinge. I was scanned weekly from just over 5 weeks, and I found it very reassuring. Good luck and keep us posted.
> 
> Welcome Mah0113! I am so very sorry for your losses and hope this forum brings you lots of comfort and luck.
> 
> Laubull,sorry to hear about your Dad, but be reassured that anything heart-wise is always taken very seriously and investigated fully, so if they say all is ok then I'm sure it must be x
> 
> Elaine, from what you have said I think you would be much better off just staying off work through to maternity leave. Working in 3rd tri is hard enough without all your additional aches and pains. I would think it would be very stressful returning after a long absence and you don't need any additional stress at the moment either. Surely they wouldn't have any basis for disciplinary action given what you have been through? You and baby are most important at the moment, look after yourself if you possibly can.
> 
> Everyone else, I hope you're ok. Sending love and good wishes xx


Hi guys
Well yesterday no cramps just twinges and same today so far. I did another clearblue today and it has gone up to 3+ so that's got to be positive right? :thumbup:
Gp tomorrow...


----------



## mannymoo

Excellent news Bagpuss. I've read that lots of girls who have early losses struggle to get the required results on CB digitals so I think its a great sign that your pregnancy seems to be progressing nicely so far! GL for tomorrow.


----------



## mannymoo

Excellent news Bagpuss! I've read that lots of girls who have early losses struggle to get the required results on CB digitals so I think its a great sign that your pregnancy seems to be progressing nicely so far! GL for tomorrow!


----------



## mannymoo

Sorry - don't know why I sometimes get a double post. Think my computer is sloooowww.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I'm 35 wks now manny god can't believe ur 28wks :)

Elaine can u not get ur maternity leave to start at 30wks?x

Lou how are u doin Hun?x

Bag puss try to enjoy ur pregnancy Hun I kno it's hard after 2 losses but its only fair on ur baby to be excited..x

Laubull hope ur doing good Hun can't believe ur 30 wks x


----------



## Laubull

Cheryl and Lou you must be next to drop, or is poptart before you both? Either way thinking of you both lots, hope you get the birth you want 

Bagpuss 3+ weeks is great, I remember getting it with this pregnancy, didn't get it with any of my others so it must be a good sign 

Lou, thank you, you are right he's been looked after, it's just very scary. Fingers crossed for the best.

Hugs to all


----------



## CherylC3

Hey yeah but I thot pop tart was about 4wks ahead of us... S hoping to hear if her baby is on the way yet...x


----------



## garfie

That's great news bagpuss - good luck for your appointment tomorrow 

AFM - temps are extremely high - will probably crash tomorrow so just waiting:coffee::coffee:

I can't believe how far on you ladies are it seems like only yesterday (to me :haha:) you were announcing your BFPs one by one:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Lou15

I think Poptart is about 2 weeks ahead of me.....


----------



## thethomsons

I'm 26 weeks on Sunday!!


----------



## mannymoo

I am really getting excited for these babies to start being born!!


----------



## bagpuss19

I obviously have baby brain already as my appt is tomorrow :wacko:

Another day to wait but then I think each day is a milestone so I think if I can get a scan showing me past 6 weeks that will be the biggest milestone of all :thumbup:


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies - just wanted to post some pics from my scan yesterday. Unfortunately baby either had an arm, a leg, a hand or the umbilical cord across its face from every angle that we tried but we got a couple of pics. I also took a screenshot of when baby kicked its legs right up. In your opinions, is this what I think it is??? :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Baby shot 1.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 7









Baby shot 2.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 7









Potty shot.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 13


----------



## bagpuss19

mannymoo said:


> Hi Ladies - just wanted to post some pics from my scan yesterday. Unfortunately baby either had an arm, a leg, a hand or the umbilical cord across its face from every angle that we tried but we got a couple of pics. I also took a screenshot of when baby kicked its legs right up. In your opinions, is this what I think it is??? :happydance:

Girl!


Went to gp feel a bit flat. She was very nice and basically said to phone Epu. She took some blood for hcg and said they could use the results for comparing and that they would probably scan me Monday and do further scans to see progression.
Phoned Epu who said blood test only useful if something went wrong so they could use it for comparison and that since I didn't know how far along I was they would use my positive preg test so that makes me 5.5 and they will only see me at 8.5 for a scan. Another waiting game :( I felt so positive when I came out the gp that the ball was rolling and now I have to wait three weeks :cry:
Why don't these people communicate with each other? throughout this whole process it seems everyone says something different about everything and sometimes within the same department!!! Ugh!


----------



## mannymoo

Ah Bagpuss, so sorry you feel this way. I agree with them that a once off blood test will be of no use at all. My doctor has always sent me for bloods 48 hours apart as, if your HCG is doubling in that time frame, it is a very good sign. Perhaps you can ask them to do repeat bloods early next week to see what the different is?

Otherwise, we will all be here for you over the next few weeks to help you pass the time. But stay positive!!!

ps: amazed you think girl. I really thought it looked like boy bits between the legs. Glad it is still a bit of a surprise then! xx


----------



## bagpuss19

mannymoo said:


> Ah Bagpuss, so sorry you feel this way. I agree with them that a once off blood test will be of no use at all. My doctor has always sent me for bloods 48 hours apart as, if your HCG is doubling in that time frame, it is a very good sign. Perhaps you can ask them to do repeat bloods early next week to see what the different is?
> 
> Otherwise, we will all be here for you over the next few weeks to help you pass the time. But stay positive!!!
> 
> ps: amazed you think girl. I really thought it looked like boy bits between the legs. Glad it is still a bit of a surprise then! xx

The face looks girl though between legs hmmmm maybe lol


----------



## bagpuss19

Problem with gp is it took me 6 weeks to get that appt! I was actually going to discuss miscarriage but got pregnant in the interim!
Don't know what to do with myself today next three weeks are going to be awful. I'm thinking of getting a private scan at 7 weeks. Thing is I could already be 7 weeks :/


----------



## SATH

Oh manny what beautiful pics. Def look like boy to me 

Sorry havent posted for ages not much happening. Hopefullu ovulating next week but who knows what my body will do.


----------



## Lou15

Manny I think boy too. What a beautiful wee face- I often think the 3D scans look a bit freaky but your pictures are gorgeous! 

Bagpuss, if you are able to arrange a private scan and it would put your mid at rest I say go for it! By the time you get booked in there should definitely be something to see, even if you're still towards the earlier side of where you think you might be. And if you could get one just after 8 weeks that would be great too as your risk of miscarriage drops dramatically if a heartbeat has been seen at 8 weeks.


----------



## Laubull

Manny I'm with Lou, a boy!! But you never know, they say the sex organs get swollen by the mothers hormones, altho still looks boy like to me!

Bagpuss hopefully another blood test will show your numbers are doubling. It's tricky to know when to be scanned, I just took what was offered, which for me was 7 weeks.

X


----------



## bagpuss19

That's the problem epu said they won't do any it was gp that did the first for them to use. So I'm back in limbo land having thought today would get things moving!


----------



## bagpuss19

I was nearly sick today had to go sit down! Never been so glad to feel sick, hoping its a good sign!


----------



## Lou15

Excellent Bagpuss! Although hope you don't get TOO vomity! xx


----------



## mah0113

af is officially over--2 days earlier than usual. maybe this means I will ovulate 2 days earlier? will start taking opk's once a day today..will switch it up to twice a day starting wedndesday


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Just popping in to say :hi: to you all and to let you know I haven't forgotten about you:winkwink:

Nothing to report from my end just waiting:coffee: will test Fri if she doesn't come - but not holding out much hope:cry:

Hope all you bumpys are beautiful:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## bagpuss19

Right I'm obviously meant to wait for the 8.5 week scan! I decided today to phone the private place and book in for a 7 week but they are not in next week! Did I want one for the following week.... Er let me think!
Oh we'll what's mean to be will be I will just sit here chewing my nails in the meantime :)


----------



## garfie

Bagpuss - I know it will be hard to wait - but just think how much more you will get to see of your little bean - I have scan pics of my boys when they were 5/6 weeks and they look like little dots by the time they are 8 weeks wow what a difference:happydance: no wonder mums are so tired:winkwink:

AFM - Looks like I have had a 17 day cycle - started spotting this afternoon - roll on next week when I get to see the FS:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## bagpuss19

garfie said:


> Bagpuss - I know it will be hard to wait - but just think how much more you will get to see of your little bean - I have scan pics of my boys when they were 5/6 weeks and they look like little dots by the time they are 8 weeks wow what a difference:happydance: no wonder mums are so tired:winkwink:
> 
> AFM - Looks like I have had a 17 day cycle - started spotting this afternoon - roll on next week when I get to see the FS:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I know I will get a much better view in the scan and must stay positive I just worry that something could be wrong and my body hasn't realised yet. The first mc the baby stopped growing at 6 weeks but it took till 8 weeks for me to mc. The 7 week one would have been a reassurance but as a friend said I just have to try and believe everything is fine pma and all that ! X


----------



## bagpuss19

Ugh still two weeks to wait time is dragging so slowly.
I have been majorly short tempered today like pmt which I never used to get anyone else get this? My poor wee boy was really pushing my buttons and getting the brunt of my anger ! :/


----------



## mannymoo

Bagpuss - I've been like that for 7 months now. It's a good sign as the moodiness is from the increased progesterone. My poor dh gets the receiving end of my temper. Lucky he is very patient!


----------



## Lou15

Thinking of you Bagpuss and willing the next couple of weeks to go very quickly for you. As Manny says grumpiness is a good sign although mostly I was just too nauseous to even get grumpy....but then I was exceptionally, unnecessarily nauseous! Any other symptoms at this stage? 

AFM, can't believe I have reached the last ticker fruit! Although it certainly does feel as if I have a watermelon-sized something pressing up on my lungs and down on my bladder! Although I think watermelons don't violently kick the inside of your ribcage...! Every day I wake up and wonder if today will be the day...not likely anytime soon I don't think though as I'm pretty sure little man is as happy as larry in there and probably doesn't fancy coming out into this horrible snowy weather! Midwife has arranged for me to see my consultant on Tues to discuss maybe inducing me at 39 weeks given my bad nausea and pelvic pain though so we will see what he says.

Garfie, still thinking of you, keep us posted! xx


----------



## SATH

Lou you are gettin close now! If I was in a nice warm cocoon think I'd stay there is this weather. How exciting can't wait to start seeing baby pictures here.

I'm 4 dpo now really hope we caught that egg. Seeing specialist again this week .


----------



## mannymoo

Eeek Lou that will be in less than 10 days time. OMG - that is so exciting. Where has the time gone! Glad to hear (sorry) that you are also getting violent kicks. I was saying to DH yesterday that Im getting worried baby is going to kick a whole straight through the placenta and that a foot is actually going to come out of my tummy. It has been crazy in there this weekend but taking that as a good sign! I can't wait to hear when your little man arrives. Hope you are going to keep us posted on labour? Post a pic of your bump!!!

Poptart - what has happened to you? You're LO must also be very close to arriving now??

Sath got everything crossed for you hun. Its the post-holiday cycle which HAS to be a lucky one! Can't remember if you are a tester or an AF waiter?

How is everyone else?


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Hope you are all okay - I stalk but don't often comment - naughty I know:wacko:

Bagpuss - less than two weeks now :happydance:

Manny - It's a very good sign when little one kicks hell out of you :haha: as they get bigger there is less room but you seem to notice the kicks more especially if a little foot gets caught near a rib Ouch:winkwink:

Sath - What is your specialist doing for you? are you on medication or is it just routine?:hugs:

Lou - OMG I agree where has the time gone - are you ready, bags packed, car filled lol - all my friends on FB one by one statuses say "on way to hospital" - I feel a bit sad but know one day it will be my status to:happydance:

Hi to all the preggo mamas - hope you are all starting to blossom now and finally relaxing into your pregnancy:flower:

How many of us are left ttc now?

AFM - Off to see the FS on Wednesday - I didn't even get to test on Friday as I only had a 16 day cycle - wonder what he is going to make of this:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Lou15

SATH- good luck this cycle and let us know how you get on with the specialist. 

Garfie, yes, you WILL get to have all those baby-related statuses yourself one day, just keep the faith. You've done it before, I'm sure you can do it again. I would love to hear how you get on at your appointment on Wed. And, yes, bags have been packed, checked, and checked again! I am not looking at them again now until we get to the hospital, if I've forgotten anything I will just have to send DH to get it!

Manny, goodness, yes, I have had such big kicks and movements at times, DH is often very alarmed when he feels my tummy! But no holes in my uterus as yet so I think you'll be fine! I have finally had to admit defeat on ever finding the cable to connect my camera (which is v old anyway) to my computer, so have ordered a new camera which should be here tomorrow- so I shall post a bump pic v soon! Not sure but I think my bump may have dropped just a little- DH thinks so too- so hoping that's a good sign. We have been doing a bit of BDing again since 37 weeks since that's supposed to help induce labour, and I ate a whole pineapple over 2 days last week (can't even think of eating pineapple now!) but no sign of impending labour as yet! DH wants to try having a hot curry too but not sure I could cope with that with my nausea!

Hope everyone is well, I will keep you posted and would love to hear how everyone is getting on xxx


----------



## SATH

Manny sounds like you have had a fun weekend it must be amazing feeling all those kicks. 

Garfie at my appointment back in september they did a whole set of bloods, gave me the fertility units number to ring as soon as i got bfp. No bfp so this is follow up not sure what to expect. I think i have low progesterone as short luteal phase but i'll take or do anything they say to help.

I'm waiting for af if I go over 12 dpo i know its bfp. No signs yet.


----------



## bagpuss19

garfie said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Hope you are all okay - I stalk but don't often comment - naughty I know:wacko:
> 
> Bagpuss - less than two weeks now :happydance:
> 
> Manny - It's a very good sign when little one kicks hell out of you :haha: as they get bigger there is less room but you seem to notice the kicks more especially if a little foot gets caught near a rib Ouch:winkwink:
> 
> Sath - What is your specialist doing for you? are you on medication or is it just routine?:hugs:
> 
> Lou - OMG I agree where has the time gone - are you ready, bags packed, car filled lol - all my friends on FB one by one statuses say "on way to hospital" - I feel a bit sad but know one day it will be my status to:happydance:
> 
> Hi to all the preggo mamas - hope you are all starting to blossom now and finally relaxing into your pregnancy:flower:
> 
> How many of us are left ttc now?
> 
> AFM - Off to see the FS on Wednesday - I didn't even get to test on Friday as I only had a 16 day cycle - wonder what he is going to make of this:winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I know hurry up scan!! I just want to know everything is ok :/ feeling depressed stressed anxious massive mix of stuff-hormones?
I've just been feeling generally yuck and hormones seem to be going a bit mad as I'm all over the place. Today I kept feeling like I was going to faint and tired wow am I tired which is rubbish with a toddler to entertain!

Good luck to everyone..those about to pop and those waiting for bfp xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hi ladies :wave: 

Hope u are all well..x

And ttc ladies :fairydust: I hope u get ur bfps soon..x

I'm booked in on the 9th April for a C Section at 39 wks due to frank breech and a low lying placenta..x

Anyone heard from pop tart?x


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies! Im in the same boat with trying to conceive and be 3rd time lucky. Im praying that this is the month and that we will conceive our Christmas rainbow baby :)


----------



## garfie

momylove - :dust::dust::dust: when are you testing hun?:flower:

I see in your signature you are cheering on horseypants - is she pg she was in this thread a while back:happydance:

AFM - FS appointment tomorrow aaaarrrrrgh :dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## bagpuss19

Good luck with appt garfie x


----------



## SATH

Good luck today Garfie. Hope you get some answers x


----------



## Lou15

Welcome Mommylov and good luck!

Bagpuss I think you've got lots of positive signs, keeping fingers crossed for you xx

Good luck today Garfie xx

Cheryl- sorry to hear that baby has remained breech, but it must be so exciting to have a date for your caesarean! Good luck and keep us posted! I think you will get to meet your little man before mine arrives!

Well I finally have a bump pic for you all to see- but I don't know how to put it on- can anyone help? It says 'please enter the URL of your image'- but it's just a photo I have uploaded onto computer from my camera so I don't understand what this means?? Sorry I'm a bit useless at this sort of thing!

I saw a consultant yesterday (although unfortunately not the one I usually see) and the best they could offer me was a sweep at 40 weeks! Uggh, I just feel so sick, I don't think I can hold out til then, and sweeps often don't work anyway! Not much I can do though...just going to have to up the BD-ing and hope for the best..can't say it's much fun for me with a bump and nausea but at least DH is happy!


----------



## mannymoo

Lou - instead of typing into the quick reply box, click on "go advanced". If you look down the page a bit, there is something called "Additional options". Click on the "Manage Attachments" and in the pop-up box, click "chose file". You need to then extend the width of the pop-up box so that you can see (and click) the "upload" button on the far right hand side. Once you have finished, click the "Close this window" button and your attachment should be there. Give it a try and see if it works.

The midwife at our class last week said that she thinks BDing works better than a sweep. Apparently there is a hormone in sperm that can trigger labour so keep it up!


----------



## Lou15

Thanks Manny!

This is from this morning x
 



Attached Files:







2013 013.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Lou15

And this is from last night....anyone else thing bump has dropped a little overnight or is this just wishful thinking??!
 



Attached Files:







2013 009.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mannymoo

Very cute little bump Lou. It is so neat - not like mine which is just everywhere! Today's one definitely looks a little lower than yesterdays. Lets hope its a sign of things starting to happen. Are those STILL your normal Jeans?


----------



## mommylov

garfie said:


> momylove - :dust::dust::dust: when are you testing hun?:flower:
> 
> I see in your signature you are cheering on horseypants - is she pg she was in this thread a while back:happydance:
> 
> AFM - FS appointment tomorrow aaaarrrrrgh :dohh:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X




Lou15 said:


> Welcome Mommylov and good luck!
> 
> Bagpuss I think you've got lots of positive signs, keeping fingers crossed for you xx
> 
> Good luck today Garfie xx
> 
> Cheryl- sorry to hear that baby has remained breech, but it must be so exciting to have a date for your caesarean! Good luck and keep us posted! I think you will get to meet your little man before mine arrives!
> 
> Well I finally have a bump pic for you all to see- but I don't know how to put it on- can anyone help? It says 'please enter the URL of your image'- but it's just a photo I have uploaded onto computer from my camera so I don't understand what this means?? Sorry I'm a bit useless at this sort of thing!
> 
> I saw a consultant yesterday (although unfortunately not the one I usually see) and the best they could offer me was a sweep at 40 weeks! Uggh, I just feel so sick, I don't think I can hold out til then, and sweeps often don't work anyway! Not much I can do though...just going to have to up the BD-ing and hope for the best..can't say it's much fun for me with a bump and nausea but at least DH is happy!

Thank you ladies :
) Im on CD7 today and took my last Clomid pill so I have a ways before I test. I was really optomistc about last month and I didnt end up pregnant but I did have the best progesterone results ever so that was a nice start. Hoping that this month is the month and we have our little xmas baby :baby:


----------



## Lou15

Mommylove- let us know when you're in the 2WW and we will cheer you on!

Manny- BD-ing more effective than a sweep?! We'll have to REALLY get to it then!
Yes, sorry, still my normal jeans!


----------



## SATH

That is a lovely little bump lou! Def looks to me like you have dropped overnight won't b long now.


----------



## mommylov

Awe thanks! I really appreciate. This journey has been difficult bug in praying that we will be blessed. :)

And I love the bumps too! :)


----------



## Laubull

Welcome mommylov, fingers crossed for a BFP this month and your Christmas baby 

Lou, I CANNOT believe you are still in your pre-pregnancy jeans, I wouldn't get mine over my thighs, but then I have put on 2.5 stone, oops! Get bd-ing and bouncing on the gym ball, you WILL get that baby out soon, positivity! Oh I love your lovely bump too, so neat and petite.

Garfie, good luck with your appointment, hope it goes well 

I hope everyone else is well. I've had a really busy week but looking forward to the Easter weekend, think I am going to get my hospital bag packed, just in case. I had a midwife appointment yesterday and everything is perfect, baby is still head down so I am hoping he/she stays there, it really does feel like I've cycled 50 miles by the end of the day, I'm waddling like a penguin! 5 weeks left at work, whoooop!

Have a great Easter everyone


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Well I went to see the FS yesterday - at least she never put the MC down to my age fully:happydance: she gave me a load of statistics and then some dates for various tests depending on my cycle dates

A blood test CD2 - CD5

A further blood test - CD18

A HSG

An Ultrasound

Clotting Blood Tests

Chromosome Blood Test

All of the above is great news and she will be able to see what is going on with my body - she was interested in my charting as well and could see just from glancing how long LP was, cycle, AF etc.

These tests are carried out in another county so looks like I will have to be traveling a lot too:cry:

For the next 3 months however until all the tests are back she has recommended protected sex in fact she stressed that abstaining would be even better no chance of an oopsie - of course I will test this month just in case:winkwink:

So ladies I will continue to temp as that at least gives me some indication as to when she will arrive.

And I will continue to pop in here from time to time and cheer you on but at the moment I am feeling very deflated of course I can understand the reasoning behind but............

:hugs:

X


----------



## SATH

Garfie sounds like fs is pretty good. Glad she looked at charts and your getting all the tests done.

I had my fs f/u today. Total waste of time. Saw junior again. He wouldnt look at charts. Said everything normal, try aspirin and if no luck in 12months go back. I was like im 38 been trying for since aug 2011 i dnt have time to waste. I asked about clomid or progesterone no to both. So came out sobbin poor oh he didnt no what to do then had to go back to work just down the corridor! 

Sorry rant over. Garfie i share your frustration hope we beat this


----------



## mommylov

Garfie, best of luck! I agree and it sounds like you and your FS have a great plan of attack! Sending you lots of :dust: your way!

Hope everyone is doing well! CD8 for me today. Put on my estrogen patch today and starting BD tonight! :dance: REALLLLLLY hoping this is the month! Oh and I start taking Tussin tonight as well. I dont know if any of you have heard of "Yes Baby" but we are adding that as well. We have used Pressed a few times but it doesnt seem to do the trick. Maybe I used too much :oops: but thought change was good!


----------



## bagpuss19

Garfield sounds like your appointment went well.

1 week today until my scan. I feel awful just sicky all the time I refuse to complain as if I am lucky enough to have a sticky bean I feel I am not allowed to. I feel bad for my DS tho as I really have to drag myself about to do anything.

I hope this week passes quickly as I feel it's been such a long week. Also I hope it allays my fears a bit or am I just going to stress till the 12 week scan??? what did others in my position feel? 

It's so hard after mc I want to be excited but at the moment I feel a bit stuck in time mentally not knowing if things will be ok or not. Argh!!

Happy Easter everyone! Xx


----------



## twinkle_paws

Hi girls! Sorry it's been ages..................

I am so excited that there are babies nearly on their way!

Lou, your bump is lovely!! I def think it dropped between your 2 pics......fingers crossed your wee man makes and appearance soon. Sorry you are feeling so rubbish still.

Cheryl, not long til the 9th!! You must e busy busy getting everything prepared, how exciting!!

SATH, I feel your frustration, do these Dr's no realise that a year is a life time away when ttc??!! Could you get a second opinion? I have my fingers firmly crossed for you that you conceive naturally and get your sticky baby, your really deserve it :hugs:

Garfie, your Dr sounds like she really took time to go through everything and I know 3 months not trying will be frustrating but hopefully it will all be worth it if she finds something that can help you xx

Bagpuss, not long til your scan now, good luck. Sounds like you are defo preggers with all those lovely symptoms though :winkwink:

Mommylov, good luck for testing day!!

Laubull, all going well by the sounds of it, hope you are enjoying your easter weekend and getting your bags packed, must be getting very real now :)

Manny, hope you are doing well, not long for you now either, are you finishing work soon?

Cupcake, how are ya? Hope baby baking away nicely, when is your 20 week scan?

Elaine, how are you doing?

AFM, all going well I think. Got a wee bump now but not convinced it's not just fat as all my clothes are def tighter, bought my first pair of maternity jeans yesterday!! Have midwife on Tues, hoping she will use Doppler to listen for baby's HB. Did anyone else get this at 16 week check? I just want some reassurance that all is as it should be as next scan not til 2/5/13!!
Also, when did you al start to feel movement? I keep thinking I feel something like bubbles but not sure if I am just trying to convince myself!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thank you ladies for the warm welcome and wishes! :)

so nervous but excited for today's scan! Now if the next hour can just go by faster, that would be great! :haha:


----------



## mommylov

Scan went great! Best results to date in my ttc journey. I have 2 follciles this month, I usually only have one. They are at 18mm & 23mm and lining is at 7.5. Seems like I have a better chance and may even release 2 eggs. PRAYING Im pregnant this month.


----------



## thethomsons

Hey girls sorry not been posting for a while, been keeping updated with posts and glad everyone doing well. Dh ruptured his achilies at football and is in plaster for three months with no weight bearing so things been very difficult as i have had to take on a lot more when i shouldn't be!! Its hard when u dont have an option!! 

Cheryl can't believe your section is next week!! Where has time gone?? 

Poptart and Lou have you had yet?? Can't be long??

Mannymoo - how u getting on?

Everyone else- love keeping updated with your posts!

Welcome to new girls, this is a lucky forum !!

Afm I'm still off work with pain from operation but pregnancy wise things going well! I feel MASSIVE and have really noticed in last couple of days that's energy levels are dropping and I'm getting more and more uncomfortable. I'm just over 28 weeks now and time is going pretty quickly which I am surprised at considering I am off work! I have a scan and a consultant appointment tomorrow so hoping that everything goes ok with that. Be good to see baby on screen again and get another bit of reassurance that our baby is all boy!! 

Sending good luck vibes to those who need it and hugs to those who need them too, looking forward to some birth announcements soon! Haven't we all come a long way xxx


----------



## bagpuss19

One day left!!!!! I've been really busy this week so time has flown and I haven't had time to think about the scan. Still no bleeding but I'm really nervous of no heartbeat. 3 weeks has seemed like such a long wait. Will update tomorrow :/ xx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies - hope everyone is well. Sorry I've been a bit quiet. We were away for the long weekend. 

Lou - any sign of baby yet? You've been a bit quiet on here so I'm wondering if things are happening?

Twinkle - I was definitely feeling proper movement by 16 weeks so I'm sure thats what you can feel. It didn't get consistent until about 18 weeks though. How exciting.

Sath and Garfie - glad you're both getting to see your FS's. Pity the solutions are not instantaneous but hoping that things will be moving forward quickly for you both.

Elaine - oh dear. Between you and DH, you're both feet-up at the moment. Hope you're feeling better. Did you decide what to do about work yet?

Bagpuss - everything crossed for your scan. Stay positive and I'm sure it will all be great. Try get a pic that you can share with us...

Mommyluv - your scan results sound great. And I just checked out your chart - looking great. Welcome to the 2WW. LEts hope it goes quickly and has a successful result at the end!

Laubull - did you pack your bag? I'm planning on doing that this weekend but need to get a bag first!

Cheryl - only 5 more sleeps until you meet your LO!!!!! OMG!!!!

I'm sure I've missed out so many people but hope everyone is well.


----------



## mommylov

Thanks mannymoo! I hope yoe enjoyed your long weekend :)

Been having some gnarly O pains this cycle like I did last cycle so I hope that means that this is going to be another strong cycle. I guess Ill find out next week when I go for my progesterone test!

Hope this finds everyone well! :)


----------



## Lou15

Sorry ladies no exciting news from me as yet, just been a bit quiet on here as have had a really bad cold, which has been a bit miserable on top of all the other late-pregnancy aches, pains and tiredness! I have been getting on and off AF-like pains in my back and abdomen -always constant for a few hours and then they stop again- but nothing else. They will try to do a membrane sweep at my appointment on Tues if nothing has happened by then. 

Twinkle, can't believe you are 17 weeks! Fantastic! I agree that it must be baby you are feeling, but I used to doubt myself too until the movements became stronger. 

Elaine, poor you, you and your family have had such a hard time of it! So sorry to hear about DH and the extra strain that it is putting on you. But look at you in 3rd tri now! 

Garfie, sounds like they are being very thorough with you which is great.
But, SATH, I really feel for you- a year seems far too long to have to wait before anything further is done. I thought they recommended seeing your GP if you'd been trying for 6 months with no success and are over 35? Obviously having had losses is not quite the same, but surely that still suggests they think action should be taken sooner rather than later if you're over 35? I think you have every reason to be a little pushy and try to be seen again sooner, although of course I very much hope that you get pregnant quickly in the meantime!

Mommylov, sounds like a great cycle for you! Imagine if you are the first of us to have twins!!

Bagpuss, good luck for tomorrow, we will all be thinking of you, keep us posted. 

Manny, hope you had a great weekend away. Now for you to get a bag and get it packed!


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Lou hehe! I dont think Ill hav twins lol but hoping that gives me better chances for one healthy bean!

OMG, you are almost ready to deliver!!!!!! So exciting! :dance:


----------



## bagpuss19

Hi everyone

We have an 8+3 baby with a heartbeat!!! Yay! I have a tilted uterus so when she was saying look u can see the heartbeat here I was like where!????! Panic but actually saw it on her screen better phew. Felt a bit like that episode of friends where Rachel keeps loosing the baby in the scan pic! Looking forward to next scan when my uterus will have popped forward. No pics I'm afraid as the Epu don't do that but I feel a lot better. I have a good feeling about this pregnancy but your body can fool you as we all know!!

Thanks for your support

Xx


----------



## twinkle_paws

That's great bagpuss!! Now relax and enjoy being preggers! When do you get your next scan? The difference between early scan and 12 weeks is amazing!

Lou, sounds like your body is building up to something, I can't wait for you to have your baby :)

Good luck mommylov, chart looks promising for Ov and you certainly covered all bases ;)

Elaine, sorry to hear you and OH are having a tough time, take it easy. And yay for tri 3!!

Saw MW on tues and hear heartbeat, most amazing sound!! She also hear baby kick. I have felt a few more definite movements last couple of days and it is so reassuring feeling baby move around, I love it!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Bagpuss... :rofl: regarding the friends episode! lol Yay so glad your little bean has a heartbeat and you got to see it! Just keep sticking and growing little one. :cloud9:

Thanks twinkle! :D I was going to consider today as 1dpo but then got crosshairs this morning and its saying that Im 3dpo :dohh: I normally start Crinone on 3dpo but going to hold off one day and sneak in another bd session tonight. Ill start the Crinone tomorrow morning. Heres hoping the one "extra" day of bd does it! :) Oh and yay forgreat scan and feeling/hearing baby! Thats wonderful!

Happy Friday ladies!!


----------



## Lou15

Hooray Bagpuss! As I said before, can't remember the exact statistic, but if you see a heartbeat at 8+ weeks, the chances of miscarriage drop massively! I think you're going to be another 3rd time lucky!

And Twinkle, hooray for hearing the heartbeat and feeling those movements!

I am feeling very crampy and uncomfortable tonight so fingers crossed things are really getting going now.


----------



## mommylov

Lou, I hope so!!!! soooo exciting!!! :D


----------



## bagpuss19

Thanks Lou fingers crossed. My jeans already don't fit argh!


----------



## thethomsons

Lou omg so close now!!


----------



## bagpuss19

twinkle_paws said:


> That's great bagpuss!! Now relax and enjoy being preggers! When do you get your next scan? The difference between early scan and 12 weeks is amazing!
> 
> Lou, sounds like your body is building up to something, I can't wait for you to have your baby :)
> 
> Good luck mommylov, chart looks promising for Ov and you certainly covered all bases ;)
> 
> Elaine, sorry to hear you and OH are having a tough time, take it easy. And yay for tri 3!!
> 
> Saw MW on tues and hear heartbeat, most amazing sound!! She also hear baby kick. I have felt a few more definite movements last couple of days and it is so reassuring feeling baby move around, I love it!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

Twinkle scan at 13 (!) weeks so 8th may. Would really have liked it to be 12 weeks with recent history. I wonder if its worth bringing it up with midwife or not?

Good luck Lou!!


----------



## garfie

Still stalking ladies:winkwink:

You are all getting there - hoping I can be 4th time lucky:haha: 

Loving all your updates:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mannymoo

Any news Lou? Only 2 days to go!!!


----------



## Lou15

Thanks ladies, no news I'm afraid! Still lots of period pains and having to pee EVEN MORE frequently, but this little man just wants to stay put I think!

Hoping that cervix will be favourable for my sweep tomorrow!


----------



## garfie

Aw good luck Lou :flower: a sweep normally gets things moving within a few days.

Sometimes they can be a bit painful so practice your breathing:winkwink:

I take it you've tried all the natural remedies

Hot curry
Walking
Sex
Castor oil
Bouncing on a ball
Nipple stimulation
I know there are some teas you can drink - but I never tried them:blush:

I can't think of anymore I tried :wacko:

Apart from walking up and down hills - but god was that knackering :haha: and in the end after all of this he was still 2 weeks over:dohh:

My youngest is still bloody stubborn now :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mommylov

Lou, your little fella just loves the little home you have made for him the past 9 months hehhe. Hope that he comes soon!!

Good morning to you all and happy monday!


----------



## Lou15

Thanks Garfie! Have tried all of the above except the castor oil (too scared of the potential vomiting/ diarrhoea/ both) and the teas (too nauseous!).
Amazingly, despite the nausea, have managed hot curries, lots of sex and lots of walking (including up and down hills!) but to no avail! 
A bit nervous about the sweep but keen for anything that may help at the moment! I will update tomorrow evening!

Yes, Mommylov, you're right, seems it's just too cosy in there!


----------



## thethomsons

Good luck Lou so so excited to hear your birth announcement!!!
Pop tart - how are you?? Is baby here yet???


----------



## mannymoo

Good luck Lou. Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## mannymoo

Oh and Cheryl - just remembered you were having your wee man today!!! Hope all goes really well and look forward to seeing some pics. xxx


----------



## Lou15

Last I heard Cheryl's baby had turned head down but she was going in today anyway.....good luck Cheryl, please update as soon as you can, so excited for you!

And I think PopTart must surely have had her baby by now? She was 2 weeks ahead of me, and I'm full term now! Please update PopTart, hope everything is ok!


----------



## Laubull

Hi girls!

Sorry I am so crap at updating at the moment. I just wanted to say fingers crossed for Lou and Cheryl on your up coming births, I hope both go as you have planned 

I will try and read back on the other pages soon, but hope all preggo girls are well and all those trying get their BFPs very soon.

Hugs x


----------



## Lou15

Well no success for me today at all! Cervix was completely unreachable, so midwife couldn't do sweep, and doesn't look like I'll be giving birth any time soon. Consultant said they could try to induce me if I really insisted, but that he wouldn't recommend it as my cervix was so unfavourable. He said that 11% 1st time mums who go into labour naturally end up needing a caesarean- but for induced FTMs that increases to 33%- and the risk would be even higher for me with my cervix the way it is. I am so disappointed- seems my period type pains have been doing absolutely nothing! I also have high BP and proteinuria now so looks like I might be starting with pre-eclampsia- have to go back on thurs to get BP checked again. Consultant wasn't too worried as my BP was 148/88 which (according to the latest flow chart apparently!!) isn't too high, but as the midwife pointed out, it is very high for me - my BP has consistently been about 100/60 throughout my pregnancy. Oh well, back to the waiting! Just trying to keep focused on the fact that one way or another he will be here within the next 14 days, which is nothing compared to all the time we have been trying for this baby, and of course the length of the pregnancy. 

Hope everyone else is ok, sending my love xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Oh how disappointing Lou. At least you know that you will have your little bubs in the next 2 weeks for sure! I say put your legs up, get a good series to watch and make yourself comfy. Enjoy the time off. Hoping the BP doesn't go up any more and that things start to happen naturally soon. xx

Also saw on Cheryls other thread that baby is head down so they are going to try natural now.


----------



## mommylov

Oh Lou, Im sorry to hear! I hope that things progress for you here any minute. Normally we send dust here but Im sendign you Labor Dust heheh. Hope your little man comes soon!!

Cheryl, good luck today and cant wait to see pics!

Hope everyone is doing well! :)


----------



## thethomsons

Aw hun sorry u are still waiting, try to focus on having it to look forward to wont be long xxx

CHERYL - any news?

Pop tart - same ?? Xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies we went to the hospital and the midwife said baby's head down and engaged so we were given the choice so after I cried at every dr or midwife I saw we decided best just to come home and start bouncing on my ball and get plenty pineapple in me lol.. Booked for a sweep on tues..x

How are u ladies doin?x

Lou sorry ur sweep didn't work Hun..lets hope u get a natural birth..x

Elaine and manny can't believe how far on u girls are now. X

Mommyluv hope u get ur BFP very soon Hun..x

Where's pop tart?x


----------



## bagpuss19

Lots of comfy babies!

I feel so yuck today I had forgotten the joys of ms :( and now suddenly at 9 weeks nothing fits or feels comfy. I also forgot none of the shops have maternity wear its all online so have spent a small fortune ordering a big selection that will prob go back. So pleased to be at this point tho sick and fat yay :/

We need some baby news and more bfps!

Xx


----------



## Lou15

Thanks for the support ladies! Am trying to just relax but struggling- can't stop worrying about whether baby is moving enough now and the fact that I have a headache- prob all just because I know my BP is high now and it's making me paranoid!

Cheryl, great news that baby is head down now but it must have been tough thinking you were going to meet your wee boy yesterday and then finding out you'd have to wait. I cried lots at the hospital yesterday too, a bit embarrassing, but I just couldn't stop! I suppose they're probably used to us heavily pregnant ladies getting a bit emotional!

Poor you Bagpuss, morning sickness is just horrible. Hopefully your nice new maternity wardrobe will arrive soon to cheer you up!


----------



## CherylC3

Bag puss aw I hated being so sick..x

Lou I kno once I started crying I cudnt stop lol... Hopefully our babies will soon be here. X


----------



## Laubull

Lou and Cheryl it sounds like both of your babies will come when they are ready. Lou I am sure things will start happening soon, and Cheryl great news baby has turned. I am looking forward to hearing baby news VERY SOON!

Bagpuss sorry about the sickness, I hope it passes in the 2nd trimester, it's not far away now! Fingers crossed all the clothes fit, my advice is leggings and more leggings, I am living in them!

Hugs to all.
xxx


----------



## mannymoo

I agree Laubull. I bought a pair of preggy leggings on the weekend and I'm going back this weekend to get some more. Best things ever - so comfy!

Bagpuss - I know it sounds crazy but try enjoy the sickness. Everytime I felt rough, I reminded myself that it meant LO was growing and that made me feel a bit better. 

Lou and Cheryl - the race is on! Maybe both babes will arrive on the same day!


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Cheryl and good luck! Lou you too!!!! Hope those babies come into this world soon! :)

Hope everyone is well! I just did my progesterone test this morning so I probably wont get the results today. I had a level of 26.88 last month so a good level wont mean much unless Im pregnant. With TWO mature follies this month, Im really hoping to be pregnant!


----------



## bagpuss19

I am appreciating the sickness no complaining but wish it wasn't stopping me in my tracks so much I'm getting nothing done!

Also although it should be reassuring my mc head sometimes turns it against me and I start thinking it feels different today maybe something is wrong!! Wish I could have a scan everyday!

When do you start to relax after having had previous mc?

Thanks for the support xx


----------



## thethomsons

Exciting that two babies arriving very soon!! So good after everything we have all been through! Can't believe I'm going to be 30 weeks on Sunday, where does time go!! I'm officially off work till maternity leave now on 3rd June. Doctor doesn't advise me going back for 7 weeks prior to it starting as I have such a lot of pain from operation/unhealed body/pregnancy. Told my boss who wasn't too bad about it. Just need to get sick line on Friday to cover me and that is it. Can't believe I won't be back at work till a year in July! Mad!


----------



## buttercup_82

Hi ladies. Is it okay if I join in? Have been reading thru this thread from the start, just need to find somewhere for some advice and support.

I am currently miscarrying for the third time. I already have one child who was conceived on first cycle after my first mc (blighted ocum) but then when I got pregnant again after dd I miscarried at 14 weeks due to a placental haemorrhage. 

I should now be 7 weeks (again, waited until after my first af after mc) but started spotting on Saturday night and am now having what I would describe as a period. We had a scan on mon, they think maybe I was early for my dates (although I'm pretty sure of my dates) but since the bleeding has turned from brown to red, and spotting to flow. 

I just don't know what to do now. My consultant and doc said its nothing to do with ttc too soon after my last mc (had to deliver baby and d&c also). But I just feel empty. I just want to know what chances would be of mc again if we ttc again straight away. I'm even thinking of ntnp as soon as bleeding stops, and if no bfp then try properly after first af. I just see that many of u on this thread have had back to back mc and are now successfully pregnant and due any day now! 

I had bloods checked after last mc, all came back normal but am now taking baby aspirin daily. Never had progesterone checked - think my lp is 10 days so maybe worthwhile getting checked?

Also, does it look like all three mc are for different reasons? First blighted ovum, second baby perfect, mc caused by placental haemorrhage, third - no reason as yet, prob too early (6.5 weeks) to ever know...

There are so many differing views. I was worried people would think I mc again because ttc soon, but all my docs said that wasn't the case. I can't remember but think they told me to wait one af, but this time I'm thinking of just ntnp as I said. 

I would be so grateful for some help. I'm sure this question has been asked before so sorry if it has. Thank you so much xo


----------



## Laubull

Hi Buttercup

I am sorry you are joining us :-(

I am not sure if I can help with all of your points, but regarding trying to soon, I conceived this rainbow baby straight after a mc at 6 weeks, so in my view no you can't try too soon however mine was a straightforward mc (if they can be!).

I also self prescribed asprin because I was concerned about a family history of blood clots, I stopped about 7 weeks as I'd had a scan and saw a heartbeat, plus the doctors weren't happy I'd made the decision to take it! However I know there are girls on here who started taking it and are still taking it and will stop shortly before the birth.

I had a short LP too, about 11 days, however here I am 34 weeks pregnant so obviously it wasn't an issue for me, plus if you already have a child that is a good sign. But if you can get your progestrone levels tested then why not, I am not sure if you're in the UK, US or somewhere else so don't know how easy it is?

I really hope your 3 mcs were just bad luck, you obviously can carry to term but I know that doesn't help when all you want is another. Sending you big hugs and lots of good luck vibes!

x


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Buttercup and welcome to the thread. Like Laubull, I'm sorry you have to join us but hopefully you will get your rainbow baby very soon.

I strongly believe that you will only conceive again when your body is ready. If you fall pregnant again straight away, then your body was ready for it. I've tried straight away after both my MC but only had luck after first AF the first time and third AF the second time. I say go for NTNP and just see what happens. My OB/ GYN said not to worry if it happened straight away.

Regarding the aspirin and progesterone, I was put on aspirin until 35 weeks as a precaution. I did do some clotting tests which were all normal but GYN said there is no harm in staying on the aspirin. I have had progesterone tested every pregnancy (but only straight after I got my BFPs to see if I needed supplements). For both the second and the third I did need supplements which I think has made a huge difference. If you can get progesterone tested, definitely do so.

I do think your losses all sound very different so lets hope it is bad luck and your next week works out. Keep us updated with your progress. xx


----------



## buttercup_82

Laubull and mannymoo - thank you both so much for your replies and advice, it is so helpful being able to talk this through with people who have been through it before. It's just so horrible, but I am not loosing faith. Praying things will work out soon  sorry for your previous losses too.

In terms of mc, this is the earliest have had and also it's the first one that I have actually started bleeding. Well with my first, I spotted brown but it wasn't until my dating scan that I found out. With 2nd all scans we're good and just found out at a routine scan one day, no bleeding until i was induced. So, I suppose I am kind of hoping this one is straight forward (yes if u can call it that!). I had d&c with the previous ones, but hoping this time because I'm so early that it will happen naturally. And maybe the fact that I'm bleeding now means it will? I don't know. Not sure what to expect with it being this early on, did you guys mc naturally?

Going back to hospital next week so I guess i will find out what's happening then. Just wondering also is there any difference in ttc after natural mc versus d&c? I have heard conflicting tales, but I have now had one successful pregnancy and one mc, both in first cycle after d&c...

Hope u are both doing well, and delighted for your pregnancies, especially after what u have been through. Hoping I have another successful pregnancy again soon 

Thanks so much xo


----------



## mommylov

HI Buttercup, welcome and sorry for your loss :( I have had 2 mc's myself (one MMC that ended with a D&C and one natural). The difference I noticed was the after my D&C it took my body 6 weeks for af to start and then I needed to have a followup to make sure that everything looked ok whereas with my natural, they just checked my hcg levels until they hit 0 which was failry quick and I was told I could ttc the very next cycle. Everyone is different and each dr will have his/her own opinion but I actually think that I prefered the natural vs d&c route. Hope everything works out for you! :)


----------



## mannymoo

Both of my mcs were natural and I was quite relieved about that. With my first (also a BO), I also spotted for a week. I was offered a dnc but opted to wait it out. After a week of spotting, I started bleeding heavily and passed everything within 24 hours of the bleeding atarting. I ovulated just a couple of days later than normal and my cycle was pretty much back to normal straight away. My second one was also similar to you. All scans up to 10 weeks were perfect and then at 11 weeks I started bleeding and we realized baby had died at about 10 1/2 weeks. I took induction pills and had passed everything within 2 hours of taking the pills. I didn't ovulate that cycle but af arrived on time and the next month my cycle was back to normal. 

I definitely think you bounce back faster from natural but I don't have anything to compare it to. If you are already bleeding, I think you should try wait it out. Thinking of you. X


----------



## buttercup_82

Thanks mommylov and mannymoo, I am bleeding quite heavily now and passing stuff with bad cramps :-( have a scan in morning so Im hoping that I won't need any medical management this time round. Will keep u updated, thank u so much for the advice and support, hope u are both doing good xo


----------



## mommylov

Sounds like you are in the process hun :( hopefully its all clear and you will be back to ttc in no time!


----------



## bagpuss19

buttercup_82 said:


> Thanks mommylov and mannymoo, I am bleeding quite heavily now and passing stuff with bad cramps :-( have a scan in morning so Im hoping that I won't need any medical management this time round. Will keep u updated, thank u so much for the advice and support, hope u are both doing good xo

Hope it's not too physically painful for you buttercup it's a horrible thing to go through :( xx


----------



## Lou15

Hi Buttercup, welcome and I am so sorry for your losses. Each time I miscarried, I waited til after 1st AF to start trying, as that was what I was advised by the consultant I saw. This pregnancy happened the cycle of that 1st AF after 2nd m/c. However, based on the other ladies on this thread I think ntnp once the bleeding stops is fine- as Manny says, you will only conceive if your body is ready, and quite a few people on here have conceived before an AF I think. Good luck and keep us posted!

No news from me really except that BP has dropped back down to normal again and no protein in last urine sample, which is great. So the waiting continues! Next appt is Tues if nothing happens in meantime.


----------



## mannymoo

Lou you must be SOOO over this by now. Really hope something happens soon.

Cheryl any news?


----------



## Lou15

Thanks Manny! Have spent most of today in tears, because I don't think I can manage another day of this, and also don't think I'm in any fit state for labour now either! And DH is busy lambing his sheep, on top of all the other farm jobs, so have seen him for all of about 5 mins today- obviously could meet up with friends for company, but when feeling like this all I want is my DH! Oh well, hoping maybe all the tears and feeling emotional might be due to labour hormones starting??! A girl can hope!

I second Manny- any news Cheryl? 

Hope everyone else is well xxxx


----------



## Laubull

Lou I'm sorry to hear you're struggling, the only thing I can suggest is to try and get the labour started.... Get bouncing on your ball, eat a curry and loads of pineapple and of course jump DH inbetween the lambing sessions, obviously! If you're tired you could try a nice long bath....with some nipple stimulation, plus some hot flannels, I'm sure I read that somewhere!

Thinking labour starting thoughts for you 

X


----------



## thethomsons

Lou sending lots of bring on baby vibes your way!!! Try and keep thinking of how amazing it will be to see your baby soon! Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies

I'm sorry Lou I kno how u feel Hun iv tried all of the above and still nothing I just want baby to come now. X


----------



## thethomsons

Morning all can't believe I have got to 30 weeks!!


----------



## mannymoo

Congrats Elaine! 10 to go. Lets hope they fly by.


----------



## Lou15

Thanks ladies! I'm feeling a bit more emotionally stable today thank goodness but still no sign of baby coming anytime soon! 

Laubull, have tried all your suggestions already but thank you for posting!

Congratulations Elaine, can't believe you're 30 weeks, I can so vividly remember when you were TTC! 

Good luck Cheryl, sending positive labour vibes your way (not sure they'll be much good given my current stage of gestation...!) really hope your wee man puts in an appearance soon!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hi ladies!

I did my usual trick of accidentally unsubscribing to this thread!

Lots to catch up on now, started on this page and Lou I hope your bubba puts in an appearance soon! 

X


----------



## buttercup_82

Hi ladies

Just wanted to say thank you all for your advice, I really appreciate it so much.

And, to all the ladies expecting, I hope your babies arrive safe and sound very soon, such a beautiful time  xo


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Maybe I don't belong here:cry:

I HATE HATE HATE my defective body :cry: I am so upset and angry right now and waiting for a phone call back from the recurrent m/c centre:wacko:

It turns out that the defective test (or so I thought at 9DPO) was not a reject I just probably didn't have enough hormones because on 11DPO got a lovely positive no squinting necessary:happydance:

My plan was to give it the weekend and then go in and have HCG level drawn and again on Wednesday and then tell hubby.:happydance:

It didn't go according to plan - I went to bed on Saturday evening and woke up with strong cramping (thought this is okay just baby snuggling in) how fckn wrong was I - got up to use the loo (spotting) ok this happens more cramping throughout the night flow got heavier the rest is history as the say :cry:

So it seems I can get pregnant (well every 5 months) but holding on no chance :cry:

The saddest thing of all - having to tell hubby it was all over again - he saw the test and told me to contact Sheffield today and see what they suggest so now I'm waiting:coffee::coffee:

:hugs: I will try and do personals later:cry:

:hugs:


----------



## mannymoo

Garfie I'm soo sorry hun. I had no idea you had a positive test at 9dpo. Its just so unfair. You really deserve for things to go right now. Sending you a huge hug. Take it easy. xx

ps: you totally still belong here. We're all here for you so please don't go anywhere else.


----------



## thethomsons

Garfie I'm so sorry hun, really hoping you get some answers soon. Here for you whatever outcome. Lots of lovexxxx


----------



## Lou15

Garfie, I am so sorry you have had another loss, but of course you belong here! We will all support you for as long as it takes, one day you too will be all grumpy and uncomfortable because you're overdue, I'm sure of it, unfortunately it's just taking much longer for you xxxx


----------



## bagpuss19

Oh no that's such a shame garfie hopefully they can do some tests and get you sorted. I'm so sorry xx


----------



## mommylov

Garfie Im so sorry to hear this news :cry: This really breask my heart. I truely hope they are able to find some answers for you hun :hugs:


----------



## Laubull

Hugs Garfie, I'm sorry :-(


----------



## SATH

Oh Garfie I'm so sorry fingers crossed they get to the bottom of it and can help.

Sorry I've been lurking in the background not much happening. I've lost 1/2 a stone and chopped my hair, eating super healthy.

Won't be long till we see some cute little babies on here :happydance:


----------



## mannymoo

Sath well done on 1/2 stone. Thats amazing!


----------



## bagpuss19

Ugh! Dream last night bit Radom but got me worried! It was like I was having a smear but the lady was looking for the baby. She only found a chilli seed (??????) and no baby. She said she was really sorry but there was nothing there :( I had a dream that I mc before my first mc. Bit freaked out now! My 8.5 week scan has reassured me for all of 2 weeks :/ and 3 weeks till next scan :/


----------



## mannymoo

Bagpuss I had so many horrible dreams at the beginning of this pregnancy. It freaked me out a lot at the beginning. Even now I still have dreams that I am bleeding everywhere. Try not read into them too much. I don't think it means anything.


----------



## bagpuss19

mannymoo said:


> Bagpuss I had so many horrible dreams at the beginning of this pregnancy. It freaked me out a lot at the beginning. Even now I still have dreams that I am bleeding everywhere. Try not read into them too much. I don't think it means anything.

Thanks manny when did you start to relax??!


----------



## mannymoo

I still haven't relaxed... it does get easier, especially when baby starts moving. But I still panic about one thing or another on a daily basis. I think for all of us that have had a miscarriage, we will really only feel comfortable when we have our babies in our arms. And even then, I'm sure we will still find things to worry about :)

Speaking of having our babies in our arms... Lou and Cheryl - still nothing? Three of my close friends had babies today (all planned cesareans). It seems a very popular day! 2 boys and 1 girls. Wondering if there are some more boys to add to that list??


----------



## cupcake1981

Cheryl has been very quiet on another thread we both regularly post on.....we all think she is in labour! She was having a sweep yesterday.....

Bagpuss will you get a Doppler after your 12 week scan? I did and on the days I have had wobbles or a bad feeling I listen to the baby. The reassurance is worth every penny I paid for it! Try not to worry about the dream, that is just your anxious subconscious!


----------



## mannymoo

Yeah! Go Cheryl. We have everything crossed for you. Hope its quick and painless (if such a labour exists). Lou has also been very quiet for a few days so hoping there is progress there too. Sooo exciting!!!

Bagpuss I second cupcake. I used my doppler from 9 1/2 weeks and it was a life-saver. Definitely recommend it.


----------



## SATH

Ooh do you think some babies are being born hope for some news soon.

Just got new cat flap i was too excited couldnt wait for oh to get home so old one out new one in trying to persuade fur babies its a great new toy! Its a microchip one so no more roaming cats eating their food and peeing in the house.

Got a dilema i always go away with my mum and brother before christmas. They've started asking if we can book it what do i do. If i got pregnant this cycle i would be too far to go even next month would b pushing it but if we dont get booked soon the prices will rocket. On the one hand i refuse to put my life on hold but its all the what ifs - so any advice welcome. We're looking at Canada.

Sorry for the rambling x


----------



## bagpuss19

I'm not sure whether to get a Doppler or not. In my first preg midwife told me not to as they have to deal with so many women freaking out cos they can't find hb and nothing is wrong!


----------



## thethomsons

Bag puss I would def def get doppler, I got a hi Bebe one on eBay and have had 100 percent success rate with it! Actually don't know how I survived without it! I don't use it now far on as feel baby but before that was very comforting to hear bubs. Xx

Cheryl/Lou I can just FEEL something is happening so can't wait to hear big BAs!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Bagpuss, I got a sonolone b 3mz and have never not found the hb, I have found it has saved my sanity tbh! I only got it after my 12 week scan (hubby wouldn't let me v4 cos of our history). I told my midwife I had one and she was totally supportive of it because of my mcs. Even though I feel my baby kick and move now, it still has days where it's quiet so ill use it then - I know baby is fine evwn when i dont feel it, but the Doppler just convinces me.

Cherylat least has to be in labour, she's still not been on the other thread! So exciting!!


----------



## bagpuss19

cupcake1981 said:


> Bagpuss, I got a sonolone b 3mz and have never not found the hb, I have found it has saved my sanity tbh! I only got it after my 12 week scan (hubby wouldn't let me v4 cos of our history). I told my midwife I had one and she was totally supportive of it because of my mcs. Even though I feel my baby kick and move now, it still has days where it's quiet so ill use it then - I know baby is fine evwn when i dont feel it, but the Doppler just convinces me.
> 
> Cherylat least has to be in labour, she's still not been on the other thread! So exciting!!

I'm only 10+3 though so would it work?


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm not sure I got mine at 13 weeks and found it straight away, have a look on eBay I think it says you can use from 10 weeks?


----------



## thethomsons

Prob bit early yet but def keep trying, I'm sure I heard from about 11.5 weeks if I searched very very low, let us know if you have any joy!!


----------



## mannymoo

I heard mine with an angel sounds from 9 1/2 weeks but I have a posterior placenta so baby has always been sitting in the front. I think this makes a big difference. I first used mine straight after an u/s so I knew baby was fine and heart was beating. I didn't want to panic the first time. Only once did I struggle to find hb. I found it very easy first thing in the morning. 

Sath re your holiday, I say tried hold out a little bit longer on booking if you can. We had a couple that we ended up canceling. Fortunately my doctor provided a note so we got a full refund.

Lou and cheryl hope you both well. We're desperate for an update!


----------



## cupcake1981

Bagpuss like Manny I also waited until after a scan so iknew baby was ok and I didn't panic. I ordered it on amazon the day if the scan paid for overnight shipping and had it the next day! Hold out if you can.


----------



## bagpuss19

Yes I thought that. That's the thing i feel I need something to keep me going till scan at 13 weeks which is 3 weeks next tues. I'm on a training course next week so can't fit in a scan then might try for one when get back!


----------



## Lou15

Ladies, he's here!!!

Will post more fully later - just got home from the hospital this afternoon.

Matthew William was born at 11.50pm on 17/4/13- I had to be induced due to his heart rate intermittently dropping very low- and was in labour for 31 hrs, eventually had to have a ventouse assisted delivery. He had a sore wee head for a while but is doing really well now. He weighs 8lbs 8oz and is 56cm long!

More (and pics!) later!!

Love to you all xxx


----------



## thethomsons

Aghhhhh Lou I'm honestly welling up with tears of happiness for you! I'm sooo happy for u after everything that you now have your baby in you arms!! Can't wait for photos!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Congrats Lou!!


----------



## mannymoo

Hooray Lou!!! Well done. I am so pleased you have your little boy with you. Can't wait to see some pics. Is labor as bad as they say it is? Did you get an epidural? Yay yay yay! Very exciting news. Good luck for your first night at home. Xx


----------



## bagpuss19

Yay fab news !!!


----------



## garfie

Congrats mama - lovely weight as well :happydance:

Now try and rest :coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Laubull

Welcome to the world Matthew William  Massive congratulations Lou, sooo pleased for you!

Looking forward to seeing pictures.

Ah so excited for you!! Xxx


----------



## SATH

Congrats lou. Cant wait to see some pics xxx


----------



## twinkle_paws

Aw congratulations Lou! That's great news, hope Matthew is settling on well and look forward to seeing some pics soon!xx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies - just had a quick snoop on Cheryl's other thread and her little boy arrived on 16th April after what sounds like a difficult labor.

Cheryl - huge congrats on Baby Leo. and sorry I'm stealing your limelight but we've all been desperate to hear whats going on. Send us some pics and an update on how your doing when you can. xxx


----------



## mommylov

Congrats Lou!!!!!


----------



## mommylov

Congrats to Cheryl too!!! :)


----------



## CherylC3

Hi ladies 

lou congrats wot a lovely name hun god a day apart hun..x

yes Leo was born on his due date tues 16th at 20.23pm.. My waters broke mon night was in labour 22 hrs fully dilated then he was back to back they tried to turn him but cudnt so it was an emergency section I lost a lot of blood and almost needed a blood transfusion but Leo is perfect and I'm getting better each day. Xx


----------



## mommylov

Glad that you and baby are doing well Cheryl! :hugs:


----------



## Laubull

Congratulations Cheryl on Leo's arrival  I am sorry it was a difficult labour but glad to hear you're getting better and Leo is perfect!

x


----------



## Lou15

Congratulations Cheryl! Sorry to hear it was so traumatic but glad you are both doing well.
My labour was pretty awful too but I was fortunate not to need a caesarean- was very close to it I think though. Will post more about it if people want to know but not sure all you pregnant ladies need to know the details! 
Am trying to upload pictures of gorgeous Matthew but it keeps saying the files are too large?? Can anyone help??


----------



## thethomsons

CONGRATS Cheryl such lovely news! You will be glad labour is over sounds like was tough going. Can't wait to see pics!!

Lou- I always manage uploading photos by using my phone. If using comp u have to export to desktop and change file size to small! 

Looking forward to seeing Matthew and Leo!


----------



## twinkle_paws

Congratulations Cheryl!!xxx


----------



## thethomsons

Twinkle paws- loving your profile pic!


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks guys here's a pic of my little man
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## thethomsons

Omg Cheryl he is a little poppet!! Love the picture and it has got me really excited!! How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

He is a little sweetie Cheryl! How are you finding motherhood?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Elaine it's amazing Hun, bet u can't wait now once I got to 30wks I just wanted him to come so bad...x

Cupcake I'm loving it.. Just can't wait to get out with the pram and I'm not housebound.. Being a mum is the best feeling in the world. Xx


----------



## garfie

Cheryl - Congrats hun and what a little angel :hugs:

Enjoy but make sure you get plenty of rest for your body to recover - no being super mum!:winkwink: housework etc can wait:flower:

And remember no sneezing, laughing, coughing etc as ouchie - but it will get better and become a distant memory (I should know:winkwink: mum to two boys both delivered by c-section):flower:

Congrats again - not long until this thread is awash with little baby pics and gory details of labours and births:happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thanks missy I kno my hubby keeps making me laugh and it's too painful lol.. How are u doing Hun? Xx


----------



## Lou15

Our beautiful boy Matthew! We are loving every minute of being his parents and have to say that he is more than worth all the sadness, sickness and pain! He is just an absolute joy.

Cheryl, Leo is utterly gorgeous- congratulations again!
 



Attached Files:







000.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cupcake1981

Lou and Cheryl your boys are just lovely?

Is everyone else having boys on here this thread to? The other thread Cheryl and I are on nearly all the babies are girls. I have my 20 wk scan next Wednesday, hoping to find out!!!


----------



## mannymoo

Cheryl and Lou your boys are both beautiful. Totally gorgeous!! Congrats again.

Cupcake I'm not sure if we are pink or blue but both dh and I think we're team blue. 7 of my friends have had babies in the last couple of months and out of all, only 1 girl. How exciting that you will know in less than a week!!

I had a scan this morning and all still good. Have an internal exam in 2 weeks when GYN will advise if we go natural or Cesar. If Cesar, it will be 3 weeks today!

Cheryl and Lou - any advice on what type of birth to try for??


----------



## Lou15

Manny, my vaginal birth was truly awful. I would opt for an elective caesarean next time if at all possible. However, lots of people have good natural deliveries so don't let me put you off. I can describe what happened if anyone wants to know but it wasn't pretty!


----------



## Laubull

Lou and Cheryl both of your boys are perfect! Enjoy being mummies and showing off your precious sons  I can't believe I will be joining you soon, 26 days to go, if I'm on time, obviously!

Cupcake I am team yellow like Manny, I think I am having a girl but the majority of people think a boy, we shall see....!

Roll on next Friday when I finish work, WHOOP!

Hugs to all 

x


----------



## thethomsons

Lou - gorgeous gorgeous!!!


----------



## mannymoo

Lou I want to know about the birth. I may as well prepare myself for both a good and bad experience. On the up-side, in RSA, they are very quick to give epidurals and also very quick to do a cesarian if things even go slightly bad. So I'm feeling quite calm at this stage.


----------



## Lou15

OK Manny will post the full story when I get the chance! Sounds like you will be very well looked after whatever happens which must be very reassuring.

Just had midwife round and am so proud- Matthew has gained 13oz since monday! He was 8lb8oz at birth, then dropped to 8lb2.5oz by day 5, due to his sore head etc and it being fairly normal for breast-fed babies to lose a little weight initially, and now he's 8lb15.5oz!! Can't believe it!


----------



## mommylov

Congrats again ladies! Your boys are sooo precious! Hope to join the :bfp: club this month and be 3rd time lucky! :)


----------



## mannymoo

Good luck to you mommylov. Have my fingers crossed for you this month.


----------



## mommylov

Thanks mannymoo!! Folliscan this mornign showed 1 folli at 13 and lining was at 8.5. Dr thinks I will O here in the next few days then IUI time! FX!!!


Hope everyone is well! :flow:


----------



## Lou15

Good luck this month mommylov!

Right, I'm going to try to write about Matthew's birth now, especially for you Manny!

In early hours of Tues 16th I started to have a show- passed lots of little bits of blood and mucus. Also period-type pains had been getting stronger over the previous few days. Went to see consultant to discuss when they would induce me if nothing happened, and mentioned feeling reduced movements-still lots of movement, but definitely less than there had been. I was sent to the labour ward for a CTG- a trace of baby's HR over half an hour or so- and they found that Matthew's HR kept dropping very low- at one point down to 76!! They thought his cord might be in an awkward position, so decided to start inducing me that night. Also, they could see small contractions on the CTG although I couldn't yet feel them distinctly. At this point my cervix was quite soft but very far back and not dilated at all.

Approx 8pm they inserted a prostaglandin gel- felt a bit of a burning sensation at this point but it wasn't really painful. They expected this to soften my cervix more but not that I would go into proper labour, and so they sent my husband home. However, I started contracting from this really quickly, every 5 mins or so through the night, not unbearably painful but certainly too uncomfortable to sleep. I was given some co-codamol and then I think the midwives thought I was sleeping as nobody came to check on me again, so it was a bit of a lonely night! 

In the morning I was 1-2cm dilated and they tried to break my waters but my cervix was too far back. I had very painful contractions every 3 mins or so throughout the morning, then a midwife tried again to break my waters, but, again, my cervix was too far back, so she had to get a Dr to try and it was the most unbelievably painful experience- I think just because of the position of my cervix, and also apparently as the membranes were really tight to Matthew's head- and I had to beg him to stop. He then said the midwife never should have got him to try without giving me some pain relief first, and the midwife said it was his fault for being too rough! Either way it was absolutely awful, and I immediately vomited profusely, everywhere, after they had stopped. After that, my contractions suddenly got even more painful and they gave me diamorphine, which made me really sleepy- I could feel the pain, but just not really do anything about it! They thought they hadn't managed to break my waters, but I got little bits of leakage here and there so they must have.

Eventually, I dilated to 6cm and they took me to the delivery ward. At this point I asked for an epidural- 2 very painful hours later the anaesthetist eventually arrived. It was very hard getting through that time, hoping he would turn up any minute, and constantly being disappointed! He did the epidural, which in itself was not painful at all, but I could still feel a lot, and when I told the anaesthetist, he said 'well, I put the epidural in the right place, so if it's not working, it must be you!!' Didn't really know what to say to that! Eventually it worked a bit and I had a short period of relief, then it stopped working - they topped it up but again it only lasted a very short time. I then developed a really high temperature, which they were v concerned about, although said it might just have been due to the epidural. 

To be continued.....!


----------



## Lou15

They gave me IV paracetamol and sponged me down with cold water and fortunately my temp dropped and I didn't need antibiotics. Having the high temp made me really shivery and quite out of it though. Matthew's HR kept dropping at this point too, and at one point was so low that lots of medical staff rushed into the room, and gave me an oxygen mask, and had a bit of a panic, and I thought 'this is it, they're going to have to do an emergency caesarean under general anaesthetic'- but they didn't in the end.

Eventually, at 9.30pm on Wed the 17th, I had dilated fully, and the Dr said he wanted me to try to push for 2 hrs before they would intervene. After 1.5hrs of very hard pushing, I could push no more, and requested that the midwife get the Dr back to see me. They wanted me to keep pushing, and I did my best, but I had nothing left to give, I was utterly exhausted. 

So they decided to assist with the ventouse, but informed me that I would still have to do 50% of the work. I just felt so awful at this point that I said I didn't think I could do it and they would have to do a caesarean (Matthew's head was papable only about 2 inches in at this point!!). They basically ignored this request and promised me it would only be 2 more contractions before he was out, to which I distinctly remember replying 'I'm very sorry, but I'm afraid I just don't believe you!'. 5 contractions and an episiotomy later, Matthew was out - fortunately, his shoulders slid out really easily after his head was eventually out. 

I only got to see Matthew briefly before he was whisked away to be checked by the paediatrician, given his traumatic delivery. Afterwards, the Dr told me that, given the size of Matthew's head, and my very small pelvis, there was no way I would have got him out by myself. Sadly, given that my epidural wasn't working at all by the time time I started pushing, I did feel it all, including the episiotomy and it being sutured afterwards- and this was with extra local anaesthetic injected locally too. However, I have to point out that, traumatic as the whole labour was, immediately afterwards, I suddenly felt ABSOLUTELY AMAZING- I fed Matthew, then ate loads of toast and drank loads of juice, and then, within an hour of giving birth, had a shower (one of the benefits of failed epidural!!). Also, my midwife that I had in delivery was absolutely lovely, and extremely encouraging.

So, for me, labour was very unpleasant- but it was definitely worth it for Matthew! Hope others have better experiences.


----------



## mommylov

Wow Lou! What an ordeal!!! Mother's day this year better mean that much more to your hubby and Matthew!! heheh Thank you for sharing your story and im glad that everything worked out in the end! :cloud9:


----------



## twinkle_paws

Wow Lou, you did so well. I hope you are taking it as easy as possible to recover. Your wee man is absolutely gorgeous by the way so can see he was worth everything you have been through! How are you getting on? Is he sleeping well and have you been out for walks with your pushchair?xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Wow Lou! What a story! He is beautiful tho and all worth it!

Well I had my 20 week scan today, baby is perfect and there is another baby boy to add to the list for this thread!!! Shocked as we were convinced he was a she!

Twink did you have your 20 week scan yet? Do you know gender?


----------



## bagpuss19

Goodness Lou ! A lot of mistakes made there I would make a complaint when you feel like it. It's important to prevent other mothers going through the same thing. I had a friend who was given a sweep without being asked and it resulted in a very fast and painful labour. She did eventually complain and got an apology and feels quite satisfied as now its been acknowledged she knows they will be more aware.

AFM one week today till my 13 week scan still having nightmares and feeling anxious about a mmc. So sick this time round so I'm thinking a girl a while till we find that out tho! Just hoping all will be ok


Xx


----------



## Laubull

Wow Lou what a birth! It sounds traumatic but you and Matthew are both ok  How is being a mum?

Cupcake congrats on your little boy, you're halfway there now!!

Bagpuss fingers crossed for 1 weeks time 

AFM I'm now full term and finish work on Friday, whoop! Nursery is almost complete and the pram and carseat have been delivered, I almost feel ready?!?

Manny and Elaine how are you? Not long for you girls either!

I hope everyone else is ok 

Hugs xx


----------



## twinkle_paws

Yay cupcake, that's great! My scan is tomorrow, cannot wait!! Staying team yellow. Any pics? 

All is sounding really good for you bagpuss, please try not to worry too much , easier said than sone though I know! Xx


----------



## Laubull

Hope it's goes well tomo Twinkle  x


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw good luck Twinkle! Enjoy! We got to see our little man for over an hour as they took ages to get all the measurements (he was being an awkward little monkey!). Yes got loads but my computer is being a pain at the mo! Will try and do a sneaky with them tomorrow at work!!


----------



## thethomsons

Twinkle - good luck!!! 

Cupcake - yay for another little man! Def seems to be a common theme in here!!

Lou- thanks for sharing your story, it's lovely to be at stage we can share pics/ birth storieS! 

Has anyone heard from PopTart at all? 

Cheryl - how's u and Leo?

Laubull - cant believe you are full term!! Woop whoop! How you feeling??

Manny - how's things??

Everyone else- hope things going well!!

Afm - I have 7 weeks and 4 days left!! How time flies!! This pg has gone so fast! I almost want it to slow down a bit as so much to prepare plus the minute baby born they just grow so fast!! Want to enjoy looking forward iykwim!!! This baby is such a wriggler, has been waking me up at night with it! Definitely an active one! I have another scan on 15th May nd appointment with consultant so hoping to get another wee look at manhood just to double check he is infact he though to be honest I don't really have any doubts!! Sorry not been on much but Flynn had to get an operation to get adenoids removed plus grommets in which was a bit of an ordeal but thankfully he is on the mend now! Add to that my DH who has a ruptured Achilles and is just out of 8 weeks plaster you can imagine how hectic life is just now! The joys! 

Hugs to all and sorry if missed anyone, trying to keep up!! Xx


----------



## thethomsons

Thought you might want a laugh, here is our nursery not finished but baby to be perched on changing table lol sorry not rotated cant work it out!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mannymoo

Wow Lou - that sounds quite hectic. So glad it is all behind you now and that Matthew is doing well at home. I think an episiotimy scares me more than the birth itself! The closer I get to DD, the more I am starting to think about a c-section - mainly because I don't think I can handle being pregnant for much longer. At least the c-section will be at 38 weeks which means only 2 weeks of not sleeping, sore back and the worst heartburn and reflux in the world! 

Cupcake congrats on another little boy. I have a feeling that we will end up with almost a full thread of boys. Remind me - is this your first?

Bagpus - how exciting that you only have one week until your scan. I'm sure all is going to be great. Especially with all the sickness. Can't wait to hear how it all goes.

Mommylove - fingers still crossed for this cycle.

Laubull - so jealous that you finish work tomorrow. Lets hope you get a little bit of time to put your feet up and relax. 

Elaine - your life sounds hectic at the moment. It must be very exhausting being so far along and having to look after a DH and a kiddie that are not well. My DH had flu last week (the man-version) and I nearly went out of my mind. Lets hope I have more patients for baby!. Your bump looks very low in the picture. Do you think baby might come a little early?

FMS - we finished the nursery (finally) so all ready for baby to arrive. And it cant come soon enough! We are having a baby shower this weekend and then hoping to stop work next Friday. It all feels very real all of a sudden. Here are a few pics of the room and my 36-week bump.
 



Attached Files:







A_Chair and curtains.jpg
File size: 167 KB
Views: 4









A_Compactum.jpg
File size: 160.6 KB
Views: 3









A_Cot 2.jpg
File size: 151.9 KB
Views: 3









A_Room 3.jpg
File size: 187.7 KB
Views: 3









A_Room 7.jpg
File size: 181.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mannymoo

And a few more...
 



Attached Files:







A_Wall pictures.jpg
File size: 191.8 KB
Views: 3









ARoom 4.jpg
File size: 177.3 KB
Views: 3









36 weeks.jpg
File size: 153.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## thethomsons

Wondering if anyone from USA could help me out? I have seen a lovely nursery lamp that I would love for my baby room but its only available in USA. The make is Kids Line and its called Forest Friends lamp and shade. Have included pic! I was wondering if anyone seen it in real life and is it as nice as looks online. Also if you know anyone that posts to UK could you let me know! I know it's a long shot!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## thethomsons

Mannymoo it's GORGEOUS!! Plus you look fab!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw what a lovely room Manny!!

Yes this little man is my first bubba :)

Bag puss agree with the others sickness is a great sign! This preg was the only one I was sick with!


----------



## Laubull

Elaine you look fab! And so do you Manny, I love your nursery!

I must take some pictures on my nursery, in the meantime here's a couple of pics of me, one at a wedding on Saturday with DH and another from my baby shower 

x


----------



## mannymoo

Loving all the bump pictures. Laubull you look fab!


----------



## Lou15

Goodness everyone what a sudden flurry of lovely pictures! Isn't it great to see so many bumps after all that we have all been through?! Gorgeous bumps, all 3 of you- Manny, Elaine and Laubull. And Manny, your nursery is just beautiful. 

Cupcake, hooray for another little boy! Not that I'm at all biased now, but I think little boys are just wonderful! Wonder who will have the first girl though?

Twinkle, let us know how your scan goes- you are very strong staying team yellow!

Bagpuss, I am sure this is your 3rd time lucky and all will be well with your scan. Cheryl and I were very sick with our boys though so I wouldn't read too much into sickness as a predictor of gender!

Laubull, hooray for starting maternity leave, enjoy!

Oh, Elaine, more medical problems in your family, poor you! Can't believe how far along you are though, you are doing so well and I am so pleased for you after your worry at the start. 

Well, being a Mummy is just the most fantastic thing that has ever happened to me- I am so happy. Obviously I am sad that I had 2 miscarriages, but I think they have made me appreciate Matthew even more than I might have otherwise- I delight in every moment spent with him, dirty nappies and all! I promise you all that it will be worth all the heartache and all the miserable times in pregnancy- and the labour too! Matthew is sleeping well, sometimes a stretch of 4-5 hrs in the night, eating REALLY well(!) and loving trips out in his pram with our dog. He really enjoys being in his bouncy chair too and looking at all the toys on it- he can focus now and follow things with his eyes, and he even grabbed one of the ties on my jumper this morning! I see little developments in him every day, and it is so exciting! I can't wait for all you ladies to experience this joy too xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh Lou you sound just head over heels with your little man. I must admit I was a little shocked to learn he was a boy as I thought my awful sickness meant a girl, but now I'm so happy to be having a little boy, esp as my hubs is over the moon! 

I'm still having problems getting my scan pics into the right format but ill try and post some later they are amazing! Oh and my enormous bump!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Heres my giant bump at 20 weeks!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0671 (131x175).jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## cupcake1981

My little guy sucking his thumb :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0666 (175x138).jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## cupcake1981

Sorry they are all on seperate posts my brain wont function today!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0670 (117x175).jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 33


----------



## twinkle_paws

Hi girls!

Had my scan today and all is well with bubs! Was a real wriggle though and not that keen on posing for pics so really don't have any good ones to share unfortunately. The most important thing is that the radiographer didn't see anything to be concerned about and we saw a heart beating away perfectly. Our trust don't tell you gender at your scans and we aren't going to get a private scan but I have a feeling we are having a wee boy too!

Cupcake, lovely pics of your little man. How cute that your hubby is so excited! I bet you can't wait to go shopping now!!

Manny, wow, your nursery is gorgeous! and you have a perfect bump! Not long to go now.

Laubull, also looking lovely! I have a wedding in a few weeks and am looking at a dress in the same colour but maxi style, think I will go for it!

Lou, your post has made me so so excited about baby arriving. Glad motherhood is suiting you down to a tee. Sounds like you are a great mummy!

Cheryl, hope you are getting on well too.

Elaine, lovely bump, I agree that your pregnancy seems to have gone really quickly. Hope the family are on the mend now.

I am away on a hen weekend this weekend so will try and get a nice pic when I'm all dressed up and post it up for you ladies to see. I love my bump and all the kicks too! 

xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Glad everything went well Twink!! I was really lucky with my pics as I had a 2nd sonographer come in and she gave me some clearer and better photos than the 1st lady! Such a relief that everything is ok isn't it! I finally feel like I might actually have a baby!!


----------



## bagpuss19

Manny dont worry about episiotomy I tore quite badly with my wee boy as he came out like superman with one arm up. However I felt absolutely nothing it wasn't till after I remember saying oooo it's a bit stingy down there lol. Worst bit for me out of the whole labour was being stitched up afterwards! I was very jealous of my friend who got a spinal block for this!

Xx


----------



## Lou15

Lovely scan pictures Cupcake!

Twinkle, I'm so pleased everything went well at your scan, congratulations!

Gosh yes Manny, sorry, should have reassured you about the episiotomy sooner- did feel the cut being made but it wasn't as sore as you would imagine, the suturing afterwards was a bit painful (but most people get appropriate local anaesthesia so they don't feel that part- I was just so happy that labour was over that I didn't really care!) and it was sore for a few days afterwards, but it was by no means the worst of what happened to me and I don't think you should worry unduly about it at all xx


----------



## mannymoo

Stunning pics cupcake. Love the thumb sucking. So cute...

Thanks ladies for the reassurance on the episiotomy. The midwife said I wouldn't have a clue that it was even happening so will try not think about it. Its more the thought that grosses me out. 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

How are we all?

Well maybe I shouldn't be on this thread.......................

Because it appears I'm 5th time lucky - got my BFP a few days ago, already been for a HCG test and I am already booked in for scans:happydance:

So now I need lots and lots and lots of that sticky baby glue :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## thethomsons

Yay garfie!!! Made my day reading that!! Congrats hun xx


----------



## mannymoo

YAY YAY YAY Garfie!!! Sending you absolutely ALL my positive vibes that this works out for you - you SOOO deserve it. Keep us posted and I'll keep everything crossed! xx

How is everyone else?

I'm so excited to be full term tomorrow! Also got a DR appointment to decide if I should schedule a CS or just wait it out. Quite nervous to have an internal. Will let you know what he says.


----------



## garfie

Thanks ladies

I'm so so so scared - HCG is 50 and PROG is 61 - still a long way to go but a good start right?:happydance:

Good luck manny - is this your first internal?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## cupcake1981

Congrats Garfie, keeping everything crossed for you!!!!!


----------



## thethomsons

Manny cant believe you are full term!! Time has flown by! Don't worry about internal, I had one with flynn and though a bit uncomfortable, it's not that bad! Keep us updated!!

Afm - due 6 weeks on Sunday!


----------



## Lou15

Congratulations Garfie! Really rooting for you, keep us posted!

So pleased for you too, Manny, nearly there! xx


----------



## mommylov

Congrats garfie!!! :dance: Sendign you lots of dust & glue! :dust:


----------



## bagpuss19

Great news Garfie!


Well we just had our scan.........OMG we are going to have a baby!!!! Measured a couple of days further on so now officially 13+3 and due 10th November. Couldn't do nt test as very comfy chilled out baby wouldn't move out of the armchair position! I didn't care there was a heart beat and it was moving around. Still think girl - stubborn. Nicest bit was I got the guy who scanned me for my mc! He was so nice and so excited for us and we all really hope he gets to do the 5 month on to tell us what we are having.

I'm so relieved!!!!xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Congrats Bagpuss it's the most amazing thing to experience after mcs isn't it! Such a feeling of relief! x


----------



## mommylov

Congrats Bagpuss!


----------



## Laubull

Garfie that is AMAZING news! Congratulations  I really hope this is your fifth time lucky. When will they test your levels again? Try not to stress and maybe stop temping, it stressed me out big time but understand if you can't. BIG LUCKY HUGS.

Manny I hope the internal goes ok.

Everyone else I hope you're well, those trying, those with bumps and those with bubbas 

AFM I'm now on maternity leave, yeaaaaa! I'm enjoying relaxing but ready for baby, whenever they decide to appear!

X


----------



## thethomsons

Yay Laubull enjoy hun! 

Bag puss fab news!! 

This thread turning out to be a very happy happy place!!


----------



## Laubull

Sorry bagpuss missed your good news, congratulations honey 

Elaine you're right, it's a very happy place, yeaaaa!

X


----------



## garfie

Thanks ladies

I'm having my HCG drawn again today - results will back tomorrow.

I have to keep on temping as I feel like I am doing something and last time I was able to tell something wasn't right even before I got out of bed - so I was sort of prepared:cry:

I did a poundshop cheapie test today and that came up with a line stronger than the one I did on Tuesday - amazing how much difference 2 days does make to the line strength:happydance:

Bagpuss - I'm so glad your scan went well :happydance:

Laubull - Enjoy your maternity leave it will go so quick :flower:

Elaine - I can't believe you are due in just over 6 weeks - I can remember way back when you asking for advice, checking lines where getting stronger I bet that all seems so long ago - now you're nearly at the finish line :happydance::happydance:

AFM - Nervous about today but had a nice little temp rise so it looks like all is still well (isn't it a shame to feel like this - but don't worry on the outside I'm still smiling nobody knows how I really feel :cry:) except you ladies of course :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mannymoo

Garfie I tested every day for about 3 weeks when I first got this BFP. I found that seeing the line made me feel better and made me feel like I was actually doing something productive. My temps were all over the place straight after getting BFP. I had a few big temp drops but everything was fine. Don't be despondent if the temp doesn't rise every day. Still have everything crossed. I have a good feeling about this one!

Bagpuss congrats on your scan hun. Its such a huge milestone to get to! Well done!

FMS - the internal wasn't bad at all this morning - just a bit uncomfortable. Doctor said my cervix is short and thin and to expect things to start happening in the next week to 10 days. Eeekkkkk! He also said baby is small - only 2.7kg but that there was no need to be concerned as it all looked fine. He said his son was 1.4kg when he was born at 34 weeks and now weighs 120kgs and plays provincial rugby!! So I'm going home tonight to pack my bag and get myself ready for baby!!!!
xx


----------



## bagpuss19

Thanks everyone I feel amazing its so exciting and so much more special this time as its my rainbow baby! Xxx

Garfie I kept testing too!!!! X


----------



## garfie

Manny - Glad you internal wasn't to bad - I've lost count how many I've had :blush: also take weight measurements with a pinch of salt - they told me the night before my eldest was born he was about 5lb - he came the next day (a month early) and was 6lb 1oz:haha:

Packing your bags :happydance: baby is nearly here:happydance:

I keep testing ladies - I even did an OPK and the test line was up before the control line - so that has to be good news right:happydance:

Bagpuss - I keep thinking OMG I'm pregnant and then I have a goofy grin then I calm down and then the grin comes back - It's like my little secret and only people I want to know are in on it:blush:

:hugs:

X


----------



## CherylC3

Congrats Garfie I kno it's hard but try and enjoy your pregnancy I tested every day for 3 wks lol..xx

Bag pus yeah for the gd scan Hun..x

How are all u pregnant ladies doin?x


----------



## mommylov

WISHING to be pregnant here :(

Love your pic of your little guy Cheryl... too cute!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mommylov your time will come Hun... X

This time last yr I was in a depression and obsessed by becoming pregnant cried most nights and I hidden it from everyone.. U will get ur rainbow Hun... Just remember timing is everything keep using OPKs cos I used them 3 times after ttc for a yr without using them and every time I fell pg..x


----------



## twinkle_paws

Hi everyone!

Congratulations Garfie, I have everything crossed for you! Hope tomorrows results are good, let us know!!

Bagpus, yay for your great scan! I think the day of my 12+6 scan was one of the happiest days of my life, I could not stop smiling! Your preggers!!

SATH, how are you? when is testing day?

Mommylov, just had a look at your chart, you will be testing in a few days, good luck!

Cheryl, what a cute wee boy you have on your avatar!

Good luck Manny, hope that bag is packed now!!

AFM, can't believe how much my belly is growing, can feel a lot of stretching going on near my belly button, wonder if it's going to pop out??!!

Hope everyone else is doing well and enjoying the nice weather B)


----------



## mommylov

thanks Cheryl, I remember when you werer in the ttc after a d&c forum (didnt know if you remembered me from there hehe) and its really encouraging to see you go through 2 losses like me and still end up with your miracle. Thank you so much for your kind words! :)

Twinkle, thank you hun! Yes, Ill start testing this weekend. I just got a fresh batch of ic's so Ill be poas like mad! heheh


----------



## CherylC3

Aw twinkle thts great Hun... My belly button neve popped even tho it looked like it was going to all the way thru. Xx

Aw mommylov I o remember u I wondered how I recognised ur name...xxx


----------



## mommylov

heheh... so glad again to see your dream come true of becoming a mommy <3


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks Hun... U will be very soon. Xx


----------



## mannymoo

Your temps are looking good mommylov. Hope this is your month! xx
Cheryl - Leo is looking so sweet.


----------



## mommylov

Thanks mannymoo!!! How are you feeling??

Hope everyone is doing well! :)


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

I did a digi this morning ( the hospital have lost my last HCG results so I have nothing to compare:growlmad:) so I have to go on Monday and have them redone:cry:

Anyway digi says 2-3 :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Lou15

Garfie that's brilliant! (the digi results not that the hospital lost your result, obviously!) xx


----------



## bagpuss19

Ugh useless hospital. Great about the digi. I did those ones too and did get reassured when they moved up. Don't panic if it doesn't though as I did read it is a very unreliable way of checking hcg is, rising. I wasn't offered hcg testing tho so it was all I could cling to!

Xxx


----------



## Lou15

Over 3 weeks old already! xx
 



Attached Files:







054.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommylov

garfie yay for the digi results!

Lou, Matthew is just gorgeous! 

:wave: to everyone!!!

11dpo and 10dpiui and not feeling anything :( My temps are not looking that great either. Im thinking Im out this month :(


----------



## SATH

Well ive not been on for ages. Just had a quick read through. Wow beautiful babies so cute. 

Garfie congrats this is going to be your time i can feel.

Mommylov dont count yourself not until the witch shows her face. 

Afm just waiting to ov should be sun/mon if like regular so fun weekend ahead.


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies - hope everyone is well?

Garfie, thinking of you and hoping all is going great. The digi being 2-3 weeks is such a great sign!

Mommylov - I see your temps have gone up a bit. Let hope you get a BFP really soon.

Lou little matthew is too cute for words. Just want to eat him up! Hope things are going well?

Sath - welcome back. Hope you have now Ov'ed and the 2WW has begun. Lets hope this is the last one you have to sit through for a while.

Laubull - thinking of you and wondering if you have had any sign of baby coming? It must be very soon now.

Hi to everyone else.

FMS - sitting at home waiting for baby to show up. I just want it to happen now. Although I am also enjoying being a lady of leisure. 

xx


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls! Hope everyone is doing well!!

Got my :bfp: this morning... hope this one sticks!!! :)


----------



## garfie

mommy - :happydance::happydance: congrats hun - fingers crossed for you:flower:

As hard as it is you must try to think it will stick - PMA hun:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

In my excitement forgot to say - pic of test:winkwink:

Congrats mama :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mommylov

Hope this works!
View attachment 614699


Heheheh thank you so much hun! Im going to try. Im sure Ill feel much better (But know that I wont be out of the woods yet) after 8 weeks. Thats the furthest I have ever made it.


----------



## garfie

It worked :happydance::happydance:

We have to try and remain positive for our little ones - this will be my 5th time lucky:happydance:

We are bump buddies:haha: - the furthest I've got was 9w 4d - blighted ovum:cry:

How far on are you - what did hubby say?:hugs:

Congrats again

:hugs:

X


----------



## mannymoo

Congrats mommylov! So thrilled for you. Garfie is right - as hard as it can be sometimes just keep that PMA that this is your little keeper. Wow, this really is a super lucky thread. Sath - you're next!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Mommylov!! Yey so pleased for you!! Stay positive, it's all you can do xx


----------



## mommylov

Thank you so much ladies!!!!!!! :hugs:

Garfie... yay for being bump buddies!!!!! I litterally just found out this morning so according to my app, that puts me at 4 weeks on the dot! :dance:


----------



## Lou15

Huge congratulations Mommylov! I'm sure this is going to be your 3rd time lucky! SO nice that you and Garfie can be bump buddies!

Manny, I am so excited that you are so very nearly there now! 

AFM, it's my birthday today and I am having the best birthday ever because my little man is here! And he is 4 weeks old today, too! I am a very happy Mummy!


----------



## mommylov

Happy birthday Lou!!!!!

Garfie, hubby was half asleep when I was screamin gout from the bathroom for him to come over hahah. I said "I see a line, do you?!!!?" He rubbed his eyes and squinted and said I think so. So I said I was going to take a digi and he told me to wait thinking that there wasnt enough HCG to turn it + but I did it anyway and showed him/. he had the biggest smile on his face and hugged me and kissed me tons. We are both over the moon but really nervous too!


----------



## Laubull

Hi girlies!

Sorry I've been so crap at updating recently.

Garfie, your chart is looking amazing! When do you get your latest hcg results?

Mommylov CONGRATULATIONS, I hope this is your forever baby 

Sath, fingers crossed for a BFP at the end of this cycle.

Manny I'm pleased you're enjoying maternity leave. I hope baby comes when you're ready. 

Lou happy birthday! Matthew is sooo gorgeous, I can't believe he's 4 weeks already! Are you trying to get him into a routine or just taking it as it comes?

Elaine how are you feeling? Not long left now!

Anyone else I've missed I hope you're ok  

AFM I am READY, listen to me baby! The house is sparkling, the nursery is ready, I've even had a pedicure and wax today, please come now! I've been feeling off today with period type cramps on and off all day but don't want to get my hopes up. Got pregnancy yoga tonight so hoping that'll kick start things, plus I'll throw in some ball bouncing and pineapple later, lets hope it works!!

X


----------



## mommylov

Oh lau I hope the baby is on thier way too!!! I dont know if you like spicy but they say that can help too!


----------



## mannymoo

Laubull fingers crossed baby comes soon. It's so frustrating towards the end, isn't it? Every little ache makes me think maybe its starting. Af type cramps are supposedly a good sign. Lou and Cheryl - what were your first signs of labour?

Happy birthday Lou!!! :)


----------



## Lou15

Eek Laubull you are so close too! I am so excited!

Manny, I'm afraid I had period type pains for weeks before I had Matthew, then the only proper sign I had was starting to have a show in the middle of the night, then pains got a bit worse and then later that day they started the induction so not sure how long it would have taken otherwise! Sorry not very helpful!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I had af pains a few wks before but the 4 days before they were quite painful. X


----------



## garfie

AFM - Phoned docs at 8.30 this morning and said results are back but doc not read them:coffee::coffee::coffee:

Phoned at lunch to be told the doc is very busy with other patients and will get back to me - I hated to do this so I asked for an emergency call back

He called me and gave me the results HCG 1660 PROG 44:happydance:

He asked me to pass these on to my specialist and see whether it made a difference the prog level had dropped or was he going to recommend injections or something.:shrug:

Rang the specialist - answer phone, so rang emergency number - answer phone - getting worried so phoned my doc back - asked for another call back:coffee::coffee::coffee:

He phoned back within 5minutes told him the situation - said to leave it with him:coffee::coffee::coffee:

Got a call from the nurse saying my specialist was out of the country and they couldn't wait - so Ive got an early scan tomorrow at 11.00am.

So now I know I won't sleep tonight - but in a way I should hopefully begin to have answers tomorrow right:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## SATH

Mommylov congrats congrats great news. I just knew it!! Bet you are super excited and even more nervous. Its gonna be fine this time.

Garfie sounds like they are taking good care of you. First look at your little bean tomorrow.

Lou hope you had a great birthday.

Lau lots of yoga, walking etc etc. Ive heard accpuncture can be used to bring on labour if your feeling brave. Wont be long now.

Manny how you doin hon? Relaxin i hope, feet up and chilling out.

Afm, well i'm thoroughly let the side down so lots of bd'ng next few days. Got ew but no +opk yet prob sat/sun. Got nothing else planned all weekend x


----------



## mommylov

Garfie great betas!!!! Hope your scan goes well tomorrow... Im sure it will!!!

Sath, EW sounds good... I hope that your +opk is just around the corner!!

My betas came back and were in the 30's. Dr said they were where she expected them to be which I guess is good. I was about 12-13dpo yesterday so Im hoping its just still early but time will tell. She wants me to continue to get them drawn every 48 hours until they are at 2000 and she will then do an ultrasound. My nerves have def kicked in and Im so scared. I want this baby so bad and am praying that this will be my healthy earth baby!


----------



## mannymoo

Garfie - great numbers for HCG. I really hope you see your little bean tomorrow but please don't be despondent if you don't see anything. When my HCG for 3300, we still couldn't see anything on screen. My doctor had been a bit concerned at the time as apparently you should see something from 2500 upwards but it might just be too early. I definitely think ask for a progesterone supplement. I swear that its the only reason I've made it this far as I have had progesterone on the low side for all my pregnancies. Keeping everything crossed for a wonderful scan tomorrow!

Any mommyluv I just looked back at my previous levels and my HCG was 41 at 12dpo - so really not a lot higher than yours. Sounds good to me and great that they will be testing you every 48 hours.

Sath get busy gal! These BFPs seem to come in three's so lets hope your the third!!

FMS - went for another growth scan today and doctor still thinks baby is on its way. My fluid is quite low so I have been booked for induction at 7am on Tuesday. Yikes! He still thinks it will come before then but I guess by the end of Tuesday I will be a mummy. I can't wait. Will keep you all posted!

xx


----------



## garfie

Afternoon Ladies

I'm back........ although he was impressed with my full bladder - he couldn't get an angle:haha:

So he tried with an empty one after constantly saying to me we may not see anything as you are 4-5 weeks - I think he was amazed he saw the sac and the beginning of the yolk sac:happydance:

He was amazed:haha: so was I and hubby so far so good ladies I am growing a baby - which is such a relief after a blighted ovum on pregnancy number 2!:cry:

So I go for a follow up scan next week - he said normally we wait 10-14 days but he could tell I didn't want to wait and was anxious:dohh:

No more HCG or PROG tests just scans:happydance:

Will try and catch up properly later for now :cloud9:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Laubull

Garfie that is amazing news, I am sooo pleased for you  I hope that little sac develops perfectly for you  Everything crossed for your next scan.

Mommylov I'm pleased your numbers came back looking good. Will you get an early scan, can't remember if you've said?!

Sath enjoy your weekend of BDing, I've got a good feeling about it ;-)

Manny I am so jealous you've got a date to work to, I am really struggling not knowing when! I hope everything goes well with the induction, unless you go into labour before!!

Lou/Cheryl, I thought you'd both say that about period pains, how disappointing, I was hoping it was an imminent labour sign!

AFM, well as you can probably tell I want my baby NOW! I'm impatient and don't like waiting, pleaseeee come baby bull! I really thought last night might be the start as I had terrible back ache but then this morning it was gone, arghhhhh! Going to bounce away the afternoon on my ball and eat a very spicy dinner tonight, if DH was up for it I'd throw in DTD too!

Hugs to all and anyone I've forgotten. X


----------



## mommylov

Garfie... yay for scans only from here on out!!!!!!

Lauball, I had my first beta on wed evening (that morning was my bfp) and they came back in the 30's. I was scared that was on the low side :( I have my second betas today and will have the results tomorrow. For those that had betas in the begning, do you remember where you started at? I knwo Im onmly 4 weeks but Im so nervous and just scared.


----------



## mannymoo

Mommylov I posted mine yesterday. They were only 41 at 12dpo so I think yours sound fine. It's all about the doubling. Please let us know what they say tomorrow.


----------



## mommylov

Oh oops... pregnancy brain maybe kicking in already? lol I will!!! :hugs:


----------



## Laubull

Sorry mommylov I never had betas done but 3-4 weeks is very early, looking on the net they expect as low as 5 so 30 should be good


----------



## mommylov

I guess today's test will really tell?


----------



## SATH

Lau, manny last few days who knows maybe this weekend could be it. Very exciting, are you both team yellow?

Garfie and mommylov hope things progressing well. Wont be long till those strong symptoms kick in.

Yep busy weekend oh is looking very happy its a hard life! Fingers crossed.


----------



## bagpuss19

Hi everyone! 
Glad to hear all the positive news. I'm toying with the idea of hiring a doppler as I'm getting nervous again and at 15 weeks can't feel anything yet BUT I'm terrified of not finding a hb :(. I'm also wondering if I should get some counselling to try rationalise things or did those ladies further on than me feel like I do. It seems a scan reassures me for about a week! I really thought the 12 week one would keep me going for ages but no, I think I know too much. It's very difficult to explain to people too!

Xx


----------



## mannymoo

Bagpuss I definitely would have felt the same as you had it not been for my Doppler. I didn't use it often - maybe once a week - but I would have gone crazy without it. Totally normal to feel the way you are feeling now. 

Sath are you in 2ww?

Mommylov what happened with the hcg Hun?

Laubull still no baby??

Garfie yay for ticker!!

Hi to everyone else! Xx


----------



## thethomsons

Ah Mannymoo so exciting can't wait to hear your birth announcement!!

Laubull you too can't be long now!! So love what a happy place third time
Lucky has become!!

Mommylov major congrats!!

Garfie - everything still ok??!

How is everyone else??

Lou and Cheryl - how are the boys??

Afm - 35 weeks and 1 day now and beginning to get sore, stiff and feel humongous lol. Not complaining though! Tick tock tick tock ..........


----------



## cupcake1981

Bag puss get the Doppler, otherwise you are just not gonna relax and enjoy your pregnancy. Even now at 23 weeks I still use if I've not felt much movement that I recall, altho I feel him most days now several times. 

Manny how are you feeling about tomorrow? Excited I bet!

Lau hope that baby comes soon!!!

Garfie do you have another scan this week? 

Mommy, any more betas?

Twink how you getting on bump buddie?

AFM can't wait to have a week off work next week, and I think I'm gonna get my mat leave sorted this week so I can start my countdown!


----------



## mommylov

Morning ladies!!

Lau, sorry I missed your qurestion about the scan. My dr said that she would do a scan once my HCG levels reached 2000. She didnt want to do one before that because they wouldnt see anything. My next test is this wed.

Garfie, yay for scans only now!! :dance:

Hope you all are doing great! :hugs:

Oh, forgot to say but got my results back on sat from fridays test. Dr said that she had to call the lab. Guess thier system had gone down or something but they went from 37 on wed to 137 on fri!!! She said this was excellent so I didnt have to go back on sun for bloods and now will go on wed. I hope this LO is our rainbow and continues to grow!!! :)


----------



## Lou15

Great results Mommylov! Congratulations, I am sure this is going to be your 3rd time lucky!

Manny, just want to send you my very best wishes for tomorrow. You have been there for me throughout this whole 3rd time lucky journey - I am so grateful, and I just so hope that everything goes well for you and that you have a good birth experience. I will be thinking of you all day and can't wait to hear your news and see a picture of your little one. Also so excited that you are the first of the team yellows (although I know you have your suspicions!). My only advice to you would be to stick up for yourself if you have to- in hindsight, I wish I had when I was in labour!


----------



## twinkle_paws

Hi girlies :hi:

Wow, not been on for a few days and so much has happened.

Firstly a big congrats to mommylov and garfie, hope everything continues to go well for you both! PMA is definitely the way forward! For some reason I just felt much more positive this pregnancy and it has really paid off so far!

Manny, lots of best wishes for tomorrow, cannot wait to hear from you after baby is born. Hope everything goes well for you xxx

Laubull, hope baby is on it's way :winkwink:

Cupcake, I'm doing fine thanks. Nearly V day for us!!! :happydance: I have 10 weeks left at work! Looking forward to a few weeks to get the house cleaned and just chill before baby arrives. When do you think you will finish up? Are you going to take a year off? I had a weeks holiday last week, was lovely. Going back to work today was not so nice but it's good to be counting down the weeks. Are you going away on your week off?

Lou, belated happy birthday, hope your boys treated you! Matthew is so gorgeous and it's lovely to hear you are loving being a mummy. 

Elaine, nearly there!!

SATH, hope you had a successful weekend, when are you planning on testing?

Bagpuss, I didn't get a Doppler as I thought I would just panic if I couldn't hear anything but I know a lot of the girls on her found theirs to be very reassuring.

AFM, glad to be nearly 24 weeks, time is starting to fly past now. Have ordered cot and think I have decided on travel system and crib. Have been buying a few more bits and bibs as I go along too, is so exciting to think I will be getting to use them in 16/17ish weeks!! eeekk!!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laubull

Hi girlies!

Sath I hope you enjoyed your weekend ;-)

Elaine nice to hear from you! Under 5 weeks for you, exciting! What was your labour like with your son?

Cupcake enjoy your week off 

Mommylov great news on your results, I hope Wednesday's are just as positive 

Manny good luck for tomorrow, I hope everything goes smoothly and I can't wait to hear what you have!!

Lou how are you? How is Matthew?

Bagpuss I'm with Twinkle on the Doppler, I didn't want to get one and then risk not hearing it, but in saying that if my DH had let me buy one I probably would have done!!

Twinkle happy v day for 2 days time, I can't believe how quickly it's going!

Garfie I hope you're well 

AFM tomorrow is my due date! I am excited and nervous all at the same time. I'm definitely getting more period type cramping and back ache but no other signs. I'm hoping the midwives will be able to kick-start things tomorrow with a sweep. 

Hugs to all and anyone I've missed! X


----------



## SATH

Hi all

wow twinkle can't believe how far on you are now that is flying by.

Good luck for tomorrow Manny how exciting your last night at home next time you go home there'll be another little person with you. I'll be thinking of you xxx

productive weekend I hope. Got strong + yesterday then - today but my temps are strange Sat 36.2, Sun 36.7 then today 36.4 so will see what tomorrow brings? Anyone else suffering with hay fever today mine is awful now got banging head too yuck!


----------



## mommylov

Eeeekk so many about to give birth/gave birth, getting :bfp: this month and hopfully more to come!!! What a great month so far! I hope its great for us all! :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Good luck for tomorrow Manny moo!

Twink I have put that my last day at work will be 16th August, then 2weeks leave b4 mat leave starts in the 2nd Sept!


----------



## thethomsons

MANNYMOO!! Good luck tomorrow!!! Cannot wait to hear when bubs arrives!!!!


----------



## garfie

Manymoo - Good luck hun (you brought me to this thread) all that time ago.:winkwink:

Now is your day:happydance::happydance:

Hope it all goes smoothly

:hugs:

X


----------



## bagpuss19

Yes girls with no doppler that's what I'm worried about panicking at no heartbeat. I also read someone who had a doppler was falsely reassured after reduced movement due to good hb but it turned out baby had stopped growing and needed delivered early and she said if she hadn't had it she would have seeked medical advice ASAP! Arrrrghhh! Feel like I'm going mad. I have midwife on 30th when I'll be nearly 17 weeks so I'm hoping she will use her doppler then?? Can't remember from last time if the do or not. Then thought might get private scan between then and 20 week scan. Still wonder if I should get some counselling but not really sure how easy that is!

Xx


----------



## hope4rainbow

Hi Ladies, can I join?

We just lost our 2nd baby two weeks ago. I'm having some blood work done in 3 weeks to see what's going on. My dr thinks it may be because I have long cycles and ovulate so late that my eggs are overripe. If so, she wants to try us on clomid. I've been making changes this time around to try to keep my spirits up. I joined the gym and have been learning how to sew (my grandma would be so proud!).

Anyone else have m/c's that seem to run in your family? My grandma had 2 early m/c before her 3 beautiful girls. My mother had 2 girls, then 2 m/c, then another little girl. Both of my aunts had a m/c, a sweet boy, then another m/c and stopped. My mil had a son, a m/c, and then my husband. It comforts me to know all of them still had children, but it makes me sad to think I may pass this on to my future children.


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls! Hope everyone is doing well!! :hugs:

hope4rainbow, Im so sorry to hear about your losses. I found out after my 1st mc that my mom had one and my MIL had one or 2 as well. Its interestign how you hear about so many women goign through having losses once you have gone thgrough it. Youre not alone hun. There are plenty of women that have losses and go on to have healthy beautiful blessings. There are quite a few women on here that can tell you that it can happen. I hope you can find some peace and support here. I dont think its a hereditary thing for the most part. Sometimes its just how the genetic make up happens when sperm meets egg and has nothing to do with the individual. :hugs:


----------



## mannymoo

Hi everyone. Team yellow is officially.... Team blue! Our little man, Joshua James Martin, was born at 13h55 rsa time and weighs 2.7kgs. He is so perfect and we are totally besotted! Will update with pic and birth story soon. Xxx


----------



## garfie

Absolutely fabulous news hun :happydance::happydance:

I'm out and about but just wanted to congratulate you on Team Blue :happydance::happydance:

Congrats again mama

:hugs:

X


----------



## Lou15

Fantastic news Manny, congratulations! That was quick if you were just induced this morning?! Can't wait to see a picture when you can manage. Another little boy! Wonder who will have the first girl?! And I love his name!! xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Congrats Manny on your son!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## cupcake1981

Congrats manny!!!! Yey team blue!!! So many blue babies on this thread!

Looking forward to hearing about the birth, especially as it seems to have happened quite quickly!!!!


----------



## SATH

Wow manny that was quick. Congrats on your fabulous little boy beautiful name. Cant wait to see pics and hear all about birth.

Welcome hope4. So sorry for your loss. Sounds like your doctor is supportive and proactive. This thread is v supportive xx

Think i am 1or 2 dpo so i'll know in bout 10 days. Very proud of myself today i had to go buy baby gifts for a work colleague. I browsed and felt positive 1 day i'll be buyin 4 my bubs, no tears big step forward.


----------



## mommylov

Sath, you WILL be buying for YOUR baby soon hun xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw congrats manny so happy for u... Wee boys are great. Xxxx


----------



## twinkle_paws

Congrats Manny! Fantastic news and lovely to have another wee baby boy on board. Love his name, James is one of my fav boys names!! Looking forward to pics and more info when u get the chance. Enjoy every second with your little man and hope you make a speedy recovery too xxx

Welcome Hope4, you will find this a lovely positive thread, it's very lucky!

SATH, I am sending so many positive vibes your way. Well done on the baby shopping, I always found this really hard when ttc. It's good that you feel so positive, can only be a good thing for getting a sticky bubba!xxx


----------



## thethomsons

Aw Mannymoo I'm so so pleased for you!! And another blue bundle!!!! Loving the name also! How are you? Was birth ok? So so happy for you!!


----------



## bagpuss19

Yay manny great news boys certainly keep u on ur toes! 
Afm I am going to book a private scan cos I'm a bit loopy this time :) xx


----------



## Laubull

Manny CONGRATULATIONS! That's fantastic news, I agree with the girls, Joshua James is a gorgeous name  I can't wait to hear about the birth and see a picture. Big hugs to your perfect little family 

Hope4, I'm sorry you've found yourself here but welcome  There's lots of positive stories on here to give you hope.

Sath well done on your shopping trip. Fingers crossed for 10 days time 

AFM well my midwives appointment yesterday was disappointing, my cervix was too far back to sweep and baby is now back to back :-( Feeling very sorry for myself now, can't be bothered to do anything!

X


----------



## PopTart28

Hi ladies
I know ive been away for a long time now and im sorry for that- soooo much has been going on its hard to imagine how much has changed and happened in the last 8weeks of my life. If anyone had told me and my DH what would be going on and changing in these past weeks all at once we'd have said thats crazy - and its been just that. But we have made it through and we both couldnt be happier.

Well you busy ladies its taken me ages to properly catch up and read whats been going on with you all...

I have to say the BIGGEST AND MOST MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! to Lou, Cheryl and Manny on the births of your gorgeous little boys, and I cant wait for the rest of you lovely ladies to get to meet your little bundles and have little squishy cuddles of your own.

Also many congrats to those of you who have got your BFP's recently and are now expecting your rainbow babies.... I hope your pregnancies are all going well and you are looking after yourselves and managing to enjoy being pregnant.

So to make this nice and short i'll save the birth story and details unless anyone wants to know what happened.

As many of you might remember I was very much team yellow and my EDD was the 30th March.....
I was lucky enough to have the best midwife a woman could ask for and she was fantastic and now a very good friend of ours. The last weeks of my pregnancy went fine - only a few little hiccups but nothing serious considering everything we were dealing with my GP was considering making me bed bound to stop me doing too much while we were sorting things out.

So I went 12 days overdue but from that day I became officially TEAM PINK!!!!!!!

I had the most gorgeous little girl after a short but intense labour - 100% healthy and the biggest smiler right from the start and we are loving this new life with her - she is amazing!!!! :happydance:

I cant believe I DID IT!!!!!!! I'm a mummy to the most perfect little one.....my DH is besotted and we are loving watching her learn new things and interact with us more and more each day.

Sending some of my very happy vibes to you all, xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bagpuss19

Aw pop tart that's so lovely to hear enjoy every minute xx


----------



## SATH

Great update pop you sound soooo happy. Truly blessed.

Ah lau i saw your name and thought here we go bubs has arrived. Do they hav a plan set up for you?


----------



## Laubull

Poptart, yeaaaaa so nice to hear from you! A massive congratulations on the birth of your daughter  Yes please to the birth story, I'd love to hear!! 

Sath, if only!! I've got another sweep next Tuesday if baby doesn't appear, we'll start discussing a plan.....I assume they'd offer me another sweep later that week and if that doesn't help then I'll be induced. Obviously I don't want any of that, I'd love to go into labour ASAP! Yoga tonight so hoping I can give baby a nudge in the right direction! X


----------



## thethomsons

Pop tart great to hear from you and congrats on your lovely pink bundle!!!


----------



## twinkle_paws

Ah Poptart, great to hear from you! Congratulations on the birth of your daughter, you're a mummy!! What did you call your little girl? xx


----------



## mommylov

Just wanted to write a quick note and say betas came back at 777!!! one more beta on Monday and then scan on tues! Fx!!!


----------



## PopTart28

Thanks ladies - im loving mummyhood and cant wait for you all to experience this for yourselves - its truly AMAZING!

Laubal ill upload my birth story soon as its quite different to Lou and Cheryls - cant wait to hear how Manny got on - Manny I hope you are loving your babymoon with your wee little man  oh and when they tell you to just rest and enjoy - it really is the best thing you can do after birth. Oh and drink plenty of fluids and eat well are also lifesavers while you are recovering 

Twinkle we have called our gorgeous girl Ruby Madeline  
She is the most happy and content little girl and getting more and more incredible everyday. I'll also upload a picture for you all soon too.

Hope you all you lovely ladies are well and looking after yourselves, I'm really looking forward to more birth news and stories as some of you are getting very close now - how exciting......enjoy every minute of the last weeks you are pregnant as they are precious and even tho all you want is to meet and hold your little one you will treasure those weeks and days forever 

Right little miss is having a nap so time to unpack some more boxes - its a cross between the tv game show the crystal maze and christmas going through the boxes! You have to find the box in the right room and then its great fun getting all the bits unpacked from each - soooo much better than the massive game of tetris it is to bliming well pack the stuff up ;-)

xxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Mommy - :happydance: on great bettas - I won't be here Tuesday - I'm going away for a few days (spain) so I wish you lots of luck at your scan and look forward to an exciting update when I come back:happydance:

Poptart - What an absolutely gorgeous name - I look forward to seeing pictures of her soon:happydance:

Laubull - Your baby is nice and snuggled in there - how many days over will you be? - I was allowed 14 but that was with my second son:hugs:

Bagpuss - When are you booking your scan - I think after a loss you are more "loopy":winkwink: as the innocence has been taken away :hugs:

I have my scan tomorrow and I'm slightly nervous as I started spotting on Wednesday luckily it seems to have cleared up - I still feel pregnant but I also know the dark side:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mommylov

Poptart, congrats on your little girl! Love the name too!

Garfie, spotting can be normal so try not to freak out just yet hun. I know easier said than done because like you said we know the dark side too. I hope that tomorrows scan will bring some relief. Im praying this is your sticky bun and sending you lots of sticky :dust:. Stick lo, STICK!!

:wave: to everyone and hope you all are doing well! :)

AFM~ I was so happy to see my results and hear my dr tell me that they are good! I still dont have major symptoms or anything. Getting a little more tired and a little insomnia and some breast tenderness but its all just slight. Dull cramps come and go which is reassuring. SOMETIMES, Im like "Wait, was that cramp in my ueterus or somewhere else?" and then I freak myself out so Im just trying not to pauy attention. heheh Been texting with my dr because I called to make an appt for tues and they told me she was booked. I text her and told her and she told me she was going to take a look. She wanted me to meet with her after the US so Ill see if thats still going to happen tues. One more beta scheduled for mon so as always keeping my fx for that!


----------



## bagpuss19

Actually got my scan tonight they had a free appt do I just grabbed it will update later xx


----------



## Lou15

Congratulations Poptart, our first team pink of the thread! Delighted that you are enjoying Motherhood so much xx

Great results Mommylov! Sounds like you have a lovely Dr too xxx

Good luck with the scan Bagpuss, keep us posted.

Laubull, thinking of you! I remember how sad I was when they couldn't do a sweep for me- so disheartening- but your wee one will be here really soon, it just feels like forever at the moment because you are so desperate to meet him/ her!

Garfie, have a lovely, relaxing time in Spain- I'm convinced my early pregnancy holiday helped Matthew to stick!

AFM, poor Matthew had been doing some spectacularly large vomits (literally drenching me and him) and now fussy and uncomfortable when feeding- am concerned about poss reflux, or maybe that I am lactating a bit too much now as the milk literally seems to pour out of me. Phoned Drs for advice as to whether he needed to be seen and spoke to a grumpy Dr who said 'well, it's not really urgent but I suppose we'll have to see him since he's such a young baby!' Nice! But, fortunately she has booked me in with my own Dr tomorrow who is lovely and hopefully won't make me feel as uncomfortable as she did. Really hope it gets sorted out soon as Matthew is such a contented wee soul normally so I just feel he must genuinely not be feeling well to be getting so upset with feeds and it's awful to see him like that.

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## mommylov

Bagpuss, good luck with the scan!!!

Lou, Im sorry to hear about Matthew vomiting. I hope that the dr is able to figure out how to make you both confortable and happy.


----------



## bagpuss19

Scan fine I'm just a fruit loop! I hadn't really registered that they don't measure the legs in a scan so baby is actually 24 cm wow so big!!!

My wee boy had reflux at the beginning and I found it very stressful had to take a change of clothes for me and him everywhere but it only lasted a few months and he grew out of it. We tried various things like milk thickeners and gaviscon but they made little difference so we just rode it out in the end! HTH xxx


----------



## thethomsons

Lou - sorry to hear poor bubs has reflux hoping it doesn't last too long. Hope you are doing ok x

Garfie - how are things? Hoping everything going well with pg x 

Bagpiuss - yay for scan !!!

Mommylov glad things all going well!! So exciting 

Hope everyone else doing ok!

Afm I have 4 weeks to go yikes! Nursery is ready and bag for hospital stuff been bought and going to be packed today! Will show you pics of nursery let me know what you think!! I'm really sore when walking and getting up and down and I have major pressure down below sometimes, I'm thinking this might be baby getting ready, ahhh can't believe where i was a year ago to now!! Infact all of us! How a year changes things!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## thethomsons

Light and elmer elephant
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## thethomsons

Cot bedding
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## thethomsons

More pics!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## thethomsons

Sorry had to post separately can't get them all together?? Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw it all looks lovely Elaine!


----------



## PopTart28

Elaine it all looks gorgeous - bet you are happy its all done now.

Can I ask what the writing is on the wall above the crib?

Also I'm LOVING the Elmer toy - we have a hand made wooden one that can sit on its own wheel base so it can be pulled round that my gran gave me and I can't wait till Ruby is old enough to play with it.

The pressure is probably baby moving down, just take walking about easy if you're finding it painful. 

I know what you mean about the difference a year makes as i was looking at my EDD this year when last year i was being rushed to hosp for the complete opposite. I'm just soo happy now and can't wait for you to meet you're little one, xxxx


----------



## thethomsons

Can't believe I am 36 weeks today! Yikes getting close!


----------



## Lou15

Your nursery is beautiful Elaine. Wow, 36 weeks, very nearly there! After all you and your family have been through, well done!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Wow Elaine that's amazing, one week from full term! Pregnancy sure does fly doesn't it!


----------



## thethomsons

Pop tart the writing is the first verse of twinkle twinkle little star!

Thanks girls, can't believe only 4 weeks left!


----------



## mommylov

Awww very cute nursery!!!!!!

Morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing well! <3

I had my last beta yesterday and it came back at 4305! My dr said that everything is looking good so far but we are going to take it one day at a time. She also said that at that level that she expects to see the sac today to they will be able to confirm that the pregnancy is in the uterus. So nervous and Im going to try and not freak out since I know we wont see a hb today. Scan is at 2:50


----------



## Lou15

Good luck Mommylov!!!


----------



## SATH

How is everyone on this rainy day.

Mommylov how did the scan go? 

Lau any news? 

Afm not had any symptoms as yet got sore boobs but always have that post ov. Keep thinkin i have heavy feelin in uterus but i think its mind over matter cos i remember that feeling with my last bfp. Af due fri so not long to wait.


----------



## mommylov

SATH, no scan yet... still have 3 hours to go :brat:

Dont feel bad about not having symptoms. Lots of girls claim to have no sypmtoms until almost 2 tri! Im almost 6 weeks and BARELY am starting to feel things like sore BBs. On and off uterine twinges/cramping is all I have had so far so still sounds promising!!! :)


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies  sorry it has taken me a while but this little man is taking up all of my time. He is sooo sweet and I so don't mind getting up every two hours to feed him. He isn't much of a sleeper and all he seems to ever want is boob. Apparently this is common for little babies as he is trying to catch up on his birth weight. We went the the midwife on Tuesday and he is back up to 2.6kgs after dropping to under 2.5 so at least he is growing. He was also holding his head up all by himself and she said she had never seen a one week old do this. I think it may have something to do with the steroids shots we got at 26 and 30 weeks.

So the birth  it was pretty intense but could have been so much worse. We went in at 7am and the doctor did a sweep. We then went up to labour and delivery where we got settled in and at about 9am we had the first suppository to start labour. At first it was just like period pains but then at about 10:00, he started the drip going and gave me a second suppository. He then broke my waters which is when all the fun started. His head was already so low so doctor always predicted it would be a quick labor. Contractions started really quickly and we're running from one straight into the next. It was very intense pain and by 11am I was begging for an epidural. The anesthetist had decided that it was a good time to go for a run (?!?!) so I had to wait 45 minutes for the epidural. I eventually got it just before midday and for a while I could relax and enjoy the experience. Unfortunately the epidural didn't completely numb the whole area and I had a section on my right hand side that felt everything. It was painful but also quite a good thing because I could feel when the contractions were coming and could tell when to start pushing. At about 13h30 we started pushing and the little man was in my arms at 13h55. I tore a little and needed a couple of stitches and he also had to use forceps right at the end but it really wasn't the horrific experience I was anticipating. The healing has been good. I'm trying to have as many salt baths as I can to help the tear heal and already I feel back to normal. 

Here are a couple of pics. He is a real little poser. The cheesy pic is the one they take in the hospital.

I hope everyone is well.

Elaine  not long for you to go. The nursery is looking lovely. Love the pic with your little boy smiling in the corner  so cute!

Poptart  congrats! Nice to have some pink on what was becoming a very blue dominated thread. 

Mommylov  sounds like things are progressing well for you. So excited to hear about the first scan. How was it?

Sath  any news on your side? Have you tried testing yet? Have everything crossed for you!

Garfie  how are you getting on? Hoping things are going well there too. What happened at the scan? I know I am bordering on the verge of being painful about this but please ask and beg your doctor for progesterone supplements. The spotting could well be as a result of low progesterone  I've had it with all of my pregnancies and I am certain that the only reason this one worked out was because I started the progesterone from day one after getting a BFP.

Laubull  any sign of baby? I'm hoping that the reason we haven't heard from you in a few days is because you are in labour/ have had bubs???

Hope4rainbow  welcome to this very lucky thread! Sorry for your losses but hopefully you can get lots of positivity here to get you back on track! We look forward to helping you on your journey. I had 2 miscarriages and as far as I know, nobody in my family had any issues. Both my parents and Dhs parents come from big families too. 

Lou  I hope Matthew is doing better. It is so sad the see them struggling. The midwife seems to think Josh is getting some tummy cramping because he brings his little legs up when feeding and stiffens his whole body. She has me taking mag phos tissue salts (homeopathic) and even giving him a crushed up pill mixed with breast milk. It seems to be helping quite a lot. Maybe ask your doctor about that as it could help his little tummy to digest the milk a bit better. Poor thing.

Cheryl  how are you and Leo getting on?

Bagpuss  glad the scan went well. I totally don't understand why they measure head to rump part of the time and head to toe the rest. It gets totally confusing. Glad all is going well though.

Twinkle  happy V-day for last week. Such a big milestone!!

Apologies if I've missed anyone. There has been lots of catching up
 



Attached Files:







Josh 1.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 6









Josh 2.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 5









Josh 3.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SATH

Oh manny he is beautiful!! Worth waiting for.

I was going to test today but temp dropped from 36.7 to 36.4 had bit of spotting so looks i'm out for another month. Coming up to 1 year since i had my last bfp so hoping june will be lucky month again but with a keeper this time.


----------



## mannymoo

I hope so Sath. But spotting and a drop in temp could also be implantation so don't count yourself out just yet. I will keep hoping for you!


----------



## mommylov

Awwww manny congrats!!!! He is just gorgeous!

I'm doing ok. Scan went well on tues. The dr thought she was only going to see the sac but saw sac and yolk which wax a nice little surprise. She did say I was measuring a few days behind what I thought but based on my iui and when I ovulated and my levels she says I'm right on target so I'm going to try not to worry too much. Baby is forming right at the top of my uterus which she said was the perfect spot :) I have another scan next tues and should see the heart beating by then. Still very nervous and hope things continue to go well with this lo.


----------



## SATH

Mommylov great news bout your scan. Bet you cant wait for next scan now! 

How is everyone, lau v quiet me thinks a little one may have arrives? 

Afm i'm out this month af officially here. Been stuffing my face with choc all afternoon not even galaxy is cheering me up. Still cant get my luteal phase pass 10 days with b6, accupuncture and accu herbs.


----------



## mommylov

Sath, Im so sorry that the :witch: showed her ugly face :( Have you talked to your dr about other options to lengthen your LP?


----------



## SATH

Thanks hon. None of the drs take any notice of my luteal phase they try to brush it off even when im armed with over 12 charts showing it! Got appt on 7th so gonna try again im not taking no for answer!


----------



## mommylov

Grrr I hope they really listen to you!!!!


----------



## Laubull

I'm sorry girls for being MIA but I'm feeling sorry for myself. No sign of baby bull and I'm now really pissed off! I've spent my whole pregnancy working towards a natural, active birth and it now looks like I'll be induced on Sunday. I've tried bloody everything to get this baby out but it's not budging....although the one thing I haven't tried is castor oil and I'm now that frustrated I think I might!

I have a third and final sweep this morning but am doubtful it'll do anything.

I'm sorry to be selfish and miserable, I'm just feeling fed up and gutted AND if another person texts me or writes on my Facebook page to ask where the baby is I will go CRAZY!!

Sath I am sorry AF has shown up :-( I don't know much about luteal phases but mine was only 11 days. Can progesterone help? You can get creams off amazon?

Manny congrats again, he's gorgeous!

Elaine what a fab nursery 

Mommylov yea for the scan 

Sorry to everyone I've missed and sorry for the selfish post!

X


----------



## SATH

Oh lau u poor lady i'm not surprised u are pissed. You've had 9 months leading up to this and now its all out of your control. Who knows this final sweep may work. This time next week baby will be here and you'll have forgotten everything else. Good luck i'll keep everything crossed for you that this sweep works.

Thanks reassuring you'v had success with 11 day lp x


----------



## mannymoo

Laubull you poor thing. Being induced isn't all bad and at least it means that you should have baby bull in your arms before the end of the weekend! Thats great!

Sath sorry about the evil witch! How we hate her so much! Lets hope this is the last you see of her for a while!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lau keep your chin up and stay positive, I'm sure it must be hard, not all inductions are awful tho I don't believe. Like Sath said baby will be here in a few days and you just won't care about the wait by then x


----------



## mannymoo

Cupcake I see you've also just passed v-day! Hooray!!! That was the first time I was able to relax a little this time around.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes manny! I'm starting to feel like I might actually have my baby now!


----------



## mommylov

Lau, Im so sorry you are frustrated hun. :( Im sending you lots of "Labor" dust and hope that your lo come sout soon! I dont blame you at all for feling the way you do. You must be so uncomfortable you poor thing. :hugs:


----------



## mannymoo

Good luck for today Laubull... If the induction is going ahead. Will be thinking of you. X


----------



## SATH

Good luck Lau won't be long till you have baby in your arms.

How are you doing Manny are you settling to life as a new mummy?


----------



## mommylov

Good luck Lau!!! Thinking of you and hope the induction goes well! :)


----------



## thethomsons

Hey laubull hoping you have little baby in your arms now!! Eek!

I'm now officially on maternity leave cant believe it!! 20
Days till due date!!

Hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw manny he is jus gorgeous Hun congrats..x

Elaine yeah for mat leave..x

Hope u are all well...xx


----------



## mommylov

Elaine, :dance: maternity leave!!!

Cheryl, hey! Hows mommyhood? :D

Biting my nails... have a scan tomorrow morning!


----------



## thethomsons

Mommylov keeping everything crossed!!!! Xx


----------



## garfie

Mommy - Good luck at your scan hun :happydance:

I had mine yesterday and for the first time in a long long time I saw a heart beat:cloud9: they dated me at 6w 

Love to all the new mamas - hope motherhood was everything you dreamed of and more :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah Garfie I'm so happy for u Hun..xx

It's really good, totally life changing :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey Garfie such a magic moment seeing that hb! I cried the first time I ever saw one with this baby.

Mommy good luck for the scan, hope you see a beautiful flickering hb to!


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies! How is everyone doing?

Garfie, yay for seeing hb!!! My scan went well this morning too and we too got to see the baby's heart beatign away. I started balling when the dr turned the screen towards me and said "Look at your baby!". heart beat was 111 and Im measuring a few days behind (6w2 days instead of 6w5d) but she said that was normal. :)

Do you ladies remember what your lo's hb were at at about this time? Im glad that my dr said that 111 was normal for where Im at but Im still nervous.


----------



## SATH

Ah congrats mommy thats great news dont blame you fall balling i would do the same.

Great news garfie so happy for you.

hope everyone else ok x


----------



## garfie

Mommy - :happydance::happydance: seeing the heartbeat was amazing for me wow you actually got to hear it (don't forget your baby's heart beat will probably have just come in) so don't be to caught up with numbers at the moment you saw and heard the galloping horses:happydance::haha: Did you get a pic?:flower:

Cheryl - I bet you would not swap back though:haha:

AFM - I'm hoping my elation was not short lived - I started spotting red today, just hoping I have maybe overdone it - I am an avon lady and have done two rounds today - normally do one in a day (I have three) but with scans etc I have crammed it in one day:blush:

Also my chemist has only just got the prog in that I ordered quite a while ago - luckily I had bought some cream of the internet but was running out and trying to make it last:cry: Anyway when I got home today I was able to use the one from the chemist I will use another before bed - gotta give my little munchkin the best start I possibly can. Another scan tomorrow at 9.30 but this is quite a long way so I will update probably in the afternoon - fingers crossed the spotting is just one of those things:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mommylov

Garfie, Oh no... we didnt get to hear it just see it. She measured it and told us what it was. Im thinking it wasnt strong enough for us to hear yet? Did you hear yours? Dont fret about the spotting yet (I know much easier said than done). I have heard of so many women having this happen to them and everything being fine. I wish we lived closer, Id run over some Crinone for you in the meantime! :)

Thanks SATH! How are you doing?


----------



## cupcake1981

Garfie I spotted at 7 weeks with this pregnancy, try not to panic, at least you have the scan to reassure you tomo x

Mommy glad you saw the hb! No idea what my bubbas was at 7 weeks as she didnt measure it, just said it looked normal x


----------



## twinkle_paws

Great news Garfie! I'm sure the spotting is just one of those things, good luck tomorrow. 

Mommy, glad all is going well with you too. We didn't get to hear heartbeat either , just saw it flickering away at 7 week scan.

SATH, I hope the witch is on her way out Good luck this month!!

Cupcake how are you doing? Can you believe we are nearly 26 weeks? We are going to have our babies in about 14 weeks!!! Have you been buying lots of baby stuff? We got lots just in the last couple of weeks. Pushchair and carry cot, crib and crib bedding and some neutral baby clothing. Loving the shopping :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey twink! Mad isn't it, it's all getting very close and if I'm honest I'm starting to get a bit scared about the whole birth thing as it looms closer! We ordered our travel system a few weeks back as it had a long lead time, ordered nursery furniture a couple of weeks back on an offer, bought a Moses on a bounty offer to! Have been buying lots of blue clothes and bits to, I love shopping for my little guy! X


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Ladies! I guess everything is up in the air in the begining so all you can do is wait but its so nice to hear that Im in the "norm" :)

Cupcake, I thought the same thing too! We are so focussed on ttc that once it happens and things progress you think "Oh wait, this thing has to come out eventually!". Im sure we all think its well worth it but still scary


----------



## SATH

Hey twinks cant believe how far you are now. Sounds like fun all the shopping. I have pram envy i literally nearly crashing sussing them out. What have you gone for.

Witch has left the building. Had accupuncture today she seems happy but who knows it will be worth all the money if we get end result.


----------



## mommylov

:rofl:


----------



## thethomsons

Garfie sending hugs and can't wait to hear today how scan goes! Be thinking about you!! X


----------



## Laubull

Mommy and Garfie I'm pleased your scans went well  I hope you both have very sticky beans in there.

AFM.....well I am finally a Mummy! Darcie Elizabeth arrived on Monday 3rd June at 17.21 weighing 7lb 9oz.

It wasn't quite the natural labour I planned, I ended up with an epidural and forceps but little Darcie is happy as anything, I wouldn't change it for the world, she is just perfect!!

Here's a link to a photo, I think it should work: <a href="https://s1277.photobucket.com/albums/y500/laubull/?action=view&current=E052D84D-8735-40DB-800C-AA2A590FAEF1-4768-000003C1BE9C3C54_zps3c37037f.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y500/laubull/E052D84D-8735-40DB-800C-AA2A590FAEF1-4768-000003C1BE9C3C54_zps3c37037f.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>

Hugs to all, sorry it's a brief update and thank you for all of your support, I'm truly touched by what a lovely thread this is 

X


----------



## thethomsons

Laubull she is beautiful so so pleased for u!! Darcie is a poppet! Many congrats xx


----------



## SATH

Yippee lau you have made my day. Congrats on darcies save arrival love the name. Will try link after as on phone. 

Garfie hope scan went well been thinking of you x


----------



## cupcake1981

Congrats Lau! What a lovely name!

Garfie how did the scan go?


----------



## mommylov

Congrats lau!!! I couldnt get the link to work but I bet she is just gorgeous! and love the name too :)

Garfie, how did your scan go????


----------



## mannymoo

Lau she is gorgeous!! So pretty already. She is so perfect she looks like a Cesar baby. Huge congrats to you and your oh and good luck for the days and weeks ahead. They certainly are a lot harder than I was expecting!!! But amazing still. Love the baby room too. That light is so cute!!

Garfie hope all good with you?


----------



## thethomsons

Hey Garfie just wondering if you are ok and scan was good? Thinking about you hun xxx


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Laubull - congrats on the safe arrival of Darcie :happydance::happydance: look everyone is becoming a mummy one by one with the third is a charm babies:happydance::happydance:

Can anyone tell me how I managed before in my other two pregnancies was it maybe because I was younger? - this one is wiping me out:haha:

With my first I worked right up until the night before he was born - 12 years ago and with my second I had my eldest as a toddler was a single mum by then and also worked part time.:winkwink:

With this pregnancy I have two boys at school all day - a part time avon job - and a house to look after and all I want to do is :sleep::sleep::sleep:

Anyway back to the scan we both saw the heartbeat I was 6w 2d so everything is on track baby has also grown from 5.1mm to 6.1mm :happydance: so everyone is happy I have another scan in two weeks, the spotting was due to a blood clot they found so she said so expect more spotting unless it disperses back into my body - funny though they never mentioned it I did I asked them to check:wacko:

I was going to update yesterday but after arriving at the hospital half an hour late traffic :growlmad: I was told I was in the wrong hospital - the address I had for my scan was on the other site - if you remember I was meant to be undergoing tests shortly for recurrent m/c so the appointment card I had was for there - it wasn't so much that we were in the wrong hospital that pissed me off but the receptionist comment "These scan rooms are for normal pregnancies you want to be on the other site" everyone was looking at me as if I was a freak - I think my face said it all how dare she! anyway a kind nurse took us to the other site and good job she did I would never have found it:haha:

We got seen very quickly but there set up is different to what I've been used to - the bed is more a chair with stirrups at the end and my hubby was sat in a chair behind my head which made grabbing his hand very difficult:dohh:

She warned us that it may take a few minutes as I was early blah blah the whole time she kept the screen away from us - there was another nurse and trainee nurse in the room and they all looked glum - I was worried as I couldn't see hubby or the screen I concentrated on their faces and one of them twitched slightly into a smile - well the relief:happydance: she turned the screen round and their was our baby with a beating heart or strobe light as hubby thought it looked like:happydance::happydance: why are ultrasounds never easy or is it just mine that seems to take for ever?

Anyway at least next time we will know which site to go to:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mannymoo

Hooray Garfie. So happy for you. This sounds like it is your little keeper. How exciting!!! x


----------



## cupcake1981

So happy you saw that magical heartbeat Garfie! So amazing!


----------



## mommylov

Garfie. woo hoo for heartbeat!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## SATH

Great news garfie fingers crossed smooth ride from now.

Lau i couldnt get that link to work. I know im dim boo hoo. Hope your loving being a new mommy and Darcie letting you get some rest.

Hope everyone is good lou you've been quiet hows its going.


----------



## mommylov

Hi Girls!!! Happy Friday! :dance: Hope you all are doing well! :D

I wrote a lengthy post on my journal but in short, woke up in a bad panic this morning thinking that I needed to prepare myself for the worst :( Coming up on 8 weeks and thats when I lost my first baby. I know that things are different now and that we are doing everything that we can with all the meds and everything but I still feel so helpless. :(


----------



## twinkle_paws

Hi all,

Congratulations Lau! I couldn't get the link to work either but I'm sure Darcie is just beautiful! Hope she is settling in well at home and you are loving being a mummy:)

Congrats to you too Garfie, all sounds really positive! hope baby Garfie continues to make such god progress.

Mommy, I hope you are managing to keep the PMA! I felt so much more positive after we got past the 6/7 week stage as that was when my 1st 2 pregnancies stopped. I hope you can now relax and enjoy your pregnancy more now. won't be long til you start to get a little bump!

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying summer time now it is here at last!xx


----------



## mommylov

Morning Girls! Hope everyone is doing well! :flower:

Twinkle, thanks hun! I think thats why my nerves are all over the place :wacko: and Im so worried right now. My first MMC was at 8w. We went in for our 10 week scan and the baby had no heartbeat and measured only 8 weeks :cry:. This pregnancy has been completly different compared to that pregnancy. I was really sick and had all the symptoms and this one, no real symptoms. Just some mild cramping and stretching here and there. Ocassionally Ill have a mild nausea spell that doesnt last very long or mild tenderness in my breasts. I have a scan tomorrow morning and so I know today and tonight are just going to drag.


----------



## garfie

Mommy - Good luck at your scan :happydance::happydance: my next one is the 19 June so still a while to wait :coffee::coffee:

I'm a bit worried as my 2 year old nephew thought it would be fun yesterday to slap me in my boobies followed by a nice whack to the tummy:cry: - so guess who didn't get much sleep:sleep: and this morning I'm convinced I'm not as bloated:wacko: I know it's all in my head but still you can't help being paranoid :blush: I am still on the progesterone so hoping that does the trick:happydance:

Just had a call from my Mid Wife she wants me to go tomorrow and book in:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mommylov

Oh no Garfie! I totally understand being paranoid at this stage. Im right there with you! I was told that our bubs are pretty well protected in our womb so Im sure that he/she is just fine and growing away. :) Great that your midwife is havign you in for a scan just to check though :) keep us posted although Im sure everything will be perfect!


----------



## Lou15

Sorry I'm a bit late with this- have been at my Mum and Dad's for a lovely long visit- but huge congratulations Laubull on the birth of your gorgeous daughter! Hope you are enjoying every minute with her xxxx
Hope everyone else is doing well. Manny tell us more about how you're getting on if you can- although I know how difficult it is once your baby comes along!
Garfie and Mommylov, hope all continues to go well with you, you're doing well so far! I wouldn't worry about any bumps at this stage Garfie, your baby will be right down in your pelvis and very well protected xxx


----------



## mommylov

No hb yesterday. Opted not to have another d&c. Third loss so being sent to a specialist.


----------



## Lou15

I am so very sorry to hear that Mommylov, you poor soul, how terribly sad. Hang on in there, I am sure your rainbow will come and it will be so precious when it does. Please stick with us on this thread so we can support you. Lots of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## garfie

Aw Mommy - I am so so very sorry to hear this - you poor thing - please take some time out for yourself and as Lou said come back when you are ready and we will all give you some support HUGE :hugs: your rainbow baby is waiting:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mannymoo

I'm sorry mommy. You are in my thoughts. I really hope you can get some answers. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Mommylov my heart aches for you, I've had too many of those heartbreaking scans myself, they are the absolute worst. I'm so sorry you have to go through this torture another time, it's so unfair :hugs:. Hubby and I said when I fell preg the 3rd time that whatever the outcome of the pregnancy, that we would be a step closer to our baby....either through another mc meaning we got testing or things going to plan. You are one step closer to getting your rainbow, keep the faith xxxxxxx.


----------



## PopTart28

I'm so sorry mommy luv :-( 
I'm sending you the biggest of hugs and hope you get some answers from the specialist!
Please look after yourself and let us know if we can do anything for you.
I'll be thinking about you and hoping the recovery is not too painful for you.
Stay positive, you WILL get your rainbow baby soon, X
Take some time to yourself and look after you during this time.
No more words just as many cyber hugs as I can send you honey, xxxx


----------



## SATH

Oh mommylov i am so so sorry. I was rooting for you. Sending you big hugs and love. You are in my thoughts. Hopefully you will get some answers and your rainbow baby is just around the corner i know that doesnt make you feel any better right now but one day. Take care. Xx


----------



## thethomsons

Mommylov there is nothing I can say to make you feel better but know that we are all here for you anytime xx


----------



## Laubull

Mommylov I am so very sorry :-( Sending you the biggest hugs. We are all here for you. X


----------



## twinkle_paws

I'm so sorry to hear this Mommy. Life is just so unfair sometimes. I hope you are taking it easy and as the others have said at least now you can get the testing done and you are a step closer to getting your baby.
Thinking of you xx


----------



## bagpuss19

Mommy I just logged on and caught up and am so sad to see your last post :( I'm so sorry how awful for you. I'm glad they are going to do some testing and hopefully you get some answers. MC is so painful and so personal. Sending u hugs xx


----------



## thethomsons

Can't believe I have one week till due date :-0 Not to say bubs won't be late but it's not going to be that much longer now! Been such a journey to get here can't believe nearly made it. Been so tired and feeling rubbish this weekend wondering if its a sign that its close? Will keep you updated!

Hugs to you all xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Hooray Elaine! So excited that we're getting another thread baby! Was your first on time or late? Hoping it happens soon for you. Keep us posted... X

Hope everyone else is well?


----------



## Lou15

That's brilliant Elaine! Yes even if he's late still not long to go now! So excited for you!

How are you and Joshua doing Manny? 

Matthew is getting more gorgeous every day! He will be 2 months old tomorrow and is very smiley and alert and making lots of cute cooing noises!

My health visitor is so concerned about my awful experience of giving birth that she wants to send the head midwife round to discuss it with me- at first I didn't think there was any point as it's all in the past now, but then I thought that maybe me speaking to her might help other ladies in the future- will let you know how it goes!


----------



## Lou15

Hugs to you Mommylov, thinking of you every day and hope you are ok xxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Mommylov I'm so sorry for ur loss Hun. I had a dnc with my last loss and fell pg before my af came.. I hope u and hubby are ok... :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

So the dr on fri gave me the ok to try misoprostol which I took yesterday morning at 6:30 per her instructions. Didn't work so took dose #2 4 hours later and I started cramping then bleeding an hour later. I collected all the tissue I could with the kit they have me. She described to me what I was looking for (the difference between tissue and fetus) but said to collect everything. I did and I also saw my baby. Spine and all. Looked just like it did on the ultrasound. It was maybe 1/2 an inch. My heart sank. Put everything in the containers the dr have me and its sitting in the fridge until tomorrow morning when I drop it off. I just hope that everything cane out and that I don't have tissue left or need an emergency d&c.


----------



## mannymoo

Mommy I'm so sorry you've had to go through all this. I definitely think you heal faster from a natural mc so hoping that physically you will be healed quickly. In one way, I hope they find nothing wrong with you but I recall from my testing that I actually hoped they would find an issue so that I could fix it and move on. Thinking of you. Xx


----------



## Laubull

Elaine, good luck for a weeks time....or whenever your baby turns up, hopefully not 13 days late like Darcie!!

Lou, I can't believe Matthew is 2 months already! Do you have him in a routine? I think it's good you're going to talk about your birth, if it'll help others it's a good idea 

Manny, Cheryl, Poptart and all other mummies I hope everything is going well.

Mommylov, sending you more hugs. I conceived Darcie straight after a natural mc, no af. 

Everyone else I hope you're well.

AFM, Darcie is now 14 days old, I can't believe how quickly it's going! She's a very good girl, she's put on 6oz since birth, although I'm continually asking myself if I'm doing it right! You worry so much all the time.

X


----------



## mommylov

I won't be able to conceive right away be star we are waiting until my hcg levels get to 0 then starting testing with an RE. I can't risk getting pregnant again and then having a 4th mc :( or see a heartbeat again and then it stop. My heart can't take it.


----------



## thethomsons

Mommylov just wanted to send you massive hugs and to let you know we're always here for you to offload to, anytime xxxx


----------



## SATH

Hey mommylov how are you holding up? I took a few cycles out and started accupuncture so im hoping when i eventually get another bfp it will stick at least ive tried all i can. All my testing came back normal and they wont give me progesterone or anything. Hope u get some answers.

Elaine cant believe how fast it has gone i remember when u got yr bfp. 

How are all the beautiful babies. Do u think they look more like mamma or daddy?


----------



## garfie

Sath - My Doc (at first) was reluctant to prescribe progesterone now he gives me it like sweets:haha: I bought some from Age Stop before I got mine prescribed and I swear by it - think it was something like £20.00 but to me it was well worth it:happydance:

Mommy - still thinking about you hun and sending you BIG :hugs:

AFM - I am having another scan tomorrow as my spotting went from brown to red over the weekend, I have been trying to remain positive but now I have to say once again I am crapping myself:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## cupcake1981

Good luck for the scan tomorrow Garfie, I had red blood at 7/8 weeks, try not to think the worst, know its hard tho.

Mummy, thinking of you xx


----------



## SATH

Good luck with scan garfie sure it will be fine. Was it a cream? Do you know the name id def give it a go.

Had positive opk today funny looked at my diary and this time last year we conceived so a whole year ago. Think im due a bfp.


----------



## garfie

Sath - https://www.agestop.net/uk/images/products/sml/ProgesteroneCream_2oz-sm.jpg

I'm not sure if that works or not - hope it does:flower: I used it once a day, the first time - it was working I got a BFP but I came off it to early thinking I had AF. So the next month I used it twice a day and stayed on it I got my BFP:happydance: maybe it's a co-incidence who knows but I'm still using it now alongside what the docs have prescribed once a day:winkwink:

You are due a BFP hun :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mannymoo

Good luck today garfie. Let us know what happens. X


----------



## garfie

Ladies

I have been for my scan and it wasn't good news - the baby is dead no heartbeat was found :cry::cry::cry::cry:

I am beyond devastated and can't believe this has happened again - I now have to make my mind up what course of action for removal I take:cry::cry::cry::cry:

I will keep up with your journeys for now until I decide what I will do :cry::cry::cry::cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Lou15

I am so very sorry Garfie, sending all my love xxx


----------



## SATH

Oh garfie hon i am so sorry how completely devasting i know how that scan feels. Have a good cry and think about what method is best for you. Take cae. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## SATH

Oh garfie i am so sorry. I know how devasting having that scan is. Take some time to think about what method is best for you. There is no right or wrong method. Take care hun thinking of you xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Garfie big :hugs:, I have had too many of those horrid heartbreaking scans to, they are the just simply the worst. Thinking of you xxxxxxxxxcx


----------



## thethomsons

Oh Garfie I don't know what to say Hun, there's nothing going to help apart from we are all here to support you in anyway you need. :/( so so sorry xx


----------



## mannymoo

I'm so sorry garfie. That is heart breaking. Thinking of you lots :( x


----------



## mommylov

garfie said:


> Ladies
> 
> I have been for my scan and it wasn't good news - the baby is dead no heartbeat was found :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I am beyond devastated and can't believe this has happened again - I now have to make my mind up what course of action for removal I take:cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I will keep up with your journeys for now until I decide what I will do :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Garfie, DAMMIT!!!!!!!!! Im soooo angry!!!!!!! Im pissed that this is happening to good people like you!!!!!! My heart just sank. I just want to scream. Im so terribly sorry love. Im really angry!!! this is just not fair at all. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## PopTart28

Oh garfie I'm so very sorry for you honey!
That's absolutely shit it really is, I too am very angry you are going through this again! 
Please look after yourself, take your time and do what's best for you but always remember we are here if and whenever you need us.
Sending you the biggest of hugs right now and just know I'll be thinking of you, xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laubull

Garfie I am so sorry, it really isn't fair :-(

Sending you the BIGGEST hugs. Xxx


----------



## thethomsons

How are you today Garfie? Xxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Thanks once again ladies:hugs:

Today I am feeling numb and still pregnant but I know I probably am not - I have thought of all scenarios (about 3am this morning) I thought maybe there was something shadowing it's heart?/maybe it was on it's belly (can they turn this early?)/maybe the ultrasound wasn't strong enough - oh I don't know it just keeps going around and around in my head:cry::cry::cry::cry:

I'm in limbo land - I just keep crying and I'm not even dressed today:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mannymoo

Garfie did they give you a trans vaginal u/s or an abdominal u/s?


----------



## garfie

Manny - A trans - which is why I think a mistake can't have been made:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mannymoo

Sorry Garfie :( I think the tv u/s are a lot more accurate than the abdo ones. Thinking of you loads. Also wanted to know if you were taking baby aspirin? X


----------



## mommylov

Garfie, I went through the same exact thought process last week but I agree with the girls. The TV US is usually pretty accurate but just for peace of mind, my dr did an hcg test on me before we made a decision to do anything. Sure enough levels were dropping which confirmed the mc. Do what you need to do in order for you to be comfortable with whatever decision you make. BIG BIG BIG hugs to you doll... Im soo sorry that this is happening to you. I was so angry when I saw your post and truely wish for you to have your rainbow baby. xoxoxo

Hope everyone is doing well :flower:

AFM~ Had a great appt with our new RE. I was nervous about now having to go to an RE but he and his team seem very knowledgeable and gave DH the boost of confidence that we needed right now. We are going to stay the course and do all that we can to have a healthy LO. They ran a BUNCH of blood tests on me yesterday evening which I hope to get the results by the end of the week. Hope that we get some answers from that. Also, sent our fetus off for testing on Monday :( hoping that we get answers from that too but that wont be for 10-14 from when we dropped it off :( Praying that we get soem good news with all this testing and that we have our rainbow baby soon!


----------



## garfie

Thanks Mommy :hugs:

I've had all the tests come back fine and this time I was on progesterone and aspirin and will remain on it until Tuesday:cry:

This DNC I am going to ask them to do some testing on the baby - I feel I at least need to try and find out some answers:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mommylov

Im hoping that you get some answers hun with testing the fetus. Again, Im so so so sorry that this is happening once again for you. I too was told at yesterdays appt to continue to take the BA, Neevo, and folic acid. The dr told me that even though we think we have figured out our issue (like me and my dh thought we did this last time) that its just bad luck sometimes :( He said the most he has ever seen with his patients was a women that had 8 mc but she just gave birth to a healthy baby boy. He said there was no explanation for her mc's. Im telling you this story not hoping that you or anyone would have to go through that many loses, but to know that there is a light at the end of the tunnel. Its stories like that and seeing what the girls here have gone through and seeing them pregnant and giving birth is what keeps me going. Take all the time you need right now for you and rest and grieve. Love and be with your husband and family. Dont give up, you will hold your miracle!


----------



## twinkle_paws

Garfie I am so sorry this has happened. Just not fair at all. I hope you are taking care of yourself. I think the foetal testing sounds like a good plan. I sincerely hope you get your baby very soon.

Mommy, been thinking of you too. Hope you are ok and glad your RE was able to affer you some hope.

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## thethomsons

Sending you hugs Garfie and hope you are doing ok, can't stop thinking about you hun xx


----------



## bagpuss19

Hugs garfie that's crap news I'm so annoyed for you xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Garfie I am so sorry Hun. :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Thanks Ladies

I feel humbled by your unconditional support and love:hugs:

I feel lost at the moment and I am just hoping I can hang on until I have my DNC - I have gone from spotting brown to a reddish colour when wiping:cry:

I am trying to relax and take it easy as the stronger I am the better prepared I feel I will be - but that's not easy with 2 boys - 3 if you count hubby:haha:

I am also trying to keep myself busy and my legs crossed at the same time:wacko:

It's strange I have a bottle of wine in the fridge with my name on - but yet I don't want it not until I have had everything confirmed then I will have a big glass - at the moment I am behaving as if I'm still pregnant even though I am back into normal clothing (what I would give to have the bloating back and the beautiful glow:cry:)

The one good thing is hubby wants to try again straight away as soon as I feel up to it - I think it was because he has seen the heartbeat so it makes it all real, before he has said that's it no more! - but I always managed to talk him around:winkwink:

So now I wait and hopefully managed to hang on:flower:

I am so pleased you ladies are here to support me I just feel it's been a bit one sided but hopefully when this is all over I will be back again cheering you all on:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## SATH

You take care of yourself garfie. Do you have a date for d&c? I think you deserve a large glass i totally understand not wanting to drink it just yet, i was just the same when i was waiting for the medical management.

Thinking of you hon xx


----------



## thethomsons

Hi girls - Garfie I hope you are ok, I totally remember being same about wine in fridge after mc as its just another reminder that things are not what they should be:-( Take your time and each day as it comes hun. We are always here xx


----------



## thethomsons

Afm - 2 days overdue now and got appointment with consultant at hospital tomorrow. Not sure what to expect as been fine really with no signs at all. Trying to be patient but just want baby here now xx


----------



## SATH

Can't believe your all cooked it's flown by, well it has for me. Good luck tomorrow x


----------



## mannymoo

Elaine hooray for getting to 40 weeks. Have you been bouncing in ball, eating pineapple, dtd etc?? Lets hope baby comes soon. 

Garfie and mommy hope you're both doing ok. Sending hugs to you. Xx


----------



## thethomsons

Manny moo tried everything lol going to hospital at 1:30 hoping they tell me it's coming out!!


----------



## mannymoo

Good luck. Hope it's quick and painless ;) x


----------



## garfie

Elaine - :happydance: good luck hun let us know what they say:hugs:

AFM - I'm booked in for a DNC tomorrow morning - my miracle never happened:cry::cry::cry::cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## cupcake1981

Hugs Garfie, I'm so sad for you hun, I feel your pain xxx


----------



## mommylov

Morning ladies!

garfie, Im so sorry doll. Im hoping that you having a D&C is a blessing in disguise and that they are able to test the tisse and give you some answers. BIG BIG BIG hugs!

thethomsons, hope you get to meet your LO soon!

mannymoo, how ar eyou doing??

:wave: to everyone and hope this all finds you well! :flower:


----------



## thethomsons

Hey Garfie I am thinking about you and hope that you are doing ok. :-( After my D and C I felt a bit of closure that at least I could move on as I wasn't waiting on anything to pass. In my first MC that was what I found hardest as we didn't have a D and C then. You are going to get here hun and we are all here to support you. xx


----------



## thethomsons

So today I had my appointment with consultant who gave me a sweep and said that my cervix is favourable and reckons I am about 5cm! He has also booked me in for an induction on THURSDAY morning!!!!!!! OMG going to meet baby in two days (if not before!) 
Can't believe it is so soon now! 
Sweep hasn't done anything so far but I am not sure it was majorly effective anyway as I was so shocked at how uncomfortable it was! Most uncomfortable thing I have had for a long time! SO now we are hoping it doesn't work naturally lol as I am happy to have one last day with just Flynn and then go to hospital on Thursday! My house is tidied, bag is packed, trying to get all my washing an ironing sorted and it means we are hitting the ground running!! I was induced with Flynn so know what to expect and I am so glad as I can get an epidural asap as I am a total scaredy when it comes to pain. Sorry if anyone disagrees with induction/epidurals but for me it is definitely the best way to go and I feel a lot calmer about labour now! 
Will keep you updated though I reckon it will prob be Friday before baby here depending on how long induction takes! Wish me luck xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Good luck Elaine! So exciting!!


----------



## mommylov

Woo hoo!!!! Best of luck Elaine!!!!


----------



## mannymoo

Good luck Elaine. I am totally on board with the whole induction and epidural plan. Worked well for me. Can't wait to hear the updates and see your little one. Will be thinking of you. Xx


----------



## Laubull

Good luck Elaine  x


----------



## cupcake1981

Garfie I hope your dnc went well hun and you are already tucked up in your own bed at home xx


----------



## twinkle_paws

Garfie, I hope everything was straight forward today and you are comfortable and getting lots of hugs.

Elaine, good luck for Thurs, can't believe how quickly this has come round! Will be checking for updates :)

AFM, 29 weeks, how did that happen? Have MW tomorrow and need to fast from midnight for blood tests and will also be getting my anti D jab. Will be interested to see what my bump is measuring as feeling very bumpy at the mo!

xxx


----------



## Lou15

Garfie sending you lots of love. You are in my thoughts xxx

Elaine, so excited for you, good luck, can't wait to hear all about it afterwards and see a picture of your DS2!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey Twinkle bump buddy!

I keep thinking the same, like how am I almost 29 weeks lol! I felt huge last week but measured perfect to my dates at my mw appointment so be interested to see what she says! Have you had the whooping cough vaccination yet? I have mine next week. 

Elaine I bet you are a mix of nerves and excitement for tomorrow!


----------



## thethomsons

It's 5am and I'm wide awake can't sleep for nerves and excitement. So scared of pain and hoping get epidural early enough! Plus kinda mixed feelings as my baby bump will be gone and I will no longer be pregnant, how mad is that!!!?? Can't get it in my head that I will have a baby today/tomorrow depending on how long things take!! Madness! Thanks for all support and will keep you all updated!! 

Ps Garfie - thinking about you hun xx


----------



## SATH

Good luck today. It will go great and you'll soon have your baby in your arms. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Just a quick pop in DNC went fine but I had to stay in overnight, was sick, bp was low and I was on oxygen - a bit of a nightmare but I'm home now:happydance:

I'm so sore this time:cry:

Will update properly soon:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## thethomsons

Garfie glad you are home and getting a rest. Take care. 

Afm I'm in labour ward having been given pessary to try and soften cervix, have to wait 6 hours so a bit demented at mo! Going back down at 3:30 where they will assess again and likely break my waters. Getting tightening in belly and sore back so hoping good sign, keep u updated x


----------



## mannymoo

Oooo it's all happening Elaine. Such exciting times. Thinking of you. X

Garfie glad d and c is behind you. Sounds like it was quite hectic. Hugs. X


----------



## SATH

Garfie glad your ok very hard day behind you. Hopefully you'll get some answers.

Elaine very exciting. Hope it is quick easy birth cant wait to hear all about it.

Came home to a murder scene and 2 v guilty cats. I know who did but both out in the rain after a thorough tellin off!


----------



## mommylov

Garfie, so glad you are at home healing honey :hugs:

Elaine... eeek best of luck!!!! :dance:

:wave: to everyone!


----------



## Laubull

Glad you're home Garfie. I hope you feel better soon, physically and emotionally.

Elaine, sounds like its starting, exciting! I had the pessary and it worked for me 

Sath, lol about your cats, I hope it wasn't too messy!

Hugs to all, I'll do a proper update on me soon.

X


----------



## cupcake1981

Garfie I hope you feel better soon. I was so sore after my 2nd erpc I needed morphine, think it depends on the surgeon. I hope hubby is pampering you xxx

Elaine not long!!


----------



## garfie

Elaine - :happydance: good luck:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## thethomsons

Hi girls, well I'm officially a mummy of two! 

Welcome to the world 

Blake Charles Thomson 8lbs 4oz &#128525;

Will fill you in on birth story once home and settled but I'm so in love its unreal and he is just perfect! Thanks for all support and hope everyone well xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommylov

thethomsons said:


> Hi girls, well I'm officially a mummy of two!
> 
> Welcome to the world
> 
> Blake Charles Thomson 8lbs 4oz &#128525;
> 
> Will fill you in on birth story once home and settled but I'm so in love its unreal and he is just perfect! Thanks for all support and hope everyone well xx

Congrats and happy birthday Blake!!!! He is gorgeous!


----------



## mannymoo

Congrats Elaine. He is gorgeous! How big was he? Can't wait to hear the derails. Xx


----------



## Lou15

Yay! Congrats Elaine! What a gorgeous wee boy! 

Hope you're feeling a bit less sore today Garfie xxx


----------



## Laubull

Congratulations Elaine and welcome to the world Blake 

X


----------



## cupcake1981

Congratulations! He is very cute!


----------



## garfie

Elaine - congrats hun - he really is such a cutie :happydance::happydance:

Great weight to, hope the birth story wasn't to bad:winkwink:

AFM - I'm still very sore, can't believe it really how sore I am but there again just looked at my discharge papers and this time they dilated me to 10cm, so in effect I've just had a baby:cry:

Hopefully next time it will be for real :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## twinkle_paws

Congratulations Elaine, Blake looks like a wee cutie. 

Garfie, no wonder you are sore, hope it settles quickly.

xx


----------



## mommylov

Garfie... oh my gosh. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh my gosh Garfie!! Do they not do the erpc at your hospital?!? Much less invasive and minimal dilation. No wonder you are so sore, the after pains must be awful!! :hugs:


----------



## SATH

Elaine he is beautiful congrats.

Garfie hope the pain is easy. I had the medical management which i thought was torture but at least afterwards i had no pain x


----------



## bagpuss19

Congrats Elaine! 
Garfie I hope pain subsides soon.

I wasn't realy posting my news as seemed inappropriate after losses but now we have a birth so..
Went for my 5 month (!!) scan on Monday was sure I was having a girl this time all looked good and its another boy!! My DS is coming round to the idea Its a boy as he was positive it was a girl too but he's only three so not too big adeal I don't think! Then I saw two friend yest who both asked if I was sure!? I think I am sonographer seemed pretty confident and we saw something but it was only aside view nota bottom shot so I was a bit confused.
I think this will be our last baby as I don't think I could go thru loss again so I may have another scan in a month or so just for fun of seeing him again so will double check!

Hope everyone else well.

Xx


----------



## mannymoo

Congrats bagpuss. For some reason I thought this was your first. Didn't realize you had a ds. I think two boys is lovely and will be chuffed if my next is also a little boy. Dis you get a pic of the scan that you can post?


----------



## cupcake1981

Congrats Bagpuss! Gosh so many boys on this thread! Weirdly another thread I'm on have been mostly girls! 

Why did your friends ask if sonographer was sure? I think it's easier to tell defo boy than defo girl. 

We have a checkup scan today (a private one) just cos after 2 mcs I want to check all is on track! Will be getting them to double check his bits.......he better be a boy, he has a blue nursery and blue clothes lol!


----------



## bagpuss19

I don't know why they asked but then I thought hmm and I think I will just get a double check so I can also decorate!! I didn't question it till they said then thought actually I just accepted what she said and saw something on a side view but she didn't do a bum shot like the pics u see online! However I imagine she saw it herself she didn't seem in confident in any way. Xx


----------



## Lou15

Sorry for delayed reply Bagpuss, managed to log myself out and forget my password and it's taken me ages to get around to re-setting it!

Congratulations on having a little boy on the way and all being well! I would be so excited to one day have a little brother for Matthew! Sadly DH is talking about getting a vasectomy, given the problems we had having Matthew, with our losses and then my terrible sickness... personally I would do it all again 10 times over for Matthew....so I am trying to dissuade him- have found out men can have chronic pain afterwards from the build up of sperm so using that argument for now then further down the line we can move onto discussing more children! (he always said he wanted 2 or 3).


----------



## Lou15

Elaine how is motherhood going second time around? xx


----------



## Laubull

Oh Lou, no don't let DH get the snip yet! Give it some time, neither of you can rush into it and I'm sure the more Matthew grows the more you can work on DH ;-)

I agree they're worth the pain, I'd do it again tomorrow!

X


----------



## SATH

Lou, lau how are your little ones. Bet you are loving this sunshine.

Lou you migt the hospital wouldnt do vasectomy and you have to sign too. Thats what they did with my friend. They wouldnt do it until lo turned 2 and then they both had to go to counselling.. They had 2 kiddies and she was v v sure no more!! Bet he'll change his mind.


----------



## Lou15

Thanks SATH I didn't know that! That's a huge comfort!


----------



## Lou15

And Matthew is great thank you! Making lots of cute noises and trying his best to crawl! (he can neither fully hold his head up, nor sit up, nor roll over yet....def a boy who wants to run before he can walk!)


----------



## mannymoo

Oh no Lou! He can't get the snip... Not yet. I'm sure Matthew would love a little brother or sister and you may have a completely different pregnancy too.

Were already thinking of number 2. I had my six week check up this week and my gyne said we could start ttc as soon as cycle is back - most likely when I stop breast feeding. A bit scary but we want our kids to be close in age.

Hope everyone is well? TGIF!!! Wish me luck - the in laws arrive tomorrow!!


----------



## SATH

Arh Matthew sounds a little cutie.


----------



## twinkle_paws

Hi everyone!

Garfie and Mommylov, how are you lades doing? Taking it easy I hope!

SATH, how are you? are you in the 2WW? Fingers crossed for you!

Lou, oh no! Don't let hubby do it! Maybe he will change his mind and then regret it? I would try and persuade him to wait a little longer and see how he feels in a few more months. Sounds like Matthew is doing great!

Manny, can't believe you are thinking about TTC already! You must be really enjoying motherhood! he he!

Elaine, how are you getting on? all settled in?

Cupcake, hope you are keeping well buddy! Can you believe we are three quarters there?

I know I have missed some ladies out but hope you are all well too and enjoying ttc/pregnancy/motherhood!

AFM, I was so excited when I saw the weather forecast and it was saying to expect warm weather for the next while. Discovering however that its not as much fun when preggers and having to work. Roll on mat leave in 3 weeks! Forgot to say bump was measuring bang on when midwife checked so evidently not as big as I feel ;) Antenatal classes start this week, eek!!


----------



## bagpuss19

Heat plus pregnancy not a good mix I've been in it all day and massive headache and knackered now! Funnily enough our problems seem to have made my oh the opposite he was asking me if we were going to have another the other day!! Not like him he wanted to stop at 1!!! It was me saying well hang on a minute lets have this one first!!! Lol

Xx


----------



## Lou15

Wow Manny, thinking of another already! Most people seem to say that 2 close together is tough at first and then great once they get just a little older, so I think it's a good plan! Probably best for us to wait til Matthew is a bit older though and can amuse himself a little and do a bit more for himself though, since I will most likely be vomiting for Britain again! Oh and that small matter of convincing OH! Actually he was saying last night how much responsibility for his parents he felt when his older siblings left home, and I pointed out that if Matthew is an only child he'll probably always feel a huge sense of responsibility for us, especially when we are old and frail (not that we would just expect him to look after us but hopefully we'll bring him up to be a nice boy who cares about us and others!) and wouldn't it be nice if he had someone to share that with...think that's been my most effective argument so far, really got DH thinking!

Twinkle you are really getting there now, fantastic!

Sorry you were feeling rough yesterday Bagpuss, hope today is better!


----------



## bagpuss19

I'm an only child with older parents and I'm immensely close to them but I do feel a huge responsibility and and very well aware of all they did for me when I grew up. I feel I could never live too far from them for example as there is no one else to help out. I did love being an only child tho and I think it made me a lot more mature than my peers xx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies!!!! :D How is everyone doing??

I just got back from a wonderful vaca with my hubby. Although it really wasnt a "vacation" it was still nice to get away. To not have to think about dr's appts and bloodwork and US's was nice for a week! lol had an appt with my RE this morning and he did an US. Everything looked great and my hcg is now at 24. I had 3 follies on my right and I think 2 on my left and he said that everything seems to me working just fine. We are going to wait one cycle and then start trying next cycle. He wants us to do natural for 3 months and then we will go from there. I will more than likely be on lovenox shots with my next pregnancy as well. From the looks of it, I think I should O within the next week or so but I have no idea what CD I am lol. Oh well, keeping my fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## SATH

How is everyone. Elaine how are you coping mama of 2 hope. 

Manny sounds like you are gonna be busy gonna be one happy little boy all those cuddles.

Twinkle\bagpuss how are you coping in this heat. I love hot weather but even im hot brought a fan yesterday.

Afm accupuncturist started me on some new herbs wondering if they will help. Im sure i have a little blood in cm (soz tmi) gonna start the opks 2mz just to make sure we dont miss that egg.


----------



## thethomsons

Hey girls sorry been mia, being a mummy of two is non stop and I haven't had a minute!! Blake is doing amazing and is such a little poppet, I could sit and stare at him day! He takes feeds well and is a little star. Can't believe how much I love my two little boys!

Dh thinks we should stop now but I really think I might want a third!!! Even after all we have been through I can't help but feel a longing for another! Not sure if would be wise financially though!? Have made hubby promise we say never say never at mo and we will see how we feel!

Love to all xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## bagpuss19

Saw midwife today all good. However when I had my DS I had a tear which didn't heal properly so I had to go backin for an op for reconstruction. Midwife is sending me to see consultant to see if I can have a normal birth or might need a c section!! Eeek!! I hadn't even thought about it and bit worried now. Appt not till sept so bit of a wait to find out :/


----------



## SATH

Bagpus glad to hear all is well. Gonna be a long wait till september good though that they are checking you out. Hope your managing ok in this heat.

Mommy, garfie how are you doing?


----------



## mommylov

Elaine, love the pic of your LO :cloud9:

Bagpuss, Glad to hear that you are doign well but bummer abou tthe wait for Sept. I hope that you are still able to have a natural birth but if a C-section is needed, it will be ok. So long as you and baby are ok which is more important! :)

Hi Sath.. Im doing well hun... just wishing the days away so that af would come already and we can get back to ttc! lol How are you hun?

:wave: to everyone and I hope this finds you all well! :)


----------



## thethomsons

Hey girls, thought would post some pics of my baby boy! So in love with him! He is adorable! Hope you are all doing ok! Be good to see some pics of all your lovely little ones too! Also be good to see bumps!! 
Love to all those ttc and keeping fingers crossed!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0698.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0505.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0610.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0550.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0801.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Elaine he is such a cutie Hun. Xxx


----------



## mommylov

Elaine, such cute pics!!! :cloud9:


----------



## SATH

Lovely pics elaine v proud big brother!!


----------



## garfie

Elaine - Gorgeous pics what a lovely family :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ItsAWonder

I just took at look at the journey some of you have taken. I am about 6 weeks out from my second consecutive miscarriage, no children yet. My DH and I will start trying again in August and I needed to see some positive stories. For the past 4 weeks I have been going to acupuncture twice a week and having a big glass of wine every night. Looking forward to trying again but am very nervous. So far tests are normal. DH and I are both 36 and I am just scared we will catch another bad egg (which is what I am guessing has happened). If anyone has words of advice I would love to hear them and congrats on babes for those that have been lucky!


----------



## mannymoo

Welcome itsawonder. There are loads of positive stories on this thread about ladies that have been third time lucky - including myself and I'm 35! Despite all my tests being normal, I still took baby aspirin for my whole pregnancy and progesterone supplements for the first 12 weeks. I really think they both contributed to having a successful pregnancy. Wishing you lots of luck for a third time lucky!!

Elaine beautiful pics.

Hi everyone else . Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Manny when did you stop your aspirin? My GP told me to come off at 32 weeks, which I have done, but I hated stopping :(


----------



## mannymoo

Cupcake my obgyn told me to stop it at 35 weeks but I forgot and took it until 36 weeks. I'm sure you will be just fine having stopped at 32 weeks. Not Long to go now. Enjoy this time. You will miss your bump after baby arrives. X


----------



## cupcake1981

I will manny, I love my bump so much, despite the heat here ATM! Im so looking fwd to him being here but at the same time I don't want those lovely newborn weeks to be over in a blur as I know they will be, I love having it all ahead :).

No one seemed to know what to say about aspirin to me, I stopped taking it last week, still feel a little nervous about it!

Hope your baby boy is doing well :)


----------



## thethomsons

How is everyone doing? Blake doing fab and was 10lbs 7 this morning at just over three weeks! We are shattered though as he doesn't believe in sleeping much at night!! Worn out but he's worth it! Happy news about little Royal Prince, makes our boys wee bit more special born so close to future King! Xx


----------



## mannymoo

Wow Elaine. That is a great weight. Josh is the same weight at 9 weeks!! Glad all is going well and hope you get into a sleep routine soon. 

Who is next in line to have their babies on this thread? I've lost track. Cupcake is it you?

And yay for a royal prince! My money is on Louis! Although my money was also on prince being a princess...


----------



## mannymoo

Correction- think its twinkle then cupcake then bagpuss.


----------



## 944kellyB

hi all,

I have been trying to conceive since june 2012, I got my BFP in Dec on Christmas eve but just as I reached 5 weeks pregnant I miscarried. I got my second BFP this month but at 5 wks 1 day again I miscarried, im starting to feel that it will never happen and im not sure I would dare to do another pregnancy test.

Anyone else experienced an early loss but went on to have a healthy pregnancy

Kelly xx


----------



## thethomsons

Kelly a lot of us on here have been where u r and you must believe that you will get through this and you will have a baby! I had two early mc after having a trouble free pg with ds1. I seriously thought there was something wrong with me but here we are a year later and I have gorgeous ds2 who is just over three weeks now so it can and will happen. These things are unfortunately more common that any of us think when it is happening to us. Hope this helps xx


----------



## 944kellyB

thanks, I have an 8 and a 9 year old but I separated from their dad and I am now remarried and id really like just one child with my DH. I bled with both pregnancies but they were fine when scanned, I felt that I wanted to stop trying his time as I find it difficult to deal with tbh but my husband wants to try again so im trying to focus on the chance of another pregnancy. I never knew when we decided to ttc it would be so emotionally draining xx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Kelly. As Elaine says, we have all been where you are. There is light at the end of the tunnel. You just have to keep trying. If you have bled through both pregnancies, you should consider getting your progesterone levels checked. It may be that your levels are too low to sustain a pregnancy - something that is easily fixed with a supplement. Wishing you lots of luck for your next pregnancy. I hope you get your rainbow soon. Xx


----------



## garfie

Hi Kelly - welcome sorry for your losses:flower:

I'm more of a stalker these days - but I really hope you get your rainbow soon, no one unless they have been through losses themselves understand how emotionally draining ttc is - not even our hubby's sometimes:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## thethomsons

Garfie how are things hun? X


----------



## garfie

Still waiting - waiting for AF (4 weeks post DNC) never had a cycle go 28 days before:dohh: and waiting for the results of the baby:cry:, chased them up today - should be out by the end of the week:coffee:

Not holding my breath:cry: I tend to write more in my journal - bit of a moaner at the mo:haha:

How's your lovely little family:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey everyone

Garfie I hope af comes soon and those results to. 

I think twinkle and I are due within days of each other, but she is first. I can't believe I have just over 7 weeks until EDD, I'm starting to feel a bit scared about birth! 

Kelly I had 2 early losses like most of the other ladies here, you have a 1:36 chance of 2 Mcs in a row, and at a 1:36 chance of happening it doesn't seem that unusual. I hope you are 3rd time lucky. This preg I took high dose FA and 75mg aspirin, dunno if they helped, but ill do it next time to!

Hope everyone else is good and your little boys (I think it's all boys!) are doing well! I can't wait to meet mine now!


----------



## Lou15

GORGEOUS pics Elaine! Both your boys are lovely and Flynn looks like such a proud big brother!

ItsAWonder- so sorry for your losses but just read through this thread and you will hear lots of positive stories- so many of us are mummies or pregnant now and I'm sure you will be soon too.

Kelly, lots of us now have beautiful babies after 2 consecutive losses. I don't think that yours being so early necessarily indicates more of a problem- just maybe that your body picks up early on if things aren't right with the baby? You are in a very strong position with 2 children already and I am sure you will be 3rd time lucky.

Sorry I have been MIA but Matthew is teething now and having a tough time, poor soul!


----------



## thethomsons

Garfie hoping af comes really soon and you get results too. Thinking about you!
Lou- good to hear from u, poor Matthew teething its such a shame to see them in pain :-(

Kelly and itsawonder - Lou is right this forum got loads of positive stories to share x


----------



## hope4rainbow

We're pregnant again! 3rd time in a years time. We're hopeful this will be our baby. I've recently been diagnosed with a blood clotting disorder, so I started my blood thinning injections last night! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Tests!.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies, Hope everyone is doing well!

Im going to be unsubscribing to this thread seeing as how I wasnt 3rd time lucky :( I know some onf you have com eto my journal (SO SO SO appreciate that!) and some are on other forums Im in as well. I wish you all the best of luck! :hugs:


----------



## twinkle_paws

Hi all!

Yeah Manny I think you are right, I am due 7 weeks today! Can't believe where the time has gone! Last day of work tomorrow too, yippee!

Welcome Kelly and itsawonder, as the others have said this is a very inspiring thread with lost of successful pregnancies and health babies following 2 consecutive losses - wishing you both lots of luck when you ttc again!

Congrats hope4rainbow, hoping this is a sticky bfp for you!!

Lou, hope you are ok love, sounds stressful looking after teething baby!

Glad to hear you are doing well Elaine, what a cutie!

Garfie, hope things settle soon and AF arrives.

As I have an underactive thyroid I have an appointment with my consultant at 35 weeks and apparently I will get another scan :happydance: can't wait to see junior again!

Will try and attach a pic of me from wedding I was at at the weekend so you can see my bump, I love it! People say I am quite neat but feels quite big to me with 7 weeks still to go!
 



Attached Files:







wedding.jpg
File size: 59.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hey ladies - thanks for all of the kind words. It is great to read such positive stories.

Kelly - I feel your pain. I do not have any live births yet. 1st m/c was about 4 1/2 weeks, second I found out at 8 weeks that there was only a sac a yolk. I am scared and confident all at the same time. Acupuncture has been helping me a lot and, if you can afford it, I highly recommend giving it a try.

Hope to have 2nd AF in a week or so and going to try again in August. Not taking aspirin as I tested negative for blood clotting disorders and doc doesn't think I need progesterone b/c my hormones seem fine so no meds..... 

I, for many reasons, had to terminate a pregnancy when I was 19 so I have been through morning sickness and all that goes with it three times now. I just want to get to the fun stuff, to see my belly, and hold my little one!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw twink I'm so jealous of you finishing work tomorrow, I'm so ready to finish and I have 3 more weeks :(.

Your bump is lovely, maybe about the same as move but hard to tell, I feel huge to, so uncomfy now!

Mommy sorry you feel you have to leave, you really don't, but please come back, we're here you need us x

Congrats rainbow, I hope this is it for you x


----------



## bagpuss19

Hi everyone

Nice to see another bfp hope its a sticky one!
I'm due nov 10th so a wee while still to go. Feeling fat though we are having building work done so have had no kitchen for a month and I've been so stressed I've been eating anything and everything! I think my thighs are growing at the same rate as my bump which is exactly not what I wanted to happen this time round. I've got a sweet tooth again so eating magnums cos its too hot and choccy bits cos they are in the house for the builders. Might have to do another big diet at the end of this preg. Oh well never mind :)

Hope everyone else is doing well. It's so hard ttc after loss and im very lucky as I have a DS already but I think a loss is a loss and once you have decided you want a baby it's hard for everyone. I have my fingers crossed for those ttc on here

Xxxx


----------



## hope4rainbow

It's so encouraging to see how long this thread has been running and all the successful pregnancies! :hugs:


----------



## thethomsons

hope4rainbow said:


> It's so encouraging to see how long this thread has been running and all the successful pregnancies! :hugs:

Definitely got me through all the tough times x


----------



## mannymoo

Mommylov don't go. We are all here for you throughout your journey. If you leave, we will stalk you ;)

Lovely bump twinks and congrats on finishing work. Do as little as possible during this time. Lie in the sofa, watch tv, read books, eat!! I wish I had taken more time before Joshua arrived. Things are about to get hectic!!

Garfie have you got your results yet?

Lou teething already? Poor you and poor Matthew.

Cupcake how about a pic of your bump too?

Bagpuss you need a ticker cos I always forget how far along you are.

Welcome again to all the new ladies and congrats to hope4rainbow. Really hope this is your rainbow.

Elaine how are you coping with 2 little ones? Flynn looks like a loving and helpful big brother.

Hi everyone else. Xx


----------



## thethomsons

Mannymoo - two definitely a handful but loving it! Blake is such a blessing that I can get so emotional when I think about it all long enough! So lucky to have him! 

So who is thinking of having another? Anyone going to try for a third or already have? Interested to know the differences between 2 and 3 kids positively and negatively! Dh not too keen as doesn't want to walk the painful road again and I'm not totally sure but have feeling in couple of years may want to try for baby number 3! Who knows .....


----------



## mannymoo

Elaine we are already thinking of number 2. The problem is we would actually have to dtd and it seems there is no time for that these days. Lol.. I have discovered that my vaccinations are not up to date so will need a jab when I'm done bf'ing and will then possibly need to wait a couple of months but we are keen for number 2 soon. Most of my friends are having 3 - it seems to be the new 2 - and they mostly say that going from 1 to 2 is a big change, but from 2 - 3 isn't so massive. I say do it ;)


----------



## jssmprime29

Its good that you are taking care of each and every moments. Its really very hard time when we have to wait for whether we are pregnant or not. Feeling happy for you that you haven't lose your hope. Wishing you with a cute little baby very soon.


----------



## bagpuss19

How do I get a ticker?


----------



## mannymoo

This may be a long way around but if I remember correctly, I went to thebump.com and under the pregnancy section, there Is an option for tickers. Select the one you want and fill in your dates. It will then give you some code to paste into your signature section on BnB.


----------



## Lou15

Mommylov, please don't go! You are a much loved member of this thread and we'd love for you to stay- we'll change the name of the thread if we have to! 

Hope4rainbow- huge congratulations- wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xx

Bagpuss- click on someone else's ticker and you'll get taken to a website that will let you choose a ticker- I agree that you need one! x


----------



## Bubz06

just want to say I wish you all the best! 

good luck xx


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hope4Rainbow - congratulations! That is wonderful news!! I wish you all the best the next 9 months :)

For me, AF arrived, I am on CD 3 and so excited. DH and I are going to start trying again this month. Of course I am nervous of what can happen, but I am hoping for a healthy pregnancy the third time around...


----------



## mannymoo

Good luck itsawonder. I have everything crossed for you this cycle. X


----------



## PopTart28

Just a quick one while I'm feeding my lo, I'll update properly tomorrow while she sleeps and I can get on the laptop.

I have changed the title of the thread as I don't want those of you wonderful ladies that have been unfortunate enough to have had more than 2 losses to feel you have to leave the thread as you didn't get your third time lucky. 

We are all here to support and guide each other through all sorts during our journeys of ttc, pregnancy and being an excited new parent.

I hope you ladies don't mind me changing things but was very sad at the thought of anyone feeling like they couldn't be apart of the group.

Like I said I'm on my mobile while I feed my little girl but will update and catch up in the morning.

Xxxx


----------



## mannymoo

Thanks poptart. I think that is a great idea. Mommylov please come back now. We want to all follow your journey right up until you have your rainbow in your arms. Xxx

Poptart looking forward to an update on how motherhood is going for you..


----------



## PopTart28

Good morning everyone

I hope you are all well whether you are TTC, in the 2ww, dealing with this heat during your pregnancy or enjoying being a new parent.

I have been having a wonderful time these last few months with Ruby, she is the most content little girl and its soo amazing to watch how shes changed over these months....

She has been the most smiley girl since her birth and her expressions are now soo funny as she really thinks about what we are saying and doing with our faces and then trys to copy us. Its funny how when shes really trying to comunicate with us she gets frustrated and i soo wish i knew what she was trying to say. I can't wait till she comes out with her first word and wonder what it will be.

She is soo close to turning over and just loves to be stood up so she can see everything and look around and has loved both my stretchy carrier and patapum arrier since birth - Ruby loves her cuddles thats for sure.

We have been enjoying baby massage and music, colour and light group every week and shes always shattered when we've been. She will be 4 months old tomorrow and im still on cloud 9 and the happiest ive ever been.

DH and I are already trying for our second as it took soo long to get Ruby we dont want to leave it too long then find it takes ages again. Our little family unit is wonderful we cant wait to have another.

When we got to 3months post pardon i started to loose my hair - the post pregnancy mault as they call it and am still loosing it - my hair is everywhere and coming out all the time...its quite alarming after ive brushed it or had a shower but the doctor has said unless im really worried about the amount im loosing or start to notice a bald spot i should just try to not worry as it will stop in its own time....so for now im brusing my hair 3-4 times a day and it is slowing but its not great when i have thin/fine hair to start with but we shall see what happens.- any of you other new mums had this yet?

My skin also went through a stage of being really dry (it helped when i drank a stupid amount of water as i think i was dehydrating due to the heat and breastfeeding)and my ezcma flared right up but ive got cream for that so can keep it under control - it only gets worse after a bad night sleep and this mega heat hasnt helped much but even so i just have to remember to dry brush and cream up before getting into bed with Ruby and I couldnt be happier now.

So now at 4months old my skin is much better on my body and we are still breastfeeding very well, im soo lucky we were able to do it and both took to it so easily - even after a few stumbling points in the first few weeks.
Ive even been expressing and supplying my milk to a friend of mine whos had a little girl premature whos milk supply is being alittle slow to come in - I'l be delivering the 4th load of just over 100oz to her tomorrow and i love the fact that i can help them out as its really helped fatten up and boost her little girls health up - plus its taken the pressure off my friend so she now isnt worrying about her supply and its starting to come in very well now so this may be the last lot she needs but ill keep expressing for them just in case....then if they dont need it i can donate it to the hospital for premature babies they have who are only on human milk and not formula so al in all a well worthy cause in my eye.

How are you other mums doing with the heat and breastfeeding - i could do with being on a drip the amount of water im drinking these days - i even need a pint during the night when its been really hot.....good job water doesnt cost anything 

So ill try get a moment to upload some pics of my little poppet for you all to see as shes now weighing in at 13lb 4 the little chucky monkey - i love her little creases and podgy thighs.

I hope you are all doing well and look forward to hearing how you and the little ones are doing, x

The pictures you ladies have been putting up are ace, so many gorgeous little babies, cant wait to see if we have anymore girls as its all boys apart from me i think - im also loving the bump pics and do miss mine - im soo pleased i made a plaster cast of my bump its hanging on the wall in the nursery as a great reminder of just how big my bump was - great to show guests and visitors too  Did any of you or are you planning on doing anything similar as a reminder of your pregnancy?

Right little miss is awake so ill check in again later, have a good day ladies, xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SATH

Great idea pop. Ruby sounds a happy little girl. What a wonderful thing you are doing for your friend such a good idea.

How is everyone doing. Im trying to stay positive coming up to 1 year since my mmc and i should ov around that time so if ever was the time its now. Ive brought a fertility yoga dvd gonna start that tomorrow hopefully help with relaxation if nothin else.


----------



## bagpuss19

Cripes took me ages to find you all thought the thread had been deleted!!! Phew you are still here! Suddenly feeling pregnant and knackered am 26 weeks now


----------



## PopTart28

Ok its obviously not easy to find us since i changed the thread name - sorry ladies i thought it would show that id changed the title!

Ive changed it back and will only change it to TTC after 2+ losses - Fingers crossed and tons of rainbow baby dust! Once all you lovely ladies have seen this post...

Then you will be able to find us all again easily i hope 

Hope you are all well and looking after yourselves and your staying positive in TTC waiting to ovulate or with your little ones, xxxxxxx


----------



## bagpuss19

Think I have a ticker! We shall see!!

That's me nearly 7 months and absolutely knackered!! Tried to take DS to the zoo yesterday and by the aft was absolutely exhausted. We have had builders in for 2 months now and think that's exhausting me too as stress has been immense. I'm actually off back to bed for the first time in 2 months as DS at nursery and no one in the house for once!

Hope everyone doing well xx


----------



## bagpuss19

Nope didn't work no idea how to do tickers!


----------



## Lou15

Hope4Rainbow- how are you getting on?

Bagpuss- the code for your ticker is different for different websites- think if you try again and take the other code option when you get to it that might help? Somebody else might be able to explain better, sorry. 

SATH, I'm so sorry it's been a year for you, but you will get there- we are all rooting for you and can't wait to congratulate you on your BFP xxx

PopTart, sound like you are loving motherhood and doing a great job of it! What you are doing for your friend is fantastic. I have quite a bit of frozen expressed milk and despite efforts to get Matthew to take it from a bottle (his Daddy really wants to be able to feed him sometimes) he is stubbornly refusing, so I wonder if I could donate it? I will have to look into it. I know what you mean about thirst- I am drinking litres and litres of water every day - cannot satisfy my thirst at the moment- so unfortunately getting up in the night to pee as much as I did when pregnant! Matthew continues to be wonderful, but definitely a bit more crotchety (understandably, of course) since the teething started. I find that 'wearing' him in my sling helps a lot though. He was 15lb1 when last weighed 10d ago, but 67.5cm long- 62nd centile for weight, and above 98th for length- so very long and lean! He needs 6-9m trousers for length now but they're huge at the waist so looks like it's going to be dungarees all the way, since at least they stay up!

Will write more soon. Keep posting please everyone, I still always read although can't always get the opportunity to reply! xx


----------



## hope4rainbow

We saw our baby's heartbeat yesterday! It was amazing, we go back in a month. I love hearing about how your all getting on with your little ones!


----------



## garfie

Congrats Hope - it's one of the best feelings ever:happydance:

Love to all the other ladies still stalking but not a lot to say these days:cry:

Still waiting for AF and go on holiday tomorrow for 10 days - so if she can put in appearance soon that would be good :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## SATH

Hey lou sounds like Matthew is keeping you busy. Update pics please. 

Garfie hope you have a lovely holiday you certainly deserve it.

Congrats hope cant wait for new scan pics. How excitin. Are you feelin ok any symptoms.

Afm my body is playing tricks had ewcm fri but pretty much gone and no ov. Opks are neg but monitor sticks building so reckon maybe tues/wed. Oh goes away with work tomorrow so v early am bd session ahead just to make sure!


----------



## Lou15

That's wonderful news Hope4Rainbow! So delighted for you.

Hope you have a lovely holiday Garfie and the witch doesn't spoil it!

Fingers crossed for ovulation soon SATH xx

Matthew's first tooth is through! Lower left front tooth! He's so much happier today!
 



Attached Files:







056.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 4









055.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SATH

Lou he is gorgeous!!! What a happy little chap x


----------



## twinkle_paws

Aw Lou, he is so cute and smiley! I bet you are glad that tooth is through! Have you investigated those amber necklaces? No personal experience obviously but have heard some mums rave about them!

SATH, fingers crossed for catching the eggy before OH goes away!

Garfie, thinking about you, hope you have a great holiday and that you catch the eggy too!

Hope, that's great news about seeing heartbeat, really hope this is it for you!

AFM, loving being on mat leave, amazing how time flies just pottering about, going dog walks, going out for lunch, nesting etc, it's great. 36 weeks on wed so nearly fully cooked! Had consultant on tues and got another scan, baby measuring just right and everything else looking good except i'm now on iron tablets as am a bit anaemic. Also acid reflux and trapped wind are a bit troublesome!!

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi All, hope everyone is doing well. Here are a few pics of Josh. He is being so good recently and spoiling us with loads of precious smiles - especially when he wakes up.

What is happening with everyone? Who is next to have their baby?
 



Attached Files:







Josh 8 weeks.jpg
File size: 209.9 KB
Views: 1









Josh 2 months.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 1









Josh 10 weeks.jpg
File size: 127.8 KB
Views: 1









Josh 2 months 2.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 1









Josh 3 months.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SATH

Manny he is beautiful. What a smiler!! Motherhood must be suiting you.

Im waiting to test. Day of last loss has been and gone feeling much more positive now. Also waitig for appt to see fert specialist hopefully wont need it fingers crossed


----------



## mannymoo

Fingers crossed sath. I really hope it's your month. X


----------



## twinkle_paws

AAAHHHHHH, I'm 38 weeks today! So excited! No signs of baby arriving anytime soon though. Have consultant on Tuesday and am booked in to see MW on 16th for sweep if baby not here by then. Think i'm starting to feel ready although happy to wait for baby when he/she is ready. House cleaned from top to bottom and bags packed!

Cupcake, not long for us now! Are you all set?

SATH, guessing no news is not good news. Got my fingers crossed this is your month, you really deserve it!

Manny, what a cute smiley little man you have there. Sounds like you are getting on great!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey Twink!

No signs here either! Am on mat leave now and have washed everything and packed my bag and in starting to run out of jobs to occupy me lol!

Are you getting lots of BH and stuff? X


----------



## twinkle_paws

Don't think I've ad any BH at all! Just a very wriggly baby!


----------



## cupcake1981

Did you mw say how engaged your baby is? I saw her today and he's 3/5 engaged.....means nothing apparently.....

Im fully expecting to be very late.....


----------



## twinkle_paws

Sorry for delay in getting back to you cupcake. I wasn't engaged at all at appointment last week. Got quite an uncomfortable pelvis and heavy feeling today though so not sure if baby is moving down a bit. Have had a look online but you are right, baby being engaged means nothing in relation to when they will appear............the waiting continues!! Day of cooking food for freezer tomorrow x


----------



## garfie

Good luck ladies - not long now :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## cupcake1981

Haha I have plans to do that next week!

I asked the midwife why I didn't have the bowling ball between the legs feeling if he was engaged, she said that might start soon! Although he's been engaged for ages I think so maybe ive just got used to it! 

Dunno about you but my hips and pelvis and even my legs are starting to feel sore and heavy a lot. Getting tougher to sleep to but I'm not gonna moan as im enjoying some me time!

Do you see the MW again next week?


----------



## twinkle_paws

Thanks Garfie, how are you?

Cupcake - Yeah get quite a tired/achey feeling in hips/pelvis/legs and keep needing to turn over in bed, quite an ordeal in it's self, hehe! Took our dog for a walk earlier on, was definitely waddling!! No bowling ball feeling though. I have consultant on tues, a girl at my work was also under his care an apparently got a sweep at 39 weeks so we will see, will take it if I'm offered I think.
What about you, when is your next appointment?

Today I am cooking beef casserole and lasagne. Tomorrow I think I will make shepherds pie and chicken curry. Was also going to do chilli or Bolognese but worried I wont have enough space in freezer!

How is everyone else? Been quite quiet on here recenty. Must all be too busy cuddling babies and making babies ;)


----------



## bagpuss19

Hi everyone not been on here in ages! Still dealing with building work!!
I'm 31 weeks now its flown by especially with a ds to run after it was so different with him I used to relax all the time and was so careful this time I'm still lifting him all the time and hardly ever get a chance to sit down!!

This preg has been so much better than last time. I have been cursed with varicous veins on one leg and I think I have them down below too..,, lovely!!!

Had my consultant appt and don't need a c section woo!! She was a bit surprised if been referred so that was reassuring!

Love to you all xx


----------



## mannymoo

Bagpuss hooray for not needing a c section. I can't begin to imagine what pregnancy is like with a toddler running around! Nearly there though...

Cupcake and twinks happy due date week!! Either of you feeling like labour is imminent? Keep us posted.

Hope everyone else is well? X


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Bagpuss - you must be so relieved at not having to have a c-section I know it's not easy being pregnant with a toddler running around - let alone when you are recovering from a c-section :wacko:

Cupcake/Twinks - Not long for you two now :happydance:

I've not been on much - but I have been stalking as you all know I have watched you all from getting the BFP:happydance:

I am 8DPO - 2nd cycle after m/c and my temps are still looking good:happydance:

Love to all the other stalkers:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey ladies 

A quick post to say I am a mummy! Zachary James arrived Friday night, via emergency section. My waters broke Wednesday last week and I didn't go into labour on my own so ended up getting induced, laboured for 14 hours on TENS, G & A, and some Pethidibe, before getting stuck at 7 cms for 4 hours cos Zachs head was in an awkward position and I wasn't progressing.

We came home yesterday, am very sore and BFing is defo a struggle after a section, not sure that its going to work for us as I'm now pretty sore after some dodgy latches and Zach is getting too familiar with the bottle as we have to top up with formula.

Hope you are all ok, I'm sorry no time to catch up on what's been going on as grabbing dinner and eastenders while he sleeps!

X


----------



## mannymoo

Congrats cupcake! He looks too cute (I presume that's him in your profile pic?). Can't believe you went through the whole thing only to have a c emcs. So horrible for you. But glad your little man is here safe. Don't stress about the bf'ing. And I love his name. Well done! Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw yes it his him Manny altho he could be a model baby in my opinion!

Hope your little man is doing ok!


----------



## garfie

Cupcake - Congrats mummy - he is gorgeous, don't worry about BF after a section it is much harder and some babies just don't want to latch:flower:

Well done you for bringing him into the world safe and sound.:cloud9:

Now try and rest up - you aren't missing much on Eastenders, although it's on all week Ronnie is back!!!:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## bagpuss19

Cupcake congrats!! He looks gorgeous. Sorry about the hard birth. 

I had a great birth with my first and I still couldn't breast feed and he is just fine. There are benefits to formula. You get a lot more freedom as baby can be fed by anyone and they get vitamin d in formula milk which keeps away the colds so not all bad. It also often helps with sleeping through.

Well done you on your lovely wee bundle xxx


----------



## twinkle_paws

Aw congrats Cupcake, he is gorgeous!

Well girls, I am a mummy now too! James Donald Williams was born on Moday, 9.9.13 at 18.42, weighing 7lb, 9oz.

My waters went at 3am on Sunday and despite getting a few contractions on and off didn't go into established labour so was induced Monday morning, went pretty quickly after that. Had morphine and gas and air, feel lucky to have had a good birth and to have coped pretty well. Have a bit of grazing and swelling but otherwise doing well.

Cupcake, I too am BFing and it is going well although sharing your nipple pain! You are doing so well to even be attempting after section. I have had very little sleep so can't imaging what it must be like trying to do all that and recover from surgery. Do what feels best for you. Loving the name by the way ;) xxxxx


----------



## twinkle_paws

and here is a pic of my wee man x
 



Attached Files:







J.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## garfie

Twinkle - Gorgeous wee man and wow that sounds a fairly easy birth if you don't mind me saying:winkwink:

Rest up mama well done:cloud9:

:hugs:

X


----------



## cupcake1981

Congrats twink he is lovely! I'm so envious of your birth, I wanted a natural birth so badly, and BFing is still not going great, I'm expressing what I have and still battling to get him on my boob when were both relaxed. How you get some rest, it's so hard recovering from birth when your sleep deprived isn't it xx


----------



## PopTart28

WOW cupcake and twink - huge CONGRATULATIONS to both you amazing new mummies!

I love the names too and they are both gorgeous boys, x 

Soooo many boys on this thread  if my memory serves correct i think we only have 2 girls to all these lovely boys ;-) 

Rest, eat well, keep those fluid levels up and enjoy every second with your new little ones 

Happy babymoon to you both, xxxx


----------



## SATH

Congrats Twink he is beautiful. Well done enjoy every second x


----------



## mannymoo

Congrats twinks! Well done on your beautiful little boy! So pleased that labour went well for you.

Hope everyone else is well?

We are off on our first little family holiday tomorrow morning. One week of beach and sunshine - cant wait. Will try post a pic of josh on the beach. Xx


----------



## bagpuss19

Well done twink great news!! 

I am lying in bed with a bug feeling rotten! Poor DS is finding it annoying mummy won't just get up and play!

Have a fab holiday manny. It's the perfect time to go we didnt go abroad until ds was a toddler as oh thoygt baby would be hard work but its the other way around. At least if they are happy in their pram you can sit read a book in the sun. A toddler you can't take your eyes off them for a second no naps in daytime to give you a rest and they will keep going in the eve too!!
Although I did live our last holiday just not as relaxing as I think it can be with a baby xx


----------



## Laubull

I've missed so much!!

Cupcake congratulations on the birth of your beautiful little Zachery  I'm sorry you didn't get the natural birth you wanted but he's here safe and sound and that's all that matters. Don't beat yourself up if you can't breast feed, just remember you're both learning, give it some time and lots of lansinoh (however its spelt!).

Twinks congratulations to you too on your gorgeous little James  well done on a fast natural birth too!

Manny I hope you have a lovely holiday.

Garfie I hope your temp carries on going up after that dip!

Sath I hope ovulation is just around the corner and you catch that egg!

Everyone else I hope you're well 

Afm sorry I've been MIA, I've been throwing myself into motherhood! I can't believe Darcie is almost 15 weeks, where has the time gone! I must find the time to get on the laptop and do a proper update including pictures of my beautiful little girl!

Hugs to all. Xxx


----------



## garfie

Laubull - Not quite sure what is going on with me - maybe the progesterone? but surely I wouldn't have had that big a dip and then raise:wacko:

15 weeks already wow where is the time going - yes deff time for some pics again :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## CherylC3

Congrats twink he's gorgeous hope all u aides are oing good I've been so busy with my litte man. X


----------



## bagpuss19

7 weeks left eek! Baby is transverse :/ I am so uncomfortable it's really sore! Not getting much sleep at all now move baby move!! 

Hope everyone else is doing well and fingers crossed for some more bfps xxx


----------



## bagpuss19

5 weeks left!! Eek totally not organised no baby room no maternity bag nothing down from attic!!!

Went for a scan on thurs and def a boy. Weight just now is 5lb 13 which means if I had him now I could take him straight home so weird!

Hope everyone else doing well

Xxx


----------



## ttcmoon

Hi All,

Nice to see you all 3rd time lucky girls.I am not being able to get pregnant this time at all.I feel so frustrated sometimes but you all give me hope!By looking at you I feel like it can happen to me as well.
Anyone had infertility and LTTC span apart from miscarriages?


----------



## bagpuss19

Is anyone still following this thread? Not sure if its worth me posting as seems to have gone silent? I have four weeks to go today but not sure if anyone really interested in updates. I know its hard to read for those still trying so I don't want to annoy anyone...


----------



## garfie

Bagpuss - I'm still here - still cheering ladies on:happydance: still waiting for my rainbow:cry:

4 weeks wow hun hope you are all ready bag packed, room sorted etc:happydance: things down from the attic:haha:

I think everyone are all busy with their little ones which will be you soon:winkwink:

Can't wait to hear how big he is finally - but remember to take it all with a pinch of salt as until he is born there is no way to know for sure:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mannymoo

Bagpus I am still here too but have gone back to work already so just dont have the time that I used to. Very excited that you only have 4 weeks to go. PLEASE keep us updated. It could be any day from now :)

Garfie how are you getting on? Are you still waiting to ovulate this cycle?

From my side, life is hectic trying to work and look after baby. I cried when I went back to work and had another mini breakdown last week. I really dont want to be at work but it is my company and I've worked so hard over the years building it up. I am thinking about throwing in the towel and having another year at home but really need to think long and hard about that. Crazy that I started my own business to have flexibility and as it turns out, I have ended up having even less flexibility. DH is being a champion - trying to do more with Josh and has told me he would be happy to support us while I'm not working. Anyway - going to make big decisions over the next couple of weeks. At least I'm only working until 1:30 daily and then get in a few more hours in the evening but I'm exhausted already. Got flu last week (I think just from being totally worn out) so am at home today. Anyway...enough miserable mumbling from me...

Josh is nearly 5 months - where has the time gone?!?! He is so precious and such a happy little thing. Up until last night he was waking up only once a night (between 7pm and 7am - the other night he slept from 7pm to 5am, woke up for 15 mins and went back to sleep until 8am!) which has been amazing. But 2 little teeth started coming through on the weekend and last night he was up every 2 hours. Shattered today. He is now sleeping in his cot in his own room and we have changed his pram from a basinet to a big boy chair. We also started attempting solids this weekend but most of it ended up on the floor or on him. It was hilarious though. Here are a few recent pics - dont know how to turn them around?!?. I am biased but I do think he is a gorgeous little soul. His facial expressions melt my heart. We have a wonderful nanny that looks after him during the day. The two of them have such fun and he smiles from ear to ear every day when she arrives. It is also summer here now and Josh loves just lying on a blanket under the trees. Keeps him entertained for ages. We have also started swimming lessons which he adores.

We are very keen to try for number 2 but no sign of AF at the moment. I am still BFing but he does get one formula bottle a day when I am at work. I really thought because he was sleeping so well, that AF would be back by now but not.

Well done to anyone who has made it this far :D

Would love to hear everyone else's updates? Hope all the new mums are coping well?

xx
 



Attached Files:







Josh 1.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 2









Josh 2.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 2









Josh 3.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bagpuss19

Ok if folk are sure I don't want to be upsetting anyone. I know how hard it can be to read a positive story sometimes.

I'm getting there with the organisation. First time I was organised by about five months this time I'm nearly down to three weeks and the babies room has just been papered! We have had building work since June that has only just finished and should have been done by August. I feel this pregnancy has rushed by in a blur of stress which I'm sad about as I really wanted to enjoy it as DS pregnancy was very hard going. This one has been much easier physically. Mum is coming over tomorrow to try help me get a bit better organised while DS is at nursery. I don't want to be packing my maternity bag while having contractions!!!

I can't remember what I need! Must order a tens machine. Bit nervous this time as I know what to expect. Dh is off on a boys weekend not this weekend but next which makes me a bit nervous as if did go into labour no way he would get back in time and mum would have to look after DS so I would be on my own eeeek!!

Also hormones are making me exhausted and very grumpy :/

What do you do manny as your business? I wouldn't give it up you need grown up time and trust me once you get into tantrums and difficult behaviour then work is a nice break to regain your energy!!! Xx


----------



## bagpuss19

10 days till due date and DS is having a few moments tenting my mental state! Had mw today and measuring a week behind but she didn't mention it. I had a feeling this wee man would be early but maybe not ....


----------



## garfie

:happydance: not long now are you all ready (I hope so :haha:)

I think they still let you go over by two weeks after the due date don't they?:wacko:

So DS is getting on your last nerve (how old is he?) maybe he is beginning to feel a bit jealous - have you got him a pressy from the baby? - I did that with my eldest :flower:

AFM - Not a lot to report - had a very weird cycle last month so hoping this month is a bit bet better :haha:

Good luck hun keep us posted (well me anyway) and get plenty of rest:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## SATH

Aw bagpuss how time has flown are you excited. Cant wait to see some cute baby pics. Sending lots of hugs for an easy quick birth.

Garfie how you doin hun? I miss everyone on this thread. Are you managing to stay positive. Im doing bit crap at that been so fed up each month just more disappointment. We may be going forward for IVF but its got to be self funded ouch. Have you had your AMH checked mine was 1.9 but had done again and its gone up to 4.6 still low but better.


----------



## mannymoo

Any news bagpuss? Must be close to D day by now. Hope you are doing well? X


----------



## bagpuss19

D day today nothing happening! Was three days over with DS. Seeing mw on thurs so will get sweep then if nothing happening. So excited but with two losses still actually really nervous something will go wrong at last minute. Didn't expect to feel like this.

I'm doing ok but spd and pgp both kicked in over last two weeks so spend a lot of time hopping about in agony when the nerve pain hits.

Will keep you posted xx


----------



## garfie

Aw bagpuss - you poor thing BIG :hugs: I went 2 weeks over with my youngest:wacko: hopefully though you will be earlier than that due to your SPD:hugs:

Sath - Didn't realise I never replied - how rude:blush: I have just had my CD21 done to see if my eggy dropped this month as my cycles have gone up to 34 days - hope so but looking at my chart:cry:
How are you hun:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## bagpuss19

Hi guys
I'm the luckiest girl in the world we have our rainbow boy! No name yet he was 7lb 12 and 51cm so smaller than ds who was8lb 14 and 57 cm. I arrived at hosp at 9cm so left it a bit late again with ds I was 8cm. I managed to get into the birthing suit and got a pool unfortunately I wasn't in long before my waters broke and there was some meconium so I had to get back out! He was born about 30 mins after we arrived. He is gorgeous and im hoping to manage breast feeding this time. He has had a good 10 min feed on one boob which is good so fingers crossed! 
Thank you for all your support over the last few months!

I will update with a name xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah congrats Bagpuss! What a great birth story! X


----------



## garfie

Ooooo bag puss - at work at mo but just had to pop in and say congrats mama:happydance::happydance:

The bf sounds like it's going well - well done you:hugs:

BIG hugs Hun don't forget to rest plenty:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mannymoo

Congrats bagpuss! Do you have a name yet? So pleased you ds has arrived. How is everything going? I hope you are settling in to your new role as a mum of 2. Please post a pic when you have a chance. How are you feeling physically after your speedy labour? Xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Ps: your little man was born on my wedding anniversary. Yay!


----------



## bagpuss19

Nicholas Ian. All going ok I'm tired trying fb again but having to top up with formula as bit dehydrated so will see how we get on.
My mum had a fall today and broke her hip total nightmare as my dad's not in great health so spent day in a&e with Nicholas and next few weeks look set to be logistical nightmare!! Such awful timing I thought I would have her to help with DS 

How can I post a pic?


----------



## mannymoo

Oh no bagpuss. What bad timing! Sounds like things are quite hectic. Do you have other family that can help out? Hope the breast feeding is going better. Keep at it but don't let it get you down. You can post a pic by going to advanced message (I think - on my phone so can't check exactly) then go to manage attachments. I'll send you proper instructions when I'm on my laptop. Hope things are going well for everyone else too. TGIF!! Xx


----------



## bagpuss19

Hopefully here is Nicholas xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mannymoo

Awwww. Gorgeous little boy. Congrats again. Xx


----------



## garfie

He's beautiful - well done mama.

Regards your mum - is there really no one else who can share the care load - my mum broke her hip a few years ago (is better now) but oh my at the time I was constantly looking after her - having to help help her toilet/dress etc. She lived with us for 6 weeks it was a nightmare all that extra responsibility:wacko:

She had physio sessions and nurses coming to see her - which meant my life had to revolve around hers and the appointments - she also got very depressed as she couldn't do what she used to.

I would say hun to ask the hospital for some kind of care to be put in place - a carer or something for the first few weeks as that is the toughest time. After that it's rehabilitation (which isn't easy).

One thing I did which your mum may find helpful I put odd socks on my mum as I can't remember I think you lead with the bad side so the weight is on the other - the odd socks just helped her remember:winkwink:

I hope she makes a speedy recovery and I wouldn't count on her for babysitting duties any time soon:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## twinkle_paws

Congrats Bagpuss, he is a real cutie! Can't believe you made it to hospital with only 30 mins to spare, go you!!

Sorry to hear about your mum, I hope she makes a speedy recovery. I have worked with people following hip fracture and recovery is so variable. If your mum was pretty fit before hopefully she will be on the go again soon!

xx


----------



## twinkle_paws

Oh and big apologies for being AWOL! Got logged out and couldn't get back in, plus being a mama is so wonderfully time consuming! All going well though, James is growing into a big strong boy! Have been keeping up to date with you all but just couldn't comment.

xxx


----------



## Lou15

Lovely ladies, I AM SO SORRY for being AWOL! Got logged out and couldn't get back in; turned out the recovery email kept ending up in my spam folder. Anyway I'm back now and have missed you! Huge congratulations Bagpuss, Nicholas is gorgeous; well done!! I promise I'll post more when I can. Matthew continues to be wonderful! xxxxxxx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi ladies. AF has returned and we are officially ttc #2. Anyone want to join me?? Would be great to have some ttc buddies/ bump buddies! Hope everyone is well. X


----------



## garfie

Me me me I'll join you Mannymoo - I'm still bloody waiting:cry:

If you wanna catch up with me I have a journal at the bottom - had a bit of a rocky road - one minute hubby on board next minute not:cry:

I'm not ready to give up yet:happydance: so will you be temping and opking?

:dust::dust::dust: for us both

:hugs:

X


----------



## mannymoo

Awe garfie you have really had a bad run of things. I really hope you get your little keeper baby soon and that your dh comes around. Hopefully we can be bump buddies!! I am on cd9 too... Just hoping that I ovulate this cycle as I don't think my body is quite back to normal yet. Going now to subscribe to your journal :)


----------



## garfie

Manny - How are things going hun? - any sign of O yet - I got a Pos Opk yesterday - or thought I did until todays:wacko:

Unbeknown to hubby his timing was perfect - so at least I am in with a chance this month - that's all I ever ask for a chance - then the rest I guess is up to my old body:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mannymoo

Hi ladies - not sure if any of you are still around... Just thought I would pop in to let you know that after 5 months ttc, I am finally pregnant again. Still really early days but I'm hopeful that all is going well.

Hope you are all well and that the LOs are good.


----------

